# I've got my anti-witch spray!



## giraffes

I can't claim any credit for the name but I hope this can be the new home for all the great girls who met in the 2ww this month :) Onwards and upwards to the next month and those all important BFPs...

Gxx


----------



## linz143

Our current, contributing members are as follows! Please feel free to join us!

giraffes :blue: Congrats!!

linz143 :pink: Congrats!!

Haleytivet :pink: Congrats!!

Bump.on.Brain :pink: Congrats!!

apple_20 :blue: Congrats!!

nats77 :angel: <3 <3 <3

wishnhoping :pink: Congrats!!

firsttimer30 :pink: Congrats!!

leia37 :blue: Congrats!!

peachy905 :pink: Congrats!!

LittleSpy :pink: Congrats!!

Gemmy


----------



## DooDah

Hey :D

I love it too... Even if I'm not in with a chance... Stalker here, providing input and just stalking in general :) 

Let's hope that more :bfp:s roll on! Xxx


----------



## lillio

Here I am! haha! LOVE THIS!!! keep spraying the spray girls.... wooooooossssssssshh! xx


----------



## DooDah

Will be spraying it for you... 

So who is still in then? And when is af due.

I'm kind of still in... Bfns but no witch so who knows ;)


----------



## giraffes

:happydance: this is totally the place to be :D

Doodah - you can't go anywhere....


----------



## linz143

I am still in, although only with a hope and a prayer. Temp dropped this morning and spotting from yesterday all points to the inevitable. SOMEBODY GIVE ME SOME SPRAY, QUICK!!

Oop! But don't let Wishn hear me talking like that. I'm supposed to be positive!!


----------



## DooDah

Haha I think we are all stocked up with spray... I might sleep with a bottle of this witch repellant tonight to keep her away!


----------



## lillio

I just wish that witch would make up her mind!!! come now or bugger off!!!! xx


----------



## DooDah

I know exactly what you mean. Two days ago my cervix was all low and hard (sorry tmi) and I thought she was coming overnight. I had a few streaks of reddy brown in my under crackers and thought she was gonna show. The only time that I've ever had this before, I was at 10 dpo and af showed at 12, two days early. Im 14dpo now!

Now it's all softer and slightly higher but I've had a negative test yesterday morning so have no clue :/ and I don't want to get my hopes up either...

When will you all test?

:af:


----------



## linz143

So now that we've got our witch defenses and we're just waiting around, let's get to know each other a little better? You know, like when you go to those work or school things where they ask you to briefly introduce yourself and then say one thing that no one in the room knows about you? It's silly but fun all the same. I'll go first since I'm the instigator.

I'm 30, married since May this year, ttc our first. I guess my one interesting fact would be that I'm deathly afraid of weddings. Not attending them as a guest but being the bride at my own. DH found that out the hard way when I started planning ours and 2 months later we ended up in Las Vegas, getting married with just our parents, my bro and sister in law, and my bff and her DH. It was so much less stress and I made it through without having a panic attack... though I did bawl through most of the ceremony!

Next!


----------



## linz143

Doodah - I'll test tomorrow if she's not here!


----------



## DooDah

Plus I need to change my ticker.

-.-


----------



## DooDah

Aww Linz, I'd love to marry in Vegas! No fuss, just a simple 'I do' affair!

Okay well I'm 19 and engaged to my OH. We met when I was 15 and he was 16. We started ntnp after a scare in May that made me want to be a mummy! People were saying it was about time we were having kids lol. I know we are so young though still. He's a med student and I'm doing an open law degree. Err a fact about me is that I want a wedding like my grandparents as they met and engaged at the same age as me and OH and were together until my grandmas death a few years ago. They just missed their 50 year anniversary. Xx


----------



## DooDah

linz143 said:


> Doodah - I'll test tomorrow if she's not here!

Witch... STAY AWAY!!


----------



## giraffes

I'm 27 and got married just over a year ago. We've been TTC since May, but I've had a lot of abdominal surgeries (for Crohn's disease) which is why I'm being seen by a fertility specialist in a couple of weeks as it's possible my tubes are blocked :( Crazy fact about me - I'm terrified of ventriloquist's dummies and porcelain dolls, totally freak me out!

Doodah, your wedding plans sound lovely and Linz - yours sounded like a lot of fun!


----------



## DooDah

So where in the world are you girls?

I'm from England, the midlands.

Xx


----------



## linz143

Doodah, your plans sound perfect! My parents were married at 19 and 21 and they are still going strong 42 years later! Love the idea.

I'm just north of San Francisco in California in wine country.

I was just looking up what the time difference is from the UK to here, and you're 8 hours ahead of me!

Oh, and giraffes, good call on the ventriloquists! SUPER CREEPY!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

This is great!!!! I'm glad we have a thread with all our same ladies for next tww! :)


----------



## Haleytivet

I'm in Louisiana!!

I'm 29 and an ER Nurse here. I also own my own insurance company here locally with my family. My hubby and I went away as well with our closest family an friends for our wedding last March 2010 in British Weat Indies, Turks and Caicos. It was fabulous and I wouldn't do it any differently. DH an I have been together 8 years!! We started ttc in June and on the first try got preggo but we lost it 2 days later. We waited 1 month due to Drs orders an ttc again. We got preggo again in Setember but miscarried again a week later. After some very rigorous testing we found the problem and this month was our first month trying on the new medicine. It didn't seem to work so I'm hoping next month my body adjusts to the meds. I'm so excited I found you wonderful ladies to share in this experience. Men just don't quite get it!! Lol

Thanks for letting me be a part of ya'll group :)

Xoxo


----------



## linz143

Haley! Glad you made it over here! You have to play our little game though. It's a brief introduction on yourself and then tell us one interesting fact about yourself. It can be anything!


----------



## Haleytivet

Oops ok I just edited my last post with my personal info. I kinda posted in excitement before reading the rules lol

Something about me... I love to scrapbook! It's my favorite thing to do in my spare time:) hopefully I can start scrapping a new baby book soon :)


----------



## bump.on.brain

Thank you so much for inviting me over to your new thread (fabulous name by the way :thumbup:)... 
The 2WW was made so much better for the fact that everyone on the thread was so lovely and supportive, so I'm looking forward to joining Doodah as Stalker number 2 on here!! :happydance: 

So... I'm 22, OH is 26. We've been married since August and are very cautiously pregnant after a BFP 7 days ago. We found out that we could have fertility issues, so I had a scan booked for tomorrow to check on my ovaries... the Dr still wants me to go ahead with the scan so I'm hoping they'll also have a peek a bit lower for me and check if everything's developing ok... I'm from the Wirral, which is sandwiched between Liverpool and Chester for those of you who haven't heard of it... Ermmm, interesting fact... I used to be so afraid of spiders that I had to have cognitive therapy, but ended up refusing to go back because the therapist accidentally let a spider escape :dohh: ... At least there was some improvement before that point :haha:


----------



## bump.on.brain

Haleytivet said:


> Oops ok I just edited my last post with my personal info. I kinda posted in excitement before reading the rules lol
> 
> Something about me... I love to scrapbook! It's my favorite thing to do in my spare time:) hopefully I can start scrapping a new baby book soon :)


I always think scrapbook-ing must be such a lovely thing to do and to be able to keep once you are finished.

I'm just not creative/neat enough unfortunately... I tried to make a "memory book" for my OH once and ended up almost being ashamed to give it to him :haha: I never was very artistic...


----------



## lillio

Had lots of fun reading the stories!! So I'm 26, DH is 27, we got married in September in a giant spectacle of a wedding! We've been together for 5 years! Started ttc in September as we had a 'surprise' last year (mc at 6 weeks). I work as a nurse in a critical care unit, and I have a massive fear of clowns... totally freak me out! also my little dog is my bestest best friend, my soul mate if you will! Oh and I'm in ireland! xx


----------



## apple_20

Hi guys posted on old page but I'm still here. Off to bed as I have to go to work at seven am. I'm a teacher from the eastmidlands uk. Recovering pee on a stick aholic and I have no idea what's gonna happen tomorrow when I wake up ah! Happy chatting I'll call in after work and update x


----------



## nats77

wow so glad u made this thread. I love u ladies. I Will check in 2mo and tell u all about me. I'm on my phone at the mo and it's hard work. So when i get my lap top back ( oh has got it this evening lol ) i Will check back in and tell u all about me. Although i feel really old now! Lol x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Im here Im here!!!

LOVE THIS THREAD! Y'all are the best!

My name is Cris I live in Maryland...I am 28 DH is 34. We have been together 7.5 yrs and we have a beautiful baby boy named Brayden. He just turned 3. We were married this past September (lillio what date did you tie the knot?!) and have been actively trying ever since. We were NTNP ever since. Hmm an interesting fact about me...uhm I am originally from Brazil and have lived her since I was 8? is that even interesting? lol dont think so but its all I could think of. 

Still no witch but still getting BFNs BAH HUMBUG!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> I am still in, although only with a hope and a prayer. Temp dropped this morning and spotting from yesterday all points to the inevitable. SOMEBODY GIVE ME SOME SPRAY, QUICK!!
> 
> Oop! But don't let Wishn hear me talking like that. I'm supposed to be positive!!

I love it that you know I was going to yell at you! hehe:rofl:


----------



## wishnhoping

anywho...as much of a stalking mood as I am in DH is missing me and wants me off the laptop tonight! be back in the am....

DONT FORGET TO SPRAY BEFORE BED TIME LADIES!!!! :)


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> anywho...as much of a stalking mood as I am in DH is missing me and wants me off the laptop tonight! be back in the am....
> 
> DONT FORGET TO SPRAY BEFORE BED TIME LADIES!!!! :)

LOL! Omg this last comment reminded me of some kind of angry, territorial cat!

And the fact that you are originally from Brazil IS interesting!


----------



## firsttimer30

I have to say, you ladies are amazing and I love getting on here and reading your stories. as for me the witch hasn't showed up yet but I think she will show her face by morning even though with a BFN this morning I can't help but to hope it was wrong and I still have a chance....FX'd and lots of spray before bed.....I hope you ladies have a good night....:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer30

Update: My name is Stacy and I'm 30yrs old TTC #1, I live in a small town in Kentucky called Morehead. I have been with the love of my life for 3yrs, I am deathly afraid of mice to the point were I have hurt myself just seeing them tring to get away...I love doing crafts and meeting new people. I can be a bit Bitchy but hey can't we all....LOL!!!!


----------



## linz143

Hey Stacy! Glad you made it over to the updated thread! I'm in the same boat as you. Still waiting for AF, but expecting her all the same.

I have to tell you this story about rodents and my work. Someone noticed that something was getting into food left out at work overnight so they set up a bunch of traps around the office, and one day a week or so later people started noticing this smell coming from one woman's cubicle and so they pulled out her roll away cabinet and sure enough was the culprit, a big dead rat. I heard screaming all the way down the hall in my office and thought someone was dying!

There's 20 women in my office and 2 men, and both the men were out on lunch so when I went down there I just saw most of the office crowded in a semi circle around the dead rat screaming. After I figured out what was going on, I asked if anyone was going to throw it away and they all looked at me as if I had instead suggested that they eat it. They said no, they had called security on the rat.

I sighed and asked for a trash bag, scooped it without actually touching it (like when picking up doggy business) and walked it out to the bins in the parking lot. After that, they now call me The Rat Whisperer. lol.... I used to have a pet rat as a kid so I wasn't afraid. I just couldn't stand to see everyone standing there screaming and no one doing anything!

But then again I'll freeze in terror if there's a spider in my office, so I understand!


----------



## DooDah

Linz, I about peed myself reading that! ... The rat whisperer, LOL :haha:

Great to see all of the new girlies over here!

So I went to bed, I sprayed my anti witch spray. I woke up at midnight and bang, she'd found me... But it was only pinky so I just slapped a pad on and crawled back into bed. This morning there wasn't anything until I shoved tissue up my nunny and then there was some red. So have put a tampon in and taken my first pill :(

Hope that the witch stays away for you girls this morning! Xxx


----------



## bump.on.brain

DooDah said:


> Linz, I about peed myself reading that! ... The rat whisperer, LOL :haha:
> 
> Great to see all of the new girlies over here!
> 
> So I went to bed, I sprayed my anti witch spray. I woke up at midnight and bang, she'd found me... But it was only pinky so I just slapped a pad on and crawled back into bed. This morning there wasn't anything until I shoved tissue up my nunny and then there was some red. So have put a tampon in and taken my first pill :(
> 
> Hope that the witch stays away for you girls this morning! Xxx

I'm really sorry Doodah :hugs: I hope you're ok. 

When OH and I wanted to try a few years ago but decided that it really wasn't the right time, I just about coped with it by distracting myself with lots of things I wouldn't have been able to do if we were pregnant/had a LO... We saved up for our wedding, went on honeymoon, had little weekends away, went on overnight ghost hunts (yes, really...) and generally enjoyed being able to eat and drink whatever I wanted. Oh and of course got to have a lie in from time to time! Maybe thinking of a few things like that could make it a bit more bearable for you while you wait to try again...?


----------



## lillio

Ghost hunts?!? Ok you got to tell me more haha! So... no witch this morning for me! Was in so much pain last night, stuck a pad on expecting to wake up an see her... nada!! I have no tests left and yesterday it was a BFN even tho it was witch day so I know I'm out, it's making me even crossed cos I just want her over with!! Going out on Saturday night and have a little dress I want to wear... can't wear it if the witch is tagging along!!! grr! Anyhow, hope your all well today, especially you doodah! xx


----------



## baby_nurse

Hello :wave: I was hoping to find you ladies again! Hope you don't mind me joining in again even though I might be a bit out of sync with you as my cycles are still longer than usual! I've just purchased a cfbm for this month so feeling positive and looking forward to my next cycle (due to ovulate on Xmas eve!)
A little about me, I'm 26, OH 28, we've been together 6 years and married since July. Been trying since August but having few problems as bcp has left my cycles a bit wacky, hence last month was my first ever 2 ww! 
I'm a neonatal nurse and live in the west midlands...love my job very much although it's hard/stressful being around babies 24/7!!
I don't really have an interesting fact about myself ... :( plus I've nattered on for too long! Fx'd for all ladies still awaiting the witch ***lots of witch spray in your direction***


----------



## nats77

ok ladies here's a bit about me,

I'm 34 which feels really old compared to u guys! i'm like the grandma on this thread!:haha: I have 3 beautiful children, Tommy 10, Harriet 9 and Henry 9 months:baby:, I had 3 miscarriages:angel: in between Harriet and Henry and 1 missed miscarriage since Henry, My oh is my best friend, my soul mate and the love of my life, we desperately want one more baby to add to our wonderful family, I guess that makes me kind of greedy but i just love being a mum! 
An interesting fact about me hmmmm let me think????? well i can't honestly think of anything interesting, I'm terrified of the dentist like a real phobia and have to be unconcious to have anything done! pathetic maybe but not interesting sorry ladies

So hope ur ok with this old grandma being a part of this thread??


----------



## baby_nurse

Omg nats77 your hardly a grandma at 34! You can be our oracle of all knowledge as you have 3 beautiful children to draw experience from!


----------



## firsttimer30

Linz, I can tell you that if I were there I would have been running along with crying, dead or alive those things just freak me out. Spiders I'm not afraid of them as I have a black widow tattoo on my left hand, with a little funny not long after I got it I was sitting on the couch watching a scary movie and the way I hand my hand positioned and the light from the TV I seen it and nearly crapped myself..LOL!!!!

Well evil has arrived so I am out this round but looking forward to this one, I will be stalking and wishing all you ladies with loads of :dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning everyone,

Well no witch! This is the best I have felt in days though so I dont know what it is but it feels goooood! I have been really uncomfortable altely with cramps, bloating, fatigue..today most if not all of my cramps are gone my stomach doesnt feel hard and bloated and I feel somewhat rested. So Im jsut thankful to be having a feel good day for a change. I am 15dpo....about 4 days late. I didnt test this morning and I dont plan on it. I think I have come to terms that the witch is coming so Ill just wait for her. I only have one test left and if I do cave I hope its not until Saturday. 

Nats- you are not old! my husband is 34 and I dont think hes old!
Baby nurse- Welcome back! glad you found us! We would be happy if you stuck around!
Doodah- so sorry the witch got you...you must have grabbed the wrong spray :(


----------



## linz143

Welcome, baby nurse!

Nats, you are NOT old! You're only a few years older than me!

And apparently I must have used my witch spray rather than my ANTI-witch spray last night cause the big ugly woman was ready to greet me this morning.

I know they say 85% of couples will be pregnant after a year of trying but I will truly be shocked when it finally happens to me. I've spent the last 13 years being the most calculated bcp taker ever and using protection because the last thing I wanted was a baby before I was ready, and now when I want one, it's impossible! Oh well, rant over. On to cycle 8.


----------



## nats77

Babynurse, wish and linz, thank you i feel much better lol

Babynurse i'm not sure about the oracle of knowledge lol, i can offer my experience of parenthood, as much as my children are beautiful it's not always been good experiences!
In fact quite the opposite sometimes!

None the less anything i can help with i'd be glad to although i think u guy's seem to be helping me more! :hugs: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> Welcome, baby nurse!
> 
> Nats, you are NOT old! You're only a few years older than me!
> 
> And apparently I must have used my witch spray rather than my ANTI-witch spray last night cause the big ugly woman was ready to greet me this morning.
> 
> I know they say 85% of couples will be pregnant after a year of trying but I will truly be shocked when it finally happens to me. I've spent the last 13 years being the most calculated bcp taker ever and using protection because the last thing I wanted was a baby before I was ready, and now when I want one, it's impossible! Oh well, rant over. On to cycle 8.

Linz- I remember trying for my first for 9months and how frustrating it got...but when I got that BFP no matter how long I had waited I still completely freaked out that I was preggo..it was kind of like uhm...hello u have been trying for this for 9 months now...y are you surpised! haha u get "used" to the BFNs and all of a sudden there it is....BFP!


Im still waiting on the witch...ugh


----------



## giraffes

Evening all,

sorry to those who the witch attacked today. :hugs:

Nats - you're not old, crikey! And you can definitely be the expert for us all :)

I loved the rat whispering story, I always find it funny how people react to dead animals - they are dead after all!!! 

I totally understand what you mean about the birth control taking - even though my doctors had said I'd probably have problems conceiving I was completely paranoid about it before (clearly sex ed lessons worked a bit too well on me) and it's really surprised me how obsessed and upset I've become over BFNs. Hubby got all funny recently when my GP referred me to the FS as he reckoned we hadn't been trying for that long and we should just keep doing things naturally for a few years. I did not take that very well!!! But he's coming to the FS appointment with me, so hopefully that'll make him realise just how long a process this could be! I'm so glad I have you ladies to chat to, he's already beginning to think I've been kidnapped and replaced with a crazy obessive lady :blush:


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies :) 

So happy to see the faces from my thread over here! It was such a great decision to make it!

I'm sorry you're out Linz, :dust: for next cycle Hun :flower:

So first day of bc... uh. So hormonal. I had oh calling me shouting because apparently I'd said something nasty about him to his friend (which I hadn't), what is he? 5 years old?! Anyway I broke down in tears and went on a mad one saying how much I'm doing for him right now and how hard it is for him. Pretty embarrassing really. But he is working away and couldn't give me a hug.

Sorry for the rant I'm just feeling so rubbish. There were babies everywhere today and am sat watching 16 and pregnant thinking about how I'd have their kiddies. Crazy lady here lol!

Spraying my anti witch spray for you... Hoping I've got the right one this time :) xxx


----------



## nats77

DooDah said:


> Hey girlies :)
> 
> So happy to see the faces from my thread over here! It was such a great decision to make it!
> 
> I'm sorry you're out Linz, :dust: for next cycle Hun :flower:
> 
> So first day of bc... uh. So hormonal. I had oh calling me shouting because apparently I'd said something nasty about him to his friend (which I hadn't), what is he? 5 years old?! Anyway I broke down in tears and went on a mad one saying how much I'm doing for him right now and how hard it is for him. Pretty embarrassing really. But he is working away and couldn't give me a hug.
> 
> Sorry for the rant I'm just feeling so rubbish. There were babies everywhere today and am sat watching 16 and pregnant thinking about how I'd have their kiddies. Crazy lady here lol!
> 
> Spraying my anti witch spray for you... Hoping I've got the right one this time :) xxx

awwwww doo dah! poor u, i've had days like that as well, and i so know what u mean about seeing babies everywhere! mines pregnant women though, every time i see one im like ahhhh i want one, my oh thinks i'm cooked lol comes to think of it i am a bit mental lol xxx hope ur hormones settle down and u feel better soon xx


----------



## nats77

i got a dilema ladies, i'm in two minds about ttc this month, obviously i really want to and i would love to be pregnant but................. if i dont get pregnant this month then not only have i got to deal with another bfn but i will also of not eaten any pate or lovely smelly cheese's or had a single drink all over christmas,now if i knew i was pregnant this wouldn't be a problem for me at all, but to miss out on all the things i like and then find out it was for nothing!!! would be a killer, what do u guy's think??? xx
Oh and i got all the family at mine this year all over christmas xx


----------



## linz143

I've always heard "drink till it's pink" which of course does not mean go to a club, knock back 8 or so drinks, while you stumble over a curb trying to hail a taxi only to get home and vomit until your hang over shows up the next morning.... you get the point.

One or two drinks should be fine! As for the cheeses and such, it's really just to make sure you don't get a batch that's infected with listeria, correct? Which how often does that really happen? How many pregnant women have eaten that kind of stuff before the government started saying not to? It's like when they freak out about salmonella but in truth, only 10% of fowl products are actually contaminated by it. Besides that you would be SO early in your pregnancy that it really couldn't harm a fetus.

So here's the plan (at least mine): Enjoy a glass of wine before and/or during dinner. Eat some cheese. Not the whole wheel. Everything in moderation until it's got two lines.

I'll be in the same position this month, too. If I go back to a 28 day cycle this month, I'll be about 12 dpo on Christmas. So I'll probably take a test in the morning, and if it's negative, I'll have that wine. If it's positive, I'll revel in the awesomeness of not being able to drink because it's for something even better than wine. Ya know what I mean?


----------



## Haleytivet

Totally agree with you Linz!! The witch got me this morning so we are gonna be about the same schedule together for Christmas. I'll prob test on christmas eve! ( Already obsessing about POAS ) lol


----------



## nats77

yeah your right, as long as i dont go 'stupid' it should be fine, yeah i think most of us r on the same cycle, i'll be due on the 28'th so christmas eve or day will still be to early for me to test, fxd girlies this could be our month! xx


----------



## apple_20

Did the test this pm held for three hours undeniable bfp. Thanks for all you girls support imin shock tbh


----------



## tammym1974

linz143 said:


> So now that we've got our witch defenses and we're just waiting around, let's get to know each other a little better? You know, like when you go to those work or school things where they ask you to briefly introduce yourself and then say one thing that no one in the room knows about you? It's silly but fun all the same. I'll go first since I'm the instigator.
> 
> I'm 30, married since May this year, ttc our first. I guess my one interesting fact would be that I'm deathly afraid of weddings. Not attending them as a guest but being the bride at my own. DH found that out the hard way when I started planning ours and 2 months later we ended up in Las Vegas, getting married with just our parents, my bro and sister in law, and my bff and her DH. It was so much less stress and I made it through without having a panic attack... though I did bawl through most of the ceremony!
> 
> Next!

Great thread!!! I'm glad I found it. I'm 37 ttc our first. And here's a little interesting fact about me.

I got married in Vegas last year. I too hate weddings, showers, crowds and all the fuss that goes along with it. Only four guests and me and hubby. Sooooo stress free.


----------



## giraffes

Congratulations Apple! A happy and healthy 9 months to you.

Doodah - hope your hormones settle down soon, I'm awful about seeing babies and pregnant ladies everywhere.

Linz - I think your attitude is very sensible and is definitely my plan for Christmas :)

Hubby just took me out for a romantic meal to say that it was ok and he still loved me despite my craziness :blush:

Gxxx


----------



## tammym1974

nats77 said:


> ok ladies here's a bit about me,
> 
> I'm 34 which feels really old compared to u guys! i'm like the grandma on this thread!:haha: I have 3 beautiful children, Tommy 10, Harriet 9 and Henry 9 months:baby:, I had 3 miscarriages:angel: in between Harriet and Henry and 1 missed miscarriage since Henry, My oh is my best friend, my soul mate and the love of my life, we desperately want one more baby to add to our wonderful family, I guess that makes me kind of greedy but i just love being a mum!
> An interesting fact about me hmmmm let me think????? well i can't honestly think of anything interesting, I'm terrified of the dentist like a real phobia and have to be unconcious to have anything done! pathetic maybe but not interesting sorry ladies
> 
> So hope ur ok with this old grandma being a part of this thread??

If your a grandma, I must be a great grandma, I'm 37. lol. :dohh:


----------



## nats77

oops sorry, anyway the other girls said i'm not old so nor r u :blush: x


----------



## linz143

Congrats Apple!!! Feel free to come back and stalk us anytime!

Welcome Tammy! Isn't Vegas a great stress free way to do a wedding? Did you guys do one of the chapels or a casino? DH and I got married at the Luxor (the pyramid one).

Awww Giraffes, that was nice of hubby! Isn't that why we married them to begin with? Cause even though we're crazy they still love us? 

Looking forward to December!


----------



## nats77

Awwww giraffes that sooo sweet, my oh has gone to get me a kfc! there great aren't they x


----------



## tammym1974

nats77 said:


> oops sorry, anyway the other girls said i'm not old so nor r u :blush: x

LOL:rofl:, No worries! I know we're not old. I just wish I hadn't waited so long to try. All we can do is hope and try to stay sane.


----------



## tammym1974

linz143 said:


> Congrats Apple!!! Feel free to come back and stalk us anytime!
> 
> Welcome Tammy! Isn't Vegas a great stress free way to do a wedding? Did you guys do one of the chapels or a casino? DH and I got married at the Luxor (the pyramid one).
> 
> Awww Giraffes, that was nice of hubby! Isn't that why we married them to begin with? Cause even though we're crazy they still love us?
> 
> Looking forward to December!

We got married at the Little Chapel of the Flowers, it was nice place and not tacky at all. I would do it again in a minute. It so easy and kinda fun.


----------



## linz143

Haleytivet said:


> Totally agree with you Linz!! The witch got me this morning so we are gonna be about the same schedule together for Christmas. I'll prob test on christmas eve! ( Already obsessing about POAS ) lol

Haley you are so funny with your POAS-aholic! It's going to be dangerous for me to hang out with you. Could be expensive, too. I should just go order some IC if we're going to be spending so much time together. lol! :winkwink:


----------



## linz143

OMG Wondfo test hpt strips 25 for $5.25 on Amazon! What! I can't afford not to buy!

Edit: I was able to pay for them (only $10 including shipping) with my Amex points so they were completely free!! Merry Christmas to ME!! ;)


----------



## leia37

Hi Ladies, hoping to join/stalk you and see how you all get on.

I am 37 (an oldie too), english but live in Portugal. I also have 3 beautiful children, Megan 10, Sam 7 and Jessica 3. Sadly our son Ethan was stillborn (between Meg and Sam) and had 2 miscarriages after that. Have been discussing trying for a number 4 (surrounded by pregnant friends) and decided to throw caution to the wind this month. Scared my OH slightly so not sure whether we will be trying again this month or when!!?!!

We also got married this august on our land here in Portugal. Have known each other 19 years and been together 12.

Not sure about interesting fact, love cake decorating and am also terrified of bugs, not helpful coming from bug free england. having nightmares here with scorpions and huge jurassic centipedes curled in my hair in bed!!! Gave myself shivers remembering!!!!

Good Luck to you all keeping away the witch and getting your BFPs.


----------



## wishnhoping

Well girlies...the witch got me....only a slight flow today but def too late for IB...Im kind of relieved being in limboland drove me nuts! and now I get to be with you all for a new cycle!!

looks like ill prob O around the 18th so no Xmas present here but maybe a New Years surprise?


----------



## lillio

I'm going crazy!! AF is TWO flippin days late! last tested on Wed (when she was due) and obvious BFN, I know she's on the way cos I'm so crampy but I have 'checked' and no flippin sign of her!! I just wanna get it over with and move on!! Grrrrh! Does anyone have any 'hurry up witch' spray?!? 

P.S - nobody here is OLD!! you guys are crazy! Xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

LILLIO- I was in the SAME position...could tell she was coming but she never showed up. I was in limbo for 4 days! I hope u get ur BFP!!! fingers crossed

waiting was hell....Im happy she showed up and at least put the waiting to an end


----------



## Haleytivet

I know, I know, I'm a bad influence when it comes to POAS!! Linz, I'll definitely have to check out the deal you got on Amazon. I hope we all get a Christmas/ New Years present!


----------



## leia37

sorry the witch got you Wishing :hugs:.

Just to be an enabler or save you girls some money, ebay uk also do some great deals on hpt strips. Really cheap for large amounts and send worldwide. I'm definately getting from there. 50 tests cost a third of what i spent on tests this month and i only had 3.


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL all this talk about testing is making me want to POAS!!! 

The last 2 cycles I ovulated on cd18...So Ill prob start opks next sunday and also BD

woohoo wont DH be so excited for another round hahaha...My approach this month will be to BD every other day up to fertile period then skip a day (so the boys can refresh) and the nBD every day 2 days before and 2 days after O ....hope that catches the egg! sneaky little sucker


----------



## linz143

My DH always feels pressured if I plan out a schedule, and then he complains about how I'm taking the fun out of it. Luckily I've been able to use my "womanly charm" on him to guide him toward certain days, but if I say the "ov" word it's like it immediately puts pressure on him to perform. What a dance it truly it!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO - exactly! Thats why I am not telling him this time...just gonna be 'charming' hehe

I have a schedule in my head but he has no idea about any of this...im sure he will figure out its 'THAT TIME OF THE MONTH' when I get all horny all of a sudden but my goal this month is to def down play the whole ttc thing and have more fun


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies sorry to those that the witch got and huge congrats to apple on the bfp!!

Hoping you're all well and welcome to the new girls. And I agree nobody is old on here. I'm 19 so am obviously very young, but my mum is ttc too! She's 38. Can't wait to start trying again but I think we are gonna get married before baby now! Xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I am thinking about adding pre-seed this cycle anyone know how that works?

Any of you use it?


----------



## linz143

Doodah - that's so cool that you and your mom are both ttc at the same time! It must be nice to have someone (in the flesh) who understands exactly what you are going through.

Wishn - Never tried it. Although I've heard good things about it from people who don't have much EWCM. The only thing that keeps me away from using it is that I hear you have to "insert" it 30 minutes prior to bding, and if I did that only to find DH was not in the mood, I'd be left... well, a sticky mess?


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> Doodah - that's so cool that you and your mom are both ttc at the same time! It must be nice to have someone (in the flesh) who understands exactly what you are going through.
> 
> Wishn - Never tried it. Although I've heard good things about it from people who don't have much EWCM. The only thing that keeps me away from using it is that I hear you have to "insert" it 30 minutes prior to bding, and if I did that only to find DH was not in the mood, I'd be left... well, a sticky mess?

Yea....not sure if ill have that much time for preparation...lol


----------



## linz143

So guys - I was reading on the TWW forum about some vitamins called Pregnacare - Conception that they apparently sell in the UK, and they just published a control study which said after one month of taking these vitamins, 70% of women in the study group got pregnant compared with only 40% of the women taking a folic acid supplement. So of course I had to go online and get some. I don't think they sell them here in the states, so I ordered them from some company called Vitabiotics, they ship worldwide.

I dunno if they will work, but I figured it's worth a try! It was like $30 USD for 3 months worth, so I figure if I'm going to be taking a supplement, why not take one that supposedly helps with conception? Any of you ladies on the other side of the world from me heard of this or had experience with it?


----------



## nats77

Yes me!! I had three miscarriages before i had Henry, then i started taking pregnacare pre-conception, and i got my sticky bean which became my little miracle Henry :happydance: I dont know if this was down to the pregnacare but i'm sure it helped, just said to my oh yesterday that i must get them again this time round, once u get pregnant u can change on to pregnacare plus which is what i did, i swear by them and look at it this way, they can't do u any harm can they?? good luck, everyone go get the pregnacare!! lol xx


----------



## DooDah

linz143 said:


> Doodah - that's so cool that you and your mom are both ttc at the same time! It must be nice to have someone (in the flesh) who understands exactly what you are going through.

I guess it would be but I haven't told her, she's against having children at a young age (she was a single mum at 22) but oh and I are in a lucky situation that we are able to support a baby and have been together for almost five years. It's sound terrible but now we can't try I'm kinda hoping she doesn't get pregnant yet! I think I need a little break from all of this for a while so hopefully she won't be a constant source of 'I wish that was me.'


----------



## DooDah

linz143 said:


> So guys - I was reading on the TWW forum about some vitamins called Pregnacare - Conception that they apparently sell in the UK, and they just published a control study which said after one month of taking these vitamins, 70% of women in the study group got pregnant compared with only 40% of the women taking a folic acid supplement. So of course I had to go online and get some. I don't think they sell them here in the states, so I ordered them from some company called Vitabiotics, they ship worldwide.
> 
> I dunno if they will work, but I figured it's worth a try! It was like $30 USD for 3 months worth, so I figure if I'm going to be taking a supplement, why not take one that supposedly helps with conception? Any of you ladies on the other side of the world from me heard of this or had experience with it?

This was in a newspaper that I read yesterday with the same statistics. I guess they've been good then xx


----------



## peachy905

I am 13 dpo and got a BFN... still hopeful... but if not let AF arrive already so I can get trying again! Baby dust to all : )


----------



## linz143

DooDah said:


> I guess it would be but I haven't told her, she's against having children at a young age (she was a single mum at 22) but oh and I are in a lucky situation that we are able to support a baby and have been together for almost five years. It's sound terrible but now we can't try I'm kinda hoping she doesn't get pregnant yet! I think I need a little break from all of this for a while so hopefully she won't be a constant source of 'I wish that was me.'

Five years is a long time to be together and as long as you are both on the same page and ready for it, I don't see a negative! The negative comes when it's an oops moment and then OH isn't up for it and takes off. A loving stable relationship no matter what the age is what's best for children.



nats77 said:


> Yes me!! I had three miscarriages before i had Henry, then i started taking pregnacare pre-conception, and i got my sticky bean which became my little miracle Henry :happydance: I dont know if this was down to the pregnacare but i'm sure it helped, just said to my oh yesterday that i must get them again this time round, once u get pregnant u can change on to pregnacare plus which is what i did, i swear by them and look at it this way, they can't do u any harm can they?? good luck, everyone go get the pregnacare!! lol xx

Nats, WOW! Now that's what I was looking to hear! Can't wait to receive mine in the mail! Now I just wish they sold them in the states so I didn't have to basically import them to have access!


----------



## linz143

peachy905 said:


> I am 13 dpo and got a BFN... still hopeful... but if not let AF arrive already so I can get trying again! Baby dust to all : )

GL Peachy! Fx'd for you!


----------



## giraffes

Evening everyone, Doodah - you're definitely sensible enough to be TTC again when the time is right, and you're in a stabel relationship so age is really no barrier.

We had friends round today with their new baby and I was sooooo clucky (I always am but still) and of course on came the inevitable so when are you two going to have one question. Bearing in mind these friends had a honeymoon baby I figured she wasn't really up for me announcing that we'd been trying for ages and would LOVE one! So I came out with the usual non-commital answer. What do you guys say when people quiz you? We've told no-one we're TTC as we don't want the pressure and if we do end up needing IVF I'd rather that we got to make the decision as to whether to go public or not.


----------



## linz143

When we first got married in May, we told our close friends in family that basically I was going off bcp after the wedding and would be ttc immediately. It was met with some resistance from my brother and sister in law and my own mom tried to get me to wait. However, we know we're ready and I'm not getting any younger. It's the right time for us.

However, now that it's taking longer than expected, when people I haven't talked to about it quiz me (especially at work) I say, "Oh no! Not anytime soon! I need some time before we even think about kids!" That way if I don't get pregnant for awhile, no one will know it's taking some time, and if it happens right away, I can just act happily surprised.


----------



## lillio

Hey girls, just catching up on the thread! I need some help... was due AF Wednesday... it's now Sunday! Last witch visit was on 31 October! POAS on Wed, FMU, used FRER... BFN!! haven't tested since cos it feels like AF is ready to show up any moment!! I cried so much on Wed when I got the BFN I just don't wanna take another test and see BFN again?!? Anyone been here before?!? xx


----------



## giraffes

Hi Lillio,

Unfortunately yes and it's a horrible wait! Are you sure when you ovulated? I tested so much and in the end even had a blood test because I was so late, but eventually AF arrived. There are plenty of people on the internet that don't get their positives until really late though so there's always hope.

Good luck xxx


----------



## peachy905

lillio said:


> Hey girls, just catching up on the thread! I need some help... was due AF Wednesday... it's now Sunday! Last witch visit was on 31 October! POAS on Wed, FMU, used FRER... BFN!! haven't tested since cos it feels like AF is ready to show up any moment!! I cried so much on Wed when I got the BFN I just don't wanna take another test and see BFN again?!? Anyone been here before?!? xx


Sorry to heard : ( Try not to test again and I think that until AF shows up it isnt really over. I know how you feel though. I tested -ve at 13 drpo yesterday and was cranky the whole day. I am going to make it a point of not testing until I am late. This emotional rollercoaster is too much... Good luck hun.


----------



## DooDah

Hey girlies. Sooooooo, err I'm 4dpp (that's days past pill)! Or it would be had I only taken it once. So I'm officially all contraceptived up. Grr.

Hope you're all hanging in there, did you have good weekends? Xxx


----------



## peachy905

Crappy weekend as AF showed up today. At least it is here though so I can prepare for next cycle. I hate the two week wait most. Think I might cheer myself up with a glass of wine and a bubble bath.


----------



## giraffes

Peachy sorry to hear the witch got you. :hugs:
Doodah - nice to see you, have your hormones settled down?:flower:

I had a good weekend thanks, starting to get in the festive spirit! Which is good because it means the next week will fly by and next monday I'm off to see the specialist :D


----------



## nats77

nats77 said:


> Yes me!! I had three miscarriages before i had Henry, then i started taking pregnacare pre-conception, and i got my sticky bean which became my little miracle Henry :happydance: I dont know if this was down to the pregnacare but i'm sure it helped, just said to my oh yesterday that i must get them again this time round, once u get pregnant u can change on to pregnacare plus which is what i did, i swear by them and look at it this way, they can't do u any harm can they?? good luck, everyone go get the pregnacare!! lol xx

Nats, WOW! Now that's what I was looking to hear! Can't wait to receive mine in the mail! Now I just wish they sold them in the states so I didn't have to basically import them to have access![/QUOTE]

Glad to of been some help, it's a shame u cant just pop to the shop and get them but each box last's a month so it's not so bad, i'm getting mine today. keep me posted xx


----------



## nats77

Can anyone on here explain to me about temp's how do u chart? what do u look for? how do u know when ur ovulating? sorry if i'm sounding dumb just thought i could give it a try, any info would be most appreciated xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls! How was everyone's weekend? 

I decorated the house and did some christmas shopping. I know our freinds from across the pond may not understand but my DH and I are in a Fantasy Football league together and we both just made it to the second round of the playoffs and we will be playing each other! haah. Its awesome because regardless of who wins one of us makes it to the championship game and 2nd place wins $400! so thats the least amount we would win at this point..1st place wins $1200!!! woohoo merry christmas to us! :)

Back to baby making- I am cd5 and the witch is almost gone again. I have ovulated cd18 the last two months so I prob wont start testing with my opks until the 12th probably...I am going to start taking some vitamins (recomendations welcome! id rather buy it in the states) and try to lose some weight. Im really big right now and its prob not helping the whole ttc thing so just gonna try to shed a few lbs see if it helps. 

ugh cant believe I have 13 days until O day;....ttc is torture


----------



## linz143

nats77 said:


> Can anyone on here explain to me about temp's how do u chart? what do u look for? how do u know when ur ovulating? sorry if i'm sounding dumb just thought i could give it a try, any info would be most appreciated xx

Hey Nats, if you go to Fertility Friend they give an in depth description, but I'll give you the short version since I've been charting since July.

First off, the temps are only good if you take them at roughly the same time every morning (like within 30 mins or so). Also it needs to be taken directly upon waking (no getting up, going to the bathroom, laying in bed trying to remember your dream, etc). Lastly, you need about 3 hours of uninterrupted sleep for it to be accurate. What you're trying to get is a true resting temperature.

Next, during your period your temp will jump up and down so I don't bother taking it for that part. As soon as it ends, you start again. Your temp will be low, and then anywhere from the day of ovulation to 3 days before, you will probably see a huge temp drop (that's the estrogen surge before ovulation). Either the next day or a couple days later you'll see the temp shoot up and stay high for the duration of the tww. If AF is coming, you will notice your temp dropping either the day she comes or a day before or after.

If you are pregnant, your temp will not drop, or may even go to a third higher level, which is called triphasic.

I like temping because it proves to me that I ovulated and I have advance notice (either day of or the day before) that AF is coming. You should try it! Just make sure you get a Basal Body Thermometer (BBT). It has two decimal places on it, as you need a more sensitive thermometer to do this. Mine was only $10 at the local drug store.


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, i'll give it a try x


----------



## nats77

went and got my pregnacare yesterday, i got his and her's conception, last time i just took it, but i'm making the oh take them this time round lol, he was a bit worried, kept saying ' r u giving me horse tranquilizers here or something ':wacko: lol. 
Is everyone ok? it seem's to of gone a bit quiet on here?:shrug: i guess ur all gearing up for the tww. PMA girls lets got lots of christmas bfp's!!:happydance: bring on the baby dust!!!!:winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yea its really quiet :( 

I wont have much to say until I actually O I guess maybe everyone else is waiting too?

Im gonna O around 18th if this cycle is the same as last 2....but not sure what to expect since I was 4 days late this past month


----------



## linz143

I've been ov around CD 12-14, but then this last month it was CD 16, so I'm hoping I'm going back to my old schedule rather than ov later. Last month sucked because I kept expecting to wake up with a temp rise to confirm ov, but each morning I'd wake up to a low temp and think to myself, what the heck? I can't imagine what it'd be like to be one of those women who wait 3 weeks or so and ov at random times each month.

So my MIL had a dream about me. She said that in her dream she saw me having a baby in September or October or 2012. But that means I wouldn't get preg until Jan/Feb if she's right. So fx'd crossed for a Christmas BFP, but apparently it's not happening for me for another couple months (according to my MIL)!

Edit: Oh and she predicted a girl, so I'll at least keep my fingers crossed that she was right about that!


----------



## peachy905

linz, your post made me smile because my own mother told me she had a dream that she was shopping for her grandchild and it was a girl. She asked if I was preggers and sadly I had to say no. Hope this is a good omen that I will become pg soon! Good luck to you!!


----------



## bump.on.brain

I know it's not quite the same but I had such a clear dream that I got a BFP that for the first minute or so after I woke up I actually couldn't work out whether it was real or not. Was obviously disappointed that it was only a dream but then got my BFP that morning!! So fingers crossed that these dreams mean something for you!! 
Hope you're all looking forward to christmas!! :xmas9:


----------



## giraffes

Fingers crossed the dreams are right! 

I'm gearing up for Christmas big style and have spent the last two days baking things to put in the freezer so I don't have to cook as much over the week itself. As I normally feel so crappy just before and during AF I figure if she arrives over Crimbo I'll be pleased to do less then. What's everyone doing for Christmas?


----------



## linz143

Not doing too much here. I think we're getting our tree this weekend. Then the actual week of we'll do Christmas eve with my family and Christmas day with DH's.

However, I am counting myself out this month, ladies (maybe my MIL will be right after all!). Basically DH and I have been wanting to go to Hawaii for our honeymoon (we never took one after the wedding) and found last night that if you book now for January, you can get a really great deal. So we finally booked our honeymoon for next month, and I for sure do NOT want to be pregnant for that. So I told DH there would be no BD'ing during certain times this month unless he wants to use a condom. We've booked tickets for a zip-line tour with a free fall swing for 40 ft and it specifically says "not intended for pregnant women." Not to mention the fact that I would like to drink and not worry about morning sickness, etc. And by the time the vacation rolls around, I should be in my Jan tww, so it will be nice to have a distraction from part of it!

Soooo, I will definitely be following along this month and rooting you guys on, but I'm out this month! (Will still be starting my fancy import vitamins when they get here though ;) )


----------



## peachy905

linz - sounds like you have an amazing trip planned! It is getting so cold here I wish that I could book a trip some place tropical! Actually if I am wishing... I would love to go to a tropical island and BD until I get prenant lol.


----------



## giraffes

Linz that sounds like an awesome trip! And a pretty amazing place to spend your next 2ww :) Fingers crossed all the sunshine and relaxing will work the magic!!


----------



## bump.on.brain

Wow Linz that really does sound amazing :thumbup: and not long to wait either...

Hopefully you'll have your perfect honeymoon and then get your BFP!! :flower:

Our plans for Christmas are pretty traditional, seeing most of the family at some point between the 23rd and 26th, and spending Christmas Eve as just me and the hubby, baking mince pies and watching A Christmas Carol. We weren't able to have much of a Christmas last year for various reasons so I'm very excited about this festive season! :xmas5:


----------



## giraffes

Right that's it, I'm going to live in a cave where no-one can tell me they're pregnant, or that they've had an accident, or that it was only their first month of trying, or they only forgot to take their pill once, or that they weren't really trying. I am turning into such a horrible person, and I really can't cope with who I'm becoming but this TTC lark is slowly killing me from the inside out. It's not fair, I've had my share of health problems in the past, and that was enough of a battle for one lifetime, I really don't think I can face another. I love my husband and we have a great life and I know I should be grateful that he has a secure job and we have a nice house, but there's this big hole in our lives and my stupid body doesn't seem to want to work with me to fix it. Which means that when I open my emails to another pregnancy announcement I just crumble and am left in a puddle on the floor.

I'm sorry for such a self pity-ing rant, but we've told no-one about TTC and you're the only people I can talk to about this. Somehow I don't think calling hubby at work in floods of tears would earn me any wife of the year points.

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Gxx


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning ladies, I haven't been on in a while been, trying to keep busy. I am cd 8 and usually O' round cd 15 or 16 so I am ready to get started....So how is everyone else doing? Wishing you all the best of luck with lots of baby dust!!!!


----------



## bump.on.brain

giraffes said:


> Right that's it, I'm going to live in a cave where no-one can tell me they're pregnant, or that they've had an accident, or that it was only their first month of trying, or they only forgot to take their pill once, or that they weren't really trying. I am turning into such a horrible person, and I really can't cope with who I'm becoming but this TTC lark is slowly killing me from the inside out. It's not fair, I've had my share of health problems in the past, and that was enough of a battle for one lifetime, I really don't think I can face another. I love my husband and we have a great life and I know I should be grateful that he has a secure job and we have a nice house, but there's this big hole in our lives and my stupid body doesn't seem to want to work with me to fix it. Which means that when I open my emails to another pregnancy announcement I just crumble and am left in a puddle on the floor.
> 
> I'm sorry for such a self pity-ing rant, but we've told no-one about TTC and you're the only people I can talk to about this. Somehow I don't think calling hubby at work in floods of tears would earn me any wife of the year points.
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Gxx

Oh Giraffes, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

You're absolutely not a horrible person at all. It's not easy to want something so badly and it be totally out of your control. I wish there was something I could say to make it a bit better, but unfortunately I don't think that there is... sometimes things just don't seem fair. In the past when OH and I had to wait to try purely because we didn't feel that we were financially stable enough, I used to feel so upset and even a bit angry when I saw people going ahead and having babies regardless and then expecting other people to support them. So know that as horrible as it is, we all have our own experiences and are here to understand and support you. 

I'm sure that one day it will be you sending one of those emails, and hope that it can be really soon. :flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi Ladies, sure do miss you all! Not much going on here just waiting to O....wont even start testing with my OPK until Monday (usually O cycle day 18th which this month would be Dec 18th so I try to test a week prior just to make sure I dont miss a early surge)

Linz- Hawaii sounds amazing...ull be so releaxed I bet u get preggo haha
Giraffe- I feel the same way a lot sometimes its even hard to get on BnB because of all the BFPs even though I know the women here are going through the same journey its hard to hear about it...dont get me wrong I am happy for them and my real life freinds but it does hurt a little...hang in there it will be your turn soon **hugs**


----------



## giraffes

Thanks Bump and wishin :flower:


----------



## linz143

Giraffes- I totally empathize with you. Last week on the day that AF came I was seriously upset, emotional, and vulnerable. Then I went to my Weight Watchers meeting in the evening only to find out that I'm .5 lbs up on the scale AND my meeting leader announces she's just finished her first trimester. After the meeting I couldn't hold it all in anymore and I literally walked through the door at home already in tears. So then DH of course says it's because I'm too focused on it and I need to relax. How can you possibly relax? How can you just "forget about it" for two weeks until AF comes and then when she's 2 days late for the first time since going off the pill how can you not be let down when she shows up?

I don't think that men will ever understand. I don't think it even crosses their mind through the course of the day while we are sitting here and the first cramp or bout of nausea causes us to start to wonder and it plays with our minds all day (all tww, really). So I don't think they could possibly understand. Especially when it's been months or maybe a year of TTC, each month you place more stress on it than the last since you figure it HAS to happen eventually.... 

I would say that if you DON'T sit there and obsess over every symptom during the tww wait you must be one of 3 things: 1) A man, 2) New to TTC, or 3) Not REALLY trying, more like you don't care if it happens now or in 5 years.

So just know that it's totally normal and we are all here with you, girl. I know EXACTLY how you feel. But yes, crying to DH seems to make matters worse rather than better, but only because there's really no way they could possibly feel what we're going through.


----------



## wishnhoping

i dont remember having any symptoms with my first...it was the day before my 25th bday and I had a dream that I was pregnant and my child came out all deformed because I drank while pregnant. Of course since my birthday was the following day I had big plans to go out on the town and get plastered but thought after my dream i should probably test just in case I was preggo and sure enough BFP...the only glaring symptom I got after my BFP was extremely sore breasts it even hurt to get into shower they were so sensitive...besides that nothing! so im a total believer in dreams telling you something


----------



## giraffes

Linz - you are 100 % right!!! I was trying to hold it together last night but ended up blubbing on hubby for almost an hour, who was quite good about it really, but he did keep saying things like "if we can't have children then that's ok". No it's not, it's what I've wanted for years and am genetically programmed to want!!! And "I think you should relax about it, getting stressed isn't going to help us conceive". Bleurgh.

So thank you ladies for being here so that I have someone to talk to that understands. And a place to share this craziness with.

Love Gxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

it does make you go crazy doesnt it? I am not looking forward to another tww

I actually have a lot going on in the beginnig of the year..my sister is getting marreid in Mexico (all inclusive) and I have 2 concerts Im going to ...Id like to be able to drink during all that...haha maybe since I have all that stuff planned Ill finally get my BFP?


----------



## nats77

Oh ladies, the things we go thru aye? sorry to all of you who are feeling sad right now :cry:

I've got the family coming to me again this year, 3rd year running!! mum and brother coming christmas eve and staying till 28th, brothers girlfriend coming christmas day evening and staying over. dad and his wife coming on the 29th for the day so all in all will be pretty busy! due for af on the 28th so hoping obviously for a bfp and no af!!! 

Fingers crossed for all of us girls, glad to be doing the tww with all of you xxx


----------



## linz143

Went in yesterday for my regular "lady" exam. Of course the last time I was there was when I was on the pill and my Dr asked me if I had any changes and how was the pill still working for me. I told her I'd gone off it the last week of April since we are TTC now. When she asked if I had any questions I asked her how long it normally takes since this is our 8th month trying. Her response was that typically it takes 6 months to a year, and then if at a year still nothing then they do infertility testing. However, she said what she's seen over and over is that you come in at a year to do the infertility testing and then you get pregnant right after that. So it eased my mind a little bit to know that she wasn't concerned at this point.

Also, I told her that I've been charting and she said she generally doesn't recommend that since it only shows you _after_ you ovulate so it's not really that great at predicting when to bd. She recommended OPKs as a better indicator of your fertile time. I think I'll still keep temping just so I can pinpoint my cycles, but maybe next month I'll throw in an OPK or two to see how it works.

Does anyone here use OPKs? Any advice or explanation of how they work?


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I use the clearblue digital OPK. I love it! It tell you when to test depending on how long your cycle is. I think I started at about cycle day 8 or 9? So basically with the clearblue digital they say to try to hold your urine and POAS around the sae time every day. If it detects a surge you get a smiley face and if it doest detect a surge then you get a plain circle. When you get your smiley face you are supposedly going to Ovulate within the next 12-48 hours so you get to BD as much as possible. 

My understanding about the non-digital ones is that the test line should be as dark or darker than the control line. When its dark it means you are Oing and sohuld get to BD. I like the easiness of not trying to guess if the line is the right color...love seeing that smiley face its almost as good as a BFP! HAAH

Anywyas, been reading some posts and was reading up on the soft cups...any one use those? Im thinking about using that and putting preseed in it this month...


----------



## linz143

Thanks, wishn! From what I've read about softcups is that some women swear by them, but on the other hand, I've heard that if the swimmers aren't making their way up the, uh... canal? within 30 seconds or so that most likely they aren't going to make it through the entire journey anyway. Somewhere I read that only like a certain % are viable and mobile and those will get to where they need to go without use of a softcup. That using one only holds the immobile ones there and they don't have a chance anyway.

DH asked me once when we first started TTC if me using the restroom after we bd was going to keep me from getting pregnant. I get UTI's pretty easily so it's not like I can just wait an hour or two after bd'ng to go. I told him if that were the case, don't you think that just using the restroom after bd would be an effective form of birth control? He laughed and said, yeah I suppose so.

In conclusion... I don't think that soft cups could hurt to use. Who knows, maybe they do help. I know there are women on these forums that say they got their BFP due to them. On the other hand I've read stuff saying they don't really help that much. Sooo... idk? :D


----------



## wishnhoping

lol thanks Linz. I loled at your husband asking about going to the bathroom. Last month We bd and I didnt use the toilet afterwards trying to keep the swimmers in there and ended up with a nasty UTI (Im prone to them too) so now I still wait a bit but still go...not going through that again!

Ill use the soft cups this month and let you all know what i think...ill prb use pressed with it...what the hell ..ha


----------



## giraffes

Good luck with the softcups! I've used the clearblue digi opk and I'm with Wishin, the smiley face is almost as good as a bfp - it's certainly the closest I've got anyway!! My cycles are a bit all over the place so it's nice for me to know when it's going to happen so that we can put some extra effort in ;)

My hubby is a doctor and he keeps going on about how it's totally normal for it to take a year (which I haven't taken very well whenever he's said it to me) but we'll see what the specialist says on Monday.

Nats - good luck with all the visitors, I've been stocking the freezer with meals in advance to cut down what I have to cook when we have visitors - found an a,azing celery and stilton soup recipe that I did on Friday mmmmmm


----------



## DooDah

Hey ladies :) Sorry that I've been MIA. My laptop decided to break... before christmas!

Anyway I'm glad you're all approaching OV time :) 

Well as you know I'd just begun the pill again but I've been having quite serious reactions to it... :D

Soo happy (not about the pain etc) but it means that OH has suggested ntnp again! We'll have to use the pull out but never mind! It's still better than the whole 'contraception' thing ;)

:dust: and :dust: for this cycle!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning Ladies!!!!! Well today is the day I go in for an U/S to check the size of Follicles, so I am hoping that I will get a BFP before Christmas...Looking forward to the TTW with you all...... Wishing you all the Best, with *LOTS* of Baby Dust!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

firsttimer - good luck and keep us posted! what cd are u? is anyone in here in their tww yet? Mine starts next monday...supposed to o sunday

So one of the BnB girls posted the following:

"I went to dinner at a friend's last night and another couple was there and the man was a reproductive endocronologist! I was actually able to steer the conversation around to some rather personal issues, but he seemed very happy to discuss his specialty. This is what he told me about the question of how often to BD. The optimal way to get PG is to ABSTAIN for at least three days and then BD on the peak day and the next day. He says that a normal man can make enough sperm in one day to replenish his supply enough to get a woman pregnant in just one day once, but he can't do that day after day. He said BDing every day starting after AF ends and waiting for the temp rise is a bad strategy because after 2 or 3 days of BDing the sperm count starts dropping and there won't be enough, usually, to get PG after a week or so of doing it every night. He said almost a quarter of the couples who come to him get PG a few months after their first visit after he has them change their strategy. His advice is to use OPKs, abstain after day 7 or 8, wait for the OPK to go positive, and the BD that night, and the next night and the third night if you want to. The third night was sort of optional. But the important thing is to try to abstain for at least 3 days before the night when you are most likely to get PG, either the night of a positive OPK test or the one or two nights before your temps go high if you can predict that from CM or past charts."


Now m question is...Ive been told that you are more likely to get a BFP if you BD the day before you get a positive OPK so the spermies are there waiting when the egg drops...the above article kind of counter acts that...so now what? what is everyone's take on it? My plan this month is to BD cd17, 18,19.....with O day supposedly being cd18...so essentially the day before day of, and day after ...also asked hubby to abstain from sex and masterbating (sorry tmi) until those days so his sperm are nice and refreshed...


----------



## nats77

can i have a rant??
i'm really sorry but i just need to get it out!! i'm soooo fed up right now, me and oh have been arguing allllllllllllllllllll day! we never argue really, the only other time we argued alot was when i kept miscarrying and i put that down to the pressure and the emotions, but now i dont know what's going on??
He was even threating to leave earlier! i was like "see ya then" i'm so angry right now i could scream! and to top it all off i'm supposed to be ovulating round about now as well, well there's no chance that we will be dtd, so i guess that counts me out for this month, although maybe thats for the best if we're rowing like this?? who knows?? i'm very confused, very stressed out and very sad :cry:
sorry girls just needed to vent xxxx


----------



## linz143

Wishn - they say that an opk goes + 12-36 hours before you ov so I would imagine that if you were to bd that night, they would still have enough time to get there. I heard some figure that it takes approx 2 hours for them to make the journey to the tubes where they'll wait for the eggie.

Nats - DH and I had a rough months a couple months ago. Even worse, I was in the tww and wondering if it was bad enough for him to leave and I could possibly have been pregnant. Of course we are moving on and are trying to work through things. I can't believe how emotional and immature men are. I guess I never noticed until I got married how much DH relies on me coddling and petting his ego for him to be happy. Eventually when we had a sit down and calm talk about it, he said that all he really wanted was for me to tell him how much I wanted and needed him and fight for him to stay to show how much I loved him, when in reality the moment he acted like he was unsure about us I told him to let me know once he figured that out.

Whatever the issue is, know that we all go through it. One month of poorly timed bd'ing will not make a difference in the long run. If you don't get to it, then just take the next two weeks to really focus on sorting out the issue and resolving it once you have both calmed down.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- So sorry about fight with DH...we go thorugh that a lot too...I cant provide much support or advice besides waht Linz said but sending you a big hug!

Linz- Do you think I should forgoe BD the day before positive OPK then to make sure the "boys" are up and ready for the long trip? haha...

So this is not my last month trying to conceive...but this is my last month being totally nuts about it. We really wanted a summer baby and this is kind of it...If I got preggo this month we'd be due first week of September and if this baby decides to follow his big brother he/she could arrive 2 weeks early and be an August baby...so here's hoping...

after this I am still going to use OPKs but def wont be as stressed out about this being the month...Ill go back to how it was with first DS where we just BD whenever and finally got preggo (i guess thats kinda NTNP except we'll be more aware of O time where as last time I had no clue about ovulation at all haha)

Ok so I keep having really long posts...sorry 

firsttimer- howd it go at the docs?


----------



## firsttimer30

I am CD12 and the ultrasound showed that I have 1 on each side, so I will trigger tonight and hope for the best....I have a 26 day cycle so I am hoping that I get a BFP right before Christmas....


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz and wishn, I feel a bit better now, we're still not speaking he's on the sofa tonight lol. I'm sure it will all blow over Thanks for listening though or reading rather xxx


----------



## linz143

Hey firsttimer - so when you trigger, how long does it take for the egg to release? Also, if you have one on each side and you trigger, does it release both or just one? Fx'd for a xmas BFP!

Wishn - if you can do the day before a + OPK and the day of, I would go for that. If you can only pin point one day in the fertile window that DH will be ready to BD, I would do it the day you get a +OPK. Just my opinion!

Also, I wanted to let you ladies know something that seems different for me this month (even though I'm trying my best to NOT get preg this month!). So I started feeling a sore throat and bad sinus pressure Friday night and immediately popped a Mucinex that was leftover from when DH was sick last month. I've kept up the dose all weekend and even this morning since I'm still symptomatic and feeling crappy. HOWEVER, Saturday morning I had a TON of EWCM. Then more on Sunday, and then just a little this morning. I've heard that Mucinex (due to it's thinning of sinus mucus) can do the same for CM, and boy is that right. I usually see it around my fertile time, but not as much as this month. So if anyone is looking for something to try to get more EWCM, go buy some Mucinex.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz I know you are NTNP but where are you in your cycle? I heard that some girls take mucinex for that same reason without cold symptoms lol

I have my yearly exam on Monday Dec 19th which is 1dpo...gonna ask her for tips then..cant wait! lol itll be too late for this cycle but something I have been wanting to talk to her about is my lutal phase, I am usualy on a 28 day cycle and dont O until cd18 leaving me with a 10 day lutal phase..which is ok but bordering on the short side...wonder what shell say


----------



## firsttimer30

I took trigger @ 7 so the eggs will release anywhere between 24 & 36 hrs, And yes both will release and both could become fertilized,(which would be amazing). So by wednesday I should have some swimmers waiting on 2 eggies... I am hoping that Christmas Eve I will get the greatest gift...When does everyone start their TTW?


----------



## peachy905

Hello ladies! Does anyone know if it is okay to have dental exams taken during the time that I should be OVing? Do the xrays throw anything off?


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> Linz I know you are NTNP but where are you in your cycle? I heard that some girls take mucinex for that same reason without cold symptoms lol

Yeah I was planning on WTT at least for December so I could be 100% sure I was not preg for our trip to Hawaii next month, but then I think I ovulated today. It's CD12 for me and I ov anywhere from CD 12-16, which averages 14. My LP is 13-15 days, which also averages 14, so I'm one of those women they talk about with an average 28 day cycle.

However, we bd'd on Friday since I wasn't planning on ov till around the 14th. Well that means that we bd'd on O-3, which is not unheard of for getting pregnant. I put that statistic into FF today on the search and it came back something like 25% of women who only bd on O-3 got a BFP. As opposed to bd on O-3, O-2, O-1, O, and O+1 had something like a 40% chance of a BFP.

Anyway, so despite my best efforts, I'm in, lol.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - sorry to hear you've been fighting, hopefully a night on the sofa will have helped him see what he's missing and how much he loves you. TTC is soo stressful, it's not surprising that it blows up occasionally. Big hugs.

Linz - the CM thing happened to me last month with cough syrup, I've never had so much of it!!

Firsttimer - So exciting that it's looking so good for you, fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP :)

Peachy - dental xrays should be totally fine, the level of radiation is tiny and shouldn't do anything for ovulation.


----------



## giraffes

Argh, accidentally hit send (such a muppet!)

As for me, I had my appointment with the fertility lady yesterday, who was fantastic. She was so thorough and kind and took loads of time with us. She's doing blood tests on me, a SA for hubby and I'm to have an HSG in week 2 of my next cycle, which she thinks will show that my tubes are blocked. And if it does, she's not going to bother doing anything else but send us straight for IVF. Our next appointment is in Feb, by which time we should have some answers. I feel really good to know we have a plan, and thankfully hubby seemed ok with both the SA and IVF! He had in the past muttered that he didn't think he could do IVF for ethical reasons (!!!) which I have got very upset about in the past so clearly that's had an effect!

So we get to carry on as we are for now (I'll still be symptom spotting despite the low chances) and want to see lots of you get those BFPs soon xxxx


----------



## nats77

thanks giraffes, i thought it would all blow over but not so sure now, tried talking it thru this morning and we ended up screaming at each other, so i guess it's just watch this space!!! def out this month though, o nearly over and def no bd going on lol xxx

hope all works out for you giraffes xx


----------



## giraffes

Sorry to hear things are still pants this morning Nats. Do you have anyone who could have your 3 little uns for a day or a weekend so you could go somewhere nice just the two of you? A date somewhere? Before we got married we had to go to marriage preparation classes at our church (I thought it was going to be awful but it was actually quite fun!). One of the things that they said which really stuck in my head was that if you are a couple who never argues then when you do, it's the end of the world. Whereas some couples argue all the time and it doesn't affect them. They weren't trying to say which was right but jsut to be aware. We never argue either so on the very rare occasions it's so horrible and I hate it, so it does help me to think back to this.

Good luck xxxx


----------



## nats77

aww giraffes ur so sweet, thank you. My mum would have the kids for me, (shes amazing) but we're both out this weekend anyway, seperately! i'm out with the girls and he's out with the guy's from work, i'll just keepout of his way for a while and see if things calm down, Thanks hun, i'll keep u updated lol xx


----------



## linz143

Hey firsttimer, I confirmed it this morning. I am back in the tww. 1 dpo today. Temperature shot up this morning! So much for WTT.


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Hey firsttimer, I confirmed it this morning. I am back in the tww. 1 dpo today. Temperature shot up this morning! So much for WTT.

Thats great!!!!! Looking forward to this long wait with you...Wishing you the best :happydance:


----------



## giraffes

Doodah and Linz - you just didn't want to miss out on all the fun we're having!!!


----------



## linz143

giraffes said:


> Doodah and Linz - you just didn't want to miss out on all the fun we're having!!!

Yeah, really! Although I was playing around with my chart and if I get another high temp tomorrow (which almost assuredly I will) it puts me at 2 dpo today, saying I ov on Sunday (which was only CD11, jeez!). It's hard to tell because usually I get really bad ovulation pain, but I've been on so much advil lately that the pain feels more like twinges than the low throbbing pain for a few hours, so FF may be right. IF that is the case, then I'm due for AF on Christmas.... hmmm that would be a most unwelcome gift!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Linz- I was gonna miss you this month! Fingers crossed that being relaxed and WTT does the trick for you this month!

1stimmer- That would put you at about 10dpo or so on Christmas right? Ooo how exciting wishing oyu a BFP for Christmas!

Girraffe- We are one of those couples that fights all the time and it doesn effect us. We are both really stubborn and we blow up at each other then its done with...people think its crazy how much we fight but Im quite happy that we dont hold our problems in and would rather hash it out...its been working for 8 years now so I doubt we will change it. I will say that we have learned to choose our battles in those 8 years though, lol.

Nats- Sorry you are out this month, hope you and the hubs make up soon, some time apart sounds like a good idea Have fun with the girls!

As for me- Well, Im on cycle day 13. Started my OPKs on Sunday...not due to O until the 18h though so the plan is to try cd 17, cd18, and cd 19....gonna use preseed and softcups this month. The witch is due on New Year's Eve. If you all knew the kind of horrendous year my husband and I have had you would see why a new year BFP would totally change everything for us!


----------



## linz143

Hey wishn- quick question... do you ovulate on the same day every month? CD18? Mine moves around so much that I can never tell. I did get my OPKs in the mail yesterday and just for the heck of it I p'd on one. It looked +, but I think the 2nd line was ever so slightly lighter than the control, so I think I obviously missed the surge since I had already ovulated. How long do they stay positive once you get your first + of the month?


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Yay Linz- I was gonna miss you this month! Fingers crossed that being relaxed and WTT does the trick for you this month!
> 
> 1stimmer- That would put you at about 10dpo or so on Christmas right? Ooo how exciting wishing oyu a BFP for Christmas!
> 
> Girraffe- We are one of those couples that fights all the time and it doesn effect us. We are both really stubborn and we blow up at each other then its done with...people think its crazy how much we fight but Im quite happy that we dont hold our problems in and would rather hash it out...its been working for 8 years now so I doubt we will change it. I will say that we have learned to choose our battles in those 8 years though, lol.
> 
> Nats- Sorry you are out this month, hope you and the hubs make up soon, some time apart sounds like a good idea Have fun with the girls!
> 
> As for me- Well, Im on cycle day 13. Started my OPKs on Sunday...not due to O until the 18h though so the plan is to try cd 17, cd18, and cd 19....gonna use preseed and softcups this month. The witch is due on New Year's Eve. If you all knew the kind of horrendous year my husband and I have had you would see why a new year BFP would totally change everything for us!

Thank You!!! Christmas will be 11dpiui,(as I go tomorrow) so I'm hoping for a BFP Christmas Eve to put in my Loves Stocking..:xmas6:


----------



## giraffes

Firsttimer - you're totally getting that Christmas BFP.

Linz - I think the hormones hang around for quite a bit afterwards (you always have some of it in your system but then there's a big surge for ovulation). That's why I like the digi opk I have to say, it stops me from over-analysing the lines!! In my blood tests that I have to get on day 21 of this cycle one of the many hormones they're looking for is LH, which is the one detected by the kit, so there must still be some hanging around at least a week after O. Does that make sense?

Have you read this? https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html

Gxxx


----------



## linz143

giraffes said:


> Linz - I think the hormones hang around for quite a bit afterwards (you always have some of it in your system but then there's a big surge for ovulation). That's why I like the digi opk I have to say, it stops me from over-analysing the lines!! In my blood tests that I have to get on day 21 of this cycle one of the many hormones they're looking for is LH, which is the one detected by the kit, so there must still be some hanging around at least a week after O. Does that make sense?
> 
> Have you read this? https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html
> 
> Gxxx

Ooooh no I haven't! You know how I love information. I OD on it all the time! BTW, I got my special vitamins in the mail today all the way from GB! So just took my first one.


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> Firsttimer - you're totally getting that Christmas BFP.
> 
> Linz - I think the hormones hang around for quite a bit afterwards (you always have some of it in your system but then there's a big surge for ovulation). That's why I like the digi opk I have to say, it stops me from over-analysing the lines!! In my blood tests that I have to get on day 21 of this cycle one of the many hormones they're looking for is LH, which is the one detected by the kit, so there must still be some hanging around at least a week after O. Does that make sense?
> 
> Have you read this? https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html
> 
> Gxxx

I sure hope so!!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

? what are the best HPT's to take to see when the HCG is gone from my system, or should I just wait and test on christmas eve?


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I am not sure if I do ovulate the same day but I have ovulated the same cycle day (cd18) the past 3 months. So I assume I do...but thats why I still use the OPK to make sure I dont go earlier or later...I also use the clearblue digital (smiley face) which just gives you a smiley if it detects a surge and a clear circle if there is no surge. The instructions tell you that once you get the smiley face you should get to BD as you will be your most firtile within the next 12-48 hours. You dont use FMU so I go around 4pm everyday. 

Ill let you know if I O cd18 again this month...Im kind of expecting not to because my last cycle was 34 days long and they are usually 28 so I dont know if that will throw O day off

I really really recommend the clearblue digital OPK there is no guessing game...its more expensive but sooo worth not having to guess if the line is dark enough or not


----------



## wishnhoping

btw that website is awesome I learned so much info there..def check it out


1sttimer- I would wait for christmas eve (if possible) but I am not sure what the trigger thing does or how it works? will you explain ? sorry if that sounds dumb


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> btw that website is awesome I learned so much info there..def check it out
> 
> 
> 1sttimer- I would wait for christmas eve (if possible) but I am not sure what the trigger thing does or how it works? will you explain ? sorry if that sounds dumb

Not a dumb question at all....The trigger is HCG which will "trigger" ovulation 24 to 36 hrs after taken...I was on clomid cd3-7, then u/s on cd12 to check size and quanity of Follies. I had 2, one on each side.I did the trigger that night(last night) and I also have been using OPK's (started cd10) and 24 hrs after the trigger I got a positive,Which could also be due to the meds... I go in tomorrow for the IUI.....And that's exactly what I was thinking, I only done one test last month (2days before the witch was due) so I think I can hold out on this one as well, so CHRISTMAS EVE it is!!!!


----------



## peachy905

firsttimer30 said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> btw that website is awesome I learned so much info there..def check it out
> 
> 
> 1sttimer- I would wait for christmas eve (if possible) but I am not sure what the trigger thing does or how it works? will you explain ? sorry if that sounds dumb
> 
> Not a dumb question at all....The trigger is HCG which will "trigger" ovulation 24 to 36 hrs after taken...I was on clomid cd3-7, then u/s on cd12 to check size and quanity of Follies. I had 2, one on each side.I did the trigger that night(last night) and I also have been using OPK's (started cd10) and 24 hrs after the trigger I got a positive,Which could also be due to the meds... I go in tomorrow for the IUI.....And that's exactly what I was thinking, I only done one test last month (2days before the witch was due) so I think I can hold out on this one as well, so CHRISTMAS EVE it is!!!!Click to expand...

Wow things sound really promising for you! I hope you get the best xmas gift this year:happydance:


----------



## linz143

Now that I have a packet full of IC's there's no holding me back this month. I'll probably start testing around 10 dpo, which I think will be the 21st.


----------



## giraffes

Firsttimer, I think if you want to obsess you can use a test every day and you should see the 2 lines fade out (as the trigger leaves your system) and then reappear as you get your positive!

Glad you all liked the website :)


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> Firsttimer, I think if you want to obsess you can use a test every day and you should see the 2 lines fade out (as the trigger leaves your system) and then reappear as you get your positive!
> 
> Glad you all liked the website :)

I'm going to try and not obsess and hold out until Christmas Eve, I think seeing a positive and then seeing a BFN would be awful...:cry: This is my second cycle and my RE will only do one more. So I am [-o&lt; that this is the one..


----------



## linz143

Hey Wishn, I was just reading something on the FF website that said they analyzed over 100k pregnancy charts and found that 94% of them had bd'd during at least one of three days in each cycle. That was the day of ovulation, and the two days preceding it. So if you're looking for the best days, that would be it right there. And if an OPK goes + 12-36 hrs before ovulation, that at least gives you enough notice for one or two of those days, but if you want to be covered, definitely bd the day before it's + as well. They said each additional day you bd increases your chance of pregnancy as well.

As for me, I'm now 3 dpo, and since FF is saying that it means the one time we bd'd near ov was two days before. However, even though I am taking a positive attitude towards it this month, I'm still thinking this is not my month. I just don't "feel" it. Which would be ok, cause then I wouldn't have to be super annoyed watching DH drink on our honeymoon while I'm having to abstain. But either way, it's like we've been trying long enough for this that I wouldn't be upset going on our trip with "an extra passenger." ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks for the explanation 1st timer I am not too familiar with the whole HCG thing so that really helped

Linz- thanks for the info as well! I will BD the day before I expect + , day of, and try for the following two days after...ugh hubby will not be pleased as this was about the same schedule we did last time and he was exhausted AHAHAH

He seems to be getting more onboard with the babything. We are bot hready for another one but I was def more into it than he was and now hes sitting there thinking up baby names...so I know hes ready!


----------



## giraffes

Hehe - love that he's choosing baby names :) 

I'm still waiting for my positive opk, so it looks like it might be a long cycle this time so I'm going to be behind you all.


----------



## linz143

giraffes, what's a typical cycle length for you?


----------



## wishnhoping

Sooooo....guess what?! Got my positive OPK today!!! I love seeing that smiley face :)

CD14! Here is the weird thing...if my period had been regular today would have been cd18...hmm whatever not going to analyze..

well we didnt BD yesterday even though DH wanted to I told him to save his "boys" for O day...ops! guess he knew better!! We did BD already today and hopefully a couple more times during the next 48 hrs


----------



## linz143

Good thing you started testing early! Now what are you doing on the computer? Get back in that bedroom! haha jk ;)

It is interesting that men seem to know when it's time even if they're not aware. I never tell DH when it's time, but sometimes he goes for it before I even try to drop subtle hints.


----------



## wishnhoping

hehe oh dont u worry there will be plenty of bd! Didnt have time to get preseed or the softcups so maybe tomorrow afterwork since we will still be bd then...


----------



## firsttimer30

Evening Ladies, Well I went in for my IUI and it went well :thumbup:....So now I'm going to fix supper and relax so we can get to dancing later...LOL!!! TWW here I come.....


----------



## giraffes

Glad the IUI went well, fingers crossed for the next couple of weeks for you! Wishin - enjoy the baby making ;)

Linz - 26 to 42 days for me, it's one of the reasons I like OPKs, as at least then I get a clue when I'm due!


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning all!

So DH really is not in the "mood" to BD...we did once after I got the smile last night and that was it...so needless to say not feeling too optimistic about this month :( i hope he wants to BD when I get home but its not looking good :( so bummed


----------



## wishnhoping

I was feeling sick today (sinus infection prob) so came home early. Hoping that DH will want to BD after my nap, lol

I took another OPK today and got another smiley! so I must have caught it at the beginning of my surge last night! I stopped on my way home and got preseed and the soft cups...fx for me that DH is in a better mood and wants to BD...hes been quite moody lately so i hope he sucks it up!

how is everyone else doing? everyone in the TWW??


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> I was feeling sick today (sinus infection prob) so came home early. Hoping that DH will want to BD after my nap, lol
> 
> I took another OPK today and got another smiley! so I must have caught it at the beginning of my surge last night! I stopped on my way home and got preseed and the soft cups...fx for me that DH is in a better mood and wants to BD...hes been quite moody lately so i hope he sucks it up!
> 
> how is everyone else doing? everyone in the TWW??

I hope things work out for you....Try walking round naked.Lol!!!!! And I also find that stripping during an arguement works to, you completely forget what you were arguing about....:thumbup:


----------



## linz143

Wishn, I hate that! It's like you only have to be in the mood for it 3 times out of the month, then you can be as moody as you want! But it always seems like one of their off days happens to be during ov. 

FF changed it's mind after seeing this morning's temp and says TODAY I am 3 dpo, not yesterday, which lines up with when I felt ov pain so I agree. However, that means we bd'd 3 days before ovulation and FF gave me a low score this month. It's not unheard of or impossible, but the chances are less likely than if we had done it on 1 or 2 days prior.


----------



## linz143

Question for you OPK ladies... So I woke up this morning (been coughing all night and home from work today - can't get over this illness) and I felt a familiar pain in my side. Now, I always get ovulation pain, so I really can tell when it's happening, and my temperature almost always rises the next day (unless it happens late at night and then it's the following day). So this morning I woke up with ovulation pain on my left ovary... but I'm 3 dpo today and when I o'd this month it was on my right ovary. 

Since I'm home and bored I figured I'd do an OPK and it was positive... Now I'm confused. There really is no reason for there to be a thermal shift in my BBT if I hadn't already ovulated (I am sick, but it's a cold, so no temperature) plus now a +OPK at 3 dpo? So confused here. Well either way, hubby is home sick as well and the power went out this morning for a few hours... so what can I say? Of course we found a way to pass the time ;)

Any ideas on the opk though?


----------



## wishnhoping

DH is still being a douche and doesnt want to BD..Im pissed to say the least 

Im so freaking done with putting all this effort in doing research and peeing on sticks and stressing when he doesnt want to cooperate...dont even feel like talking ot him about it just DONE!

PS- 1st timer, Id walk around naked but we have a 3yr old...lol he might think its odd...or wanna walk around naked too

its so hard to find time to BD at will with him around so it does take some kind of planning but today we had several opportunities...**sigh**


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry I've been in hiding for awhile! I had a rough Time dealing with last month not getting a positive. Wanting something so bad! So
I just distanced myself from all the baby talk! But I'M BACK!!! Lol I got my positive OPK this morning!! Yay!! We've BD every other day since Sunday so hopefully we have some swimmers waiting for that eggo! Hope everyone is getting along great! So glad we are in this tww together again! 

Well I just wanted to pop in but now I have some important things to do :) wink wink!

Xoxo


----------



## Haleytivet

P.S. are we starting another thread for the tww? Or staying here? Don't want to miss out :)


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> DH is still being a douche and doesnt want to BD..Im pissed to say the least
> 
> Im so freaking done with putting all this effort in doing research and peeing on sticks and stressing when he doesnt want to cooperate...dont even feel like talking ot him about it just DONE!

I hate that, wishn :( So sorry to hear DH is wasting time this month. At least you got one session in?



Haleytivet said:


> Sorry I've been in hiding for awhile! I had a rough Time dealing with last month not getting a positive. Wanting something so bad! So
> I just distanced myself from all the baby talk! But I'M BACK!!! Lol I got my positive OPK this morning!! Yay!! We've BD every other day since Sunday so hopefully we have some swimmers waiting for that eggo! Hope everyone is getting along great! So glad we are in this tww together again!
> 
> Well I just wanted to pop in but now I have some important things to do :) wink wink!
> 
> Xoxo

Yay Haley, you're back! Been wondering what you've been getting up to!



Haleytivet said:


> P.S. are we starting another thread for the tww? Or staying here? Don't want to miss out :)

This is a good question, I was wondering myself. I think it would be fun. We might make some new friends, too! Is anyone besides me officially in the tww? Firsttimer was close last I heard, not sure if anyone else is past ov tho.


----------



## wishnhoping

I think Ill 1dpo tomorrow so I guess I am in...we BD cd14 that its...

MAD


----------



## linz143

Well Wishin, if you bd yesterday and today is O day, you still had a pretty darn good timing. It's too bad he was being a grump today, but remember that it only takes once! Fx'd for you this cycle. Hang in there, hun.


----------



## nats77

hey ladies, i'm back been away for a few days for those who didn't notice lol, oh and i are back on track again but unfortunately not in time for o i think? not that i know when it happens because i dont use opk's and i dont temp so who knows i suppose?? will bd tonight and just hope i'm late in o, if not then on to next month xx


----------



## giraffes

Hayley - welcome back! Sorry to hear you had a rough time, I had a meltdown last week so this is definitely the place for support.

Nats - glad to hear you're back on track with hubby. How was your night out?

Linz - you could be ovulating twice? Or the first one didn't really happen so your body is trying again?


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz, I know it only takes once (or so they say haha) but Im not feeling very optimistic this month, thanks for trying to cheer me up though!

Nats Welcome back

I suppose I am 1dpo. Not very hopeful for this cycle so I dont even feel like testing this month.

I laid in bed and thought about this whole thing and if this month is a bust Im moving on to NTNP...DH is obviously not in the same mindset as me and I am tired of putting so much time and effort into it when he wont even cooperate. I'll switch my focus to weight loss. Ill really miss you girls though..thanks for always being here for me when I go nuts and need somewhere to vent <3 you all!


----------



## wishnhoping

are we starting another thread? not sure if anyone did yet?


----------



## wishnhoping

DH got sick of me pouting and put out..lol

I used preseed and then soft cups with preseed in it. Hopefully I can get one more session in today...pretty sure Im at the end of my 48hrs or so..I think Ill be 1dpo tomorrow because I feel O pains today so I assume today is O day


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi Ladies. I started this thread for our tww! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/828132-we-have-our-anti-witch-spray-ready-do-you.html

Good luck to all your lovely ladies and I'll see you over there!!! :)


----------



## linz143

Haha, yay wishn! I'm headed over to our tww thread to post now. Thanks for making it, Haley!


----------



## linz143

Resurrecting our non-tww thread since I am now out and one or two others are as well. Figured I could at least bump this thread in the most unfortunate event that AF comes for some of the other ladies as well. I know they say misery loves company, but I really would rather see all my ttc buddies go on to first-tri instead! But if you don't this month (which it's not sounding like it's very lucky month so far :( ) then come join me back here for a shot at January.

I didn't have a good feeling about December. I just knew it wasn't my month. However... I am having a very good feeling about January. Don't know why. Just am. :)


----------



## nats77

Thats weird linz i feel the same! kinda knew dec wasn't my month but feel really good about january! think it could be my month!! hope it is for you to xxx


----------



## giraffes

Sorry to hear you haven't all got BFPs, but great to see you back over here. I'm having a crazzy cycle and I think I'm having ovulation spotting now which means I should O at somepoint soon. Clearly going for a stupid cycle this month.

Linz - you have a honeymoon to get jiggy on ;)

Hope you had a fantastic Christmas

xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Hi Nats and giraffes! 

Yes, I should have planned my honeymoon date better, I'll actually be expecting AF on the day we fly home. Which now that I think about it, that means the 5 most stressful days of the tww (literally the 5 days you could possibly get a BFP but probably won't) will be during my vacation. So it may be nice to not stress and constantly think about it because I'll have so much other stuff that's going on. 

Now the REAL question is whether or not I bring any test strips with me, or just wait for the witch to show! I'm trying to convince my body to ovulate on 1/9/12 so that there's no way I could get AF any earlier than the day we come home. How awful would it to be to have AF show up while I'm snorkeling or something! So we'll see if my PMA can control this month's eggy.

I also may have threatened DH that if he didn't get me preg this month that AF will ruin our vaca.... lol...


----------



## wishnhoping

lol you are still giving your body a pep talk Linz? I hope it listens! Id leave the strips at home and jsut really enjoy your honeymoon without the worry of ttc...but obviously keeping O day in mind so you can BD on the beach hehehe

Hi Giraffe hi Nats!!!! 

Giraffe another crazy cycle?! I feel for ya girlie...hers hoping January is your month!

BTW- The witch hasnt stuck me yet but Im due tomorrow and have all the usual symptoms so Im throwing in the white flag and moving on


----------



## linz143

By the way, I'm taking an active approach to this month's TTC. I feel super positive, but I am also going to "help things along" if I can. Here's my plan of attack:

1) Bought a moonstone/rose quartz bracelet off amazon.com.
(I'm fully aware that this is stupid and a wives tale; I don't even believe in stuff like this, but for some reason I just got an itch, and there was one online for only $16).

2) Going to take Mucinex starting at CD 8 until ovulation. Last month when I was sick and taking it for my cold, I had more EWCM than I've ever seen! Too bad it was wasted by not bd'ng!

3) Trying OPKs for the first time, and will be testing once a day starting at CD 8 (I heard you should start 4 days before your earliest ovulation).

4) DH and I have an understanding now (hopefully) that planned BD is not necessarily a bad thing and that just "waiting until you're in the mood" like we have been leaves us off in our timing about half the time.

Anyone else trying anything new this month?


----------



## linz143

Oh and wishin - when I say strips I mean HPTs. Our vacation is the 19th-23rd of Jan, and ov will be 1 1/2 weeks before then. I mean should I take a HPT while on vacation, or just wait for her to show up on the flight home?


----------



## wishnhoping

yea I knew you meant HPTs ...Leave them home and enjoy your vacay!!! Well ok maybe take just one lol....dang it as a POASholic I should not answer this question

Ideally really I wouldnt take any...try to take your mind off tww and enjoy your time with your husband


----------



## linz143

Yeah, you're right.... I should not test on my honeymoon! Ok, here's what I'll do (lol). If I ov on the 9th, then I will be 10 dpo on the day we leave, so I'll take a test before we leave for the airport in the morning. If it's neg I can drink guilt free, and if it turns pos 5 days later, it really won't have affected anything by then. However if it's pos at 10 dpo, at least I will know ahead of time. Will just not drink, but I'll be so ecstatic that it won't really matter.

Are you going to preseed/softcup this month wishn?


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, looks like I'm back. looking forward to chatting with you gals during these trying times...Good luck to all...


----------



## linz143

WB firsttimer. I know none of us want to be here, but at least we have each other!


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> WB firsttimer. I know none of us want to be here, but at least we have each other!

AWWWW :hugs:...I think this has been the hardest month for me, I was 2 days late and for as long as I can remember I have never had a cycle longer than 26 days..I guess the witch decided that she would play games, but I'm going to move forward and hope for the best...A new year with good things to come, hopefully lots of BFP'S from us ALL..


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Yes, I will use preseed with softcups again...At least one or two more cycles to give it a fair shot. It wasnt uncomfortable or hard so might as well

So I had an eventful morning...I posted on the other thread but not sure if you are all still reading there so I hope you dont mind if I repost:

I am so freaking frustrated!!!! I have taken crazy to a whole new level!!!

So this morning I had one tests left (Answer HPT) and I had to pee at 5am so I got up and took the test and immedietly a test line showed up and of course I got excited but I waited the entire time it said that it took for the test to be accurate and end result was that the test line was still there but had no color. I googled the ANSWER HPT tests and apparently they have had issues with false positives exactly the same thing I got..a line shows up but no color. So I went back to sleep got up at around 9 and thought I would tests again, but since I had used my last HPT I (and here comes the crazy!) peed in a cup with smu and on my way to work I stopped at the $ store bought a test. Immeditely the same thing happend the test line showed up but again no color...WTF!! There was a rite aid next to the dollar store so I stopped and got a FRER...BFN!!!!!!!!!!

I cant believe I was crazy enough to drive around to stores with pee in a cup testing in my car!!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I'm loving the PMA, and I don't thingk you should take strips on your honeymoon, have a fab time and hopefully it'll be your month ;) I've heard good things about the moonstone and it can't do any harm!

Wishin - TTC makes us all nuts and driving round with pee in a cup is definitely not the craziest thing I've heard!!

I'm really not sure what is going on with me, I'm still spotting and starting to think it's just a strange build up to AF, in which case I could have a problem as I'm meant to be having bloods taken on Day 2 of this cycle and if it comes over the weekend I won't be able to get them done. Grrr. 

We're on a slight pause between visitors just now, for the first time in a week it's just us for a couple of hours before the next lot arrive. Its been great fun but completely silent BD is really not my thing!!!! :blush:

xxxx


----------



## linz143

LOL, poor giraffes! Yikes, how did you end up having so many people trekking through your home for so long? I'm done after 3 days of visitors, usually! Luckily, we live the farthest north, so no one wants to drive all the way up here (ha!).

How long have you been spotting? This month I had none, it was just like an on/off switch, but normally I get spotting for up to 2 days before AF shows. I take it that isn't normal for you?


----------



## wishnhoping

Really slow at work today...sinceit appears I may be hanging out with y'all for awhile allow me to introduce myself

My name is Cris, Im 28, DH is 34 - We have been together 7.5 yrs and have a beautiful 3yr old baby (who is now a big boy:cry::cry: ) and I have a super sweet and intelligent step son who is now 10. Although DH and I have been together 7+ years we only recently got married this past September. We are trying for #2 and we had been hoping to have a summer/spring baby as our two kids are end of year babies. That means as soon as Halloween hits we are busy planning birthday parties, and trying to get through the holidays. DH and my son are both Nov birthdays, and step son is a December bday...between that thanksgiving and christmas I am one exhausted mommy! and broke! Also we would have liked to plan outside parties for the next one's bday. I think thats the reason I have been so osessed the last cycles..this cycle is officially our last shot at "summer" baby for quite some time. Early September is quite warm on the east coast.

Hmmm so nothing really much more to share. Hope to get to know most of you better too as we all wait to ovulate!

Hugs,

Cris


----------



## linz143

I'll jump on this bandwagon, too! SUPER slow at work today as most of the company is off and my job (accountant) is slow until it's time to close the books next week.

I'm 30, DH is 27 and we're ttc #1 since we got married in May. Currently, we're the only couple in my family (including cousins and siblings) and in his family (same inclusions) that are childless. So of course we hear it from everyone on when we are going to have kids. Then, his sister who has been with her boyfriend for about 6 months and already has a DD called DH the other night to tell him she is pregnant again. I'm not one to judge whether or not someone is married or dating, or single, or whatever. I realize that families come in all shapes/sizes/colors/flavors. What matters is whether or not you're a good parent, and she is. 

What irks me is I guess that my whole life I have waited for the right moment to have kids. I wanted to be financially stable, and I am.... Just bought a house in February this year. I wanted to be married first so I am. I wanted to go out and party a lot when I was younger so I did. Now I'm finally to that point where I am financially, emotionally, and responsibly ready and I'm on my 10th cycle off BCP. And nothing. No BFP ever. I ovulate every month, am pretty darn regular, and have a 13-15 day LP. Everything is as it should be, except I can't seem to get pregnant.

But despite all that depressing stuff I feel good about this month. And I'll continue to have to feel good about every month after that. Because I KNOW it has to happen sometime. I can't believe that I wouldn't be able to have children. That thought process doesn't even exist in my brain. So I'll just keep trying until it does. Hopefully you lovely ladies can join me along the way.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I really think the OPKs will help you. Everyone I know (except me of course, lol) has gotten pregnant their first month using it....seriously...every single one of them!!! Here's hoping you are my new friend that has the same such luck!


----------



## linz143

Speaking of OPKs, I took one on my lunch today at home (I live 3 minutes away from work). And I know you're going to say it's too early, which was my point. I wanted a super negative one to compare to going forward... you know, like a "control" experiment? Uhhh.... I don't think these things EVER get super negative for me. This one looks like it's just a shade short of positive on day 3!!! GRRRR!! I thought the line was supposed to get super light before the LH surge! Anyway, see attached pic and let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20111229_130133.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> Linz- I really think the OPKs will help you. Everyone I know (except me of course, lol) has gotten pregnant their first month using it....seriously...every single one of them!!! Here's hoping you are my new friend that has the same such luck!

Welp, you can add one person that uses them and doesn't get preggo... lol I have been using them the last 2 cycles and notta!

I am back to joining ya'll here on this thread! I got a negative on the blood test and then about an hour later AF showed her ugly face. So now to start again for January...


----------



## linz143

Ok, well now I am freaking out because I saw online that if you have dark OPKs all the time it can be indicative of PCOS. :( However, it looks like the problem with PCOS is not ovulating, which I most definitely am each month. Anyway, I freaked out and emailed my OBGYN to ask her if having elevated LH levels while clearly still ovulating is something I should be concerned with. I'm sure it will come off as being totally obsessive, but I would really like to know if this is something that I should be concerned about. There were a few other symptoms of PCOS that applied to me as well (insulin sensitivity - I'm hypoglycemic) and bad acne (it's worse now that when I was a teen!).

Plus it said that it's passed down by your mom or dad, and a good indicator of whether or not your father is a carrier is if he went bald very young (my dad lost most his hair in 9th grade). Also, I'm like a little clone of my dad (without the mustache). My mom frequently refers to the fact that she was just "the vessel" for his female clone. So if he is a genetic carrier, I would most certainly have gotten it from him. AUUUGHHH! Now my hypochondriac mind is running away with me! I hope my doctor answers soon. :(


----------



## linz143

Wow, well that was fast... She already responded and asked what brand I was using and if I was using FMU (to which I replied I was not, more like ALU - After Lunch Urine). But she recommended I try a different brand.


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Wow, well that was fast... She already responded and asked what brand I was using and if I was using FMU (to which I replied I was not, more like ALU - After Lunch Urine). But she recommended I try a different brand.

Their a little more pricey, but get the clear blue brand with the smiley faces. Don't buy them at a walgreens, or cvs though because they are double the price of walmart. I think for a box of 20 it was like 37 bucks. I've been on the same box for awhile now..


----------



## linz143

Yeah I just looked them up online and I can't believe they're actually $6 cheaper for a 20 ct at Walmart than Costco. Wow... Alright, I'll pick some of the digi's up on my way home. If I get a frikkin smiley face on CD 3 though, I'm going to have some choice words for these OPKs!!


----------



## Haleytivet

ok I just got a call from my OB. I have an appointment in the morning to have an ultrasound so I can start taking the meds!! Finally getting somewhere!! lol


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Yeah I just looked them up online and I can't believe they're actually $6 cheaper for a 20 ct at Walmart than Costco. Wow... Alright, I'll pick some of the digi's up on my way home. If I get a frikkin smiley face on CD 3 though, I'm going to have some choice words for these OPKs!!

haha! Yeah that would be quite early!!! Wondering why you are taking them that early??


----------



## linz143

Because I wanted to experience a negative result since last month I couldn't get one. I wanted something to compare it to so I knew what a real positive looked like.


----------



## linz143

And congrats on the appointment tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- The OPK is negative, but def get a clearblue digital...the smiley makes it so much simpler. I bought one that had like 20 test strips in it and it lasted me 2.5 cycles. Plus getting that smiley face is almost...ALMOST as exciting as a bfp...but not quite ;)

Hayley- I am so sorry the witch got you :( But yay for the u/s tomorrow and new meds!!! let us know how it goes


----------



## wishnhoping

BFN ....I am 14dpo

Most of my symptoms are gone only have slightly sore and swollen bb and not really cramps but like tightening and soreness kind of cramp? So I guess Ill be waiting for the witch a lil llonger this month too. I am on cd30 today and this is my longest lp phase in 6 months so I am hoping that at least this means I will have longer lp from now on which will help with ttc


----------



## giraffes

Hayley - sorry the witch got you, good luck with the US tomorrow.

Linz - definitely switch to the digi ones - I got mine from amazon for quite cheap :)

I think the spotting is getting worse, but I'm still surprised that it isn't full flow yet. I normally come on like a dam bursting so this is all very odd, but I had the same last month so maybe it's just more added wierdness. According to Dr Google the bloods can be done days 2 -4 so I guess if I start properly over the weekend it should be fine. I'm hoping if I've had no ovulation then my pms shouldn't be as bad!!

As for guests, we take in quite a few waifs and strays at Christmas who don't have any family, coupled with Hubby's parents being divorced means we have a long list of people to house! We've just said goodbye to guests 19, 20 and 21 though so only have 1 left!! I think I may have to sleep for a week :)

xxxx


----------



## linz143

omg giraffes, wow!

Well the last 18 hours have been a bit of a whirl wind here... Hubby and I got into an argument last night and Thursdays are already the night he goes out with his friends to the bar. I got a call from the police at 1 am asking me to please come pick him up, he'd been arrested for a DUI... *sigh* It's the one thing I've always told him to call me if he's too drunk to drive, I don't care what time it is or if I'm asleep or whatever.

Once we got home we used it as a time to go over all the problems we'd dealt with this year (there have been a few). He was very sad and I think scared I was going to throw him out. But instead I told him I wan't going to give him a hard time since he's going to lose his license for up to 6 months now and he'll be on probation for up to 3 years, so I don't need to punish him. It actually ended up being quite a good talk and all of his feelings about ttc came out (maybe since he was drunk? - he was barely over the legal limit) and I told him that if he wants kids so bad that when I tell him it's bd day he just needs to do what I say and not make an excuse. He also agreed to let me go to the vitamin store and buy some libido enhancing vitamins (do those things even work?) to help him be in the mood more often.

So yes, super pist at him over the DUI, but this may be the best thing that's ever happened to him since it was a real wake up call. His dad verbally berated him over the phone for a half an hour and when he got off the phone he was teared up. I know it's terrible that he got one and we'll pay through the nose for it, but it may have been what he needed to learn his lesson.... and it could have been a lot worse had he killed himself or someone else.

Anyway, sorry so long, just needed to get that off my chest. Looks like we will not be going out for New Years, and ladies, if you do drink, please be safe about it. Take it from me.


----------



## peachy905

Linz, sorry about situation with dh but glad that you guys had that heart to heart talk. Hopefully it is just onwards and upwards from here and that you will get a BFP soon!

Giraffs, hope AF passes soon for you and that you will be on your way to counting down days to the big O and bding for next cycle.

As for me, I am 6 dpo and going stir crazy. I am not suppose to test until Jan. 8th but dying to do it now. Every little thing makes me wonder if I am pg... but it is probably just all in my head. Keeping my fingers crossed. This is the first time we tried SMEP!


----------



## leia37

Linz - glad your dh got home safe and sound, and that you had a good heart to heart. cant remember when you're going but have a fantastic honeymoon. come home with a bfp :)

Peachy - hang in there. fx'd.

Happy New Year to you all. Here's to us all getting bfp's next month, lots of :dust:


----------



## peachy905

Happy new year ladies!! Hoping we all get our bfp soon!!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - so sorry to hear about your OH, at least you are able to see the positive side of things and hope this marks a positive turn in your relationship.

Happy New year to everyone, may 2012 bring us all the BFPs we dream of :)

G xxxx


----------



## linz143

Thanks giraffes and all for your well wishing on dh's and my situation. Its actually been really great since we had our talk that night. DH has been so loving and caring since I had to go pick him up from the back of a police car. I think he may finally have realized it's time to grow up and focus more on us than going out and having "fun". Here's to hoping that 2012 is a much better year for all of us than 2011 has been!

Also, has anyone gotten their OH to take supplements? Was thinking of driving to the Vitamin Store today to find something for him. Any recommendations?


----------



## linz143

Hey ladies! Just wanted to let you know I got my $5 reading back! Ruby said she predicted a girl with a BFP/conception in March 2012 or a birth in March 2013! Of course it's just for fun, but that would be a nice birthday present for me!


----------



## leia37

linz - good luck, hope Ruby is right or you surprise her and get bfp before march :)


----------



## linz143

Thanks, Leia! I hope so too, as my mother, nephew, and grandmother are all December birthdays and I would like to spread it out a little!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - glad to hear things are a bit better. I don't know if they do them in the states, but over here there are wellman vitamins and also conception vitamins for him and her. Might be worth a shot? I haven't got OH on any as I'm sure the problem is me (although his SA is next week so I may be proven wrong). It'll help him to feel part of the process and can only do good things :)

I'm having a grotty day, have felt so sick all day and if we weren't TTC I wouldn't think anything of it. But I've had such a strange period (no pain - the first time ever in my life, and so light - I still think it hasn't properly started a week after I started spotting) that I've convinced myself this is another sign something is even more wrong. What a nutter!! I should just enjoy the variety of feeling sick instead of being crippled with cramps!


----------



## gemmy

Hi girls hope you are all well? I'm now in my 2ww - I ovulated yesterday and expect AF two weeks today! I'm a bit confused right now as just went for a wee and wiped red blood. Really stinging down there too since this morning esp. when I urinate. I had thought maybe I have a urine infection like cystitus - all this bding the past few days. But red blood?? I have never bled mid-cycle and understand implantation bleeding (which never had with my son) was much later???


----------



## gemmy

Been googling which is dangerous as all sorts of things worry you but I'm just thinking it's a urinary tract infection now because of the frequent intercourse and not getting up afterwards to wee coz I wanted to keep it in!! Well no more bding now! Just gonna drink loads of water and see how I get on today, if not go to the doctor's tomo. Still blood and a small clot? not worrying though :\ well maybe a little.


----------



## giraffes

Gemmy - try not to worry, but I agree if it's still there tomorrow you should see a doc. Until then you could drink lots of cranberry juice and see if that helps?

Dr google is a dangerous thing - I've convinced myself there's a chance I could be pregnant (which is completely ridiculous!) because of the light bleeding. I have never had a light or painfree period in my life so I'm wondering if I could be pregnant and this is breakthrough bleeding. What a nutcase!!


----------



## linz143

As a person who gets frequent UTI's I can attest to the fact that you should drink as much water as you can possibly stomach and on top of it, cranberry juice. However, not the nice tasting cranberry juice cocktails (which is a mix of sugar and cran juice and other juices). The only cranberry juice that is supposed to help is the 100% cranberry juice, which is kind of hard to find and HORRIBLE tasting. I was told by my doctor that anything else is too diluted to really help with a UTI.

Also, gemmy, I have never had bleeding from a UTI, but I have had it from too much bd and from ov alone. So if bleeding is the only symptom, it may just be from your cervix being irritated from all your bd'ing.

As for me, I'm WTO (waiting to ovulate). I ordered some supplements for DH online with overnight delivery, but GNC hasn't shipped them yet, so I'm freaking out that they won't get here in time! One is a vitamin fertility blend that is supposed to help with the swimmers (DH smokes so I can almost guarantee his count is affected by that). The other one I got is supposed to make you want to bd all the time... it even warned against taking it every day. DH seems excited about that... lol. It's not that he doesn't enjoy bd'ing, but with his low libido, he can't get into it every day when we really need him to, so he's looking forward to the supplements arriving. I'm CD 8 this morning, started my mucinex today, and been on my baby aspirin and pregnacare every day this month. I'm being good and actually remembering to take my vitamins!


----------



## gemmy

giraffes said:


> Gemmy - try not to worry, but I agree if it's still there tomorrow you should see a doc. Until then you could drink lots of cranberry juice and see if that helps?
> 
> Dr google is a dangerous thing - I've convinced myself there's a chance I could be pregnant (which is completely ridiculous!) because of the light bleeding. I have never had a light or painfree period in my life so I'm wondering if I could be pregnant and this is breakthrough bleeding. What a nutcase!!

Thanks giraffes, I did see the doc this afternoon and got some anti-biotics that are ok to take even if I were pregnant. Symptoms had got worse.

Ah you are so not alone. I'm always hanging onto hope foolishly. When AF came two cycles ago I kept thinking it's different...and still I kept testing throughout af!! I knew deep down but kept googling things and finding women who had a period for the first 3 months...or I would google to find women that tested negative although they were pregnant...always looking for hope... 

We will all get there in the end!!


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> As a person who gets frequent UTI's I can attest to the fact that you should drink as much water as you can possibly stomach and on top of it, cranberry juice. However, not the nice tasting cranberry juice cocktails (which is a mix of sugar and cran juice and other juices). The only cranberry juice that is supposed to help is the 100% cranberry juice, which is kind of hard to find and HORRIBLE tasting. I was told by my doctor that anything else is too diluted to really help with a UTI.
> 
> Also, gemmy, I have never had bleeding from a UTI, but I have had it from too much bd and from ov alone. So if bleeding is the only symptom, it may just be from your cervix being irritated from all your bd'ing.
> 
> As for me, I'm WTO (waiting to ovulate). I ordered some supplements for DH online with overnight delivery, but GNC hasn't shipped them yet, so I'm freaking out that they won't get here in time! One is a vitamin fertility blend that is supposed to help with the swimmers (DH smokes so I can almost guarantee his count is affected by that). The other one I got is supposed to make you want to bd all the time... it even warned against taking it every day. DH seems excited about that... lol. It's not that he doesn't enjoy bd'ing, but with his low libido, he can't get into it every day when we really need him to, so he's looking forward to the supplements arriving. I'm CD 8 this morning, started my mucinex today, and been on my baby aspirin and pregnacare every day this month. I'm being good and actually remembering to take my vitamins!

Thanks lynz - I didn't know that about the cranberry juice - always thought I was being healthy drinking it but it definately had suger in it!! Plus I like it with orange! I have been drinking lots of water though!

Yes I think all the extra bd did it as I ovulated yesterday and didn't want to miss it!! I saw the doc as it is really stinging badly after a wee and then bleeding since this morning. She said yes that will be a urine infection and gave me antibiotics. When I said me and hubby were ttc she said ahh sex does cause it unfortunately get some lubrication! I did do a sample though in case it doesn't clear (and talking of stupidly getting hopes up I start imagining oh imagine if they say I'm pregnant! - that's silly I'm only 1dpo!)

Good luck with all those supplements - you two will be rattling!


----------



## gemmy

oh and the doc told me to wee before and after sex - didn't want to say that I don't go for a wee after as I want to hold the sperm inside!


----------



## leia37

gemmy - to add to what Linz said, I have had blood from UTI and a tiny clot but there was no doubt that it was because of UTI as the pain weeing was unbearable!!! I hope you get it sorted. I have gone and got antibiotics from doc and has cleared up in 2 days. I have also just sat it out and drank loads of water which took up to 5 days to clear. But you should probably go to docs if UTI and blood involved just to make sure its not progressing to something else. After these experiences I no longer wait after bding before weeing (within 10 mins.) All the useful sperm has already gone on its journey, getting up wont effect your chances of getting pregnant.

I am too WTO, feels like a long wait this month. Have brought some opks online, hoping they get here on time. Thought it would be interesting to find out when i was Oing. My husband works away all week and only comes home weekends so this way i know whether i have a tww or whether we will have completely missed the window. I am going to be gutted if ovulate mid week, have been assuming i ovulate on or around day 14 - which is midweek. here's hoping i have been wrong and ovulate at completely different time!!!


----------



## leia37

lol, gemmy you answered while i was answering :)


----------



## leia37

lol, gemmy you answered while i was answering - glad you got it sorted :)


----------



## linz143

Gemmy, I actually have a friend who had decidual bleed during what her normal AF time would be, so she mistook it for just that. It wasn't until she was about 6 weeks along and she screamed at DH for chewing too loudly that she suddenly realized that she may be preg, so it can happen! However, she has light AF to begin with that only lasts 1-2 days, so when AF was only 1 day long and light she just figured it was a strange month. I, on the other hand could never mistake a 1 day AF for the real thing. It's usually 2-3 days of heavy/med for me and then a few more of light/spotting. As I always say to my friend as we watch the show "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant"..... I don't know how they mistake a light bleed for AF, for me personally, ain't NOTHIN' surviving in there after my AF is done... 

But personally, this is why I don't think I'll ever give up temping while TTC. When my temp goes down and then stays down through my AF, I don't even have to take a test to "make sure." If I truly was pregnant, the temp may go up and down, but it will never go below the coverline for more than a day.


----------



## gemmy

leia37 said:


> gemmy - to add to what Linz said, I have had blood from UTI and a tiny clot but there was no doubt that it was because of UTI as the pain weeing was unbearable!!! I hope you get it sorted. I have gone and got antibiotics from doc and has cleared up in 2 days. I have also just sat it out and drank loads of water which took up to 5 days to clear. But you should probably go to docs if UTI and blood involved just to make sure its not progressing to something else. After these experiences I no longer wait after bding before weeing (within 10 mins.) All the useful sperm has already gone on its journey, getting up wont effect your chances of getting pregnant.
> 
> I am too WTO, feels like a long wait this month. Have brought some opks online, hoping they get here on time. Thought it would be interesting to find out when i was Oing. My husband works away all week and only comes home weekends so this way i know whether i have a tww or whether we will have completely missed the window. I am going to be gutted if ovulate mid week, have been assuming i ovulate on or around day 14 - which is midweek. here's hoping i have been wrong and ovulate at completely different time!!!

LOL at me posting at same time! hanks for your reply :) Well it is good to know that I am not alone with this bleeding with UTI. I did see the doc later in day as lke you had a small clot and the stinging just as I finished the wee was unbearable (well slight exageration there but enough to make me want to go to docs). I had been drinking loads of water though. At docs she gave me anti biotics and I did leave a urine sample. When I did the sample I didn't sting and wiped clean typical - maybe the water flushing through. But since then had another stingy one and slight blood. How odd i it bleeding when it's not af, that's what I find weird. I guess this morning half of me thought - short cycle it's af!! other half thought - implantation that's too soon!! So glad it's just a common UTI! Think I will now do the same and go for a wee after, at least before sleep anyway! Must admit I was waking in the morning dying to go!

Good luck with the OPK, really hope you do ovulate around the weekend. That must be tough having that small window of time. I had my positive OPK last sunday day 13 but then felt like did o on Monday day 14. Fingers crossed for you, it changes all the time x


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Gemmy, I actually have a friend who had decidual bleed during what her normal AF time would be, so she mistook it for just that. It wasn't until she was about 6 weeks along and she screamed at DH for chewing too loudly that she suddenly realized that she may be preg, so it can happen! However, she has light AF to begin with that only lasts 1-2 days, so when AF was only 1 day long and light she just figured it was a strange month. I, on the other hand could never mistake a 1 day AF for the real thing. It's usually 2-3 days of heavy/med for me and then a few more of light/spotting. As I always say to my friend as we watch the show "I Didn't Know I was Pregnant"..... I don't know how they mistake a light bleed for AF, for me personally, ain't NOTHIN' surviving in there after my AF is done...
> 
> But personally, this is why I don't think I'll ever give up temping while TTC. When my temp goes down and then stays down through my AF, I don't even have to take a test to "make sure." If I truly was pregnant, the temp may go up and down, but it will never go below the coverline for more than a day.

Ohh that sounds like a good show, that would really get my hopes up!! It is good that there are real cases out there where women do really find out they were pregnant when bleeding etc and just get a surprise further down. Like you though my AF gets a couple of real heavy days!

What is the coverline? Is that where you started from? I've never temped, I would probably get the readings wrong knowing me!!


----------



## linz143

Whoops double post.


----------



## linz143

I totally love that show! However, these women are finding out they are pregnant when they go into labor! Like, they are rushed to the hospital for horrible cramps or wake up in the middle of the night and go into the toliet and deliver a baby and then sit there staring at it wondering where the hell it came from! It's pretty entertaining and these women swear up and down that they had negative hpts and no symptoms and no weight gain.

As for the cover line, basically pre ovulation your temps stay at a low range and then the day after you ovulate, they shoot up and stay up until AF comes. A day or two before the witch shows then start heading south, and then cross the coverline and stay low again until the next cycle's ovulation. Click on the link in my signature "My ovulation chart" and then scroll down to see my prior months. You will see the red line going thru the middle of the chart, that's the cover line. If you are pregnant, your temperature stays up and will never go below the cover line.

That's why every month a day or two before AF shows, I already know I'm out because my temp starts dropping. And as for temping, the only thing you need to do to get it right is take it at the same time every morning (set an alarm) before getting up or drinking water or anything - a true resting temp. Also, use a basal body thermometer, which measures an extra decimal point.


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow you girls were busy today! I cant respond to everyone but..

Linz- Sorry about the DUI situation with DH but Im glad it brought out a good conversation about TTC, are you going to try the clearblue OPK or stick to the line ones? Good luck! Hoping this is your month!

Gemmy- Ouch that sounds like a painful UTI! I hope it clears up soon and that the pain ends up in a blissful BFP!

As for me- DH has had a lot of health problems this past year ending in two surgeries and now a potential 3rd one. Hes had a lot of xrays, MRIs, and CT scans which is worrying me about the radiation affecting his sperm. I know hes got enough on his plate so I am suffering in silence :( I just hope he gets well soon hes been so depressed and in so much pain. he hasnt worked for over a year now due to all the stuff going on

Still waiting for O day but not very optimisitc at all about ttc just due to all the other stuff going on...trying to focus on weight loss right now and hoping that the loss aids with ttc


----------



## linz143

Hey Wishn! Welcome back! Sorry to hear about DH's health problems. :( Is it something that will hopefully resolve in time, or something you two are learning to work around?

I too have been focusing on my weight through the holidays. My plan was to lose a few lbs before my "never sees sunshine hide" has to spend 5 days on the beach but all I managed to do was not gain anything through the holidays, which is something to be proud of in itself. So now I have 2.5 weeks to hopefully lose a few, but I'm focusing mostly on bringing a ton of fruit and veg with me to work so that I don't run out of food and go hunting for left out goodies in the break room. Free food is always my downfall. Plus attending my weekly Weight Watchers meetings means I have to stand on a scale and be accountable each week. Even if I don't lose anything, it helps with not gaining.

As for the OPKs, I've got a box of the Clearblue Digi's and I'm going to start on them tomorrow. It said I should start them today since my shortest cycle is 25 days, but I used one of my cheapies and it was very negative (maybe cause I drank a gallon of water beforehand?). When do you use yours? It said I can use FMU, but then other places I've seen you shouldn't use FMU for an OPK...


----------



## gemmy

wishnhoping said:


> Wow you girls were busy today! I cant respond to everyone but..
> 
> Linz- Sorry about the DUI situation with DH but Im glad it brought out a good conversation about TTC, are you going to try the clearblue OPK or stick to the line ones? Good luck! Hoping this is your month!
> 
> Gemmy- Ouch that sounds like a painful UTI! I hope it clears up soon and that the pain ends up in a blissful BFP!
> 
> As for me- DH has had a lot of health problems this past year ending in two surgeries and now a potential 3rd one. Hes had a lot of xrays, MRIs, and CT scans which is worrying me about the radiation affecting his sperm. I know hes got enough on his plate so I am suffering in silence :( I just hope he gets well soon hes been so depressed and in so much pain. he hasnt worked for over a year now due to all the stuff going on
> 
> Still waiting for O day but not very optimisitc at all about ttc just due to all the other stuff going on...trying to focus on weight loss right now and hoping that the loss aids with ttc

Thanks Wishing, it seems to be clearing, fingers crossed that we all get preggers this month! Hope your dh feels better soon, must be tough on you both. That is good that you are focusing on something else - good luck with the weight loss. Hopefully it is just what you need to help conceive :dust:


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Hey Wishn! Welcome back! Sorry to hear about DH's health problems. :( Is it something that will hopefully resolve in time, or something you two are learning to work around?
> 
> I too have been focusing on my weight through the holidays. My plan was to lose a few lbs before my "never sees sunshine hide" has to spend 5 days on the beach but all I managed to do was not gain anything through the holidays, which is something to be proud of in itself. So now I have 2.5 weeks to hopefully lose a few, but I'm focusing mostly on bringing a ton of fruit and veg with me to work so that I don't run out of food and go hunting for left out goodies in the break room. Free food is always my downfall. Plus attending my weekly Weight Watchers meetings means I have to stand on a scale and be accountable each week. Even if I don't lose anything, it helps with not gaining.
> 
> As for the OPKs, I've got a box of the Clearblue Digi's and I'm going to start on them tomorrow. It said I should start them today since my shortest cycle is 25 days, but I used one of my cheapies and it was very negative (maybe cause I drank a gallon of water beforehand?). When do you use yours? It said I can use FMU, but then other places I've seen you shouldn't use FMU for an OPK...

Hi Linz - I used clearblue digi this month. As my cycle is 28 days at min it said to start day 11 but I knew that I wouldn't have had the surge last friday so I started Sat fmu ( day 12) negative - but actually got the smiley face on Sunday fmu (day 13). I thought I would repeat in the evening on Sun and still had the smile. By Mon fmu it had gone. It's hard to know when to test, can see advantage of two tests a day but expensive. Do like digi though! Good luck, keep us updated :dust:


----------



## linz143

I think I will take the digi at around 2 pm, but make sure I don't guzzle a ton of water before hand. Then if I'm on the fence about missing the surge, I can use those cheapies as a second at like 8 pm. Something I was reading said that your surge usually happens in the morning and then it takes up to 4 hours for you to metabolize it, so that's why they say afternoon may be better. However, if you test every morning, you will probably catch it the next morning, too.

I got some watery cm this morning, which I was not pleased to see. Did not want to ov on CD 12 again this month, was hoping for the 14th, but that stuff usually shows up 4 days before ov, which would put it at CD 12 this month. Fx'd it's just getting ramped up early this month because of the mucinex I'm taking.

Also, got my email from GNC saying DH's "supplement's" are arriving today. When he saw the price (it was like $50) he said, "wow, those are expensive for only 40 pills." I told him that he wasn't going to be taking them all month, just when we needed him to put out more than he was in the mood for, to which he replied, "No way! I'm taking the whoooole bottle at once!!" And then proceeded to make some graphic gestures.... oh dear... what have I done?!


----------



## giraffes

Hope the antibiotics are clearing you up Gemmy.

Linz - when do you leave?

Wishin - sorry to hear OH is having health probs, as the person in our relationship who's had the health problems I always say it's easier to be the sick one and my hubby has it much harder as he's worrying and can't do anything. So big hugs to you.

AFM - I'm driving myself nuts. So I started spotting last monday (Boxing day) and since then have spotted every day for th past 10 days (TMI - no clots and never anything above a panty liner level). My period is normally crazy heavy (soak through a super plus tampon in under 2 hours) so this is really really odd. From yesterday my boobs have started getting sore (they normally do this pre-period not after). And to cap it all off I normally crawl into a hole for 3 days with cramps and this time none. So do you think there's a chance this could be a good sign? I can't bring myself to test because if it is a period then I'm going to feel like such a muppet and waste even more money!!


----------



## linz143

giraffes said:


> AFM - I'm driving myself nuts. So I started spotting last monday (Boxing day) and since then have spotted every day for th past 10 days (TMI - no clots and never anything above a panty liner level). My period is normally crazy heavy (soak through a super plus tampon in under 2 hours) so this is really really odd. From yesterday my boobs have started getting sore (they normally do this pre-period not after). And to cap it all off I normally crawl into a hole for 3 days with cramps and this time none. So do you think there's a chance this could be a good sign? I can't bring myself to test because if it is a period then I'm going to feel like such a muppet and waste even more money!!

Giraffes, are you crazy??? Why have you not tested yet?! Your AF sounds very similar to mine and I would be going crazy with what you're having! Get thee to an HPT now!! And then of course come back and tell us your results. :D And if you are worried about cost, at this point any cheap test will do. You're way overdue, and the real cost of the HPTs is from the ones that say you can test days ahead of time.

Oh and to answer your question, we are leaving for Hawaii on the 19th of this month and returning on the 23rd (leaving two weeks from tomorrow). That's why I'm freaking out about the ov date. I don't want to get AF while on my trip!:growlmad:


----------



## gemmy

giraffes said:


> Hope the antibiotics are clearing you up Gemmy.
> 
> Linz - when do you leave?
> 
> Wishin - sorry to hear OH is having health probs, as the person in our relationship who's had the health problems I always say it's easier to be the sick one and my hubby has it much harder as he's worrying and can't do anything. So big hugs to you.
> 
> AFM - I'm driving myself nuts. So I started spotting last monday (Boxing day) and since then have spotted every day for th past 10 days (TMI - no clots and never anything above a panty liner level). My period is normally crazy heavy (soak through a super plus tampon in under 2 hours) so this is really really odd. From yesterday my boobs have started getting sore (they normally do this pre-period not after). And to cap it all off I normally crawl into a hole for 3 days with cramps and this time none. So do you think there's a chance this could be a good sign? I can't bring myself to test because if it is a period then I'm going to feel like such a muppet and waste even more money!!

Wow - yes :test: :test: :test: NOW!!

Yes anti biotics doing trick, not bled at all today and just slight sting! Bit worried that we didn't BD yesterday at all and I may have still been fertile :(


----------



## gemmy

Linz - good luck with Digi test - sounds like a plan :) And good luck with DH on the supplements - Don't overdo it like me though, lol. Only a couple of weeks till you are off, have a lovely time :)


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello girls, I hope all is doing well. me on the other hand this month clomid has been rough. If I'm not having hotflashes like every 10 mins, I'm crying for no reason and then screaming the next..I go friday for a follicle scan and to discuss other options (IVF) if this month isn't sucessful so I am keeping my fingers crossed that this will be the one for us all..


----------



## linz143

Oh first, good luck! I heard IVF can be very expensive... how long have you guys been ttc?


----------



## Haleytivet

Long time no speak!! Sorry I have been M.I.A. for awhile. Just crazy with the holidays and took a short vacation etc.

I had my Ultrasound last Friday. It went excellent. The doctor said my anatomy was beautiful and very textbook. My ovaries were full of follicles and there weren't any cysts. I started the Clomid on Saturday which was CD3. I'm pretty confused though because I never had a FULL menstrual flow. I've heard that clomid can make you not have a full period. I only had 2 days of the lightest flow. Didn't even have to use a tampon it was so light. Very strange!! I did all sorts of research and it can be normal, but still freaks me out because you technically need to have a period to ovulate. I am currently on CD7. I feel like my breasts are about to burst they hurt so bad and I have the worst cramps like AF is going to come again.. Even though I didn't have a full force period. I go back in on Monday for another Ultrasound to check the ovulatory process. I'll start using my OPK's in the morning. 

Linz, I always due my OPK's with FMU. The clearblue digitals are supposed to be used with FMU. Other brands say better in the afternoon. My doctor also told me to use them with FMU. I have gotten a positive with them for the last 2 months with FMU.. I guess it's preference.

Hope all of you are doing well.


----------



## giraffes

Hehe, thanks Linz and Gemmy - you guys really cracked me up! You've convinced me I'm maybe not crazy so I shall be off to the chemist in the morning (I'll report back asap) :D Keep everythign crossed....

First - big hugs, this must be so hard for you, fingers crossed this will be your month.

Haley - glad your anatomy is perfect! Now you have the perfect spot for baby to hang out in ;)

Linz - Hopefully all the BD this month will mean a honeymoon baby not a honeymoon AF

Night night from a cautiously hopeful G xxx


----------



## nats77

so glad u decided to test giraffes! i can hardly wait till the morning to find out!! good luck hoping u get ur bfp!! xxx


----------



## linz143

Haley, sounds like everything is falling into place for you! I hope this is your month!! Also, good to know about the CB digi. I'll start using them with FMU going forward and use my cheapies after work. Today's was negative, but my boobs are getting sore and I'm getting more watery CM that is starting to resemble EWCM, so I think my body is not going to cooperate with my planned CD 14 ov date. Oh well! Just means it's time to get busy!

Giraffes, I'm crossing everything I can that tomorrow brings a BFP for you! We didn't get any this last month, it's hard to believe! Hoping you break our dry spell going into January. And regarding the honeymoon AF/baby I MAY have told DH that if he didn't knock me up this month, that it would be his fault if I am stuck with AF as an extra passenger on our trip.... (jokingly of course!)

Nats, I'm loving your countdown to testing signature that is down to the hours left to test!! LOL!


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz :haha: it somehow makes it seem less time when i look at it like that,

Got a feeling i'm going to be out this month anyway! :shrug: got my fertile time coming up and oh is poorly so def wont want to babydance :cry: really had a good feeling about this month as well, been really horrible to him as well, am i awful?? it's not like he's ill on pupose is it? so why am i so angry about it?? this ttc is taking over my life me thinks :wacko: only guessing my ovulation time so maybe it'll happen a bit later and i'll still be in for a chance xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls! I feel like I went from stalking BnB to being MIA (not by choice) 

2011 was a rough year overall for me. My husband had shoulder surgery at the end of November in 2010. It was supposed to be a routine surgery he had a damaged shoulder from playing sports and from several car accidents throughout the years. He had 6 months of disability with his company and was supposed to go back to work sometime in the spring. Before he was able to go back to work he started having a tingling sensation in his hands and eventually lost feeling in his entire arm, and legs. After a big ordeal we finally found out he had an injury to his neck that was equivilant to having a broken neck. he under went emergency surgery the same day. Had we waited any longer to find out what was going on he would have been paralyzed. Hes been dealing with the rehab ever since and its been really tough. Since he only had 6 months of disability I have been the sole providor since May and its been taxing and stressful. Now hes having abdominal pain and they think he either has stomach ulcer or needs his gallbladder out...we are going through the process of going to every specialist in town to find out what is going on now. Spent the day in the ER yesterday...Im emotinally and physically exhausted. On top of all that my son has had a lot of health issues since about 6 months and in June they decided that due to severe sleep apnea and multiple ER visits that ended in overnight stays he would need his tonsils and adenoids out and tubes in his ear (all at the age of 2.5) so between all the health issues in my family and me planning a wedding, I almost lost my damn mind. I thought 2012 would be better..but here we go again with hubby. 

I am gratefull they are both still here with me and somewhat better than they were before but I just wish we could catch a break. 

Now that my wedding is over I am in the process of planning my sisters wedding which is in March and planning her bridal shower and bachelorette party. With everything going on its been hard to do it all and today I broke down several times not knowing how Ill get it all done. 

Weight loss has been non existant as I tend to eat my feelings and with all my stress Ive been eating like a crazy lady.

TTC- I havent bought any of my supplies for this month so we might try the SMED? SMEP method where we do it every other day..but trying to get hubby on board for that


sorry to ramble jsut wanted to share with u all whats going on

thanks for listening :)

Linz- I do my OPK at about 4pm and try to hold my urine for about 4hrs or however long I can. I didnt know the digis were supposed to be done in the morning I thought it was supposed to be done in the afternoon

giraffe- TEST TEST TEST!!!!!! Cant wait to see the result in the AM! WE NEED A BFP!!!


----------



## nats77

Awww whishn what a lot for you to be going thru, I hope things get better and ur husband and ur son's health improves, we're here if u want to rant xxx


----------



## giraffes

Morning all,

So having spent half the night awake planning everything from how I would tell hubby to names and when the due date would be, I got a BFN this morning :cry: I'm still spotting and my boobs are still sore so I guess there's still a slim chance but it's not looking good :( I have an ultrasound anyway next week so maybe they'll be able to shed some light. I do wish I wouldn't convince myself like this, the specialist reckoned we'd need IVF but I guess I was hoping we'd be the miracle.

Thank you all for convincing me I wasn't nuts!!

A very disheartened G. xx


----------



## gemmy

Wishing - Wow what a tough time - a really tough time. Yes you certainly need a break. Could you share the responsibility of the wedding/shower/party etc with someone else?? Seems a lot on your shoulders especially with your dh and ds depending on you so much. No wonder you are going to want to comfort eat. We all do it but when life is that tough you really need help before it spirals out of control. Don't be too hard on yourself though and deny yourself of any treats. You desearve them!

Well ramble all you like! Just make sure you tell someone IRL how you are feeling so you get help and support. Hope the every other night works if you can get dh to agree! :dust:


----------



## gemmy

That's a shame giraffe, hold in there. I know it is hard not to plan every moment. Yes hopefully ultrasound will give you some answers, good luck :dust:


----------



## nats77

Aww giraffes Sorry 2 hear u got a bfn. Sending u hugs x x


----------



## leia37

giraffes - :hugs: sorry you got your bfn. hope your ultrasound brings you some answers.

wishin - sounds like you are having a really stressful and heavy time:hugs:. I'm with gemmy, get someone to help you with your sisters wedding, you have enough on your plate. definately going to need help when you get your bfp :) so start delegating now.

Haley - glad your ultrasound was good and showed everything healthy.

Nats - it only takes the once :)


----------



## nats77

true leia, but i got to do it at least once for that to work lol, 

Ok i am learning quite alot since being on the tww forum, when trying for my other children i just babydanced when we felt like it and hoped for the best, this time i am actively trying because i've learnt about different things, but obviously still have a lot to learn so excuse my ignorance on this but i want to ask a question about cm,

when it goes like egg white does that mean ur ovulating? 
i've got a scan later today because doc's think i might have a cyst or maybe bladder stones, will that show if i'm ovulating and is it possible to get a slight bleed when u ovulate? 

sorry for all the questions hope someone can shed some light for me, thanks ladies xx


----------



## giraffes

Hi Nats,

The egg white CM shows you're about to ovulate (you're in the fertile period), it helps to keep the sperm alive and get them where they need to be :)

Yes you can bleed slightly when you ovulate, it's meant to be a good sign of fertility too I think!

The ultrasound should show if you're about to ovulate and they can see all the follicles that are ready too. Good luck with the test, mine's next week!

G xxx


----------



## linz143

Wishn - my goodness you have had a lot on your plate in the last year. Stress can affect ttc and when DH and I were having a rough few months, I'm convinced that there was no way I could have gotten preg with how much I was stressing out. It sounds like you have different kinds of stress affecting you, but all the same I hear it's harder to conceive when you are pushing out those stress hormones that interfere with the good hormones.

Giraffes - I am so sorry honey. I have definitely been there... picking out names, imagining yourself with a big belly, thinking of how to announce it to the family. Then POAS and BFN :*( Hang in there and get it all checked out to see what is going on. Spotting for 10 days in not normal, so I'm glad you've got a scan coming up.

AFM - I dosed DH last night with the vitamins and "vitality" pills and it worked! He was ready to go by the time we got into bed. It's kind of funny though because I guess they are still working. When he went to go to sleep last night he said "oh! I uh... think they're still working," and then this morning as I was giving him a hug goodbye I said, "Honey, I think those pills are still affecting you... You're ah... poking me." So when I told him he only got them every other day until I got a +OPK he sounded disappointed! Well I'm just glad he's being a good sport about it. If I had introduced the idea at the beginning of ttc I could totally see him taking it as an insult to his manhood, but since we've been trying for 8 months now, he's a little more willing to try new things. -OPK this morning.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I'm so glad you can see the funny side of TTC, I was chuckling away at your hubby and his vitality pills - you're going to have an AMAZING honeymoon!!! ;) It is funny how they come round to things. I think hubby has his sperm analysis date int he next week (he wouldn't tell me exactly when) and I'm sure before we started this journey he'd never have agreed, but when we talked about it after our last appointment he did make the point that all he had to do was go in a cup, which was a bit embarrasing. Whereas they were planning on putting all sorts of things in places where they definitely shouldn't be going which is embarassing and painful!

I'm wiishing away the days till my ultrasound now so I can find out what's going on :)


----------



## linz143

I, too, have an appointment next week (again) at the OBGYN. My pap results came back abnormal (again :() so I have to go in for another colposcopy... which if you've never had one, it's basically a cervical biopsy. They go in with these long tongs and take a clipping (it's a tiny sample of tissue) of the abnormal area and then test it to see if it's just abnormal or if it's working it's way toward the "C" word. I believe this is my third (sigh) abnormal pap in a row, so I have to get one every six months and each time the results come back good, just abnormal tissue, nothing to worry about.

But it's from a lingering HPV infection that my body is having trouble clearing. :( I just wish it would go away. It's not like there's any symptoms other than abnormal paps, I'm just so tired of getting that call 3 weeks after my appointment only to hear that I have to come back in so they can snip off a piece of my cervix. Supposedly this kind of stuff doesn't affect ttc, so I'm going to try not to worry about it. Hopefully this will be the last time I have to go in and my next appointment in 6 months will be a normal one.


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you all for listening to my very long ramble and for all your comments of support. I did delegate a lot of the work to some of the other bridesmaids but I just feel kind of dissappointed that I dont think Im making her shower special. My sister was my MOH and she did a spectacular job with everthing planning so many little details to make it special and I just wish I had the time and energy to do the same..its not for lack of wanting...itll be fine though Im sure we will pull out a beautiful party.

Linz- I have had that HPV and colposcopy once. and yes its really annoying. I had to get a pap every 6 months for what seemed like ever. That was pre-baby too so I dont think it does have an effect on ttc. Good luck and hope it clear up soon! What was that GNC pill you got hubby? Might slip that in with DH's daily meds hehe...oh im so evil the poor man is going through enough

giraffes- Im so super sorry about your BFN, I really thought that was it for you. I know what you mean about planning the big announcement and then seeing that BFN in the morning is soul crushing **big hugs** Hang in there and hope the u/s gives you some clarity

Nats- what you up to girl? how are the kiddos? Im still learning about cm and cervix positioning and temps and all that so ask away lots of us have the same question Im sure! There is no such thing as a stupid question right? Happy learning! 

gemmy- hows the UTI? I am prone to them too and have never had it bleed that sounds sooo painful ouchy! hope ur feling better

afm- cd6 I think will prob start using my OPKs on sunday

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## linz143

Good to know I'm not the only woman in the world who's had to go through a colposcopy! I mean I've heard that up to 80% of people over 30 have contracted HPV in their lifetime, but you just don't hear people talk about it. I guess one good thing is I've always made sure I get a pap every year or however often they tell me, so if it does progress to anything besides just atypical, they will see it right away.

So the two pills I bought him was Fertile-Aid for men and VitaliKor. Of course the VitaliKor is the "enhancement" pill. When you go on the website and read the reviews, they are pretty funny. However, out of 75 reviews or so, it still has a 4.5 star rating, so I guess it really does work. For the price, it better! It's kinda expensive at $50 for 40 pills (and you take 2 at a time). However, it's less expensive than going to a FS since we don't BD enough at the right times. Also, like I said, he's not getting the pills all month, just during my fertile window.


----------



## wishnhoping

can I just go to GNC and get them or does it have to be ordered online you think?


----------



## linz143

Oh I'm sure you can just go there. It's their #1 selling male enhancement product (according to the website and number of reviews), so I'm sure they'll stock it. I ordered mine online since the nearest GNC is 10 miles away and I didn't feel like driving there.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi ladies. I don't know if you all believe in prayer, but I've been praying for all of you. We all deserve to have some positivity come our way. I know for myself it's been a rough go and from the looks ya'll have each had your share in rough moments.

I just wanted to let ya'll in on something I read last night so I started today. Pomegranate juice helps build the uterine lining making it more comfy for implantation.

So this morning I started drinking 8oz of Pomegranate Juice and I will drink daily. It's actually really good. Tastes like tart grape juice to me...

What else are ya'll doing this month that may be different from past cycles?

I am drinking the juice
Using Preseed
BD'ing every other day starting cycle day 10 (Doctor says anymore is not conducive as the sperm aren't allowed time fully develop) Plus it's really exhausting :)
OPK's starting this morning
I took clomid on cycle day 3-7
Taking estrogen until I go for my next Ultrasound on Monday.
And Prenatals every night (I use Neevo-DHA)

I guess we'll see how this all goes! FX'd for all of you!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Well if I can get DH to BD at all we will be attempting the following:

bd every other day from cd10 and once we get + OPK every day for 3 days
preseed during fertile period
softcups during fertile period
going to make sure I take my vitamins (prenatal, folic acid etc)


----------



## leia37

Linz - i had a colposcopy at the start of the month that i concieved my son so didnt effect trying to conceive or the pregnancy (which worried me at the time).


----------



## linz143

leia37 said:


> Linz - i had a colposcopy at the start of the month that i concieved my son so didnt effect trying to conceive or the pregnancy (which worried me at the time).

Leia! Thank you for telling me! Good to know! Thankfully I made sure to schedule it when I am 1-3 dpo (hopefully). If I for some reason ovulate very late, I will reschedule it, as they tell you not to BD for a few days after.

Haley - So this month I am trying a bunch of new things. If one of them sticks, I won't know which it's from, but who cares?!

Baby Aspirin every morning - Supposedly it's supposed to help with blood flow to the uterus, increasing lining and helping with implantation.
Pregnacare Vitamins every morning.
Mucinex CD8-Ovulation
BD every other day starting CD 9 until I get a + OPK, then it's every day till I see a temp rise on my chart.
I bought a moonstone bracelet, but it's coming in from the UK and can take up to 3 weeks in shipping, so I probably won't get it till the beginning of my next cycle.
Using my CB Digi OPKs with FMU and my cheapies in the afternoon when I get home from work so I don't miss the surge.
Waiting 15 mins after BD to use the restroom and propping my hips up on a pillow (I know it's old fashioned and silly, but whatever!)


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> leia37 said:
> 
> 
> Linz - i had a colposcopy at the start of the month that i concieved my son so didnt effect trying to conceive or the pregnancy (which worried me at the time).
> 
> Leia! Thank you for telling me! Good to know! Thankfully I made sure to schedule it when I am 1-3 dpo (hopefully). If I for some reason ovulate very late, I will reschedule it, as they tell you not to BD for a few days after.
> 
> Haley - So this month I am trying a bunch of new things. If one of them sticks, I won't know which it's from, but who cares?!
> 
> Baby Aspirin every morning - Supposedly it's supposed to help with blood flow to the uterus, increasing lining and helping with implantation.
> Pregnacare Vitamins every morning.
> Mucinex CD8-Ovulation
> BD every other day starting CD 9 until I get a + OPK, then it's every day till I see a temp rise on my chart.
> I bought a moonstone bracelet, but it's coming in from the UK and can take up to 3 weeks in shipping, so I probably won't get it till the beginning of my next cycle.
> Using my CB Digi OPKs with FMU and my cheapies in the afternoon when I get home from work so I don't miss the surge.
> Waiting 15 mins after BD to use the restroom and propping my hips up on a pillow (I know it's old fashioned and silly, but whatever!)Click to expand...

Linz, I do the propping up on pillows too! LOL EXCEPT I just found out I have a tilted uterus so I should be laying on my stomach!!! haha I wonder if this affect positions also?? hmmm.. Just something else I have to research :) lol


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> Well if I can get DH to BD at all we will be attempting the following:
> 
> bd every other day from cd10 and once we get + OPK every day for 3 days
> preseed during fertile period
> softcups during fertile period
> going to make sure I take my vitamins (prenatal, folic acid etc)

How do softcups work? Where do you buy them from? I've heard of them for the last few cycles from ya'll but never did any research...


----------



## wishnhoping

Softcups are designed for your period. Its like a ring with a little plastic cup on it...sorry Im bad at explaining. You put it in after BD and the idea is to keep the spermies close to the cervix so the journey is shorter/closer I dunno...I read a lot of people had luck with it so thought what the hell. I bought it at Walgreens in the tampon/pad aisle. It was easy to insert and I oculdnt feel it at all. So Il ltry it again this month. Here is a thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/770598-preseed-soft-cups-sucesss-stories.html


----------



## giraffes

Haley - I totally believe in the power of prayer so thank you, you are all on my list too. As a specific example, I was once in high dependency after one of my surgeries in a complete mess with huge pain. I was prayed for in my local church and I was out of HDU and walking around in the evening. Hubby couldn't believe I was the same person he'd left earlier in the day! So I know not everyone believes, but I totally am sold :D

Softcups (I believe) are like disposable mooncups that you put up there to stop the swimmers swimming the wrong way!

Wishin - glad to hear you're delegating. Just because you won't do it the same as your sister did for you doesn't mean it won't be special. And she loves you so she'll kow what you're going through.

Thanks everyone for your support, I'm still spotting so there's definitely something funny going on, hopefully the ultrasound will explain. 

G xx


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I used preseed in the cup and before BD


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies - thanks for the prayers Hayley, I too will keep you all in mine! May January be our month!

Thanks wishing yes it is practically gone already, no blood now. Just a bit gutted as I would have got one more BD in on the tuesday but havn't bd since monday. Really glad you have help with the celebrations, I guess it might keep you busy in a good way as long as you are not stressing!

Good luck to you all as usual, this month I:

BD around day5 to freshen up the sperm lol. 

day11 BD evening
day 12 FMU digi opk negative - NO BD
day 13 FMU digi opk negative - BD evening (really felt ovulation coming!)
day 14 FMU digi opk positive - BD evening - EVENING digi opk positive
day 15 FMU digi opk negative - BD morning - BD evening - EVENING digi opk negative

day 16 wake with stinging urine and blood - so no more BD!

During BD used Preseed and propped up bum under pillow. Stayed lying down as long as possible but should have weed!!! ;)

Never mind, I'm hoping we did it somewhere along the lines!

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## linz143

Gemmy, you sound like you got it covered! lol ;)

When I second guess myself about timing, I always go back to the study done by fertility friend that says 94% of pregnancies occurred from bd that happened on the day of ovulation and the two days preceding it. Also, if you bd on more than one of those days, it increases your chance of conception.

So if you ovulated on day 15, you had a perfect schedule! You go girl! We should all be so lucky! I hope DH has it in him this month, cause that's what I'm aiming for as well!

Also, watery cm seems to have dried up today. Can only hope that means my body is finally giving into my demands to ovulate on CD 14 and no earlier. I usually have 2 full days of EWCM before ovulation and it's a no show so far, even with the mucinex.


----------



## leia37

Linz - sorry to have misinformed you but after i replied i got confused over whether it was the colposcopy i had that month or the follow up Loop treatment. I really dont remember (7 years ago). I'm sure you have asked the questions anyway or will ask but just saying dont take my word for it not affecting anything in the same month. I have just tried researching it online and looks like it has no affect. :)


----------



## giraffes

Nats - how was your ultrasound yesterday? Hope it went ok :flower:


----------



## linz143

leia37 said:


> Linz - sorry to have misinformed you but after i replied i got confused over whether it was the colposcopy i had that month or the follow up Loop treatment. I really dont remember (7 years ago). I'm sure you have asked the questions anyway or will ask but just saying dont take my word for it not affecting anything in the same month. I have just tried researching it online and looks like it has no affect. :)

Either way, I'm sure it will be fine this month since I'm going in for it after ovulation. So hopefully any magic that is going to work this month will be on the other side of the procedure by then. Thank you for looking into it for me! :)

This morning's update: -opk. I'm beginning to wonder when that darn thing will turn positive! I'm definitely not ovulating early this month (I ovulate between cd 12-16) since today is CD 11 and no +. But the lines on the opks are still very light, and from what I've seen of other people's progressions is that the line slowly gets darker each day before they get the blaring + opk. Starting to wonder if this month will be a CD 16 kind of month (which has only happened once since going off BCP).


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning...I forget waht cd I am in...7 I think? With everything going on I havent been too focused on ttc. Which I suppose is a blessing right? Going to start using my OPK this weekend (Sunday most likely) and until then wont have much news

Whats everyone else up to?


----------



## wishnhoping

I feel like such a biotch when I hear about other people getting their BFPs...I feel like I am a bad person. I cant help it that my heart sinks a little when I hear about someone else getting their BFP...I am genuinely happy for them...just wish it was me though :(


----------



## linz143

Oh Wishn, I SO know what you mean! It's weird because if any of the ladies on this forum were to announce their BFP, I'd genuinely be happy, because I know what they've been through. On the other hand, when I hear about someone in my family or work or whatever announce it and then say something like "gosh we weren't even trying!" it makes me want to cry.

Right now, my cousin's wife is pregnant and my sister in law is pregnant. Every week I go to Weight Watchers and my meeting leader is pregnant. All I want to do is stare at her bump for a half an hour (I'm not trying to be creepy, she just has a really cute bump). Then I made the mistake of going into the LTTTC (long term ttc) forums and after reading a few threads I started to imagine myself being one of those women posting about how they've been trying for 3 years with no medical problems but no success. I had to stop myself because I want to stay positive!

I think the worst part is seeing people get BFPs that weren't even trying and don't even want to be a mom right now. Life is never fair, but does it have to flaunt stuff like that in your face?

Hang in there. Some days are better than others, and the day you get a BFP will be the best. The other side of the coin is when I went into first tri forum and two separate ladies posted about mc'ing at 8 weeks. I'd almost rather wait for a BFP that will stick than have to go through a mc. Believe that this is why we haven't gotten a BFP yet, that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Haleytivet

I know what you mean! A friend of mine just posted on facebook that she was pregnant and all I could do was think of how jealous I am. I mean I am happy for her but I just feel like why not us?

So I have some pretty messy news.

After taking a round of clomid I have started my period. AGAIN. The doctor seems to think that my light bleeding wasn't really my period. He had me stop all the medications that I am on and to have this period and then start over with the clomid and estrogen next cycle. He said it was ok to still ttc this month but that continuing the estrogen at this point would be useless so just to save them.

As much as I want a child I just want to be normal again. I haven't had a normal period since starting all of these medications. Before the doctor called me back I talked to my BFF and was like I'm about to just stop all these medications and let my body have a chance to reset. Well no sooner the nurse called me back and said the doctor just wants to let your body recoup. I am surprisingly ok with this decision. I think its a great idea. And who knows.. I may just get pregnant on my own without anything. ( I did take a complete cycle of the clomid so there is still a chance it could help me even though I took it fairly early). He did say that I can continue trying this month but not to take any of the medications. If by chance I get a positive pregnancy test then to start taking the progesterone and go in for blood work immediately.

So I am considering today as CD 1 so I'll be a bit behind you gals now! At least I can staalk ya'll to see how ya'll are faring through the tww. 

I hope you don't mind that I stick with you gals even though our cycles are a bit farther apart :)


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - I know exactly what you mean, it's so so so hard. Although I'm with Linz - that I really want to see BFPs for you all, because I know you're really trying too. And I know how much you want it. I've been struggling this week with my best friend. She's the only one who knows we've been TTC and she's now 8 weeks pregnant after it happening "much quicker than I thought" on her first month off BCP. Now obviously I'm happy for her and I know she'll make a great mum. But I am currently getting daily updates at length on how horrible her morning sickness is, down to the detail on every thing she has managed to eat. I've written an email in my head that I'm debating sending to say that I don't want her pregnancy to come between us but that it has the potential to. I'm maybe going to drop into conversation that I have to go for this ultrasound next week and see what happens after that. I have cried a lot. And I'm sure I will some more. But I also can't believe that I could want to be a parent so much and then it not happen. Big hugs to you all.

Haley - Sorry to hear your cycle has gone to pot, you have my complete sympathy. I am still spotting 12 days on, so I couldn't tell you where I am in my cycle!! I think we should all stick together irrespective of cycle days and support each other throughout the difficult stages.

G xxx


----------



## gemmy

Girls - you are a lovely bunch, it is lovely keeping up to date with each other. It is only natural that you get sinking feelings as much as you are happy for people sometimes. Even on here, if someone posts a positive result you still get a strange feeling ad voice saying "oh I want that" and then comes the "wow that is great for them". That is only natural. I get that all the time but I have to remind myself how lucky I am already and to just be patient as I have my son especially when i read about all the struggles and bad experiences many experience esp. on this thread. Truely want you all to get a BFP very soon x take care x


----------



## linz143

Haley, that's awful what's going on with your cycle :( Who knows, maybe your body is rejecting the meds and will work on it's own. You have been able to conceive before without the meds, just needed the progesterone to hang on to it, right? Knowing that, test early and test often so you can start them if need be. 

And don't you dare think about leaving us whether your cycles line up with us or not! You're our buddy and I will be upset if you stop hanging out with us!

Giraffes, have you thought about being vulnerable and emotional while your friend is telling you about every last detail of her pregnancy? I don't mean like be manipulative and throw it in her face, but there is something to be said for not holding everything in. Look at it this way.... if you write an email detailing everything, it may hit your friend like a ton of bricks and because she's already hormonal from the pregnancy she may become defensive and make it seem like this is your fault. After all, she has no idea what kind of stress ttc is. Did any of us ever think that ttc could be so heart wrenching before we started? I was convinced it would take me exactly one cycle, and DH said he didn't understand why people did IVF, "maybe they shouldn't have kids." (YEAH... he's since changed his mind)

What I'm getting at is... next time you're on the phone with her and she's going into details and you feel like crying, do it. An emotional reaction to her overly sharing ways followed up by a tearful explanation about how lucky she is and how happy you are for her but wish you could have the same should push the sympathy buttons on her heart, not the defensive ones. Going forward she won't want to make you cry, so she should let up on the baby talk (if she's smart) and will keep you from having to type an email where emotion is hard to discern in text and it's easy to get offended even if that was not the intention.

Ok, so maybe it's a little manipulative, but the point is to get from point A to point B with minimal feelings hurt and to save the friendship. It's what I'd try first. Then if she doesn't react the way I think she will. Follow it up with a good stern email.


----------



## linz143

Attention ladies! I have an important announcement! EWCM spotted! Ov incoming!

That is all. Over and out.

(thought I'd liven up the place ;))


----------



## gemmy

lol linz, glad you can see ovulation coming!!! And great advise in the previous post! And girls please stay in one thread!!!! It's hard chasing you around!!! You don't need to keep moving lol


----------



## linz143

Well I think the reason we move around is so that we're not still posting in the tww when none of us are in the tww. I also like the idea of starting a new thread every month when we're all past ovulation. I know when I look at a thread and see 100+ pages, I won't even bother reading or posting there. However, when we start the tww thread new every month, it gives us a chance to bring more people into our group. Then slowly, as we get AF and fall off the tww we come back here to post. I kind of like how this is our main thread, and then each month we have a spin off tww thread.


----------



## gemmy

fair enough just keep it like that, i can see what you mean, just you can lose people looking for buddies. only noticed as notifications coming from both groups with same peeps. really i am 2ww but looking 4 buddies x


----------



## linz143

Well I'll catch up and be in the tww with you in just a couple days, then I think it may be a few more before anyone else joins us.

Really this thread was started mid-November because we were all testing close to Thanksgiving. A few with BFPs dropped out right away, but the rest of us wanted to stick together even though we were no longer in the tww. Thus, this buddies thread was born.

The longer we stick together, the less close everyone will be date wise (testing/tww/AF) but I still want to be buddies with everyone we have here since you all are so great and the things you've posted have made me laugh and cry and not feel so alone or dumb or crazy. So one is allowed to leave without a BFP, got it?!


----------



## gemmy

okey-doke!


----------



## peachy905

Linz - your O announcement made me laugh. I hope you are dtd often and catching that egg : )

Gemmy - will keep my fingers crossed for you that the 2 ww goes fast. I ended up doing silly things like online quizzes and always poas too early. Hope you are more sane!

Giraffes - I am so sorry that you are going through this situation with the bf. My two other girlfriends and I started TTC at the same time. One just had her baby and the other is 5 months pregnant so I know how it feels. Thanks goodness they both had the decency to spare me the details. I think that a heart to heart with your bf is in order. I am going to give her the benefit of the doubt that she probably does not know how much this hurts you. I truly believe that people who get pregnant easily just.... in a way take it for granted. Hang in there and I hope you feel better. *hugs*


----------



## nats77

giraffes said:


> Nats - how was your ultrasound yesterday? Hope it went ok :flower:

Hi G, well actually it went great thank you :thumbup: They sent me because they thought i might have problems with my bladder or more cysts on my ovaries, nothing to do with fertility, but................. the lady told me that me right ovary was looking ripe and ready to release an egg! so that was great news for me at least i know it's definately happening, i just got to get my timing right now with the bding! which is where my problem lies lately!!
Last month me and oh were arguing at fertile time and this month oh has been to ill to even think about bding! so hoping next month will be the month!!
Also found nothing else wrong on ultrasound so i got to have a laparoscopy done now cause there thinking the endometreosis is back!!
Thanks for asking giraffes, :hugs: xxx


----------



## linz143

Well ladies, still had a -opk this morning which I had hoped it would be pos this morning. Doesn't it usually go pos a couple days before? Then of course last night DH knew I was hoping for BD but when he came to bed he was exhausted and told me he didn't want me to get my hopes up for anything since he was so tired. I explained to him that I didn't expect a half an hour session or anything, but I'd rather just a quickie for procreation sake than nothing. So of course he tried and obviously was feeling the pressure and was almost unable to perform but eventually did.

I hate it because at this time of the month I really don't care about how long the performance is, but I know it makes him feel like less of a man when he can't and he told me he has trouble when he knows he has to. I totally understand, but I don't know of a better way of going about it. I've been leaving it up to trying to hint to him when I'm in the mood during my fertile time, but we've been really bad on timing and so this month I'm trying to clue him in by straight out telling him and now he's having pressure to perform issues. He doesn't think the pills I've been feeding him are helping all that much either.

So then this morning I guess he wanted to prove he could and woke me up for it again before he left for work but felt pressured again and this time couldn't. Which is fine, I don't have a + opk yet so we don't need to be BD'ng every day at this point. I just feel bad for pressuring him and he's trying too hard and over thinking it. Maybe I will get a + opk tomorrow and he'll be in a better mood about it.

It's kind of like a catch 22 where if I don't say anything we miss the window, and if I do say something he's under too much pressure to finish.


----------



## linz143

OMG, so excited! I think I just got my first + opk! I took a CB digi this morning and it was negative, and so just for the heck of it, I decided to take my afternoon cheapie a little early since I'm bored at home and voila! Two bright red lines! I guess the digi must have missed the surge this morning! SO glad that DH and I were able to BD last night! Hope I can get him to do it once more btween now and when the eggie drops... I'll have to use all my womanly charm... he's been texting me all day from work saying what a bad mood he's in and how he wishes he didn't have to work today. :(

PS I posted a pic in the OPK forums in case any of you want to have a weigh in on whether it's a true pos or not.


----------



## wishnhoping

I love our little group and thanks for not thinking Im a horrible person by feeling kinda bummed about other bfps. 
 
Linz- Yay on +OPK! Maybe try something sexy on for hubby tonight, and pretend you are doing it to 'cheer' him up after a tough day at work...maybe if he thinks you are doing it for that and doesnt know u got your + then he wont feel pressured. GOOD LUCK!!!

AFM- was feeling bummed because a coworker told me her and her dh were going to try to conceive and of course she got preggo first cycle off bc. then a friend I havent seen in ages called me last night to tell me shes due in july. and today i took my son to a bday party and a lot of the other moms were either pregnant with #2 or had newborns/infants. it was hard to smile. I am going to change my attitude though because as much I want to give my lil boy a sibling I am just grateful I have him..hes such a blessing. I know how tough it is for those of you ttc#1 and im sorry for being so insensitive earlier about it. Love u girls and I cant wait to see all our bfps this month!


----------



## wishnhoping

Btw I think we should def stick together! I like our little group!


----------



## nats77

I'm really upset and need to get it off my chest and i feel like some of you ladies have become my friends and i just want to share this with you and hear your honest opinions?

Today i was basically told that i'm not entitled to want another baby or feel sad that i haven't got my bfp yet because i've got 3 children already and there are some people who have been told they will never have children ( she isn't one of them btw, she has 2 children and doesn't want anymore)

Now i'm sorry if this offends anyone :blush: i have got 3 beautiful children and i am so grateful and thank god for them every single day.
But that doesn't stop me wanting another baby, and my want for my 4th baby is as great as it was for my 1st. 

It took me over a year to conceive my first, my second happened on my first cycle of ttc, my 3rd pregnancy took 3 months to conceive and i miscarried at 6.5 weeks, 3 months later i was pregnant again this time i miscarried at 7.5 weeks and again 3 months after that i was pregnant again and yet again miscarried at 7 weeks, then i conceived my third child who is now 10.5 months old who is a bouncing bundle of joy! 
back in october i had a chemical pregnancy and now here i am ttc number 4, I realise how extreemly lucky i am to have 3 children, and my heart is filled with empathy for those who are ttc number 1, 

Am i not entitled to have another baby?? maybe i am being selfish and insensitive but this has really upset me and i just wanted to hear what u guy's thought? be honest ladies and again i am sorry if this has offended anyone it really wasn't my intention xxxx


----------



## nats77

linz,
i feel for you hun, i feel like a bit of a sexual predator with my oh atm and he is to feeling the pressure! thats probably why we argued last month and why he's ill this month,
maybe you could try romancing ur oh a little??? run him a bath with candles, give him a nice massage to relax him and get him in the mood then pounce! :haha: anythings worth a try lol gl xxx


----------



## linz143

Nats, I am one of those ppl who is ttc #1. And no, I don't get offended by you feeling gutted when you don't get a BFP! Although I do consider you to be extremely lucky to already have been blessed with 3 bundles of joy, it doesn't make ttc #4 any easier, I'm sure. We all go through the same heart ache at the end of an unsuccessful month whether we're ttc #1 or #15. I am 1 of 2 kids, but my cousins are 4 kids to that family. Who can say what the right size family is for anyone? Do you take care of your kids? Do you love them? Are you the best mommy you can be? I'm sure the answer to all those questions is yes. Only if you answer no to them can your intentions be questioned. 

Just like I don't criticize how other people spend their money, raise their kids, or their reasons for marrying or staying with their spouses, it's really none of her business.

Feel free to share all your aches and moans, triumphs and tribulations with us always. We are all different ages, places, family types, etc. And we are all here to support each other no matter what. Take solace in the fact that you have not offended anyone. This is just as important to you as it is anyone else ttc, and that's what matters.


----------



## nats77

linz,

Thank you for your response, i am currently in floods of tears!!
Yes is the answer to those questions, i love my children more than i ever realised would be possible, i do take care of them and i always try to be the best mum i can be, i have made mistakes and i'm not perfect but i always do my best to be the best i can xxx :hugs:


----------



## gemmy

hear hear! x


----------



## gemmy

nats, did someone actually say that in person or online? bang out of order, you know when you feel complete and of course you have every right to ttc and feel dissapointment. Follow your heart xx


----------



## nats77

gemmy said:


> nats, did someone actually say that in person or online? bang out of order, you know when you feel complete and of course you have every right to ttc and feel dissapointment. Follow your heart xx

In person to my face! because i was telling another friend that ttc was taking over my life and i was becoming a little obsessive! i was really upset at the time anyway because i got quite alot of other stuff going on right now, and then she sort of opened up this tirade of what i would call abuse! She's my friends friend not mine, i just left and then cried all the way home lol, i feel better now though, thanks for your reply gemmy xxx :hugs:


----------



## Haleytivet

Couldn't have said it better myself Linz! I am also one that is ttc #1 but I think it would be just as hard to want something so badly and struggle to get it! No one has the right to judge anyone for anything in another's life! That's what I love about our group of girls! Like Linz said it doesn't matter what walk of life you are in, money, etc. What makes us unique is we are all ttc and everyone's voice is heard here. We're here to listen, vent, give advice, and just support one another!!

I'm so glad I met you women! It makes each day that much easier!

xoxo


----------



## peachy905

Aww nats, what that person said was really awful. As someone who is TTC #2, I do not think that I hurt any less when I get the BFN each month. I feel the same void and yearning for a baby as any other woman TTC regardless of whether she has one already or not. I agree with everything that Linz said. I hope you feel better and you should dismiss those insensitive and in my opinion, ignorant comments. *hugs*


----------



## giraffes

Linz - thank you for the advice with regards to my friend. I think that's really sensible and next time she makes me want to cry, I may well do that. I know everything makes her cry too at the moment so maybe we can both have a blub and then move on!

Nats - sorry to hear they think your endo might be back, at least that might be an explanation for why you're not conceiving. Have you had a lap before? I reckon the gasssy pain afterwards is the worst part! And as the others have said (I'm on of the TTC #1 camp) you have just as much right to find it difficult and she was very heartless to say such a thing. We're all here for you and wouldn never dream of thinking such a thing. Big hugs :flower:

As for me - hubby turned round to me yesterday morning to ask was I sure I wasn't pregnant!! I'm still spotting and I'd mentioned that I reckoned my ultrasound was going to show a cyst or something. He was very casual about it but was like, no I think it'll show you're pregnant (he is a doctor so I do give some weight to his opinion!) Anyway, so despite the reallllly low odds, I got my hopes up again last night and had the most beautiful dream about a little boy running across a playground into my arms calling mummy. It was so nice, and I woke up with a fuzzy feeling so if I am (I know it's unlikely) then I'll be convinced it's a boy!! I'm hoping I get a nice sonographer who doesn't think I'm nuts :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning everyone!

I am on cd9 so even though I dont expect to O for another week I am going to start testing just to make sure I dont miss anything. Gonna try to get DH to bd every other day until + so we will being today...not telling him my plan though just gonna try to entice him into it hehe wish me luck! he has been quite moody and tired lately. 

Linz- howd it go with DH?
Nats- as one of the ones ttc#2 I sometimes feel bad to be whinning about the struggles I am having with ttc because I already got one and I know so many women on here have been trying for #1 for so long. But as you said it doesnt make the sadness, and want any less when you want more. I do think I hurt just as badly when I see that BFN. I love my baby boy but I really really am ready for another one and I am just as frustrated as everyone else. So that lady that said that to you is a complete b$%@ and you should ignore her. She sounds compeltely ignorant. **hugs**


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - good luck with the seduction!!!


----------



## leia37

Nats - Nobody has said anything to me and the few friends that know i am ttc have been really supportive but i have to admit that i have been feeling awkward on here having been blessed with my 3 and ladies struggling for 1. Before you said anything i was going to write on here whether you ladies wanted me to go elsewhere as i didnt want to upset anybody. But as you all have said it doesnt make the two week wait any less crazy (something that i cant really admit to any of my friends or my dh) or a bfn any less hurtful.

You are all such a nice group of ladies that have inadvertantly made me feel welcome so thank you all.

Giraffes - good luck with your ultrasound.

Looks like we have a busy week of bding ahead. unfortunately my dh has had to go off to work but we did manage to sneak out of the house under the pretence of getting wood before he left just incase i O early. (opks havent arrived yet) Felt like a pair of teenagers but thankfully didnt have to go back and face my parents after :) If it doesnt work this month he has offered to drive home midweek next month when i get + from opks. thought it was very sweet of him as its a long drive and would mean him leaving at some unearthly hour in morning. Hopefully he wont need to!!!


----------



## linz143

Wishn - Good luck with DH! I did end up getting our timing down this month by just relaxing and telling DH that it was fine either way whether we did bd or not. Then I invited him to take a nap with me since I know how our sunday naps usually end up. ;)

Either way my right side has been twinging a lot this afternoon, so I know it's only a matter of time. Probably tonight or tomorrow morning, and then I'll be back in the tww. If it can hold off till tomorrow, then my willing my body to ovulate on CD 14 (Jan 9th) will be a success! 

Hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, Sorry been MIA just alot going on..to start I hope all is doing good.

As for me I went friday for my follicle scan and everything looked good. I was worried that my lining would be to thin due to being on clomid but it looked great, I had 1 on the right and 3 on the left so I am scheduled tomorrow for my last IUI, with all fingers crossed and lots of prayer this will be my month but if not then I will be making an appt. for the HSG test and then go from there,including, taking a few months off to get the money saved up, considering what I'm paying out now I don't even want to think about how much IVF is going to cost ..I have been a basket case since then, we have been trying for so long, it just feels like a never ending roller coaster ride.
Well enough about me, how is everyone else doing and what CD are you? I am CD13 and tomorrow I will be heading into the loooooong TWW..
wishing you all the best with lots of love, :hugs:, prayer and :dust:


----------



## giraffes

Hello Fisttimer - welcome back. I can't imagine what you're going through right now, we're so blessed to have the nhs here so at least we don't have to worry about money as well as the normal TTC stresses. Good luck tomorrow, hopefully this will be your month.

Leia - I love the image of you sneaking off into the woods for a bit of action!! Definitely puts the fun back into TTC.

AFM - bleurgh, I'm still spotting, but at least my ultrasound is tomorrow. I'm torturing myself over the fact that I might be pregnant despite the fact that I know the chances are so low. It really doesn't help that my mum did a pregnancy test when she was 8 - 10 weeks pregnant with me and it was negative so I wind myself up thinking that maybe its genetic!! I'm so emotional today, I keep bursting into tears over the smallest things. Bleurgh. And to top it all off, I can't imagine that spotting for 15 days straight would be the healthiest start to a pregnancy anyway. Bleurgh!!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

1sttimmer- Welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about all your struggles. I will pray for you that the IVF wont be needed and this is it for you! How long have you been trying?

Giraffes- I cant help but get a little excited for you that this could be it so I can jsut imagine that oyu are a big ball of nerves over there. You better log in tomorrow and let us know what they say!!! Fingers crossed for you

Linz- lol ah the good ole sunday nap hehe...

AFM- I am cd9 prob will O next weekend but have started testing with my OPKs just in case its earlier. My plan is to BD every other day starting from yesterday, and then every day for 3 days after +...thats the SMEP right? Anyways we did BD yesterday but not sure if DH finished. Truthfully we were both pretty intoxicated so thats why I dont remember..Im a steelers fan and that game was pretty brutal to watch and the beer just went down a little too easy..oopsie. At least the BD was fun...DH said hes in a lot of pain today though (he needs his gallbladder out and BD aggravates it :( ) so I doubt we will BD anytime soon....just gonna keep trying to make it a spur off the moment thing (in his eyes) so he doesnt stress and hope we get the timing right


----------



## linz143

Firsttimer - fx'd for you this month my dear! I can't imagine how stressful that would be, but know I'm sending you my PMA and hoping for the best.

Giraffes - Please let us know tomorrow how the scan goes! Hopefully it's just a sticky bean getting snuggly, but I know I wouldn't want to get my hopes up either till I knew for sure.

AFM - Woke up this morning to a slight temp increase. Did have some ovary pain last night but nothing like usual, so I can't tell if it was actual ov or just a fake out before the real thing. Guess I will know for sure by whether or not I get any horrid pain by the end of the day. If not, then I suppose it was yesterday and just one of the least painful months I've experienced since going off birth control.

So after our "nap" yesterday, I was laying in bed with my hips on a pillow and DH was getting dressed and headed for the computer. I told him I'd join him in the office in a few minutes and his (joking) response was, "Oh no, you stay laying down until there's a baby in there."
Me: "So you're saying you don't want dinner?"
DH: "Oh hmm... (thoughtful pause). Ok, you're only allowed to get up to either make me food or if there's a baby in there. That's your only options."
Me: "Uh huh..."

Then he got back on the bed, put his head on my stomach and started talking to his sperm. I was laughing so hard and he told me I wasn't allowed to laugh either cause I was going to push them all out! It was pretty hilarious. Thought you guys would find it funny, too. ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww Linz thats so cute :)


----------



## linz143

Men are so weird. I don't understand.  Sometimes they're totally into the process and want to joke about it and participate in it and then at other times they want to know nothing, don't want to bd, and then talk about how you're pressuring them too much. I just feel really lucky our timing was perfect this month, because it easily could have gone the other way if he kept his bad mood that he had when he came home from work on Saturday.


----------



## leia37

firsttimer - iui good luck with the iui. fingers are crossed for you.

Giraffes - good luck tomorrow, fingers crossed for you too. let us know how you get on.

Linz - lol :)

AFM - opks came today. only internet cheapies. Looks like it was positive, poas about 2ish so now i'm confused. would that fit in with me thinking i would ovulate around wednesday? today is cd12. but then does that also mean i've missed the window bding yesterday afternoon and not being able to again until friday night. Do i keep doing the opks until they become negative again? can you ovulate whilst opks are positive or do you generally ovulate after they start becoming negative again? I guess it wouldnt work to well this month as i wasnt able to do them early enough to see an increase into positive? Very confusing.


----------



## linz143

leia37 said:


> AFM - opks came today. only internet cheapies. Looks like it was positive, poas about 2ish so now i'm confused. would that fit in with me thinking i would ovulate around wednesday? today is cd12. but then does that also mean i've missed the window bding yesterday afternoon and not being able to again until friday night. Do i keep doing the opks until they become negative again? can you ovulate whilst opks are positive or do you generally ovulate after they start becoming negative again? I guess it wouldnt work to well this month as i wasnt able to do them early enough to see an increase into positive? Very confusing.

Hey leia - So I was watching a fertility specialist answer questions on youtube, and he said the best time to bd was actually the day before an OPK turns +. he was encouraging women to not wait until the opk turns + because if you catch it toward the end of your surge and then ovulate immediately after, the bd may not have any effect.

Also, I've heard that once you get your first +, there is no need to keep testing. You can get +s for a few days later just depending on how quickly your body metabolizes the LH surge. OR it could fade out in 12 hours. Either way, knowing how long the LH surge lasts in your urine doesn't tell you anything as to when you will ovulate. They say the OPK turns + 12-36 hours before you ovulate but it can turn + up to 48 hours before if you catch it right in the beginning.

I did a test Saturday morning at 7 am and it was negative. At 1 pm it was blaring +, so I know I caught it right at the beginning. 31 hours later on sunday night I was having ov pains and then had a slight rise in temp this morning.

Basically, if you don't know whether or not it was + yesterday or not you don't know where in the surge you caught it. I would say that means you will ov anywhere from tonight thru wednesday!


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies, good luck with the opks! I did start the bd before the surge as well as during and after with a hope that I have caught it. I am currently half way through my 2ww and getting ready to spray that antiwitch potion....Fxed for all you lovely ladies, enjoy your baby dancing ;)


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> 1sttimmer- Welcome back! I am so sorry to hear about all your struggles. I will pray for you that the IVF wont be needed and this is it for you! How long have you been trying?
> 
> Giraffes- I cant help but get a little excited for you that this could be it so I can jsut imagine that oyu are a big ball of nerves over there. You better log in tomorrow and let us know what they say!!! Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Linz- lol ah the good ole sunday nap hehe...
> 
> AFM- I am cd9 prob will O next weekend but have started testing with my OPKs just in case its earlier. My plan is to BD every other day starting from yesterday, and then every day for 3 days after +...thats the SMEP right? Anyways we did BD yesterday but not sure if DH finished. Truthfully we were both pretty intoxicated so thats why I dont remember..Im a steelers fan and that game was pretty brutal to watch and the beer just went down a little too easy..oopsie. At least the BD was fun...DH said hes in a lot of pain today though (he needs his gallbladder out and BD aggravates it :( ) so I doubt we will BD anytime soon....just gonna keep trying to make it a spur off the moment thing (in his eyes) so he doesnt stress and hope we get the timing right


Thank you.....we have been trying for a little over 6 months...


----------



## leia37

Thank you Linz, will just have to keep fingers crossed that i ovulate today. I have to say womb feels kind of sore but have none of my usual ovualtion pains. Have covered this weekend anyway :) Will have to see whether this week brings any other ovulation symptons.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I love the idea of your oh talking to the sperm :D

Don't worry I'll be on here as soon as I get back from my scan, but it won't be till late on, it isn't scheduled until 15.30 GMT so if you could all send positive vibes towards the ultrasound suite that would be grand. Hubby was warning me how hard I would find it, as it's in the antenatal unit, so I'll be the only non-pregnant lady surrounded by bumps.


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - ew, good luck on being the only bumpless babe in the lot. However, think of it as your major step toward being one of them. Doing this will certainly bring you closer to your own bump! 

Gemmy - I was just reading your ticker and realized that you're 7 dpo, and we alllllll know what that means.... Any implantation symptoms??? Hmmmm?? lol, how's your tww treatin' ya?


----------



## gemmy

hi linz, it is dragging slightly as always. no sign of implantation unfortunately. my tummy is a bit crampy on and off throughout the day, bloated but been like that since ovulation and during previous two 2ww. not holding my breath. if i have no will power i may test at 11dpo on friday but will try to make it to monday.

Have you ovulated now do you think? hope you catch the egg x

good luck giraffe will be thinking of you! x


----------



## linz143

Well good luck! I know it's hard on 7/8 dpo because that's when everyone assumes you'll start seeing symptoms, but the reality of it is more like only 5% of women see any real symptoms by then!

Yes, I'm starting to believe that I ovulated yesterday since I really haven't had any ov pain today. Plus, I've now passed the 48 hours since a +OPK so I'm going to assume it has happened. The only thing that would worry me is if I don't get a huge temp rise tomorrow, but I'm sure I will since I've never geared up to ovulate and then failed to release an egg since I came off bcp.

1 dpo is kind of ho hum since it's too early to SS and I don't want to go into the TWW forum yet. Sometimes it gets a little overwhelming in there with all the test NOW and my nose is running, do you think it's a sign??? I'm in my relaxed happy place atm and not ready for the second half of the TWW yet, if that makes sense? Only thing that is bugging me is killer boob pain atm. Think I'll hide out in here and the TTC forums for the next 5 or 6 days. Minimize the stressful part of it all!


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Well good luck! I know it's hard on 7/8 dpo because that's when everyone assumes you'll start seeing symptoms, but the reality of it is more like only 5% of women see any real symptoms by then!
> 
> Yes, I'm starting to believe that I ovulated yesterday since I really haven't had any ov pain today. Plus, I've now passed the 48 hours since a +OPK so I'm going to assume it has happened. The only thing that would worry me is if I don't get a huge temp rise tomorrow, but I'm sure I will since I've never geared up to ovulate and then failed to release an egg since I came off bcp.
> 
> 1 dpo is kind of ho hum since it's too early to SS and I don't want to go into the TWW forum yet. Sometimes it gets a little overwhelming in there with all the test NOW and my nose is running, do you think it's a sign??? I'm in my relaxed happy place atm and not ready for the second half of the TWW yet, if that makes sense? Only thing that is bugging me is killer boob pain atm. Think I'll hide out in here and the TTC forums for the next 5 or 6 days. Minimize the stressful part of it all!

Thanks that statistic makes me feel better about lack of new symptoms. Good that you ovulated - yes that makes sense completely. lol to the runny nose comment! These threads do keep me sane though, I have several I follow but signing on here has got a little obsessive I must admit....must keep busy today! Have a good day :)


----------



## giraffes

Well that was suitably horrible. Sat in a waiting room full of excited couples, who then come bounding out of the room clutching their scan photos. I swear infertility clinics should be as far away from maternity as it is possible to be. And sharing the same room is just torture. So the abrupt sonographer told me, when I really pushed her, that I was totally normal ovary wise, which I am trying really hard to be positive about. But to be honest I just left the room and burst into tears in the toilets and then cried all the way home. I knew it was a long shot, but if I'm not pregnant then I at least wanted an explanation as to why I am still bleeding with no sign of it stopping.

To cap it all off I asked the receptionist when my HSG was going to be and she said that I hadn't been referred yet and I would need to speak to my consultant tomorrow about it. 

It's just not fair, and I know I'm just feeling really sorry for myself but I just want a break from feeling such a failure as a girl. :cry: :cry:


----------



## linz143

Oh giraffes, you are not a failure as a woman! It is truly unfair to have them seat you in the same area as the pregnant women. Insensitive to say the least. Did they give you any indication of what the problem was? Or they just did the scan and said you could go? :(

Just know that getting pregnant is not as easy as everyone makes it seems, which is why they won't even see you till you've been trying for a year. Not getting pregnant before then does NOT make you a failure. It makes you normal, my dear. Hang in there. I'm off to the dentist so they can look at my tooth and tell my to get ready for oral surgery. :( Fun day for us all, I suppose.


----------



## giraffes

Thanks Linz - good luck at the dentist, hope you don't have to have surgery.

She said everything was totally normal, I felt like stamping my feet and telling her it most definitely wasn't normal! Who bleeds for 16 days straight instead of 6 without a cause?! But I decided that wouldnt' help matters and she wasn't really there to find a cause, it was just a coincidence of timing that it was this week as it was part of our overall infertility checks (hubby had his SA this morning).


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- I am so so sorry. How awful that you had to sit there with the preggos :( I hate when people tell you nothing is wrong when you clearly know that its not normal for your body. Anyways, I have had an experience with extensive bleeding ..I wold bleed for like 3-4 weeks then stop then start again within a couple of days. This went on for a few months. I didnt really think too much of it at the time. I wasnt ttc and it didnt really hurt or anything..just annoying to have my period all the freaking time. I finally got fed up with it and went in to get it checked out. They told me everything looked good and that the constant bleeding must be from burst follicles/cysts (which I am prone to). Thats it...they told me nothing else. I was so pissed. Eventually my cycles got back to normal but nohing was done. I am so sorry its happening to you....hopefully once your dr gets the report they can tell you more


----------



## wishnhoping

PS- You are NOT a failure as a girl!!!! ***HUGS**


----------



## linz143

Someone on the tww forum was posting about this a bit ago and it turned out to be a cyst or something very similar to what wishin mentioned. I know how annoying it can be to bleed for a month straight. I once tried those birth control pills that are supposed to stop your period except for once every three months. Half way through the second month I bled all the way until the end of the three month pack. Needless to say I ditched those pills after that. Sometimes the lady parts just do what they want no matter what we will them to do. However, it's important to remember that there IS a reason your body is doing this, and most likely once it's done getting all sorted out that it will be ready for a bean. The body is an amazing thing, and for non major items it really can do a lot of healing on it's own.

AFM - 2 dpo today, temp did rise again this morning, and if it stays elevated tomorrow (which I'm sure it will) I'll get my crosshairs on my chart. Have another dentist appt tomorrow (to fix the bite - hoping this will fix the pain, if not then it's surgery) in the morning and then my colposcopy in the afternoon. Going to be feeling a bit like a lab rat tomorrow!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz ur just getting all this out of the way so when baby comes u wont have to :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh!!! I know exactly how you feel. Everytime I go to the OB I see all these women and their fabulous bumps! I can't help but feel jealous! Also with the last 2 miscarriages the office made it 10 times worse by having me fill out the pregnancy paperwork. I asked if I had to fill it out even though I was miscarrying and she was like well it helps to have this in your chart. Like really??? You need to have paperwork signed for a circumcision even though I'm not even PREGNANT??? At that point I just squeezed hubby's hand rather than screaming at the receptionist. 

Anyhow, you are definitely not a failure as a woman. It WILL happen for you! and for all of us for that matter. We just hope that it's sooner rather than later!

As for me, I started my OPK's this morning. I know I am rather early in starting them, but my period stopped yesterday and I was getting some creamy/snotty cm so I figured with me taking and finishing the course of clomid I still can ovulate early and I don't want to miss the surge. According to research you ovulate 5-10 days after finishing the medication. I did start my period on the last day of the clomid so I'm not sure if this will mess it all up or if it will still make me ovulate so I'm hoping it will still somewhat help and will just try anyways. It can't hurt what I've already been through so may as well not give up this month. Who knows. It might still be my lucky month despite all the mess.

So, I just went to the bathroom and low and behold was more cm. It was yellowish and snotty looking. Definitely not eggwhite but still different. So we will start BDing tomorrow at CD5 and then every other day until..... and then just keep all body parts crossed in hopes that this can actually happen this month :)


----------



## linz143

haha, Wishin, I sure hope that's the case! I won't be able to able to get the oral surgery done until after we get home from Hawaii, but it's done with local anesthesia, which I heard is fine (Novocaine) if you are pregnant. So if this is my month, it will be ok, and if it's not I'll ask him to gas me, too. LOL!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO @ 'Ill ask him to gas me too"

Hayley- Love your positive attitude...CM is promising yay for potential early ovulation! I have jsut started getting cm again at cd10 or 11..damn it I keep forgetting so hope that I o soon! 

Remember when we talked about the big O as an orgasm? those where the days **giggle**

HAPPY Oing all!!!! hehe


----------



## linz143

Haley, that paperwork was unnecessary! Seriously?! I would be P.O.'ed!

fx'ed that everything works for you this month! Have you thought about temping, or tried it in the past? My temps don't predict ovulation (sometimes I get a dip on ov day, sometimes I don't) but they do seem to stabilize about 5-6 days before ovulation. During AF and a few days after they are all over the place and then settle down just before the big show. I love charting, so of course I want to push it onto all of my ttc buddies.


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Haley, that paperwork was unnecessary! Seriously?! I would be P.O.'ed!
> 
> fx'ed that everything works for you this month! Have you thought about temping, or tried it in the past? My temps don't predict ovulation (sometimes I get a dip on ov day, sometimes I don't) but they do seem to stabilize about 5-6 days before ovulation. During AF and a few days after they are all over the place and then settle down just before the big show. I love charting, so of course I want to push it onto all of my ttc buddies.

I have a basal thermometer that I bought with intentions to temp. But quite honestly I have so much going on and I think I would screw it up lol. Maybe you can shed some light on the temping process. When do you start? Am I too late to start this cycle?


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> LMAO @ 'Ill ask him to gas me too"
> 
> Hayley- Love your positive attitude...CM is promising yay for potential early ovulation! I have jsut started getting cm again at cd10 or 11..damn it I keep forgetting so hope that I o soon!
> 
> Remember when we talked about the big O as an orgasm? those where the days **giggle**
> 
> HAPPY Oing all!!!! hehe

HAHAHA... Yes. I remember those days!! Too funny!!!


----------



## linz143

It's never too late to start! Some people say you should start on CD 1, but I find that my temps during AF are erratic anyway, so sometimes if I'm feeling bold, I won't even take any till she's gone.

Here's the most important bullet points to remember:
1) Take it at the same time every morning. Set an alarm!
- I didn't start doing this till last month and I found that my temps are so much less crazy now that I take it every day at 6 am. 
2) Don't get up, drink something or lie in bed for 15 minutes before taking your temp. Hear the alarm, shut it off, stick thermometer in mouth, the end.

That's REALLY all you need to know. Theres the finer points of what happens if I wake early or was drinking or miss a temp, but to get started you just need to be somewhat consistent and diligent. My favorite part of the whole process is when I get BFN and want to know if they are real or not, I can see the last couple days before AF comes my temp drops. I know I can stop testing and prepare for the witch without getting my hopes up.


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> It's never too late to start! Some people say you should start on CD 1, but I find that my temps during AF are erratic anyway, so sometimes if I'm feeling bold, I won't even take any till she's gone.
> 
> Here's the most important bullet points to remember:
> 1) Take it at the same time every morning. Set an alarm!
> - I didn't start doing this till last month and I found that my temps are so much less crazy now that I take it every day at 6 am.
> 2) Don't get up, drink something or lie in bed for 15 minutes before taking your temp. Hear the alarm, shut it off, stick thermometer in mouth, the end.
> 
> That's REALLY all you need to know. Theres the finer points of what happens if I wake early or was drinking or miss a temp, but to get started you just need to be somewhat consistent and diligent. My favorite part of the whole process is when I get BFN and want to know if they are real or not, I can see the last couple days before AF comes my temp drops. I know I can stop testing and prepare for the witch without getting my hopes up.

Ok I'll start tomorrow morning. Where do you chart your temps at?


----------



## wishnhoping

fertility friend seems to be the big one


----------



## wishnhoping

dang Linz you almost talked me into temping...hmmm


----------



## linz143

I use fertilityfriend.com. They give you a 30 day VIP trial, then after the 30 days are up, if you don't want to pay $45 for a year subscription, you just get the basic one for free. The basic one allows you to chart your temps and shows you ovulation and the graph. The VIP one comes with all the bells and whistles, but they're not necessary if all you want to see is a line on a graph. I ended up paying the subscription just so I could use the mobile app. That way when I wake up in the morning, I plug my temp into my phone app and it syncs to the website so I don't have to write it down or go to the computer after taking my temp. But you have 30 days to try it out for free to see if you want the free basic or VIP version.

Click on the "My ovulation chart" in my signature and it will take you to the website.


----------



## wishnhoping

Ok i am in!


----------



## linz143

Woohoo! Let me go over the benefits:

1) You can see ovulation approaching (although it's not foolproof) but temps get stable and start the have a downward trend before ovulation.
2) You can pinpoint the actual day of ovulation after it happens to know if you even are a shoe in for timing.
3) Should an implantation dip or triphasic chart (usually indicative of a pregnancy) occur, you may know even before a HPT would turn +.
4) Should AF pay you a visit, your temps MAY start heading south a day or two before (or even on the day she shows).

Another story (man, I just love sharing, huh?): My BFF charted for years, as she used to use a fertility monitor called a lady comp to prevent pregnancy. It's like a CBFM and pinpoints high fertility days while also recording your temps (it's hugely expensive though). She would always put her temps in fertilityfriend.com to see a visual of them (she used the basic free version). The month she got pregnant (they were trying by then) she watched as her temps skyrocketed on 9 DPO and remained high till she got her BFP on 13 DPO, even when her tests were negative at 11 DPO. Because her temps did something they'd NEVER done before AND they were similar to what they say pregnancy charts look like, she was pretty sure she was pregnant 3-4 days before a HPT was faintly +.

The end. Don't you love my stories?


----------



## wishnhoping

So instead of orgasmic BD we want triphasic BD

got it! hahah


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - :hugs: hope you get some answers soon and stop spotting. You are not a failure.

Linz - good luck tomorrow, doesnt sound like fun at all - i hate dentists!!!, not fond of the colposcopy either!!!!

Have fun temping girls :)

AFM - definate ov pains today so fx'd bding sunday night did the job.


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Woohoo! Let me go over the benefits:
> 
> 1) You can see ovulation approaching (although it's not foolproof) but temps get stable and start the have a downward trend before ovulation.
> 2) You can pinpoint the actual day of ovulation after it happens to know if you even are a shoe in for timing.
> 3) Should an implantation dip or triphasic chart (usually indicative of a pregnancy) occur, you may know even before a HPT would turn +.
> 4) Should AF pay you a visit, your temps MAY start heading south a day or two before (or even on the day she shows).
> 
> Another story (man, I just love sharing, huh?): My BFF charted for years, as she used to use a fertility monitor called a lady comp to prevent pregnancy. It's like a CBFM and pinpoints high fertility days while also recording your temps (it's hugely expensive though). She would always put her temps in fertilityfriend.com to see a visual of them (she used the basic free version). The month she got pregnant (they were trying by then) she watched as her temps skyrocketed on 9 DPO and remained high till she got her BFP on 13 DPO, even when her tests were negative at 11 DPO. Because her temps did something they'd NEVER done before AND they were similar to what they say pregnancy charts look like, she was pretty sure she was pregnant 3-4 days before a HPT was faintly +.
> 
> The end. Don't you love my stories?

LOL you are too funny! Ok I'm definitely going to start in the morning!!


----------



## giraffes

Crikey, I go away for evening and you've all gone temping mad!! Love the O comments, that really made me chuckle :D

I just spoke to my consultant's secretary who was really nice and said clearly bleeding for 17 days wasn't normal and did I want to see my consultant asap, so I jumped at the chance and am off to see her on Monday. She also said she'd chase up the HSG, but that she wasn't happy for me to have it before I saw the boss in case I was pregnant. So fingers crossed we'll get somewhere on Monday. I'm feeling much more positive now that I know I'll be seeing her.

Thank you so much for all your support ladies, it's such an unbelievable relief to speak to people who understand. Hubby is great and is doing his best but he just doesn't get it. So comments like it doesn't matter if we can't have children, and we have a great life as we are, and just because all of your friends are pregnant doesn't mean you have to be, while well meaning are really not helping me. So a great big from the bottom of my heart thank you. :flower:


----------



## giraffes

So I took my improved mood and marched the dog on an 8 mile hill walk, she's now exhausted and I'm feeling back to normal. The wonderful effects of exercise :)


----------



## linz143

Giraffes, I'm so happy things are looking up for you! You'll have to keep us up to date once again! I know what you mean about DH and unhelpful comments. Mine likes to tell me there's no way I could be pregnant each month. He thinks he's being helpful by not getting my hopes up so they don't get crashed if I'm not, but seriously... when I say something like "I'm having cramps 6 days before my period and that's just not normal" and the automatic response it "Well you're not pregnant", it hurts!


----------



## linz143

Back from the doctor's and the colposcopy is over. Dr. said that so far the cells have just come back atypical but it's been going on for over a year now and is in the "transitional zone" on my cervix, which I'm not sure what that means but it's not a great thing.

I reminded her that these procedures always make me bleed a lot and after she was done she decided to order some bloodwork to test my clotting ability. She says that if there was a slight problem that could be why I have especially heavy periods and why I seem to bleed excessively for small cuts (can you say cutting an apple left me with a soaked paper towel/bandaid for 30 minutes? Yeah...).

So anyway, not sure when I will get the results back for the blood work back, but they said the colposcopy results will be about two weeks. Right around the time AF will be here or not be here. I could go double good news or double bad news or one of both. I'm going to hope for double good! Hope you ladies are having a fabulous day. Anyone almost in their tww?


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Back from the doctor's and the colposcopy is over. Dr. said that so far the cells have just come back atypical but it's been going on for over a year now and is in the "transitional zone" on my cervix, which I'm not sure what that means but it's not a great thing.
> 
> I reminded her that these procedures always make me bleed a lot and after she was done she decided to order some bloodwork to test my clotting ability. She says that if there was a slight problem that could be why I have especially heavy periods and why I seem to bleed excessively for small cuts (can you say cutting an apple left me with a soaked paper towel/bandaid for 30 minutes? Yeah...).
> 
> So anyway, not sure when I will get the results back for the blood work back, but they said the colposcopy results will be about two weeks. Right around the time AF will be here or not be here. I could go double good news or double bad news or one of both. I'm going to hope for double good! Hope you ladies are having a fabulous day. Anyone almost in their tww?


Well I hope you are one step closer to some peace! I woke up this morning and had more creamy/slimy cm. What was strange was about 30 minutes after checking I had a gush of bright red blood. Not a lot but enough to think oh my is my period starting again. After about 1 hour of having a tampon in I had an "a-ha" moment. I must have slightly cut myself checking this morning because I haven't had a speck of blood since.

I had another negative OPK this morning but my cm is never like it is this early on so I'm hoping that I ovulate earlier this month because of the clomid. I guess we'll see soon. 

You'll be sad to find out I totally forgot to temp this morning. I set my alarm for a time I could wake up and temp every morning but when I woke up I was already up before I realized I had forgot! AH crapola!!! 

I guess I'll start tomorrow, but I doubt it will really pay to start this late.


----------



## linz143

Haley, idk about you, but I start getting slimy cm about 5 days before I ovulate. I get 2 days of that, and then 3 days of EWCM. On the day it's most abundant it's usually the same day I ovulate. ALSO, don't give up on temping!! It's like quitting smoking. Ok, so you messed up once. Should you not try at all?? NO! 

My first month temping I started at 4 dpo and I still found it helpful in determining when AF was coming!


----------



## Haleytivet

Ok strange question for y'all but have any of you heard of passing a mucus Plug after ovulation? The last two months I have had what I though was just LARGE ewcm, but after seeing what a mucus plug looks like I am thinking that is what it has been. I read that a small percentage of women pass a mucus plug after ovulation when the cervix closes. So am I starting to BD at the wrong time? Maybe I am missing the whole fertile window all together. The last two months I've had this plug/mucus the day after I had a positive OPK. So when I thought I was most fertile maybe I really wasn't and the window had already passed! Maybe I am ovulating earlier than the lh surge??

Thoughts???


----------



## linz143

Haleytivet said:


> Ok strange question for y'all but have any of you heard of passing a mucus Plug after ovulation? The last two months I have had what I though was just LARGE ewcm, but after seeing what a mucus plug looks like I am thinking that is what it has been. I read that a small percentage of women pass a mucus plug after ovulation when the cervix closes. So am I starting to BD at the wrong time? Maybe I am missing the whole fertile window all together. The last two months I've had this plug/mucus the day after I had a positive OPK. So when I thought I was most fertile maybe I really wasn't and the window had already passed! Maybe I am ovulating earlier than the lh surge??
> 
> Thoughts???

Hi Haley - I have never heard anything like that. I do know that on the day I ovulate that sometimes I can have REALLY abundant cm. Also, the day after the OPK turns positive is usually the day of ovulation, not the first +, unless you are only catching it at the tail end. HOWEVER, that being said, the day before your OPK turns positive is the best time to be BDing anyway, so don't wait till it turns + to start. You should already be starting before then.


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Haleytivet said:
> 
> 
> Ok strange question for y'all but have any of you heard of passing a mucus Plug after ovulation? The last two months I have had what I though was just LARGE ewcm, but after seeing what a mucus plug looks like I am thinking that is what it has been. I read that a small percentage of women pass a mucus plug after ovulation when the cervix closes. So am I starting to BD at the wrong time? Maybe I am missing the whole fertile window all together. The last two months I've had this plug/mucus the day after I had a positive OPK. So when I thought I was most fertile maybe I really wasn't and the window had already passed! Maybe I am ovulating earlier than the lh surge??
> 
> Thoughts???
> 
> Hi Haley - I have never heard anything like that. I do know that on the day I ovulate that sometimes I can have REALLY abundant cm. Also, the day after the OPK turns positive is usually the day of ovulation, not the first +, unless you are only catching it at the tail end. HOWEVER, that being said, the day before your OPK turns positive is the best time to be BDing anyway, so don't wait till it turns + to start. You should already be starting before then.Click to expand...

I definitely start trying before it turns positive, I'm just wondering if I maybe should start trying even earlier... My friend reccommended that I start at cd 7. Last month I didn't start trying until day 11 and I had positive OPK day 12. I would have started sooner but DHs work schedule sometimes takes him on the road which makes ttc a little more challenging :)


----------



## linz143

I asked my GYN today about timing and frequency and if every day or every other day was better/worse and she said that every other day around your fertile time was perfectly adequate. If we know that it's pretty much impossible to get pregnant more than 5 days out, what we're talking about is something like 2-3 times max should be sufficiently covered. If you're not ovulating until day 13 or 14, day 7 seems awfully early. If you ovulate on cd 13, then the earliest I'd bother trying is 5 days before, or CD 8, but I'd probably go for CD 9 instead.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - fingers crossed for double positive test results. And good to know they're checking your bloods out too.

Haley - no ideas really, but earlier BD can't do any harm!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies, well I went and had my last IUI so today puts me at 3dpiui..and this week has been a week from hell for me hoping that it gets better....any who I hope all you lovely ladies are doing the best...:hugs:


----------



## linz143

Hi first- Hope things get better for you :( Is dpiui the same as dpo? I know what iui is, but I'm not sure how it relates to ovulation timing.

I'm 5 dpo today. Nothing really going on here. I swear the first week of the tww is the easiest since you really can't SS. Just wait till you're past the implantation window...

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Hi first- Hope things get better for you :( Is dpiui the same as dpo? I know what iui is, but I'm not sure how it relates to ovulation timing.
> 
> I'm 5 dpo today. Nothing really going on here. I swear the first week of the tww is the easiest since you really can't SS. Just wait till you're past the implantation window...
> 
> How's everyone else getting on?

Definately easier at the beginning of 2ww, and you have real hope. I hope this is your month! This second week of 2ww has been miserable. I'm loosing all my hope now. My spotting looks like AF is coming. She normally spots on 12/13dpo and AF kicks in 14dpo but she started spotting on 9dpo this time so really threw me. Still spotting now at 11dpo but think AF will kick in soon.

I hope all you ladies have better luck. :dust:


----------



## leia37

gemmy - hang in there. no witch yet.

I'm on 4dpo and playing the waiting game. feels like forever already. wish it wasnt too early to symptom spot cause i can spot a few. crazy.

Hope everybody else is doing fine. :dust: and fx'd for all


----------



## gemmy

leia37 said:


> gemmy - hang in there. no witch yet.
> 
> I'm on 4dpo and playing the waiting game. feels like forever already. wish it wasnt too early to symptom spot cause i can spot a few. crazy.
> 
> Hope everybody else is doing fine. :dust: and fx'd for all

Thanks leia but she is here for sure :(

That anti-witch spray is still not working my end and she is mega heavy and early after all that spotting. :( Think she is getting me back after a couple of light months.

Onwards and upwards, I'm not ment to have a September baby....maybe an October one....?

Good luck to you. I was certainly thinking I felt a lot at 4dpo! It was hard not to symptom spot! Your wait will soon fly past and hope you get a bfp!

Hope all you ladies get your positives :dust:


----------



## leia37

:hugs: gemmy


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello All, I hope that everyone is doing well....I am doing alot better.:) for the most part.

Thank you all for listening it's good to have someone to talk to that understands....I will be back on later to check in with you lovely ladies it basketball time...


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi everyone, I havent been able to post but I have been reading the posts on my phone. 

Tuesday night hubby's abdominal pain that he has been dealing with for a few weeks now got severly worse and we ended up in the ER. He was admitted into the hospital through the ER and eventually got his gallbladder removed. We came home yesterday and I am exhausted. At one point I went 30+hours with no sleep. Hes healing up really well and I hope that he gets back to 100% soon. 

Unfortunately I got my +OPK yesterday and obviously there will be no BD anytime soon. So we are out this month....Im pretty bummed but jist thankful to have my husband here with me

Hows everyone getting along?


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I got my ff account set up and bought my bbt thermometer but the first morning I was going to start was the morning we were at the ER so havent started yet...Ill prob start monday even though its too late for this cycle Ill have a start.


----------



## linz143

Wishin, my god it sounds like you've had a trying couple of days! How awful for DH, but it's good that you guys caught it in time for surgery. :( Hope he is feeling better soon. The first month I started temping was after ovulation, but it was still helpful to see how it worked. Consider it a "dry" run before the real deal next month if you will. The first month I temped my readings were all over the place since I wasn't setting an alarm and it took a cycle or two to figure out what worked for me.

AFM - 6 dpo and a temp spike this morning, however my alarm didn't go off this morning and so it was 30 minutes later than my normal time. It's a big spike for only 30 minutes, but this is what I mean when I say when you really have to be diligent about it being the same time every day or else the readings really don't mean much. I'm sure tomorrow they will go down (if they don't I'll be shocked). Only things I've been feeling are pressure, bloating, and cramping, all which can be attributed to me healing after the colposcopy, so I'm not really bothering to SS until it's been at least a week since the procedure.


----------



## linz143

Oh hey! And I think because you clicked on my chart before you signed up it gave me 5 free extra days of VIP access! Sweet! Thank you!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - so sorry to hear about your OH, glad to hear he's on the mend and hope this is the start of life improving for you now. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry to hear about DH wishin! Hope he has a quick recovery!! 

AFM, I had bad twinges, cramps all night last night! I was sure it was just wishful thinking to be ovulation. This morning I woke up to a great amount of ewcm. Still negative OPKs though. Kinda confusing because I've never had this amount of ewcm before a positive OPK. Hmmmm.. Since then I've tried taking 2 more OPKs and I keep getting error messages on my tester window. Ugggh! So I may have gotten a positive and didn't know! Thank goodness we have been BDing every other day and glad I started on cd 7!! Ok enough about me! How are y'all doing??


----------



## giraffes

Haley - all that EWCM has to be good news :) Hopefully this will be the month for you au naturelle!

AFM - I'm still spotting (day 21 now, bleurgh) although it seems to be slowing down a bit. I've had some wierd cramps over the last couple of days and have been feeling queasy on and off. Nothing major, just periodically in waves. Which of course I've interpreted as being a good sign - seriously I'm nuts. Anyway, off to see the specialist tomorrow to see what she has to say. I guess if nothing else I'll get OH's SA results :) I'll keep you posted and try not to come home in such a mess as last week!!

Happy Sunday everyone xxx


----------



## leia37

Wishin - sorry to hear about your tough week. Hope your dh is feeling better.

Giraffes - Best of luck tomorrow, hope all goes well. Let us know how you got on.


----------



## giraffes

Hello everyone!

So that was quite a positive trip to the specialist, who was great. Hubby's sperm count was perfect, so as suspected the problems are mine! All my tests were normal except for last cycle's progesterone, which shows that I didn't ovulate, which she says explains why I have had 3 weeks of bleeding and currently feel like crap. So just the HSG to go, then clomid if the tubes are clear or IVF if they're not. And it's only an 18 week wait for IVF if they are blocked so I may get a 2012 BFP :)

Hope you all had a good day G xx


----------



## linz143

Giraffes, sucks on the anovulatory cycle, but good news on the rest of the results! So if the tubes are not clear, is there not a clearing procedure they could do? Or do they just go straight to IVF?

AFM - I'm just hanging out... waiting for something to happen. No real symptoms, it's just business as usual over here. Only thing out of place was that I woke up this morning with a headache. I keep waiting for my temp to do something interesting, but for now it's just being normal. Oh and my BBs have been sore pretty much this whole tww, but I figure if it was there at 2 dpo, then it's not really a good indication of whether or not it's a symptom. Will probably do a test Weds (10 dpo) and then Thurs morning (11 dpo) before we leave. Then I'll be off on our trip so I won't be temping or testing till I get back. If by some miracle I make it back without AF in tow I'll be super excited to test, as she is due anywhere from Sun 1/22 - Tues 1/24 and we are coming home on Monday evening.

Not completely feeling it as I was earlier this month, but trying to stay positive this month. I know it's still early, but it just feels like once you get to 8+ dpo if you aren't seeing any signs that you want to automatically assume you are out.


----------



## giraffes

Linz are you all set for your honeymoon? Excited?! I hope you have a fab time and bring back a bump...

I've had 5 previous abdominal surgeries, so my insides are a bit of a mess. So for me they would skip the laparoscopy that normal people get to unblock tubes and go straight to IVF. This would minimise any further risks to my GI system. But the HSG sometimes unblocks the tubes, so hopefully that could do the trick!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, hope your all ok been reading from my phone so not been posting but i'm back now lol.

Wishn - hope oh is feeling better at least he'll be fighting fit for next ovulation day?? :hugs: x

Giraffes - Fingers crossed for your hsg :hugs: x

Linz - not long till your honeymoon! i'm well jel!! Here's hoping you come home with a bfp!! :hugs: x

Hayley - Any luck with the opk's?? :hugs: x

Leia, Gemmy, First - How you all doing? hope your all good :hugs: x

Hope i didn't forget anyone?? xx


----------



## Haleytivet

nats77 said:


> Hi ladies, hope your all ok been reading from my phone so not been posting but i'm back now lol.
> 
> Wishn - hope oh is feeling better at least he'll be fighting fit for next ovulation day?? :hugs: x
> 
> Giraffes - Fingers crossed for your hsg :hugs: x
> 
> Linz - not long till your honeymoon! i'm well jel!! Here's hoping you come home with a bfp!! :hugs: x
> 
> Hayley - Any luck with the opk's?? :hugs: x
> 
> Leia, Gemmy, First - How you all doing? hope your all good :hugs: x
> 
> Hope i didn't forget anyone?? xx

I couldn't get to the computer fast enough this morning. I got my + OPK this morning!!! I'm so excited! I swear its almost as exciting as seeing a positive preggo test! You wait for those long 2 minutes and it hits ya! I took a picture and sent it to the hubs! He obviously was not as excited as me but he has been so supportive this cycle. I haven't had to beg him to BD every other day. He has just known that it's going to happen. lol. It has made it much more enjoyable this cycle. I tried softcups last night for the first time. It was pretty easy. I thought for sure I would do it wrong and it would all leak out but I made it 4 hours before having to wake up and use the bathroom and at that point my curiosity was killing me so I removed it. 

I need some advice though.. My doctor suggests only BDing every other day this cycle but I'm nervous about skipping tonight since we BD last night. I know most people BD everyday around ovulation and normally so do I for at least 3 days after I get a positive OPK. Do you think I should skip tonight like the doctor says and remain on the every other day BDing or should I go for it and BD these next 2 days in a row?? lol

I kinda look at you girls as my sisters and value your advice/opinions so please give me some input!

I can't wait to see how everyone turns out this month! We HAVE to get some BFPs! It's only fair since we didn't have a single one last month!!!

Fingers crossed for those testing soon, having tests run to get them one step closer to their BFP, and those prepping that uterus!! 

~xoxo~


----------



## linz143

AHHHHH!! HALEY! I'm so excited for you, too! When I got my +opk this month I felt ecstatic, too! I watched a youtube video from a q&A session with a FS and his recommendation was that your most fertile time is the day BEFORE an OPK goes +. So if your doctor is recommending every other day, you will probably ovulate tomorrow, meaning you can BD two days before ov and the day of. I think that will definitely cover it. I asked my OBGYN during my colposcopy if BD every day or every other day was better, and she said it didn't really matter and that every other day should be just fine. But according to that FS, you already hit the best day, so from here, it's all gravy. (ok that's kind of a gross saying when applying it to TTC... LOL... Eww.)


----------



## giraffes

Haley - hurrah for the positive opk! I love seeing those smiley faces, it's the closest I've ever come to a bfp and I get so excited!! I personally would go for it tonight, and maybe skip tomorrow night. It's more important to have the sperm there ready for the egg, so BD pre-ovulation is better than after so if you get your positive today, you should ovulate tomorrow. Good luck!

On another note, I just want to say thanks to you all for your advice re my best friend. Linz - I took your advice and cried! Last week during my meltdown she called to say how sick she was and I just blubbed down the phone at her. This morning I had some very sweet messages about my appointment and I sent her a very long email about it when I got back. Long story short, we're great again and she's going to come with me from now on to my fertility appointments when hubby can't come. It was great talking to her about it and she was really sympathetic. I think we both now understand where the other person is and we can move forward as a team. 

Nats - welcome back xx


----------



## giraffes

Linz - clearly you type quicker than me, but at least our advice was similar!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks ladies. I think I agree with ya'll and will BD tonight and then go every other for the remainder of the week. 

Giraffes, isn't it funny how us women work? I tell my hubby that all the time. We are such strange creatures lol


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - Glad u sorted things with ur friend :thumbup:

Haley - get in there lol :sex:


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- have my fingers crossed for you!!
Girrafes- Thats so exciting that you have a game plan set up...glad they figured out what the bleeding was all about! 

AFM- I assume I Oed already...+OPK was on Friday and havent BD in over a week so uhm unless I have a miraculous conception....haha. Its amazing how all my pains and cramps that I have experienced during O time have been non existant this month...I guess when you are really looking for signs you pick up on everything!!!

Hayley- YAY FOR SMILEY FACE!!!!! HAPPY DANCING!!! ;)


----------



## peachy905

Giraffes, so glad to hear you sorted things out with your gf. It will be so nice to have her with you at the fertility appointments if your dh cannot make it. 

Haley, have fun gettin it on girl! I think the SMEP is a great plan when TTC. Good luck to ya.

Wishnhoping, sorry about thinking that you missed the timing. But you never know... one of the swimmers could have survived for 5 days? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

AFM, first few weeks of pregnancy and already I am so tired. That being said, I am thrilled to finally have my BFP so definitely not complaining. Just wanted to say a big thanks to you ladies for your support while I was TTC. It can just get so stressful... *hugs to all*


----------



## Haleytivet

peachy905 said:


> Giraffes, so glad to hear you sorted things out with your gf. It will be so nice to have her with you at the fertility appointments if your dh cannot make it.
> 
> Haley, have fun gettin it on girl! I think the SMEP is a great plan when TTC. Good luck to ya.
> 
> Wishnhoping, sorry about thinking that you missed the timing. But you never know... one of the swimmers could have survived for 5 days? Keeping my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> AFM, first few weeks of pregnancy and already I am so tired. That being said, I am thrilled to finally have my BFP so definitely not complaining. Just wanted to say a big thanks to you ladies for your support while I was TTC. It can just get so stressful... *hugs to all*

Peachy.. Did I miss the big announcement!??!???? That awesome! Congrats an wish the best for you!!! Yay :)


----------



## leia37

peachy905 said:


> AFM, first few weeks of pregnancy and already I am so tired. That being said, I am thrilled to finally have my BFP so definitely not complaining. Just wanted to say a big thanks to you ladies for your support while I was TTC. It can just get so stressful... *hugs to all*

I missed announcement too. Congratulations to you. WOW. Have a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## gemmy

Hey ladies glad you are all well :) And congrats to you peachy :)

I'm doing fine, currently waiting to ovulate, I know it will come around quick! I have started some temping this month "for fun" so see if that matches the opk. Also interested to know if I get another 11 day LP - I still don't understand why AF started early.

Got loads I should be doing today and tomorrow so should come off here but can't resist signing in :) :dust: for all you ladies :dust:


----------



## nats77

Wow congrats peachy!! :happydance: i also missed this anouncement! U should be shouting it out girly lol xx


----------



## giraffes

Peachy - I missed your announcement too! Congratulations!! A happy and healthy nine months to you xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Peachy!!! where the heck did you announce it! lol I missed it too!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Since I am out this cycle I have already started thinking about a possible conception in February...that would mean another November baby...my son and my DH are both Scorpios...(Nov) so maybe my house is just supposed to be filled with Scorpios....hahaha

OMG TTC makes oyu crazy...true story!


----------



## linz143

According to my horoscope Scorpios and I make very good lovers but make for terrible relationships... and after dating 4 Scorpios in a row, I can confirm that is true!! Two of them together, though... YIKES! ;) I married a Taurus, and he is stubborn as a bull for sure (so am I, I'm an Aries!). I was really hoping for a Virgo, but that's passed me by. Another I'd really like is a Sagittarius (late Nov/early Dec) since I just love every Sagittarius I've ever met. If this month works out it'll be Libra, which I must admit I know nothing about.

As far as symptoms go, I was feeling really positive last night. My BBs were RAGING sore, had some mild on/off nausea, headache all day, and been super bloated for the last few days as well. Then this morning I woke up to a slightly lower temp (No! Go the other way!!) and my face completely broken out. UGH. Sounds like early PMS symptoms to me. I'm 9 dpo today. Will be testing tomorrow AM. Not feeling too hopeful anymore, but we'll see.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- dont give up until the witch shows! Im not even in this month but I am on here cheering you all on! We need a BFP!!! 

Scorpios and Pisces get along well from what I have read but scorpios have quite the attitude...as demonstrated by my dh and ds...wouldt mind another one...especially if this means that my ttc journeywould end ...argh I dont think I can take the mental stress of ttc anymore its driving me bonkers and with everything else going on in my life ...well..feeling a bit hopeless. 

How is everyone else doing? where are you all in your cycles?


----------



## leia37

Linz - fingers crossed for you tomorrow.

Had really cruel dream last night, in dream was going to toilet and noticed spotting in my knickers. It was okay because i knew it was implantation bleeding and that i was pregnant. I was so happy. The dream was so real that when i woke up for a few minutes i actually thought i was :(

I am 7dpo and other than really sore boobs - which i never get but dont think they count as have had since ovulation so dont think they count - have no real symptons although still early. Want to try and resist testing till after the weekend but betting i dont make it past 10dpo (fri)


----------



## linz143

Wishn - I'm trying really hard not to give up! It's terrible because I'm the first one to demand that others don't give up, yet I do it myself when I don't see my chart doing what I want it to. On the other hand, some months I've been for sure positive that my chart was telling me I was pregnant only to have it nosedive right at the end and my lovely friend AF show up sooo...

leia - hopefully the dream is a good sign! I hate dreams that are exceptionally good and real only to find out they're not... it's a terrible way to start a day! I hear that dreams are more realistic and vivid in pregnancy, though (even early) so I'm hoping this means good things for you!

I've been having strange dreams too the last couple nights... about goldfish... this morning about baking bread... I looked them up and they're all related to money and success. Today I spoke to my manager and he said my promotion was signed by the president of the company this morning. I'm now an Accounting Manager! So I do believe that dreams can tell you things!


----------



## peachy905

Linz, congratulations on the promotion! You are still in until AF shows so hopefully you will get a BFP. 10 dpo is very early so hope you do not get too disappointed if it shows an (initial) negative. keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Giraffes, thanks for the good wishes. I went from the miserable 2ww to the now very anxious 1st trimester. I was googling miscarriage rates earlier... really not a good thing to do because now I think I made myself more nervous. How is everything with you?

Wishnhoping, we are here for you when you want to vent. TTC definitely can be really stressful. My 6 months felt like an eternity and towards the end between timing, opks, preseed, SMEP I was really edgey. This forum has been a great place to share the journey. *hugs* Hope you feel better.

Leia, I have my fingers crossed for you! Fairy dust your way : )


----------



## giraffes

Linz - congratulations on the promotion, that's fab news. You can head off on your honeymoon even more happy now!

Peachy - try not to worry (I know it's easier said than done) and enjoy it! Instead of googling miscarriages try googling prams or nursery paint choices :)

Leia - hope the dream comes true!


----------



## wishnhoping

Peachy- ditto on what giraffes said...dont google the bad stuff! A positive attititude and happy thoughts is the best course of action right now! Bad thoughts are poison! Did you and DH discuss names? 

Linz- congrats on the promotion! look at u! 

I have a quesiton about temping...So I have very restless sleep. I wake up several times throughout the night...I had set my alarm for 6am but found that I have woke up several times before that happens...will my temps be accurate? not sure how that wil lwork


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I'm a total restless sleeper. I wore a device a few times that records how much you wake up and it told me I was waking between 12 and 14 times a night! As long as you are able to get back to sleep and don't get up or start drinking stuff, it should be fine. I would say if 20 minutes go by each time it may not be entirely accurate, but for instance, I woke up this morning at 5 am, looked at the clock, rolled over to go back to sleep, tossed and turned for what felt like quite awhile, then annoyed decided I was just going to take my temp since I couldn't sleep. Put the thermometer in my mouth and as soon as it started beeping my 6 am alarm went off. I must have dozed off sometime between 5 and 6 but it was restless and wake/sleep/wake/sleep. Expecting to see an affected temperature on the read out, I looked at it and it was .01 off from yesterday... so I think so long as you don't lie in bed for 30 minutes talking or moving around it'll be fine.

AFM today - BFN this morning. Told DH last night that I was having cramps and he asked why. My response was "I don't know, sometimes I get them and sometimes I don't." Then he started looking all googly eyed at me. Ugh! I don't want him to be disappointed if it's another no-go month! Can't wait to leave tomorrow so I can just forget about it for the rest of the tww!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- sorry about your bfn...as hard as it is try to forget about it and enjoy ur vacay! At least u get to have a few drinkity drinks right?

THanks for the info on temping...the bbt termometer i bought at walgreens is broken..so I have to go buy a new one :( ...its not reading at all


----------



## leia37

Linz - :hugs: early days yet. Have a fantastic honeymoon. relax :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Congrats Linz on your promotion! That's awesome. This year is starting out fabulous for you. Honeymoon, promotion, now all we need is a BFP!!!!

You're still early so don't give up just yet.

AFM, I'm 1 dpo today. Still getting ewcm so we're still BDing every other night. So the dreaded tww begins! AHHHHH... HELP! lol

Hope that everyone is doing well. Did ya'll start a tww forum this cycle? Just curious. Didn't want to miss out :)

xoxo


----------



## giraffes

Linz - sorry to hear about the BFN, try not to think about it and have a fantastic honeymoon.

Haley - good luck with the 2ww!

AFM - I'm hoping you don't all disappear over to a 2ww thread (selfish I know ;)) as I am way out of sync with you all now.


----------



## Haleytivet

I'm good staying here for the tww. I just didn't know if people did move somewhere :)


----------



## linz143

No one started a thread this month since we are all out of sync now! We can just stay here. I'm good with that! I'm not getting discouraged with a bfn since I know its early and I am having some interesting symptoms. Been having cramps since 8 dpo and SUPER sore boobs since yesterday (9 dpo). Also my skin has been breaking out like crazy since yesterday as well. While this is normally an af symptom, it usually shows up like a day or two before, not 7 days. So I'm still hopeful but not convinced. We shall see! Will hopefully come home wig good news for you ladies! Talk to you all next week!


----------



## giraffes

Have a wonderful time Linz - looking forward to hearing all about it on your return :)


----------



## wishnhoping

HAVE A GREAT H0NEYMOON LINZ!!!!!

Hi everyone else- hows everyone doing? I am just anxiously awaiting next cycle which is like a mont haway...argh


----------



## linz143

Aww wishin, hang in there. Here's to hoping next cycle is the one for you. Dh and I are delayed 2 hours at the airport right now, so of course I'm killing time online at bnb! Just wanted to let you ladies know that I had a temp rise this morning despite taking it an hour early. Also I tested this morning at 12 dpo and while it appeared to be a bfn, something weird happened... I could see where the positive line comes up. Usually its super blank and I can't tell at all where the second line should be but this morning there was a clear outline within 5 minutes... Fxd this means something is brewing!


----------



## giraffes

OMG OMG OMG, Linz this has to be it! I'm so excited for you, and the suspense of you not posting while you're on honeymoon is going to kill us all!! Looks like those vitamins may have done the trick ;)


----------



## linz143

Well after seeing that weird outline I "may" have brought some tests with me. Id just rather not be boozing it up the entire time if I could possibly have a bfp. I may not test tomorrow but probably will on saturday just to be safe. And you know if I get a bfp I will find 5 minutes to log on and type those 3 letters! Other wise if you don't hear from me, assume the worst!


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Well after seeing that weird outline I "may" have brought some tests with me. Id just rather not be boozing it up the entire time if I could possibly have a bfp. I may not test tomorrow but probably will on saturday just to be safe. And you know if I get a bfp I will find 5 minutes to log on and type those 3 letters! Other wise if you don't hear from me, assume the worst!

Wow linz, this sounds good!! Good luck to you!! (...yeah I found 5 mins on my honeymoon to go on the net too, cocktail in hand of course...) Good luck, hope this is your month :) Have fun !


----------



## Haleytivet

Omg!!! I'm praying this is it for y'all!!!!!! Keep us posted :) but most importantly... HAVE FUN and RELAX!!!!!


----------



## leia37

Sounds so promising Linz. got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. :)


----------



## giraffes

Just thought I'd share my comedy medical receptionist conversation of the day.

Me - Hello, I got the letter rough about my HSG today and I was just wondering if there was any chance I could get it done in the next few days as I've just finished my period (it says on the letter you have to have it after you bleeding has stopped and before day 10)

R - I don't think so but let me check.

Me - ok, it's just that my last period lasted over 3 weeks so if I don't have it now then it could be ages before my next slot.

R - ok we have a space, when was the first date of your last period

Me - Boxing day, like I said it was over 3 weeks long

R - Oh you can't have it, it has to be before day 10 in case you're not pregnant

Me - Yes I understand that, but I can't be pregnant because I've only just finished my period

R - But you could be pregnant as it's after day 10 of your cycle

Me - But I'm not

R - You need to see your specialist

Me - I did, on monday

R - Oh, well you still can't have it, call again on day 1 of your next cycle.

Luckily, I could see the funny side of it, but I was definitely in the "I know more than you about this" camp

G xxx

PS have any of you seen this... https://www.ivfindia.com/getting_pregnant_comic_book_new/comic1_chap0.htm

It's a comic book guide to infertility, complete with comedy facial expressions!!


----------



## wishnhoping

ARGHHHHH! LINZ! I was reading this in the car and started screaming you better have taken a test with you...thank goodness you did! lol....I will be anxiously waiting for your post!

lol...stilll WTO here hehe....ill be saying this for the next 3 weeks..maybe 4


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- As I read your post I just kept shaking my head....I HATE it when they dont listen to people who are trying to explain whats going on with their bodies

lucky she was on the phone with you and not me because I woudlnt have taken it in good stride like you! kudos!!!! keep us posted on when you get to see them!


----------



## nats77

Wow Linz that all sounds so promising, and they say if u dream of swimming with fish it's a good sign of pregnancy! So were u swimming with those goldfish? Fingers crossed for u Linz. Can't wait till u next post x x x


----------



## nats77

Well as for me if I didn't know I wasn't pregnant then I would think I was! So it just goes to show how similar af and pg symptoms really are. I've got really sore bb's and I've been so emotional it's unreal. I'm constantly on the toilet weeing and I broke out in spots like a week ago! Only thing is I know I won't b getting a bfp because we didn't bd anywhere near ovulation time. Weird huh? Oh well on to next month for me x x x


----------



## leia37

Had another dream last night about doing a test and getting a bfp - have so got it on the brain. Felt awful all day yesterday, my head was just spinning and had to sleep in afternoon and it is still spinning and feeling lightheaded today. Sore boobs have gone completely but gums have bleed the last 3 days of brushing. Did a test this morning (10dpo) and wasnt quite fmu as the kids got me up at 5 so went then but did test 4 hours later. I think i got what Linz got. not a bfp but i could see where the line should be. Very very faint and an untrained eye (lol) would have said blank but i really think i could see something. dont think evap cause within time limit. trying not to get too enthusiastic about it but have to admit a little excited and the wait till tomorrow morning is going to be hell. wish i temped now so i knew what that was doing. Maybe i'm just going crazy and seeing something thats not there!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

eeeeek leia!!!! we could be on oour way to TWO bfps!!! Cant wait for you all to upate us!!!

Are you guys using hte same brand test you have used before? I usually get FRER and $ stores ones but the few times I switched up were compelte heartbreaks. The walgreens test I bought gave me a false positive, and the answers hpt test gave me what you guys are describing...a line (colorless) in the place where the + line would have shown up...got my hopes up so badly i was driving around with a cup of pee in my car remember? hahaha....I hope hope hope this is for both of you...waiting until tomorrow is going ot be so hard :)


----------



## Haleytivet

I agree!!! Things are heating up around here! I just hope this is great news!!! I can hardly wait until tomorrow to read the news! AHHHH... :)


----------



## nats77

so exciting!! come on bfp's it's about time we had some!! xxx
babydust xxx


----------



## leia37

still not sure, another test this morning and the same results, very,very,very faint possible line. was hoping it would be darker or easier to tell. so dont want to get hopes up (but although my head is saying Be sensible it could just be my eyes, my stomach is churning and jumping up and down with excitement). The faint line today was in exactly the same place as yesterday and thickness. :shrug: wish i could say for sure. I guess i will have to wait for tomorrow or hang on and try later - always hard to wait 4 hours or more during day and limit fluids. I am going to feel so stupid if this isnt it and its all been in my head

Thanks for the warning Wishin. I am using the same tests as last time. only internet cheapies as cant justify spending out on my poas obsession.

I am still feeling lightheaded and dizzy and boobs hurt again. oh well fingers crossed for tomorrow, wish we knew how Linz was getting on.

How's everybody else doing? :)


----------



## linz143

Leia, hope this is good news for you! Unfortunately mine is not turning into a bfp so far. Got a bfn this morning. Not stressing about it since I have a fun day of zip lining ahead of me and so far the vacation has been amazing. No signs of AF either even though she's due tomorrow or in a day or two. Just super sore bbs still and that's about it. Hope to see some good news when I get home ladies! Aloha!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, it's been awhile with alot of things going on but we are working thriugh them the best we can....I am now 11dpiui and the only symptoms I have had is sharp pains in the boobs and this morning my stomach feels like I have been doing sit ups. (weird) other than that nothing at all, I am due for AF either sunday or monday....I hope all is doing well and I can't wait to see all the BFP'S...:hugs: and thanks for listening.


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Leia, hope this is good news for you! Unfortunately mine is not turning into a bfp so far. Got a bfn this morning. Not stressing about it since I have a fun day of zip lining ahead of me and so far the vacation has been amazing. No signs of AF either even though she's due tomorrow or in a day or two. Just super sore bbs still and that's about it. Hope to see some good news when I get home ladies! Aloha!

Glad to hear your having a blast, and I hope that the witch stays away from you..Have Fun Gal!!!!


----------



## giraffes

Leia, this is sounding great - I would have caved and bought an FRER by now though!!

Linz - sorry to hear there's no strong line yet, glad you're having an awesome holiday though.

Firsttimer - hang in there!

Nats - good luck with the long wait till next month 

xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Ooo leia!! I hope this is it! I definitely would have broke down and gone got a frer! When i had a positive preg test on my frer my internet cheapies didnt show positive for 4 more days! I stopped buying them bc of this...

AFM, I woke up to twinges/ pain down below. I also feel a small change in the sensitivity of my boobs. I'm 4dpo today. I was dry/no cervical mucus te last 2 days. Now the ewcm is back. Not a lot but there...


Still eating my pineapple core :)

Fingers crossed for y'all!!!


----------



## nats77

linz143 said:


> Leia, hope this is good news for you! Unfortunately mine is not turning into a bfp so far. Got a bfn this morning. Not stressing about it since I have a fun day of zip lining ahead of me and so far the vacation has been amazing. No signs of AF either even though she's due tomorrow or in a day or two. Just super sore bbs still and that's about it. Hope to see some good news when I get home ladies! Aloha!

Glad ur having a good time and not stressing to much, i still think ur in with a good chance hun :thumbup: hoping u come home to a bfp xxxx


----------



## firsttimer30

Soooooooo, I was cleaning my bathroom and found a test and decided "what the hell" so I did and I'm pretty sure there is a very faint line. I am freaking out at the moment I just had to tell someone.....OMG!!!!!


----------



## nats77

firsttimer30 said:


> Soooooooo, I was cleaning my bathroom and found a test and decided "what the hell" so I did and I'm pretty sure there is a very faint line. I am freaking out at the moment I just had to tell someone.....OMG!!!!!

First that's like sooooo exciting!!! wooohooo! :happydance: when are you testing again? i hope it's ur bfp xxxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

firsttimer30 said:


> Soooooooo, I was cleaning my bathroom and found a test and decided "what the hell" so I did and I'm pretty sure there is a very faint line. I am freaking out at the moment I just had to tell someone.....OMG!!!!!

Ahhhhhh!!!! That's awesome! Post a pic so we can see :)

Congrats!!


----------



## giraffes

That's amazing news, so so so pleased for you! Especially as it was your last IUI. Well done xxxxx


----------



## firsttimer30

Thanks ladies.......I am trying not to get to overly excited but inside I am jumping for joy..:happydance: I went and bought 4 dollar store test and 3 FRER and if I can I'm not going to test till the morning..If it's positive again it will be the best Birthday present ever....I will most def keep you all posted..


----------



## firsttimer30

Haleytivet said:


> firsttimer30 said:
> 
> 
> Soooooooo, I was cleaning my bathroom and found a test and decided "what the hell" so I did and I'm pretty sure there is a very faint line. I am freaking out at the moment I just had to tell someone.....OMG!!!!!
> 
> Ahhhhhh!!!! That's awesome! Post a pic so we can see :)
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...

I'm not sure how to post pics but I will try here in abit...


----------



## linz143

First- that is wonderful news! And well timed, too since I think we all wanted to see s bfp here! Can't wait to see a darker line confirmed tomorrow!

Afm - bad news ladies. Started spotting today. The witch is here. Not gonna get down about it though. Just going to move on and try again next month.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it isn't too painful and you can enjoy the rest of your honeymoon. Have plenty of wine ;)

First - Good luck xxx


----------



## leia37

Linz - hugs hon. sorry af came. Try and enjoy the rest of your holiday. Zip lining sounds great fun.

First - good luck, cant wait for update.

AFM - Showed this mornings test to dh. He said 'this line?'. I said no thats the control and he said 'you mean this one then'.!!!! So i am going to cautiously say a BFP for me. Really want to get excited but still only 12dpo so havent actually missed af yet. Will keep testing and hope the line gets darker. :)


----------



## nats77

linz - :hugs: hope ur ok and enjoy the rest of ur holiday,

I got a visit from the :witch: this morning although it was totally expected on to the next month i guess xx


----------



## firsttimer30

took another test this morning and it's still positive it's not as dark as the control line but it is there..:happydance: I plan on taking a test every morning this week so I can see it get darker....I will keep you all posted....again Thank you all for everything..


----------



## firsttimer30

what do you think?
View attachment 328406


----------



## leia37

thats a :bfp: Congrats first :happydance:


----------



## Haleytivet

firsttimer30 said:


> what do you think?
> View attachment 328406

Definitely a BFP!!!! Congrats :) I'm so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Thanks Ladies, I so want to shout it from the roof top but I want to wait until I can get into the doc's and confirm with blood test


----------



## nats77

first - that my lovely is definately a :bfp: congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm soo pleased for you, well done hun xxxx


----------



## gemmy

Congrats first timer - that is fantastic :)


----------



## peachy905

Congrats firsttimer! Definitely a bfp. Yay!!!


----------



## giraffes

First - that's totally a BFP!! Congratulations, I'm so pleased for you xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG I go away for the weekend and we get TWO BFP's!!!!! ARGH I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS 1STIMER AND LEIA!!!!! I am sooo overjoyed for you!!! Please stick around and let us know how you are doing!! 

YAY!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I wanted to share something that happened this weekend that I know only you girls will sympathize with...

So this weekend was my sisters bridal shower and bachelorette party. Her sister in law to be and I were the only ones in a group of girls (ages 26-28) that have a child. I was talking to her future SIL about the kids and then somehow the topic changed to when we would be TTC #2 and I shared with her that it had taken 9 months to conceive #1 and that we are currently on 10 months trying to conceive #2....you know what her answer was?

Really?! I got pregnant sooooo easily! I stopped taking BC the day before my wedding and told my doctor I'd see him next month because Id be pregnant...and sure enough the following month I was pregnant and having my first visit..

OMG I WANTED TO BITCH SLAP HER! How freaking insensitive of her to say something like that to someone who just told her what a hard time they were having TTC and the heartache behind it....ugh some people are so ignorant

Oh and then she later mentions that in spite of Doctor's orders to not work out as hard dring her pregnancy she did keep working out hard and the baby was 8 born premature..and shes like laughing about it like its some big joke that she felt working out was more important than her childs health. There is adiffernece between being healthy and being compulsive with working out...yea she crossed that line. 

Seriously wanted to kill this girl


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> I wanted to share something that happened this weekend that I know only you girls will sympathize with...
> 
> So this weekend was my sisters bridal shower and bachelorette party. Her sister in law to be and I were the only ones in a group of girls (ages 26-28) that have a child. I was talking to her future SIL about the kids and then somehow the topic changed to when we would be TTC #2 and I shared with her that it had taken 9 months to conceive #1 and that we are currently on 10 months trying to conceive #2....you know what her answer was?
> 
> Really?! I got pregnant sooooo easily! I stopped taking BC the day before my wedding and told my doctor I'd see him next month because Id be pregnant...and sure enough the following month I was pregnant and having my first visit..
> 
> OMG I WANTED TO BITCH SLAP HER! How freaking insensitive of her to say something like that to someone who just told her what a hard time they were having TTC and the heartache behind it....ugh some people are so ignorant
> 
> Oh and then she later mentions that in spite of Doctor's orders to not work out as hard dring her pregnancy she did keep working out hard and the baby was 8 born premature..and shes like laughing about it like its some big joke that she felt working out was more important than her childs health. There is adiffernece between being healthy and being compulsive with working out...yea she crossed that line.
> 
> Seriously wanted to kill this girl

OMG!!!! I completely relate! It would have taken me a lot not to say anything...

I have a friend that said something similar. It was the month of my 1st miscarriage and she had told me "I feel so bad for you because you want a baby so badly and it was just so easy for me and we weren't even trying" ACKKKKKKK!!!! I totally know how you feel! You want to just strangle them!

After many conversations I finally just said.. Well you know it probably wasn't really that easy for you because you weren't protecting for the last 2 years and never got pregnant so really it could have taken you 2 years... lol DH had a good laugh at that one! He was like yea who knows if you would have had a hard time ttc. lol

I don't understand how some people can be so INSENSITIVE!!!! To want something so badly and it not happen... or like her and not even wanting a child yet because she wasn't ready to stop partying and she gets preggo!

My heart just hurts for people like us that have to go through the stupidity of others' lack of sensitivity!

xoxo
:hugs:


----------



## leia37

Oh Wisnhin big :hugs: . Some people just dont have any brains / common sense or tact. I'm surprised you didnt slap her. I want to slap her!!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> I wanted to share something that happened this weekend that I know only you girls will sympathize with...
> 
> So this weekend was my sisters bridal shower and bachelorette party. Her sister in law to be and I were the only ones in a group of girls (ages 26-28) that have a child. I was talking to her future SIL about the kids and then somehow the topic changed to when we would be TTC #2 and I shared with her that it had taken 9 months to conceive #1 and that we are currently on 10 months trying to conceive #2....you know what her answer was?
> 
> Really?! I got pregnant sooooo easily! I stopped taking BC the day before my wedding and told my doctor I'd see him next month because Id be pregnant...and sure enough the following month I was pregnant and having my first visit..
> 
> OMG I WANTED TO BITCH SLAP HER! How freaking insensitive of her to say something like that to someone who just told her what a hard time they were having TTC and the heartache behind it....ugh some people are so ignorant
> 
> Oh and then she later mentions that in spite of Doctor's orders to not work out as hard dring her pregnancy she did keep working out hard and the baby was 8 born premature..and shes like laughing about it like its some big joke that she felt working out was more important than her childs health. There is adiffernece between being healthy and being compulsive with working out...yea she crossed that line.
> 
> Seriously wanted to kill this girl

I'm am so sorry that you had to be around such an ungreatful, self centered person (putting it nicely) I would have went off the deep end....keep your head held high and don't let ignorance get you down...:hugs:


----------



## firsttimer30

So how is everyone doing today?


----------



## Haleytivet

OK ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think I just saw remnants of IMPLANTATION bleeding!!!!!

I took a picture but didn't want to post it in fear of it being TMI, but if ya'll want to see it I'll post it...

I am 6/7 dpo and the last 2 days I have had some cramping and lotiony cm (wish I would have taken a picture of it). Last night while sleeping I woke up to some sharp stabbing pains on the left side that lasts seconds then went away. I thought it was gas pains because I've been extra gassy lately...

This morning I woke up with some cramping. I went the restroom just now and had pink on the toilet paper so I decided to check my cervix and look at my cm. I was a little terrified at first as I saw BLOOD but when I wiped it onto a tissue it was mixed with clear mucus and slight brown discharge. I checked again and barely anymore blood. I am 2 weeks away from my period (I ovulated extra early this cycle but I think it's because of the clomid) so it's hard for me to believe that this is spotting due to AF.

Fingers crossed!!!!!! I know that based on research there is varying degrees of what people see as implantation bleeding... I just hope this is it!!! 

At least we'll know what to call it in a couple days :)

If I'm preggo then it's definitely implantation!! HA...


----------



## leia37

ooooooohhhhh Haley, fingers crossed for you. Sounds promising. Keep us all updated x


----------



## firsttimer30

fingers crossed for you Haley....looking forward to an update...


AFM-I am going to call and make an appointment in the morning..I hope you all have an amazing night and I will chat with you tomorrow..


----------



## linz143

Ladies, I'm so happy to be home and see all of this wonderful news! I can't believe what an eventful week I've missed! Grats on the BFPs First and Leia! Haley, I hope this is it for you! Hope I can join you gals next month!

AFM - I'm having the worst AF I've ever seen, using a menstral cup and had to empty it 4 times today (should be able to go 12 hours without changing) and while I've seen clotting in the past this time it's different... when I was in the airport using the restroom there were these clumpy flesh like things coming out, two the size of my thumb tip. Not sure if it was a month when it worked and then ended early or what, but this morning I was bleeding through a pad in less than an hour for 4 hours straight... :( 

Not too worried. There is always next month, I just have never seen anything like this before.

In good news, I am home safe and sound. My cat is meowing excitedly at our arrival, and I'm back to work in the morning. On CD 2 at this point. 

Fx'd for your appt tomorrow first! Tell us all about it! (I know you will!) :D


----------



## leia37

Linz - you might well be right about the chemical pregnancy. I think i may have had something similar a few months ago. Felt the same as i do now, very dizzy, af came a few days late and was extremely heavy, clotty and very painful (to the point of reducing me to tears). hadnt had an af like that maybe ever. Good Luck for next month. fx'd you will be joining us :)


----------



## giraffes

Haley - that sounds very very exciting! Fingers crossed you're number three for this month.

Linz - sorry to hear your AF is so horrible, I agree with Leia that it could have been a chemical.

Wishin - Big hugs, I swear all such people should be locked in a room and somehow forcefed the emotional heatbreak of TTC.

First - Good luck with your appt.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hayley- THAT IS SO EXCITING! Eeek I am sorry to tell you this is going ot be your longest 2ww ever...lol but with a nice lil prize at the end hopefully! Fingers crossed!

Linz- Welcome back!! I missed you! Im so sorry AF is so horrible this month..I have heard that after a chemical it can sometimes be easier the following month to conceive? not sure how that works but I hope that you join the other lovely ladies in the first tri soon!

1stimer- let us know about your apt

AFM- Been fighting with DH for awhile now...its about his health and how I put all this effort into taking care of him, drive him to every doctor in town, etc but he makes no effort to take care of himself or follow the instructions given to him by the Drs. It has been taking a toll on me for a long time to exert so much energy into his health when he doesnt bother to care about it at all. He stayed at his mothers last night and it is breaking my heart. I miss him I love him but I refuse to watch him not take care of himself and in turn make his health worse. I dont know where this puts us on the ttc spectrum as I dont think we should be trying for another one when our marriage is going through such a bumpy ride.


----------



## linz143

Wishn - There were some months back when DH and I were fighting and going through some stuff. Finally I told him that with the way he was acting, and the instability of our relationship that I didn't want to ttc anymore and that we would be putting it off until I could see that everything was going to be ok for us. DH did not like that and I think that was part of what got him getting his act together. He knew that if he wanted to ever have kids he needed to work through his problems and bring some stability to our relationship.

Of course every relationship is different. Most guys are so relaxed about ttc, that they don't care if it's now or 2 years from now. Luckily my DH is having baby cravings, so he's not willing to wait. I do believe that being upfront and honest about it is the best way though. Sometimes it takes a few days or a week or even a month for what you said to sink in and for him to make changes. For my DH and myself it took months of constantly talking, arguing, having bad moments, good ones, and then finally him getting a DUI to work out the kinks. Since then it's been smooth sailing and all that lovey dovey crap. But in the meantime, it really did take some brutal honesty between the two of us to identify the problem and have each person work on their part. Don't be afraid to tell him just like you did how he is affecting you. It will be a good thing in the long run. Also, you probably know how quickly things can turn around once they have a change of attitude. I'll keep my fingers crossed that his is a swift one.

Hang in there darling.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi ladies. Thanks for the positivity! I can't help but to think this is it but due to my history I am playing it cautious and trying not to get my hopes up.

Linz, So sorry to hear that you are having a rough month! Take this month as a sign that your body is just cleaning out getting ready for that egg! 

Wishin - I hope things get easier. It wouldn't be called life it we had it easy all the time right? Sometimes I take DH and I's tiffs as bringing us back down to reality. Sometimes the fighting and arguing is what makes you stronger. If you can get through the hard times it makes the happy times that much happier and really makes you feel blessed. Of course you already have enough to worry about so it makes it harder! I'll say a little prayer for ya'll :) :hugs:

First - Keep us updated!!!! So happy for ya'll!!!

AFM, I checked my CM again this morning and it was creamy white mixed with light light brown. No red/pink anywhere to find! YAY!!! Hopefully this is it! And yes wishin this is just making this wait even LONGER.. Bad thing is that I have such a long cycle and I ovulated so early this month so my two week wait will be a total of a 3 week wait.. But because I ovulated so early I should get a +hpt earlier even though AF wouldn't show up til later. Right? lol

As much as we KNOW about our cycles and ttc everyday is just as confusing as the last! UGH!

Well fingers crossed for everyone! Now that our cycles are all over the place we aren't so much waiting with one another as we are just a support group! I'm so happy that I met you ladies! Couldn't imagine going through this without ya'll here for words of wisdom etc.

:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

I am a true believer that my husband is my sole mate. I cant even imagine leading my life without him..sometimes I imagine it would be much easier not dealing with some of the issues but not worht the pain of going through life without someone that is such a perfect match for me. 

That being said, the Doctor's have essentially told him that if he does not change his habits he will be dead in 15 years. This means He wont watch our son graduate high school, and if we do conceive wont see the next kiddo go through high school and if its a girl he wont be there to walk her down the aisle...I would NEVER ever marry again I dont believe I would ever be able to. So it is so painful to think that in 15 yrs I would be a widow and raising potentially 2 kids on my own and the hurt I would have in my heart knowing that my husband could have prevented his death by making some simple changes....I am heart broken that he doesnt want to fight for his life. 

If I know him he will be back home tonight, he cant stand to be at his moms too long and we will have a nice long talk...but we have had this tlak million of times and nothing changes...I am just at a loss on what to do. He says I should just enjoy him and the 15yrs we have together but I can not go day to day seeing him essentially kill himself. So sorry to vent...just in a world of pain right now :(

Thank you all for listening. 

I have even thought we should keep on ttc but then I think thats more for my benefit becasue I want another one sooo badly it wouldnt be fair to bring a child into the world and have them go through this heartache when I knew it was happening...i dont know


----------



## wishnhoping

Hayley and Linz- thanks for the prayers and kind words :) 

Hayley- I would POAS everyday until I got my BFP ahahaha...I have a problem though hehe


----------



## leia37

big :hugs: wishin x


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> Hayley and Linz- thanks for the prayers and kind words :)
> 
> Hayley- I would POAS everyday until I got my BFP ahahaha...I have a problem though hehe

LOL I so would have this morning but all I had a was clearblue digi and that wouldn't help so as soon as I get off tonight I'll be hitting up wal-mart! HA

And trust me I know all about being a POAS-aholic! If there was a support group for poas addicts I would definitely be a member ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

lol just realized i wrote sole mate....oy can you tell i got no sleep or do i usually not make sense? soul mate...soul mate...opsie

hayley- lol yay for POASholics! 

thank you leia- I need hugs :) how are u feeling?


----------



## linz143

Wishn - I personally don't think it's just for your benefit if you want to have another one. My brother is one of my biggest supporters. My mom's father passed when she was 4, and it didn't ruin her life. She was raised by a strong willed mother, and not to mention my uncle was only 6 months old when my grandfather passed (it was leukemia and no one saw it coming). My mother and uncle both grew up to be well adjusted and wonderful people. They visit my grandma once a week. Sometimes having more children or extending your family is because you want to have a family in the future no matter what may happen. I mean it seems morbid to talk about, but I'm pretty straightforward so I'll go for it. Anything could happen to any of us at any moment, and we or our OHs would not be there to see or be a part of the kid's biggest moments. But everyone survives and gets through it. If you want two (or three, or eighteen) kids, then go for it, I say. It's not like DH is threatening to walk out on your marriage. It may be harder on you if DH doesn't clean up his act, but if you're just worried he won't be there for the kids when they're teenagers/adults I wouldn't stop ttc. Just my thoughts. Of course you will be the only one who can judge what is right for your family.

And Haley, what do you mean three week wait? You are crazy, girl! You should be able to get a BFP within 10-14 days of ovulation. So if you are a part of the normal 90% of women, and are what.... 7 dpo today? You should be able to get an accurate result in 7 days (or maybe a couple days sooner).


----------



## linz143

Ack! Darn double post!


----------



## leia37

feeling good, really dizzy and lightheaded so havent been able to get much done around house but feeling guilty for sitting on my arse. As for POAS still doing it!!! Line there although still not as dark as i would like. I'm just playing the waiting game and hoping it sticks. I've had previous miscarriages at 5/6 weeks and now living in portugal i dont think i can get a scan until 12 weeks (i am not very fluent in portuguese!!!) So it will be a worrying time for me. Trying to be chill and relax. Dont get me wrong, very happy to have bfp but will be much happier when i can see heartbeat :)


----------



## leia37

Wishin - i'm with Linz, who knows what tomorrow will bring for any of us.

And Haley, didn't you say you thought you had implantation bleeding? Doesnt that mean you can test even sooner?


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- I am from brazil and fluent in portuguesse I can write something up for you to request an appointment if youd like :) 

Hayley- I tihnk after implantation it takes about 3 days for the body to develop hcg? I might be wrong buyt seriously...I would totally be peeing on a stick every day from now on....:)


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Wishn - I personally don't think it's just for your benefit if you want to have another one. My brother is one of my biggest supporters. My mom's father passed when she was 4, and it didn't ruin her life. She was raised by a strong willed mother, and not to mention my uncle was only 6 months old when my grandfather passed (it was leukemia and no one saw it coming). My mother and uncle both grew up to be well adjusted and wonderful people. They visit my grandma once a week. Sometimes having more children or extending your family is because you want to have a family in the future no matter what may happen. I mean it seems morbid to talk about, but I'm pretty straightforward so I'll go for it. Anything could happen to any of us at any moment, and we or our OHs would not be there to see or be a part of the kid's biggest moments. But everyone survives and gets through it. If you want two (or three, or eighteen) kids, then go for it, I say. It's not like DH is threatening to walk out on your marriage. It may be harder on you if DH doesn't clean up his act, but if you're just worried he won't be there for the kids when they're teenagers/adults I wouldn't stop ttc. Just my thoughts. Of course you will be the only one who can judge what is right for your family.
> 
> And Haley, what do you mean three week wait? You are crazy, girl! You should be able to get a BFP within 10-14 days of ovulation. So if you are a part of the normal 90% of women, and are what.... 7 dpo today? You should be able to get an accurate result in 7 days (or maybe a couple days sooner).




leia37 said:


> Wishin - i'm with Linz, who knows what tomorrow will bring for any of us.
> 
> And Haley, didn't you say you thought you had implantation bleeding? Doesnt that mean you can test even sooner?




wishnhoping said:


> Leia- I am from brazil and fluent in portuguesse I can write something up for you to request an appointment if youd like :)
> 
> Hayley- I tihnk after implantation it takes about 3 days for the body to develop hcg? I might be wrong buyt seriously...I would totally be peeing on a stick every day from now on....:)



LOL... I only say 3 week wait because I am not technically due for AF until February 9 so I could be waiting til then.. 

However you are all right! 

I shouldn't (keyword SHOULDN't) have to wait that long if It's to turn positive. Like Linz said max 7-10 days. If it's still negative by 15dpo (February 1) I'll count myself out.. 

Leia - Yes that's what I've heard but there isn't anything "normal" that ever happens to me ;)

Wishin, I read 3-5 days after implantation you should be secreting the hcg in the urine thus able to detect on a hpt! I've also heard that once you see implantation spotting/bleeding it's already past implantation day so if this is all true then tomorrow will be day 3. I'm really not expecting it to be positive this early but I will start testing tomorrow just so that if I am to get a positive I can quickly start my progesterone supplements.


----------



## wishnhoping

seriously I am a little scared at how excited I am for you :)

TEST TEST TEST!!!!! **HUGS**


----------



## leia37

Lol, listen to us all encouraging POAS addiction :). We're just all so excited !!!

Wisnin - that is so kind of you. I do manage to get by with shopping and schooling but I have real problems learning languages and am ashamed to say that although i have lived here for 4 years, i still have not mastered the language. I have some people that i could ask here but unfortunately dont want to tell anybody until I am abit further along. I would love you to write up something for me about trying to get an early scan due to previous miscarriages or even just a translation of the main words. Thank you so much for the offer xx


----------



## giraffes

Haley - I'm going to add to the POAS addiction I'm afraid! Your luteal phase doesnt' change in length, so if you ovulate early then your AF (or in your case YOUR BFP) comes early. So definitely no 3ww for you. When I have short cycles I ovulate early and long ones I ovulate late. We want pictures girl...

Wishin - Big hugs and hopefully this talk will be the one that changes things with your OH. I don't really have any advice but I will be praying you find a way through the emotions to be stronger together on the other side.


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you everyone...I stopped by his mothers and dropped off some food and gave him hugs and kisses and let him know i love him very much and want him home when he is ready to take care of himself. I dont think he is coming home today but I know he misses me and the kiddo and will think about it. Id rather he stay away and think about our future and what he wants to change then come home right away and change nothing...hope he comes home soon I sure do miss him

Leia- working on that letter for you


----------



## peachy905

Wishin, :hugs:. I truly hope that things get better for you and that dh puts a greater effort into taking care of himself. Do you have any kids now? I found my dh is taking much better care of himself since we had ds. Something seemed to spark inside him and I think he loves our son so much that the thought of not being around truly saddens him.

haley, omg I would be dying to poas. Just do it! lol. Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

How is everyone else doing? Linz? Giraffe? 

AFM, I am still super tired and now very nauseous. I hope that I make it successfully through first trimester...


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you peachy- I am actually having a better day today now that I have gotten to see him...we do have a 3yr old and he has a 10yr old from a previous relationship. I remind him alllll the time about the kids and how much he will miss...graduations, marriages, grandkids..just all those special milestones. He LOVES his boys so much and I thought he would do it for them if anything but he hasnt. I will just keep praying and hoping something gets decided soon

I am sorry to hear you are not feeling well, hang in there...during my pregnancy I remember the exhaustion it was terrible..but sleep now while you can sleepless nights are ahead ;) just remember in the end its so worth it! **hugs**


----------



## leia37

:hugs: wishin, glad you got to see your hubby and have a bit of a chat. I really hope he comes home soon rejuvenated and ready to help himself.

Thank you so much for sorting letter for me. There is no rush as still early for doctors appointment. I wont be going for a week or two so when you have some time, i know things are stressful at the moment. big :hugs: again x


----------



## linz143

Hey Peachy - Not much goin on here at the moment. Just realized today that in 5 days it's time to start POAS for OPKs. Ridiculous how quickly this last month went by! Just hoping this week goes by quickly and that I don't startle or stress out DH with timing again this month. I'll have to start coaxing him into timed BD again in just a week?? UGH! my least favorite part! I feel like I'm using him or something! ;)


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks giraffes for the helpful information! Hopefully this is my BFP but if it isn't then at least I know I'll get back to a more normal cycle! I was always a 28 day cycle kind of girl until my first miscarriage. Then my cycles went crazier and longer! 

I want to tell y'all something funny. DH and I just got home from Walmart to get some hpt's. I got 2 boxes of FRER's and 5- 88 cent first signal brand tests. When I got to the counter the lady just looked at me and said " are these all for you?" DH and busted out laughing! I say yea I have an addiction! The lady behind us starting laughing and she said "well all I can say is good luck!" gave me a big cheesy grin and a big thumbs up. Hubby and laughed all the way back to the car!!! This was the first time that anyone has mentioned how many tests I buy and I usually buy a lot when I go! I just hate going there but they are so much cheaper than anywhere else! 

We got a good laugh out of it!! Well I'll be testing tomorrow morning so I'll keep you all updated! Again I'm not expecting anything this early but it wouldn't be the first time that someone gets a positive on 8dpo :)


----------



## firsttimer30

going for a blood test in the morning....so as soon as I find out I will let you all know....

Wishin-I hope things get better for you and your hubby..*hugs*
Haley-fingers crossed for your BFP..


----------



## gemmy

Haleytivet said:


> Thanks giraffes for the helpful information! Hopefully this is my BFP but if it isn't then at least I know I'll get back to a more normal cycle! I was always a 28 day cycle kind of girl until my first miscarriage. Then my cycles went crazier and longer!
> 
> I want to tell y'all something funny. DH and I just got home from Walmart to get some hpt's. I got 2 boxes of FRER's and 5- 88 cent first signal brand tests. When I got to the counter the lady just looked at me and said " are these all for you?" DH and busted out laughing! I say yea I have an addiction! The lady behind us starting laughing and she said "well all I can say is good luck!" gave me a big cheesy grin and a big thumbs up. Hubby and laughed all the way back to the car!!! This was the first time that anyone has mentioned how many tests I buy and I usually buy a lot when I go! I just hate going there but they are so much cheaper than anywhere else!
> 
> We got a good laugh out of it!! Well I'll be testing tomorrow morning so I'll keep you all updated! Again I'm not expecting anything this early but it wouldn't be the first time that someone gets a positive on 8dpo :)

LOL , that is funny!

Good luck Haley, looking forward to your updates :dust:


----------



## giraffes

Haley - that's soo funny!! I bet she went home happy too! Do you have your progesterone to start taking asap?

Wishin - glad you got to see OH, hopefully that'll make him realise what he's missing out on.

AFM - no news here really. I decided not to OPK this month as I'm really just waiting for AF so I can have my HSG. Although I did have my nice nightwear on last night and hubby assumed it was the key point in the month :blush: I really hope the witch arrives soon (how crazy is that given she was here for so long last month) but I'd really like my HSG before my skiing holiday. Apparently lots of babies are conceived on skiiing holidays and you're more likely to conceive in the month after an HSG!


----------



## wishnhoping

DH was being so annoying last night. He kept calling and texting, which is great I miss him...but a lot of the calls turned into fights then he started rambling on about hte car we have been planning on getting so he can help out with the kids more (his car is unsafe and ready to blow so i do most of the errands and kiddo drop offs/pick ups..which is exhausting). I got kind of mad that before we even spoke about fixing whats going on he assumed Id be buying him a $25,000 car...argh! he hasnt worked since his neck surgery last march and was supposed to take on a kind of stay at home dad role- grocery shopping, cleaning, picking up the kids and taking them to school etc..anyways we hope the new car will allow him to take that role fully since I dont normally get to sit down and relax til nearly 10pm! I told him we were going to put a halt in the car buying and ttc to see where our relationship was headed and he was ok with the no ttc but upset about the car...of course that really set me off. Hes the one that keeps talking about wanting babies and every time I walk through the door he has a new name picked out so I thought he was excited and I know he thinks about it a lot...argh!!!

He didnt come home last night but pretty sure he will today...he was texting me up until 1am trying to get me to pick him up (he had a lot to drink and didnt want to drive). I otld him no I am not waking up our 3 yr old to pick up ur drunk arse at ur moms and frankly I didnt want to deal with a drunk him at 1am. So hoping he comes home tonight and we sort things through. 

Hayley- I always feel awkward when I buy so many tests. I am not embarassed to buy the test its more embarassing that I buy like 3 packs of 3 at a time lol...I do wonder what people think when I do that...hehe I would have loved to see those people's reactions

Giraffes- I hope I never say this again...but I hope the witch shows soon so you can move on with your HSG

HAYLEY- Sooooo?

1st- let us know how the bloodwork goes


----------



## linz143

Wishn - my DH is like that too, and I understand where you're coming from since I'm the major breadwinner in our household, too. He works in construction so sometimes there's only part time or no work, other times it's fine. But last year after we bought a house things were a little tight and he kept going on and on about buying a pair of jet skis! I kept looking at him like he was crazy and I think he eventually got the point, but sometimes men just don't think about functionality over fun. However, if he's so baby gung ho, you might find him doing what my DH did when I told him we were not ttc... I told him no unprotected BD during a certain month that we were having a lot of arguments, and what did he do? He got all BD crazy and seduced me multiple times! It's like he went and did the opposite of what I told him!

Hang in there. It sounds like things will be making a turn around soon. And good for you on standing your ground not picking him up in the middle of the night. I wouldn't want to wake up a 3 year old at that time either!

<3


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL my son is NOT good when woken up and plus it was freezing last night. 

THanks Linz- I def think they do the opposite of what we say...Im still 3 weeks or so until O day so we will see what happens by then


----------



## Haleytivet

I'm 8dpo and tested this morning. Of course it was a BFN. Didn't expect it to be positive just yet. I did have some more brown discharge. I'll post a picture later. I called in to the doctor and express my concern with the low progesterone and not getting a positive until it's too late. And wala, I'm sitting at the doctors as I type waiting to get my blood drawn. They are doing a beta-hcg and a progesterone level. So I'll know something as early as tomorrow morning!! Kinda nervous! Lol

Wish me luck!!! :)

Oh and yes I do have progesterone on hand ready to start with that BFP!!! lol Let's hope I need it!


----------



## giraffes

Haley - glad you're being seen by the docs, good luck sleeping tonight!!!

Wishin - so sorry things are so rough. What does your little one say about Daddy not being there? I know it's emotional blackmail but maybe point out how hard it is for him and see if that has an effect. Also, I don't want to offend you but if you're Christian then how about this... https://www.alphana.org/Groups/1000056818/The_Marriage_Course.aspx We had to do it as part of our marriage preparation at church and it was surprisingly really good! It's not counselling and it's not about sharing with a group, but you watch a DVD and work through a book (and get a meal out of it!) and it really helped us to realise some things about each other. Anyway, it might not be for you, but it might be worth a thought. :flower:

PS for comedy value I thought I'd share a comment from hubby last night. I was struggling with a sore tummy (I've had 5 operations for Crohns so I can get a bit worried sometimes if I'm sore). Anyway hubby said not to worry it was definitely my hormones still playing up from my epic period. When I asked him how he knew that, he responded that my boobs were massive! at which point I was grumbling that if they got any bigger people were going to think I'd had a boob job. With a big grin he said well then I shall have to tell them they're all natural!!! Boys...


----------



## firsttimer30

So it's official blood work confirmed :bfp:.....I am completely on cloud 9..
I go the 13th for first check up..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
So now it's nap time and I will check in with you ladies a bit later.
I hope you all have a lovely day!!!!


----------



## linz143

lol giraffes, they do say some strange things! Especially when ttc... trying to apply male logic to something so completely female makes for some funny moments.

First- Yay!! So excited for you hon! You give us all hope! I can't wait to see how you progress! Get a pregnancy ticker up there, girl! You earned it!


----------



## leia37

Haley - good luck for tomorrow, cant wait to hear from you. fx'd. x

First - Yay :wohoo: Congrats x


----------



## giraffes

First - so exciting! Time to change that status from TTC..


----------



## Haleytivet

Yay First! I'm so excited for you! 

Keep your head up Wishin! Things that don't break you only make you stronger!!!

Giraffes, tell me about it! I will be on pins and needles. I'll probably still POAS tomorrow morning also even though I know whatever the blood shows is more definitive. I'm going to rack my brain all night though (Just like last night) Ackkk.. Why does it have to be so complicated? HA


----------



## wishnhoping

Hayley- thats so awesome you got to do a bloodtest and they took you in! at least they seem to be trying to work with you! FINGERS CROSSED!!! 

PS- Sorry if everyone keeps getting "thanked" from me I sometimes use it like a "like" button on fb until I remember this is not fb haha


----------



## wishnhoping

btw- I had kind of sorted things out in my head and felt better. I have been avoiding my real life freinds just because I dont want to share the stuff going on with DH and today I broke down and had lunch with a friend and talking to her made me more confused than ever! ack! should have kept it to myself..I tried to avoid real life friends because they are closer to the situation and sometimes dont see things as subjectively as maybe you guys do...so yea...wish I had kept my big mouth shut! 

onward and upward! only thing keeping me happy is all your BFPs right now...I know you bunch totally deseve it and it makes me happy and excited for all of you! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

**objectively ...not subjectively...I swear I am not this dumb


----------



## Haleytivet

Lol Wishin - I find myself searching for the like button on here too! I wish they had one! I thought about using the "Thanks" button as a like button but I thought you all might think I was crazy :)

Yes I am very lucky that my doctor works with me and not against me. He is very understanding of my situation and really does go above and beyond to help me! It's his nurses that aren't all that! HA...


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol well just figure of it doesnt make sense that I'm thanking u it means LIKE lol

I finally logged in through my phone... This could be a problem! Now I have a POAS and BnB addiction :)


----------



## leia37

i need a like button too :) so thanks it is :)


----------



## Haleytivet

leia37 said:


> i need a like button too :) so thanks it is :)

LOL uh oh! What have we started?? hehehe... jk


----------



## giraffes

I'm definitely in with the thanks for like!! Just need to remember not to do it outside this thread...


----------



## Haleytivet

Well I just got my blood work back. A BIG FAT NEGATIVE!!!! What the hell?? lol

So then now my question is why am I getting this bleeding/discharge so early?

My progesterone level was 10.9 actually pretty good but I don't know what it's supposed to be in a not pregnant person. I know when I was preggo it was only 1 so makes me wonder why it's so high and and I'm not pregnant. 

So at least we know this bleeding wasn't implantation bleeding - or maybe it was and it just didn't stick :(

Who knows, but on to the next cycle! Hopefully AF shows her ugly face soon so I can get back to the doctor and ask all these questions!!!


----------



## linz143

Oh Haley, I'm so sorry to hear :( With the blood test being negative at this dpo is it a for sure thing, or is there any chance of later implantation?

Big :hugs:


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Oh Haley, I'm so sorry to hear :( With the blood test being negative at this dpo is it a for sure thing, or is there any chance of later implantation?
> 
> Big :hugs:

I asked her that and she said if it didn't show up in the results then then it's a definite no and that there isn't a chance I would be pregnant this cycle.

I'll probably keep testing every other day until AF shows though just in case :) lol Stranger things have happened right???

Now I just wish AF would come already, but because I ovulated so early I have no clue when it will come!!! At least with other cycles I had a general idea of when it would start... BLAH!


----------



## linz143

We can figure this out! Just need you to answer a few questions!

1) What day did you ovulate (or what dpo are you currently)

2) How long is your usual LP? (as is how many days does it usually take AF to show up after you ovulate?) My guess is that with low progesterone you probably have a shorter LP?


----------



## wishnhoping

:( Im sorry Hayley...it sounded so optimistic 

Only in for a bit....going to the Miranda Lambert (country star) concert tonight so leaving a little early to get ready and allow enough time to pick up the kiddo get him settled and leave

Big hugs to you all

ps- hubby is home....not sure how I feel but trying really hard to take all your advice and just enjoy the time we have together now because something could happen to any of us at any time...still ahrd though


----------



## leia37

Huge :hugs: Haley. x

Enjoy your night out wishin. x


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> We can figure this out! Just need you to answer a few questions!
> 
> 1) What day did you ovulate (or what dpo are you currently)
> 
> 2) How long is your usual LP? (as is how many days does it usually take AF to show up after you ovulate?) My guess is that with low progesterone you probably have a shorter LP?

ok I ovulated cd 11 (January 16), I am currently 9dpo.

Last month my LP was 20 days
The month prior was 19 days.


----------



## linz143

A 20 day LP?? Is it extended because of the progesterone supplements? I would assume you are _not_ taking them this month, correct?

If your cycle is naturally 19-20 days in your LP, then you are due for AF 2/5 or 2/6. If the supplements extend your LP, and this month you are not taking them, I'd say you will probably see AF around 1/31.


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> :( Im sorry Hayley...it sounded so optimistic
> 
> Only in for a bit....going to the Miranda Lambert (country star) concert tonight so leaving a little early to get ready and allow enough time to pick up the kiddo get him settled and leave
> 
> Big hugs to you all
> 
> ps- hubby is home....not sure how I feel but trying really hard to take all your advice and just enjoy the time we have together now because something could happen to any of us at any time...still ahrd though

Wishin, glad DH is home. It certainly is harder to get back on track when the other person is not there. Have fun at the concert tonight!


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> A 20 day LP?? Is it extended because of the progesterone supplements? I would assume you are _not_ taking them this month, correct?
> 
> If your cycle is naturally 19-20 days in your LP, then you are due for AF 2/5 or 2/6. If the supplements extend your LP, and this month you are not taking them, I'd say you will probably see AF around 1/31.

lol yes I know that's long but I always have between a 30-34 day cycle even without the progesterone. My calendar is saying February 9 but Giraffes said if I ovulate early I should get AF early so hmmm.... 

I'm not taking the supplements this month but my progesterone level was actually pretty good this month! Surprising! lol


----------



## giraffes

Hi Haley,

So so so sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed this was your body gearing uo for next month. 

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## giraffes

In a controversial move for this thread, do you think you could all spray your witch (rather than anti-witch) spray in my direction?! I've got what I am hoping are AF cramps, and it would be fab if she would show up so I could have my HSG. It's crazy, I've spent 8 months wishing she doesn't show up and now when I want her, she isn't here!

On a related note, I reckon most of us seem to have started TTC about the same time. We were May 1st last year, Linz - you were 7th May, Haley - I can't work out your ticker but you must have been close to then too. Anyone else?!


----------



## Haleytivet

giraffes said:


> In a controversial move for this thread, do you think you could all spray your witch (rather than anti-witch) spray in my direction?! I've got what I am hoping are AF cramps, and it would be fab if she would show up so I could have my HSG. It's crazy, I've spent 8 months wishing she doesn't show up and now when I want her, she isn't here!
> 
> On a related note, I reckon most of us seem to have started TTC about the same time. We were May 1st last year, Linz - you were 7th May, Haley - I can't work out your ticker but you must have been close to then too. Anyone else?!

Lol I'm kinda wishing the same thing giraffes! Won't it just start already so I can get to my clomid cycle! HAHA

And I'm not sure about the ticker. It hasn't moved since I started it lol.. I started intensely ttc in June 2011. lol we did the whole ntnp since February 2011.


----------



## linz143

Well that makes me feel a little better that it's more normal to take awhile to conceive! Here everyone I know gets preg on the first go-round. Like they just stop taking the pill and before they can even have a real period they are pregnant. Hmpfh.

In other news, my pregnant SIL is posting on facebook that her first US is on Friday and she can't wait to hear the heartbeat. All I can think of is why you would post that on facebook so early. She must not have ever met anyone who had an mc. Not just here online, but 3 of my close friends have had mc's in the past few years while ttc, so I would be a nervous wreck if everyone in the world knew before I had even gotten a heartbeat confirmation.


----------



## Haleytivet

I agree Linz! Even if I didn't have the history that I've had I still probably wouldn't post until at least 8-12 weeks. And the only reason that I would post it that early is because someone that isn't supposed to say anything would blab on facebook and then I'd hear "well why did they know before me" Besides I would like to be the one that tells the world. Not someone else!!

I also think that it's hard to take in when someone posts about their excitement with their pregnancy! I mean I get it because I hope to be one of them someday soon but going through what we are going through makes you want to just throw up at the sound of anyone's excitement (especially those like you say just get preggo without any heartache! 

Don't get me wrong I am happy for them but it's a different kind of happy! Like it's sad to say this but I get more excited and happy for one of our ladies on here getting their BFP then a friend! Sad right? I guess it's because I know the emotions and desire behind us! hmmm. :hugs:


----------



## giraffes

I totally agree! No way would I want everyone to know before I was sure it was all ok. I will also be having a scan a week so I'll have had plenty before 12 weeks, but that doesn't mean if it ever happens, I'd be shouting it from the rooftops.

Linz - you have no idea how comforting I find it on here - I am the only one of my friends going through this, everyone else is in the "It happened so quickly as soon as I stopped taking my pill" camp!

Hopefully we'll all get those BFPs soon and can continue the journey together.

G xxx


----------



## nats77

hi ladies, i been away a while had my hands full with my lo, he's teething and been really poorly with it, but seems as if the worst is over for now so i'm back!
I've actually really missed u all lol xxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

We've missed ya Nats!! Glad you're back :)

Ok I have a theory for y'all and I way y'all advice.

I went back and looked at all my past cycles since ttc and looked at the months when I actually did get pregnant. Both cycles that I did get pregnant I wasn't using OPK's. Just my iPhone app that told me when my most fertile days should be based on past cycles. If I go back to that method then I'm not ovulating when my OPKs come up positive. I'm ovulating about 9 days later! But here's my question. I dot get fertile cm around these fertile days. I get it around when my OPKs turn positive! Hmmph! 

What do you ladies make of this?

Could I be getting a rise in LH but not ovulating then? Or is it a false positive? Maybe next month I should continue taking the OPKs the whole month instead of stopping when I see a positive? But then I can't explain the fertile cm... I'm stumped!

I'm definitely going to run this theory by my doctor when I go in!


----------



## wishnhoping

Hayley- My stupid doctor did tell me not to trust the OPKs (i think its dumb to say that) but if you are worried that you are ovulating later than the OPKs are showing your best bet would be to BD every other day the entire cycle....exhausting but the only sure fire way to be 100% covered. 

Dang- If my husband had the same libido he had when we first started dating then every other day wouldnt even be an issue...grumpy old men! bah!

Nats- Welcome back! ugh sorry on the teething...not my favorite stage

Linz- cute pic! I was one of the girls that told everyone she was pregnant as soon as the test showed a BFP...in all fairness I was 25 and the only one of my freinds to be even trying, had no clue about ovulation and all that...so not even too smart about the mc aspect. I do think a lot of people that post stuff on fb are just ignorant about ttc...I am much wiser now and def will hold of on telling people until 12 weeks but I can imagine itll be hard! (ps- I did not post my pregnancy on fb..I didnt even use it back then)


----------



## linz143

Haley, if you're worried about when you're truly ovulating, the only sure fire way to know is by temping. I know it's stressful sometimes or hard to get into the swing of it, but once you do you won't even think twice about it. Then you will know for sure. I love seeing what my body is doing each month. It's like a window into the mechanics of it all.

Wishn - thanks! The pic was taken when we were all suited up to zip line but hadn't left the parking lot yet. And you are bang on about my SIL. She is 25 and doesn't even "try" to get pregnant. She just stops using protection and BOOM, is pregnant. Not sure if first LO was an oops or a planned, but the father of her first just up and left soon after she was pregnant, so I hope she didn't plan to get pregnant by such a loser. Hopefully this guy is a lot better since I really want nothing more than for her to have a better life that it has been.

Giraffes - I agree on this site being so comforting. It's amazing to me that the world population can even grow exponentially. There must be pockets of the world where they've never even heard of "trying" to conceive!

Also would like to say that I'm trying one big thing this month, which is really hard but I'm doing it and I'm not giving up. I'm quitting smoking for good. I've been waffling back and forth on it having a few here and trying to abstain there. Was having 1-2 per day for the last month, but not entirely committed to quitting altogether. So I told DH that once we came back from our trip that I was done with it for good. It's been 4 days now and I haven't had one. I was beginning to think that the chemicals and stuff was messing with my egg quality and that might be causing a problem. I heard it takes about 2 months for your fertility to return to normal levels after quitting, so I'll just cross my fingers till then. Not gonna give in though. It's something that needed to happen eventually anyway, and if it helps my egg quality then it can only be a good thing.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - welcome back!! We've missed you.

Linz - well done on quitting smoking! I'm sure your body will appreciate it. 

It's just started snowing here, so here's hoping it sticks for a fun weekend of sledging!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Thank you for sharing about smoking..I always am afraid to mention that on here because there are some strong opinions on it. I have been a smoker since I was 19. I stopped 100% when I got my BFP with my son and was hoping that would be it for me. I started smoking again about 2 months after I gave birth and am back to what I used to smoke pre-pregnancy. I hate hate hate smoking but cant seem to quit .I DID get pregnant while still smoking but I am sure it took part in the reason it took me 9 months to conceive. I have tried to quit this time prior to ttc but dont know if I can. Its been so hard especially with all the added stress I have going on. I do want to and am considering taking chantix but I am afraid of the side effects as I heard they are pretty bad. Kudos to you on quitting and I wish you all the luck in the world! I know how hard it is! Also, and added bonus is that women who quit prior to ttc tend to stay quit...as opposed to women like me who only quit essentially during pregnancy..rate is higher for going back to smoking :(

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## linz143

Thanks wishn! I know how hard it is to quit, and the only times I've ever been successful (and by successful I mean I managed to abstain for over a year and only went back to it because I liked it, not because I was craving it) were times when I really wanted to. Not because I felt like I needed to, but because I just didn't want to be smoking anymore. I started when I was 13, quit at 17, started at 23, quit at 24, and then started at 28 (when I met DH) and am hopefully (no, not hopefully... I AM DONE) for good now.

I just know that I tend to be more sensitive to drugs (over the counter or otherwise) in general, so I imagine all the chemicals in them is really messing with my body as well. And I think my poor little eggs have taken enough abuse from me. I'm just sick of ttc, so anything that will boost my chances I'm willing to try at this point. One study I was reading said in a study they did over 6 months 60% of non smokers conceived. 50% of less than 10 a day smokers conceived. 45% of over 10 a day smokers conceived. So an extra 15% may really help out, I figure.


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO - I love all your stats :)

I swear if I ever get my BFP I am done smoking for good this time...I can not stand the smell anymore, or the cost, or staning in the snow, rain, sleet, etc...lol


----------



## giraffes

Hehe - to echo our earlier comments, there's a thread on the LTTC section (I sneak in there occasionally) about FB where it's referred to as FertileBook!! Thought it might make you girls chuckle too :)


----------



## wishnhoping

I read a thread that people post what they would say on fb its pretty hilarious...they call facebook fertile book there too :)


----------



## linz143

I have started stalking over there after some of the threads in the TWW section. I swear some of the posts that people make there drive me nuts, and when I was reading in the LTTTC section, they said you may be ready for LTTTC when "you no longer identify with most of the people posting in the TTC forums." Just this week I was reading a heartbreaking story of a woman who said she had been trying forever and she thought it just was never going to happen. That she had given it her all and she was going to give up at this point because it was just taking too much out of her. Of course the community reached out to console her (I wanted to as well) until someone asked how long she'd been trying and she answered 2 months. 2 months?! At that point I had trouble identifying with that forum. And it seems like the longer I hang out on these boards, the more I see ridiculous posts about a BFP on 4 dpo after only trying for 2 months. So I've been thinking about browsing the LTTTC boards more and more. I mean I've gone through 9 months/11th cycle already so I'm not far off from it.

Fertile book though... ain't that the truth!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies...Been away for a while, I'm trying my best to quit smoking and so far I think I'm doing pretty good. Since I found out I have only had one a day and none as of today thanks to by dogs who enjoy eating them...

I hope everyone is doing well and I hope you all don't mind if I stick around on this thread, I enjoy talking to you all..:hugs:


----------



## giraffes

First - of course you can still hang out here, we want to hear your news!

Linz - totally agree with the annoying TTC comments. I've had to stop myself being rude ona couple of occasions!


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning everyone...

Witch got me on Saturday...2 days early, but hey Ill take it this time.

Where is everyone waiting wise? Anyone actually past O date and waiting to test?

How are our preggo ladies??


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and Linz- I told my husband to go get those fertility vitamins at GNC today...he said he would but dont know if he will be embarassed when it comes to actually purchasing it. I offered to do it for him but he didnt seem to care...we will see! I know that the Doctor that did his neck surgery said it may impact his ability to have kids..not sure what he meant by that. We had so much going on at the moment I didnt ask but I am afraid DH's count is low so hopefully the vitamins will help. I told him to get Fertility Blend for men at GNC and most of the reviews were positive but it took about a month to get into most mens system


----------



## wishnhoping

:( buller?


----------



## linz143

hiiii! I'm here! Sorry just got into work after having to be in court for DH's DUI arraignment this morning. If you want to see the full details, you can see them on my journal, otherwise to make a long story short the DA offered him a plea bargain and reduced the charges, which saves us thousands of $ and no jail time for DH (mandatory 2 days in California).

I was going to be furious if DH had to do a night or two in the county jail during my fertile period!

Wishin - I've been feeding DH the fertility pills for a few weeks now and I think they may be working as I think last month may have been a chem, but it didn't stick. No way to really know, though. I figure they can't hurt and yeah, all the reviews did look really good. I stopped feeding him the "vitality" pills though because it was only raising his stress levels to perform. Like me giving them to him on certain nights was me saying, "You better be in the mood tonight, mister!"

AFM - CD 9 and no fertile CM in sight. Neg OPK. Thinking it will be a 14-16 day ov this month. My cycle seems off and my BBs are only starting to feel better today after being extremely painful for two weeks straight now. Still having horrible acne and bloated. It's like I'm experiencing PMS symptoms but AF has been gone for 4 days now. That's about all. Anything new with anyone else?


----------



## nats77

Can't believe how quick time is going! :shrug: Only 5 days till ovulation for me :happydance: just seems to have come round so quick this time! I've got a good feeling this month :thumbup:, which is ironic because i actually should not be ttc at the moment! :nope: 
I'm waiting for an appointment at the dentist, but i have to be sedated :wacko: and they won't do it if i'm pregnant, only thing is the appointment i've got isn't till june! :dohh: they said they'd put me on the cancellation list so it may be sooner but i don't want to wait that long to ttc!
So i'm going to continue to ttc and if i dont get a bfp then i can get my teeth done and if i do then i'm going to look into hypnotherapy to conquer my fear! Anyone had any experience with hypnotherapy or any other means of overcoming fears?? xx


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning Ladies...:hi: How is everyone doing today?
AFM- yesterday was a rough day, I wanted to smoke so bad...on a good note I didn't cave..So if wanting to smoke isn't bad enough I have been getting :sick: every night as well.. on a good note the weather has been amazing so I get to go walking outside, which helps alot with the sickness and the cravings..

I hope everyone has an amazing day..:)


----------



## nats77

Aww first i'm so excited for you! and well done with the whole not smoking thing! I know how hard it is, i gave up when i was pregnant with my youngest and it was hard going, proud to say though i haven't smoked since which is coming up for about 21 months now! and i still crave a ciggy sometimes!! good luck u r doing sooooo well xxx


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> Aww first i'm so excited for you! and well done with the whole not smoking thing! I know how hard it is, i gave up when i was pregnant with my youngest and it was hard going, proud to say though i haven't smoked since which is coming up for about 21 months now! and i still crave a ciggy sometimes!! good luck u r doing sooooo well xxx

That is amazing!!!!! :thumbup: I have to say this is the hardest thing I have ever done, but I know I can do it...I have an electronic cigarette that I had been using for a couple of months now and I have put it away as well..so with will power, well wishes, and lots of prayer I know that I can do this..


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay first! You hav a ticker up!!! Good job on the not smoking...Everytime I wanted one while pregnant I just thought of the little life growing inside me and that was enough to not do it for me...did still ahve cravings the entire pregnancy but I was able to abstain from smoking and alcohol 100%...amazing what you can do for your little one but find so hard to do on a normal basis isnt it?

I am at the end of my period..my periods have been lasting about 3 days..I am a ok with that! lol! And I am averaging 30 day cycles since ttc...I should O around V-day weekend 

Hoping and praying for another lil scorpio to add to my household :)


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Yay first! You hav a ticker up!!! Good job on the not smoking...Everytime I wanted one while pregnant I just thought of the little life growing inside me and that was enough to not do it for me...did still ahve cravings the entire pregnancy but I was able to abstain from smoking and alcohol 100%...amazing what you can do for your little one but find so hard to do on a normal basis isnt it?
> 
> I am at the end of my period..my periods have been lasting about 3 days..I am a ok with that! lol! And I am averaging 30 day cycles since ttc...I should O around V-day weekend
> 
> Hoping and praying for another lil scorpio to add to my household :)

Thank you so much..:hugs: In between the cravings to smoke, I am counting down the days to my first doctor's appt, I can't wait to see my little bean for the first time..
Lots of prayer and Fingers crossed for you hun..


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - that's pretty awesome timing for you, romantic bean here you come!

First - love the ticker :) Well done on the cigarettes, one day at a time...

AFM - still waiting for AF. I'm hoping she'll arrive by the end of the week, that way there's a chance I could get my HSG before my next scheduled appointment with the consultant. Otherwise I have to cancel the appointment and wait a while. On another note, I've been distracting myself with potential furry additions to our family! Ages ago I put my foot down and said we weren't having any more pets until we'd had a human addition to the family, but now maybe I'm caving as the human addition seems not so keen to make an appearance! So we're thinking about getting Llamas!!! And chickens! The llamas could guard the chickens, and I've always wanted them as I think they're such cool animals. What better way to distract myself from TTC than research and planning. So watch this space :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Llamas? u must have one heck of a backyard! How fun!


----------



## leia37

Llamas, thats what we need. a week before we were going to kill one of our chickens for christmas dinner the fox came and ate the lot!!! Been feeding chickens for 9 months for only a few eggs and so the fox and his family could have a huge xmas dinner. Was not amused!!! :)

Linz - glad your dh's charges were reduced and you dont miss your fertile time :)

Good going on all you ladies giving up smoking. i'm in the same boat. never smoked very much anyway and down to about 1/2 to one a day and feel the guilt with every puff but finding giving up that last little bit really hard. one day at a time!!!!

AFM - feeling exhausted and nauseous. like First am counting down days till appointments. think i will go to doctors this week and get the ball rolling. Strange here in Portugal though, in some areas the medical care is like England 40 years ago so really dont know what to expect. Moved here later in pregnancy with youngest and had a terrible birth experience. Really hoping this time around as here from the start and been here awhile things will be different.


----------



## linz143

Morning everyone! 

First - grats on the not smoking! I totally feel ya on how hard it is! Today is my 8th day without.

Nats - I think you said something a page ago about the dentist and how to get over being afraid? I've no idea! I have to have oral surgery where they open up the gumline and extract a part of the tooth root, and they're not even putting me under for that. I'm seriously NOT excited for that. :(

Giraffes - I loooove chickens! I used to have 3 and they'd follow me everywhere. I hand raised them, but when we moved I couldn't bring them with me because our backyard is too small so they went to my in law's house where two of them were killed by raccoons. I cried for days over them. :(

AFM - CD 10 today and it feels like my hormones have finally righted themselves. Acne clearing, bloating gone, two weeks of sore BBs over with, temps getting predictable again... However, no fertile CM despite the fact that I'm taking mucinex and guzzling water (and I always get EWCM for a few days before ov). So I'm hoping I'll ovulate in a few days, but until I see some EWCM, I'm not sure when it'll be happening. Still OPKing until then. Just glad my body seems to be getting back into the swing of things!


----------



## giraffes

Leia - definitely get some llamas! I won't get chickens until we get llamas as there are too many foxes round here. Apparently the best guard llama is a single male, but I reckon we'll get two so they aren't lonely. Good luck with your appointments - you need a pregnancy ticker!

Linz - glad your hormones are settling down. Maybe they were waiting till you knew the outcome of the court case?!

Nats - there are some dentists that specialise in overcoming fear, maybe you could go with one of them if you are pregnant by the time your appt comes round?


----------



## giraffes

PS Linz - your in laws clearly need llamas too!!


----------



## linz143

giraffes said:


> Linz - glad your hormones are settling down. Maybe they were waiting till you knew the outcome of the court case?!

LOL! I reckon my hormones must have been saying, "We're not letting this egg drop till we know when that guy is going to be around! We work WAY too hard for this to all be for nothing!" :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

DH didnt buy the fertility blen...as expected...guess ill be driving to GNC today...wanna get him started before O day


----------



## linz143

Believe me, men will never drive to the store to get anything related to fertility! My DH rolls his eyes everytime I hand him his vitamins with dinner. I want to smack him in the back of the head when he does! It's like, seriously? Do you know how many things I pee on, time spent online researching, money spent on OPKs, vitamins, HPTs and such, planning out and obsessing when to BD, doctor's appointments, getting advice from friends who are new mothers, and all you have to do is take a pill that I HAND you once a day and be in the mood 3 times in one week? 

Right. Men will never understand.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao! Yea I was pretty shocked
When he said he'd go... Not so shocked he didn't! Lol


----------



## linz143

Sometimes I swear that if men were the ones who had to get pregnant, that the only children ever born would be "ooops" babies!


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Sometimes I swear that if men were the ones who had to get pregnant, that the only children ever born would be "ooops" babies!

Blahahahaha!!!!!!! that just made my day!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

funny someone told me that the other day too..except that we were talking about men and their pain tolerance

She said men are such babies when they are sick or in pain...imagine if they had to give birth...we'd be extinct :)


----------



## DooDah

Oh my gosh girlies! Remember me?? :blush:

I just found this thread again and wooooo on the :bfp: action going on here!

:dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey doh dah! Of course we remember u!! how are you doing?


----------



## linz143

Hi doodah! We miss you! Aren't all these bfp nice? After a dismal December, we finally had some lucky ladies! Keep it up, girls!


----------



## DooDah

I'm well. Hoping that we're in this cycle, only 5dpo though, the wait is driving me craaazyyy already! Gonna test on the 12th I think.

So which ladies have had their bfp?? Sooo happy for everyone :hugs:


----------



## linz143

Hi doodah, since we started this thread on November 30th, we've had 5 BFPs!
Bump.on.Brain
Apple_20
Peachy905
Firsttimer30
Leia37

Hoping to add to it of course! Keep em coming, ladies! Do we still have anyone in the 2ww or is everyone onto a new cycle now?


----------



## wishnhoping

oooo are we updating the first page thingy?? i want my bfp posted when i finally get one :)


----------



## linz143

Giraffes is the first poster, but I can understand if she doesn't want to go back through and make a list of everyone who's joined us over the last couple months. I'm the second post in this thread though, so I don't mind doing that sometime today (unless giraffes wants to!).


----------



## wishnhoping

I think Hayley had made that one page up when we did the TWW thread maybe one of you can copy and paste that and it wont take as long? just an idea! let me know what i can do to help! lol kind of nice to be making our ttc home more cozy ..but sad because I dont want to settle in for too long of a wait lol :)


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I just realized my ticker says we have been trying for 5 months...I put in the date we actually started really really ttc...we have actually been NTNP since May 2011...boo I didnt realize it had really been that long even though each month seems like a century


----------



## linz143

I hear ya, sister. We started the same month. It does seem like a century!

Am working on something for our front page now!


----------



## linz143

Ok, I updated the first page. Also, I removed a couple people that posted when we first started the thread but have been MIA for a month or so. Also, if a person just basically posted once and then never again I removed them. This way we are really just tracking people who are regular contributors to this thread. Although if someone wants to join at this point, they are more than welcome to!


----------



## leia37

Great job Linz, had to go and check out my flashing BFP. Gave me a huge grin. :happydance:, thank you.


----------



## linz143

Haha, yw! Yeah I can't wait till it's a full page of flashing BFPs!

Also, we have 5/12 ladies with a BFP at this point, which is almost 42%! I think that's a pretty darn good number for only having 2 full cycles so far! If we keep going at this rate, we'll have everyone in here pregnant in 3 months! GO STATISTICS, GOOOO!!


----------



## DooDah

linz143 said:


> Hi doodah, since we started this thread on November 30th, we've had 5 BFPs!
> Bump.on.Brain
> Apple_20
> Peachy905
> Firsttimer30
> Leia37
> 
> Hoping to add to it of course! Keep em coming, ladies! Do we still have anyone in the 2ww or is everyone onto a new cycle now?

Congrats to the mummies to be!!! So happy for you all... Can't wait for us gals to join you :)



linz143 said:


> Haha, yw! Yeah I can't wait till it's a full page of flashing BFPs!
> 
> Also, we have 5/12 ladies with a BFP at this point, which is almost 42%! I think that's a pretty darn good number for only having 2 full cycles so far! If we keep going at this rate, we'll have everyone in here pregnant in 3 months! GO STATISTICS, GOOOO!!

Haha it seems so simple when it's like that... I'm still in the 2ww so hopefully I can slip a bfp in there now. It seems like forever that we've been ntnp/ttc!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - well done on updating the first page - sorry I wasn't around last night to do it when you were all thinking of it!!

Wishin - we were talking the other night about how most of us started TTC at the same point, May was clearly the month :)

Doodah - welcome back!

I do hope Linz's stats are true...


----------



## nats77

hey ladies, welcome back Doo Dah :happydance:

I'm after a bit of advice please, i've never used opk's before but decided to give it a try this month, from what i can see i think i got a positive today? i'm not sure though i'm going to post pictures if i can work out how to do it and was wondering if u lovely ladies could let me know what u think???

thank you xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







02022012278.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nats77

Oh dear u can't really see them on there can u?? oh well i woke oh up in the middle of the night last nite and we bd, gonna try and convince him that he's not to tired for it tonight, and see how many more i can pursuade him to bd over the next few days and hope for the best? if it's not today it must be soon because they are getting darker and darker each day, fingers crossed i'll catch the egg this month xx


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> hey ladies, welcome back Doo Dah :happydance:
> 
> I'm after a bit of advice please, i've never used opk's before but decided to give it a try this month, from what i can see i think i got a positive today? i'm not sure though i'm going to post pictures if i can work out how to do it and was wondering if u lovely ladies could let me know what u think???
> 
> thank you xxxxx

Your surge is coming Nats! Keep testing and once that line is the same colour or darker than the test line it's here! Keep BDing!! GL x


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning Gals....How is everyone doing?
AFM-I am doing better than I have been doing. I am still smoke free :happydance:, so thats a good thing..
Funny/great story....So I got a new treadmill to keep me occupied.. I really didn't want to buy one right now but after seeing a Golds Gym at walmart for 287 I just couldn't pass it up. 
Good news was the actual price was 600 and they had to let me have it for what it was marked for, so that made me a happy camper..:happydance:

Just thought I would share one of my happy moments with you gals....
So now it's off to do some walking, I hope everyone has a wonderful day:D


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- the pictures arent that clear but u either have a positive or really close to one so get to BDing! I know they are more expensive but I swear the clearblue digi OPK takes the guess work (and frustration) out of guessing if its + or not...if you can spare a dew bucks I strongly recommend it. Either way def go BD all this week if you can! 

first- yay for the new treadmill and thats one helluva a deal! happy walking!

still WTO....**sigh** I feel like this has been my post for ever now haha

Linz- great job on the first page! did I already say that? Well thanks for doing it!!


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, i only bought them out of curiosity really, promised myself that i wouldn't get any more obsessive than i already am about ttc (guess that's an epic fail then lol). 
Currently oh is snoring very loudly on the bed next to me so i guess any chance of bding is out tonight, just hope that we're on for tomorrow! damn his demanding job!!!!!


----------



## linz143

Nats, not + but very close! 

First - nice job on the purchase! I got a used one last year but for $400, so thats an excellent deal! Just make sure it doesn't turn into a towel rack like mine does when I get lazy! Lol.

Afm - no + opk today. Not even close. Cm is scant and watery, not even close to ew. So I have no idea where the eggy is this month. Last month I had a + opk today. Hopefully I start getting some good fertile signs soon so I don't wear Dh out before the timing is right. Hes already feeling the pressure this month so ive gotta play it cool for the next day or two or i'll scare him off!


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, 

Why do they get like that? when we want them to perform it becomes a chore to them but any other time there all up for it lol, 
i feel like a bit of a pest to my oh atm, he's working very long hours so is constantly tired, he comes in has his dinner and wants to go straight to sleep! and there i am like a annoying little pest harrassing him to bd all the time!
I think he understands, after all he want's another one as much as me but he's so much more relaxed about it than me.
ah well just keep trying i spose and hope for the best, gonna do another o test and see what it says today, will check back and let u know.

First - well done on the no smoking still xx


----------



## nats77

Well done the opk and the line is darker than the test line, so does that mean today is the day to bd? tommorow as well? or should it of been last night? sorry just not sure how it all works xxx


----------



## leia37

I think if you have a positive today, it means that you will ovulate in then next 12 - 36 hours (?) so bding today would be good so the sperm is waiting for your egg when it comes out. and i would bd tomorrow too and maybe day after to be sure but they do say that every other day should be enough. I'm sure the girls will tell you better when they come on later. I bd'd on sunday evening, opks arrived in post monday morning, got positive monday afternoon and felt ovulation on tuesday. oh away from sun night so it was that bd that supplied sperm for ovulation on tues - and here i am bfp!!!! I cant say whether i had a positive opk on sunday aswell as didnt have any. 

I hope that helps alittle, have fun bding :).


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia that's pretty cool that u know ur actual date of conception 

How are u feeling?


----------



## leia37

Feeling good. very tired and still spinning but all good. was going to the docs yesterday but youngest off school throwing up all night so have had to put that off till monday. I am proud of myself for not having a cigarette since tuesday but tomorrow is my birthday and having a poker evening round a friends house. Going to be hard not having one then, let alone hiding why i am not drinking too. I'm not much of a drinker so any other time i would get away with it but as its my birthday people will expect me to have at least one beer.

Looking forward to you ladies ovulating and bding :)


----------



## wishnhoping

nats- yay on the positive OPK! I think you are supposed to BD as much as possible for the next 3 days...some people say every other day..well, jsut BD...haha, good luck catching the egg and hope this is your month so we can keep up the stats on the first page :)

Im on cd6 so will start testing with OPK on Sunday if its like the last few months ill get a + on cd 15/16 so that will be Sunday the 12th...but Im going to play up the whole valentines day weekend and kind of make DH think we are bd because of that and not to ttc so hes not as pressured using Vday as an excuse I can prob get him to BD from Fri-Tuesday ...thats the plan at least hehe


----------



## DooDah

nats77 said:


> Why do they get like that? when we want them to perform it becomes a chore to them but any other time there all up for it lol

I know how you feel :dohh: I have a tiny bit higher drive than OH anyway but put any pressure on it and he just never feels like it! 

Yay for your positive opk :)



wishnhoping said:


> Im on cd6 so will start testing with OPK on Sunday if its like the last few months ill get a + on cd 15/16 so that will be Sunday the 12th...but Im going to play up the whole valentines day weekend and kind of make DH think we are bd because of that and not to ttc so hes not as pressured using Vday as an excuse I can prob get him to BD from Fri-Tuesday ...thats the plan at least hehe

Good luck! Sounds like you'll have a great chance this month :flower: Valentines bfp would be great! I'll be testing two days before so maybe it can be OH's present if I'm lucky enough :haha:



Well done first on the no smoking by the way! You're doing brilliantly :hugs:


Can't believe I'm only on 7dpo... It's dragging but my cm looks pretty good!


----------



## nats77

I can't believe it! need to rant ladies i'm so sorry but ur the only ones i can share it with!!!

Weather has turned and apparently we're due for snow so oh has been called to 12 hour nite shifts!!!!! leaving at 5pm and arriving home about 7.30-8,00 am, 
We can only bd at nite because of the kids so this means no bding for us AGAIN this month!!!! arghhhhh :cry:

Today oh came home early from work so we nipped straight upstairs but the baby woke up before we'd finished so didn't even get today in! :blush:

I know it sounds so silly for me to be this upset :cry: but i really had my heart set on this month! :cry: 
All i can hope now is there some survivors in there from bding on wed nite or by some miracle oh gets home earlier than scheduled and the kids wake up late so we can just squeeze one in!!

Sorry ladies i just needed to get it off my chest :blush:
Thanks for reading

Leia- wishn and doodah thanks for the advice xxxxx


----------



## leia37

Nats - you are not silly for being upset, of course you are. what horrible timing. big :hugs: . hope you manage to squeeze one in - maybe when little un's having daytime nap and others in school (dont know what your oh's job is so shouldnt suggest he skips sleep!!) Good luck hon and :hugs: again.


----------



## linz143

Oh nats, I'm so sorry to hear that!! :( There is still a chance if you can get it in for tomorrow, as the + OPK can mean ov up to 36 hours later and then the eggy is still good for 12-24 hours. Good luck, my dear!

AFM - not a happy camper. I usually ovulate between CD 12-14. Today is CD 13 and I have NO cm whatsoever, and when I checked my cervix this morning it was HARD... it should be high and soft right now, but no. OPKs have been negative so far and my temps are still pretty erratic like they are during AF. I don't know what's happening! I've never ovulated later than CD 16, which is only 3 days away, and even then I was having some sort of fertile CM by CD 13... ::sigh:: I wonder if I will ovulate at all this month? This sort of thing has never happened to me before, but I guess if what I had last month was a chem then that would explain why my cycle is completely messed up this time around. I told DH what was going on and said I wasn't even going to bother pressuring him until I got a + OPK, because who knows how long it will be before that happens, and I can't be stressed out like that for more than a few days.


----------



## nats77

school time would be great but it's the weekend now and by monday i would of ovulated!!
He works on the roads so anything that needs doing from dead animals to car crashes, repairs and gritting! only thing is he's a manager so has an awful lot of pressure because he's in charge of so many men.
On to the next month i guess

Thanks for the :hugs: leia i need them right now xxx


----------



## leia37

nats - sorry forgot its the weekend, dont know what day it is. still i would go for it monday morning if you havent managed to over weekend. you could ovulate tomorrow or sunday and that might leave egg viable on monday. good luck hon x


----------



## nats77

Trust me we will be doing it whenever we get the chance over the next few days, got nothing to lose have we lol, obviously i will keep u all informed of my progress! like i'd be able to hide it lol xx


----------



## wishnhoping

oh nats im so sorry hun...dont be sorry for being frustrated, scheduling BD around kids is though..I only have one and thats hard enough I cant imagine finding the time to do it with 3 kids..lol let alone the energy! Luckily for me DH only takes about 5 mins so I distract the little one with a movie or something and Im back within 10 mins. This may be a horrible piece of advice but could you keep up the kiddos late tonight since its friday and maybe they will sleep in late enough for you to get a little dancing in? Good luck and hope somehow you get to BD this weekend. 

Linz- Im sorry your cycle is so out of wack...sounds more and more like you had a chemical. That could be a good sign for this month though right? seems like everything you did (vitamins, etc) are all helping and even though you may O late this month I STILL believe it will happen. Hang in there! is the line on the opk even showing up? i forget if you had a digi or not? 

hugs to you both


----------



## linz143

Thanks, Wishin. I'm doing IC and digi's depending on what is easiest to grab. Like when I have to test at work I'll do a digi so I don't have to go in a cup, but if it's in the evening at home I'll just use a cheapie. They both gave me positives at the same time last month and neg at the same time so they both work equally as well for me.

However, the 2nd line on the digi after I eject the cartridge is SUPER faint, and the ones on the ICs are not very dark at all. It seems no matter what time of the month I test, there is always a line there, but when it's actually positive it's very obvious. However, in the run up to ov last month, it didn't have a fade in pattern, it just went from barely there to BAM super positive.

I'm going to keep testing, it's just pretty annoying to have NO fertile signs and be half way through my cycle already... Maybe Ruby was right about a BFP in March... The longer this takes, the more a Halloween baby is looking out of the picture.


----------



## wishnhoping

While at the hospital last cycle I had no signs of fertile period either but I knew it was "that time" so I was hoping I was going to O later and it would give DH a week or so to heal before I got my smiley but sure enough I got a + right when I should ahve without any signs. Which was kind of weird because the month before that I had the most ewcm that I have ever gotten and it was so much that I actually noticed it without looking for it. 

You should always have 2 lines on a OPK...your body always has LH which is why the light is usually faint until you O...when you O the LH levels rise and thats what gives it the dark line. I tried monitoring the lines to see how fast they progressed from light to a positive but I also found that it could go from very faint one day to a + the next day...

I bet you get your + this weekend so get to bding! TTC buddy's orders!!! :)

Hows the not smoking going? I am thinking I need to give up that AND caffeine I am drinking entirely too much soda


----------



## linz143

Wishin - you are right!! Just went to the restroom and lo and behold! EWCM!!! I'm so excited! Totally thought it was not going to happen this month! Now if I can just stop drinking so much water that I'm going every hour, I can take my OPK!

PS - The no smoking is still a go! It's been 11 days. :D


----------



## nats77

wow linz 11 day's! Well done you that's amazing x x


----------



## nats77

wishn - thanks hun, 

Unfortunately i'm fairly sure i ovulated yesterday! had pains on my left side for about 3 or 4 hours yesterday, i know i ovulated from the right last month because i had a scan and they told me my egg was ready to go on the right, so it makes sense to go from the left this month. 
Since then though i've had pains in the middle??? bit confused about that, but none the less obviously to late to bd now. I also did another opk late last night and the second line was bearly visible, i had a 2 small glasses of wine before though so dont know if this would affect it? gonna do one more today just to see but i'm pretty sure that eggy has left, 
So all i can do is hope and pray that there is some little swimmers hanging around in there from wed night bding and one catches that egg!! 
Thats possible isn't it? bd on wed ovulate on fri? am i still in with a chance??
Thanks for listening to me whining on ladies u really are the only ones who understand xxx :hugs:


----------



## leia37

nats - you are still in with a chance, thats what happened to me. bd'd sun, ovulated tues, bfp. if you could get a bd in today, i would anyway. the opk shows you the surge prior to ovulation and egg lasts from 12 to 24 hours after ovulation. best of luck. you are now in tww. :) x


----------



## nats77

Oh ladies i'm soooo sorry to post again but i really am confused now! 

Ok i just went to the toilet and did another opk, which was again very positively positive!! second line was darker than the test line, yesterday was the same not last night but i think it was diluted from the 2 glasses of wine. only thing is when i wiped there was blood on the tissue, none in my knickers sorry if tmi, i have had pain in the middle of my stomach all morning, its way to early for af, to early for implantation bleed and if its ovulation bleed than why is opk still showing positive????

I actually feel like i'm going insane with all this ttc, my oh just keeps saying 'ur putting to much pressure on urself, just relax and go with it and it will happen'
I wish i could do that, im obsessive i know and i'm probably driving u all mad with my constant posting, but i just feel like an emotional wreck, i keep crying at nothing i'm irritable all the time just feel so pooo! :cry: sorry xxx


----------



## DooDah

nats - sometimes women can spot with OVing, I'm guessing it's not normal for you hun but it could be a sign that you're OVing :flower: hope you feel better soon. I know how you feel about your OH chick. Mine's the same! He just thinks it's not happening because I get so stressed about it. Men, eh? They just don't get it!

I now have a question for you girls... Could having no symptoms, be a symptom? Usually I have loads but this cycle... Zilch. I feel a bit stupid asking this because you're all waiting to OV or OVing, so just tell me to shush if I'm annoying! 
:hugs:


----------



## nats77

Doo dah - not annoying at all but i dont know the answer im afraid, sorry hun xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- the blood is normal from what I've heard it could be from bd if ur still getting a positive opk try to get another session in!

Dooh dah- yes no symptoms is a symptom! I read a long thread about the tww and a lot of the ladies who ended up with bfps thought they were out because they had no symptoms!


----------



## nats77

Wishn I wish it was that but not been able to bd since Wednesday night so it can't b that x


----------



## DooDah

Thanks girls :) feel a bit better! Want it sooo bad this month I can't even express it, although I've just found out that my aunty and uncle are ttc and are having to have IVF becaus eit's just not happening for them :cry: Feel guilty because no one knows we're ttc, ya know?

nats, get into bed and :sex: if possible! I don't know about the bleed. I don't really know about OPKs but OV seems the most likely, was it old blood or red? It may sound weird but could you have scratched yourself in there at all... Checking your cervix or something?? 

:hugs:


----------



## linz143

Nats, 2 days before ov, is actually a GREAT time to BD in order to conceive! That's how my BFF got pregnant! And her DH was on a business trip after that, so it definitely did the trick. Also, I've had spotting with ov before, but it was light pink and not a red color.

AFM - Got a BD in yesterday evening, and a positive OPK on my IC even though the digi was negative. Took another one at 6 am to confirm and same deal. + IC, - Digi. I'm just assuming it's + at this point and for some reason the digi isn't picking it up. See attached pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0037 (1).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

This gave me a chuckle and I thought of you guys... A
Guy friend of mine just posted this on Facebook:

" I think people are now just having babies to get likes on Facebook"

Guess if the guys are even noticing the crazy amount of pregnancy announcements on fb we can now officially call it fertile book


----------



## wishnhoping

Nat- wouldn't worry about the blood so much could be so many things.... Just try to get hubby to bd if still getting +


----------



## linz143

DH is friends with this girl who posts status updates all the time and her profile pic is a lovely bump. However, every time I look at his computer screen, she's posted some kind of update and there is that bump I'm looking at again! Ack!

BTW - got my ov pains this morning after my second day of +OPKs so as long as I get a temp rise in the morning, I guess I'm officially back in the tww! Woohoo! (I think I now hate the first two weeks of the month more than the second two!)


----------



## firsttimer30

DooDah said:


> nats - sometimes women can spot with OVing, I'm guessing it's not normal for you hun but it could be a sign that you're OVing :flower: hope you feel better soon. I know how you feel about your OH chick. Mine's the same! He just thinks it's not happening because I get so stressed about it. Men, eh? They just don't get it!
> 
> I now have a question for you girls... Could having no symptoms, be a symptom? Usually I have loads but this cycle... Zilch. I feel a bit stupid asking this because you're all waiting to OV or OVing, so just tell me to shush if I'm annoying!
> :hugs:

I didn't have any symptoms that were uncommon then any other month. 
Tired, face breaks out, and legs ached a little...

The only thing I noticed was my stomach was sore like I had been doing sit-ups.
So I was very surprised when I took the test and it was a BFP, as I had no Implantation bleeding or anything..

So I would say yes no symptoms could be symptoms...FX'S for you hun..:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Ib is really not that common most women don't have it... Not sure actual stats on it but I'm sure our stats queen Linz knows


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry. Duplicate post.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi ladies. Sorry been MIA for awhile. Had tons going on gearing up for Mardi Gras.

Nats and Linz - yay for +OPK!! I hope it's our month! AF came for me last night so I'll be getting to the doctor for my ultrasound on Monday so I can start my clomid. I also started acupuncture last Wednesday. I go back for 2 treatments this week! 

Nothing new elsewise. Glad to just be truckin along :) 

Good to see everyone is in good spirits. 

Linz, you'll be proud to know I started temping :) I just hope I can keep it up!!!

xoxo!


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> Ib is really not that common most women don't have it... Not sure actual stats on it but I'm sure our stats queen Linz knows

Ok, ready for the stats on implantation bleeding? You're not going to believe they're as dismal as what you would think!

#1 - Only about 20% of women get implantation bleeding.

#2 - Cycles which include spotting during the TWW (not including around ovulation) are LESS likely to be pregnancy cycles than cycles which have NO bleeding.

#3 - The closer to your period spotting occurs, the more likely it is to be AF and not IB.

Those are your IB fun facts for the day, folks!


----------



## linz143

And Haley, how am I supposed to properly stalk you without a link to your chart, huh?!

(If you want I can get you the steps to how to link it in your siggy - it took me some exploring to find it on Fertility Friend).

Sooooo, how do you like it? I know it's early in your cycle. You can pretty much expect to see erratic temps till AF is long gone. I'm so proud of you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz!

Haley there u are! Good luck temping hope that helps! 

Afm- going to start my opks today cd8 should I next weekend though fingers crossed dh has been taking his vitamins and I have been taking my prenatals so we are doing our best


----------



## giraffes

Haley - good to hear AF turned up, were Linz and I right with our predictions on timings???

AFM - bleurgh, still waiting for AF. Day 42 now and I'm very bored of this! Hubby was saying last night it would be sods law that having waited all this time, it arrives in 2 weeks time, just before we head off skiing so I can't get my HSG. Fingers crossed that won't happen.

Quick survey too - who gets sore boobs? Mine normally swell up and get sore just before AF (1-3 days before) but this crazy cycle they've come and gone.


----------



## linz143

Giraffes, my goodness, 42 days!! So sorry hon! I would be going stir crazy if I were you. As for sore BBs, I usually get them 1 dpo-3 dpo and then a couple days before AF shows up and they hang out till a couple days after she shows. Except last month when they started hurting at 8 dpo and then kept right on through till CD 8 of the following cycle. That was super annoying to say the least.


----------



## wishnhoping

I get sore bbs from 1dpo until my period ends...


----------



## linz143

Morning ladies! How is everyone doing? Wishin, did you start your OPKs yet? Hope that eggy pops sooner rather than later for you this month!

Got my 2nd high temp this morning, so I believe I'm on my way to crosshairs tomorrow. 2 dpo today. BBs aren't so sore, but the nips themselves are frikkin hurting!! Normally it's the opposite. Nips are fine, BBs super sore. Like I say, I'll never know by symptoms alone whether or not I'm pregnant since they seem to change every month!

As for this month, I was looking on my chart, and it says that if I conceive this month I'll be due Oct 27th. So I'm soooooo hoping this is our month! I ALWAYS wanted a Halloween birthday since it's my favorite holiday. Since I'm a March baby, I'm not even close, but the second best would be to have a child with a Halloween birthday. PLUS, I absolutely DO NOT want a December baby (not so much that I won't try, though... lol) only because my grandma, mother, and 3 yr old nephew already have Dec birthdays plus Christmas... At this point the month seems pretty full already!

So anyway, I'm crossing everything that I can that this is our month! Hopefully it is for everyone else, too! Keeping the PMA this month!


----------



## nats77

Aww Linz that would be my due date is I fall this month to. Come on girls we all need pma let's get these bfp's x x x


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls...

thanks for the stats linz, makes me feel loads better actually. Maybe I have a chance *Please don't jinx*

Sprinkling OV dust for you gals ;)

11dpo tomorow for me....... :dohh:


----------



## leia37

Have all my fingers and toes crossed for you all and sending lots of :dust: your way. x

Doodah - when are you testing ? x


----------



## wishnhoping

Doodah- when are u testing?

Linz- yay! Tww here u go! 

I had more family drama and been kind of out of it all day and forgot to hold me pee
In so gotta wait 2 more hours before I can test... It's ok though still fairly early
For me to get a positive but gonna try to bd every other day since
Dh is feeling better and trying to be on my good graces hope
He will put out this week ;)


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> For me to get a positive but gonna try to bd every other day since
> Dh is feeling better and trying to be on my good graces hope
> He will put out this week ;)

Isn't it funny how when you're not TTC, OH is on his best behavior so he can get the goods, but as soon as you start TTC, the woman all of a sudden is on her best behavior to get the goods?! How things change!:dohh:

AFM - Tried to get DH in on every other night and I was somewhat successful. Didn't BD on ovulation day, but did the night before and 2 days before that so I feel pretty covered. However, there was a moment when I woke up on 1 dpo and judging by my temp and some other signs thought I may not have ovulated. At that point, I had already told DH we were good and started to relax so I started freaking out! Decided that it wasn't even worth it to pressure him again at that point and to just let the cards fall where they may. Ended up not having to worry about it, but all the same, getting your timing right can be seriously stressful when you have an OH that does not want to cooperate!


----------



## wishnhoping

Dh seems to be willing to cooperate this month because I've been so down in the dumps lately and he even went as far as to tell me my vday present this weekend is all the bding I want... Since he's still not working I think he feels va he can't get me anything and untold him that bding is the only thing I want so we are
Both happy hahahaha 

Hope he doesn't change his tune by the end of the week though!!!

Ps- sorry if my posts look weird typing from my phone


----------



## linz143

I know a lot of people go for it every night or sometimes multiple times a day for days on end. DH would collapse if that was what it took to conceive! Fortunately, from everything I've read and what my OBGYN said, every other day is just fine for TTC.

In fact, I just went onto FF and plugged it into the chart search: O is Ovulation day, O-1 is the day before, O+1 is the day after and so on.

Search for BD on O-4, O-2, and O days and you have a 40% chance of pregnancy
Search for BD on O-3, O-1, and O+1 days and you have 39% chance of pregnancy
Search for BD on O-4, O-3, O-2, O-1, O, and O+1 and you still have 40% chance of pregnancy
Hit any combination of two days in that window and your chances are roughly 35%.
Except if those two days are O-4 and O+1, and then your chances are only 24%.

God, I love statistics.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol stats was never my forte... Almost failed


----------



## linz143

Just thought I would share with you ladies some things that DH has said today that cracked me up. I think he is finally "getting it."

On the way home I was telling DH about my day at the office. I told him that ANOTHER woman I know is pregnant and she told the office today.
DH: Just ignore it. It doesn't matter.
Me: Well it's hard to ignore her, I'm kind of friends with her.
DH: Not anymore you're not!!!

DH and I have been looking at getting a simple fishing boat since we both love to fish, and I enjoy the catching/cleaning/cooking aspect of it. Unfortunately I looked up the mercury contents of the lakes around here and most of them say that as a child bearing age woman you should NOT eat more than one fish per week out of the local lakes and never eat fish out of other lakes. I informed DH about this.
Me: Remember when we went fishing last summer and Tara and I ate all 4 of the fish from the lake? Well apparently women of childbearing age shouldn't eat ANY fish from there. And we ate 4!! (I start laughing hysterically)
DH: (Silent - blank stare at me)
Me: (Continue laughing) What? Why are you looking at me like that?
DH: I've been trying to make us a baby and you're laughing about wasting our children with your poisoned fish! No wonder we haven't gotten pregnant! No more fish for you!!

Thought you guys might get a chuckle out of this. Apparently DH is under the impression he's been working really hard to make a baby and I'm not taking it seriously... LOL!!


----------



## nats77

Linz - that has really made me laugh! And I love the fact that u always get the statistics lol. I only managed to bd at o-2 so I guess my chances r slim, although I think my bb's r sore? Maybe it's in my head or just where I keep poking them to see but this would be unusual for me at this stage.

Wishn - good luck with all the being

I have actually still got a good feeling for all of us this month x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- that is so cute, and its so nice when we hear our DH's having a moment of enlightenment....lol ...NO MORE FISH FOR YOU LADY! 

Nats- good luck this tww...by the time I join you guys youll all be almost done with the wait!


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning Ladies....just wanted to check in to see how everyone is doing. Good I hope, looking forward to seeing those BFP'S..

AFM-doing pretty good, still not smoking and most of the cravings have past.YAY!!! I stay pretty tired during the day and some days I have to give in and take a nap, other then the really swollen and sore boobs I'm doing great..

walking 30 mins every morning and night.:happydance:
counting down the days till first doctors appt, 6 days to go and I get to see my little bean..


----------



## linz143

Nats - According to FF, BD just once during your fertile period on O-2 still has a 30% chance of pregnancy! That's practically 1 in 3 chance! If the lottery had such good odds, you'd bet I'd be down there buying a ticket right now!

First - excellent job on the no smoking! It DOES get easier the longer you stick with it! For me, I'm on day 15 and while I still "like" the idea of having one, I'm not having a nic fit in order to get one.

AFM - got my crosshairs today! Woohoo!! Of course nothing to report at this stage. Just keeping the PMA alive for as long as I can this cycle!


----------



## DooDah

linz143 said:


> I know a lot of people go for it every night or sometimes multiple times a day for days on end. DH would collapse if that was what it took to conceive! Fortunately, from everything I've read and what my OBGYN said, every other day is just fine for TTC.
> 
> In fact, I just went onto FF and plugged it into the chart search: O is Ovulation day, O-1 is the day before, O+1 is the day after and so on.
> 
> Search for BD on O-4, O-2, and O days and you have a 40% chance of pregnancy
> Search for BD on O-3, O-1, and O+1 days and you have 39% chance of pregnancy
> Search for BD on O-4, O-3, O-2, O-1, O, and O+1 and you still have 40% chance of pregnancy
> Hit any combination of two days in that window and your chances are roughly 35%.
> Except if those two days are O-4 and O+1, and then your chances are only 24%.
> 
> God, I love statistics.

OMG I love you linz! 35% for me. O-2 & O-4 I think :) Only missed O from the top one xxx


----------



## DooDah

:haha: your DH sounds so funny linz! My OH just started staring at me as I was LOLing at the computer! Yay for your crosshairs :D

I'm testing on the 12th :) I'll be about 2/3 days late hopefully... Might (but want to hold out longer) test on the 11th if af doesn't show... Not sure yet!

:dust:


----------



## linz143

Ok, Doodah, let's talk about a game plan so you're prepared in case of a BFP. IF it is +, are you going to hold off telling OH about it until Valentines Day? I'll only be 10 dpo on Vday so it's not likely that I'll have an answer by then, but I think if I were you, it would be an awesome gift to give! However, this means that if you test while he's home you can't start screaming or crying in the bathroom cause he'll know what's up! LOL!


----------



## wishnhoping

funny you bring that up....i had all these plans on how I was going to tell DH the first time and all I know is I snuck up stairs to take the test...it came up positive almost immedietly and I just started shaking and was in complete shock...then i jsut started screaming for DH to come up....lol 

I def told all our family like the following day so I have no idea how I am going to hld it in this time time....I am really afraid of losing the bean just because of my weight so I wont be telling anyone


----------



## wishnhoping

Still negative opk but def getting ewcm so hoping to start bding tonight whoop whoop


----------



## linz143

wishnhoping said:


> Still negative opk but def getting ewcm so hoping to start bding tonight whoop whoop

Get it, girl!!! Tell him you're claiming that Vday present early!:spermy:

Also, I would find it nearly impossible to keep it from DH for 2 whole days. I'd be like you Wishin! However, if I managed to get a BFP on Vday, at least I wouldn't have to wait more than a few hours to spring it on DH.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol he's already told he'd rather wait for morning time... But I'm gonna pout And get my way damn it!

Pretty determined to bring another Scorpio into the world :)
And Dh is being super cute he wants a baby girl so badly... I don't care too much either way but want another boy


----------



## linz143

I'm with you wishin. I want my Halloween baby! I won't be sad if I don't get it this month, I'll be angry! I really love October/fall and even though a November/Thanksgiving baby would be ok with me, I'm terrified I'll end up with a Christmas baby!


----------



## wishnhoping

I know ive said it before but yea I agree december babies are hard not only because of how expensive and busy the season is but also the cold makes it so hard
To plan parties and you worry about them being warm..but ur on the west coast u should be ok with that aspect of it :)

I was due thanksgiving day but delivered two weeks early :) so I call him my little
Gobbler anyways


----------



## linz143

So not only did I find out that a woman at work is pregnant yesterday, but today I came home and was talking to my next door neighbor. Apparently she and DH were pleasantly surprised to find out she is 10 weeks along with their first.

I just want to cry. I know about 9 pregnant people now. So over it. :(


----------



## giraffes

Hey everyone,

Loving the pma of this month - I'm sure we're going to see some more BFPs!! 

Linz - big hugs for knowing so many preggers people, I totally sypmathise. Even OH last week was starting to notice "Everyone we know is pregnant - we're totally the odd ones out"!!

AFM - crazily sore boobs, but still no AF :( It has to arrive in the next couple of days or not at all for 2 weeks if I'm to get my HSG, so I could really do with ending this cycle today!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- ugh ***hugs***i know that sinking feeling when someone tell you they are pregnant. You have to try not to cry, put on a smile, look excited..its so draining and hurtful. Im sorry you got a double dosage of it yesterday. Big hugs and I hope today is a better day

Girraffes- hoping af shows up soon, how long are your cycles normally? 

AFM- Of course DH didnt want to BD last night and said we'd do it in the morning..and sure enough he "didnt feel good" this morning. **SIGH** Going to try to stay positive and just get a session in before picking up the kiddo at daycare. Unless my stepson is coming over in which case that wont work either...I really wish he wouldnt talk like hes on board and get me all excited if hes just going to dissapoint me later...

how is everyone else? where are you all on your wait? I am cd12....gearing up to O prob within the next 3 days


----------



## nats77

Linz - sorry for all the pregnancy announcements, it's horrible isn't it there's been a few around me to.

Wishn - why are our oh's like this? They drive u mad don't they, don't give up hun once is better than none.

Giraffes - hope af shows for u so u can get hsg done.

Afm - well my bb's don't seem to hurt anymore so guess it was wishful thinking, only another 9 days to go to find out! Blimey that seems so far away! X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- dont you feel like we are wishing away the time 2 weeks at a time? I feel like Im always on a tww of some sort....2ww to find out if bfp/bfn and then 2ww to O again...I am soooo glad this will be my last time ttc I dont think I can take the stress and heartache ever again


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls... So 12 dpo I caved and tested to a :bfn: I know I'm not out as such yet but I'm just gonna start planning for next month now to be honest. I'm gutted. I wanted an october baby SO badly :brat: I sat in the bathroom for 20 minutes crying until OH came in and picked me up :dohh: Just starting feel like it's not gonna happen for me, iykwim?

linz I totally understand how you feel hun, I know we're supposed to smile and be happy when someone tells you they're pregnant but it's so so hard. It's way easier to be happy for the girls on here because you know how much they all want it! I think there's some unknown fundamental law of physics that says that as soon as you're ttc, everyone but you will become mega fertile. I really am beginning to wonder why I ever bothered with bc earlier in life?!

Wishn, you're so right! Living in 2 week increments is so annoying, the first two week I cram all the stuff I can't do into (e.g. drinking alcohol - not that I do that much anyway). Then the third and fourth week I gain weight because there might be a second person in there... I have to remind myself that it's just cells and doesn't require its whole extra half dinner. I can't even remember back to when I wasn't doing this to be honest. Gahh.

Anyways, a november baby I can deal with! I'd find out roughly just before our 'anniversary' (we just count it as the day we started officially dating way back at the tender age of 15)... But a December baby?! Way too much stress being heavily knocked up through xmas! We first started ntnp in April, so I want to get pg before then... Don't want to be full circle.

How are you girlies? Sorry for the essay!


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - Hope she comes soon for you! There isn't a chance you could be preggers, is there?

Wishin - sorry to hear about OH, try to get the goods tonight and maybe once more and you will be in good shape for catching that egg!

Nats - I didn't even realize we are exact cycle buddies this time around! Both 4 dpo today, so I totally sympathize with you on the 9 more days! Are you going to even bother testing on Valentines day? I will, even though I'm not expecting to see anything on the off chance that I could have a miraculous early BFP.

AFM - Nothing to report here. It's only 4 dpo after all! Just REALLY sore BBs (still??) and got a nice high temp this morning. If it were later in the tww I'd say it was a good sign, but seeing that it's practically impossible for implantation to have occurred yet, I'll just chalk it up to a fluke.


----------



## giraffes

Doodah - sorry to hear about the BFN, glad OH was so supportive, fingers crossed you'll have your November baby :hugs:

Linz - hahaha, the chances of me being preggers are so small it would be some sort of miracle! I've had no EWCM at all this cycle, so I'm assuming it's another anovulatory one after the 3 week long period of fun at the start of this cycle. I didn't bother with OPKs this month as I was just waiting it out for the HSG. 

Wishin - my cycles are normally 26-28 days, but I've had a couple of 42 day ones before, so this is the new record. 

I was driving up the motorway last night and had to undo my bra because boobs were so sore, I kept thinking I hope I'm not in a crash - I would hate for the paramedics to have to ask why my bra wasn't done up!! Definitely a sign I'm going crazy...


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO Giraffes- I totally just pictured how that scene would play out with the paramedics...thanks needed that chuckle....are u SURE you couldnt be preggers? Can you test? Did you BD at all this month? lol there is always a chance ? Either way hope either ur preggo or af shows up so you cna get along with your hsg. ps- i dont know that ewcm is a mandatory thing...right? no? maybe? ok....

Doodah- :( Im sorry hon but remember you are not out until the witch shows...and stats (correct me if im wrong linz ;) ) show that most women dont show positive until at least 13dpo! Keep hope alive!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I checked with him and stepson wont be coming over today so I told him im getting home from work and hes bding! he said ok...so we will see. Once I get my positive OPK Ill let you know which days I bded and you can tell me what my chances are of catching the eggy ok? cause we know I do not understand chance and percentages too well...it gives me a headache just trying to figure it out lol


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - have fun - hope he's cooperative when he gets in ;)

We have BD, but as I wasn't OPK-ing, it's just been when we've been in the mood and for fun rather than to make a baby, so if I have o'd I'd have been super surprised if we caught it!!


----------



## linz143

Wishn - you got it! 

And did someone request statistics on HPTs and BFPs? Heeeeere you go!

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test: 13.6 DPO
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result:	10.3 DPO
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO: 10%
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result: 17%
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test: 0.5 days before the expected period.
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts: 40.7%


----------



## wishnhoping

lol thanks Linz!

girraffes- Have you tested at all this month?? I swear Im not trying to get your hopes up I just wonder if its a possibility. I have started tracking moods more during my cycles to see if there is a pattern during my pre ovulation days and dpo..and one thing I have picked up on that I never realized is that I tend to get uhm...tmi alert...horny about 2-3 days before I ovulate. If you and DH were just doing it when you felt like it maybe one of those times you did it when you were feeling extra frisky was a sign that ovulation was on its way...I also never ever noticed O pains prior to ttc so there is a CHANCE you could have got your timing right and not had a clue.


----------



## linz143

Agree with Wishn. I notice that I start getting "in the mood" way more often in the few days before ov, as well! 

Giraffes, I would be testing just to make sure, but then again, you can always wait and if in a few months you notice AF is still not here and you've gained some weight, you can always test then! ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO @ "you can always wait and if in a few months you notice AF is still not here and you've gained some weight, you can always test then! "


Someone in another thread I follow was waiting to get something done too with the FS, it wasnt hsg..iui or something? The thing Firsttimer had done (gosh i hope they arent hte same thing or ill sound stupid) but anyways she was on cd62 waiting on af to come and like myself she was a POASholic and even though she didnt think she had a shot of being pregnant decided to test just to cure her POAS fix and lo and behold...BFP!!!!

LOL sorry I love those little stories when girls I know have waited and struggled so long :)


----------



## giraffes

LMAO at you both! You've convinced me to test, so I'll let you know what I get in the morning (good job I still have a stash ;)) I'm sure it'll be a BFN, but if not then I'll fall over in shock, and then post you a picture!

Wishin - just so you know and can impress all your friends with details of graphic OB/GYN procedures... IUI is where they stick a catheter into your uterus and fire your OH sperm straight into it. HSG is where they stick a catheter into you and fire dye that can be seen on an xray so they can work out if your tubes are blocked or if your uterus is a funny shape! So not the same thing at all, unless you want your dye sperm shaped!!


----------



## nats77

Omg I love you ladies. U all make ttc a nicer place! I always seem to lol at our post's and not only do u all cheer me up but u give me hope and u keep me going. So from me to all of you a huge and heartfelt thank you x x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

I love u girls! Couldnt have asked for better people to wait it out with! :) gonna go look up ttc jokes.... Might as well pass the time laughing right?


Ps- where is Hailey??!


----------



## nats77

Linz - I probably will test on v day but in the past I've never got a Bfp untill day af is due. Really don't know what to think, sort of feel like I got sore bbs again and seem to be weeing a lot and having lots of strange dreams about swimming pools? But this wouldn't b the first time I've convinced myself of symptoms! Lol how r u feeling? X


----------



## giraffes

Ahem, so Linz and Wishin - you rock more than you could ever possibly imagine. Tested this morning and the test line came up before the control line!!!!!!

I'm shaking with shock, and have rushed on here to show you all!! I can't tell hubby till this evening so I have all day to plan how I'm going to tell him. I can't believe we've been so lucky after being told we'd almost certainly need IVF.

Sorry the photos a bit rubbish, but I wanted to share ASAP!!!!!!!!

Love you all, G xxxx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0781.1.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nats77

Wow giraffes I am so happy for you :happydance: that's amazing news! I been checking all morning just to see the outcome! Its great I'm actually going to ring my oh and tell him, is that weird ? Congrats :happydance: x x


----------



## giraffes

Thanks Nats, I still can't believe it! I just called my consultant's secretary to book an appointment and she said "what made you take the test", well some friends of mine convinced me!! 

I love that you're telling OH :)


----------



## leia37

OMG giraffes, huge congratulations, i am so excited for you. your message was almost as good as seeing my bfp. I cant believe it - you must be so many emotions. YAY. Whoop, Whoop. :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## gemmy

Congrats Giraffe :) fantastic news :)


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - my oh says congratulations lol and my mum is really pleased for you to, sorry for sharing your news but I'm just so excited for you! Lol yay x x x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - please say thank you to your mum!

And thank you Leia and Gemmy :cloud9: I still can't believe it!

I've just been to Tesco to buy a digi and it gave me Pregnant 3+ weeks since conception so I think I must be 5 - 6 weeks along. I also bought the things I needed for my plan to tell hubby. I've bought a card with a teddy that says "Hi" and a babygro, and I'm going to write him a card from baby saying Hello Daddy, please can you clear your diary for October because I want to spend lots of time with you!

I've got a hospital appointment on monday so they can decide if I need to be started on bloodthinners and when my first scan will be (I think I have one a week so you can look forward to lots of pictures!!)

Thank you all so much for your support, I never thought I'd get to be the one posting pictures of my BFP so don't give up, you will get there too (and hopefully soon so we can make a bump journey together too!

G xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

AAAWWWHHHHUY!!!!!! OMG OMG!!!!

Congrats!!!!! I am so so so excited for you!! Ha! I can't believe it myself!!! Just so happy!!! Congrats G you deserve it... What a miracle... U must be beaming!


----------



## giraffes

Thanks Wishin - I can't sit still I'm so excited!

And of course I've had to add a ticker :happydance: although the date could be slightly out, but I won't know for sure until I see the doc


----------



## wishnhoping

I went back and re-read the posts from yesterday with a big smile on my face... U were
So sure that it was impossible and wham! Here u are with your bfp!!


Afm- just got bding in this morning... Hubby backed out of yesterday AGAIN! But whatever he did talk to me about how since his surgery it hurts to do it and he has no sex drive, etc so I told him I understood all that and that all the stuff i do for the sake of ttc Isnt fun
Either but just suck it up for 5 days that's all I ask... So he did bd this morning. I should get a + either tomorrow or Saturday ...come on lil Scorpio baby!


----------



## wishnhoping

giraffes said:


> Thanks Wishin - I can't sit still I'm so excited!
> 
> And of course I've had to add a ticker :happydance: although the date could be slightly out, but I won't know for sure until I see the doc

did u just go off the first day of your last menstrual cycle? That's usually pretty accurate.......Yay!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - has your OH spoken to his doctor about it being sore to BD? I know he'd find it embarassing but it sounds like it should be checked out. Fingers crossed for your scorpio baby :)

I was completely convinced I wasn't - just goes to show how wrong you can be!! I just went off the first day of my last period (Boxing Day), but because it went on for 3 weeks, albeit lightly, I'm not sure if that screws up the dates.


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Giraffe- I dont think it actually hurts his penis as much as it hurts him just physically. He hasnt worked in over a year and his body is still healing from the gallbladder surgery he had so sometimes pressure on his belly causes pain. Hes also started up with back pain and knee issues...Hes falling apart I swear!!

This morning I was sooo tired we had to wake up early to get our bding session in before the kiddo woke up. We dtd then I laid down for awhile ...didnt have the energy to lift my legs ups over my head, lol. I did lay flat for like 30 minutes, used preseed before BDing and then before getting up put a softcup in....please let this be it for us...


----------



## linz143

AHHHHHH!!! Giraffes!! I am just now getting on and seeing this!!! WOOHOO!! So glad we talked you into it! Seriously, in a few months you would have wondered where this weight gain was coming from! LOL! I'm SOOOOO happy for you! 

AND! That means I must update the front page! So so excited!

Edit: Wow, that's now 6/12 BFPs in just a little over 2 months! Lucky thread for sure!


----------



## linz143

Oh, and Nats - for me no real symptoms yet... TMI alert though, yesterday went to the restroom and there was so much creamy CM that I had to wipe multiple times... felt like AF but no bleeding, just excess CM. Kind of tapered off after that, but I was pretty confused by it! Also, ovaries and uterus in general has just felt kind of achey. And (another TMI) been "backed up" despite the fact that I've been eating a bunch of fruit and veg. Can't really symptom spot till at least 7 dpo, but that's what I've had so far.

I'm crossing my fingers that they're good signs, but it's really to early to say.


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - that sounds like plenty of effort! Fingers crossed that does the trick. As we were on a zero effort month, my legs were definitely flat!!

Linz - thank you very much! You and Wishin are defintiely responsible for the testing this morning ;) The first page is looking good :happydance: Your symptoms are sounding good too...


----------



## wishnhoping

Eeeekkk love love staring at that front page...:)

To the girls in the TWW...I obsess overt this thread while I wait: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/34596-big-thread-early-pregnancy-symptoms.html 

Btw- I did look up ttc jokes yesterday and it did put me in better spirits...it was good to laugh at the insane stuff women do while ttc (arhem like drive around with a cup off pee in their car..)


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- that sounds good! is your ticker right? You are 5dpo? Mine is right on my cd but I hope I am not 5 days away from ovulation...ugh


----------



## linz143

Yup! I adjust it every month once I know when ovulation is. So I am 5 dpo today. So far to still go!


----------



## nats77

I've noticed more cm as well, it's kind of creamy whiteish yellowy ( sorry tmi ) it's so strange because I have actually been pregnant 7 times now so u think I would b an expert! But I cannot remember this first bit at all, the only thing I do remember like every time is that I was extremely irritable and grumpy before getting my bfp, which actually I'm not right now! So chances r I'm probably out this month x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- were you able to get any BDing in? The snow storm didnt hit us badly at all here in Maryalnd but I hear other places got it pretty bad so not sure if your hubby was called in or not...but anyways was reading up on the OPKs and someone was told that if you continue to get positive OPKs for longer than a 2 day period then that means your body geared up to ovulate but most likely didnt...if you just get positve 2 days or less in a row chances are you did O but took longer to release the egg than normal...hope that helps


----------



## nats77

Managed to bed 2 days before ovulation, I'm fairly sure I ovulated because I had pains on the left side, guess I could b wrong but I dont think so, but I was still getting positive opk's on sat so who knows? Not a lot I can do now just have to wait it out :shrug: x


----------



## linz143

I got + OPKs for 3 days straight last month and this month, but with the temp rise and ov pains, I do know I ovulated. Nats, don't count yourself out, yet! The reason I don't really put any stock in any symptoms before 7-8 dpo is because the embryo hasn't even had a chance to implant yet! It spends the first 3 days floating in the tubes, then the next day or two floating out of the tubes and into the uterus, and finally on 7-8 dpo it finds a nice little home in the lining. However, if it float around for a few more days, it can happen up to 10 dpo. 

Symptoms before implantation (7-8 dpo) are likely caused by the increase in progesterone due to ovulation, so most likely, you wouldn't feel anything related to pregnancy right now even if you had 18 embryos in your tubes floating around! (lol)

So that's why I don't look into them much. Are your ovaries sore today? Mine started hurting last night and still hurt today. Not just the one I ovulated from, but both. I figure it's just them releasing the normal hormones, but I don't remember feeling like I did an ab workout every month around this time.


----------



## linz143

PS - Wishin, I checked out that thread you linked and I like it very, very much! Too much! I could spend WAY too much time on there reading the whole thing!


----------



## nats77

I feel sort of achy all over down there like light af pains, but I had that last month as well. Actually realised my ticker is wrong I'm 6 dpo today because I ovulated on fri gonna try and change it x x


----------



## wishnhoping

I got a + OPK this afternoon (was negative this morning) I knew it was coming sooner this month because I felt weird cramps down there....so I am kind of bummed we didnt get any BDing in last night but sure glad that it happened this morning...gonna try to get another session in tonight and tomorrow morning and really really use DH's vday present hehe....knowing how hes been lately I prob wont get it done but I will surely try! Gonna use a little bit more preseed this time and hang my feet on the wall for awhile like a true crazy lady :) 

Linz- glad you enjoyed the thread...I started on page one and am now on like 150 or something...I usually read it during my tww just to keep my hope alive :) 

here is another one of my favorite threads on here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/454156-facebook-status.html

gotta go talk dh into some dancing...so better find an activity for the kiddo....Linz when is the best time to BD if I got the positive this afternoon?? sorry ur my stats girl now and forever hehe


----------



## wishnhoping

Just tried to bd but Dh was too heavily medicated
And couldn't get it up :(

In his defense he did try... Still :(


----------



## linz143

First off, grats on the + OPK!! I always feel like I accomplished something when I get one, so congrats!

Second, if you ovulate the day after your positive (it's possible that you will ovulate Saturday, but more likely that it will be tomorrow) then today is O-1. So you got that covered. If you don't get another chance to BD at all before you ovulate, your chances are now at 33%! Good job! If you manage to BD tomorrow, even better! Then your chances pop up to 38%!

The only way to get better odds than 38% is to bd everyday starting 4 days before ov, which only puts you to 41% anyway. It's a measly 3% better chance and might stress out your DH! So get one in tomorrow as well and you are good. Even if he's in a bad mood, your timing was great this month.


----------



## linz143

You already got today covered! You are good! 

I heard somewhere that it takes about 24 hours for the sperm to get replenished, so BD more than once a day may be fun, but doesn't really better your chances. He can still ejaculate, but it's shooting blanks basically. Let him save up for tomorrow and then... ATTACK!


----------



## giraffes

linz143 said:


> Let him save up for tomorrow and then... ATTACK!

 :haha::haha:

Nats you're definitely not out! Linz sounds like you're onto a winner and Wishin - you've definitely done enough to BD on the day of a positive OPK.

Woop for the positive thread...


----------



## linz143

Well I feel like I'm onto a winner every month, so I don't know that I trust it. Also, even though I would love to believe in symptoms from 3-5 dpo, I just know that they're not real. But I am going to be positive and really really hope this is my month! I mean, it has to be eventually, right?


----------



## firsttimer30

WOW!!!! Congrats Giraffes...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:If our tickers are right we will be due around the same time...YAY!!!! 

I hope everyone is doing good, and we keep getting those BFP'S..:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Anyone heard from leia or hayley?

Thanks Linz! That made me feel a ton better because I was upset with
Dh for not doing it more but he promised we'd go again in the morning so fingers crossed we get one more session in then on to the tww I go!


----------



## Haleytivet

OMG Giraffes!!!!!!!!! Yay! I can't believe it!! I'm SO happy for you!! One more to add to our list...

I know I've been away for awhile. Thanks for asking about me wishin!

I don't have much time to address all of you but I hope all is going well for y'all and I think about each of y'all daily!!!!

Long story short, I'm out this month!

I went in for my ultrasound on Monday so that I could start my coomid and I had an abnormal ultrasound. Something wasn't right. I didn't have any cysts but the doctor didn't know what it was. I went on Tuesday for a sonohystogram (which btw was not fun as they has to dilate my cervix to get the catheter in OUCH!!! And without any anesthesia lol) and was diagnosed with having a large polyp. I did my preop yesterday and I am going in for surgery tomorrow morning for a hysteroscopy and polypectomy. 

My doctor feels like this is the reason that we aren't getting pregnant or when I do I miscarry. It's also the reason for the unexplained bleeding and irregular cycles. 

This is what I read: Uterine polyps can act like a natural intrauterine device (IUD), preventing a fertilized egg from implanting in the uterine wall. They can also block the area where the fallopian tube connects to the uterine cavity, preventing sperm from traveling into the tube to meet the egg. Similarly, they can block the canal of the cervix, which would prevent sperm from entering the uterus at all. Polyps may also play a role in miscarriage for some women. And the most common symptom is heavy menstrual bleeding and spotting between periods. UGGH!!

So as much as it sucks to be going through this we FINALLY have an answer. I'm back on birth control this month just to keep me from bleeding irregularly and help me have a regular cycle next month! 

So sorry I haven't been on in awhile! I've been reading up on y'all but I haven't had time to respond as I've been in doctors offices all week! 

So I hate to read, talk about myself, and run but I have to be up in about 6 hours to get to the hospital! Wish me luck!!!

Xoxo


----------



## linz143

Oh Haley, I am so sorry that you are having to go through all that! Just know that we are all here for you, and our thoughts will be with you tomorrow for your surgery. Hoping you have a swift recovery and if there is a bright side to this I suppose it is that getting this taken care of will bring you closer to being able to carry to full term and become a mama. Will be thinking of you tomorrow! Come say hi when you are home and feeling better! Xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

Gosh haley- I'm sorry you have to go through this but happy that u are getting the problem resolved... Please check in with us when you feel better so
We know ur ok...best wishes for a swift recovery


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks so much!! I'll be sure to check in when I can!! Thanks for keeping me in your thoughts!! 

Xoxo


----------



## nats77

Hope all goes well with your op Hayley, sorry your having to go thru it all but hopefully it'll make u all better and help you towards ur bfp, good luck Hun thinking of you x x x


----------



## giraffes

Good luck Haley - It sounds like you've been through the mill, but hopefully this is the answer and then you can move onwards to that BFP when your insides are baby friendly. :flower:

Wishin - hope oh was up for it this morning!

First - how exciting if we were due at the same time! I'm seeing the doc on monday so I should have a better idea of dates then, but I'm pretty confident I'm right with them. I'll be having a planned c-section (because of my previous surgeries) so I'll get to know my due date a long time in advance.


----------



## leia37

Haley - Good luck, thinking of you today and wishing you a speedy recovery, hopefully this will solve your problems. Let us know how you get on. x

Giraffes - still so excited for you and cant believe it. How did it go tellling your OH?

Fingers crossed to you all now in your tww.

AFM - Thank you Wishin for your help with the portuguese, it really helped, i have managed to arrange a scan for 27th feb. i cant wait, will be nearly 9 weeks by then so should see (no, will see) a heartbeat. We can then tell the kids and then everybody else. its so hard keeping it secret but dont want the children to find out from anybody else. Have of course told a couple of my friends but none of the family yet. I am feeling well, no morning sickness ( although have only ever had one day of it previously), just exhausted, hungry, still sore boobs and lots of crazy vivid dreams. Feeling abit sorry for OH as have gone from wanting to bd all the time to not being very interested anymore. exhaustion, sore boobs and tender 'lady parts' means i would just rather snuggle, fall asleep and dribble on him :)


----------



## firsttimer30

Haley, so sorry to hear..:hugs: Wishing you a speedy recovery and well wishes..

Giraffes- looking forward to your due date as I go in monday as well..


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao @ "dribble on him" hehehe. Its kind of funny you say that you are not interested in sex because another tool I have bribed DH with is that once I get preggo I told him Id stop bothering him to BD....But truth of the matter I was more interested in sex than I ever was when I was pregnant with my son. They say sex get better because of the increase of blood flow..an yup..I def thought sex was so much better and couldnt get enough...so poor DH may not be out of the wood hehe

Haley- Thinking of you today hun

Linz- so I am at a 38% chance right now right? I tested with the digi opk and still got my smiley face...should prob O the end of today or tomorrow? dang it...i wish I had temped...not my fault though! the stupid thermometer I bought was broken...I had even set up my fertility friend account and everything :( 

G- yup, he stuck to his word this morning we were up at 6am...sooo tired! didnt have the energy to prop my legs up but did use the preseed and stuck the softcup in. I told him if he has the energy to do one more round tomorrow morning I will be done bothering him this month..


----------



## giraffes

Leia - good to hear you got your scan booked, can't wait to hear all about it! OH was excited, shocked, scared, overwhelmed...all in a moment! He treated me to a fancy meal out and we spent the whole evening discussing names, nursery colours, prams, whether we should change our car etc etc! Perfect :)

First - woop for monday appointments!

Wishin - hurrah for pinning him this morning. I'd never heard of sex being more exciting during pregnancy, so I shall look forward to that :blush:


----------



## wishnhoping

LOVE THIS: "He treated me to a fancy meal out and we spent the whole evening discussing names, nursery colours, prams, whether we should change our car etc etc! Perfect "


----------



## linz143

Awww sounds like everything is going so well for our beautiful preggo ladies! Keep us updated with the doctors appointments!

Seriously hoping to join you all this month! 

Wishin - yep, 38%! If you get him tomorrow, you can increase your chances a little bit, but if not, you're in with pretty much all you can do at this point! I'm excited for you!!

AFM - I'm starting to think of the tww in micro increments. 1dpo - 5dpo is boring, you get nothing but false progesterone symptoms. 6do - 8dpo you're looking like mad for implantation symptoms. 9dpo till AF is supposed to come you feel like you're out cause you haven't seen any signs yet and all you get is BFNs!

Good god, I'm going to drive myself crazy! Still feel good about this month. I've been taking my vitamins almost every day for the past couple months, as has DH. I haven't had a smoke in 18 days (don't even really think about it much anymore) and I've cut my caffeine back this cycle (opting for half regular, half decaf cup in the morning). So I'm doing everything right, and I have a very normal, regular cycle. DH's count should be fine since he's managed to get a girl preg way back in the day, and he's not drinking much if any this month, rather than his weekly visit to the bar that netted him the dui, plus the vitamins... I mean, all this... it's got to happen eventually, right? Pretty please?


----------



## wishnhoping

LINZ IT WILL TOTALLY HAPPEN! I have a really good feeling about this month for all our lovely ladies...I mean check out the front page! We are rocking it! 

We have had some awesome BFPs from ladies that thought they would need to get help to conceive and its all looking up...plus you have done everything right! I have my fingers tightly crossed for you...when are you testing? Vday right? 

Anyone wanna help me figure out when Ill be 1dpo? Not feeling anything but really light cramps...really really light but trying to keep a look out for O symptoms so I can pinpoint my actual O day as closely as possible. I am going to try to hold off on testing until Feb 23rd...(someone try to hold me to this!) I have been seeing the #23 everywhere since I started ttc..it almost haunts me. I want to believe its a sign about something so I want to try to test that day to make it a lucky number ;) 

ps- went to Kmart and bought a BBT its a little late to pinpoint ovulation but might as well start temping...better late than never


----------



## linz143

Wishin - My guess would be that today is ov day for you. Also, I once heard that you can estimate that the day with the most EWCM is ov day. This isn't always accurate for me, but usually the day before ov is when I get the most ewcm.

Also, if you start temping first thing tomorrow, and keep doing it every day, you will see a rise. FF probably won't give you crosshairs, but if you look at my chart and other ladies' charts you will see that the temps usually take a few days to peak, rather than just a one day rise all the way to the top of the chart. Usually 3 or 4 dpo is when I level out. So if you see a progression, you can assume you ovulated today. I would start counting tomorrow as 1 dpo.

And thank you for the much appreciated PMA! It'll be helpful to have more than just me and nats in the tww! The more the merrier!


----------



## nats77

Not feelin so good today ladies! I've had awful pains! Feel so tired and getting grumpy! This would be good other than the pain, maybe it's not connected and af will show as usual, need something to pass the time. Tww is killing me x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz- cramps actually are getting a bit stronger since I typed that...and I tried out my new thermometer and its not a BBT ...I must have grabbed the wrong one...WTH! I swear maybe Im not meant to temp...it only gives one decimal and BBT gives two right?? ugh....

Does your temp go up during O because even when I just randomly take my temp during the day for shits n giggles I am usually around 97.1-97.5...my temp right now is 98.6..?

Im still going to temp using this thermometer even though it wont give me 2 decimals 

Nats- I hate the tww, Im sorry u are in pain...my best advice is to keep yourself occupied! **hugs**

Linz- 18 days smoke free is fantastic btw!!! kudos!


----------



## giraffes

Nats - cramps aren't necessarily bad! I've been having them on and off for weeks, and look where they got me ;)

Linz - you've totally rocked the caffeine and cigarettes, so I'm sure you're going to get that BFP soon!

Wishin - Lol at the thermometer - Linz will have one in the post to you if you're not careful!!


----------



## linz143

Seriously, don't give me your address, I have been known by my online friends to send them things in the mail (mostly online gamer friends)!

Wishin - temps in the afternoon, not at resting don't mean a thing. This month I was feeling warm in the evening, thought maybe it was because I had ovulated and my temp was up (was laying in bed watching tv, so I figured I was kind of at rest), got a high temp and then a low one in the morning. The next night I did the same thing and got a low temp, but a high one in the morning.

Drinking fluids, eating food, talking, moving, anything can change the reading. Plus, just as a natural circadian rhythm, our temps are higher in the evening than in the morning. The ONLY way to get an accurate reading is to set an alarm (SAME TIME EVERY DAY) for a time you will be asleep, and have BEEN asleep for more than 3 hours. As soon as the alarm goes off, you stick that thermometer in your mouth and wait till it beeps. Note the temp in your mind or write it down and then proceed back to sleep.

Take it an hour late or an hour early and it will be semi-accurate. Take it after being awake for a half an hour, after using the restroom, checking on the LO, and feeding the dog, and it will be completely unreliable. The more you move, the higher it climbs.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol thanks girls.... I really don't think I'm meant to temp first the broken thermometer then the wrong one... Seriously.... Argh!

Was in a good mood all day until I came
Home and found out Dh had pretty much set back weeks of my successful potty training by making our soon wear a pull up all day and now refuses to go on the potty... Swear I wanna rip dh's head off! My son has been sick a lot and it's set back the potty training and he's finally got the hang of it and Dh sabotaged it ugggh


----------



## linz143

You will do fine at temping! Just uh... a slow starter! ;)

As far as the potty training goes... umm... that's one area that I have no statistics or expertise in! Sorry! I don't even know how to change a diaper! (Yes, I know I will have a lot to learn once I become a mom!) :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

The thing that freaked me out the most about being a mother was
Diapers! I had never ever changed one in my life... I did just fine ;) u
Learn really quickly. 

Potty training has been a hassle mainly due to my sons past health issues and set backs so frustrating to have a set back

Linz- u research, u listen to others opinions and ur not afraid
To ask ... That's the makings of an excellent mother. The mothers who think they know it all and try to do it on their own are the ones that are in for a rude awakening! Ull be
Perfect no doubt!


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - I think I just automatically panic when I get pain because of the mc I've had in the past, they always started with pains. It will prob turn out I'm not even pregnant, but ........ I have been for a wee 8 times since 8! Now that is definitely not usual for me. So who knows? 6 days to go lol x x x


----------



## leia37

Linz - I hadnt changed a nappy either before my first. I remember the nurse waking me up at 2 in morning on first night in hospital saying 'your baby needs a change'. I just looked at my LO thinking but i've never done this. You learn quick :) and always plenty of people to help. Great job on the no smoking :)

Nats - could it be implantation pain?

Wishin - gutting on the potty training. Very frustrating, good luck getting back on track. x


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls :)

wow lots has been happening on here the past few days!

linz, well done on not caving to nicotine or caffeine. I think you're really in with a chance this cycle!

nats, could it be implantation? I'm sorry you're in pain though sweetie. Not long now until you know!

wishn, hope the temping issue sorts itself out! I have to say it made me giggle a little :haha: what are the chances of somethig going wrong both times?!

AFM, cd3 only 27 days until af is due. Gawd. But IT IS my month (you have no idea how many times it feels like I've said this now). I'm getting scared it won't happen for me :cry:


----------



## nats77

I think I said somewhere previously having been pregnant 7 times u would think I should know the signs of implantation and the likes but I just don't remember :wacko: I know that probably sounds crazy but it's true. So implantation pains? Who knows, I sure hope so and I'm trying to stay positive, the pain is still there but definitely eased off today. How's everyone else feeling. Spotted any symptoms yet Linz? X x


----------



## wishnhoping

Had major cramps last night and was really mean to Dh so hit the sack early pretty sure I ovulated! Yay! No bding though today 

Tww here I come... Someone please make sure I don't test until
The 23rd lol im wasting too much money on hpts


----------



## linz143

Welcome to the tww, wishin!

Nats - last night I was having some one sided pain, but it didnt feel like it was coming from my ovary. Also yesterday I was STARVING all day and I swear my sense of smell was heightened. I walked into a woman's office and said "mmmmm it smells like cinnamon! Do you have a candle or something?" She looked confused and said "um yeah but its been out for like 6 months now!". Then even better I woke up to the highest temp I've ever seen since starting charting! Ahhh! I hope this is it!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ooooooo Linz!!!! That's awesome!!!!! Eeek so excited for tuesday!


----------



## Haleytivet

So I'm still pretty loopy but I wanted to get online to tell ya'll that the surgery went great! The doctor removed a large polyp and is associating all of my infertility problems to this. I guess we'll see next month :) 

I go in for a postop appointment this Friday so I'll keep you all posted! I will scan my ultrasound and scope pics so that ya'll can see what the polyp looked like but I won't get the pics until Friday. 

I am still under the weather so I'm gonna keep it short.

Thanks for all the thoughts and well wishes!!!

Fingers crossed for all of y'all testing this week!!!

xoxo


----------



## giraffes

Haley - glad to hear they got it out and that hopefully that's the end of your problems. Big gentle hugs, take it easy and hope you feel better soon xxx

Linz - so excited for you, it's going to be a long few days while you wait!

Nats - fingers crossed it is implantation cramps and baby is just getting comfy!

Doodah - big hugs. It's so hard to believe it'll ever happen, but it will, trust me! Hopefully it'll be very soon too :)

AFM - caught a filthy cold of a friend's toddler this week so I've spent most of the day under a blanket by the fire.


----------



## DooDah

Haley, :hugs: Keep yourself chilled sweetie, you deserve it! It must be a relief to have an answer chick, FX for next month.

giraffes, I've had an evil cold this week too. Hope you feel better soon hun.

linz, I really think this might be your month! So excited for you to POAS.

Girls... A question... I've been hearing mixed things about green tea helping to boost fertility. Has anyone else heard anything? I noticed we have some in our cupboard... And am intrigued. I heard some people say it can have effects on an unborn baby but I think if I only drink it up to OV?


----------



## linz143

Haley, glad to hear you are home in one piece! Hope the recovery time is not too long and that you are feeling better soon. I'm looking forward to your show and tell pics!

Thanks ladies for your optimism! Trying hard not to get my hopes up. If I see my temp crash and burn tomorrow morning, I'll be pretty sad about that. However, I've been having sore BBs on and off since ovulation, but mostly it comes on in the evening and sort of pangs and goes all day. This morning I woke up and my girls are excruciating and first thing in the morning! Also woke up with a headache. If this isn't my month, this is one of those cruel joke months (I've had one before).

Doodah, I heard that green tea is good for naturally increasing CM, so I don't think it would hurt drinking it before ov.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - it's sounding better and better!! How long are you holding out on testing for...??


----------



## linz143

I usually start testing at 10 dpo, which is V-day! So Tuesday is my plan. I may break and test monday, but even at 10 dpo a BFP is unlikely, so I don't really like starting before then.

Plus they say it takes anywhere from 3-4 days for enough hcg to buildup in your system to show on a hpt after implantation. So if that was today (last night) we're looking at 10 dpo minimum for a +.


----------



## giraffes

What an awesome valentines day gift that would be!

What is everyone doing for it? OH is working, but I've got him a new electric shaver as a pressie!


----------



## nats77

Linz - sounds great for you, I think this is your month.

Hayley - glad everything went so well, get lots of rest and take it easy.

Wishn - yay, welcome to tww, glad someone else has joined me and Linz.

Giraffes - no plans for v day, oh will b working till late and by the time the kids r all settled I'll just about have enough energy to crawl into bed lol.

Afm - well I'm almost convinced I'm in! Tired, thirsty, more cm than usual, sore bb's, noticing smells that no one else seems to and pains on and off, ooo and let's not forget the mood swings! So like Linz said if its not my month then mother nature is one cruel lady! X x x


----------



## linz143

I hope so, Nats! For both of us! Are you going to test early or wait it out this month?

The sense of smell thing is weird, huh? I keep smelling something burning in the house and DH is looking at me like I'm crazy. But I smell SOMETHING! Then getting on the freeway and all I smell is car exhaust choking me. It's like a strange super power or something.

No plans for v-day. Asked DH if he wanted to do anything and he said "we'll see." I've never been a big fan of it. Restaurants are packed and over priced. I'd rather stay in and cook.


----------



## nats77

I noticed the smell thing in a multi story car park, I said to my friend urgh it smells awful in here! She said what ur imagining it, smells like air to me! Lol it did smell horrible though, then there's been a few other things as well. I would like to say no not gonna test till af due, but I'm only kidding myself lol I almost certainly will test early, probably from valentines day onwards lol x


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay how exciting you two have super smelling power!!! Fingers
Crossed for you both I can not wait until Tuesday!!!

G- we don't usually do anything for vday... I think the bding was it lol :)


----------



## nats77

Well ladies, i caved! i know i know i'm such a fool! :wacko: i went and bought a 5 pack of frer hpts today and after i bought them i couldn't resist the urge to poas! :haha: obviously it was a bfn! :dohh: the only thing is no matter how many times i tell myself not to test i will everyday until they are gone or i get a bfp,
Having said that i'm not feeling so positive anymore, i've started to think the 'symptoms' i've been getting are all in my head! and come fri the witch will have arrived after all.
I'm still getting cramps but they come and go, my bb's are not really really sore but if i poke them or lo leans on them then they are sore, my biggest thing is i'm just so tired lately :sleep: but it seems to be in the afternoon it hits me the worst, still think i can smell weird things, but i dont know :shrug: i am putting all my eggs in one basket and will be sooooo sad :cry: to get af, so maybe its just best i start preparing myself! xxx


----------



## linz143

Nats, I woke up feeling the same way as you today! And yes, I caved too and took an IC test! I'm only 8 dpo, but then I was stalking the HPT gallery yesterday and figured if there are other women who can get a 8 dpo BFP, then why not me?! Of course mine was terribly stark white.

I still have a bit of a headache this morning and my BBs are still sore, but it's different than it has been. Normally when my BBs hurt it's either like the deep tissue in them hurts or the nips are sensitive. This morning, I could only describe it like a lump (without there actually being one there) but just one small area that if I run my fingers over it, it's excruciatingly painful to the touch, and the rest of them are just sorta kinda hurtful. I never had sore BBs on BCPs so this is still all new to me.

Also, my temp plummeted today. I know it's still early, and lots of women get triphasic temps later or not at all and still turn out to be preg, but I was just so excited for yesterday's temp, I thought this had to be it!

UGH the next few days are going to suck, Nats!


----------



## giraffes

Ok Linz and Nats - time for some positive thinking!! You're both totally still in. The percentage of people that get a positive result that early on is TINY, even on a FRER. Tiredness, sore boobs, sense of smell, focus on those :)

xxxx


----------



## DooDah

I agree with giraffes! You both are still in!

:dust:

Can't wait to see your bfps girls :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Don't feel foolish girls I was actually logging in to tell someone to poas for me because I already want to at 2dpo!!! It's gonna be a long tww :(

Stay positive it's still early for both of you!! Remember most women don't get a positive until 13dpo!

Ps- I didn't get sore boobs until after I got my bfp with my son


----------



## nats77

Thanks for the support ladies, my darling other half said to me today if i'm that addicted to poas he would go in the garden and get me loads of sticks to pee on!!! i could of smacked him one lol but i did see the funny side, if only that would cure the addiction!! xxx


----------



## linz143

LOL!!

DH doesn't know about my POAS addiction. Just this month I told him when you use OPKs you have to pee on them every day for about 4-5 days till you detect the surge. he looked horrified and said "You mean you have to pee on something EVERY DAY???" At that point I decided to not bother telling him about how many ICs I've gone through in the past 10 months!!


----------



## giraffes

LOL Linz - some things are definitely best kept quiet about!!

Nats - love the idea of you peeing on a branch!!


----------



## leia37

Linz and Nats - Way to early to get negative (i know what a bfn does to your pma but....) You have great symptoms and i could barely see the bfp when i did it at 10dpo, if i had done it any earlier it would have been bfn. Looking forward to your bfps in a couple of days, you are still in :). xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao at peeing on a branch! That's brilliant!

If I could get two lines out of that u totally would do it :)


----------



## giraffes

Ok girls, time for some giggles I think...

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/2010/12/10/awkward-pregnancy-photos.html

I'm afraid as a Brit I really don't get the whole gun thing anyway, which makes some of them even more crazy!


----------



## giraffes

https://thestorkdropzone.blogspot.com/2008/06/some-humor-to-lighten-mood.html


----------



## wishnhoping

Omg I'm in so much pain right now I feel so bloated and have the worst cramps... Bad bad
Mother nature


----------



## nats77

loved the pictures giraffes, 

I got bad bad stomach pains tonight! i'm trying not to fill my head with negative thoughts but i cant help thinking if i am going to get a bfp these pains are definately not good! been crying about it tonight and i don't know if its pregnancy hormones, pre-menstrual hormones or just me being sad?? xx


----------



## giraffes

wishin and Nats - cramps aren't necessarily bad!! I'm still having them off and on, baby has to get comfy in there and your body has to adjust. Big hugs to both of you xxx


----------



## nats77

Hugs greatly received, thank you.

What do your cramps feel like? are they very painful or more like little twinges? I remember i did get pains when i was pregnant with my youngest and all turned out fine, but i also had bad cramps with the miscarriages x


----------



## wishnhoping

Don't think there's anything in there at this point... Only 2dpo but these o cramps
Or post o cramps are bad!! Feel like af is here already


----------



## nats77

Aww sorry ur suffering as well wishn, hope u feel better soon, wonder how hayleys feelin?? hope she's recovering well x


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh my goodness Nats ur son is adorable!!'


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, he is a little treasure lol xxx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - gorgeous photo! Cramps seem to be different all the time, sometimes they're just like AF cramps, sometimes it's like a stretching feeling, sometimes more of an ache, and sometimes I think it's just bloating!!

Off to see the consultant now, speak to you all later on xxx


----------



## giraffes

I just saw baby's heartbeat on the scan!!!!! So exciting, he/she is sitting exactly where they should be and all is well.

Amazing day xx


----------



## nats77

Wow giraffes that's so great, I love that first scan it makes it all so real. I'm so pleased for you x Did u get a pic? X

Afm I'm really not sure about this pain it's either bad or really bad! It's not just a dull ache. If I don't get a bfp then I'm pretty sure it's endometriosis, if I do get bfp then I need to start praying that it's just normal pains and all will b fine x


----------



## leia37

Brilliant Giraffes, so pleased for you :) x

Big :hugs: Nats, hope pain eases off x


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - Did the scan show how far along you are?

Nats - How are you feeling today?

AFM - I was feeling good about my chances this month last night. BBs were so sore that I couldn't even brush my fingers over them without being in excruciating pain. I've never felt anything like it before. Plus I was getting some cramping on one side plus the whole area. This morning I woke up and I barely feel anything in my abdomen and my BBs don't hurt one bit. Feel a little more drowsy than usual but that's it. No triphasic chart, and BFN. 9 dpo. Just not sure if I'm still in it this month.


----------



## wishnhoping

giraffes- what did they say your "official" due date is?! cant wait ot hear more about your appt

Linz- dont give up girlie! you have good symptoms..Id say test again tomororw just cause its Vday but then dont test again until 13dpo


----------



## firsttimer30

Just got back from appt and it was amazing..seeing my little beans heartbeat was breath taking, I don't know how I'll react when I hear it for the first time I'm sur there will be lots of :cry:...LOL!!!
so my official due date is Oct 4th, which makes me 6wks3days..
I will post first pics of my little bean later...


----------



## leia37

Fabulous first, its so exciting, cant wait to see pics x


----------



## wishnhoping

where is everyone today?


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow you are pretty far along! Oct 4th....thats so exciting! cant wait for pics


----------



## linz143

Yay, first! Can't wait to see pics!

UGH I wish it were Friday already! Thought this half of the tww would go by quickly, but today is DRAGGING! Feeling kinda light headed all morning too... :(


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- glad to see you posting...got worried when you didnt log in


----------



## linz143

Yeah, I'm here! Just busy at work today. Barely have time to google my symptoms repeatedly..... lol... I'm seriously going crazy!

Off work now. I have big plans tonight! I'm going home and sleeping!! Stupid headache and I'm exhausted. You know how when you take a bunch of cold medicine it makes your brain all foggy feeling? That's what I've had all day. I just want to lay down and take a nap! Hope I'm not getting sick :(


----------



## nats77

really pleased for u first :happydance: glad everything is going good, so exciting! looking forward to seeing your pics xx


----------



## nats77

Well i'm pretty sure i'm out now, i dont know why its just a feeling i've got!
Bfn today, but to be fair i've never actually got a bfp untill day af is due, so if i was going to get a bfp it wouldn't be till fri or sat anyway, Thats not why i feel like it though my bb's are still sore and my right nipple lol, still tired all the time, pain has eased off but still getting cramps, and still havin mood swings, but all these things can be a sign that af is on way! will be soooo disappointed xxx

Happy valentines to everyone xxx


----------



## nats77

craving chocolate really bad. And noticed a couple of spot's appearing! Sure sign's that af is on her way. So ladies that is me out. Not even going 2 bother testing again. Totally gutted but nowt i can do. On 2 next month i spose x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- Keep your chin up hon....you are not out until the with shows her ugly face! 


I do understand because for some reason I was so optimistic about this month but thats died down to almost no hope but that wont get us anywhere we have to keep thinking positive!!!! 

PS- I am 1 day smoke free...I dont smoke just a little bit...I smoke quite a bit so I am really proud of my self for going one full day...hopefully it gets easier from here on out..I am stuffing my face though and have a weird headache. I just keep thinking about my son and how he started imitating me smoking by using his straw...that was it for me and I was done


----------



## linz143

Nats - I know how you feel, I got some zits on my face yesterday and when I looked back at last month's chart, I got acne on 9 dpo as well. Even though I've had a headache for 4 days now and still feeling lightheaded, I've had all these symptoms before and did not end up pregnant so it's hard for me to believe that this is actually the month. 

Another weird thing that has been happening is my bra seems too small. Yesterday it was soooo uncomfortable all day, but it was a cheap bra, so today I decided to wear one of my more expensive ones (I'm only a B cup so I don't need much support) and as I was strapping it on, it wasn't fitting quite right. Even DH was watching me and said, "that bra looks too small" to which I responded that it was the biggest one I owned! But it's probably because I've gained 3 lbs since the honeymoon. I can't believe that if I was pregnant that there would actually be changes this early. I am only 10 dpo today.

Wishin - That is great about the smoking! When I quit a long time ago, back when I was doing a pack a day, I used the patch and it REALLY helped take the edge off. I was able to quit for 4 yeas after that. This time I went cold turkey since I had gradually reduced what I was smoking to about half a pack a week, so walking away from it wasn't too hard. You CAN do this. But it will be hard! Good luck my dear, I know you can stick with it!


----------



## nats77

Well done on the not smoking wishn, trust me it does get easier I am living proof! X


----------



## wishnhoping

Depending on the day I was between half a pack to a pack a day....I never ever smoked anywhere near my son but he would look out the window at me smoking outside and thats where he saw me so now hes taking his juice box straws and pretending he is smoking like mommy...I felt horrible when he told me he was smoking. It has been really hard but I have a feeling that in 2 weeks it will get easier. 

Im 4dpo and boobs are so sore (they always are after ov though) and light cramps that swich from left to right side...nothing much else going on except tired...

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishnhoping

ok...was really trying to keep the PMA but just had ANOTHER pregnancy announcement on fertilebook....and to add insult to injury she announced it the same exact way that I had planned on announcing when it finally happened....

I bought my son a shirt that says "big brother" back in September...I was going to announce it that way but thats what she did...so FML


----------



## linz143

Wishin- I totally hear you! I had two announcements last week, a girl at work and my next door neighbor! But like DH told me, it has nothing to do with you, just ignore it! I have started unsubscribing from the pregnant ladies updates on facebook, though. Just don't want to watch them complaining about their morning sickness all the time. Like is it necessary to post that nearly every day? I get it. You're blissfully pregnant and sick... every.... day.

It will happen for us! God, I hope it will. Then you can do the same thing, and no one will care if she did it, too, because a lot of people do that. It's cute and you should do it, too.


----------



## wishnhoping

honestly fertilebook wasnt really getting to me too much until just recently...I guess the longer it takes to see that BFP the more bitter Ill become...

Since NTNP- on month #10
Since TTC- 6 months 

:( and thus far this tww seems exaclty like all others boooo.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies!! Happy Valentine's day!! I hope you gals are all having a wonderful day! 

Wishin - Congrats on not smoking!! That is fabulous news! One step closer to getting that BFP!!!

Nats - Don't count yourself out yet!! Keep your chin up! 

Linz - OH yay about your bb's growing!! I hope this is it for you!! When do you plan on testing???

To our Preggo ladies - I'm so happy things are progressing well for ya'll! Upload some pics for us to see!! :)

AFM, I'm doing great! Just a bit of cramping here and there but that is to be expected. I go in for my post op appointment on Friday. I was pretty out of touch all weekend and stayed in bed with my heating pad and my tylenol til yesterday! I believe I am allergic to Lortab as I took one pill when I started cramping really bad and found myself itching from head to toe until the benadryl kicked in. 

I am just finally ready to get past this month! I am due for my cycle March 2 so I still have a ways to go.. What really sucks is to know that I'm close to ovulating and can't Baby dance :( I have to refrain from sex for 2 weeks from the date I had surgery and my doctor doesn't want me ttc this month anyways. Sucks to see the fertile CM and can't do anything about it :) lol

Well I hope all of you are doing great! I promise to get back on more often but because I don't have much going on I tend to try not to think about all this ttc thus me staying away from all the ttc talk! But I do think about ya'll all the time wondering what ya'll are up to and how ya'll are faring! I'll be sure to check in more often. Besides I'll be curious to see ya'll results here in a few days!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## linz143

Haleeeeyyyy! Hi! We miss you! Hopefully everything will be in perfect condition for you to get a late March BFP! Hope you're not in too much pain and that you have a swift recovery.

I am already testing. BFN so far. 10 dpo today. BFNs tend to not get me down since I am pretty used to seeing them. Besides, 10 dpo is pretty early to see one anyway, and if I keep testing negative, by the time AF gets here I'll be ready for her. I really hope this is my month, but after 10 months TTC it just seems like it will never happen so I don't want to get my hopes up based off symptoms that really tell you nothing!

Wishin - Right now it SHOULD feel like every other month. You really don't have any REAL symptoms till after implantation (7/8 dpo) and everything before that is really just related to the progesterone that's released once you ovulate. Are you temping?


----------



## wishnhoping

Nope not temping.... I dont think I can. I set my
Alarm and everything but I was never asleep for longer than 3 hours and from what
I read that's necessary for accurate results... So I officially quit with temping


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies,

I tested again this morning although I promised myself that I wouldn't test now till fri! And of corse bfn! I'm pretty sure I'm out, although when I read what Linz wrote about her bb's being bigger I thought that sounds like mine, I also put it down to the extra few pounds but I asked my oh and he seemed to think they looked bigger as well???? I don't know though I still think its all in my head. I'm sure the witch will arrive right on time. 
One other thing though, I'm noticing a slight pain just above my hips at the front it almost feels like trapped air??? I know it sounds weird anyone else get this???? X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- you are not out until the witch shows up ...and as you have said yourself you are one of those people who tends to have slower build up of hcg and wont show positive until after a missed period. u are due friday right? you are still in!

afm- 5dpo...only thing has been really weird and painful cramps. more on the top of my stomach kind of under my ribs...nowhere near my ovaries or anything...they hurt


----------



## nats77

Thanks for your optimism wishn and yes im due fri, or maybe sat?? but friday i think. I do think though if i expect the witch then it won't be so hard to take when she comes, and if she doesn't come then that will be fantastic news!!!
hope your cramps ease off xx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs, hope the witch doesn't arrive

Wishin - I agree with Linz - unsubscribe from the news feeds of the preggo fertilebook pages. I cried so much about those posts, particularly when they were the we got married yesterday and got pregnant instantly ones!

Haley - glad you're starting to feel better and your body is getting all set for accepting the bean next month.

So a quick poll - are you guys still happy for me to be posting here? I don't want to upset anyone by being pregnant, and I know how hard TTC is. So if you don't want me to, I shall keep quiet. I would hate for you to think that I was rubbing your noses in it (which is absolutely not my intention) but just that I feel I shared the TTC journey with you guys so I want to share the next part of the adventure too. Anyway, let me know - I won't be offended, promise!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Giraffes, as if!! I know for me I like to read up on y'all journeys only because I know what y'all have gone through to get here. I don't feel you are rubbing anything in our faces! Of course I'm jealous of you lol but it's in the best way possible!! Trust me if you were a random stranger coming to the thread talking about how easy it was to get preggo then I think we'd all feel the same and want to kick you out HA!! But totally not the case! Of course this is just my opinion but I feel the others will say the same :)

Xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

I wrote a long response and some how it got deleted so now I am mad...yes giraffes please stay was the general gist haha...I have enjoyed hearing your stories '


----------



## wishnhoping

haley- how are you feeling? are they going to clear you to ttc next month?? i cant imagine how frustrating it is to be told not bding this cycle...i know when dh was in the hospital how mad and upset I was that we culdnt bd...It was so irrational of me...I mena he had just had surgery..but I was still upset...haha so is the craziness of ttc

get well soon!


----------



## giraffes

Thanks guys, hopefully the others will feel the same. Now because Haley asked (and she's sick so she gets her way) here's this week's scan! To me it's amazing, but I accept there's not a lot to see for anyone else. In the middle of the black bit there's a white blob, that's the yolk sac. Then, just above that to the right there's a broad bean shaped white blob - that's baby! You can't see the heartbeat on a photo obviously, and that was the most remarkable thing.
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks.jpg
File size: 52 KB
Views: 4


----------



## linz143

Nats - Hang in there girl, I got a BFN this morning too (Sorry Wishin!! I just can't help myself!!). We are NOT out til the witch arrives! Was even talking to DH this morning about how this month looks promising but I refuse to believe it till I see it, since I've had super promising months, only to have AF arrive on time. I'm tired of being tricked by my body!

Giraffes - don't you dare leave us! I second everything Haley said! You leave us and we will stalk you down on this forum! ;) And I love your baby blob pic! :D

Wishin - Hope that cramping gets better :( Sucks being 5 dpo, huh? I can't wait for this tww to be over with!

AFM - First morning in days I woke up without a headache, but I still have that whole foggy/light headed thing going on. BBs are still bigger. Even DH grabbed a handful last night while we were cuddling in bed and he said, "Oh yeah, they're for sure bigger!" Temp is still up, but not triphasic. My LP ranges from 13-15 days, and if it's on the shorter side it starts dipping by now. However if it's going to go on the long side it should still beup a couple more days. There's nothing I can really tell from my temps this go round. Only strange thing is that they're consistently higher this tww than any other month. Not sure why as I take my temp at 6 am every morning. Also had some AF like cramps on the way to work this morning. Not bad, but definitely there. She is due to show up anywhere from Saturday to Monday.


----------



## giraffes

OK, I'm staying :) Thank you! You will get bored of the scan pics I'm sure though, I think they're doing one a week...

Big boobs are definitely good - mine are massive!!! And I think if you look back at my posts, they were my biggest sign. So Linz and Nats - you're definitely not out.


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - fantastic scan pic. Cant wait to see baby getting bigger every week :) x

Linz and Nats - I know you dont want to get your hopes up but your symptoms are so good. sore boobs and lightheadedness were my main pre BFP symptoms. You are still in. I've got everything crossed for you x

Haley - glad you are recovering well. x

Wishin - hope the cramping eases x


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - cant believe you even asked us if u could stay!! of corse we want you, ur one of the gang! and i love love love your pic, so magical. will never get bored of seeing them so u post away girly!!

Linz - We can only wait and see now, i got two test's left so i'm not testing tomorrow, gonna test fri and if bfn and still no af will test sat, either way will know for sure by then!!

Afm well i'm just impatient and fed up lol xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Im ready to poas....all my cycle trackers say Im due for af on the 26th but since I ovulated on the 10th and my longest lp is 13 days I am assuming that af will show up on the 23rd or 24th 

trying to hold off until the 23rd...sigh...seems forever away


----------



## wishnhoping

linz- i knew u wouldnt hold off haha but i know i wont be able to either


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - the 23rd is my birthday so that would be an awesome day to get a BFP!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Gals, sorry been MIA, been calling and getting doctor appts everywhere, I want to do alot of interviewing just to ease my mind on who is going to be taking care of me and looking after my bean...So heres my little beans first picture in which I can't seem to put down...

Haley- glad to hear your on the mends...Well wishes with a speedy recovery :hugs:

Wishin-I hope your cramping eases and you get to feeling better :hugs:

Linz & Nats-keep your heads up and think positive thoughts, you are not out until the witch shows her face :hugs:

Giraffes-love the scan...


----------



## nats77

Wow first, beautiful pic! so glad ur sharing your journey with us, can't wait to see the next one, they grow and change so quickly you won't believe it xxx


----------



## leia37

First - great scan pic :) x


----------



## linz143

Aww I love the scan pic, First! Loving seeing all these tiny jelly bean babies! They won't be tiny for long!

Nats - good plan with the 2 tests. I am trying to use up all my ICs. I'd like to have none left for next cycle and return to my original (yet never carried out) plan of waiting till I'm actually late to test. I think it would make me feel less out when I test negative early. Right now not getting too many symptoms today, just light headed and tired. Yesterday I was so loopy I couldn't even remember how to correctly spell my last name! Granted, I've only had it for 10 months now, but it's only 5 letters long! :sigh: Just ready to either move on, or move up!


----------



## nats77

Linz - lol what are we like talk about poas addicts :haha:, think we better add wishn to that as well seeing as she is desperate to poas already!! :haha: well two more days to go and we will know either way and i tell u what if i get a bfn on sat i am drinking wine that evening!! fingers crossed for both of us! xx


----------



## linz143

Lol, Wishin, you want no part of this! It's awful!!

And lol about the wine, I'll drink a whole bottle to myself if AF shows up! 

Seriously, I'm sitting here and googling what the average dpo of a + HPT is just to make myself feel better! Can't stop POAS every morning now, though. How else am I going to get rid of all these tests??


----------



## linz143

Ack! Why does it always double post?!


----------



## nats77

Come on then statistics queen, what are the stats on + hpt and dpo's? did it make you feel better?? xx


----------



## linz143

LOL!! Omg I <3 you guys....

They differ around the web, but it looks like the average + is 13.6 DPO. The average first false - for women who ARE pregnant is 10.3 DPO. Percentage of charts with a positive HPT at 10 dpo: 10%. That's according to fertility friend. Another statistic that I couldn't find the original backup on quoted this:

Here are percents on BFP when going by dpo:
35% at 10dpo
51% at 11dpo
62% at 12dpo
68% at 13dpo
74% at 14dpo
80% at 15dpo
88% at 16dpo
92% at 17dpo

They seem a little low to me, but who knows? I do know that when my BFF got pregnant she tested at 11 dpo and it was negative. Tested again at 13 dpo and it was a super faint line, but the digi confirmed it.

Even still... I hate reading threads about people who get BFPs at 8 dpo! One thread I read today had a woman swear she got a BFP at 4 dpo! That's impossible!


----------



## nats77

love it linz, we can always rely on you lol, and it made me feel better.
As for the + at 4dpo???????? pleeaseee! she must of had her cycle a bit mixed up or certainly her ovulation day, 4dpo it just wouldn't happen that early surely? xx


----------



## wishnhoping

still crampimng.....wanna poas so bad but know in reality its too soon. Cant wait for part 2 of tww to start so I can actually start some actual ss.

I will prob end up testing this weekend because well lets face it ...Im a poasholic 

Will be 8dpo saturday and 9dpo sunday....so sunday could maybe maybe show a little something


----------



## linz143

Exactly! At minimum, the egg is traveling in the tubes for 3 full days, and out the opening at 4 dpo. Unless it was ectopic, and even then it takes 2-4 days after implantation is complete (which can also take 1-4 days) to show a + on an HPT. So now you can see why there is such a difference between when you see women get their BFPs.

Look at it this way:

Activity Shortest Time Longest Time

Ovary --> Uterus 6 days to 10 days
Implantation 1 day to 4 days
Build up HCG 1 day to 4 days
*Total* *8 dpo* to *18 dpo*

Now you can see why it's not always when we think it is!


----------



## linz143

Wishin, I agree with you. 5 dpo is the worst because it's too early to SS, but still a looong way to go till AF is here. Please keep us updated once you start peeing on things! Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## nats77

Yes yes keep us informed wishn maybe it will help with my poas addiction :haha: xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin, by the time you start POAS, Nats and I will be out so we can live vicariously through you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao!!!! I will def let u know when I "start peeing on things"

Most likely won't be until Sunday morning

I can't believe someone claimed to get their bfp at 4dpo!!! They def were not tracking properly that's impossible!!! Sorry bs like that irritates me


----------



## linz143

That kind of stuff irritates me too! Especially when it's accompanied by, "I know it's hard to believe, but it's true!"

No it's not!! lol....

Luckily it wasn't on this forum (and it was like a 4 year old thread) or I would have had some choice statistics for them!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ps---- u guys will NOT be out!!!!


----------



## giraffes

First - love the scan pic. Good luck choosing a doctor! Mine is amazing, I'm so lucky - it really makes me feel good to know she's looking after bean.

So I have a relative who is very young (under 18)and super immature in a relationship with a guy with a criminal record as long as your arm and who has got herself pregnant. I got so angry about it this morning, there are so many wonderful people in the world who are trying so hard (ie you guys) and then she, who has no job, thinks it's great because now she is going to get a council house and benefits thinks it's all a bit of fun. Argh! I feel so sorry for the baby, who is going to have a really tough life as a result of crappy life choices made by her parents. Sorry for the rant, it just makes me mad. Her life was already like an episode of Jeremy Kyle, now all she needs is a paternity test question and she'll have the whole shebang!!

On a more cheery note, off to meet my midwife now so I'll let you know how that goes :)

G xx


----------



## DooDah

Wow beautiful scan pic! I've missed so much :dohh:

linz, you make me laugh so much with the statistics. When everything is put like that it makes so much more sense :D

giraffes, I hope everything goes well today :thumbup: I get exactly what you mean about the girl. I mean I'm only 19 but I've been with my OH for almost 5 years and I flatter myself to think we're in a good position with OH's medical degree and my job. It sucks that sometimes the luck falls to those who take it for granted. I hope she (and he) step up and become good parents.

AFM, CD 8... I just typed CD 6 and then thought no, I'm further than that :D It really is the small things that makes me happy :haha: So I guess it's not too long until OVing really. AF cleared a few days ago and we've dtd a few times. Really hoping that this is it!


----------



## nats77

Arggghhh it's killing me today!! i so badly want to test! it's taking literally everything i have not to do it!!
More spots appearing and feeling emotional, was crying my eyes out watching one born every minute last nite, so obviously the witch is almost here!! Can't wait till this tww is over now, either way i just am soooo done with waiting!! xx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I sobbed my heart out at one born, so I wouldn't take that as a sign that you're out!! I felt so sorry for that midwife - having to give birth with her colleagues, but the moment when her hubby called his mum killed me, I had to pause it to regain some control!!

Doodah - it's definitely the little things and gaining 2 days in your cycle is great :) 

AFM - midwife appt went well, they were lovely and totally fine with all my wierdness! I'm going back in two weeks for bloods. Was quite surprised how many ways they had of asking whether OH beat me! "Do you feel safe at home? Have you ever been threatened? Has there ever been violence?"...


----------



## wishnhoping

6dpo- nothing much going on besides the cramping still...and sore boobs...both pretty normal for my tww....ugh I am seriously so ready to quit it feels like it will never happen!

on a positive note 4 days smoke free! No one knows besides my husband because Im so scared to tell anyone then go back ot it...want to get at least a month under my belt before I go around telling people...but pretty darn proud of myself


----------



## linz143

Wishin! Congrats! I have always heard that the first three days are the hardest. You CAN do this!!

Nats- I feel out too. Wish I could give you some PMA, but I seem to be all out. :(

Giraffes, they do that here EVERY time I go to the doctor. It's like I'm there for a rash and they ask me if I feel safe at home! I guess it's good since the doctor may be the only place a victim would be without OH and able to talk to someone who would care?

AFM - Admitting defeat today. Temp drop this morning plus all my symptoms seem to have disappeared. No more sore BBs, they're probably just bigger since I gained some weight and am bloated before AF starts. I full on expect her arrival this weekend. :sob: I'm so over the whole testing and OPKing and temping, but I'm afraid if I stop I'll waste a cycle. Maybe next cycle I'll just OPK and temp during when I think I'm ovulating, then put it down for the rest of the month and not test unless she's late. I had a very stark white negative this morning. Plus the temp drop I can read between the lines.... just sad because it looked like such a promising month.


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - great news on the cigarettes.

Linz - you may or may not be out, I don't know enough about temping I'm afraid. If you are out then don't beat yourself up over having amonth free of OPKs and temping. We caught our egg on the month we did nothing to work out fertile days! Big hugs

xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Im so sorry :( you did sound like you had a promising month, especially with the smelling and growing boobs :( **hugs** I know nothing I say will make you feel better but jsut wanted to send hugs your way

AFM- Getting pretty depressed about this whole ttc thing too....I have so much crap going on in my life that sometimes I wonder why I even want to bring a child into this world....god know i dont feel like our family is complete though. I d love to take a relaxed approach to ttc but i know i cant...im not that type of person.

not testing until sunday but i ahve nothing out of the ordinary to indicate this could be it...(i guess 6dpo is the earliest id get any symptoms though...this is about the time i scrutanize my tp every time i go potty) **sigh**


----------



## linz143

Thanks, Wishin. I need those hugs. Just got a call from my mom - she was laid off and called me in tears. We work for the same company so it's even harder to hear, and she's been here 17 years. I just can't stop crying I feel so bad for her. What a crappy day.


----------



## wishnhoping

:hug::hug::hug:

So sorry linz....wish I could be of more help...maybe its time ot break out that wine?

Ill be thinking of oyu and your mom today and hope the rest of the week gets better


----------



## leia37

Huge Hugs Linz - sounds like an awful day xx


----------



## nats77

Linz - sorry to hear about your mum's job, and i'm sorry you feel out! sending lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your way x

Wishn - sorry you feel fed up as well, it does get difficult to keep positive doesn't it sending you lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs: too x

Giraffes - glad all went well with the midwife x

Afm i to am really down tonight! i caved as i thought i would and tested again today only to get a huge bfn!! although i tried to talk my way out of it i actually really thought i was heading for my bfp this month. I've read symptoms wrong before on previous months but i really thought my symptoms were real this time :wacko: i said to my oh that i don't think i can keep doing this to myself. it just gets harder each month and i feel so sad right now :cry:. I am going to stop working out my ovulation time and i wont b using opk's anymore, i dont temp anyway (way to confusing for me) and i'm going to stop harrassing oh to bd, if it's meant to be then it will happen i guess. Blimey i feel like this now, goodness knows what i'm gonna feel like tomorrow when the witch actually arrives! anyway ladies im off to cry myself to sleep :cry: I hope you all feel better soon xxxx


----------



## linz143

Nats, I totally sympathize with you! I thought this was the month, only to see it is not, and after 11 cycles I am fed up with this all! First three months did nothing, no timing, no temping, no opks, just checking CM. Next 5 months did temping and no BFP. Two months ago started using OPKs and still nothing. Obviously temping and OPKs and testing early has gotten me nowhere so I feel like I'm over it. Just crushed this month. If it doesn't happen by April, then it will time to see the FS, but seeing how I ovulate every month on time and have a pretty regular 28 day cycle and DH's count must be good since he's gotten someone pregnant in the distant past. But still the elusive BFP escapes us. Just feeling like no matter what I do, it's not helping.


----------



## wishnhoping

:(


----------



## nats77

Sorry ladies i'd love to spread some happiness but i can't seem to muster any up! had a big row with oh 2nite because he decided to tell me i'm obsessed!! (tell me something i dont know but does he really have to say that?) so i threw back that he doesn't give a shit, either way so theres no point in us even having any more kids together, and that he needn't worry anymore because i'm done with trying!! about 5 mins later he was blissfully snoring his head off and i was left crying my eyes out! why don't they get it? or is it just my oh? sorry for the downer ladies xx


----------



## nats77

Af arrived right on time :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Nothing else to say right now sorry guys, gl linz xx


----------



## wishnhoping

so sorry nats ....i hope u are ok

afm- nothing at all going on....7dpo and my boobs are not sore anymore and all i have are some slight cramps...(normal for my tww) so I am pretty bummed out my self..not even sure if I will bother testing on Sunday


----------



## wishnhoping

another dissapointing thing....I have noticed that a few days prior to af I start having BMs more frequently..and sure enough Im right on schedule with that :( this month sucks


----------



## linz143

Wishin - how long is your LP? You can't possibly be that close to AF yet? But I know what you're talking about. I always get that too a few days before AF.

Nats - Sorry to hear about OH and AF. Take some time to yourself to regroup and relax. Next month I am going to take the no stress approach. No testing early, only temping/OPKing during ovulation and then hands off for the rest.

Crack a bottle of wine tonight. hugs.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz I am actually really confused...all my cycle trackers are saying I will get af on Sunday February 26th...but my LPs are now avg 13 days...so even assuming a 14 day lp I would get af on February 24th...if not earlier....right?

I got a positive opk on the 9th and 10th and have been using the 10th as O day because of the cramps...we bd on both days...


----------



## linz143

If you calculate with a 14 day LP, then AF is due on the 25th (Saturday) for you. If you go with 13, then yes, Friday, the 24th. But see that's still at minimum a week away. So I think it's too early for you to count yourself out!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh I see....I was counting it wrong. Ok so I expect af next saturday then...that does make more sense. I have not had anything different this tww and if anything thing have been more "quiet" and I dont know if thats because the symptoms I am having I recognize as usual symptoms so I am disregarding them or what...but I just have no sense of oh this is our month at all

Linz- when is af due for you?


----------



## wishnhoping

oh duh i guess i should be able to figure it out from your ticker..


----------



## linz143

I know lots of women (including a couple on our thread here) who say they actually had a lack of symptoms the month they got their BFP, so it really isn't a bad thing!

AFM - My LP is anywhere from 13-15 days, so AF could come anywhere from tomorrow through Monday. Although I don't think it will be tomorrow. Temp went back up this morning, and I always have 1 day (at minimum) of crashing temps before she shows up. So once I get that or some spotting I'll have a better idea. I always get either spotting and/or a temp nose dive the day or two before she shows, so I know for sure she won't be here tomorrow. Plus I haven't had that annoying symptom you were talking about earlier, so I'm thinking it's a 15 day LP kind of month.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol gotcha

even thoguh i feel like im out i wanna poas so ill prob stop at the $ store and pick up somthing to pee on


----------



## linz143

That's why I like the cheapies. I can take them when I get the urge and not have to worry about spending too much $! However, I think next month I'm not going to. Just because I hate squinting at the test strip till my eyes nearly cross looking for any hint of a line!


----------



## wishnhoping

yea I hear ya on that one....one month I swear I must have gone through voer 20 tests and I broke almost all of them open searching for a second line...I felt so pathetic...but yet it doesnt stop me


----------



## wishnhoping

can some of our pregnant ladies give me some kind of hope?

I dont have any cm..pretty dry actually
sore boobs but not really sore almost non existant 
some cramping? i guess its cramping on left side and back

thats the only thing really and im grasping at straws for that!

i am 7dpo


----------



## giraffes

Nats - huge hugs :flower: I'm so sorry. When is your next appointment to see whether you have endo or not? Hope it's soon so they can work out what's going on.

Wishin - I had no CM until after my positive, then it went lotiony and now stretchy. And I'm still having cramps on and off. So there's definitely hope for you!

Linz - hope yesterday's dip was a fake and they're still high.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Well I got off work early and had time to kill before picking up my stepson at his mothers. So what did I do?? Well went to the dollar store and loaded up on tests of course! I think I have gone long enough without poas....testing starts tomorrow.. Yup only 8dpo but wth I just miss peeing on stuff ;)


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi ladies. Went for my post op appointment this morning. Some good news and some bad news. Good news is that pathology report came back normal!! It's not cancer! Bad news he wants me to wait another month before we start trying again because of how hard he had to scrape my endometrium to get the polyp out. :( Here are my pictures! 

The 2nd picture is a pic of my fallopian tubes and the polyp at the bottom of the circle. The 3rd picture is labeled as is the 4th and 5th pictures. The 6th picture you can see the polyp and tubes again. The 7th and 8th pictures are post polypectomy and you can see the irritation and bruising. 

Also you can see where the doctor drew a picture of my fallopian tubes and where the polyp was at in relation to my cervix and then on the 2nd page he drew what a normal polyp looks like versus the shape my polyp was.

ENJOY :)

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/HaleysPolyp4.jpg

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/HaleysPolyp3.jpg

lol So that means I'm out for not only this month but next month too! UGH!!!!! I hope I can get through these next 2 months without going insane!!!

Nats - so sorry that you are out this month! 

Linz & Wishin - Keeping everything crossed for ya'll!!

I'll probably be non existent for the next week or 2 as it is Mardi Gras here and I'll be pulling shifts the next 2 weekends in the ER.

Can't wait to read up on everyone :)


----------



## linz143

Haley, wow, those pictures are both gross and interesting at the same time! lol, I'm glad you shared them! That sucks you have to wait another month, but I guess along the same lines if the lining is uninhabitable, the last thing you want is a bean that doesn't stick and the heartache that goes along with it. Hope you are feeling better soon and we'll be thinking about you even when you're MIA patching up drunks. ;)

AFM - I'm out. Started spotting tonight. Witch incoming.


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - i'm back at the doc's mon but it's only for a referal to specialist to have laparoscopy, so i won't know when there going to do it for ages yet, hopefully sooner rather than later x

Hayley - great pics, its horrible for you that u have to wait for 2 months before ttc again but best to be in tip top condition for your little bean x

Wishn - R u testing tomorrow still? good luck hun thinking of u x

Linz - sorry for you hun big hugs, on to next month x

Afm Im still soooo sad and cross with myself for letting myself believe i had real symptoms! feel soooo silly! but i am starting to accept it. Had a long talk with oh today, and we are back on track, for me it's the pressure of ttc and for him the pressure of work, we realised we need to support each other a bit more, but we are back to being very much in love. thank goodness!
Some of you might have noticed i've taken away my tickers, i am going to try not trying not preventing, and no working anything out just to give myself a bit of time off! but if you dont mind would love to stay a part of this thread? xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- ntnp is always a good route good luck and I'm
Happy u and dh are back on track...

I have been testing since Friday since
I got the $ store tests...bfn of course but it made me feel better to poas! TOmorrow I'll be 9dpo so will be more sad if another bfn but not using my frer until Monday morning at
10dpo

Will def keep you all posted! But again... Not too much going on symptom wise


----------



## wishnhoping

Dh is being admitted to the hospital again.... Fantastic


----------



## leia37

Linz - Big hugs hun, sorry af arrived. x

Nats - glad you and oh have sorted it, good luck ntnp and relaxing. x

Wishin - you are still early for symptoms so hang in there, good luck testing. sorry to hear your oh has to go back to hospital. thinking of you x

Haley - fascinating photos, its going to be a long wait but at least you will be healthy for youe little bean x


----------



## wishnhoping

Bfn .... Used frer couldn't help myself :(

So sad as this is prob going to be our last cycle trying because of his health... Wanna cry


----------



## nats77

Ah wishn so sorry for you hope dh is ok and it wont be too long before your back to ttc xx


----------



## wishnhoping

10dpo- bFn

:( back to the hospital to visit dh I go


----------



## linz143

Awww wishin, I'm sorry hun. Hope he is better soon... is this for the same problem or something new?

CD 2 for me.


----------



## wishnhoping

Same issue... Sigh

That's y I was so mad before! If he doesn't take care of himself we are goingto be in the hospital allll the time something completely fixable with lifestyle changes and he just won't do it


----------



## linz143

:(


----------



## DooDah

Okay girlies, so I'm off here for an unknown period of time. It's my first chance to update in forever (and since I have felt able to cope).

Basically my OH of 5 years had sex with a nurse at his hospital. I kinda threw him out and we haven't spoken. I'm heartbroken to put it mildly. Cheating ******.

I love you all muchly and :dust: I just don't really wanna be on here IYKWIM? Sorry it was such a blunt message. It's so raw still and beginning to feel real now.

Good luck and thanks for being awesome xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Doodah I'm so sorry to hear that I hope u and dh work something out that works for the two of u we are here to listen if u need to vent

Big hugs and praying for u


----------



## linz143

Doodah, that is awful. You did the right thing! I will never understand men who allow women to TTC while they are getting some on the side. I guess better to know now than after the fact. I know it won't make you feel much better when I say this but here goes anyway.... at least you are young and can easily find someone else who you can be happy with and still have time to have kids while you are still relatively young. When this happens to someone older with no kids sometimes they feel trapped like they won't have another chance. I'm really sorry darling. I hope you take care and things get better. :(


----------



## leia37

Doodah, i'm so sorry hon, big :hugs: . I know you must be devastated but dont forget that you are a strong woman. life likes to throw us challenges that changes our paths. this will lead you either into a stronger marriage with your dh, should you work it out, or leave you open to meeting someone amazing and more deserving of you when you are ready. good luck hon and take care x


----------



## wishnhoping

Bfn in the frer at 11dpo- I'm crushed. Dh and I will probably just call it quits with everything going on it doesn't make sense to continue with the extra stress

I
Had started feeling hopeful that maybe no symptoms was a sign but pretty much surrender now. Af is due Friday or Saturday and I have nothing but my preaf sore boobs going on. And with the. Bfn this morning well... Not likely I'm pregnant :(


----------



## leia37

Big hugs wishin. Dont want to give you false hope but 11dpo is still early for bfn, really hoping you get bfp in the next few days xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Its hard to stay optimistic when you see so many people getting their bfs from like 8dpo on


----------



## wishnhoping

A while ago I worked out an approximare DPO when I found out with my son and I was about 19dpo...I got a very big positive on a $ store cheapie then. 

I wasnt ttc as we are now...more like NTNP...so I had no idea of O day or dpo or any of that and definitely no symptom spotting or tww. I had no idea of any symptoms...at least if there were any I didnt notice. The only thing I remember was telling one of my friends that about 3-4 days prior to my BFP that I felt like my period was stuck. I must have been late at that point but felt like AF was coming..when I said it was stuck I almost felt this ball of pressure down there ..must have been my uterus. Anyways, I am not sure why I am rambling about this...


----------



## leia37

oh hon, you're not rambling, you're retalking yourself into a possible bfp. trying to be positive. as you've just said although you werent as aware as you are now, you didnt appear to have any symptoms so similar to how you're feeling now and who knows when it's normal for you to get a bfp as you tested late last time. hang in there. its not over till that fat old witch sings. have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks leia... I don't want to be out or think I'm out but I am just rapidly losing hope 

My family doesn't seem complete and now thinking that I may go on the rest of my life feeling like its not complete devastates me. Dh and I really don't think we will continue ttc after this cycle ... I'm so crushed :(


----------



## linz143

Wishin - you are definitely not out until it's over! From what I've seen from stalking these boards and ttc these last 10 months, it seems like the BFPs come to those with fewer symptoms. The more symptoms I read, the less likely the BFP it seems (and experience). 

As for TTC after this cycle, is there anything wrong with NTNP after this cycle? That's basically where I am at this point. I'm not going to bother timing, or OPKing, or temping, or testing early. I'm just going to BD when I'm feeling in the mood (which I usually am very much during my fertile period) and if I got longer than 30 days between AFs I'll take a test. It's not like you have to go back on the pill or something, is it?

I'm hoping that the relaxed approach will get me my BFP, but I had to go through the stress of not getting one to realize that wasn't helping me achieve it.


----------



## wishnhoping

12dpo- bfn 

It was my last test so it's over :(


----------



## nats77

wishn - i've never got a bfp untill the day af is due, so ur not out till the witch shows. Can i ask, are you giving up ttc permanately or just till dh is better? x


----------



## wishnhoping

I was actually hopeful again yesterday I started getting sore gums and this morning they bled when I brushed wish never happens and I hear thats a symptom but BFN :( 

I believe we will stop ttc all together. I dont want to but my husband is not doing well and I dont know how I would be able to handle his health (constant hospital visits) being pregnant or with a new baby. I keep telling myself at least we have ds who is hte love of my life but I really wanted a sibling for him :(


----------



## wishnhoping

linz- I think ntnp is the best way to go about it...seems like the stress of ttc is getting to everyone. i will keep checking in to see if you got your bfp


----------



## wishnhoping

now my teeth are sensitive too...i went from no symptoms to a lot of symptoms in the last 2-3 days

sore gums (thought i burned my motuh on food or something)
bleeding gums
vivid dreams
**TMI** warning- wet feeling feel like I peed my pants
boobs extra sore todaybut so close to af it could be that


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and now that i look at my ticker horrible back pain...almost stabbing like 

gonna try to keep the pma until the ugly witch arrives


----------



## wishnhoping

one more thing is that my face is glowing, like my skin has cleared up had horrible headache yesterday and just a sense of being at peace

lol sorry to go over board on the ss just trying to keep hope alive


----------



## leia37

you're not going overboard, symptoms are sounding great. gums bleeding was one of mine. here's hoping you have to rush out and buy another test in a few days cause af hasnt shown up. big hugs hon, keep up the pma xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - your symptoms sound really great! Remember that so many women don't get anything, so I assume the only symptoms you might notice would be things that would go unnoticed by anyone who's not looking for it. I really hope this is it for you!

AFM - I don't even know what CD I am at this point nor am I even thinking about it anymore. I'm totally distancing myself from the entire process at this point. I'd like to keep checking in with you to see how you are getting on until either you get your BFP or the ugly witch shows, but after that, I think I am going to take a break from this board. I've found that not tracking these last few days and just really letting go has felt so good.

I don't want to feel like I'm abandoning anyone so I will check back and respond from time to time, but not participating in the posts on this website has really allowed me to pretty much forget about TTC altogether, which is what I'm going for this cycle. I have this inability to let go of controlling a situation fully, but I feel like that's what needs to happen for me to have a no stress cycle. I love all you ladies dearly and I don't want to say goodbye for good. I just want to keep a healthy arms reach distance so I can relax this month.

That being said, if anyone wants to keep in touch I'd like to offer up my facebook page to anyone who wants to friend me. I'll post it on here for a few days, but then I'm going to take the link down so I don't get a bunch of strangers 6 months from now perusing my page. I would love to keep in touch with you all, I just have to step away from here for a little while.

xo

https://www.facebook.com/lindsaymenne


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz I sent u a request! My name is Cris btw

I am chowing down on chocolate.... Another af symptom :( boooo


----------



## wishnhoping

Ps no more weird sore gums or bleeding.... One cycle I actually brushed my teeth really hard to see if it would bleed and it didn't.... I am so crazy! Kinda ready to leave this ttc roller coaster behind!


----------



## nats77

Well ladies, it seems this thread is coming to an end! linz i'm not on face book, but dont forget me totally if u get any news please message me and let me know, and that goes for everyone else, i'll still check in to see any updates and i want to see those scan pics, first, giraffes and leia. Thanks all of you for being there and helping me from going even more insane the last few months, good luck wishn please keep us updated hoping for your bfp!
love you all take care ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I don't want our thread to die but it seems to be the case I wish we could have filled the first page :(

Got another bfn (of course I caved and got more tests!) at 13dpo I think it's safe to officially say I'm out. I'll be checking the thread every once in awhile for updates but won't be posting as often. Good luck to all the ladies chasing that bfp! You have all been amazing and I hope you all get what you want soon! Big hugs!

Nats- it's been a pleasure being on this journey with you good luck!

To our preggo ladies- enjoy your pregnancies and please update us every once in awhile I'll be checking for updates!


----------



## leia37

I am very sad that this thread seems to be coming to an end. Was hoping to see all you ladies through to your bfps. i did join a 1st trimester thread but its not the same and i dont feel the connection i felt to you all.

Please keep us updated as to how you all get on and if your status' change. I will keep an eye out for updates for all you NTNP ladies and the other pregnant girls and Haley if you still need TTC support when you are ready to return, will happily be here.

Wishin - i know you think you are out but i am still holding out hope for you so please update us.

AFM - have my scan on monday so will post piccy if i work out the techno stuff but will let you know how i get on anyway.

For all you NTNP i have a positive tale about my SIL. Her DH and her were TTC for years and went through 2 rounds of IVF (this is not the positive bit!!!). They had spent all theirs and their parents money so decided to end their journey and concluded they would not have any children. They went away on a holiday to recharge their batteries and came home pregnant!!! The lack of stress and the relaxation had allowed them to conceive naturally. They went on to conceive two more DS naturally after that too. All boys big strapping handsome teenagers now :) Moral being - hopefully the relaxing TTC for you all will have the same effect and you update us with your BFPs in the next few months.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies, wishing you all the happiness. hope to hear from you soon xxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I would like to hang on the hope to but everything I was feeling before went away and now I have every single af symptom...so it is what it is...Ill prob start spotting tomorrow night and the witch will fly in on her broom saturday morning just in time to ruin my weekend

hugs to everyone.


----------



## linz143

Hey wishin, how are things looking today?


----------



## wishnhoping

Weird period... But def a period :(

How's everyone!


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone, sorry to hear you've all been having such a rubbish time while we were on holiday. I completely understand the decisions you're making Linz, Wishin and Nats and wish you all the luck in the world that a magical miracle will happen for you at some point in the future.

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## nats77

sorry the witch got you wishn x
Thanks giraffes, i'm not leaving just dont want to obsess this month so taking it as it comes, i'm moving house now as well so will be kept busy with that for the next few weeks, i still really want to hear all your news though so dont think i'm leaving you xxxx


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, wow!! I have missed alot.....Sorry I've been MIA, been really busy lately,tired, and some what of a cry baby..I don't sleep much as I can't seem to find a comfortable position..

I really hope that this isn't the end to this thread I really have enjoyed talking to you all, I have been on other thread and posted a few times just doesn't feel the same, so I hope that you all come and check in every once and a while...:hugs: to each one of you with the best of luck in all you do.


----------



## leia37

Wishin - big hugs hon, sorry witch showed up.

Hope everyone else is fine x

Went for scan today and happy to say saw little peanut with strong heartbeat :). Unfortunately the lady spoke very quick in portuguese so didnt understand much else but comparing to pictures on net of other 8/9 week scans, all looks good. I have to go back in a few days to collect pictures so will try and post then. Am on :cloud9: tonight :) x

First - i am having lots of trouble getting comfortable too and this is only the start :). As for crying, Toy Story 3 had me in tears yesterday :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww girls thats so sexciting congrats on your scans!!!!


I still check in every once in awhile so glad to see you all still posting! 

BIG HUGS!!!

I dont know why I bother tracking symptoms every month is different....I had spotting 2 days prior to the witch's arrival and then it was really really heavy and 4 days long...usually i spot the night before and it starts full blown the following morning my periods are never too heavy and last 3 days so this one was kind of weird so im glad its over! i have never gone thorugh so many pads sheesh!


----------



## giraffes

Leia - glad you saw baby! Maybe you could tape record the sonographer at the next scan and get someone to translate afterwards?

Wishin - sorry the witch was so horrible, you have my total sympathy, I used to get through so many I could have opened up a chemist!


----------



## leia37

thats a good idea giraffes. will do that next time. am hoping that when i pick up pics there will also be a report that i have to drop off at doctors (dont know if they post here or not) so then i can translate it myself on the computer. its a minefield here, so completely different to what i am used to in Britain. :)


----------



## wishnhoping

work goes by so much slower when im not busy on BnB....lol

how are our preggos? What about you Nats? you sohuld be in the tww right?


----------



## nats77

Well i'm not actually sure where i am??? but i guess yes technically speakin i am in the tww, i dont even know when af due this month, i am not keeping track, just taking a very relaxed attitude to ttc and seeing what happens and actually i am a lot calmer and happier, will keep u all up to date, hows everyone else doing?? xx


----------



## wishnhoping

im pretty relaxed too... dh is BACK in the hospital but im not freaking out too much. it just seems like its not the right time for us...so we are at the ntnp stage...what will be will be 

nats- good to hear you are so releaxed and happy :)


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies - I'm still stalking this forum! Trying to be more laid back about ttc like I said. However, with my horrible ovulation pains I get every month it's kinda hard NOT to know when it's happening. Which is fine, I am just SO over POAS constantly and micro analyzing my temps every day. I think I'm about 6 dpo today and since I'm not SS, there's nothing really exciting to report!

I do know that we are in with a chance this month since we managed to BD the day before I think I ovulated, so now it's just up to nature to let it take it's course!

I can say that it was nice to not be stressed out during my fertile time asking myself "are we bding enough? At the right time? etc" This time I just let go and said if our timing's off then it's off. But it wasn't so I guess I am learning to let go a little more each day and just trust in the process!

Wishin - So sorry to hear about DH being back in the hospital... :( He can't enjoy being there, either. Hopefully that will motivate him to take care of his health? Hang in there girl.


----------



## leia37

It's so nice to hear you girls sounding so relaxed and non-stressed. I miss you all nattering on here but it's good that the NTNP seems to be working for you all right now. still got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Wishin - sorry to hear about your hubby again. very tough with your little one to look after too. hope he comes home soon xx

AFM - all is going well. Wish i didnt feel so tired and have no energy (dont get me wrong, not really complaining). My OH works really hard all week and is only home weekends, there is so much i need to do here on the land and house but i only seem to manage to look after the kids and stay on top of the housework. feeling very guilty. looking forward to my energy levels rising again when i hit 2nd trimester. :)


----------



## wishnhoping

leia- Like you said, things will get better second tri! Hang in there girlie...when is your next appt? 

Linz- Miss ya! fingers crossed for you that Ruby was right about this month! KEEP ME POSTED!!!

AFM- I entered m fertile period yesterday but no BD to speak of. DH came home from the hospital last night (and this is hilarious) he told me he would BD (he doesnt know its THAT time of the month..I havent been testing with OPKs but after a few months you just know your schedule) but he told me that Id have to shower first. WIth him being in the hospital and me being alone I hate to say I hadnt showered since Sunday. 

I spent all day with him in the hospital Saturday and Sunday (got home at midnight both times...no shower)

Monday I dropped of our son at daycare, went to work, went grocery shopping, emptied dishwasher, loaded dishwasher, took out trash, cleaned litter box, put groceries away, made dinner, fed and bathed our kiddo then put him to bed, and did 3 loads of laundry..so too tired to shower (lol)

Tuesday I dropped our son off, went to work, picked DH up at the hospital, dropped him off at home, ran out to get his prescriptions filled, picked up our son at daycare, went home, made dinner, left to pick up prescriptions...so uhm yea by the time he asked for a little BDing session I was totally willing but there was not a shot in hell i was getting out of bed to shower....thank goodness I did get a shower this morning though haha

ok sorry i know i was gross but i had so little time and too much to do...i can not wait until the weekend so i can sleep in..but oh right i have to get up early saturday because my sister is having a pre-wedding ceremony at her local church so I have to drive 2 hours to philly and be ther by 10am...booo :(


----------



## nats77

leia - i remember that stage as u know wont be long and ur be glowing and feeling much better, even though right now it feels as if ur gonna feel like this forever!! lol

linz - fingers crossed, hope this is ur month

Wishn - there's still time for you, fingers crossed and hope your dh feels better soon

afm well i just miss u ladies so much! ur probably all think i'm mad but i've found my angels! i wont bore u all with the details but i am hopeful that they will help me towards what i want, will let u know lol xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

oh nats you have me so curious now! 

best wishes!


----------



## leia37

Nats - you have me curious too :). Hope they do help you get what you want. good luck hon xx


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone,

So nice to hear you all sounding so chilled! Nats - definitely not mad, whatever helps, but I'm definitely curious! 

Wishin - sorry to hear about OH being back in hospital, hope he's on the mend again now.

Big love xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

hey g how are you feeling?? hows the baby baking?

leia- what about you?


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Everyone.....Gosh I miss talking to you ladies. 
Wishin-sorry to hear about your hubby, well wishes and a speedy recovery.

I hope everyone else is doing the the best,

AFM-I try to keep myself busy during the day to keep from sleeping so much which is really easy considering I'm here all day by myself, but some days I just have to give in and take a little nap, which is better than sitting and crying all the time..I seem to be doing alot of it here lately, I never knew being pregnant would make me such a basket case, I feel like I'm going through puberty all over again. :cry: sorry for the rant I guess you could call it, anywho I look forward to reading more post and hopefully with some BFP'S...Good Luck ladies and take care :hugs:


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing so good! Even you, first. All those hormones just means everything is working the way it should!

AFM - Nothing really to report here. This is the first month I don't have ANY symptoms what so ever. Maybe because I'm not looking for them? But no matter how hard I try, I can't conjure up any symptoms like I have (apparently) been able to in previous months. It's so lack of anything that it's really more of a bore than anything.

So I'm using all my spare obsessive powers to get back on track with my diet. I figure if I'm not going to be pregnant for awhile, I might as well work on losing these 10-15 lbs that I gained in the last couple years. At least that will occupy my energies for the time being. Not to mention I'd hate to get pregnant while I'm at my heaviest. Just means more to lose in the long run.

Anyway, AF is due the day before St. Patty's day so will hopefully know something by then.


----------



## wishnhoping

First- Your hormones are jsut out of wack, itll get better I promise!!! Hang in there 

Linz- you better update me! Ill be in Mexico but Ill be checking fb and here so either way is fine :)

I caved and peeked at my cycle tracker on my phone and im like cd13 or something so following past months routine Id be getting a + OPK tomorrow and Saturday with O day on Saturday...hope DH is up for some bding tonight. We tried last night (becasue he wanted to) and then couldnt keep it up (TMI sorry)...I could see he was devastated. 

My bday is March 20th so if we did miraculously conceive this month I would possibly get a bfp on my bday....my first pregnancy I found out March 19th ....that would make me the happiest person on the planet. 2008 was def the best bday ever when I found out I was pregnant


----------



## nats77

Ok i didn't want to rant on about it cause u will all think i'm losing the plot, but i will briefly tell you about the angels!!!

We all have angels watching over us, they are there waiting to guide us in the right direction, all you have to do is ask for their help. They cannot intervene untill u ask, but honestly ladies since i've been reading up on it all so much has happened and it can't just be coincidence surely?
The thing is it might all be a load of rubbish, but it's not hurting anyone and i figure i've got nothing to lose! so thats me really, you were all curious so i thought i better ellaborate a bit lol. 
hope thats eased the curiosity he he xxxx love to all xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I believe you and you know what with everything going on with dh and his health I'm totally going to ask my angels for help :)

Big hugs


----------



## giraffes

Linz - sounds like you're onto a winner with the weight loss

Nats - the angels sound like a totally positive thing!

Wishin - hope you get your Birthday BFP!

First - I get the whole crying thing, I have cried at everything, including a life insurance advert!

AFM - baby is cooking well thanks, we had another scan last week, we have one on Thursday and then our 12 week scan the following Tuesday, eek! I've been really sick if I'm honest, hubby has a great expression for what he wants to say when people ask how I am (I've kind of gone off the radar) she's vomiting all the time, but in a really healthy and happy way! Thankfully he hasn't actually said that to anyone yet...! Our families now all know and they're very excited.


----------



## linz143

OMG ladies... I'm not sure what to think, please look at this pic and give me opinions!!

I am 11 dpo this morning...
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0075.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 11


----------



## leia37

OMG Linz, i have a crap computer so cant tell the colour and its very faint but i definately see a line. and i mean definately, there is no maybe, there is a line there. just wish i could see a colour but i would say thats a BFP. OMG so excited for you, feel like dancing round room (bet you want to but dont want to get your hopes up) cant wait to see next one tomorrow. So hope this is it for you. i am crossing everything xx


----------



## linz143

Thanks, leia!! It is definitely pink in real life. I'm only 11 dpo, so I would assume it would be faint still. I'm refraining from using the restroom for another hour and a half so I can use an Answer brand! (it will have been 4 hours by then) I'm not letting myself believe yet!


----------



## leia37

I will definately be checking in later. Ooohhhhh, cant wait to see what all the other girls have to say. Wow, to Ruby's prediction :). I am bubbling with excitement, dont wee!!!! (but also dont forget it wont be FMU and you are still only 11dpo. ) How are you feeling?, i know you werent symptom spotting but now... do you have any?


----------



## linz143

I know right? I never expected the psychic thing to pan out! I don't feel pregnant, the only thing that I've noticed is light cramping, and I've had a hot/flushed face for the past few days. Other than that.... I was so unconvinced I had a couple glasses of wine last night!


----------



## gemmy

Hi Linz - that test looks super positive - good luck hunny 

xxx


----------



## linz143

Ok, we have confirmation!! See attached!~
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0078.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gemmy

linz143 said:


> Ok, we have confirmation!! See attached!~

Wow super congrats to you Linz x


----------



## linz143

Thank you Gemmy!


----------



## leia37

Fantastic Linz. YEAH !!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

So pleased for you. How's your hubby? :)


----------



## apple_20

hi i just thought id pop back to see how the group is going. im so glad to see many of you have got your bfp! congrats to all of you and this just goes to show dont give up! ive been away for a few months cooking my baby and look how many of you have little beans now!
anyway babydust to you all
xx


----------



## gemmy

you can put bfp next to your name on the first page now linz! really chuffed for you x x


----------



## giraffes

LINZ - OMG I am so so so so pleased for you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think I am almost as excited as when I got my own BFP!!! You've had a long journey to get here and now you get to start the pregnancy journey too.

Wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## firsttimer30

Linz, that is so exciting....I am so happy for you that just when I thought I had already got my crying in this morning I see your post and bring on the water works...

So how is everyone else doing?
AFM- I am a complete wreck, I have been sick for the past week. the thought of food turns my stomach, I am going to try some of those preggie pops to see if they work or not.The crying hasn't stopped I started crying this morning because david says "Good Morning Beautiful", and all I can say is thanks but I don't feel beautiful, I stay sick, I cry at the drop of a hat, I've got more pimples then I ever did as a teen, see what did I tell you I'm a wreck..sorry for the poor me post, so with that I hope everyone has an amazing day and again Linz I am so happy for you..:happydance:


----------



## linz143

Oh first, I'm so sorry your little bean is making you feel so awful! :( At least the one positive thing is you know it's doing as it's supposed to, I guess? And YES to the zits thing, I thought that when I broke out at 9 dpo that it was an AF symptom, but every day it's gotten worse, not at all like AF. My face looks like I'm 16 again! Probably worse!

Thanks to everyone for their congrats, and as for a list of my symptoms, it really would look like this:

7 dpo very very light cramping in one area on the same side I ovulated from
9 dpo-today hot face, feels like hot flashes... constantly fanning myself even though my temp is in the normal range
11 dpo cramps but not like AF, feels more like stretching and pulling. My uterus is somewhat sore.

That's about it. Compared with other months when I was dizzy, nauseated, had headaches, etc, it was much more subtle. Still having trouble coming to grips with it. It just seems UNREAL.


----------



## wishnhoping

AAAARGHHHHHH! LINZ OMG OMG OMG OMG !!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

SERIOUSLY IM JUST SCREAMING OMG OMG OMG OVER AND OVER!!!! IM SO SO SO SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!! HOW AMAZING HOORAY!!!!!!

Whens ur due date?! Im sure you already went and figured that out!

eeeeekkkk so excited.....going to update my signature to put ur bfp in!!! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

oh duh! ur due date is on your ticker...I was so excited I didnt see it! yay!


----------



## wishnhoping

How did you tell your DH? how are you feeling? Im so excited for you honestly u have no idea :)


----------



## linz143

LOL! Omg Wishin!! Thank you for your heartfelt congrats! 

Well so I was trying to use up all the IC I had on hand (I had 3) so that I would not be tempted to test early going forward. I used one at 8 dpo :BFN:, one at 9 dpo :BFN:, forgot to take one at 10 dpo, and then yesterday decided to use up the last one even though I knew it was going to be negative. I dipped it, shoved it in a drawer, and went into the kitchen to make coffee, totally forgetting about it. After five or so minutes I remembered it and decided I ought to at least look at it even though it's going to be negative. I opened the drawer, pulled it out and saw the line before I even got it close enough to look at. I started shaking (meanwhile DH was in the office reading me a lengthy post from Facebook). I rushed into the office and held out the test to DH while he didn't even notice I was holding something and he kept reading. Finally, I shoved the test into his line of vision so he couldn't keep reading and he was like, "What, what is this you're showing me?" I said, "There is a second line. I've never seen a second line." His eyes got big and we decided not to get too excited till I tested again. Later, I took the Answer brand and it was even fainter than the IC but there was a line so I decided to do the digi out of the same cup. It came up "Pregnant" in about a minute! Longest minute of my life!

Shoved the digi in DH's face, "Is this enough proof for you?" since he had declared the Answer test negative. At that point I started crying and he was tearing up and we hugged for a few minutes. Finally I said I had to call my BFF (who I had texted with the first pic) and he said, "You can do that later, right now we're hugging." lol

So that's my story. I'm just over the moon at this point because I was really beginning to believe it would never happen.


----------



## giraffes

That's such an awesome story Linz - I've been grinning like a cheshire cat for you all day! Nov 21st is near Thanksgiving right? That's pretty cool for a Birthday!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## linz143

Yeah, it's actually 2 days before Thanksgiving! It's traumatic to think about what if I were to go into labor at dinner with the ENTIRE family there? As one of my other BnB friends says, "You may be passing more than just turkey this Thanksgiving!"


----------



## Haleytivet

OMG!!! I just checked in to read up on everyone and saw the FANTASTIC news!!!!! I'm so excited for you and your hubs!! Yay!!!!!!!

Afm, I've got 2 weeks left of my bc and then back to the doctor for my clomid!! Hopefully we get preggo first round! I'm so excited to start trying again but I'm definitely taking a new approach and not trying everything under the sun! Just going to be more natural and let nature takes its course :)

Again sooooo ecstatic for you Linz!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Wishin, how is hubby doing? Saw he went back to the hospital... :( hope things start looking up for y'all soon!!!

xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

I have no idea where I am dpo wise.... I only tested 2 times this month with opks and the day I thought I was going to get a positive I didnt so I have no clue when I ovulated ... We didn't bd around my fertile period but I still wanted to keep track of my cycle 

So I won't be getting my little Scorpio but Linz might!!!! Yaya!!!


----------



## nats77

linz - :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i dont know what to say!! thats like just sooooooo amazingly good news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! well done linz im just sooooooo happy for you. wow i'm gonna ring my oh and tell him and mum's coming later so i'll tell her to! yeah congratulations xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

hahah Nats- I just told Linz that I had told my DH :) he thinks I am so silly to even be on here but I dont think he realizes the kind of crazy he would be dealing with if I didnt have you all to vent and relate to! 

So excited that our front page is almost all filled up!!! And still super excited for Linz!

DH seems more interest in BD so hopefully next cycle we can catch the egg, meanwhile Ill keep checking in on our pregnant ladies!


----------



## linz143

OMG lol nats!! Thanks!! I am, however, having a minor freak out at the moment... had one wipe of pink last night before I went to bed. Haven't seen it since, but of course I'm terrified that it means AF is starting. I did take a second HPT last night and the line was darker than yesterday, but I'm just terrified of what the spotting means. We haven't BD in a week so I know it's not from that... just a little scared right now.


----------



## leia37

Linz - try not to worry Linz. (i know very hard not to). Small bit of bleeding is perfectly normal and could just be implantation bleed as your bean burrows in alittle deeper. I know you have a llittle cramping which again is normal. as long as it isnt af type bleeding with painful cramping, you should be fine. Right now its too early for anybody to be able to check and see how your bean is doing so you are just going to have to wait it out. Having been in a 1st trimester thread for the last 2 months you wouldnt believe the amount of bleeding that has gone on amongst the girls and i would say 85% are still happily pregnant. I also bled an alarming amount during the pregnancy of my son and he is a healthy 7 year old now :). I would take it easy, rest up, dont over do it and no celebratory bding for a few days. Good luck hon and keep us updated xx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I love your excitement, I've been waiting to see you post!!

Linz - try not to worry, your body has some crazy adjusting to do, small amounts of blood are completely normal for a whole variety of reasons. :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Linz try not to worry Hun. If its as ur explaining I'm sure it's fine. 
I'm so excited to see the updated front page! Can I get a whoop whoop! X x x


----------



## leia37

Whoop Whoop :)xx


----------



## nats77

lol thanks leia :haha::haha::haha: xxxx


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies, I called the advice nurse yesterday and they said with any bleeding or spotting during pregnancy, they want to see you, so I went in and they gave me a urine test (faintly positive - they use really un-sensitive tests), did a visual inspection of my cervix, and ran a beta and progesterone blood test. I haven't gotten the results back yet, but they want to see my numbers climb between yesterday and tomorrow (when I go to repeat the tests). The doctor was not sugar coating anything. He said that they believe 40% of all pregnancies end before a period is missed so they don't really know which way this will go right now. I could go on to have a normal pregnancy, or get my period (which is due today).

One good thing is I know that my levels are climbing as my pink test lines are getting darker every day and I'm using afternoon urine without even holding it for more than an hour (I have to pee all the time). My temp spiked today from a normal post ovulation temp of 98.2 to 98.6 (it's literally a temp I've never seen on my chart on a day when it usually nosedives). So I have every reason to be positive, but I'm still getting a scant amount of brown discharge, so I'm a little nervous all the same. Am feeling better after seeing my temperature rise, however.... Just a waiting game at this point.

SPRAY ME LADIES!! I NEED THAT ANTI-WITCH SPRAY MORE THAN EVER!!!


----------



## linz143

Got my progesterone levels back, it's at 12.9 ng/ml for 3w6d. It didn't have any ranges with it, but I looked one up and this is what it said:

Day 1-14 >1 to 1.5ng/ml
Day 15-28 2-28 ng/ml

Progesterone during pregnancy
First Trimester 9-47
Second Trimester 17-147 ng/ml
Third Trimester 55-200 ng/ml

What are normal progesterone levels?

Sometimes doctors will check a woman's progesterone level during pregnancy. Most doctors like to see a minimum level of 10 ng/ml during the first few weeks of pregnancy. If a woman has low progesterone levels this can be an indication of a threatened miscarriage. If you are concerned about your progesterone level talk to your doctor for more information.


Guess if AF were truly on her way today, that number would be headed back down to the day 1-14 range! This makes me feel good!


----------



## linz143

Got my beta back. It is at 62, which the doctor says is low, but to be expected this early. The number doesn't really mean anything until I take the test again tomorrow and see if it's going up or not. Wish me luck, ladies.


----------



## leia37

Have everything crossed for you Linz and am spraying like crazy. From the information you have given it sounds positive but i have no idea on prostestorone levels or hcg, beta levels. Sometimes i think this is where these sites fall down as we all know too much about what can go wrong, when most pregnancies are very happy and healthy. Will be waiting for your results and am convinced that you will see them rise. PMA from us all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nats77

pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst pssst sorry thats me spraying for linz!! i think the fact that its brown rather than red is a really good sign, if u were bleeding fresh blood than it may be a bit worrying. I'm praying for you linz i'm sure all will be well please post tomorrow when u get ur results, keep that pma it really helps, lots of love xxxxx


----------



## linz143

LOL Nats!!! Thanks ladies! Just taking it one day at a time!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey lindz, your blood work sounds very promising!! I'm sure everything will work out just fine. I know with all my progesterone issues my doc said he likes to see it at least 14 and up but most websites say 10 and up. I'd ask him for progesterone supplements just to be on the safe side. Can't hurt. Can't wait to hear your results!!!


----------



## nats77

Eagerly awaiting linz's post!! sending lots of pma to u xxx


----------



## giraffes

Hope today's results are perfect Linz - I'm sure they will be :flower:

I just had another scan, and baby waved at me!! Just the most incredible thing, he wiggled his feet and oh my goodness I can't express how happy I am :D :D :D :happydance: I can cry just thinking about it!

12 week scan is on Tuesday so not long to wait to see him again :)


----------



## firsttimer30

Fingers crossed for amazing test results Linz :hugs:.

Haley-glad to see your doing well, looking forward to your BFP soon.

wishin-fingers crossed for you hun,sending well wishes to your hubs as well..

Giraffes-how exciting, I wish my doc would do an ultrasound at every visit. I go next wednesday and I am going to beg for one it's been so long and I want to see how much my little bean has grown..My doctor only wants to see me once a month unless I have any problems and mentioned only doing like 2 maybe 3 ultrasounds the whole pregnancy, so it looks like I will be going to the University for freebies from ultrasound techs in training...I would love to see some pics..

I hope that everyone else is doing great and has a wonderful day.:hugs:


----------



## giraffes

First - over here it's only normal to have a scan at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks, so please don't think I'm normal!! But it is amazing to see them develop. Hubby is coming for the first time on Tuesday (he hasn't been able to make our other appts) and I can't wait to see his face when baby is on the screen.


----------



## linz143

Giraffes! That is sooo wonderful about seeing the baby wave! I can't wait till I'm that far along! If you get pics will you please post them? I want to see!

Thanks all for your love and support. I have a feeling that the beta results (which will come back tomorrow morning probably) will be fine, as I have been taking a test per day at the same time in the afternoon to compare if it is getting darker. Here are the results from Sunday-Wednesday (11 dpo- 14 dpo):
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0081.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Giraffes! That is sooo wonderful about seeing the baby wave! I can't wait till I'm that far along! If you get pics will you please post them? I want to see!
> 
> Thanks all for your love and support. I have a feeling that the beta results (which will come back tomorrow morning probably) will be fine, as I have been taking a test per day at the same time in the afternoon to compare if it is getting darker. Here are the results from Sunday-Wednesday (11 dpo- 14 dpo):

I done the same thing and your test look the same as mine, everyday they got darker..I am sure your results will be great.
Heres to a HAPPY, HEALTHY 9 MONTHS..


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> First - over here it's only normal to have a scan at 12 weeks and one at 20 weeks, so please don't think I'm normal!! But it is amazing to see them develop. Hubby is coming for the first time on Tuesday (he hasn't been able to make our other appts) and I can't wait to see his face when baby is on the screen.

I can't remember when she said I would have any done because all I kept hearing was 2 maybe 3 and I was devastated,so you better believe I will be on hands and knees begging..I do love hearing about your babies progress it helps me visualize what mine might/could be doing( at least I think we are bout the same in pregnancy) so keep posting your progress please and I can't wait to hear his reaction.


----------



## leia37

Linz - your tests look fabulous. really nice progression. will be waiting for your results tomorrow, have you had any more bleeding? am thinking of you and sending all my positive energies your way.

First and Giraffes - nice to hear your beans are doing well. Manage to get early scan due to previous history at 9 weeks and she recommended one at 13 weeks to do the nuchal test, which will be in 2 weeks. just waiting on my blood test results to come so i can go back to doctors to get new forms so i can book new scan. Then i will only get another at 20 weeks unless there are problems later on. It's so hard not seeing them and knowing they are okay. Looking forward to feeling them move or at least being able to hear heartbeat on doppler so i can check up on my peanut.


----------



## linz143

No more bleeding. Had about a 12 hour gap where there was no more brown cm, but just went to the bathroom a moment ago and there was some again on the TP. However, no more pink, it's just brown mixed in with the CM at this point, and never enough to even get on a panty liner or my underwear, it's only when I wipe after using the restroom (sorry, gross).

Only a little longer (like an hour and a half) till I go to the lab for my blood draw... nervous!!


----------



## leia37

Sounds like old implantation bleeding, very normal around the time your period would be due. (never tmi, we're here to support each other no matter how gross it gets). Good luck hon xx


----------



## giraffes

Ok, so because you were all so keen!! This is when baby was waving, so it's not so in focus because we wanted to catch the moment for hubby. Baby's right arm is waving directly at the screen and you can't see the legs in this shot but they were there and wriggly!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







10 weeks.1.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - Like wow!!! thats such a beautiful picture!!! i love the fact he's waving, i was actually in tears looking at ur pic! i know sorry im so sad r'nt i? just so happy for you guys! Can't wait till i join you all xxxxx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I have cried a lot about it today! You'll be joining us soon, I am certain of it. :flower:


----------



## linz143

giraffes said:


> Nats - I have cried a lot about it today! You'll be joining us soon, I am certain of it. :flower:

Agree, agree!!


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - great scan pic, love it x


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> Ok, so because you were all so keen!! This is when baby was waving, so it's not so in focus because we wanted to catch the moment for hubby. Baby's right arm is waving directly at the screen and you can't see the legs in this shot but they were there and wriggly!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

LOVE IT....That makes me HAPPY..


----------



## linz143

So I was just at the lab, about to get my blood drawn (sterilized, tied off, about to be punctured) when all of a sudden over the intercom they start blaring "CODE RED! CODE RED! CODE RED!" Well luckily the woman doing the blood draw decided to just stick me real quick. I asked what a code red was and she said it meant fire, but that it was in one of the other buildings (it's a 3 building medical campus with a hospital). She finished up real quick and I told her "well I'm glad I'm getting out of here, then!" On my way out the building next door was completely evacuated, and by the time I made it back to my car, two fire trucks were pulling up.

All I can say is that #1 - I'm glad I got my blood drawn after waiting 20 minutes for my name to be called, because if I had to wait longer or go back later I would have had a meltdown, and #2 - What if you were mid pap and the fire alarm goes off?!? What a horrifying experience!!!


----------



## linz143

RESPONSE FROM MY DOCTOR ALREADY!!!

Hi Lindsay
The hormone of pregnancy is rising nicely,
So it looks like this may be an early normal pregnancy
I would like you to check again on Saturday
-gs

AHHHHHH!!!! YAAAAYYYY!!!!

Dang, I wish he told me what the number was!


----------



## leia37

thats great news linz, you can relax alittle now. am really pleased for you. Yay!!!!


----------



## nats77

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I knew you would be ok linz! yay yay yay ur little bean is growing!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## firsttimer30

:happydance::happydance::happydance: that is great news Linz..


----------



## Haleytivet

Knew it!!! That's awesome news!!!! Congrats again :)


----------



## giraffes

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Go Linz, you clever girl.


----------



## nats77

sooooo pleased this thread is getting going again! missed you guys xxxx


----------



## giraffes

nats77 said:



> sooooo pleased this thread is getting going again! missed you guys xxxx

:thumbup:

I totally agree Nats, I've really missed you all!!


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> sooooo pleased this thread is getting going again! missed you guys xxxx
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I totally agree Nats, I've really missed you all!!Click to expand...

I will second that...:happydance:


----------



## giraffes

Also, we're almost at 1000 posts, how crazy is that :)


----------



## nats77

giraffes - love the fact that u noticed that lol, 

I was looking back at the thread that bought us all together earlier, feel like i been on a propper journey with you guys! i hope your all still around when/if i get my bfp other than my oh there's no one i'd be happier to share it with xxxx


----------



## giraffes

We'll definitely still be here when you get you BFP Nats for 2 reasons, 1) because it won't be long now and 2) because you're amazing and we want to be part of your journey too.


----------



## nats77

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: aww thanks giraffes, there was me thinking i was just a pain in the bum to everyone lol xxxxxx


----------



## linz143

Are you kidding me?!?! You're crazy!! You're not a pain in anything to us!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## leia37

Ditto the above nats. big :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## nats77

Awwww you guy's have made my day, thanks linz and leia

I almost dont want to say it but i've got a good feeling about this month!! just finished af so thinking around the weekend should be ovulating, which is always a good time for bding, still not going to obsess though just going with the flow! will keep u all updated xxxx

Wishn - how u doing? hows ur oh? hope all's well xxxx


----------



## linz143

Nats, I hope this is your month! And ditto that for all our ttc ladies!

AFM - got my 3rd blood test results back (doc wanted me to repeat the beta on Saturday) and they said my numbers are still rising normally! Yay! Also, the spotting stopped on Friday, I haven't seen it in over 48 hours! So now all I have to do is sit around and wait until April 10th for my prenatal class, where they will book me for my first scan. It's torture that I have to wait so long!! Although I guess there isn't too much to see before then, sooo... how did you pregnant ladies deal with the wait??


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I'll not lie, the wait is torture!! But you do eventually get there. I was lucky in that I've had 3 scans already and my 12 week scan is today, woop woop! If you're not feeling sick, get yourself a project to distract yourself. And if you are feeling sick, watch a lot of crappy tv, and research baby equipment to pass the time (that's what I've done!!)

So glad you're bloods are doing what they should xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Hi guys - I know Wishn hasn't been on here in a few days... I think she still might be on vacation, but I think we should all wish her a very HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Because it's today!

Happy Bday, Wishn!!!


----------



## leia37

Happy Birthday Wishin :flower: Hope you're having a great time xx


----------



## firsttimer30

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHIN, I Hope your having a wonderful day with many more to come..:hugs:


----------



## giraffes

Happy Birthday Wishin!! Hope you're having a great day xxxxx

As a birthday present for you, and a treat for everyone else, todays "12 week scan photo" which dates me as 11+3 so I need to adjust my ticker. All amazing and perfect so we're over the moon!
 



Attached Files:







11 weeks 3days.1.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## linz143

Awww! Look at that adorable baby belly!! Sooooo cannot wait till I can see my little turkey baking! So giraffes, what does that put your due date at? Octobersomthingorother?


----------



## nats77

HAPPY BIRTHDAY WISHN!!!!!:cake: hope ur having a lovely birthday and enjoying ur holiday???

Giraffes - I'm sooooooooo lovin ur beautiful pic!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: so pleased all is going so well, looks like ur little bean is sporting a rather cool hairdo :rofl: love it xxxxxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Happy birthday wishin!!! Hope you had a fabulous day!! 

Sorry to be the debbie downer, but dear hubby got some really bad news today. His mom was diagnosed with breast cancer. She is having a left mastectomy next week. Please keep his family in your prayers!! 

Update on me, I go in next week for my ultrasound and will be started on the clomid!! 
Keeping all you preggos in my thoughts and all the ones still trying saying an extra little prayer for y'all! I can't wait to see us all with those flashing bfp's on the first page!!!!

Xoxo


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - great pic. baby looks fab. going to make a guess and say girl !!! (I'm no good at these things except when it came to my son, from his scan profile he was either a boy or a very unfortunate featured girl :) ) x

Linz - waiting is painful. you finally get your bfp and want things to start moving straight away but in most cases they make you wait for a very long 2 months before you can even see your little bean. it feels like forever but you do get there. cant believe i'm at 12 weeks now. I have to say the whole pregnancy is like that. much better when you can feel bean moving because then you dont need them to tell you all is okay. good luck x

Haley - Must be very exciting for you to start trying again soon. have my fingers crossed for your bfp. Sorry to hear about your DH's mother. I assume she will go through some radiotherapy too. It will be hard but on a positive note, my stepmother had breast cancer and 25 years later is still fighting fit after treatment. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## giraffes

Haley - so sorry to hear about your OH's mum, we'll be keeping her in our prayers. Hopefully they have caught it early enough and she will make a fantastic recovery. Big hugs. 

Linz - October 6th, but because I have to have a section it'll be about a week before then!

Leia - Hubby thinks girl too, so we'll have to see if you're both right!

xxxxx


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - are you going to find out if it's pink or blue? i think blue by the way lolxx

Hayley - so sorry about your step mum hope her treatment goes well, again on a positive note my mum had breast cancer, as far as we know all is well now waiting to get the 5 year all clear check next may xx

Yay :happydance: we're at 1000 post's!!! lol xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi ladeis, thank you so much for the lovely bday wishes! I got back from Mexico Monday night and yesterday was a mess with me trying to unpack and get my desk at work cleared up of all the stuff I missed. I am finally back on track! 

I caught up on the posts....so here it goes!

Linz so sorry for all your crazy bloodwork but super glad it all looks good! hooray!
Haley- so excited you can start trying again! hope your bfp comes soon!
Nats- glad you have a positive outlook for this month! when do you test?
Giraffes- thanks for the baby picture present!!! She/he is beautiful how cute! <3

Leia and First- how are you feeling?

We only bd on March 13 and Im due for the witch this weekend...uhm i think I had already ovulated by then so I am not even going to bother this month.

DH is BACK in the hosptial we went from the airport straight to the ER but hes agreed to get help with his health and we will put the TTC behind us for now. I am going to stick around nad follow your journeys though if you dont mind

hugs, glad to be back!


----------



## wishnhoping

just checked out the first page! only 5 of us without our BFP!!!! How exciting! I hope we get to check at least one more off this month!


----------



## linz143

Wishn! Welcome back! Glad DH has agreed to get some help. Sometimes it takes hitting rock bottom before you realize that the path you've chosen isn't a healthy one.

Haley - So sorry to hear about your MIL. If it makes you feel any better, my grandma has had a double mastectomy (20-30 years or so ago) and is now a ornery, healthy 93 year old.

Also - Today I'm an appleseed! I made it to 5 weeks! Yay!


----------



## nats77

Wishn - Glad ur back we missed you, sorry to hear oh is back in hospital! hope he gets back to good health quickly, so glad ur be sticking around though x

Linz - Yay to ur appleseed!!! :happydance: :happydance: x

afm - Not sure when i'll be testing and i'm really not going to work it out, i get to worked up about it then, just going to see what happens and if i notice that its been a while since af then maybe i'll try and work it out and test. I need to keep relaxed about it and go with the flow ( just not aunt flo we hope lol ) xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol good call nats- when we do start again I'll try to keep a general idea
Of my fertile days and go from there not using opks or anythig and not testing unless I'm really late my poas addiction hasn't been bothering me lol


----------



## giraffes

Nats - you got the 1000th post :) We are going to find out if it's pink or blue. Hubby doesn't like surprises (!) and I feel that because we have to have so many scans it would be really hard to go through each one not finding out. We'll be super excited for either though :)

Wishin - Sorry OH is back in hospital, hopefully this is the start of things improving and glad you got your holiday.

Linz - woop for 5 weeks!


----------



## wishnhoping

When do you all find out the sex?? 

I felt like waiting to find out took forever adn once I knew thebond became even stronger and time flew!


----------



## giraffes

At our 20 week scan, unless they can see it on the 16 week one! So 5 or 9 weeks from now xxxx


----------



## nats77

wow giraffes that soooo exciting! x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I see your lil one just turned one! congrats! what an exciting milestone!


----------



## leia37

We never found out the sex with any of ours, always wanted the surprise. so we probably wont find out this time either, although here in Portugal they tell you so we have to make it clear that we dont want to know. Fingers crossed they listen to us and dont just ignore our wishes - very common place here, patients are irrelevant!!!

Have been torturing myself with the show One Born Every Minute. Feeling very sad that i'm not going to get the labour i want here. Homebirths are very rare (they dont have community midwifery) and expensive. Hospital births are something out of the 1960's. Partners not allowed in rooms, episiotomy is always done, strapped in to stirrups. Dont wish to scare any of you ladies who have not been through it before, this is my experience of Portugal. The labours I had in England were wonderful (if labour can be described that way). My last labour here traumatised me and made bonding with my youngest quite hard for the first few weeks. Admittedly it was christmas eve night and we did have a traditional team, so we were told, but i have also had friends who have had bad and similar experiences since. Obviously it is worth it for the gorgeous baby at the end but i seem to be getting myself all worked up. At the moment hoping it all goes really quick and we accidently dont make it to the hospital in time (but also have fear of something going wrong and needing trained medical assistance). My OH doesnt quite understand. he's sympathetic as he nearly got thrown out of the hospital last time because he tried to stop the doctor from cutting me but as he says what choice do we have? Sorry for the babbling ladies, needed to get it off my chest and out of my head. got a few months yet to get my head around it. Scarying the poo out of me though!!!


----------



## nats77

wishnhoping said:


> Nats- I see your lil one just turned one! congrats! what an exciting milestone!

Aww thanks wishn, it was a month ago now but he is just so grown up all of a sudden! He's not a baby anymore, he walks everywhere he's starting to say words, I hate it lol want him to be my baby forever lol my beautiful special little man x x


----------



## giraffes

Oh Leia, big hugs. I watch one born every week, and cry almost the entire way through! I think I can only watch it though becuase I know I'm having a section. Is there any way you can have a translator with you to try and get your views across? Or maybe come back to the UK for the birth?!

xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- My 'baby' is so grown up its so sad...hes 3 but I swear hes way too smart for his age...luckily he still loves to cuddle and give kisses, although I know that those days are going to end soon (like in a few years but thats too soon!) so Iam hugging and kissing every chance I get! 

Leia- thats so scary! Im sorry you dont have a choice on your birth! Are you sure there is no one that can go in and help you tell them you dont want that?


----------



## leia37

Thank you girls. I am hoping that this time will be different as we know what to expect, where as last time we were only here a few months and it took us completely by surprise. We had arranged a home birth but as it was christmas eve the midwife couldnt get anybody to cover his shift so he let us down. the hospital wasnt expecting us and my DD arrived an hour after getting there. Also our language skills are much more improved and we are much more aware of what we can say we dont want. I also am going to reinvestigate home births and see if there are any new midwifes since last time and check prices although i do think they are out of our price range. And go to visit some other hospitals slightly further away incase they offer a different experience. I'm sure i'm having abit of a panic and worry for no reason (fingers crossed), i just find the attitude here in this day and age quite scary - Portugal is a beautiful place to live most of the time but the maternity care is shocking or i have been completely blessed and fortunate with my experiences in England.

This still wont stop me from watching One Born :) glutton for punishment but it is so moving. makes me cry evrytime too x


----------



## nats77

Wishn - My oldest 'baby' is 11 now lol!! Now thats horrible lol so is he most of the time!! just kidding he's a good boy really x

I'm now not feeling so positive about this month, have tried to bd every night since thurs, only succeeding with bding on fri nite, hoping for tonight and tomorrow but probably wont happen! oh is too tired! i got the ump this morning and told him i feel like im ttc on my own and feel that he's not really bothered either way, his response was that now he feels under pressure again! wtf????? was feeling so much better about my new relaxed approach, now i just feel like giving up trying :cry:. Sorry moan over xxx


----------



## leia37

Nats - big :hugs: hon. It does only take the once :). MEN !!! I dont think they will ever 'get' us women. Stay strong. Dont give up. Its the crapiest week for him to be exhausted though. - and i'm right with you with the 11 year old preteen. My DD's a great kid but boy are the hormones coming fast. I got a 2 year old's tantrum out of her today because we were having boiled potatoes instead of mashed. i couldnt help but laugh at her which didnt help :).
Feel free to moan anytime, thats what we're here for. Hugs xx


----------



## nats77

Thanks leia, as it is we did sort of talk tonight when neither of us were angry and it ended well, i explained calmly how i felt and he reassured me that he loves me and definately wants another baby as much as i do, i do need to be a little more understanding of him, he does work so hard and is really under pressure with his job, and 99% of the time he is a fantastic oh and father! I think it's the whole ttc thing in turns me into incredible hulk! lol anyway cutting a long story short we got another bd in tonight, so chances r back in there lol, fingers crossed for me ladies maybe it could be my month after all??? x x x x

Leia lol about the potato's, and i noticed are oldest are almost the same age! my tommy,s exactly a month older than your dd xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

awww u guys were bump buddies back in the day and didnt even know ;)

How is everyone?

I am in limboland- I have no clue when I ovulated. I would have thought it would be cycle day 15 like the past few months but got negative opks cd12 and cd14 which where the only days I tested...but anyways we only bd on cd17 so unless I did ovulate late I dont even have a shot. The witch was supposed to show up yesterday but still nothing....I used answer hpt this morning and BFN ....so now just waiting for the ugly witch to show her head...looks like Im in for another 32 day cycle...blah!

On positive news- I started my weightloss plan today and Im very optimistic and excited to be doing something I have control over (unlike ttc!!!)


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks everyone for your thoughts for dear hubs mom. She seems to be taking it really well. On the flip side I got a gutwrenching text from hubby's sister in law telling me she was pregnant! UGHHH. Seriously I had a meltdown and felt like I was going to vomit.

To make it worse... She just got married 2 weeks ago and gave me the I can't believe it happened that quick story! UGHHHH...

So as for me, I started my cycle today and go for my ultrasound and clomid tomorrow. If I get pregnant first round then we'll be exactly one month apart! At least our kids will be close in age... Just rather sick of hearing how easy it was for her and "we weren't even trying" 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## linz143

nats - I totally understand about the BD timing and the pressure. DH used to get so stressed out, too that even when I did get him to BD on time, he wouldn't be able to finish! Last month I resigned myself to the fact that if we missed the window, then we missed it, and that I wasn't going to stress anymore. We BD'd on CD 10, and I just happened to ovulate early on CD 11. I know how frustrating it is, though!! Hang in there, hun.

Wishn - I'm sending you positive vibes that it was a late ov!~ Stranger things have happened, you never know! And congrats on the weightloss journey! My brother started one in December after hitting 300 lbs and I just saw him last night, down 50 lbs! It's all about keeping the PMA and trying and trying even if you have one bad day. I know you can do it.

Haley - I'm so sorry hun! I remember when my neighbor found out she was pregnant, oopsie! at 10 weeks along when they weren't even trying! I cried all evening over that one. I really hope the clomid + scans will be helpful. My sister in law is about 3 month ahead of me, so even though those 3 months were hard to deal with, now it will actually be great for us.

AFM - I think I have my first real pregnancy symptom at almost 6 weeks. So far it's been the occasional cramp and sore boobs, but those happen in a non pregnant cycle so I don't really pay attention to them (except I've gone up half a cup size already). My heartburn is KILLER. It's making me feel like I have something caught in the back of my throat all day and nagging at my gag reflex, while also dealing with the other horrible acid reflux. Popping Tums has barely calmed it down, and now I'm afraid to eat or drink anything in case I make it worse... :( And it all started from just a cup of decaf and a small roll for breakfast this morning.... UGH!


----------



## nats77

Wishn - Goodluck with the weight loss x

Haley - Sorry hun, it'll be your turn real soon, big hugs x

Linz - Those lovely pregnancy symptoms lol wont be long and ur start to feel and look great x

afm fairly sure i ovulated this morning, woke up with twinges on my right side, so nothing else i can do now except wait it out and hope the witch never shows! Was feeling soooo optimistic a couple of weeks back, now i just seem to feel its never going to happen. I will not obsess this tww, i will not symptom spot, i will not test early in fact still dont even know actual date af due and i will not work it out! lol who am i kidding????? xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz not holding on to much hope since got a bfn today but
As you all know it's tough to abandon hope all together

I saw what I thought was some brown when I wiped this afternoon it was so little that you would have only seen it if you were inspecting the toilet paper .... Like I was... I got excited thinking my period came but it looks like I'll have the extra 2 days haven't seen anything since

I really think its healthier for me to lose some weight first so I won't be too bummed when the witch shows


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and btw- I went to a baby shower this weekend, which was torture on its own but then i walked in to like 75% of the women being very far along in their pregnancies...wanted to crawl into a hole and cry

dh was very nice and calmed me down


----------



## nats77

hugs wishn, :hugs: i'm sure it'll b our turn soon xxxx


----------



## nats77

Linz - was wondering if u could provide me with some statistics please? we bd fri nite, and again on sun nite then fairly sure i ovulated first thing mon morning. Just wondering what my chances would be? xxx


----------



## giraffes

Haley - big hugs. Does she know you're TTC? If so, that kind of behaviour is totally inexcusable. And if she doesn't, it's still horrible. Bleurgh, I cried so much over those stories when we were in that boat. Fingers crossed this is your month and the cousins will be super close in age!

Wishin - it only takes once, and as we showed if you're not tracking and just do it when you feel like it, sometimes that works too!!

Nats - hope you're pma comes back :)

Linz - big hugs, in some ways it's nice to have symptoms as it makes it more real. But after 6 solid weeks of vomiting there can be too many! Hope the heartburn settles soon


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning girls!

Still no witch...Im getting really inpatient. Im currently on cd31...been averaging 29 day cycles but its not unheard of me to have 32 day cycles. 32 is the longest cycles I have had in nearly a year..and its only happened twice. So I am assuming this is going to be another 32 day cycle which means the witch should show up wednseday. OMG I seriously can not wait because my boobs are so freaking sore! If anything rubs up against them its painful. Also been having lower back pain (usual pre-af) but its killing me....its been building up for over a week now so Im just going to be happy that when AF comes I wont be feeling like a truck ran me over! Last night I felt so crappy I went to bed at 8pm!!! Also, I have been really really DRY (from what I hear an abundance of cm is common when pregnant) down there and its almost painful. 

Dear witch, I know I have asked you to go away several times but please come and make all these symptoms go away~I dont think my breasts can get any more painful or swollen.

THanks!


----------



## linz143

Nats - with BD on O-1 and O-3, you have a 37% chance! Not bad! For comparison sake, if you had hit only O-1, you would have been at 33%. And know this: last month we only BD the day before I ovulated and that was it. We did BD three days before that and four days later, but neither of those were in my fertile time. So it can happen!

Giraffes - I bet you know exactly how I feel when I want symptoms and then when I get them, I'm like... nevermind!! Woke up feeling slightly nauseated this morning, too. I'll be 6 weeks tomorrow, so it sounds like it's coming right on time.

Wishin - I know "they" say a lot about CM in the tww, but to be honest mine didn't do ANYTHING different before AF came. In fact I was pretty dry right before I got my BFP, and now that I'm almost 6 weeks it's gone kinda creamy, kinda eggwhitey, but there's not a TON of it yet. Just really only shows when I use the restroom. I think "they" put too much stock into what happens with it later in pregnancy and then assume it happens right away.

AFM - DH and I got into a huge fight over something completely stupid last night. He sent me a video that his mom sent to him of a baby (maybe 1 yr) in a bathtub that was teasing a dachshund with toys. The dog was trying to grab the toy from the kid who was pulling it away at the last minute and laughing, but because the bathtub was so tall and the dog so short, the dog was missing grabbing it every time. DH asked me what I thought of the video and I said I thought that if that kid didn't pull his hand away fast enough that he was going to get bitten and I didn't find it that hilarious. Which then he FREAKS out on me and says "I thought we agreed that we weren't going to be those super over protective kind of parents, and now you seem like you are." And from there we started arguing about how HE was overacting to me not liking the video and so on. It eventually led me to a sobbing meltdown after I was done yelling at him (which I NEVER do) for labeling me just because I didn't find humor in a stupid video.

I just feel extremely emotional all the time, which is so out of character for me! My friends tease me for being a robot since I'm usually all logic and no emotion, but now I feel completely the opposite.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lnz my O date keeps getting pushed back due to the late period...since I have a typical lp of 13 days I have to count back to figure out my O date right??

So if the witch still hasnt shown up today is it safe to assume I MAY have did well by BDing on cd17 (March 13) 

I really feel like the witch is coming but hte later my period is pushed back the more my hope grows...


----------



## wishnhoping

btw linz- what dpo where you when you got your first bfp??


----------



## leia37

Big hugs to all you ladies.

Got my fingers crossed for you wishin and nats.

Linz - hopefully you will be lucky llike me and dont actually vomit. felt nauseous alot but have avoided all throwing up. Heartburn has been driving me mad in the evenings though.

AFM - bit disappointed, but i wont be getting a 12 week scan. I had an early one at 8 weeks and was great to see heartbeat but my doctor doesnt think its necessary for another one til 20 weeks. was looking forward to checking baby again. i know its very unlikely but have fear that things have gone wrong since although have no evidence to suggest that. I cant find the heartbeat on my doppler yet, i know its early days still but ... So am just hanging out waiting for movement and nesting. I am not the best housewife in the world but after today we now have a spare room again, rather than a junk room - quite proud of myself. Hopefully i will stay motivated as whole house needs a good spring clean.


----------



## wishnhoping

NEVERMIND I STARTED SPOTTING!

I dont think I have ever been so happy to see that ol witch!!!!

hopefully my body will recoup quickly because my boobs seriously felt like they were going to explode! They havent hurt this bad since I was preggo with #1


----------



## wishnhoping

kinda funny though that even though we were not trying at all according to my cycle tracker I ovulated cd18 and we bd solely on cd17....maybe letting nature take its course isnt such a horrible idea

just excited to move on with my weight loss and hopefully be in better shape when we do catch that egg!


----------



## leia37

Huge hugs wishin for the disappointment x

Glad you can get on with next cycle x


----------



## linz143

Leia - Sorry you have to wait longer for your next scan... I am DYING to get one and it's 6 weeks away! It sucks to not be able to check in on the bean whenever you like!

Wishn - Awww, sad you got AF, but at least you can safely focus on your diet now. I was 11 dpo when I got my BFP. It was a def negative at 9 dpo, but I didn't test at 10 dpo so I don't know if there would have been a shadow line or not.

AFM - Had pink on the TP this morning again and brown discharge after that. Emailed my doctor and she told me to come in, so I have an appointment today at 2:15. For everyone not in my timezone (all of you), that's in 1 hour and 10 minutes. I don't know if they will just do bloods or actually give me a scan. Of course the last time I had spotting I was like 3w5d, and they said there was no point to a scan as you wouldn't be able to see anything. Now I am 1 day shy of 6 weeks, so I assume if anything you'd be able to see a yolk sack or whatever.

Wish me luck, ladies....


----------



## leia37

Linz - Good luck hon, thinking of you. Let us know as soon as, at 6 weeks you might be lucky enough to get a scan, it will be quicker than waiting for bloods. xx


----------



## nats77

Wishn - So sorry hun, was actually getting so excited for you! :hugs: x

Leia - Sorry you dont get to see your bean again just yet :hugs: x

Linz - Thanks for the stats, how did you get on at the doc's? hoping everything is ok for you and your little bean :hugs: x

First - How are you doing? hope all's well for you :hugs: x

Giraffes - Haley - and everyone else didn't want to leave you out so hi, hope your all good :hugs: x


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- keep us posted! Waiting to hear from you! Hope
They give you a scan!


----------



## linz143

They gave me a scan and the doctor said everything looked perfect! There was a little yolk sack and..... a heartbeat!! This tiny flicker, flicker! The doctor said he was guessing I was more like 5 1/2 weeks along at this point, but that it was hard to tell before you can see the embryo. I can't believe it! A heartbeat!!

/faints


----------



## leia37

Fantastic Linz, i'm well smiley for you :). makes it real now, doesnt it? So glad all was good xx


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, sorry been MIA not feeling the best. I did go to doc last wednesday and was disappointed. she wants to wait until next month to do an ultrasound I guess the only thing that kept me from going off on her was the fact that I was listening to my beans heartbeat (which is the most amazing sound I could ever hear in my life) for like an hour guess she felt sorry for me so she left me in the room just to listen. :happydance:
when she came back in the room me still crying, shes trying to console me by saying "Stacy I know your hurt but look at it this way, if your little jellybean is in the right position then you will get to know the sex". It did make me feel some what better for a while..Other than the OUT OF THE BLUE sickness, my face looking like I'm going through puberty and the crying for no reason I think I'm doing pretty good.
Well enough of my ranting....

Linz- so glad everything is going great for you and your little bean.:hugs:
Wishin- So sorry hun :hugs:...good luck in your weight loss..
Leia- I know exactly how you feel..:hugs:

I haven't forgoten about you all and I hope all you other wonderful ladies are doing amazing and Gariffes looking forward to the next pic of your precious bundle...Have an amazing night along with an amazing day!!!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - :happydance: that was the most amazing moment of early pregnancy for me, to see a flutter on something so small was totally breathtaking. So happy all was well.

Wishin - glad to hear you're managing to stay positive, onwards with the weight loss!

First - glad you got to hear the heartbeat although it sucks you didn't get your scan. At least by your next one you'll be able to see so much detail.

nats and Haley - Hello! Hope you're having a good day.

G xxx


----------



## nats77

Linz - So glad ur little bean is growing well :happydance: xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

uhm yea so the spotting led to NOTHING! I am still bloated as all hell but no witch to be seen just yet. Today is cd32 which is the longest cycle I have ever had while tracking (which is over a years worth now) so hoping she shows up tonight to put me out of my misery. My breast dont hurt as much though which is some kind of relief because they were killing me!


----------



## nats77

Wishn - Maybe u should test again???? dont want to get ur hopes up but all seems a little strange dont u think? xxxx


----------



## linz143

Wishn - I've had that kind of spotting go either way. I've had spotting show up to only have AF show up a day or two later, and I also had spotting around the time of AF only to be pregnant... so.... test again or wait it out?? Either way, something should show up soon!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Nats and Linz- I am like 99.99% sure that its the witch. I saw the light pink streaked tp only after looking for it yesterday then nothing until later in the evening when I had a bowel movement and I guess the strain made more blood come out, this time it was lsightly more red and more visable didnt have to inspet the tp to see it. Then nothing again (so saw it twice yesterday) Then today nothing still until I had another bowel movement and saw the visible one again just a dot the size of a quarter pinkish cm with a red center. THen nothing since.

I too spot before my period but the way it usually works is that I start with a tiny twinge of pink or brown on tp after wiping and everytime after the flow becomes stronger and stronger until its a full blown period. So this whole seeing it and then not seeing it again until the next day is not typical. 

Since I am so certain that its the witch I am not going to test unless I go well beyong 32 days....since I have had 32 day cycles before I wouldnt be surprised if I am having another one. Plan is to test again Saturday because the witch should def be here by then!


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and what makes me beleive it IS the witch is my bowel movements. I always become more regular right before she comes. 

Usually Im a once a week type a girl lol so sorry for all the tmi in my posts today


----------



## giraffes

Fingers crossed you get your answer soon, not wanting to make you more hopeful, sore boobs were my no 1 symptom! Also, have you mentioned to your doc about only going once a week - I know I don't have a normal digestive system so shouldn't really comment but I'm pretty sure that's not normal. It could be a sign of something else which is preventing the conception. Tell me to butt out if you like!!


----------



## wishnhoping

lol giraffes- I dont mind at all. I have always been a once a week person for as long as I can remember. I think my parents were really worried about it too and took me to get seen and nothing ever came of it. I know mostly now its due to my diet I dont eat lots of veggies and fruit and get very little fiber so I know when I start eating better I tend to go more often. 

I am really considering seeng an expert once our one year is up in May because Id like all the help we can get! at least get bloods and an SA! 

Any glimpse of hope I had just went down the toilet (literally lol) just peed again and saw more spotting more typical of preaf so yup its a 32 day cycle after all! Hopefully by next O date Ill have lost a few lbs and hoping that and DH's new lifestyle helps with conception!

Love u all and thanks for the continued support!


----------



## wishnhoping

And spotting stops again wtf!!!!!

Took a dollar store test bfn so why
Is the witch toying with me when I am trying to welcome her!?


----------



## leia37

Oh wishin, big hugs. sounds like the witch is being a right b.i.t.c.h. hope she stops messing with your head. Did you get an early bfp last time or could it be that you are someone who gets late ones. still holding out hope for you but mostly hope you know one way or another very soon. it must be driving you crazy. :hugs: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I tried to figure out when I found out last time
Knowing what I know now and it was somewhere around 19dpo...I
Had very strong lines on a $ store test. But I also didn't test before that at all
So I have no clue how early I would have been positive. I don't remember having any symptoms either I just tested because of a dream I had and voila bfp!

This is sooo frustrating! Just come on already sheesh


----------



## wishnhoping

Btw- I read about the qtip test to check cm ... The first time I did it nothing... Second time it was brown... What does that mean


----------



## nats77

Wishn - sorry for your current situation it must be driving you mad, hope you find out one way or the other really soon.

afm well i have a bit of a weird question for you ladies, here go's.
as you know i bded fri nite and sun nite, i found a few opks from last month and thought i might as well use them so i got not quite positive on sat, definately positive on sun and negative by mon afternoon. had a few twinges when i woke up mon morning (which i thought was ovulation) boobs started to hurt on mon (which is becoming normal for me after ovulation) so sat back and relaxed a little thinking now it was down to nature.
Well yesterday for most of the afternoon and still now, first thing thurs morning i have got pain around my right ovary, its not servere its just there bit like a period pain, so do you think i could of got my ovulation wrong? i really hope not cause oh was too tired to bd last nite so if this is ovulation then we've missed it, but why did i get a positive opk on sun? if its not ovulation did any of you ladies get pain's like this this soon before you got your bfp's???
Oh yes and i also has pink on the tp when i wiped, tmi coming up but then i put some tp sort of up there to see what was happening and had a small amount of fresh blood???
And yes ladies it's official i am obsessing again!!! long gone is the relaxed attitude i was having. Praying for my bfp!! xxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- It could have been IB? but sounds kind of early to be...but if it was you should be able to test at like 9dpo and get a +. Ill keep my fingers crossed for you that you caught that eggy!!!

I on the other hand did not. AF finally showed up this morning. I am so happy because I HATE LIMBO LAND. I went from not really caring since I thought we missed the window to getting super excited that we might have bd the right time then to just pissed off at all the confusion. So I am happily moving on to the next cycle.


----------



## wishnhoping

PS- unless you got ewcm I dont think you would have Oed later...but not so sure hope someone else can help you


----------



## linz143

Wishn - Well I guess congrats on getting AF??  At least you finally know what's her deal.

Nats - I always get pain before/during/after ovulation. Usually the most extreme pain is on the day of, but it's more of a sore throbbing pain. However, I have had light pink bleed a couple times on the day of ovulation. However, if you had a +opk on sunday and twinges on monday, I would say you ovulated on monday. Especially if you had ewcm over the weekend and then did not see it return this week. It seems a little early for IB as they say it takes 3 days minimum for the egg to even reach the ends of the tubes, but who knows. If you for some reason ovulated earlier than you thought, anything is possible.

Keep us informed how it progresses!! I am interested to see how this turns out!


----------



## wishnhoping

It's Linz birthday!!!!!!
Happy birthday Linz!!!!!! Big hugs and hope you had a fab day!


----------



## linz143

Ack! It's the 30th, but thank you! You probably saw the pic on FB, my work decorated my office early since I'm taking tomorrow off. Thanks, wishn! Eeek, 31!


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww man! I ruined it! Haha


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Ack! It's the 30th, but thank you! You probably saw the pic on FB, my work decorated my office early since I'm taking tomorrow off. Thanks, wishn! Eeek, 31!


Happy Birthday Linz!!! Heres to a blessed day with many more to come.:hugs:


----------



## giraffes

Happy Birthday Linz!!! Hope you have a fab day, next year you'll be getting a card addressed to Mummy...

xxx


----------



## leia37

Happy Birthday Linz, have a great day xx


----------



## nats77

Happy birthday for tomorrow linz, hope u have a lovely day x

Thanks for your answers wishn and linz, just have to wait and see i suppose, still getting pains on and off, no more blood so now its just getting thru the dreaded tww, will keep u all informed xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Good luck on your tww Nats!

Keep us posted!!

Debating on whether to use opks or not this month I think it drove me more nuts not knowing last cycle


----------



## nats77

Well i'm 6 or 7 dpo today and i feel exactly the same as every other month!! bb are sore but this is normal after ovulation, got a bit of a lower back ache but sure this is my bed as oh has aswell, cramping on and off but again normal after ovulation, cm about the same as normal i think so normal normal normal so am thinking i'm probably out this month :cry: So sad i was so convinced this was going to be my month! i guess i got my angels wrong :wacko:
How's everyone else doing? Are all our prego ladies doing well??? xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Don't give up on your Angela just yet nats


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, so want to keep positive but really can't do the disappointed again!! so figure if i just think that i'm not if i am its double exciting lol xx


----------



## leia37

:hugs: Nats, hang in there. I agree with wishin, Dont give up on those angels yet :). x

Wishin - thats a difficult one. I can understand the needing to know when you ovulate but of course that then puts pressure on the bding. Dont be too hard on yourself whatever you do - good luck x

AFM - finally found baby on doppler the other night. took ages and was only for a few seconds but definately heartbeat. :). And i know its early but i have been feeling movement and have been for the last few weeks but convinced myself that it was too early before. am very happy :)


----------



## nats77

wow leia, thats amazing for you! awww i love that feeling of the tiny bean moving around inside you its so magical! so exciting! :happydance: x

afm not quite given up hope, noticing things but think its all normal for me so not really sure, do know i've been feeling very sicky on and off all day today!!!! weird!! xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I definitely found that OPKs were MORE stress than anything. Last month I took one cause I felt like ov was about to happen and it was pos, but we had already BD the night before so it didn't stress me out.

Nats - the ONLY and I mean only symptom I had last month was a feeling of having a warm face, and it didn't start until 9 dpo. Other than that every single thing was the same. I even got my pre AF break out like I usually do on days 9 and 10.

Leia - That's amazing! I can't wait for that! Do you own a doppler or are you renting one?

AFM - Been hit with the morning sickness truck. Yesterday I just laid in bed all day watching tv. Today is a little better, but it still comes and goes. At least it waited till my birthday was over.

Question for the preggo ladies - When or have you yet started showing? I think I've gained a couple lbs. I just feel enormous, even though I really haven't been pigging out or anything. My clothes still fit, they're just slightly tighter.


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, just have to wait and see gonna test on mon if no af, and as far as the showing is concerned, i know im not preggas right now but i have had three and i showed at different times with all of them!! 1st pregnancy i didn't show till i was about 5 months, second about 3 1/2 months and the third about 3 months, but you definately do sort of swell up in the early weeks, ur stomach sort of bloats, its something to do with your uterus swelling and changing shape. Its so lovely when u actually get ur baby bump though, i love it lol xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- sorry ms got you...as you know every pregnancy is different but for whatever reason yu tend to show earlier with 2nd, 3rd kid etc. I think what you are experiencing is the bloating from all the fluids...you are going to have an increase in fluids in your entire body so best option is to chug chug chug your water and make sure you are religiously taking your prenatals so your body doesnt get depleted of nutrients. Youll prob start to actually show at 4/5 months. (average from what I hear)

leia- that put a smile on my face...love the baby moving its such a special moment

nats- keep up the pma

afm- I saw a april fools joke it was a clearblue digi that someone posted on fb but where it says 'pregnant' 'not pregnant' it said 'JUST KIDDING'. I fell for it with the friend that posted it so I sent it to my MIL and mom...both told me they were terrified when they first saw it....wtf!!! not the reaction I wanted. But I sent it to them to see what reaction to expect when it does finally happen so ...well ..there it was! boooo! lucky for dh and I we dont care about their say in this

also last night was the first time I talked to dh abot how stressful ttc has been for me. He knows about the opks and stuff but he had no idea how devastating it was to get my period and how much it has been impacting my moods for the last few months. I asked him if he thought we should really just stop and Id go back on bc...he said no and that he would really try to be more udnerstanding and cooperative. I hope he means it because we are quickly approaching hte 1 year mark and I just feel like there is a ton of pressure on me


----------



## leia37

Wishin - great that you and your oh had a chat and he understands better. I hope things get easier now you can share the stresses. x

Nats - got my fingers crossed for you x

Linz - 1st pregnancy i started showing about 18 weeks. you do get bloated early on. after 12th week your uterus lifts out of your pelvis so you start to get a small bump then. This time around i show already. slightly scared about how big i'm going to get, i'm petite and have always had neat little bump. i've warned my oh that this time around might be my downfall !!
- I own a doppler. we brought one 8 years ago, after the loss of our son, into the next pregnancy to help ease the journey. We spent alot at the time and although its very good, it doesnt have the digital displays that the new ones have. I think you can get cheap ones secondhand on ebay. It has been a godsend to us through our pregnancies and put my mind at ease plenty of times. I have also been able to loan it out to friends which has been great.


----------



## nats77

ok ladies, this morning i looked normal, this evening i look 3 months pregnant or more! my stomach is so swollen or bloated what is going on? i dont normally get this before af so this is not normal for me. Any ideas???? xx


----------



## linz143

Oooh Nats, I hope this is good news for you! I'll keep my fx'd!

How long until AF is due?


----------



## nats77

due monday or maybe tues, i'm excited linz! this finally could be my bfp!!! xxx


----------



## linz143

I'm excited for you, too! Do you think you will test early, or wait it out?


----------



## nats77

wont test before mon, well at least i plan not to lol, we're going away for the easter weekend, oh is back to work on tues, so if i can test mon and get our bfp then it will be lovely for him to be at home with me when we get it, he's been at work every other time and i've told him on the phone, so keeping my fingers crossed and praying this is it, Haven't had any dreams of swimming with fish yet though, and i remembered the other day that i did with some of the other pregnancies, but lots of other things different to normal so i'll just have to wait out the last few days!! xxx


----------



## leia37

Good luck nats, have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## nats77

Aww :blush: thanks leia, will keep you all up to date of corse xxx


----------



## linz143

Leia! Congrats on becoming a lemon!

Nats - I'm crossing everything I have for you!


----------



## nats77

Thanks Linz, bless you.

I dreamt of loads of rain last nite! Looked it up and apparently it's a sign of fertility! Any of You pregnant ladies had this? Sorry to keep going on but I'm so sure now, wish I could test but I know it will only b a bfn at this stage so frustrating! X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats how exciting!!!! I will have everythig Crossed for
You as well! I am a believer in dreams telling you stuff so I'm so excited to see your results!

Anyone hear from Haley?


----------



## nats77

Hi wishn Thank you so much! I dont want to make myself look stupid by saying all this but i'm so sure i am! When i was first pregnant with Henry before i got a bfp i dreamt of swimming in a huge pool with lots of fish and eels around me, it was creepy lol and i looked that up and it was a sign of conception, then i got my bfp, now i had the dream of rain last nite, i am starting to get extreemly bloated in the evenings, my bbs are sore and my nipples sorry tmi, had lower back ache, sicky on and off. But the main thing is i just sort of got a feeling! Going to feel so stupid if i'm wrong lol. Roll on mon can't wait to test xxxx


----------



## linz143

I know what you mean when you say you'll feel stupid if you're not, but don't get down on yourself if you're not! I felt that way many a time. That being said, I'd never been pregnant before so I didn't know what my body would do. You on the other hand have lots of experience to go on, so trust what your body is telling you!

Around 4 and 5 weeks I was having lots of water and fish dreams. I kept dreaming I was going on these fishing trips only to stare at the fish in the river, rather than actually fishing them up.

AFM - my morning sickness is more manageable this morning (although last night was the worst I have felt so far, I was sure I was going to puke any second). So that's a welcome reprieve, however short it may be. And I am 7 weeks today! Yay! I keep hearing good statistics on lower MC rates in women who 1)make it to 8 weeks, 2)have morning sickness, and 3)have observed a heartbeat. So just one more week to go before my MC chances drop drastically and I'll be able to sigh a bit of relief.

As far as dreams go, last night I dreamt my house was haunted and we decided to sell it since it was getting out of hand. Weird.


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry I've been out of pocket for awhile! Work has been crazy, and I've been helping take care of my mother-in-law.

Oh Nats!!! I'm so excited for you! I hope that you get your BFP!!! With me shortly after!!! :) lol 

Lindz - Hope the morning sickness resides soon but I heard the same about decreasing chance of miscarriage with morning sickness. 

Wishin - How are things coming along? How is the hubby doing these days?

All of our other preggers - Hope ya'll are doing great!!! 

AFM, I finished my round of clomid on Sunday. I started the estrogen on Monday. The doctor tells me I should ovulate sometime in the next few days. So far I've gotten a false positive with the OPK... According to my calendar and past history I should ovulate on Saturday or Sunday... We'll see!!! I hope this round of the medicines work! I just can't wait to experience what all of you are experiencing or have once experienced!!

I'll keep you posted as I have more news :)

Nats - Let us know as soon as you test!! This sounds so positive for you!!!!!

XOXO


----------



## nats77

Will do haley, as soon as i test the next thing i do will be turn on my lap top and let u all know the outcome xxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- with pictures!!!! :)


----------



## nats77

Well tried so hard to resist but ended up testing this morning only to get a massive bfn!!!! so feeling a bit deflated today, i know its to early to show for me so i'm hoping my poas addiction will hold off now till mon or even tue's! But for some reason i'm just not feeling so positive, am starting to feel silly already for being so 'sure'! :blush: I'm going away for easter weekend so prob wont be on now till mon. so hope you all have a lovely weekend. see you all on mon xxxx


----------



## leia37

big :hugs: nats. Dont give up yet. if you're not due af till monday then you must be really early today. And dont feel silly around us. we've all been in the same position. PMA is good. Have a great easter weekend, come back to your bfp on monday or tuesday xx


----------



## nats77

Awww thanks leia, i just feel out today, woke up when oh went to work feeling so sick!! :sick: then went back to sleep and was ok when i woke again, but i think i must be coming down with something because i just feel blurgh! i'm very short tempered (which is normal week before af) and i feel a bit drained really, like i got no energy to do anything :nope:. I hate everyone :gun: (present company not included) just want to crawl under a rock and stay there till af has passed lol. sorry for moaning, 

Also want to say thank you to all you lovely ladies for always supporting me i dont know where i'd be without you, i have joined lots of other forums but none of them are like this one, you guys are the best! Thank you xxxx:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- its still really early! If it was closer to your AF then I could see why youd be upset but you are 6 or 7 days out from af! Dont give up hope! Your symptoms sounds great and like you said ...you jsut have the feeling! Hang on to it! Big hugs

ps- I agree, I have joined a lot of other forums and there is none like this group of girls :) Im really happy our preggos didnt leave us :)


----------



## linz143

Nats, aren't you only like 9 dpo? I took a test at 9 dpo and it was STARK WHITE. Didn't even bother at 10 dpo because I felt like I was out. Then at 11 dpo is when I saw a very, very faint line. You remember! So just because it's bfn today does not mean anything for what it will be in a few more.


----------



## nats77

Wishn - Linz - I know i'm just being daft, I'm 10 dpo today and i should know better because i've never got a bfp before day af is due! so will test again mon when we're back from weekend away and see where i stand then, Speak to you all soon xxxx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs and positive vibes, the sickness has to be a good thing. Have a fab weekend away and hopefully you'll have a great present on your return!!

Linz - I had bloat really early on, I haven't fitted my jeans since about 7/8 weeks. I now have a definite bump though that other people can see, although maybe only the people that know what I looked like before. It's certainly not at the 'give up your space to me on the bus' stage yet.

We had a day of pram shopping yesterday, which was a lot of fun, but quite stressful!! I have my heart set on one pram, but hubby doesn't like the mechanism for putting it up and down. We went to 2 shops, and I think the mechanism was actually broken in one of them which is why the assistant couldn't do it (the other worked fine) but now hubby is really worried. Out of interest, what prams/pushchairs do you have those that already have one? We did however agree on a nursery design (once upon a time theme by mamas and papas if you want to google it!)

G xxx


----------



## nats77

I know i'm not supposed to be on here but just to keep you all updated, had a trace of fresh blood on the tp when i wiped this evening so know af is to follow! :cry: It's not implantation bleed, can feel af in my stomach so thats me out! I can't believe i got it sooo wrong, really felt different this month now i feel like a fool! :wacko:. hope you all enjoy easter weekend xxxx


----------



## linz143

Ohhh nats, I am so sorry honey... she has tricked me so many times I've lost count now! That's why we call her the witch and not our buddy!

Hope you enjoy your Easter holiday, my dear.

Giraffes, is a pram the same thing as a stroller? I know everyone here just gets the ones you can lift the car seat/carrier out of and click into the stroller.

AFM - got my first scan booked on April 17th!! Eeek! I'm so excited! However, the woman on the phone making the appointment asked if I'd been seen before and I said yes, at 5 1/2 weeks I went in for a scan. So she tells me since I've already been seen, they won't want to see me till 20 weeks probably... UMMM NOOO... They may have done a quick scan, but no bloodwork, tests, EDD, heartrate, etc!! I lied and told her it was only a yolk sac and no heartbeat so she would book me for my normal 7-10 week scan!! I was about to start yelling at her on the phone! No!! I am not waiting until half way through my pregnancy to see the doctor for my first prenatal visit!!


----------



## leia37

Oh nats, big :hugs: hon. try and enjoy your weekend x

Linz - good on you. 17th isnt long :) so exciting.

Giraffes - how lovely, shopping for baby stuff. not sure i will get to do much this time. have some lovely bits left over just need a few basic things and if i can borrow off friends, i will do. we never got around to nurserys for any of the kids, as babies they were always in our room and only had the one extra room for the older one. everytime we moved and got a larger house, the youngest moved up and another baby came along. thought we were going to have spare room this move but we're filling it again :).


----------



## giraffes

Huge hugs Nats, nothing can make this moment better but I know you will get there at some point. Hope you can enjoy your weekend.

Linz - yes a pram/pushchair is our UK word for the stroller. 

Leia - you must have moved a lot! That's great if you can borrow though, it'll make it much cheaper.


----------



## nats77

ok ladies wondering What ur thoughts on this are? I've been spotting a little since sat, mostly brown with a little red blood sometimes. Still feel the same as i did so did a test and it came up What i thought was negative after about 2 mins. I put it in the drawer and accepted it was not positive. This morning i woke feeling very sick again had another look at the test from yesterday and it's reading positive??? It's quite a faint line but it's Definately there. Is this just because i left it overnite? I'm going 2 buy another test 2day and c What happens but What do u guy's think? I've never had spotting before in any of my other pregnancy's x x


----------



## leia37

Nats - I would say that the test cant be trusted and assume void and test again. As for the spotting, you know all pregnancies are different. I've only spotted quite heavily with one of my pregnancies resulting in a worrying few months and a number of scans but all was well. I'm sure you are driving yourself crazy with 'am I/aren't I' so big hugs and will be waiting to hear results of new tests, good luck hon x


----------



## nats77

Well tested again and got a very white negative, so can only assume that its obviously negative, i'm so sad and so confused obviously wasn't my month at all, just feel like its not meant to be now and its never going to happen. Thanks for bearing with me all these months, good luck to all those still ttc and wishing the rest of our preggos a very happy and healthy pregnancy xxxxxx


----------



## leia37

oh nats, huge hugs honey. I know you must feel really crap at the moment. firstly new test wasnt fmu so it could still be up in the air and just because this isnt your month doesnt mean its never going to be. see how you feel in a few days. you dont have to go anywhere. hope you're getting big hugs off your hubby xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- Im so sorry hun. I know exactly how you feel. The longer it takes to get pregnant the more dishartened you become. I totally understand and sympathize with your mentality of "its never going to happen". You start questioning whats wrong with you whas wrong with your partner..etc. I have nearly lost my sanity while on this journey but I have had to really dig into my faith for this one. I know God has a plan and he works in mysterious ways. I know when he feels it is time he will give me that miracle. Until then I am just trying to wait patiently and understand his plan for me

I hoe you can find peace in that 

big hugs


----------



## wishnhoping

My sister just got married in Mexico and I was talking to her sister in law (she already has a 15 month old) about when they would be planning on having another. She told me she was going to get off the pill the week before Mexico (we had this convo at my sister's bach party in January). Well lo and behold..shes pregnant. She was off the pill less than a month. I swear ...its like a knife to the heart

I told her during this same conversation that Ihad been trying for 5 months (at that point) and I remember typing to you guys how she had said something ignoratn so looking back on my posts to see what it was lol


----------



## wishnhoping

:growlmad:


wishnhoping said:


> I wanted to share something that happened this weekend that I know only you girls will sympathize with...
> 
> So this weekend was my sisters bridal shower and bachelorette party. Her sister in law to be and I were the only ones in a group of girls (ages 26-28) that have a child. I was talking to her future SIL about the kids and then somehow the topic changed to when we would be TTC #2 and I shared with her that it had taken 9 months to conceive #1 and that we are currently on 10 months trying to conceive #2....you know what her answer was?
> 
> Really?! I got pregnant sooooo easily! I stopped taking BC the day before my wedding and told my doctor I'd see him next month because Id be pregnant...and sure enough the following month I was pregnant and having my first visit..
> 
> OMG I WANTED TO BITCH SLAP HER! How freaking insensitive of her to say something like that to someone who just told her what a hard time they were having TTC and the heartache behind it....ugh some people are so ignorant
> 
> Oh and then she later mentions that in spite of Doctor's orders to not work out as hard dring her pregnancy she did keep working out hard and the baby was 8 born premature..and shes like laughing about it like its some big joke that she felt working out was more important than her childs health. There is adiffernece between being healthy and being compulsive with working out...yea she crossed that line.
> 
> Seriously wanted to kill this girl


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh Nats!!! So sorry but it's not over yet!! The witch hasn't shown her face yet right?? You still could be early!!!

Wishin - So sorry! I know your pain! My sis-in-law just found out she was pregnant 2 weeks after she got married and stopped the pill last month!!! So disheartening to see people around you get pregnant so easy!!

AFM, I got my + OPK this morning on 2 different brands. So as of tomorrow I'll be in my tww!!! I hope this goes really fast! I just hope this round of medicines worked the first time!!

Hope everyone had a great Easter!!!

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Nats - Sorry my dear that you are having such a crummy day. Do remember that it isn't over until the witch shows. I had pink and brown bleed at 13 dpo - 15 dpo and it was not a period, it was implantation bleeding. Hang in there honey.

Wishin - you know how I feel about people like that! I totally agree with you! But it did make me feel better yesterday when I was sitting at the table with my cousins and the topics of kids came up (there's 5 little kids in my family right now). Each of them was saying that their first took forever to conceive, so I didn't feel bad that it took us 10 months. However, I didn't tell them I was pregnant, am waiting till 12 weeks.

Haley! YAAAYYYY!!! Can't wait to see your result in 2 weeks! Hope you are making "the most" of your + opk!  lol! ;)


----------



## leia37

Wishin - Big hugs hon x

Haley - great to have you back, got everything crossed for you, hope your tww goes quick x


----------



## wishnhoping

I should be gearing up to O sometime this week but dh is still not well so not holding my breath


----------



## Haleytivet

Question for you ladies.. Have any of you gotten multiple days of positive OPK's? 

I got a + OPK at 3:30am yesterday then again at 9:00am yesterday morning, again at 10:00pm last night and still showing positive this morning... 

I normally just stop testing after my first positive but I have to start progesterone tonight so I was hoping it would turn back negative before I started taking it... 

Also I am wondering when I actually should ovulate... 12-36 hours from the first positive???

Can any of you shed any light on this?


----------



## wishnhoping

you should ovulate 12-36 hours after your FIRST positive....

yes I have had multiple days of +...thats why they tell you to stop testing once you get a positive. Lol but of ocurse we like to pee on stuff so we dont listen


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> you should ovulate 12-36 hours after your FIRST positive....
> 
> yes I have had multiple days of +...thats why they tell you to stop testing once you get a positive. Lol but of ocurse we like to pee on stuff so we dont listen

LOL!!!! Maybe that's why I keep doing it... I normally don't but for some reason I just like seeing the smiley so I kept doing it. hahaha OK so I should be good to start taking my progesterone as scheduled! PHEW!!! Big relief! :) Thanks for the info!


----------



## linz143

I second what Wishin said. Basically, if I was diligently testing on the OPK and I caught the surge right away, I'd ovulate a day and a half later. But when I was not up on it and just testing once a day I'd ovulate between 12-24 hours later. But definitely stop testing! I got ones that looked nearly positive even at 3 dpo.

AFM - got my first prenatal class tonight. They make you take it before you can get in for your first scan, but it goes over a lot of info about pregnancy, I guess. When my best friend took this class, she ran out of the room crying because they made it sound like everyone was going to get an ectopic... so I guess this will be interesting...


----------



## giraffes

Haley - woop woop! Hope this 2ww doesn't drag and results in a wonderful BFP.

Nats - are you ok? Hope you managed to enjoy your holiday.

AFM - I made a complete fool of myself yesterday. I had a hospital appointment (with my gut team not the obstetrician) and I've been quite worried because my chronic gut issues had been getting a lot worse in the last few weeks. It's quite tricky, because in order to keep me well I have to take antibiotics all the time, which obviously isn't ideal for baby. Anyway my regular doc was away so I saw his junior and she got the fright of her life when she started talking to me and I just burst into tears. And could not stop. 45 minutes, and a lot of tissues later I finally left the room, having caused a huge clinic backlog!! It's so silly but I got myself in such a tizz and then burst into tears whenever hubby was nice to me / tried to talk about it for the rest of the day. Hormones!!!! Still in the cold light of day I'm feeling much better and the medicines advisory people have given their go ahead that we can up my dose and baby should still be fine which is great.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol sorry G but thats kinda funny! haha...oh the joys of ppregnancy!

Nats- You are worrying me are you ok??? please check in with us

Linz- lol we dont have to do that here...weird....you are a no nonsense kinda girl I doubt the class will freak you out! Let us know how it goes

I only tested with OPK today because started seeing some ewcm and yup got my smiley face this morning. Not really too enthused as things have been tense around hte house but still gonna try to BD today and tomorrow for the hell of it. 

no matter what though I still love seeing that smiley face :)


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - I know what you mean about the crying thing! The other day I cried because I took a bite out of a burrito. I was feeling so sick but not anywhere near crying, but that one bite just made me turn into a sobbing mess.

Wishin - The class is only required for Northern California Kaiser members. Even the people in the southern half of the state don't have to do it. It's weird, but I guess it makes sure that everyone is on the same page as far as what to expect from appointments and screenings. Then at the end you watch a video that shows fetal development from conception to birth. Which was good since I brought DH. That's not something I could force him to watch at home, so at least he is more well informed. 

And congrats on the +OPK! I love seeing that smiley face too. I should send you all my leftover OPK strips. I bought a box of 20 for the CB digi and now they are just sitting under my counter collecting dust.

AFM - The morning sickness is getting worse in the evenings. But it's still only nausea, but to the point where I feel like I could get sick at any moment, and that feeling can last for up to 2 hours. My doctor recommended taking Benadryl + B6, but it doesn't seem to help with the nausea, it just knocks me out. I've basically been bed ridden after 5 pm every evening because of it since March 31st. I'm just so over it at this point but there's nothing I can do to make it better.


----------



## wishnhoping

I'd love the OPKs! Ill PM you my address and let mek now how much shipping is!

THANKS!!!


Sorry you are feeling so sick, I (thank goodness) never had morning sickens but I hear crackers and toast help? I was so stired though and I was asleep early every night too. I dont know how the heck I would do that with #2!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, sorry not been on much finding things a little difficult right now, i wont forget any of you though and will check in again when i'm feeling a little better xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

nats77 said:


> Hi ladies, sorry not been on much finding things a little difficult right now, i wont forget any of you though and will check in again when i'm feeling a little better xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## linz143

Nats, take all the time you need. We will still be here when you are ready. I remember the disappointment of AF all too well. :( :hugs:


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi ladies, long time....sorry I havent been on in a while I have been a crying mess..I hope all is doing well..I am sure I have missed out on alot so I am going to go back a few pages and catch up, so I will check back in a little later.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs and love, we're here for you whenever you need us. Take all the time that you need.

Linz - hang in there hun, it will pass. I threw up every day, morning noon and night from week 7 until last week. Now it's only if I am hungry or tired. I had no concept of how horrible it was and how debilitating the tiredness and constant nausea could be so I have massive massive sympathy for you. Try and take it easy, eat lots of ginger products and cut yourself some slack. Don't do any housework - laundry produced instant vomiting in me!!


----------



## wishnhoping

O day today...no bding....no tww


----------



## leia37

Big :hugs: Nats x

Big :hugs: Wishn x


----------



## wishnhoping

thank you leia


----------



## giraffes

Oh wishin, I'm sorry hun. Big hugs xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I dont know where to go with our ttc journey. Its becoming clearer to me that DH is really incapable of BD. After his neck surgery he had trouble physically (with his penis) but after it got a little better. Now its gotten to the point where he has NO sexual drive, cant get it up no matter if he wants to or not, and if he does get it up he cant finish...i know he is really upset after last night so I dont even want to mention a FS but I dont know what else to do at this point. I know he wants a baby just as much as I do but I think hes also embarassed he cant do anything


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> I dont know where to go with our ttc journey. Its becoming clearer to me that DH is really incapable of BD. After his neck surgery he had trouble physically (with his penis) but after it got a little better. Now its gotten to the point where he has NO sexual drive, cant get it up no matter if he wants to or not, and if he does get it up he cant finish...i know he is really upset after last night so I dont even want to mention a FS but I dont know what else to do at this point. I know he wants a baby just as much as I do but I think hes also embarassed he cant do anything

Oh Wishin! I'm sorry that ya'll are going through all of this. At least you now know that it's not because he doesn't want to. It's because he is self conscious! It's nothing to be embarrassed about though! It's because of his multiple surgeries and previous health issues. Would he consider going to the doctor about ED (Erectile Dysfunction) As a nurse PLENTY of men (young and old) have issues with this. There are TONS of medications that can help him making him able to enjoy sex again = being able to ejaculate! I think if you can get him to get that checked out ya'll will have a baby in no time! Stress puts so much of a damper on ttc (as all of us ladies know oh so well :wacko: ) It'll be hard to get him "into" it again since he feels inadequate as a man! Research ED and get him aquainted to the idea!!!

I'll say a little prayer for ya'll!!

xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

how do i get him comfortable with the idea of meeting with someone about ED? DH is and always has been such a "mans man" tough guy persona type of person...yesterday made me realize how devastating it must be for him to not even be able to perform :(


----------



## wishnhoping

btw- how are you feeling Haley? hope ur tww flies by!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Do you know if DH's problem is directly related to any medication or just stress?

I know with my DH he was having the same problem until I basically told him I was done "trying." I told him I didn't care about timing and if we missed the window, then we missed it. Basically our sex life was becoming planned and sterile, and I was done with it. I didn't tell him when I was ovulating, I didn't even approach him if I wasn't seriously in the mood. Finally, one night, I was really worked up and we ended up BD'ng. I ended up ovulating early the next day, and that was the month I got my BFP.

It was literally the stress that I was putting on him that we "HAD" to do it, and he "HAD" to finish that was making him unable to. Once I told him I couldn't care less whether we timed it right or not and stopped telling him when I was ovulating, all of a sudden he was back to normal. He even asked me after we BD that night if I was in my fertile window and my response was ":shrug: I don't know. Don't care either."

I really think that taking the pressure off him (I even told him I wouldn't make him take the vitamins anymore) was what allowed him to relax and enjoy BD again, rather than feel like its up to him in this monumental moment to make a baby. And I was willing to go a few months missing the window, too. Because it was what he/we needed.


----------



## giraffes

Wishin, that's a really crap situation to be in, but I definitely think you need to get him to see a specialist. A good one will be able to work out what is medical and psychological and put him on the best treatment so he can feel good about himself again. Good luck xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Well today I am 5 dpo according to opk's! Feeling ok.. A little cramps here and there but I woke up with not one but 2 fever blisters!!! 

Ok so I wanted to POAS so badly this morning so I used an OPK as I've heard they sometimes turn positive when you are pregnant. It turned dark positive!! I'm not sure what to make of this! I took an hpt right after and of course it was negative as I'm only 5dpo! Hopefully this is a good sign!!!! I'm trying not to get my hopes up though lol


----------



## DooDah

Hey girls :)

Just popping by to say hello. I miss you all. After the whole affair thingy we've worked it out and are ttc again although we're gonna take a break soon if no BFP because of all the stress of it.

Massive congrats on all the :bfp: action! Hoping for a 100% rate soon ;) :hugs:


----------



## linz143

Haley! Ack! Stop peeing on stuff!! lol!! I know how ya feel, girl but PUT THE OPK DOWN! I've seen nothing but heartbreak and confusion from girls using opks as a hpt. They seem like a bigger hassle than they are beneficial. And even when I was getting a positive on a digi, the opk that I tried using was not anywhere near as dark as when I was ovulating. It was actually around the same darkness as when I was clearly NOT ovulating so I have no idea what that meant. Take a deep breath and try to hold off for a few more days. :)

Doodah! Welcome back! Good to hear you worked things out with the OH. It takes guts to get through something like that (I know first hand) so if things are going well for you two now, that's wonderful to hear. Keep us updated and come visit us here any time you like! TTC is stressful! And that's why we're here for you to destress to, since men don't seem to get it like we do. :D

AFM - First real Dr. appt and scan tomorrow. My stomach is in knots, but I'm pretty sure everything is fine. My morning sickness kept me in bed pretty much all weekend (and Friday). This bean seems to keep me in the know that it is doing great by making me feel horrible all the time, but at least I know it's there. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## leia37

Wishin - hugs hun. Its got to be so stressful. Must be so hard for your OH to have problems. Us women get stressed enough when our bodies dont do what they should, let alone the men. He must be feeling awful. Hope you can get him to go and see somebody but sound like its going to be hard. good luck hun xx

Haley - lol, have patience hon, i know it feels like forever but only a week or bit less to go. x

Doodah - welcome back. glad you and OH sorted it out. You know where we are when you need us x

Linz - cant wait to see your scan pics tomorrow x


----------



## wishnhoping

As you all know DH is going through a lot of health issues and I decided to look up his meds (hes on like 10 different pills) and sure enough side effects include low sex drive and inability to perform. So yah...

Unfortunately he is not healthy enough to get off those pills so it is what it is. We will continue to 'try' but odds are not in our favor. 

Linz- cant wait to hear about your appt!


----------



## leia37

well at least you know why now and he doesnt have to feel emasculated. i hope you manage to get lucky and catch a window. big hugs wishin xx


----------



## Haleytivet

Wishin, I agree with Leia!! I'm sure now that you know it makes you feel completely different about the situation! It's not that he doesn't want to it's that he is physically unable! If he's up for it, he should try to ask the doctor if there is something he can take to increase libido or help with stimulation. Never know! Worth a try.. And maybe if you come at it with the angle of telling the doctor you are trying to conceive it will be an ice breaker. I know as a woman I had problems with my sex drive a couple of years ago and I asked for help and it was QUITE difficult but DH thanked me later. Even if it is embarrassing to ask for the help I promise it will make him feel much better knowing he can perform and will do wonders for his self esteem. I couldn't imagine him keeping that all bottled up!!! Thankfully you now are aware and can help him realize it's ok!

AFM, I know I should have never even peed on that darn thing!!! LOL

I picked them up for good! Not going to test until Wednesday (8dpo) Then I'll prob test everyday til.. AF is scheduled to start on Sunday so we should know something this week!!! AHHHHH.... But I promise Linz, I will not test on OPK's again!!! :) (It did help with my urge to POAS though lol )

xoxo


----------



## giraffes

Haley - step away from the sticks!!!

Doodah - welcome back, so glad to hear you worked things out with OH.

Wishin - I agree with Haley, I think it's still worth speaking ot a doc.

Linz - hope your scan went well. Did you cry??? I've cried at all of mine! Just the most magical thing. Also, my obstetrician kept telling me that the ladies with morning sickness have the best chances of going full term with a healthy baby. I'm not sure if she was jsut saying that to make me feel better but it did help.

AFM - 9 days without vomiting, woop woop!


----------



## Haleytivet

LOL.. I woke up this morning to find that DH took all of my tests!! hmmm.. I wonder where he hid them??? :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- LMAO AT YOUR HUSBAND HIDING THE STICKS!!!! AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## linz143

lol Haley!!

AFM - Scan put me at 8w5d! Here's a pic for you all!
 



Attached Files:







first pic.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leia37

great pic Linz, love the way they look like jelly babies at this stage :). Great that everything is going well. x

Haley - you made me LOL :) x

Giraffes - you must be feeling great, no sickness. x


----------



## Haleytivet

All day today I had an abundance of creamy CM. having to chance my panty liner quite frequently. I ALWAYS look at the toilet paper after I use the bathroom. Have since I've been ttc. Tonight I got the faintest pink tinge on the paper. So faint that if I wouldn't have really looked I would have missed it. So me being the investigator that I am I checked my CM and CP. I'm high and soft and got a jelly like substance with pinkish discharge with a speck of red. 

I did see this exact appearance the first time I was pregnant but wound up miscarrying. Sooo I'm uber excited to test in a few days and see if this is the start to my BFP!!!

Any of our preggos experience this pinkish tinge?? Do you think this could be implantation bleeding? 

I'm trying to hold off testing til Thursday now. It was my original plan to test tomorrow morning but it would be too early if this was implantation right?? Ahhhhhhh! DH better give me back my tests soon or I'll be headed straight for the local Walgreens behind his back!! Haha


----------



## wishnhoping

ACK! HALEY SO EXCITING!!!!!! When is the witch supposed to show? Do you know how many dpo u are? This sounds soooo promising...Im mad at ur dh for stealing ur tests now! lol


----------



## linz143

Haley, I had implantation bleeding and it was a very, very light pink one time when I wiped and then scant brown spotting mixed in with cm for 5 days. My started on 12 dpo though, but according to my doctor it can occur anywhere from a week before up until when you would be expecting AF. Good luck my dear!! Sounds like a very good symptom!


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> ACK! HALEY SO EXCITING!!!!!! When is the witch supposed to show? Do you know how many dpo u are? This sounds soooo promising...Im mad at ur dh for stealing ur tests now! lol

I know right?? Today I am 8dpo. AF is supposed to start on Sunday so we'll see!!! If he doesn't give me back my tests I'm going buy more! Gonna start testing everyday starting tomorrow lol :)


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Haley, I had implantation bleeding and it was a very, very light pink one time when I wiped and then scant brown spotting mixed in with cm for 5 days. My started on 12 dpo though, but according to my doctor it can occur anywhere from a week before up until when you would be expecting AF. Good luck my dear!! Sounds like a very good symptom!

AWESOME!!!! How soon after did you get a BFP???


----------



## linz143

I actually had my BFP the day before I got the implantation bleed. They said that it continues to burrow further into the lining for the first week, so that's why you can see it really from either the moment of implantation, right up to when you would expect AF to start.

For clarification, I got my BFP at 11 dpo and the implantation bleeding on 12 dpo.


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh ok! Good to know! Well I'm 8dpo so Im gonna try to hold out to test til Friday then I'll be 10 dpo! Still early but AF due for Sunday so I hope it turns positive soon!!!!! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

I keep checking to see if u tested! Lol


----------



## giraffes

Haley - so excited for you, fingers crossed this is it!!


----------



## wishnhoping

still stalking!!!!!!!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, just a quick check in
Linz - beautiful picture hun xxx
Haley - so excited for you, will keep a check just to find out how ur doing!
Everyone else hi x

Afm i'm off to see the specialist tomorrow to see what's going to happen about all these pains and abnormal bleeding i been getting. I'm thinking its endometriosis again so hopefully they will do a small op quite soon and deal with it, maybe why i'm not getting my bfp?? Other than that i've been an emotional wreck! :cry: i cry everytime i see/think or hear of other peoples pregnancy's, :cry: I'm so bad tempered it's untrue, and i think my poor oh has well and truly had enough i would not be suprised if he leaves me soon, nor would i blame him! :cry:
Sorry for yet another downer post where i'm feeling sorry for myself xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

OK so I am 9 dpo today. Of course I tested. Still BFN. 

I seriously think I have the worst luck ever! Seems like one foot forward and 2 steps back!!! As you all know my husbands mom was diagnosed with breast cancer - she found out great news last night that she may not have to have chemo!! (YAY for that) My breasts have been a little tender but all day yesterday my left breast was WAY more tender and just in one spot. Last night I decided to massage them and I found a hard, very tender, lump in my left breast! I kinda freaked out a little and then did some research that it can be normal in very early stages of pregnancy. I called my sister who worked for an OBGYN for a couple years and she said it's likely just an enlarged mammary gland from all the hormones I've been on... I talked to my mom who had lumps as a younger woman and experienced a rigourous battle with my grandmother who died from Breast Cancer years ago. She said typically if it hurts then it's a good sign that it's most likely not cancer. PHEW!!!

BUT... This morning I woke up to find my breast has increased in size compared to the other one and it's firey red around the lump!! Geez, what's next????

So I'm scheduled for an appointment at 3:15 today to have it evaluated!!!

On the brighter side, I've read few instances where this was just your breasts going through changes getting them ready for breastfeeding etc!!

Let's hope it's just the hormones that caused this!!! AHHHHH!


----------



## leia37

Nats - big hugs hon, dont be so hard on yourself, you are allowed to get emotional x:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Haley - sounds very scary but more than likely a blokage or small infection in gland. good luck at your appointment, let us know. and of course 9dpo is too early. great news about your oh's mum. x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - hugs hugs hun, you are totally entitled to be emotional. If it helps, I found things a bit easier once I'd seen the fertility specialist. And hopefully if it is a bit of endo they can blast it away and you're body will get back to normal. Endo makes you emotional too, not to mention TTC so make sure you cut yourself some slack.

Haley - hope your appointment went well. My massive, sore, lumpy boobs were my main symptom so hopefully it's a good thing for you too!!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

I sure hope this is a good sign! My sister said it sounds like I'm preggo, but because I'm on Progesterone this hormone could be causing most of my symptoms. Now the pink tinged TP and my inflamed breast.... Hard to make up those symptoms :)

I know I'm early with the testing but I have to POAS or else I'll go crazy!!!

Thanks for the well wishes and I'll keep ya'll updated!

xoxo


----------



## Haleytivet

So I have Mastitis! Well just peachy!! I have to do a week of antibiotics and be seen again in 2 weeks! At least it isn't anything bad!!! :)


----------



## leia37

Haley - really glad that its nothing serious and a course of pills will right it. will be stalking everyday for your testing, good luck hon x


----------



## linz143

Nats - So sorry you are going through this. Going to the doctor will hopefully clear this up for you. Nothing but good can happen once it's all laid out on the table. Hope you aren't in too much pain my dear. :(

Haley - 9 dpo is too early! When I tested at 9 dpo it was STARK WHITE bfn. I was so convinced I was not pregnant that I didn't bother testing 10 dpo. Then 11 dpo I got my BFP even though it was still SUPER faint at that point. My guess is that it would have not shown anything had I tested the day before. And glad to hear the bump is not something bad (I think? I don't know what mastitis is??).


----------



## Haleytivet

Lol I knew it was too early! I just needed to pee on something and I knew better than to pee on opk's!! So I figured I'd have a better chance at testing with a pregnancy test with a small possibility it would be positive this early!! HA!! The bad thing is that I have to stop the progesterone if I don't get a positive by Sunday (CD 28) which I'll only be 12dpo!

Soooo, yeah!

Mastitis is an infected mammary gland. Typically seen with lactation or in pregnancy. In 20% of non-pregnant and non-breast feeding women this can occur!! Wow! Does that mean I'm special???? Hahaha

Thanks for all the support!!

Xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- Ouch! That sounds painful. had a breast reduction when I was 16 (for medical reasons) and due to that I was unable to breastfeed...but I still got milk in..boy THAT was painful! Hope it clears up soon! 

Maybe ur not in the 20% maybe ur just preggo and you dont know it yet ;) ARGH! CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT TEST!

Nats- You know you and I are in the same boat. Its been 1 yr since I have been off bc..and ttc has been nothing but heartache. I hope you know you are not alone and if you ever need to vent please please please feel free to send me a note I dont mind listening and I can relate. Big hugs...

AFM- DH is off the pills!!! Well the ones that were causing the problem. We BD today for the first time in what seems forever lol. I am not ovulating but it was just nice to know he could do it hahaha...I told him Im off the baby train and wont be doing OPKS anymore so hopefully with his new found ability to perform and less stress we'll have somethinh happen. Also on a positive note- hes feeling much better! yay!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - :happydance: enjoy the action ;)

Nats - sorry to hear you've got mastitis, hope it clears up soon xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Ahhh I know! I am waiting to test til Sunday!!! I hope I can stay strong!!! 

So I did the Ruby reading like Linz did. Boy I hope she's wrong but if not then at least it's not that far away...This is what she said!!

"When I spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JULY OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE JULY OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF JULY OF 2013."

"When I spoke with your next baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST SEPT OF 2014 OR CONCEIVE SEPT OF 2014 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF SEPT OF 2015."

WOW!!! I guess only time will tell!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

OH and wishin!!!! I'm so happy for ya'll!!! Hope this helps him and you make a little baby sooner rather than later!! 

Make it fun for now and enjoy :) :sex:


----------



## leia37

Wishn - sounds so positive, i bet your household is a happy one right now. Enjoy having fun and hopefully it will lead to a bfp for you soon. x

Haley - good luck with the waiting to test, have my fingers crossed for you.x


----------



## wishnhoping

lol so how much is Ruby and where can I get more info...


----------



## wishnhoping

Totally just paid $5 for a reading too...u guys are such a bad influence!


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> Totally just paid $5 for a reading too...u guys are such a bad influence!

lol!!!!! I couldn't help it!! It's all in fun! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Im really lost on how this is supposed to happen, I paid my $5 does she just send me an email or am I supposed to contact her and give info? Looking at her website now...


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> Im really lost on how this is supposed to happen, I paid my $5 does she just send me an email or am I supposed to contact her and give info? Looking at her website now...

You send her an email with your name and birthday, hunbby's name and birthday, anniversary date, kids name and birthdays and if you had any losses and dates. 

Supposedly the more info you give her the better the reading. Also it said 48-72 hours but mine was 9 days lol I kept harassing her as she gave me the next level up at no charge for the delay!


----------



## Haleytivet

Well 11dpo and nada!!! I got 1 more day then it's back to basics!! Lol

Fingers crossed!


----------



## wishnhoping

Still keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been away all weekend and am now just checking in!

Haley - One more day for you, I'm keeping my fx'd! My BFF tested on 11 dpo and had a BFN, but a BFP on 13 dpo so you're not out till the witch shows. I know you have to go off the progesterone on Monday, but I would still test if you don't start spotting by then.

Wishin - That's wonderful to hear about you and DH! Don't forget to make up for lost time! heehee! 

AFM - the morning sickness has almost disappeared! I now only get it very late in the evenings if at all. It's kinda here one night and then gone the next and then back again late the next night but nowhere near as bad as it was. I'm super excited that the placenta is starting to take over as I was beginning to feel like my life was over. Last night I was even able to go to the bar for my friend's birthday and stayed out till 11:30 (then started feeling sick), but that was a huge accomplishment for me!

Got my bloods results appointment coming up on Tuesday. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## linz143

Oh, and you two with your readings!! Lol! I had another friend on here go to Ruby and she didn't get her reading for like a week either and got upgraded for free, too. I wonder if she just has a lot of people asking or something going on in her personal life right now. Mine was done exactly at the 3 day mark as advertised.

Haley I hope it happens for you sooner, but if not... July is not that far away!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, well i saw the specialist fri and they are going to do a laparoscopy to see what they can see, will be anytime from now till 4 months so i guess that's good news. At least i'll know whats going on, On another note i think my chances of EVER getting another bfp have just about gone! What i mean is me and the oh have been rowing all day today and i think its got to the point now where there's kind of no where else to go, we're going to talk tomorrow nite and see what we should do but i think he's had enough of me now and just want's to leave :cry: will let you know how it goes xxxx

Haley - Any news hun?? xx


----------



## leia37

Oh Nats hon, huge hugs. Glad you are going to get things checked out, hopefully you wont have to wait to long for your answers. Let us know how you get on. As for you and your OH, we all have days where we dont get on with our other halfs and to the point when we think thats it. I hope you both manage to come out the other side stronger. you must be feeling like crap right now so big hugs. x

Haley - still crossing fingers for you, not over till witch arrives x


----------



## wishnhoping

I haven't sent ruby an email since I wasn't sure thats what I was supposed to do but I'll do it at work tomorrow. Not really banking on it but it'd be nice to have some kind of hope

Nats- I'm so sorry. Ttc is so stressful and we get a little over consumed with it. I know I have pushed dh away so many times during this process. I hope you too work it out. Put things in perspective and see why you are both so at wits end. Good luck


----------



## giraffes

Nats - huge hugs. Maybe knowing that you're going to have a lap might take the pressure of you and OH for a while, which might make things a bit better? Hope your talk goes well and you can remember good things about your relationship too - not least your gorgeous children!

Haley - any news?

Linz - that's fantastic you've stopped being sick!!

Wishin - good luck with the reading!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hugs to you Nats! I hope everything gets better for you soon!!!

AFM, I got a negative HPT yesterday and this morning. I stop the meds tonight so unless a miracle happens and I get a positive in the next few days then AF will be here sometime this week and I start the next round of clomid!!! Yesterday was pretty rough! I sobbed on/off for most of the day! Sorry I didn't update yesterday but a part of me was hoping something would change from yesterday and today and I wouldn't have to be typing this! 

Well on to the next! All my tears were spent yesterday so I'm fresh out as of now :) 

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Wishin, I had to email her several times for her to get my reading to me. I'm not a big believer in it either it was just for fun to see what she would say versus what I would get. lol Something to help pass the time. 

I'm starting back at the gym tomorrow. Hopefully that will relieve some tension :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- Sorry about your bfn :( 

I emailed Ruby and hopefully will get a reply soon. But it said she was out of the office all weekend so I am sure she has a ton of backlog. I believe in mediums and all that stuff I just dont know how she is supposed to "read" me over the computer...but hey wth!


----------



## Haleytivet

Well I can't wait to see what she says :) Again something to pass the time and look forward to!! A little hope goes a long way!!! :hugs:


----------



## giraffes

Haley - big big hugs.

AFM - I'm going to fess up now as well, I did two crazy things when we were TTC that I would never have thought I'd have done before we started that journey...!!
1) I got one of those fertility spells (I know it's nuts, you don't have to tell me!) and she asked was there anything in particular that we thought was preventing us from conceiving. I told her about my previous surgeries and that my tubes were probably blocked and she said she'd focus on that. Now I'm not saying it was this and this alone, but bearing in mind my consultant had said there was almost no chance of us conceiving naturally with my history it maybe helped???
2) I asked for a reading from Ruby. However, despite loaaaaaaads of emails she never got back to me. However, I was doing this while I was pregnant and didn't know it! So maybe she knew...???

OK, confessions over :blush:


----------



## Haleytivet

HAHA!!! You are too funny! 

The things we do right? Hey whatever works to help de-stress us!!! :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

lol it does make it a little more fun!

I am just waiting on the witch to arrive...she should be here anytime between tomorrow and saturday depending on whetehr I am having a 28 day cycle or 32...oh joy...i love these little surprises haha


----------



## Haleytivet

Wishin, sounds like we'll be on the same cycle this month. I'm also waiting for her to show and it should be here anytime between now and Saturday also...

And you're right about the surprises!! Ugggh! Lol


----------



## wishnhoping

yay, itll be fun to have the tww with someone! If we actually get any bding in...


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies....Long time. seems like I have been the only one MIA, been having problems with the internet not sure whats going on..anywho its good to be back..

Wishin-glad to hear your hubs is on the mends.:thumbup:

Nats-sorry to hear about the lap, I hope everything goes well and you get your BFP soon.:hugs:

I hope that everyone else is doing great as well..

AFM- I am doing pretty good, belly getting bigger everyday other than the stretching of muscles and ligaments it has been a breeze, I finally got scheduled for an ultrasound so May 3rd I will get to see how much my bean has grown :happydance: My Midwife seems to think from the heartbeat that it is a girl as I am hoping for a boy but either one as long as he/she is healthy I will be just fine..


----------



## wishnhoping

First- according to the old wives tale of the heartbeat my baby would have been a girl...I have a big beautiful baby BOY! So take it with a grain of salt :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Btw- anyone finding out the sex of their baby soon? I am lost on who will find out first!


----------



## linz143

I just got my gender scan appointment booked. It will not be until June 27th. Of course these other lovely ladies will find out before then, so I'd like to hear some dates, too!

Also have the 12 week NT scan booked for May 8th... looking forward to that and scared all at the same time!


----------



## nats77

Hey girls, firstly i just want to say thank you again for your never ending support! :thumbup: I've been a real miserable cow lately and not had much time for anything (and i'm ashamed to say anyone) :blush: so please forgive me!
I am however back! I'm feeling so much better now, :happydance: had a good talk with oh and we've managed to sort things thru and he decided that he's goiing to put up with me after all :winkwink:
Also i've got the date for my little op, its the 16th of may so haven't got to wait to long at all, so maybe just maybe all will get sorted and my bfp wont be that far behind it all!?!?!?

So ladies how are you all doing ooooo are you all finding out what flavour your having?? i did with all 3 of mine and will again, it makes life so much easier i think.
So correct me if i'm wrong but i've worked out giraffes and first are the furthest along, with leia closely following then of corse linz, what an exciting time for you all to be going thru, cant wait to hear your updates :happydance: xxxxx


----------



## leia37

Nats - so very glad you are back on track with oh :) and not long to wait for op. x

We wont be finding out the sex. We've saved it for a surprise everytime so will do the same this time :). Have another doctor appointment on monday - have no idea what will happen probably just general check but should get forms to book 20 week scan, which finally is getting close. i cant wait to see baby again. :)


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Btw- anyone finding out the sex of their baby soon? I am lost on who will find out first!

Hoping to find out May 4th :happydance:..
I pondered on weither I wanted to know and my 7 year old step daughter has been wanting to go to the doctor with me and it's always been during school so she hasn't been able to go, so she made me this amazing card with a heart on the front saying " to-MOMMY, from-Your baby girl. and oin the inside a little note that says " Dear Mommy I love you so so so much and how was your day good I hop and tell me if you Have a boy or a girl were ther is a line when you fegrout!!!" _________ ______________
Boy GIrl

complete with a drawing of me and her with a giant star that says "OUR STAR" underneath it...:cry::cry: she is such a sweet heart..

So I am going to surprise her and pick her up from school and take her with me..At times I am more excited for her getting to go with me then I am seeing my little bean..


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY NATS!!!! So happy you and DH worked it out! :) I know if you are anything like me and DH a lot of the unhappiness is stemming from ttc... :(

Anyways, glad its all worked out and you are back! You know we are always here for you!


Linz and Leia- Yay on exciting appointments coming up! I loved any appt no matter what it was for hehe. For the last like month and a half of my pregnancy I was 3cm dialated and I was so excited each time to check if I was further along...nope...went into labor still at 3cm..ahah


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww first! That is the sweetest thing I have ever heard! 

Yay for finding out in about a week! SUPER EXCITING!!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh- I took my step son to find out with us too....it was a pretty crowded room actually...my mom sister, husband and step son all went. This time I plan on having only DH. 

There are so many cute announcements of the sex that i have seen that i want to be able to do one!

look up the cupcake one SUPER CUTE!


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Awww first! That is the sweetest thing I have ever heard!
> 
> Yay for finding out in about a week! SUPER EXCITING!!!!!!

She is the sweetest little thing, and can't wait until he/she gets here so she can be a "BIG SISTER"...I worried so much about her being jealous because shes the baby but she says "Mommy I know I'll always be your baby Girl but I can't wait to be a Big Sister".. I just hope shs stays that way..


----------



## giraffes

Nats - so pleased you worked things out. And that your lap is really soon. Fingers crossed that's the turning point you need.

AFM - I have a scan tomorrow!!!! So I might get to find out the sex then. Otherwise it'll be in 4 weeks at our 20 week scan. Eeek :D


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Oh- I took my step son to find out with us too....it was a pretty crowded room actually...my mom sister, husband and step son all went. This time I plan on having only DH.
> 
> There are so many cute announcements of the sex that i have seen that i want to be able to do one!
> 
> look up the cupcake one SUPER CUTE!

I have been looking around on the web for cute announcements, were do you go?

I thought about having shirts made that she can wear to tell daddy because he's going to hang back and let it be a day for her..


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- OMG yay! U better log on right away and tell us!

First- I am also doing the shirt thing to announce the pregnancy to family (big brother shirt) but I bought one back in September with long sleeves so at this rate hes prob outgrown it :( 

But for announcing the sex I saw a cute idea on FB...the parents made a cake and with green and yellow (normal gender neutral colors) they wrote something on the cake that said...guess what we are having? or something like that..im sure there is a better way to put it ...but then when they cut into the cake the icing (or cake itself can be) was blue to announce that it was a boy. It can also be done with cupcakes ill try to find a link...


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> Nats - so pleased you worked things out. And that your lap is really soon. Fingers crossed that's the turning point you need.
> 
> AFM - I have a scan tomorrow!!!! So I might get to find out the sex then. Otherwise it'll be in 4 weeks at our 20 week scan. Eeek :D

Looking forward to your post with of course pics to share....So exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

It looked something like this....they had cupcakes and then when the people bit into it it was blue icing inside

CUTE! AND YUMMY!
 



Attached Files:







gender_reveal_cupake1-300x218.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> It looked something like this....they had cupcakes and then when the people bit into it it was blue icing inside
> 
> CUTE! AND YUMMY!

That is so cute....


----------



## giraffes

Another amazing scan - but no gender I'm afraid!! We were on the less detailed machine as it was just a check to see all was well rather than a detailed look. But here's the photo of our baby for your enjoyment. I love that it has his/her legs crossed :D Also, got a date for my section - 3rd October - EEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKK! Crazy to think that, unless anything happens that'll be baby's Birthday.
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks 5 days.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leia37

Great news giraffes :). you'll have to wait a few more weeks for gender. Thats my due date too, if baby decides to come exactly on 40 weeks - unlikely for mine as last two came 4 and 3 weeks early.

Are you or first feeling any movements yet?


----------



## giraffes

No movement as yet - I've been trying to convince myself that some of my tummy gurgles are baby but it's definitely just imagination. Are you? You'll know what to feel for so you have an advantage! 

It would be funny if they came on the same day, although it does sound like you'll be having another early one. How tall are you out of interest? My doc was saying today that tall people (I'm 5'11) usually go overdue. That's why my section is booked for only a couple of days before my due date rather than further in advance.


----------



## leia37

Yes, been feeling movement since about 11 weeks, convinced myself it wasnt at first as very early but it definately was. I have to say i remember first baby's first movements so clearly, for me like little bubbles. the others i cant remember ( :( ) but this time like one bit of popcorn popping :).

I am small at 5'1 (1/2). so i think with my ds, my body decided he was big enough and cooked enough at 36 weeks. my dd i think came because i shaved my legs the night before (for the 1st time in few months - it was winter) and therefore i was ready to be seen by strangers (at 37 weeks), also rare bd with oh might have helped :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Beautiful scan giraffes, you msut be so proud of your little bean already! I am saying girl...just because its fun to guess :)

I didnt feel lil one until like 5 months or so? I dont remember but once I started feeling it it was non stop...just like now the boy never stops moving! haha. I was just thinking last night how his sleeping habits have carried on from when he was a baby. he HATED being swaddles and hated blankets...he still does to this day. Being a November baby I always worried he wasnt warm enough or wouldnt sleep without being swaddled but it was the opposite he hates being constricted and hot...hehe happy i fiugred that out before i tortured myself for years :)

hows everyone else coming along?

My period has been so weird lately, I used to spot the night before and af would arrive folowing day. I started spotting yesterday and af hasnt started....this happened last cycle I spotted for two days then af started..I dont get why it has to change all the time! arghhhh! No spotting yet today but I feel it all bottle up in there ...blargh hope this isnt a miserable period

as for ruby- she emailed me this morning and asked if i had any previous losses to which I replied no. So at least she had my email and is working on it hopefully i get an answer today or tomorrow! hehe kinda excited to see what she has to say


----------



## firsttimer30

Giraffes- great pic, makes me look forward to my scan next week.

I felt the first movement Monday when I was laying in bed. It felt like "popcorn popping" and then I didn't feel it again until yesterday morning..

I walk around with my Pregnancy Journal/Album all the time so that I can write down every little thing to how I feel to what I feel. I love doing it and think that it will be interesting to go back and read about my first pregnancy.

Did any of you ladies ever do this? Maybe I'm crazy but I want to remember everything Good and Bad..


----------



## wishnhoping

First- thats a great idea! I wish I had...

I was on a forum similar to bnb and tried to go back to read some of my posts but they were taken down :( I logged in everyday and I wish I had all that to look back on


----------



## firsttimer30

I love doing it, my child on the other hand may not like it because it is so detailed with lots of pictures.. LOL!!!


----------



## leia37

First - great on the movement, feels fantastic doesnt it. I do wish i had kept a journal now. I wrote occassionally during each pregnancy but not enough. Keep meaning to start now and mention my other pregnancies too. might start tonight especially as i'm having some very intense and some prophetic dreams that i should be writing down. Also try to do it after. My oh and i keep meaning to write down our favourite memories of their lives so far, silly things they say and did/do. We remember different things. Obviously first childs developement is quite well documented but after the first one you dont get much time.

AFM - had some worrying leakage earlier. Really hoping it is just very watery cm but felt exactly like when my waters broke (trickled). Have put panty liner in to monitor but dont think have had anything else since. Trying not to worry but panicking alittle. if hubby was home i might have gone to hospital but dont want to pack up the kids unnecessarily. Will probably wait it out till morning and try to rest this evening - not sure they would do anything anyway if it is amniotic, just antibiotics maybe and tell me to wait. fingers crossed i'm being paranoid.


----------



## firsttimer30

leia37 said:


> First - great on the movement, feels fantastic doesnt it. I do wish i had kept a journal now. I wrote occassionally during each pregnancy but not enough. Keep meaning to start now and mention my other pregnancies too. might start tonight especially as i'm having some very intense and some prophetic dreams that i should be writing down. Also try to do it after. My oh and i keep meaning to write down our favourite memories of their lives so far, silly things they say and did/do. We remember different things. Obviously first childs developement is quite well documented but after the first one you dont get much time.
> 
> AFM - had some worrying leakage earlier. Really hoping it is just very watery cm but felt exactly like when my waters broke (trickled). Have put panty liner in to monitor but dont think have had anything else since. Trying not to worry but panicking alittle. if hubby was home i might have gone to hospital but dont want to pack up the kids unnecessarily. Will probably wait it out till morning and try to rest this evening - not sure they would do anything anyway if it is amniotic, just antibiotics maybe and tell me to wait. fingers crossed i'm being paranoid.

Oh sweetheart:hugs: I sure hope that everything is ok, please keep us up to date... I have read on several sites that leakage around this time can be normal but not all women will experience it...Again I wish you the best and I will be praying for you and your little bean.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - Beautiful beautiful picture, they really are amazing nowadays aren't they!

Leia - Thinking of you hun, hope all's ok please keep us updated

First - Glad all is ticking along nicely

Wishn - Rubbish how af changes isn't it? mines been very different lately as well so darn annoying!

Linz - Hope your well hun

Haley - Any sign of your af yet?

xxxxxx


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! 

Giraffes - What a beautiful picture! Sorry you didn't get to find out the gender today. On some of the forums I read women are being given guesses at the NT scan at 12 weeks for gender, but from everything I've heard they can very easily be wrong so early on. Luckily it's just a few more weeks for you!

Wishin - I youtubed gender cupcake reveal and spent the last 20 minutes watching videos and crying my damn eyes out!! Thanks!! lol ;)

Nats - glad you and dh are better now. I know 10 months of ttc surely added to my marital problems. After not having to worry about ttc anymore it's gotten loads better.

AFM - I'm sitting in bed after getting sent home today. My boss took on look at me about to dry heave in my trash can and told me to take my laptop and work from home... lol... so now I'm in bed with a sleeping cat on my lower abdomen and a laptop on my knees.


----------



## Haleytivet

:hugs: everyone! Hope everyone is doing great!!!!

Giraffes- LOVE the scan!!

Nats- glad you're back! 

Leia- hope everything is ok! Keep us posted!

Wishin and Linz - gender reveals are really popular around here!! And are so much fun! When DH and I finally get preggo we will definitely be doing this!

Afm. I started my cycle this morning and by late afternoon she was here with a vengeance! Haven't had a cycle this rough in quite a few months! Hope that's a good sign everything is getting ready. I went and had my ultrasound today. Everything is right on target. I start my 2nd round of clomid on Saturday. He upped my dose to 100 mg. I'll go back for a ultrasound on the 7th and if I haven't ovulated yet he is going to give me an injection of hcg. I haven't researched this yet but I will soon! Soo, it seems everything is right on task! Hopefully this will be the month... Fingers crossed!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Awww sorry it made you cry but its super cute right?! I dont really remember telling anyone with DS becasue most of the important people where there...I prob jsut blrted it out..NOT EXCITING! haha, I am def doing the cupcake thing this time around..if it ever freaking happens

Haley- I starded today, cd1...so here we go girlie :)

leia- Please keep us posted...as it stopped?

This was the first full week I was on point with my diet...addind in excercise next week so feeling pretty good! Id love to get back to whatI weighed a year ago which was 70lbs less! but itll take some time..


----------



## Haleytivet

Awesome!! We'll be right on the same schedule then :) yay!!


----------



## nats77

Leia - Any news my lovely? been thinking about you today xx


----------



## leia37

Thanks for all your support, still no news. no more leakage last night but what felt like alittle this morning and the odd tiny bits through the day. Did listen to baby on doppler last night and heartbeat sounds strong and have felt movement all day. Have come out full of cold so have been sneezing alot too and peeing alittle so that hasnt helped deciding whether it is fluid. waiting for hubby to get home with some litmus paper so i can test the ph of any fluid and see. once hubby is home, i will be free to go to hospital if really worried. Wish i was in england because i would feel happy phoning midwife, nhs direct or popping into the prenatal unit at hospital but there is none of that here. Just an a and e. Also scared of what they would say if it is fluid - i'm afraid i've been googling and prognosis isnt great. So still hoping i'm paranoid and have a far too relaxed pelvic floor after 4 babies. will let u know how i get on. Thanks again ladies xx


----------



## leia37

Didnt go to hosp. but pretty sure everything is okay and i've worried everybody for no reason :dohh: . Happy for the minute that it was just watery cm or embarassingly a little wee. got a doctors appointment on monday so will mention it then. Thank you ladies x


----------



## firsttimer30

leia37 said:


> Didnt go to hosp. but pretty sure everything is okay and i've worried everybody for no reason :dohh: . Happy for the minute that it was just watery cm or embarassingly a little wee. got a doctors appointment on monday so will mention it then. Thank you ladies x

Keeping you in thought and prayer....:hugs:


----------



## nats77

Leia - As long as all is well that's what matters! Phew ( breathing a sigh of relief) been worried about you x x x


----------



## nats77

Leia - How did you get on at doc's hun? everything ok?

Where is everyone??? its gone very quiet, hope your all ok xxx


----------



## linz143

hey nats! I'm still here, stalking as usual. Not much new going on. Have my first real appointment with my OBGYN tomorrow (up until 11 weeks they just send you to the registered nurses) where I'll guess they do a regular physical, pap, etc and then I go for the first tri blood screen draw.

Am kinda hoping they try to use the doppler tomorrow, but having never used one or been to an appointment where they use one, I'm not sure if they do that at the 11 week appointment or what. Since my scan was 3 weeks ago and my NT scan isn't for another week I'm missing seeing my little one! Just hoping everything is going A-ok, which I assume it is since I was barfing in the kitchen sink yesterday morning... not one of my prouder moments!

How is everyone else?


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm still here just hard to check in on my phone I'm off the next two days


Diet stil going well.... Hope weight loss will help...


----------



## leia37

Doctors appointment went well. I told them about it and they thought it was normal. I guess i was worrying over nothing. You would think i would be an old hand at this now but these babies manage to make us worry right from conception to the day we die (and maybe beyond :) ).Have my form so I can book my 20 week scan in the next few weeks. I am well excited to see baby, it will have been about 12 weeks.

Linz - 11 weeks will be too early to use the doppler. In england they generally refuse to until 16 weeks + as it stresses mum out when its hard to find or cant be found. Baby is still tiny and moves lots. You will have to wait for your scan next week. sickness should be easing off soon - fingers crossed for you.

Wishin - well done on the diet.

How r the rest of you? Where are you in the month?


----------



## giraffes

Hello all, sorry for being quiet, I've been away.

Leia - glad they reassured you. In my Rough guide to pregnancy book it says that around now you start leaking fluid from EVERYWHERE! So hopefully it's just that!

Linz - definitely too early for a doppler!

Nats - hope you're ok.

Wishin - great news on the weight loss.

AFM - had a nice trip up to my old work to clear out my office space, my boss said I didn't have to do it until I'd stopped puking :) Was quite funny because a few people said that my bump was really small and they got fatter after a big meal. Then a whole bunch of people said how big it was for 17 weeks!! Just goes to show :shrug:

On a completely different note, I don't know if any of you are also on Mumsnet - I lurk but don't post. There's been the most incredible/horiffic/ultimately happy thread on there this last week with a woman who was being abused by her Husband summoning up the courage to leave him (she got away safely yesterday). It was a moving testimony to the powerful connections you can make with people online and it made me really grateful (not only for how lucky I am to have a good relationship) but also how lucky I am to know you all. Online friends have a special place :flower::hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

leia- so glad that everything turned out well.

Girraffes- what a lovely story. I have made so many great online friends through the years and still keep in touch with all of them. Some of them are closer to me than rl friends and I have never met them!

afm- 10lbs down today! woohoo! i really have 90 lbs ...well now 80lbs to lose. the witch left yesterday. I am on cd5 so at least 10 more days til O day


----------



## Haleytivet

I've also been lurking but haven't had time to post. I find myself reading and running lately. I am CD 6 today. Only 2 more doses of the clomid. I go back for another ultrasound next Monday where if it shows that I haven't ovulated yet he will give me a shot of HCG. Soooo, still waiting... DH and I will start BDing tomorrow per MD orders lol then every other day til he tells us to stop. Hopefully we'll have a little bean form this month!!! 

Great job on the weight loss Wishin!!! I started back at the gym this morning. DH goes everyday so I guess I should start tagging along. If nothing else it'll help me de-stress....

Leia - Great news! Glad everything is ok!

Linz - Depending on the person you can find the heart rate in as early as 10 weeks. Of course the smaller the build the easier it is to find! I'm an ER nurse and we have to check on all pregnant woman 10 weeks and over. So it is possible! 

Glad everyone else is doing well.

I'll try not to read and run anymore ;) 

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Leia - Glad the doc said everything is good! How scary it must have been... I'm glad I have you guys to reassure me that everything is normal since you'll have gone through it just 6 weeks before me.

Giraffes - we are going to need to see bump pics soon! ;)

Wishin - excellent work on the 10 lbs! I had gained about 10 lbs and was in the process of trying to lose it when I got my BFP. I managed to only lose 2 before I got a +!

AFM - My doctor's appointment went excellent this morning. My doctor did pull out a doppler and we found the heartbeat after about a minute! It sounded like a little horse galloping. She said that it was a strong heartbeat and everything in my charts and with me looked great. They told me my cystic fibrosis screening came back negative, too, which is wonderful. Then to top it all off she told me I could gain another pound if I wanted to! What an amazing day so far, and it's only 11 am!


----------



## wishnhoping

just emailed Ruby again, hoping to get a reading soooon


----------



## linz143

What is her deal lately?! Everyone I know that is getting readings right now is being made to wait double the time (or longer)! I must have caught her at a slow time because she got mine back to me in the 3 day time frame. Just keep bugging her Wishn. She will respond, but I have a feeling she's not very organized.


----------



## wishnhoping

she told me shed upgrade me to the next one which I think tells me all my future kids not just the next one....but since we only plan on having one more I am not too excited about that...pretty sure we re one more and done :)

hope i get a reply today like she promised....itd be fun. 

DH is really into trying this month...we started today...lol lets see if he still is as enthusiastic next week when it really counts.


----------



## linz143

Well you never know if you're done till you hit "the change"! LOL... my FIL was the 3rd child and then 10 years later... oops he has a little sister! haha... Oh I shouldn't talk like that, I'll only jinx myself!

I want to know right away what she says! And excellent on DH being... uh... motivated this month!! Guess he's feeling better! :D


----------



## giraffes

Linz - yay for the heartbeat!! Clearly your American machines are better than ours :)

Wishin - enjoy the BD ;)

Haley - good luck for this month


----------



## nats77

Linz - :thumbup: So lovely the first time u hear it isn't it x

Wishn - Any news from Ruby?

Everyone else hope your all well, do any of you know of any success stories after endo treatment? i'm looking for some hope??? xxxx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - Me!!!!

So I have a fairly complex medical history, but they put me on zoladex alongside a mirena coil to artificially put me through a temporary menopause (complete with hot flushes etc). They couldn't do the surgical option on me, but the drug therapy seemed to do the trick and really calmed my periods down to a bearable state. I'm not saying it was easy (you were with me for a lot of our TTC journey) and they had to do all of that before we could start TTC but I do know have the bump to prove it was worth it. Have you checked out the endo charity website? There was a good forum on there I think. I'm hoping things will be calmer after baby (9+ months period free has got to be good for you, but if not OH reckons I should have a hysterectomy after we've done having children as he couldn't cope with seeing me in such pain on such a regular basis. I'm not so sure I'm ready for that (I'm only 28) so we'll have to see.

Good luck xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yes hes def feeling better...but not well...hes been having these weird dizzy spells where he has actually collapsed a couple of times. Its scary and the doctors dont know what to make of it. :(

No BDing tonight as we are going to try for every other day. I am not even sure if I want to do opks this month...today is cd6 so if I am in line with every other month I should O sometime over the weekend of the 12th. Haley what are you doing the SMEP plan?


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and no news from Ruby....she promised me a reading yesterday and nothing....sent her ANOTHER email

Its been 12 days now


----------



## nats77

thanks giraffes, i've asked afew people and it seems quite successful so fingers crossed xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Still no reading.... I assume I won't be gettig it anytime soln


----------



## Haleytivet

Wishin, We are just BDing every other day until... Today is CD 7 so we'll start tonight and go through all of next week to be safe. I see the doctor on Monday so I'll know if I ovulated or not and can plan accordingly :)


----------



## wishnhoping

We havent done any BDing since Monday and I am on cd7 today so will make a better effort to do so if hubby is up to it. Ill kind of listen to your doctor...haha. I think since I have 3 or 4 opk sticks left I will test on cd13 on just so I can log ovulation day. 

DH went back to work today, I am super worried since hes been having those dizzy spells and collapsing. Hes an electrician so it requires him to carry heavy things and climb ladders and thats so scary to me...hes been out of work for over a year. I cant wait for today to end so I know hes ok. 

...and no news from Ruby....SIGH


----------



## linz143

Cd7 is still very early. It's good to keep up the schedule, but don't wear yourself out before it "counts". DH and I always seemed to have the problem that as soon as AF was over, he was jumping me for a couple days straight, then when it was Ov time a few days later he was "over it" for awhile! 

And I can't believe that Ruby has taken so long! That's super annoying! Can't she just call up the spirits and get it done all ready?!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO @ calling the spirits...just sent her another email...

When should we start the every other day thing?


----------



## linz143

I would say start it at CD 9 or 10. The month I got my BFP we bd on CD10, then I ovulated early on CD11. Didn't bd again till CD 16 so if I had ovulated on time we would have completely missed the window. I think they say starting around cd 8 to bd every other day till you get a + OPK, then bd every day till you ovulate. I think that's the SMEP method, but I'd go with starting on cd 9 or 10 if you don't ovulate early like me.


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies..I hope all is well.

AFM-I went for my 18 week scan this morning I have a really stubborn child :shrug:..Monkey would only open its legs for a few seconds and then would close them as fast as they opened..LOL!!! So from what she could see from the quick flashes she said that shes 60% that it's a girl. I felt so bad because she tried for over an hour to get the lil monkey to roll over and nothing, She stayed with her back to us the entire time just waving with 1 arm and the other up at her head and every now and then she would shake her head like she was telling us "not today" It was so sweet, but disappointing that she was acting so much like me..So needless to say the only pictures we got was of her little foot and one were she is waving...


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz I'll try what you said

First- that's so cute! When do you get another shot at finding out? I really believe they develop personalities in the womb I swear my son never stopped moving he was so active.... He still is such a firecracker :)

Ruby emailed me back and promised me a reading no later than today... It's 6pm est and still nothing :(


----------



## nats77

Wishn - hope oh is ok? is he home yet? and come on ruby we all want to know what u predict for our wishn!!!

First - awwwww how sweet, i deffinately agree they develop personalities whilst there cooking! My youngest had his legs wide apart when we went for scan so could see all very clearly! He still loves to be naked lol

Linz - Yay on becoming a lime!!! :happydance:

xxxxxxx


----------



## linz143

First, awww that's so cute! Did they give you a date to go back and try again? Have you had a feeling what the sex is? I keep thinking boy and referring to it as a he. DH keeps correcting me, "or she." (he is hoping for a girl)

Thanks, nats! I'm so excited to be a lime!

Also, I don't think I updated you guys but they changed my NT scan to monday at 3:30 pm. Originally they were sending me 30 miles away to a facility that had an NT machine but then they called me 2 days ago and said they bought one this week and are ready to start using it! Nice timing, right? Monday is also DH's and my one year wedding anniversary so our plans are to go out to dinner afterwards. Hopefully it is a very happy celebration! I can't believe my 12 week scan is only a few days away now!

Never thought I'd make it to this point.


----------



## nats77

Awww linz thats so great, i'm actually in tears here for you, Happy ones of corse. I am genuinely so so happy for you xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Dh did fine at work I kept texting and calling which I'm sure was annoying but I was just worried. He said he is sore but Hes been sitting on the couch for a year do thats expected! Thanks for asking!

Linz- yay for a scan... And in your anny! That's
Perfect!!'

Still nothing from ruby... :(


----------



## leia37

Linz - great onthe scan and it being your anniversary - perfect :) x

Wishin - Great that oh did well at work and is back in the 'saddle'. He must be feeling really good about himself. Good luck bding. Hope Ruby gets back to you today, at least she is contacting you so you know you're not forgotten. x

First - so typical that baby did not want to show :) keeps the suspense going for a bit longer. Next time :) x


----------



## wishnhoping

Getting really frustrated with Ruby...at this point I dont even want my reading. I feel like I have annoyed her so much she will probably copy and paste one of her old ones just to shut me up.

AFM- Got another bding session in this morning. Wasnt really planning on it just cuddled up to hubby and he decided he was in the mood...lol. Im on cd 8 today and I counted 4 OPK sticks left so Ill prob start testing on Wednesday cd 13...I dont recall getting a positive before then previous months. Usually on days 14-16 is when I get a positive. Besides that not too much going on. My son has his first tball game this weekend so Im super excited they are so cute! Lost 1.8lbs this week...was hoping for more but its a start.

Happy Friday Everyone!


----------



## wishnhoping

Today when we BDed DH hit my cervix...that only happens everyonce in awhile. I dont check my cervix because I have no idea what any of it means but I googled it and apparently before O you are usually low and hard so it looks like I am not even close yet...blargh!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - have an amazing time at the scan tomorrow, and happy anniversary! 12 weeks is such a milestone, how are you going to tell everyone???

Wishin - enjoy the BD ;)

First - clearly we just have shy babies!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I got my reading!!!! I'll post it when I get to work!

Happy Anniversary Linz! Let us know how ur scan goes!


----------



## wishnhoping

So here is Ruby's reading for me:

"When I spoke with your baby to come she said shes a precious girl. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST MAY OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE MAY OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF MAY OF 2013. 


When I spoke with your next baby to come she said shes a precious girl> That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST NOV OF 2015 OR CONCEIVE NOV OF 2015 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF NOV OF 2016. "

So IF she is right I could get my BFP this month, or August....we will see. Its my fertile week and so far DH and I have been pretty good at bding every other day. I think the important days to get this week will be Thursday and Friday since I should ovulate on Saturday. Wish me luck!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh...and we are totally planning on having just one more child and being done but according to Ruby there is another girl in the mix..lol.


----------



## Haleytivet

That's great!!!! I hope she's right :)

I'm currently waiting at my OB appointment to har my ultrasound and checke my follicles! If tey are mature enough he's giving me the HCG shot to induce ovulation!!! So this week is my fertile week also. I've already seen almost egg white consistency mucous so that's a great sign. My OPK was still negative this morning do we'll see what the doc says. Hubby and I started BDing every other night starting CD 9. Today I am CD 12. 

Can't wait to hear good news!!!!

Linz- Happy Anniversary and good luck on your scan!! When do you plan on telling everyone?? And how??

So excited! Hope everyone else is doing well!!!!

Xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I kept thinking for some reason that May was the month and I was like well Ruby will certainly not say that this is the month and she did...even if its all not true its at least brought back some kind of positivity and hope during this ttc journey. We have def been lacking that for awhile so its kind of nice to be positive for a change :) Also this wil be our 9th month trying, which is the same amount of months it took to conceive DS...hoping 9 is my lucky month!

Linz- yes! how are u telling people???


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- forgot to say, let us know how the appt goes!!! 

If we dont conceive this month I am going to call my doctor...it has been 1 yr since I have been off bc and 9 of ttc so I want to make sure everything is ok


----------



## linz143

Hi Ladies! Sorry I was up in the mountains this weekend with no cell phone or internet access! Just got home last night after leaving Friday morning, so I'm just catching up with all your posts!

Wishin - Yay! Ruby got back to you! SO hope she is right about May! I need to get off my duff and mail you those OPKs!!

Haley - good luck at the US! It's kind of nice that you and wishin are on the same schedule for now!

AFM - My appointment is at 3:30 pm (PST) today and then we are headed to my in laws to share the pics, and then out to dinner after that. So unfortunately I won't be able to update you all until late tonight or tomorrow morning. But I will post a pic and let you know how it goes!

It works out well that Mother's day (in the states) is this coming Sunday. DH's family wants to have brunch and my family wants to do dinner. It is also my grandma's 91'st birthday this Sunday. Since we will have the 12 week scan to show everyone, I believe the plan is to put a copy of the scan into a mother's day card addressed to the grandmother of each family and then have them open it in and they can share the news with everyone when they see the picture. We will just quietly sit by and see how long it takes for them to figure out what the picture they are looking at is!

Then, when we get home on Sunday evening we will post a picture of the scan on facebook and say something like, "Happy mother's day to me!'


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww your announcement sounds so cute! 

I talked to DH about not telling anyone (whenever it happens) until after the 12 week mark but he told me he would tell our step son. That made me upset because I know that he would tell his mother who in turn would blab it around to other family members she is still in touch with. I am super super worried that when I do get pregnant that I will miscarry because of my weight so I really dont want anyone to know. I hope DH understands that and respects my wishes when the time comes. I even contemplated not telling him until the 12 week mark! But I doubt that I would be able to

The reading has given me such a positive attittude again Im so happy :) Im not counting on it being true so much as there is some kind of hope...does that make sense?


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> wishin - yay! Ruby got back to you! So hope she is right about may! I need to get off my duff and mail you those opks!!
> 
> '

lets pray i dont need them!


----------



## linz143

LOL at not telling DH until 12 weeks! Riiiiight... lmao

And I totally know what you mean about not necessarily counting on the reading being true, but it still giving you hope at the same time. I never expected Ruby to be right, but the fact that I had someone telling me that my BFP was only a few months away made me feel so much better. I asked her for a reading in december, and she said March, so I felt like I had a long time to wait!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - your announcement sounds amazing, have a wonderful time telling all!

Wishin - sooooo hope Ruby is right!


----------



## Haleytivet

Just left doctor. Ultrasound was great. Had large mature follicles on both ovaries. He gave me a trigger shot of hcg to make the follicles rupture and release an egg. Told me to have sex tonight, tomorrow and Wednesday and to take pregnancy test on 23rd!! I hope this is it!!!!!

Love the way you'll announce Linz!!


----------



## leia37

Wishin - finally :). I so hope Ruby is right this month. Would be fantastic if you and Haley got your bfps. Am getting very excited for you both. x

Haley - Hope evrything went alright at your appointment and you had eggs ready to go. x

Linz - Happy Anniversary. Cant wait for scan pics and update. Love how you are going to tell everybody. x


----------



## leia37

Thats fantastic Haley, took so long writing my few lines ( kids distracting me) that you answered about your appointment :). Good luck bding xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Argh! Haley so excited for you!!!! I really hope this is it....I plan on testing the 23rd too just because (I think Ive said it before) the #23 has been haunting me since like November..I really want to beleive its supposed to signify something special. I am scared that I will ovulate earlier so I am debating if the best option is to go for every day this week or every other day. 

@linz- can you imagine me puking all over the place for 3 months and dh not knowing whats going on haah

Anyone else have any plans on how they will announce pregnancy or the gender? I love hearing everyones ideas


----------



## linz143

I'm back! The scan went incredibly well! Baby was so active that they had to get a second tech in to try to get it into the right position! Every time they were about to freeze the screen for a pic to measure, baby would start bucking and turning over and showing us it's back. Then it was on it's head and all over the place! It was so much fun! The NT measurement was 1.1 mm and combining that with my bloodwork they said there is a 1 in 13,000 chance of down syndrome and a 1 in 100,000 of Trisomy 18. So I'm feeling pretty darn good and on top of that they dated me 2 days ahead, whereas I was 1 day behind at my last scan at 8 weeks.

And now for the best part... they are 90% sure it's a boy! They determined that with the "angle of the dangle" method. I have always felt that it is boy so it didn't surprise me! They did caution to not go out and buy things yet because it could be wrong, but they seemed pretty sure. Also I finally got to know the heart rate and it was 174.

A perfect anniversary gift!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0151.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishnhoping

Awwww yay Linz, thats so precious!!! Are you and DH thinking of any names yet? I know its not 100% but I remember we walked in to the gender scan with a name for a girl and a name for a boy picked out...when we were told it was a boy we chose to go with another one than we had picked...lol

AFM- Still debating on whether or not we should BD today...I want ot give DH time to replenish but I am also scared to O early ..since DH is so determined to be useful (haha) this month I want to take advantage of it. The negative side of doing it every day is that it doesnt give the men enough time to replenish and build healthy sperm. But from what I have been reading thats mostly only for men that have low motility and count. As far as we know DH doesnt have that problem (but hten again we arent sure) and also I read 24hrs is enough for a normal healthy man to replenish...thoughts? I should O within the next 4 days or so....cd12 today....usually get a positive OPK days 13-15


----------



## linz143

Have a couple, but I had a dream over the weekend that I had a son named Jack (which is one of our boy names) so I don't know if that means the name is picked or not. We have such trouble agreeing on boy's names.

As far as BD goes, they say every other day UNTIL that + OPK so I would not worry about wearing DH out going every day right now. My OB told me that once every couple days was plenty to get pregnant. Remember that the swimmers can hang out for 3 days on average, up to 5 in fertile quality CM. I would say if you aren't seeing any EWCM at this point you don't have to worry over when to BD.


----------



## wishnhoping

Jack was one of the names I really liked...DH vetoed it because his ex's brother was named Jack...like I care about his ex's family! but whatever...he vetoed it...I still love that name! 

I made my decision to continue trying to bd everyday, pretty sure just saw some EWCM when I went to the bathroom so should get my + tomorrow....


----------



## leia37

Linz - The scan sounds brilliant. Love that baby was playing and the high possibility of a boy :blue: . Give yourself a blue stork on the front page :). Love Jack too. I always loved Jacob shortened to Jake but it never fitted when baby arrived. What a great anniversary gift to you both. x


----------



## wishnhoping

has anyone cramped BEFORE they ovulated? I have had some cramping for the last 48hrs or so...I usually dont cramp until O day so I am slightly confused about what it could be. When I felt the cramps I thought maybe I ovulated early but got - OPK yesterday so I have no clue....


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I would always have slight cramps a day or two before and then the day of ov a throbbing longer lasting pain on one side. Take it as your body telling you it's getting ready for the big show soon!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ive never noticed cramping before O day so this is new.. My breasts are already sore too which usually also happens after ovulation... Weird cycle I guess

Opk this afternoon was a big negative...


----------



## Haleytivet

YAY Linz!!! Your little boy(as of now) looks awesome!!! Can't wait!! And I love the name Jack :)

Wishin, earlier today I started with some mild cramping and it was mostly on my right side. Now I am feeling it throughout both sides. Not as heavy as AF cramps but definitely there. I am super excited that I am feeling this though because today should be my ovulation day according to the doctor. He told me not to worry about doing the OPK's anymore since I got the shot to induce ovulation yesterday... DH and I will be BD'ing tonight and tomorrow night then back to every other night to finish off the week :) Then we'll patiently wait!!! BOY OH BOY I hope we get our positives together!!!

Everyone say a prayer for us!!! :)

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Oh Haley I am crossing everything I have for you two! Wouldn't it be great to have 2 more BFPs this month?! You guys are doing everything you can, though, so don't stress after ov! Just let the process work it out! (Easier said than done, right??)


----------



## wishnhoping

Dh is being a douche and won't bd... I'm upset because I don't know what these cramps
Mean but I'm thinking I'll get my + opk tomorrow so now I'm pissed. I told
Him all last week...look I don't want to waste all the bding this weeek I really need you next week but nooooo.. So of course now that it counts he doesnt want to do it. And he didn't even work all day but he claims to be tired. Makes me wanna kick his ass! Too bad I need his sperm

Going to bed now to pout :(


----------



## wishnhoping

Ugh it's 3:40 am and I haven't been able to sleep for hours. The cramping has been getting worse it's making me really uncomfortable. At first I was optimistic thinking this was a good sign of ovulation but now im starting to worry that I have another cyst. God I hope not I can't take much longer of this ttc stuff :(


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies.....:wave:

Haley & Wishin-Fingers crossed with lots of prayers that this is your month.
Linz- Beautiful scan, and congrats to the possibility of a Baby Boy.

How is everyone else doing these days?
AFM- I have my good days and then my bad days to were all I want to do is cry. Sleeping has become a task, just trying to get comfy is a workout all its own as I am a Belly Sleeper LOL!!!! My 20week check up is the 18th so I am going to try for another scan in a couple weeks to see what my stubborn little monkey is, so hopefully she will schedule me another.


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning girls....still a little peeved at dh for not wanting to bd last night but he did bd with me this morning even though I was a complete witch to him last night when he turned me down...lol.

We are on cd13...of a 28-32 day cycle (they have been about 30 days recently though). We have bd every other day since cd5!!! Once I do get my + I hope that we can bd every day for 3 days and then we will call it quits for this month! I cant wait to be done with this month! I think the fact that DH has been more willing made it a tad stressful for me because I dont know when he will be this willing again so I wanted to take full advantage. The one thing I CAN say about this month is that we did EVERYTHING we could to catch that damn egg...so at least I have no regrets or wishful thinking that we could have timed it better. 

can not wait to be in tww as I am tired of bd! 

How are you doing Haley???

First- sorry you are so uncomfortable. I am also a belly sleep but found that using the body pillows helped me...can you get one of those?


----------



## wishnhoping

My friend on fb does this its the cutest thing. Its a sticket for every month that you can put on any shirt or onesie..then you take a picture so you have each month recorded in picture....check it out I am getting it 

https://www.pickysticky.com/?gclid=COvpw4aRhKwCFUl95QodKSjqNg


----------



## Haleytivet

wishnhoping said:


> can not wait to be in tww as I am tired of bd!
> 
> How are you doing Haley???

LOL!!! I TOTALLY relate to being tired of BDing!!! HAHA It's so unnatural (to me anyways) to BD as much as we have been. Even DH is like again??? hahaha... It definitely hurts the romance of it because we feel like we have to do it at certain times because of the meds I am on. Tonight will be our last night of the 3 days in a row and then we'll finish the week with every other day (Friday and Sunday) just to be certain that I caught all the fertile days. Then we are on vacation from BDing!! HAHA... Hubby and I joke about it all the time that who would have thought we would want a break for the rest of the month.. Normally guys are ready again that same night if we'd let them ;)

I have been cramping even more today than I was yesterday. I know this sounds strange and may be tmi but I feel like I'm cramping in my buttocks it is so low. Hopefully that's a good sign. I want to research cramping and symptoms after taking the trigger shot of HCG to see if this is all normal because I've never cramped like this in previous months of ttc. It may be good though and mean good things since something is finally different from the other months. :happydance:

Well Wishin I would honestly say that I think you definitely covered all bases. Even if you ovulate in the next 2 days and only get one more "session" in then I truly think you will have covered most of your fertile days! My sister always told me "If you are wet, a baby you will get" " If you are dry, the sperm will die" So make sure those spermies have a realllllly nice environment :) 

I am counting today as O day so technically speaking I start my TWW tomorrow. The doctor said I should O yesterday but I am going to count it as today since I'm having the most cramps today....

FINGERS CROSSED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks to everyone for thinking about us!! We really hope to get this BFP train even longer!!! Then our forum can turn into a Pregnancy forum!!! LOL :)

:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Haleytivet said:


> Well Wishin I would honestly say that I think you definitely covered all bases. Even if you ovulate in the next 2 days and only get one more "session" in then I truly think you will have covered most of your fertile days! My sister always told me "If you are wet, a baby you will get" " If you are dry, the sperm will die" So make sure those spermies have a realllllly nice environment :)
> 
> :hugs:

LOL I love your sisters quote! I think one of the reasons I was so mad at DH yesterday was because well #1 I stopped and got him the stupid doritos tacos hes been asking for as a thank you for being so cooperative the past few days #2 I went upstairs and loaded up on the preseed so I DID have a nice environment for the spermies...so essentially he took the food I bought as a thank you for bding with me and being so nice and then decided to ditch me after i used a good amount of preseed (which is expensive!!!) and on top of it all he just let me wait upstairs for like an hour didnt even bother to tell me he wasnt coming up! argh! 

i bribed him with chilli later on that night but it was still a no go...haha, they do say the way to a man's heart is through his stomach! how do you get to his spermies?! food is clearly not working! hehe


----------



## linz143

Haha, Haley, that quote is so dead on! And congrats on O day! 

Wishin - my good friend has those stickers and did the photos for her daughter, Ruthie and posted them on Facebook in an album. They are sooo stinkin' cute!

I COMPLETELY sympathize with you ladies about the timing of BD. We went months of planning BD around the time of O and it was super stressful! The one month it actually did work was the month where I said "screw this!" (literally?) and just BD when I was really wanting it. Just so happened it was the day before O and I had the most abundant EWCM. So remember that it just takes one time, and it's all about timing! I lucked out since we only BD once, but remember the whole statistics thing about how your chances go up with the more BD you do during your fertile time. You ladies are for sure covered!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ugh Haley, the thought of bding 3 nights in a row....or at least trying to get dh to do it is driving me nuts...I hope I get my + today...but for some reason I dont think its coming until tomorrow now. Assuming Im having another 30 day cycle I am most likely to O on cd15 or 16 soooooyah...thats 2 days away....argh...I dont know if I can keep dh onboard that long! lol 

I am happy for oyu that you are on your tww cant wait to join you! hopefully soooner than later!


----------



## Haleytivet

LOVE what you said about how to get to the spermies!!! SO true! I also loved that you bribed him with food!! I haven't had to do that yet but that's a great idea!!!! :)

Yes, preseed is quite expensive. Goes a long way though. I actually LOVE using it!! Makes it that much better. :)

Linz! Cheers to that!! If these meds don't work in the next few months I will be on that same road! I'm just going to say screw it and do it when we want. That's what we did before!!! I'm just worried because I've had 2 miscarriages so I have to count my days anyways to know when to start the progesterone.. So I'm screwed either way ;) No pun intended! HAHA :)


----------



## wishnhoping

When I tried to not worry about it I was driven crazy by not knowning my O date...I dontthink at this point in ttc I CAN relax...I think the next step for me is ot get checked out since its been 1 year off bc, ill just lie and say weve been trying for a year. I just want them to do bloods and check internally to make sure everything is good. if its all clear then I am just going to have to let it go and god will give me a baby when he thinks we are ready. i know dh would never go get tested so im s** out of luck there

i bought preseed months ago and used it maybe one cycle but it was when dh was on the medicine since we werent putting much of an effort in i didnt bother to do it again. i am going to try to use it this cycle but more toward O day which would have been yesterday...but yah u know how that turned out. DH prefered bding in the morning but he wont give me "prep" time so i cant go to the bathroom and do all that stuff.


----------



## wishnhoping

sorry im post happy....so bored at work today and exhausted from lack of sleep so trying to keep busy...


----------



## LoveBug1723

My last period was on april 14th my cycles are about 26/27 days long so im due to start tomorrow or friday may 10/11 according to my app on my cell phone i WAS due to ovulate on the 27/28 of april i had intercourse on the 28 and 29 then in may i had some cramping on tuesday the 1st wednesday the 2nd with what i think was a positive opk severe cramps on thursday the 3rd and light cramps on friday the 4th with a negative opk! i had intercourse the 4/5/6 and 7th of may... DID I JUST OVULATE THIS PAST WEEKEND??? 
Today i am feeling light cramps, gas, headache, dry nose, light backache, a little dizzy...IS THIS JUST PMS OR AM I PREGO? WHEN SHOULD I TAKE A TEST??? IF I HAVE MY PERIOD NOW COULD I STILL BE IF I OVULATED THIS PAST WEEKEND INSTEAD OF THE WEEKEND BEFORE? 
im really trying to conceive and its a little hader for me because my husband just moved out of state for a job permotion and i wont be moving untill the end of the year =( some one with pleaseee give a opinion
IM GOING :wacko:


----------



## LoveBug1723

My last period was on april 14th my cycles are about 26/27 days long so im due to start tomorrow or friday may 10/11 according to my app on my cell phone i WAS due to ovulate on the 27/28 of april i had intercourse on the 28 and 29 then in may i had some cramping on tuesday the 1st wednesday the 2nd with what i think was a positive opk severe cramps on thursday the 3rd and light cramps on friday the 4th with a negative opk! i had intercourse the 4/5/6 and 7th of may... DID I JUST OVULATE THIS PAST WEEKEND??? 
Today i am feeling light cramps, gas, headache, dry nose, light backache, a little dizzy...IS THIS JUST PMS OR AM I PREGO? WHEN SHOULD I TAKE A TEST??? IF I HAVE MY PERIOD NOW COULD I STILL BE IF I OVULATED THIS PAST WEEKEND INSTEAD OF THE WEEKEND BEFORE? 
im really trying to conceive and its a little hader for me because my husband just moved out of state for a job permotion and i wont be moving untill the end of the year =( some one with pleaseee give a opinion


----------



## wishnhoping

Love bug- if you had a positive opk on the 1st and 2nd you prob ovulated on the 2nd or 3rd so you could very likely be pregnant. You would only be about 6 or 7dpo so I think it's too early to test if that's the case. Wait at least 3 more days IMO if you can!

Afm- another - opk today... Boooo


----------



## linz143

I'm thinking maybe lovebug is a spam bot or something? This is a random place to post such a thing and 2 posts in a row seems strange, too. Not 100% sure...

Anyway, Wishin and Haley - I definitely believe that you can't just decide that you don't care for a month or so or whatever. I think that it's just part of this whole TTC cycle that you go through. It starts off optimistic, then you start figuring it has to happen sometime, then you decide to take measures into your own hands, then you get super crazy overboard and start scaring your DH, then you get angry, and then you give up. And that's what happened to me. I was so angry and upset I just decided that I was done psyching myself up every month for the imminent failure that was obviously coming. So I kind of resigned to the fact that in 2 months I would be booking an appointment with the FS and that maybe something would happen then.

I don't agree that this approach is necessarily what got me pregnant, as I read a study that said women who "gave up" were just as likely to get pregnant as their counterparts who were actively tracking and trying. And on top of it, if we hadn't BD that one night when I was in the mood I wouldn't be pregnant. So more than anything, I advocate that timing is the essential piece in all of this.


----------



## Haleytivet

Linz - you took the words out of my mouth!!!! About everything... Including the spambot :) lol This is a random place!! I would never post on a group page with 131 pages.. But nonetheless, if it isn't spam then she is definitely welcome to join our group... But I do like how we pretty much KNOW each other even though we don't know one another!! I feel I can share things here that I can't share to anyone else... Maybe it's because it's highly unlikely that we'll ever meet so no one judges... who knows...

You are also right about the stages of ttc. I am definitely in between a few of those myself.... I CAN say that I don't think I would ever be able to just say screw it! I'm too crazy like wishin said! Maybe it'll get to that point but for now I'm still crazy. This month will be a challenge though because I CANT take a pregnancy test until the day my cycle is due so no POAS for me :) Might be good for me!! If nothing else good for the pocketbook ;)

And yes, timing is key.. No matter what anyone says....

Wishin - I'm sure you told us but what brand of OPK's do you use???


----------



## wishnhoping

I thought it was weird she posted here but didn't want to be rude so figured I'd answer :)

I'm using clear blue digi... Have gotten a smiley every cycle around cd13-16 so I'm still in it I am just so confused about these stupid cramps!!! Today is cd13 and one day smoke free!

Hopefully i get my smiley tomorrow sooo sick of bding... Told dh I'd rub his feet and back for a bd session in the am... Apparently bribing with food isn't enough lol


----------



## Haleytivet

Lol, you are too funny! You have plenty of time then!! Just keep testing and getting DH to give it up while you can ;)

I have been having a lot of cramping also! But one weird thing happened tonight. While BDing it kind of hurt but like internally but only for a minute or so! Anyone ever experience this around ovulation? This is the first time ive felt this so kinda freaked me out a little lol


----------



## wishnhoping

Ps- haley how about I promise not to test until u do? It'll keep me waiting longer than I prob normally would which is good so I don't blow all my $ on tests


----------



## wishnhoping

The only time it hurts it feels like dh hits something like a wall. I brought this up to my doctor and she said this was mos likely him hitting my cervix. It actually happened this cycle right after ur period ur cervix is supposedly low and hard so it made sense but urs should be soft and open around now so i have no clue... Sorry!


----------



## Haleytivet

Deal!! We won't test early!! I'll test on the 23rd (Wednesday) I'll be CD 28 and you'll be CD 27!!! We have to support each other not testing! I'm sure this will be rough but I only have 2 tests anyways and I'm NOT buying anymore!! Lol

Who knows about the discomfort. I did read that it's common around ovulation because you are more sensitive.. I'll just contribute it to that so that I don't make myself go much crazier :)

I am definitely having the low cramps though!!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - LOVE the scan of your wee boy, and I love the name Jack - it's on our shortlist too :)

Wishin and Haley - so hopeful for you both this month, keeping everything crossed.

AFM - nothing new to report really, just expanding!!


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, sorry not been on in a while, been trying to deal with another two pregnancy announcements! Finding it harder and harder lately, keep trying to be positive but it seems things keep going against us. I'm going in for my op next week but the day of op is when ovulation should be happening, so that's obviously another month it's not going to happen. Sorry for the moan when ur all so positive, fingers crossed for Haley and wishn and Linz if I haven't already said it I love your pic, congrats on ur boy! X x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

I am so freaking confused with my body this month. I saw a tiny bit of ewcm the other day but haven't seen anything since plus the cramps were bad the last two days and have subsided today to nearly nothing. Judging by cm today I doubt I'll get a positive this afternoon so I have no clue now.... I am ready to go with my preseed this morning just waiting for dh to wake up! I am hoping that whenever my body does decide its ready to ovulate that we covered our bases!

Nats- the pregnancy announcements on fb are driving me bonkers and I've been pretty much ignoring everyone for a few weeks now. I can't handle them either it hurts too much. To top it off now that my son is getting older the questions about when we are having another is starting. Gl on your procedure! U might be out one month but it's also going to bring you closer to your bfp and probably quicker than if you didn't miss the month! Stay positive my friend this journey is long and hard but so worth it

Hugs


----------



## wishnhoping

ANOTHER 'batch' of pressed wasted! DH decided he didnt want to this morning! BLAHHHHH

How is everyone? Linz I think (forget who gave the idea) its a cute idea to update the sex of the BFPs on the front page...what do you think? Hopefully before the end of the year this will be a pregnany thread instead of a ttc thread


----------



## linz143

Awww wishin! Sorry it was a waste, but you never know. You may have already ovulated. There was a month when I never got a smiley face but I definitely did ovulate. I think my surge was just really short. That's why I like the ones where you can inspect the lines because you can see if it's just a hair shy of positive you know the surge is on it's way out.

Nats, sorry you are having bad timing this month, but if at all possible, you could try BD a day or two before the operation. If you ovulate the day of, the egg can still fertilize in the fallopian tubes and then 5 days later it'll make it's exit. Sperm can live up to 5 days, but 3 days is more realistic.

And I totally sympathize with the announcements. One of my good friends on here asked the admins to close her account today and it's got me really down. I feel so bad for her after an ectopic over a year ago, nothing has come of it and she's done with it all. I will be announcing on facebook this sunday, but by all means I am very sensitive to those who have been ttc with no luck right away.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs and good luck for the op. I know Haley had to miss a few months for her op, and we had to have a year of treatment off and on before we were allowed to TTC so I know how frustrating it can be when you feel time is slipping by. And pregnancy announcements are horrendous to deal with.

Wishin - Don't panic, ovulation is certainly not always when you think it is going to be! The month we got our positive I must have ovulated before the end of my period. It was an epic 3 week long period, but I was still bleeding none the less. I would NEVER have predicted that as an O day but it must have worked for us :)

OK, so moral dilemma for you. ***Edited out***


----------



## linz143

Giraffes, can you guys offer to buy her milk or the nutritional things she needs? Do you have a spare room that she could stay with you guys throughout her pregnancy or at least until things calmed down at home?

Also, is she willing to give the child up for adoption? If she is, then I would discuss it with her. Once the adoption is final, she can't come back and take the child. You would legally be it's parents. Also, an open adoption would allow her to visit and send pictures and letters while still having you be the legal guardians. DH is adopted and his was an open adoption. His birth mother was 15 when she got pregnant, and 16 when she gave birth.


----------



## linz143

Also, I just wanted to add that I would never volunteer to take on someone else's child without a finalized agreement that states who the legal guardians are until the child is 18. I'm just not up for having my heart ripped out after raising that baby and being the only parent it's ever known. Not okay for sure.


----------



## wishnhoping

I am just feeling down again so I have tried not to keep posting but u guys usually cheer me up. I just dont understand this cycle at all.

I am adopted but it was a really shady adoption..lol. Its too long to explain but I know nearly nothing about my biological mother. I am all for adopting and know that I ahve a better life then my biological mother could ever have provided so I am always thankful to her for that. 

As for what you should do...I like Linz's idea bout maybe offering her a place to stay for aehile so you are still helping by giving her food/healthy place to stay without having the heart ache of potentially getting attached to a child you wont be able to keep. I am scared of open adoptions. If I knew who my mother was and had contact...I am just not sure how I would feel about that. And the possiblity is there that she could grow up get her act together and take the child back....def providing a place to stay with healthy foods is the best option i think


----------



## leia37

Nats - huge hugs hon. Try to stay positive, i know you're missing a month but you are doing everything so that you will be in an optimum baby making position after your op. Which day are you having it? will be thinking of you xx

Wishin - huge hugs for you too. Like evrybodies said, ovulation can be strange. I would keep bding every other day so you cover yourself. good luck hon xx

Giraffes - I think that offering her healthy food and milk would be a start, having her round for meals a few times a week so you know baby is getting some decent food. Also that way you can form a better relationship with her and find out what she would like to do with the baby and you would be offering her a safe and peaceful place to go a few days a week would be making all the difference. Of course in an ideal world having her live with you would give her and the baby a great start but maybe as you are pregnant and about to start a family of your own, its not something that you want to do - and thats not being selfish its looking out for yourself too. x

Haley - wishing you luck too in your tww. looking forward to the 23rd x

AFM - no real news, all going well :)


----------



## giraffes

****Edited out*****

Thanks again!

PS I will probably edit out the details of these messages tomorrow, just in case someone from the family finds them and works out it's me (I know it's crazy, but stranger things have happened!!) .

G xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- I recently told my sil about bnb and am now paranoid she's reading all my posts... So I understand!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Is there a way to make our forum private?


----------



## linz143

As far as I know the only part of the forum that is private is the journal/diary area. However, logging in will allow you to see it. Its only not visible to those who are not members of bnb.


----------



## nats77

Thanks for your kind words ladies, i've been a bit poorly as well so think i'm just feeling sorry for myself really. No change there then lol. seems all i ever do on here is moan and grump!!

Linz - Did have the same idea as u but if we bd before i go in i figured the procedure would kill any swimmers anyway?? spose i got nothing to lose by trying though

Leia - Going in on wed's will obviously update with any news

Giraffes - I dont think i can offer you any advice that you haven't already got, but good luck with all of it, let us know how it goes

Wishn - Hope all the bd pays off and you catch that egg this cycle

Haley - How's it going for you? let's hope this is your month too 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Good mornng everyone. 

Here is my update- DH did not want to bd yesterday...I pouted and was mean again..but he forgave me and we bded this morning ...I still have no + opk but today is cd15...I hope I get it soon! 

Our bding schedule this month: cd5,8,9,11,13,15.

So even though we were kind of aiming for everyday it turned into EOD so I guess we are doing the smep method. Now If I get my + today we only have to bd 3 more times..that woud be PERFECT HAHA! Dh is getting a bit sick of my tantrums...but hes been cooperative most of the time..cant complain this month

Also, did use preseed this morning (finally didnt go to waste!). I think it made it too slippery and DH took longer to finish...which when we do in the morning is not good becasue I have to go to work! So needless to say it took a little longer than planned and I wasnt able to lay down with my legs up or anything so I hope we still got some swimmers up there (TMI ALERT) I feel like its all leaking out into my underwear (gross) and that we had no luck...but I dunno if its dh's goodies or the preseed or both...I dont think we will use preseed again

oh...and lastly still no ewcm...Watch after all this baby dancing I wont even O this month...wouldnt that just be great


----------



## DancerX

I would love to join ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

FINALLLLLLLYYY! CD15 GOT MY SMILEY!!!!!

Now gotta convince DH that he needs to keep it up (haha no pun intended) for 3 more days and he can take a nice long break
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## wishnhoping

Dancer- welcome! I have been ttc for 9 months...


----------



## leia37

Wishin - YEAH :happydance::happydance:. Good luck bding xx

Dancer - Welcome, we're abit of a mix of ttc and pregnant ladies now x


----------



## Haleytivet

Yay!!!!!! Definitely makes you sigh of relief!! Yep just a couple more days at least tonight and tomorrow for sure... Wait, you are already have today covered right?? I still might try to work on him tomorrow and Sunday if ou can ;) then he (and you) can take a much needed break ;)

Welcome Dancer!! Hope you get as much out of this forum as we have :) :hugs:


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Yeah baby!! Congrats! Get that egg! 

Dancer - Welcome! Tell us a little more about yourself! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Should I even bother dh about tonight or just aim for tommorrow and Sunday?


----------



## Haleytivet

I would aim for tomorrow and Sunday. He needs time to replenish anyway :)


----------



## linz143

Wishin - When did you last BD? If you did it this morning, no worries on tonight. Haley is right about replenishing. If the last time you BD was yesterday morning, though, I would definitely go for tonight.

How long after your + do you usually ovulate?


----------



## wishnhoping

We bd this morning.

I can't really pinpoint ovulation since I don't temp but I assume it's the day after my positive

So I bd Saturday and Sunday then I'm done right?


----------



## Haleytivet

I would BD tomorrow and Sunday then go back to every other day until CD 20. So if you are currently CD 15 you would BD CD 16, 17, 19 and that should cover all bases. That's just my opinion though especially since you don't know exactly when you O.


----------



## wishnhoping

Argh!!! Dh isn't in the mood! I'm trying to explain that we put so much effort into this month and not to quit now... We will see! We have both kids this weekend which makes it a little more difficult to get alone time in... I'm gonna say that I want bding as my mothers day present hehe


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - woop woop! Hope you catch that egg :)

Dancer - welcome to the gang!

Nats - sorry you're not feeling so good

G xx


----------



## wishnhoping

:(


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I'm assuming the sad face means you didn't get the BD yesterday or today that you were hoping for. I know it's hard to feel positive, but look at it this way... most women ovulate roughly 36 hrs from their first positive opk. If you're only testing once a day, this can be as little as 12 hours. So you may have ovulated anywhere from Friday to this morning. You did BD on Friday morning, so the timing can still work out. My best friend got pregnant with her daughter from BD 2 days before she ovulated. All is not lost! We shall see come month end.

As for all the moms and moms to be in here, Happy (American) Mother's day! I'm seeing my extended family and will be announcing to them today. Should be fun!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz...no bding yesterday and he swears he will this afternoon after older ds's baseball game but I know he wont feel up to it by then. 

I am so frustrated that he put so much effort into this month and then when it really counts he doesnt want to...ugh

Happy mothers day to all our mothers and mothers to be!!!!!

Linz- HAVE FUN ANNOUNCING CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON FB!! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh so what I wanted to ask....I got my +opk on Friday...didnt really have any O signs Saturday...having a little more cramping today...is it possible that today could be O day?? or is the cramping just my usual tww cramps? ugh i wish i could stop analyzing everything.


----------



## linz143

I would say if you can localize the cramping to one side or the other, I'd assume that today is Oday. Otherwise, if you find that the cramping is centralized or just generalized, Oday could have been yesterday. But I want to emphasize that BD 1-2 days before ovulation is actually perfect timing!


----------



## wishnhoping

:) thanks Linz you always know what to say to make a girl feel better. My MIL just took the 2 kids to the store so I am going to try to rope DH into bding right now then Ill let him take a break until next cycle.

I just know that if we dont do it today Ill worry about it the entire tww...like we could have done more. If we do it today I will at least feel like we did all we could do and have no regrets. Tomorrow I will be at peace because Ill officially consider myself in the tww and there is nothing else I can do but leave it in god's hands

btw- the cramps are more in the middle so its centralized...I suppose O day was yesterday and I just didnt feel it as much as usual


----------



## wishnhoping

2dpo today not much going on except cramps and twinges which I think is normal. Some gas too...I dont think you can have 'real' symptoms until at least 6dpo but I jsut want to record how I feel after OV so I can compare next cycle

We didnt bd at all this weekend so I am not very hopeful anymore. And on top of it DH did nothing for me for mothers day so I was just not in a good mood at all after yesterday. The good news is that I slept pretty well last night 

how is everyone?


----------



## linz143

OMG you crazy woman!! If you BD on Friday and ovulate on Saturday, that is PERFECT timing! That is how I got pregnant! From ONE bd session the day before ov!

I'm sorry your mother's day sucked :( I spent it with my family and announced the pregnancy. Everyone was super excited and my 91 year old grandma was so happy and rubbing my belly already. She kept saying, "I'm going to be a great grandma!!" To which we all replied "again" since she already has 5 great grandchildren (she's a little senile).


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I feel totally insane this cycle. I think its becasue DH was finally able to cooperate through most of it so there is actual hope that something could happen, but at the same time I am driving my self nuts trying to figure out if we had good timing or not. I am seriously sitting here trying to figoure out how the f*** I can relax. I am just chanting repeatedly in my head "there is nothing else you can do there is nothing else you can do" but it still isnt stopping me from being totally insane. 

Thanks for putting up with me and my craziness. 

Your announcement sounds so perfect! Happy mothers day hon!


----------



## wishnhoping

as I lay in bed at night I also chant "swim sperm swim sperm" hahaha OMG I need to be sent to the looney bin ttc has finally driven me totally nuts


----------



## leia37

Not crazy at all Wishin. When I got pregnant this time I had ovulation pains and must have sat for half the day visualising the egg popping out and the sperm swimming to it - having bd'd two days before (so you're timing is perfect) :). My OH has never bothered with mothers day either, bothered me for a few years but now the kids make in school so i still get appreciated and get a ton of drawings and made stuff that i now have to keep forever :). My eldest did nag my OH into helping her make a cake for me this year as I was out the house working. Happy Mothers Day hon x

Linz - Announcement sounded great :)

Happy Mother's Day to all you American mummys and mummys to be x

AFM - finally booked in for my 20 week scan, a week on friday (21 weeks). Cant wait to see baby, it will have been 13 weeks since last scan. Very excited but also nervous as everything gets measured and checked. Still dont want to know the sex, hopefully they wont let it slip. x


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- thats hilarious! I was also visualizing the egg and sperm haha. At least I am not totaly bonkers then or if I am u are too ;) 

I have been with DH for 8 years now and I have taken care of my stepson for those 8 years. Not once did he bother to get me a card until we had our son together and that was on the first mothers day when my son was a littlve over 1 yr old. I am used to him not making a big deal out of but I always hope..and then get let down. I just thought that maybe after all the support I have given to him this past year he would try to do something nice. Anyways, pretty voer it now as I said he never really does much. 

Yay for your scan! so its THIS friday? the 18th? I cant wait ot hear what they say! I am sure all is well :) Big hugs


----------



## Haleytivet

Happy Mother's day to all you ladies. I just realized that I'm the only one in our group not a mom (or mother to be) yet. I sure hope I get to change this soon!!!

Linz, I'm so happy for ya'll announcement! I was totally waiting for something on facebook and just as I got on to look I saw you posted the picture!!! I can't believe people haven't noticed yet!!!

Wishin - You are not crazy at all my dear. Every cycle I sing the song from Look who's talking by the beach boys "round, round, get around, I get around" hahahaha as I hope they are swimming diligently to catch that egg!!!! I am actually quite at peace this cycle. I know there is nothing more we could have done and the timing was perfect. It's the wait that is killing me though. Next Wednesday seems FOREVER away! I want to POAS just to see if the HCG is out of my system from the shot so that way I'll know for sure if it is positive that it's real and not still remnants from the injection.

My POAS friends - Do ya'll think that's a good idea?? Or should I just wait it out??? If I wait it out I can't test at all early :( but if I test now and it's negative (meaning the hcg is out of my system) then I will feel better about testing later....

HMMMM.... lol

Leia - Can't wait to see pictures from your scan!! Wishing you well :)

xoxo


----------



## leia37

Scan is 25th :).

Haley - cant really give advice about poas. Should it be out of your system by the time you should test next week? they would have said if you would get a false positive from your injection. I dont know hon, I would probably wait. :shrug: x


----------



## Haleytivet

He told me it should be out of my system by the date I have to test. He said if I get a faint positive to call in and request a blood test, if I get a strong positive then I'm definitely preggo, and if I get a negative test then it's definitely negative. 

From what I researched it could take anywhere from 7-10 days in the normal person to exit your body. However some have it take 5 days and some up to 15 days. 

SOOO... That's why I kind of want to test now (6dpo) if it's negative I know it's out of my system that way when I test on the 23rd and it's positive then I know it's not a false positive. 

At this point I WANT it to be negative so that I know it's real when I see it next week. It kind of takes the guessing out ya know??


----------



## linz143

Haley, I would go for the test so long as you understand that a faint pos at this point is not from conception. I would be afraid it would get my hopes up, but I'm like you in the sense that I have this overwhelming need to know EXACTLY what my body is doing atm. So if you can keep your emotions in check about it, then I say go for it.

As for the facebook post, I knew when I posted it that Sunday evening is just about the least traffic for the entire week, so I think tonight when a ton of people are on I will post something about the doctor predicting the gender and ask for boy name suggestions. Put that with my new profile pic and I think people will start to catch on. I'm not too worried since eventually people will realize what's going on. DH posted earlier at about 4 pm and he got a ton of comments and likes so it's really (once again!) all about timing. ;)


----------



## leia37

Its a difficult one Haley, hope the others can give you better advice. Maybe wait a couple of days and then test as you are only 6dpo but before 10dpo so you know its not through pregnancy if you get a positive. I would be inclined to also go and get blood test if get positive next week on 23rd just to double check so you know you are definately pregnant. let us know what you do, good luck hon x


----------



## linz143

Also, I updated the front page with little storks. Leia, I put a yellow one down for you. Any other ladies NOT planning on finding out the gender?

That includes you, Haley and Wishin. I am interested to know if you two will find out or if you want to be surprised.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - your announcement sounds perfect!

Wishin - it only takes one BD. And I think your timing was pretty perfect, so try and relax - who am I kidding, when did I ever relax!!

Haley - I would test it out, so that if you get a positive at the right time you know it's a true one. Having had to wait for blood results in the past, they were awful days!!

Leia - your 20 week scan is the day after ours :) We're next Thursday, and I'm already really nervous about it. I know the chances are that everything is ok, but I can't help but feeling like if there is anything wrong it's because of my antibiotics. Still, there's nothing I can do about it, just have to keep everything crossed.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- have you lost your mind!? Of course I wanna know...I wanna know everything! omg WAITING for anything after ttc would be torture! haha...So in conclusion...yes! yes! yes! i will def want to find out the sex

Haley- I wouldnt test...I know that if I did it would be too hard not to start questioning the results and not to test again...but u know ur self and if you feel like you can handle it then go for it! if it will make you feel better to know that its all out then do it..GL! Keep us posted!


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- linz I checked fb last night before bed and the pic wasnt up yet I have to log back on to check it out!


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks for your advice! I definitely know better than to think I'm pregnant if it's still positive at this point. I just need a clean slate ya know... If I don't know I'm going to drive myself crazy if it's positive next week thinking its fake!!!

I ordered some internet cheapies so I'll just wait til those come in and then I'll test. I'll most likely use my FRER in the morning to test and if that is negative then I'm good and will try and hold out until next Wednesday. If positive then I'll wait a few days and test again to see if the line decreases. I just gotta know that it's out of my system for next week!!! lol


----------



## wishnhoping

G- thank you! Im a little wound up by nature...telling me to relax is like telling me not to breathe...haha, I sohuld prob work on that ;)

HUGS!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I posted at 8 pm PST last night so it would have been around 11 pm for you. Also, it's not showing up on my wall, just that I changed my profile pic, so I'm not sure why FB is acting weird.


----------



## Haleytivet

I definitely am finding out but I am going to do a gender reveal party. I will have the doctor put whether its a boy or girl in an envelope and take it to the cake shop and have them make a cake with either pink or blue icing in the middle. Then with my closest friends and family will cut it and all find out at the same time.

I heard one lady did a bunch of cupcakes and everyone got one. Only one cupcake had a filled center with icing so no one knew who was going to have it or find out first. That's a cute idea but I'm too much of a control freak and wouldn't want them to see before me!!! lol :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- :test:


----------



## Haleytivet

WOW!!!! It's weird that we're all on at the same time :)

I have to share something with ya'll!!! I've been keeping it bottled in, in fear that people think I'm absolutely NUTS!!!

May 23 is the date that I find out if we are pregnant
May 23 is the due date of my last miscarriage
May 23 is my mom's birthday

Kinda freaky! I hope it's a good sign!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I want to do a reveal party this time around too...that idea sounds AWESOME!!!!

Now...lets get those BFPs!


----------



## wishnhoping

ooooooo May 23rd is a big day then!!! I will make sure you dont test before then (well after this test haha)

I refuse to test before then too, ill be 11dpo by then and I dont even know if I want to test then...i am so sick of wasting so much $$ on tests :(


----------



## Haleytivet

YES!!!!!!! JUST ME, YOU, AND NATS are left!!!!!!! GOTTA FILL THE FIRST PAGE!!!!!!!


----------



## giraffes

Haley - I love your gender reveal party idea, that's amazing!! 

Wishin - how about a spa day? Or a massage? Or yoga?!?!


----------



## giraffes

So, I reckon we're due some more pinks to balance out the first page. Maybe this would back up OH's theory that ours is a girl!


----------



## Haleytivet

Yes after this test I plan on waiting it out!!! I don't want to test til then. How cool would that story be to tell one day??? Although their story will definitely be a story to tell whether it happens this month or not! 

Also, just checked the first page... whatever happened to doodah and gemmy??


----------



## Haleytivet

Gender reveals are VERY popular around here! We are having a football themed gender reveal since both DH and I LOVE football - It'll be team blue vs team pink :) I think all the planning is pretty much done.. HA now we just need a bun in the oven!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, Hope all is well.

Haley- I took the HCG shot and the first time I tested everyday and it drove me nuts because I wanted it to be positive so bad, 2nd time I tested on days 6, 8, and 10 but if 8 was neg than I didn't test on 10 I waited until time to test or AF, so by the 3rd time I just went with the flow and told myself that if it's meant to be it will happen..That what I did so I wish you the best of luck and the 23rd looks very promising.

Wishin-fingers crossed for you dear..:hugs:


----------



## leia37

Love the first page with the storks :)

Haley, really love the reveal party idea. makes me want to have one, but we will wait it out :)

Dont know about Gemmy but Doodah updated us a few weeks ago. Had some marital problems but got it sorted and were thinking about ttc again.


----------



## wishnhoping

havent seen gemmy too much but I know doodah was in the pregnancy thread debating on an evap...not sure if she ever confirmed if it was a bfp or evap...i looked at it and it was pretty promising. Ill go see if she has an update


----------



## wishnhoping

Our first page DOES look awesome!!!!

I checked on Doodah's thread in the pregnancytest page and she hasnt updated today...

G- oh how I wish I could afford a day at the spa! and im too fat for yoga..ha


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - good spot on Doodah's test page - just hopped over there and I'd say it was looking promising, 3 days of evaps seems a bit strange to me!

Haley - love that your party is sorted, you're going to be an amazing mummy!


----------



## giraffes

Massage it is then for you! Or at the least a hot bubble bath with candles :)

PS I am SURE you are not too big for anything!


----------



## linz143

Wow, Haley, the 23rd is a big day for you! Just remember: deep, slow breaths until then! Also, I like the idea of team :blue: vs team :pink: football game! It definitely sounds like a southern thing! I don't know anyone who's done a cupcake gender reveal around here, but it does sound like an awesome reason for a party!


----------



## Haleytivet

So I tested tonight and it was stark white!!! Woohoo!!! Lol probably the only time I'll ever be excited about a stark white negative test lol 

Now I have a clean slate and can be completely comfortable when I see my big fat positive next week! Woo!!


----------



## leia37

Yay Haley, roll on the 23rd and your BFP xx


----------



## giraffes

Haley - woohoo! Glad you tested, now you can be sure on the 23rd :)


----------



## nats77

Wow everyone is sounding so positive this month! good luck guy's, Haley and wishn i sooooo hope this is it for u! keep up the pma!!!!!

Well as u know im in for my laparoscopy tomorrow so feeling a little nervous but hoping it will be good news, prob wont be on tommorow but will update with the outcome as soon as im up to it, wish me luck ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> Wow everyone is sounding so positive this month! good luck guy's, Haley and wishn i sooooo hope this is it for u! keep up the pma!!!!!
> 
> Well as u know im in for my laparoscopy tomorrow so feeling a little nervous but hoping it will be good news, prob wont be on tommorow but will update with the outcome as soon as im up to it, wish me luck ladies xxxxxxx

Wishing you luck with many thoughts and prayers..:hugs:


----------



## nats77

Thanks first it's nice to know my cyber girlies are thinking of me xxxx :hugs:


----------



## leia37

Good luck Nats, will be thinking of you xx


----------



## gemmy

I'm still stalking ladies and keep congratulating the bfp's each time :)

But your anti witch spray never works on me...just waiting to ovulate, 7th cycle....

Best wishes/ good luck x


----------



## Haleytivet

Good luck Nats!! Hope everything goes flawlessly and you get your BFP soon!!!

AFM, I am currently 7dpo and started with some cramping on/off last night on my left side only. Enough to make me squirm. and as of yesterday I have been "leaking". Yes I know TMI, but it's almost like when you feel your period has started but it's just watery CM. Then EVERY time I wipe I get yellow tinged creamy CM. It's driving me NUTS!!!

OK so I tested with a digital test last night and updated that it was stark white but I broke the test open and there was a hint of a line so I tested again with FMU and it was still a tad positive so that means the HCG is still lingering!!! At least I'll be able to tell based on the darkness of the line come next week.


----------



## linz143

Nats - good luck today, honey!! I will be thinking of you and we all anticipate you coming back to us with good news soon! <3 Rest up!

Gemmy - feel free to stop by and post any time! And when you do get your BFP you better let us know so we can add you to our success list! It took me 9 months to get my BFP so I definitely know how you are feeling. It will happen for you, though! Right when you least expect it!

Haley - NO NO NO! Never EVER open a digi!! Digital HPTs will ALWAYS have 2 lines. This is because they test for more than just the HCG in your system. They also analyze your LH levels (like an OPK), so THAT is why there is a second line since you will always have some sort of LH level in your system. STOP TESTING! ;) And don't break open digi's!!! /end scolding


----------



## Haleytivet

linz143 said:


> Haley - NO NO NO! Never EVER open a digi!! Digital HPTs will ALWAYS have 2 lines. This is because they test for more than just the HCG in your system. They also analyze your LH levels (like an OPK), so THAT is why there is a second line since you will always have some sort of LH level in your system. STOP TESTING! ;) And don't break open digi's!!! /end scolding

HAHA!!! I know. I knew better but after I started thinking about it I was kicking myself for using a digi in the first place. It was a free test so I was like what the hell I'll use that one and then I can save my others. BUT then I started thinking well I should be using the same test that I always test with because that is what I will be using next week. SO I did and it was definitely positive. Just a tad but the line was there instantly!!! (secretly I'm hoping that it's the start of my BFP but I'm VERY realistic in knowing that it still can be remnants of the hcg shot... but it's not unlikely to get a positive at 7dpo haha) I kept the test that way I can use it as a guide. If it gets darker then I know I'm pregnant. If it gets lighter then I know it's a negative.


----------



## wishnhoping

ARGH!!!! Haley! thats exactly what we DIDNT want you to do! lol...but hey...I would have done the same tihng!

Nats- Good luck hon! We will most certainly be thinking of you and hope that this helps with a speedy BFP!!!

Gemmy- The anti witch spray hasnt worked too well on me either...maybe I need multiple bottles? Keep us posted!

AFM- cd19, 3dpo..not too much going on...ask expected..some twinges and cramping but thats it.


----------



## Haleytivet

HAHA!! I know right! At least I'm not in denial about it saying I'm pregnant right?? :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley how the heck are u 7dpo? I thought we were like a day apart? opsie! I guess I missed your actual O date! So if you are 7dpo today ur Dr doesnt want u to test until 15dpo? WOW!!! Does he know thats torture?


----------



## Haleytivet

I was thinking the exact same thing but because I got that hcg shot it made me ovulate on CD 13. I am CD 20 today. So we are the same as far as cycle days just not days past ovulation. And yes it is ABSOLUTELY torture!!! I'm going to try my best to wait it out but I might just have to sneak a test this weekend!!! HAHA I guess if I wait it out til the day he says then I should definitely have a result by then!!!


----------



## giraffes

Nats - good luck tomorrow, I'm sure it'll do the trick and get your body ready for baby. Just as a warning, they have to fill your abdomen with air, so when you wake up you'll probably be quite swollen and sore. It takes a few days to fart it out!! Take it easy afterwards and take all the painkillers they give you. BIG HUGS.

Haley - glad the others have already told you off about opening up a digi!!

Gemmy - nice to see you, it took us a long time to get our positive, but when it does happen it's worth the months of agony.


----------



## giraffes

PS just to give you all a good chuckle, I had my first pelvic floor incident today :blush: Clearly the exercises I've been doing have not done the trick and I had a sneezing incident. So Linz - watch out, it happens much earlier than you think!!!


----------



## linz143

Wait... what's a pelvic floor incident?! Does that mean you pee'd a little when you sneezed?? Oh god, just another thing for me to find horrifying and DH to find hilarious!


----------



## wishnhoping

Bahahaha!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and btw Linz and G- sometimes... If ur lucky... It continues to happene even after baby! Haha


----------



## gemmy

oh gosh my bladder has never been the same since I had my son almost 2 years ago..... am always almost tiddling out - can't hold on as long!!! I don't remember it during pregnancy though. Just reading the last few posts is making me do the pelvic floor exercises I should have done back then, but I still give up after a couple....


----------



## wishnhoping

hahaha gemmy, I lost quite a bit of control after my son too...I still have a accidents if I sneeze too hard


----------



## linz143

OMG /facepalm

What have I done?!


----------



## giraffes

linz143 said:


> OMG /facepalm
> 
> What have I done?!

 :haha:

Yes Linz, you guessed correctly - I sneezed and wee came out. Just amazing.

And Wishin and Gemmy, thanks for the words of comfort - I shall never be the same again....!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> OMG /facepalm
> 
> What have I done?!

LMAO!!!!!:dohh::laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## wishnhoping

linz143 said:


> omg /facepalm
> 
> what have i done?!




giraffes said:


> linz143 said:
> 
> 
> omg /facepalm
> 
> what have i done?!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Yes linz, you guessed correctly - i sneezed and wee came out. Just amazing.
> 
> And wishin and gemmy, thanks for the words of comfort - i shall never be the same again....!!!Click to expand...

anytime!!! Hehe


----------



## wishnhoping

CD20....4DPO....booooring

Hows everyone?


----------



## Haleytivet

CD21 8dpo today! Nothing new - lots of creamy CM, sore nips and cramping here and there... 

Hope Nats is doing great!! I know she said she wouldn't get on today but I think I speak for everyone in saying we are thinking about you and hope this is a start to "positive" things heading your way!!! :hugs:

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Crossing my fingers for you two ladies! And also sending positive vibes to our Nats who is hopefully relaxing and recovering quickly.

AFM - my heartburn has gone to a new level. I can't even eat half a cup of food without getting acid reflux, and because of it the smallest amount of food is making me feel extremely stuffed and unable to eat! I emailed my doctor today to see if I can start on Pepcid since the Tums are no longer cutting it, and if anything they make my nausea come back at the taste. This is horrible! I can't possibly eat all the nutrients I'm supposed to when half a cup of yogurt makes me feel like I just ate a 4 course meal!! I thought this wasn't supposed to happen until 3rd tri or something???


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I am having another slow day at work so I was stalking the symptom thread and you have the three most mentioned symptoms (creamy cm, sore nips, and cramps). I have NONE...blah! But yay for you really hoping that after all you had to go through this is it and you get your BFP!!!!!

Nats- thinking of oyu hope it all went well!

Linz- I cant help :( I had no ms with DS and didnt have heartburn until 3rd tri..hope u feel better!


----------



## wishnhoping

I dont know where to post this so I am going to post it here jsut to get it out of my head.

I am torn.

I feel like if I am optimistic and hopeful I will jinx it and get another dreaded BFN

then I feel if I am convincing myself that it wont ever happen and being negative that I am "poisoning" my mind and body and thus that wont be healthy either 

I am going ot have to find a way to stop all this craziness. I want to leave BnB because its just consuming my life and feeding my ttc obsession but at the same time I want to follow your journeys :( what do I do?? How do I relax? How do I convince my self to just let go?


----------



## linz143

You know there was a point where I had to take a break. And being healthy in the mind and letting go of the obsessiveness of TTC is more important than following our journeys. You can always check back with us every week or month or however often you feel works for you. There was a time where I swore off the forums completely. It was right before I gave up entirely. Because the stress of it was taxing my body, my mind, and my relationship.

I was so upset over having to go through this whole thing each month that it's what led me to have an "I don't give a ****!!!" month. Don't TRY to take a month off. It doesn't work. When you get frustrated, angry, and depressed enough... you WILL take a month off and not care.... AT ALL. But there's no way to ease into that (unfortunately). You will either get a BFP and luck out, or you will stress yourself into oblivion before you have a meltdown that makes you stop caring. 

I know this all sounds horrible, but I really believe these are the steps of TTC, just as if it were a 12 step drug/alcohol program or the stages of grief. Some women luck out before hitting the final stages and some of us have to endure every step of the journey.

So I guess I don't have any words to advise that will make this easier except to say... what you're going through is totally normal and natural. And when you want to have a melt down and not talk to us for a month we will TOTALLY understand. And then when you are feeling better and do want to talk to us and the forums, we will be waiting here with open arms.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz I think you are right in the sense that I WANT to get away from all the ttc madness but that I havent hit my rock bottom (yay for comparing ttc to an addiction lol) so I wont and I will subject myself to this stress, and chaos until I do have a meltdown. 

With all the stuff that has happened to DH this past year and a half I have kind of taught my self to become numb to certain feelings...and I have seen it in ttc because I sometimes feel numb when I get my BFN. I never cry, get mad, or have the reactions I feel should. I feel detached but also overly attached. Ugh I hate this.


----------



## gemmy

hey ladies... hope you are all well.. 

wishin, I know how you feel, I feel I spend too long on bnb at times and worry I am not conceiving whilst I am obsessing with temping/ff/bnb but really like the advice of linz above about not needing to try to give up - because sometimes I tell myself to limit myself on here - only come on in the evenings - but then I feel like I am denying myself and that makes me feel worse so I am letting myself catch up on here when I want to but at the same time I am noticing myself naturally spend less time in the mornings/daytime as I am just finding other things to do. But anyway I do know where you are coming from - ttc is so frustrating. Your whole life is broken into stages of the month and you feel like you are repeating over and over the same things. It's good to get away from it when you can. GL


----------



## nats77

Thank you ladies so much, I read ur post's late last night and they made me feel so emotional ( in a nice way ) so so nice to know you were all thinking of me.

Well I have great news they found and treated endometriosis! I had it at the back of my ovaries and on my cervix, but they managed to laser it away so now hopefully I have none! The doctor said once recovered I should be out of pain and ( here's the great bit ) I should conceive within 6 months!:happydance: if I haven't then I have got an appointment with the specialist to look into why.
So I'm really happy with that outcome, I'm in a lot of pain which I hope will pass quickly but it was so worth it if it helps towards my bfp.

So ladies I am feeling positive for the future and I now think its a case of when I get my bfp not if!! Thanks again for all your kind words and thoughts it means so much. Love you guys lol x x x x x


----------



## gemmy

That is fantastic news nats, good luck with your bfp. and what a little cutie in your profile pic :)


----------



## giraffes

That's great news Nats, make sure you take it easy and look forward to getting the BFP in the next few months :happydance: xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY NATS!!!! Thats great news! I am glad they found out the problem and you will see that bfp soon! HUGS


cd21, 5dpo...nothing but gas ...im sure u all wanted to know that ;)


----------



## nats77

gemmy said:


> That is fantastic news nats, good luck with your bfp. and what a little cutie in your profile pic :)

Thanks Gemmy thats my youngest and he is pretty yummy, one of the many reasons why i want another soooooo badly lol xxxx


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, still feeling sore but i feel so positive for the future, i know i probably shouldn't raise my hopes like this but i really think its going to be soon, i can't wait for this thread to turn into a pregnancy thread because we all have our bfp's it wont be long i'm so sure xxxx


----------



## leia37

Fantastic news Nats. Really glad that everything went well x


----------



## giraffes

Glad to hear you're feeling positive Nats :)

I had an osteopath appointment today (I've had wierd persistent headaches that won't shift), and it was my first appointment since getting the positive test (I have intermittent back issues that they fix). Anyway, according to the dates at my last appointment I must have been pregnant, but not known yet. And the osteopath said that she'd marked my notes as a query pregnant because the back pain I was having was usually only found in super early pregnancy. How nuts is that? Anyway, she said that because of my fertility problems she didn't say anything, but was pleased to know she was right!! Apparently she's told a couple of people in the past, who haven't believed her and then a week later done a test and called her back in disbelief. Anyway, just thought I'd share. She's also cured my headache :happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- that's so interesting! I love stuff like that! Glad ur headaches are gone!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies. 

Sorry I haven't been on today. It's been crazy here at the office.


Wishin- I completely relate to your feelings. A couple months back I went through something similar. I allowed myself to read this forum (ours) only but I didn't respond but every few days or so. I didn't do any googling or trying to research every spec of what my body was doing. I just allowed things to be whatever they would be. So I completely understand how you are feeling but like Linz said, regardless of you taking a leave of absence or not you will still go nuts because that is what us ladies do! lol

For myself I think it was better reaching out to you ladies than keeping it all bottled up because I don't care how supportive hubbies are they just don't get it like we do!

Nats, I am so happy that things went well and they found a cause!! It's a relief isn't it?? Now just get your rest so you can wear out DH next month ;)

AFM, Nothing really new. I am 9dpo today. My nips have increased in sensitivity. Still having creamy CM. My cramps have turned into just twinges. Newest sign is that I feel constipated and anytime I bear down my left pubic area has weird pains. Who knows.... 

I took a pregnancy test this morning to make sure the line had disappeared from Tuesday and it was gone. I got my internet cheapies in yesterday so I also used one of those and it was also negative with no hint of a line. Now let's hope the line comes back in a few days!!! lol

Giraffes, Glad your headaches are gone. What a cool story the lady told you!! NEAT.


----------



## wishnhoping

i hate ttc...that is all

lol


----------



## linz143

lol wishin... mad <3 to you!

Nats - welcome back! Sorry the pain is still there, but the outcome sounds terrific! Can't wait to see your BFP announcement in the next few months! major hugs to you!

Haley, don't get discouraged if you don't see anything. I had a BFN at 9 dpo and then the faintest of all faint lines at 11 dpo. On the other hand my best friend got a BFN at 11 dpo and a + at 13 dpo. Good luck, my dear!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley any more testing? I know you already broke the testing seal so you gotta keep us posted. 

AFM- 6dpo today and nothing much at all going on...nothing different than other months at least. After I test I will not cry, I will drink myself a six pack...mhmm


----------



## nats77

Thats the spirit wishn! I'll be joining you with a bottle of wine lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## Haleytivet

LOL!! Too funny Wishin.

I am not going to be testing until Wednesday the 23rd. The only reason I tested yesterday was to make sure the test went to negative since I had gotten a little line on Tuesday. I wanted to make sure the test was negative so I wouldn't have false hope when/if I saw a line next week :)

I'm definitely not discouraged. I was happy it was negative!! But that's the only time you'll hear me say that!!!

If by chance we test early I will be sure to let ya'll know how it goes but we are trying to hold out til Wednesday since it's such a special day!!!


----------



## giraffes

So today's crazy pregnant lady story - obsessive cleaning!! I kid you not, I have cleaned parts of my house that have not seen cleaning products since we moved in. I even cleaned the outside of two windows, because I didn't think the window cleaner (who I pay good money to every month) had not done a good enough job :haha:

I thought nesting was a later on thing! If this continues for twenty weeks then I'm going to have to buy shares in furniture polish and bathroom cleaner. :dohh:


----------



## Haleytivet

HAHAHA!!!! You can come clean my house ;) 

lol


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol I love nesting my dh thought I was a nut


----------



## Haleytivet

How is everyone today??

I'm doing well. 11dpo today and feeling optimistic about this month. My breasts are killing me with super sensitive nipples and I'm super tired today. Could be in my head but I just have a feeling.... We'll see soon!!! Still holding out testing!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey Haley! Im 7dpo..I have lots of symptoms...some are normal some not...I dont really feel optimistic about this month anymore just have a feeling we didnt do it but here is my list:

sore boobs (which is normal) but the soreness is different its coming from more deep inside?I dont know how to explain it
gas (kinda normal?) I have been really bloated and gassy this entire tww
heart palpitations- not normal! has been happening the last 2 days
stuffy nose/sore throat (nasal drip)- not normal but i think my allergies are just back
cramps and twinges..pretty normal

and the most 'exciting' one was that I had a dream that I got my bfp and in my dream I was trying to announce it to dh but nothing was going like i planned...then i woke up


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and the 'dream' was when i took an afternoon nap!!! so yea pretty tired this week too

fingers crossed but not too optimistic


----------



## wishnhoping

oh I also have better sense of smell but I am attributing that to not smoking?

A lot of the stuff could be from my non smoking meds too so I dunno


----------



## Haleytivet

LoL!! I have no idea what my norm is anymore!!! Every month is something new! Then I just notice my nipple has little bumps on it! Coul be that I never investigated them before lol who knows!!! This is the part where I start to go crazy!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol I heard that's a sign too! I had a breast reduction years ago so I don't tend to look too much into what my boobs are doing. I lost a lot of feeling after the surgery so it's not very reliable 

Only 3 more days til testing! We can do it!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

We can do it!!!! I'm going nuts though!!! The stick is calling my name!!!! Lol


----------



## nats77

Wow Haley ur symptoms sound great! So exciting can't wait for you to poas!

Wishn yours are sounding pretty good as well! I'm getting the feeling I'm going to be the only one left after this month! 

How's everyone else doing? Does anyone know if mh cycle would stay the same after the procedure? I was due to ovulate the day I went in but my boobs don't hurt yet which they normally do the day afterg ovulation. Do u think I should use some opk's? Feels strange not knowing my cycle lol x x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I would think it would take your body a bit of time to recover, so I wouldn't worry about where you are in this cycle!

Haley and Wishin - stay strong, the 23rd isn't too far away!!

AFM - we bought some chickens yesterday :D Four 8 week old chicks that are currently chirping away in their coop. So excited to watch them grow, hibby and I are just like big children when it comes to pets!!!


----------



## nats77

Thanks giraffes I just want to know for ttc reasons, I mean if I haven't already ovulated maybe I could catch the eggy this cycle?? X


----------



## gemmy

Hey ladies - good luck Haley and wishin - i hope you both get your positives very soon and your 2ww flies. nats - why not get some opk, your cycle may make more sence. If you are at o time you maybe where i am - i got a smiley this morning so almost in the 2ww!

Hope everyone else and all bumps are well x


----------



## Haleytivet

Nats, I know when I had my procedure the doctor told me I probably wouldn't ovulate that next cycle since he had to scrape so much of my uterine lining. That's why he wanted me to wait 2 cycles to make sure my memstrual cycle went back to normal. I know your procedure was different but it might be a good idea just to let your body recoup this month and regenerate all the things it needs. I know it's hard, been there and was even put on birth control to help get me regular again. So I feel your pain and anticipation to try again! Also the first time DH and I had sex after the procedure was TORTURE it was so painful. I would wait it out for your sake!


----------



## wishnhoping

gemmy- keep us posted about ur tww! Going through it alone is torture and we are here for you! I knwo I VENT...often! lol these ladies keep me somewhat sane


----------



## leia37

Haley and Wishin - hang in there girls, only 3 more days. Both your symptons sound great x

Nats - I really would wait this cycle and allow your body time to recuperate. I know it will be hard but at least then you will know that you will be starting fresh next cycle. x

Gemmy - good luck in your tww. x


----------



## nats77

I think ur right ladies just going to wait this one out and then just bd as often as we can all next month and see what happens, hopefully we'll catch that egg and I can join u guys. Until then I will just get excited about Haley and wishin lol cant wait till the 23 rd xxxx


----------



## gemmy

what procedure did you have nats, think I missed that bit?


----------



## Haleytivet

And the diarrhea begins! First I was constipated so bad I was doubled over in pain. Now the complete opposite! What in the world is going on with my body this month???


----------



## gemmy

Haleytivet said:


> And the diarrhea begins! First I was constipated so bad I was doubled over in pain. Now the complete opposite! What in the world is going on with my body this month???

:( not fun. hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks! Hope this stops soon! So annoying and uncomfortable!!!


----------



## nats77

Gemma - I had a laparoscopy and laser treatment for endo x

Haley - don't want to get ur hopes up but isn't that supposed to be a good sign? I've got a real good feeling for you Hun. Come on the 23rd! X x

Afm - boobs are a little sore so am guessing I ovulated and all more or less on schedule x x


----------



## wishnhoping

I think im out...just dont feel like this could be it anymore. So here's hoping Haley gets her BFP so we can at least get ONE this month!

just 2 more days Haley! Cant wait! you better update as soon as u know or Ill go crazy stalking the thread haha


----------



## linz143

Wow, I got back from camping since Friday and read through 3 pages of stuff I missed!

Nats - welcome back! Hope you are feeling better, my dear!

Wishin - don't give up yet! The only month I thought I was out was the one I wasn't. And had I known, feeling like I was getting sick and getting a warm face were really the only symptoms I had. The cold symptoms started at 7 dpo and the flushed face feeling started at 9 dpo.

Haley - I am so proud of you for being able to hold out for so long!! There is NO WAY I would be able to! Am crossing everything I have for you and wishin this month!

Gemmy - congrats on the smiley! That used to be my favorite day of the month!

Giraffes - Oooh you are welcome to come over and do my windows, too! Unfortunately my dog likes to put his nose on the glass sliding doors and then walk back and forth all day, so even if they are cleaned they only stay that way for about 5 minutes, lol! And I LOVE chickens! I used to have 3 and they were like my babies! They would follow me around and come when I called them. They're so funny to watch!

AFM - Nothing new here except I am finally starting to show a little bump. I don't think I've quite popped yet but I'm wearing maternity pants and shirt today and it doesn't look ridiculously baggy on me. I have a little bump to fill out the shirt. And SUPER weird dreams all last night. The strangest was a I dreamt I ovulated two eggs (at the same time) after I was already pregnant with one and managed to catch both and was now pregnant with 3!! AHHHHH!! Scary!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Welcome back!!! how was ur trip?

I actually stayed home today...my entire body hurts and just feel tired and sore. I needed a day off to decompress so decided Id stay home and chill today :)

I just feel out becaus of the lack of cm and right now my boobs are sore as usual have some cramping..just not 'feeling' this is it


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi Ladies.

I also woke up feeling out for the month! I don't know why??? My breasts aren't as tender as they were yesterday so that's part of it... I hope I'm wrong but I definitely just am getting a gut feeling that this isn't it! :(

I'm not as strong as you think I am Linz, I took a test on Saturday (I couldn't help myself) lol It was negative but I kinda figured it would be this early (11dpo). The 2 times I had gotten positive results I was 15 dpo and the lines was very faint so I'm not out yet!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haleytivet said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> I also woke up feeling out for the month! I don't know why??? My breasts aren't as tender as they were yesterday so that's part of it... I hope I'm wrong but I definitely just am getting a gut feeling that this isn't it! :(
> 
> I'm not as strong as you think I am Linz, I took a test on Saturday (I couldn't help myself) lol It was negative but I kinda figured it would be this early (11dpo). The 2 times I had gotten positive results I was 15 dpo and the lines was very faint so I'm not out yet!!!!!

:hugs::hugs: i hope that u are wrong and that wednesday you see those glorious 2 lines


afm- i feel like arese....just woke up from a nap and i feel even worse then i felt this morning...my body just feels heavy and achy like a cold


----------



## Haleytivet

That could be a good thing Wishin!! That little bean can be getting cozy right about now making you feel crappy :) 

Let's hope!!!! I can't wait til you test :)


----------



## wishnhoping

I'd like to hope so Haley but in feeling pretty sick... I dunno if this Kind of sickness would be possible so early on.

My body is aching im so tired that functioning adds to the aching and I started getting dizzy and nauseaus so had to lay in bed. I am also experiencing heartburn I think? It's like my chest inside is on fire and that is what is causing the nausea I think. Took a frer just now and it's bfn so im debating whether I should go see a dr about getting med? My life doesn't really allow me to lay down allday my son won't let me so I better feel good soon!


----------



## Haleytivet

Awww!! I hope you feel better!! 

I know it won't but if it makes you feel better, all of those symptoms are definitely listed when I google top 10 symptoms :) 

AND you are still very early to get a BFP :) 

Hope you get to feeling well soon!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

https://i73.photobucket.com/albums/i209/spazticsmiles/photo-2-1-1.jpg


SOOOOO, What do ya'll think??? I'm 13 dpo.

Came home after being a complete bitch ALL day!!! I swear I could have ripped every person's head off that I came in contact with. I got a little weak and sweaty around 1pm (chalked it to not have had lunch yet) When I finally sat down to eat (around 3) I was so nauseous I could barely eat. My mom (I work with both my parents) came in and she said you are so pregnant lol I said don't get my hopes up!!!

SOOOOO I swore I wouldn't test tonight but I have tons of internet cheapies (sensitivity of 10) and both times I got positives I got them at night versus in the morning. My hubby begged me not to test.. So of course I didn't listen. After about 3 minutes this is what I saw!!!!! Ya'll I FREAKED out!!!! I prepared myself for a negative (especially since it was negative this morning) But definitely is NOT negative!!! I can't wait to test again in the morning! I so hope this is not a fluke!!!

AHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## linz143

SO GLAD I WAS WATCHING MY EMAIL!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!! Haley!! That's a positive girlfriend!! Don't you dare go off that progesterone!! OMG OMG OMG!!! 

If I were you I'd be testing again in a few hours to make sure! I know that's what I did and when it was positive again that's when I really started to believe!! This is it for you Haley!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## linz143

Did you show it to DH??


----------



## Haleytivet

OMG you just made me tear up!! I almost sent you and wishin a Facebook message to check the forum!! HAHAHA!! I can't tell anyone yet of course and I so needed to yell it off the rooftop and who better than to share it with ya'll!!!

Thanks for all the support!! I can't wait to see what the next test shows!!! I want to test again tonight but I just drank a ton of water.... Think I'll just wait til the morning. It's almost bedtime anyways and I have the bachelorette to keep me occupied ;)

Oh and Hubby isn't totally convinced yet. I don't think it's quite sunk in. He still thinks I have to wait until Wednesday since the doctor said so! HAHA BUT he has in the last week told me several times "Gosh I sure hope you are pregnant!!!" I can't wait to test again in the morning!!! AHHHHH I'm freaking out so much right now!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

I wish I could have done something special to tell him but I just walked out the bathroom and said "SHUT the front door look what decided to join us tonight" He was like NO WAY!!! He didn't know I tested out the hcg shot to make sure it went negative before today so once I got him to realize this was definitely a true positive and not fake he finally gave me a big grin!!! It's definitely not sunk in yet!!!


----------



## linz143

I totally did send you a FB message to let you know I saw it! And I know what you mean about DH not totally being convinced. My DH was very hands off at first and couldn't even see the line on the second test. It wasn't until I stuck the digi in his face that he started to believe this is it! If you are getting that dark of a line on a 10 miu you will definitely get a + on a digi! My first 10 miu strip was lighter and on my smu of the day it showed "pregnant."


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG OMG OMG !!!! SHUT UP!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!! Ok so I'm on my phone and due to my insomnia decided to check the thread! Sooo glad I did!!!! Omg I seriously can't stop saying that! Hahaha I'm so happy for you honey!!! Big hugs and can't wait to see the next test!!

:) so super happy I def won't be able to sleep now lol... My heart is racing for u!


----------



## leia37

Oh Haley, you've got me in tears. What beautiful lines :) Congratulations hon, cant wait to see next test xx


----------



## leia37

Wishin - have you tested early in excitement? :) x


----------



## gemmy

Wow Haley Congrats hun,really happy for you! look forward to your update later :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Well... Looks like the test may have been a fluke!! False positive??? Looks negative to me this morning :(

So bummed!!!


----------



## gemmy

:( have you tried another? what brand? Hate hate false positives, horrible let down. everything crossed for you, you are still in!


----------



## leia37

Big :hugs: for the bummed feeling but you yourself said that you are more likely to get a night positive than a morning one so test again this evening, remembering not to drink too much or wee too often. Good Luck hon x


----------



## Haleytivet

I used an Internet cheapie and an frer this morning. I got the positive on the cheapie last night. Also had some pink spotting last night when I went to the bathroom. I was straining though and it's gone now so it possibly could have just been a blood vessel.... Who knows!! One more day to turn for me then I'm out and on to the next month!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Haley I hope thats not the case :( It did take me a while to fall asleep as I was so excited...you deserve this after all you have been through!

Leia- I did test in excitement...but that bubble was quickly burst with a BFN!!! 

I feel a million times better today. I think the wrap I ate at lunch made me sick? I dunno but yesterday was HORRIBLE! I dont really have any 'symptoms' right now..just the usual sore boobs and twinges that are normal and expcted before af :(

cd26 today and 10dpo...Im pretty bummed but I am really really trying to put this in Gods hand again. I KNOW he will give me my miracle when its time and I am working on my patience.

I have also been MEGA bitchy this past week. I almost cant control my self. I feel awful because I have yelled at DS so much this week and for stuff that I would normally be patient about. I think ttc is really impacting my life and its hurting the ones I love...:( I wish I could not care or worry this much but I do and I cant help it.


----------



## linz143

I found that the FRERs were actually LESS sensitive than my 10 miu ICs. Haley, definitely try again tonight. That looked so positive last night! So sorry you are having to go through this my dear. I know I got a false positive once, but it was nowhere near as strong as that one you had last night.

Wishin - sorry your week has started off bad :( And 10 dpo is still very early! Lots of women I know don't get a + till the day before AF shows.


----------



## wishnhoping

the only thing this morning is that when i was eating my breakfast i totally gagged on it. I dont kow if its my mind wanting this so bad that i am playing tricks on myself (at this point thats what it feels like) but i was eating my normal bagel and something about the texture of it just made me gag and i had to run to the bathroom to throw it up.

I know people say 10dpo is early to test but my period is due in 4 days! that doesnt seem too early :(


----------



## wishnhoping

ps Linz- cant beleive you have a bump!!!! eeekkk! ur so cute!


----------



## Haleytivet

I am trying to not lose hope!! I just knew that the FRER would be positive this morning. I did think that I saw a hint of a line on the cheapie but could have been line eye. I am just saying it's negative until I can get a clear result. YES it was definitely positive last night. I agree that if it was a false positive then it was a very cruel joke!!! It was faint but very noticeable without having to squint!!! I am actually quite crampy today. Not sure what's going on. I will test again tonight, tomorrow morning and tomorrow night. If it's not positive by then I will stop the progesterone and start over!!! 

I am so tempted to just stop the meds next cycle and take a break! I am so torn whether that is a good idea or not. Afterall the 2 times I did get pregnant were without any help from medications... BUT they did fail so I just don't know what to do!!! 

I wrote hubby a message this morning saying "I guess you were right in not getting too excited last night" He replied. "Sucks! But we'll catch it next time!!! And ya never know... Maybe God has a plan for tomorrow"

I have completely allowed ttc to consume my life. As much as I want a baby and to be a mom I want peace from all of this!! I am at a loss on where to go from here... I don't want to give up because I know it will happen in due time just so frustrating to know I'm doing everything right....

AHHH....

Thanks for ya'll support!!! I know I can always count on ya'll for a reasonable and comforting response :) :hugs:


----------



## Haleytivet

So I just got an email about the worse ttc advice ever.... Thought we could all relate to these!!!! I know I can... My favorite is the first one!! I have been told this SEVERAL times!!!!!!!

Enjoy :)

"Just get drunk and you'll get pregnant!&#8221; Right because I HAVE to be intoxicated for the sperm to know where it's going. Thanks! -- Jewlz018

"Just relax and it will happen". When someone tells me this, I feel like it's almost a slap in the face. -- youngin12

&#8220;Try not to take a big poo after ovulating. You'll push everything out.&#8221; Obviously&#8230; -- rrcraz7

"When you sign up to adopt, I bet you'll get pregnant then! It worked for my friends!" -- LovesPie

"Buy a really big turkey baster, that way you can really get those sperm in there. That's how I got pregnant." From the cashier at Wal-Mart when I bought some tests. -- gsd mommy

"Just relax. I know couples who've made themselves infertile because they stressed themselves out so much." -- Ya Never Know

"Don&#8217;t have too much sex, or he will eventually be shooting blanks." My own OB confirmed this was false, there is no such thing as too much sex. -- VazquezGal

&#8220;Don't think about it because if you do you will jinx it.&#8221; Really? I didn't know brain activity affected fertility. -- niceybee05

"You want some of my husband's sperm? His works REALLY well!" From a friend who just had her second baby. -- scuzzlebutt

"Stop drinking milk, the hormones are messing you up." -- jteneback

My cousin told me it was because we didn't have enough tragedy going on in our lives right now... He and his wife got pregnant when went they were flat broke and both jobless. Thanks cuz. -- LifeInANutshell

A coworker told me today to "make sure I put my butt in the air and do NOT go to the bathroom afterward or I will pee out all of the sperm.&#8221; No thanks... I don&#8217;t want a UTI! -- mrsharris1

"Get drunk and go do it in a parked car" If we are drunk, should we really be in a car? -- tctibbe

&#8220;Drink orange juice and you will get pregnant" -- adge_dave

"You should be having sex 8 times a day.&#8221; -- Mrs Carrillo

"You do know which parts go where right? You are doing it right? Right? Maybe try reading a book about sex and make sure you're doing it right. From my grandma. -- ecleptic

&#8220;When you stop trying it will happen.&#8221; -- **Papps**

I had someone tell me to stand on my head for 15 minutes after sex and gravity will make conception occur. Um, yeah right -- after I pass out from the headache. -- hav2run

&#8220;Everything happens for a reason.&#8221; Ugh. -- Marie6

"Don&#8217;t wear tampons anymore, European women don&#8217;t have infertility problems because they don&#8217;t wear tampons" -- ginger67

&#8220;If your husband will drink Mountain Dew before sex then the sperm will swim faster and you'll get pregnant.&#8221; Given to me by a college educated woman who conceived the first month she tried and is now due with her 4th son! -- jehnm

"All you need is a bottle of wine and sexy underwear." I have a drawer FULL from my wedding shower -- 5 YEARS AGO! -- k-mart


----------



## giraffes

AHHHHH - Haley - I am sorry I missed the highs and lows of your postings, but can I just say it is still early, and plenty of people don't get their positives until much later on. Fingers crossed that it was an early positive and will be there super strong again tomorrow for the 23rd.

For anyone who's had a tough day, read this ... https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/mumsne...eople-you-briefly-love-when-you-have-children although be warned, my hormones meant I did sob my way through a few of the posts! It makes you feel good about the world though.

AFM - went shopiing for summery maternity clothes today - only had wintry ones and it's finally warmed up here. Got lots of nice comments on how neat my bump was from strangers which made me smile :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Although early, unfortunately I only have til tomorrow :( If I get a negative result tomorrow I have to stop the medications...

Thanks for you kind words!! I hope tomorrow is the day!!!

I will read what you posted over my lunch hour in case I break down crying lol


----------



## wishnhoping

"Just get drunk and you'll get pregnant!---Been told this so many times that I actually tried it a few months ahah

"Just relax and it will happen". --I want to punch the person in the face everytime they say this to me.

"Buy a really big turkey baster, that way you can really get those sperm in there. "----My sister in law brought this up at xmas...uhm i was scared

My cousin told me it was because we didn't have enough tragedy going on in our lives right now... He and his wife got pregnant when went they were flat broke and both jobless."----we have had more than enough tragedy where is our baby??

"You should be having sex 8 times a day. -- Im lucky if DH can go 8 times a month

When you stop trying it will happen. -- *****face palm******


Everything happens for a reason. ---How about STFU!!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Took the words right out of my mouth!!!!!!!!!! Love ya chick ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- reading through those right now...its def making me tear up. I have been in many of those situations and those people truly are angels


----------



## Haleytivet

Well I tested tonight and it was negative. I couldn't wait 4 hours without drinking or peeing so it was a little dilute! Tomorrow is the true test!!!! I hope I can get some rest tonight! My stomach has been in knots all day!!!! :(


----------



## Haleytivet

Well it's official.... I'm not pregnant. Tested negative this morning. Will test one more time this evening but it's unlikely to change! What a horrible day!! I hope I can keep it together being around my whole family tonight (it's my Mom's birthday) 

I just don't get it :( Wish I could stay in bed ALL day!!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Ok now it's really official!!! I had the urge to pee so I it up about an hour after testing and what do ya know HEAVY bleeding!! Are you serious??? Like I'm not even supposed to start bleeding until I stop the progesterone! I'm so emotionally drained! Waiting for the doctor to open so I can make my appointment! 

This sucks!!!

Wishin, still praying for you girly!! I hope you get your BFP soon!!


----------



## nats77

Awww Haley I'm so sorry hun! I know there's nothing I can say to make u feel better but I want you to know I'm thinking of you. Always here if you need us, huge great big hugs x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks! It means alot ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley I'm so sorry! it's even worse that the stupid test clearly was a bfp and messed with your mind! I sending you big hugs I hope today goes super fast so u can get into bed and recoup :(

Afm- bfn at 11dpo so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Af is due saturday 

Super bummed


----------



## nats77

Sorry for you too wishn, but your not out yet, i've said before i've never had a positive test till the day af due so you never know, Ruby may still be right!! xx


----------



## Haleytivet

Yep she's right! You aren't out yet!! You are only 11 dpo which is still quite early! 

Afm, I just got off the phone with my doc and I'm set for an appointment Friday morning! I guess we'll go from there! I'm going to ask him if he thinks it's a good idea to have the hubby checked. He had told me it was probably not necessary because we had gotten pregnant so he didn't feel concerned yet to have him checked. Maybe things are different now... I guess everyday brings something new!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley ur such a strong person **BIG HUGS**

Thanks Nats- I dont feel optimistic...and now I feel crazy too. I know you can will your self into believing symptoms but I didnt even KNOW heart palpitations WAS a symptom until after I got them and decided to look it up to see if it could be. It said in early pregnancy heart palpitations can result due to increased blood flow. And the awful awful heartburn was also weird because I know the only time I have EVER had heartburn was when pregnant but even then I didnt get it until the 3rd tri...I just dont get how I got so many good symptoms and now I am sitting here thinking i have lost my damn mind and made everything up?


----------



## leia37

Haley - I'm so sorry hon, huge hugs. I hate that the test played a cruel joke on you. Good luck at your appointment. huge hugs again, thinking of you xx

Wishin - no giving up yet. x

Giraffes - loved the thread, spent all night reading it. there are so lovely people in the world x


----------



## wishnhoping

Well I called my Dr and she refered me to a fertility center. Im kinda pissed off because apparently I could have gone to the fertility center at any time. But I feel some kind of peace knowing that I will at least rule out anything being wrong or if something is wrong or delaying the process then I hope I get help with it

I am just scared to death that I will walk in and they wont help me or just tell me ot lose weight. Ill be so mad!


----------



## giraffes

Haley - I am so so sorry. I hope your doc has some answers on Friday and you can face another cycle.

Wishin - I'm sure the fertility people will be lovely, it was when we started seeing them that things improved for us!

Leia - glad you liked the thread, I keep thinking over some of the stories. Like the woman in the hotel who continued to write to that little girl who'd lost her dad. And the man who found that boy's blanket and brought it to the house later on.

AFM - 20 week scan tomorrow and I'm terrified. I know my bump is expanding and everything was fine 4 weeks ago at our last scan but I can't stop worrying that there's something wrong. So hopefully it will all go well, and we'll get to know what colour it is!


----------



## wishnhoping

G- cant wait to find out what team you are on!!!

I reared up at the blanket one also! My son has a blankie he calls lily and he goes everywhere with it. He won't go to sleep without her and when he gets upset if he doesn't have her it's horrible because he won't calm down. That man went out of his way to return that blankie and I absolutely know how grateful that mother must have been


----------



## linz143

Haley, so sorry about the false positive... that is absolutely LAME. I did read on the TWW forums that there is a bad batch if ICs out there. You may want to check your batch # against that post.

Wishin - You're not out yet, girlie! Let me restate how my BFF got a negative at 11 dpo, and a + at 13 dpo. She said it was even so faint at 13 dpo that she could barely see it.

Giraffes, I am so excited to update your bundle color on the front page tomorrow! I am guessing... girl! No idea why, I just think that sounds right. Have you had any "feelings" about what it may be? Since about 2 weeks after my BFP I just felt strongly boy so I wasn't surprised at all when they guessed boy.


----------



## leia37

giraffes - enjoy your scan today, cant wait to hear gender and see piccies xx

AFM - very excited and nervous to see baby in scan tomorrow. And OH comes home a day early so he can come too :)


----------



## nats77

Giraffes - hope all goes well today, will be thinking of you. Oh and I think ur team blue lol x x x

Leia - hope all goes well tomorrow, lovely that ur oh will be with you x x

Can't wait to see both your pics x

Haley - how you feeling today?, hope the family get together wasn't to bad for you x x

Wishn - any news? How you feelin?

Linz - how's things with you? 

Afm think I should be due the witch around mon and for the first time ever I cant wait till she arrives! Lol then I'm gonna try with all my might and my newly clear reproductive bits to catch that eggy! I'm so excited lol x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- LMAO @ "newly clear reproductive bits" BAHAHAHA. Your BFP is in sight I just know it wont be long now

Leia- So glad that your DH gets to go too! Dont be nervous try to enjoy oyur pregnancy!!!

Giraffes- I also think you are on team blue....

BFN- 12DPO....FML


----------



## wishnhoping

found out today my sister and her fiance are trying...I am super excited for her! honest to god I am! her and her fiance will be wonderful parents! She is my son's godmother and shes awesome!

However..it did break my heart a little becasue I feel like she will get pregnant first try. and ill be here waiting for my miracle still :(


----------



## wishnhoping

oh crap...my sister already got married...duh! I meant husband...lol


----------



## wishnhoping

G- waiting!$!!!


----------



## nats77

Wishn - lol husband, fiancé all the same lol x x x

Giraffes - everything ok Hun? Was expecting a post from you? X x


----------



## wishnhoping

G- please post and update us when you can... Getting worried

Afm- period cramps started this afternoon I should start spotting tomorrow with a full flow on Saturday as scheduled :(


----------



## nats77

Aww sorry wishn but it's not over till she's actually here! I second that bout giraffes, I'm getting worried to ! Going to sleep now as its half past midnight here but will check in in the morning.

Anyone heard from first? Hope she's well x

Haley- still thinking of you Hun, hope your not too sad x x


----------



## linz143

Stalking for Giraffes! 

Wishin - it's ain't over till the fat lady sings!

DH and I decided to get out of the house tonight and see the midnight showing of Men in Black III. Don't know what I was thinking as I can't seem to stay up past 9 these days, but oh well! Might as well get it out of my system now!


----------



## nats77

Linz - make the most of being able to go to the cinema at midnight, cause soon u won't be able to even go to the cinema never mind at midnight lol (unless of corse u have good baby sitters, and no separation issues, unlike me lol I hate leaving my lo and he's 15 months now!)

Leia - good luck today looking forward to update

Still stalking! X


----------



## giraffes

Hi guys,

sorry for worrying you all! Everything is perfect, wonderful and fine!!! We are on team....blue :happydance: So well done Nats and Wishin. Hubby was completely convinced it was a girl, but he spotted the dangly bits before the sonographer told us so he knew before me! It was a great scan, incredible to see the inside of the heart moving and all the measurements. Baby wouldn't uncurl for them to do one measurement so I had to go on a walk, which was great as we got to see him twice :) 

Sorry for not posting yesterday, we decided to drive to see OH's grandmother who lives 4 hours away and show her the photos and tell her she was expecting a great-grandson. So we didn't get home till really late and I just fell into bed.

So here he is, our little boy, sucking his thumb...:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks 5 days.1.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leia37

Congratulations Giraffes, great news. So pleased everything went well. Brilliant scan photo. Yay, team Blue :) . xx

Cant wait for ours now. will post as soon as i can, unfortunately dont think there will be photo yet as last time i had to go back a few days later.


----------



## giraffes

Good luck Leia!! Hope it's magical xxx


----------



## linz143

Congrats, Giraffes!!! Yaaay! Team blue!! Time to update the first page!


----------



## wishnhoping

CONGRATS GIRAFFES!!!!! YAY FOR TEAM BLUE!!!!!

Leia- cant wait to hear about your appt!!!

AFM- BFN and AF arrives tomorrow. Im taking ab reak from the boards but Ill check in on all of you every once in awhile. Just need to clear my head. Bug hugs to all of you


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - take all the time you need, I had a month away at one of my low points TTC and it helped a lot.


----------



## leia37

Scan was great, still managed to stay team yellow. Wont be able to pick up report or photos until next thursday but all seemed to be in the right place and of the right amount. She said it was a big baby, which i find alittle scary as all mine have been tiny little sparrows not over 5lbs 1oz at birth. (although i realise this is just an estimation and can change by labour time.) Am very happy :).

Wishin - we will be here if you need us and when you are ready. Enjoy the break and relax. :hugs: x


----------



## giraffes

Leia - so pleased all went well, maybe baby is just big because he/she knows they're coming early like your other children and wants to put in some extra growing now!! Looking forward to the photo next week

xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - totally understand on the taking a break from the boards. I pretty much disavowed the tww boards for a few months since the chicks in there can get super obsessive crazy at times. We will be here for you when you are ready! :hugs: my dear!

Leia - Wonderful that everything looks great! I can't wait to see your new pictures! Are you and giraffes really only 2 days apart?

Wish we could get an update from first. I miss seeing her posts.


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - I hope you are right :). x

Linz - yep, 2 days apart and I think First is due exactly same day as Giraffes (?). x


----------



## nats77

Wow giraffes what a perfect picture! Beautiful baby boy, hope ur pleased and thanks for the update x

Leia great news that all is good with ur little yellow bundle, can't wait for your pic x

Wishn so sorry for you hun, sometimes the break can help, just know that we are here for you should you need us x x

First where r u? X

Haley guess ur takin a bit of time out to, just so u know u r still in my thoughts x

Everyone else hope all's well x x x


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies...Sorry I have been Mia, lets see where to start. Well I went for my 20 week check up last friday and to go over results from scan and everything seems to be going good, now just to wait like 8 more weeks for another scan :cry:..so then after that I come home to pack for a trip to Montana which was amazing seeing it on Tv just doesn't do it justice.BREATH TAKING!!! so we get back Tuesday night and I have been going nonstop every since, Laundry and House cleaning and today putting up my pool because these 90 degree days I just cant take..As for my little monkey there is movement all the time I just hope He/She stays that way for next scan..

Haley & Wishin - I am so sorry, I just knew this was your month..I will keep you 2 in my thoughts and prayers.

Giraffes - BEAUTIFUL Scan.

I hope everyone else is doing the best and I will check in with you lovely ladies tomorrow, Have a good night...


----------



## linz143

First! So good to hear from you! Glad that everything is going well. Enjoy your pool and trip! Sounds like a lot of fun. :) Were you able to find out the gender at the scan or are you team :yellow:?

Much <3 to you!


----------



## giraffes

First - glad things are going well!

My section is booked for the 3rd October (my ticker is slightly out but laziness has meant I've never got round to changing it after the dating scan!) It's quite odd knowing that our little boy will be here on that day (bar any problems) but it suits my like to be in control attitude!


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> First! So good to hear from you! Glad that everything is going well. Enjoy your pool and trip! Sounds like a lot of fun. :) Were you able to find out the gender at the scan or are you team :yellow:?
> 
> Much <3 to you!

According to the tech. "60% :pink:" Thats what daddy has been saying all along as I have had the same feeling, and if I go by "myths" then it's a very active Little Girl, so we will see next scan.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi ladies. 

Giraffes - So excited for you!!!!

Thanks for thinking of me ya'll!! The last week was quite a challenge for me. I started my 3rd round of Clomid on Friday. Saw the doctor and everything was good. I talked to him about DH seeing a specialist to be tested but he still thinks it isn't necessary. He did recommend me doing a post coital test that would allay some of my anxiety. On June 4 I will have this test done. He will take a sample of my cervical mucous with sperm in it and see what it shows under the microscope. He is checking for what my cervical mucous is like as well as DH's sperm amount and motility. It isn't as precise as a sperm analysis but if this shows that everything is good on his end he doesn't need to have any invasive tests done (which he doesn't want to do anyways :) )

I have been trying to read a lot of positive and uplifting things to get me through this journey. I am at peace with last month and ready to move forward... 

Here we go!!! 

Hope the rest of you are doing well... ALSO, Wishin I know you are taking a break from here but I am thinking of you girl!! Hope you get some clarity soon!! We'll see ya when you get back :)


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, hope ur all ok? I'm havin a down day today not quite sure why :shrug: I just woke up this morning with a real sinking feeling that it's never going to happen! I felt so positive a couple of weeks ago so really don't know where this had come from, but everywhere I look I see pregnant people, and I can't help but wish it was me. Silly I know and maybe I'll wake up tomorrow with a different mood on, anyway was missing you all so just thought id let off a bit of steam sorry guys x x x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - let off as much steam as you need, we're always here for you. I am totally sure that now your endo has gone things will improve for you, your body just wasn't ready for a baby until they got rid of it. Don't forget you've had an operation, so cut yourself some slack on feeling down!! Sending you big virtual hugs.

Haley - good luck with the post-coital test, apologies if this is a stupid question but do you have to BD at the doctors?? As for the sperm analysis, OH was great and got it done, but he was so embarassed about it. I did point out at the time that his test was a whole heap easier than mine!! Anyway, once he got his results he was super happy as it showed he had great swimmers - this totally did his man ego the world of good!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls,

Tomorrow I have my appointment with the specialist. I am nervous because I feel like they are going to turn me way and not help me. I dunno why I feel that way. I guess I think they will just say "hey if you lsoe weight" or "hey cut out caffeine"...etc and thatll be it. I hope it doesnt go like that but I have a feeling it will


----------



## leia37

Wishin - all the best for your appointment. I am sure that it will be fine and they will try to help you. Let us know how you get on. will be thinking of you xx

Nats - I hope you are feeling better now and more positive. With your now healthy uterus i have no doubt that you will get your bfp soon (as long as your other munchkins give you time to bd :) ) xx

AFM - picked up scan results this morning and all shows everything normal like i understood the other day. Unfortunately no good profile pics of baby. Every other scan i have had have always made sure there is a good pic for us but this was all very technical. I have ones of the heart and brain and a face on one that looks very skelatol :) .


----------



## nats77

Good luck wishn hope all goes well let us know what they say x

As for me well I'm no more positive today I'm afraid, have had a bit of a traumatic day today though, went to the dentist and I have to be sedated as I have a very severe phobia of dentist's so am feeling sorry for myself and a bit groggy, and I gotta have more treatment next week. So not looking forward to that! :nope:

Still no sign of af! Not sure when she's even due but sure it's about now! Just wish she'd hurry up already so I know where I am.

Hope everyone else is ok?

Glad all's well with ur scan Leia sorry u didn't get good pics x x x


----------



## gemmy

Hi ladies just checking in, not coming on here too much as it puts ideas in my head to test but I am holding out until Monday , I expect witch on Sunday at 13dpo. Really can't face a negative! Best wishes to you all x


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - good luck! Hope it goes well and it's the start of the road to your BFP.

Nats -Try not to worry hun, whenever I've had surgery it's always knocked my cycle a bit. 

AFM - hubby felt baby kick for the first time last night, magical moment! Baby had predictably been kicking every time I had eaten or drank anything so when he got in from work I made a drink and made him put his hand on my tummy. Boom, a huge kick on cue for Daddy :)

xxxx


----------



## nats77

Aww giraffes that's so lovely bought a tear to my eye x x x


----------



## firsttimer30

In need of some guidance :cry:.....I am an emotional wreck, so here goes. 
So my Boyfriend and I have been together for 4 1/2 years and for me it has been a struggle, he has 4 kids from a previous marriage and is 15 yrs older than me. To start his ex is crazy and I have put up with so much from her but nothing that I couldn't handle.. So for the past 2 1/2 yrs I have this chick that he dated like 20 something years ago in high school causing problems, I had to delete my FB account because I'm getting messages from people that he is cheating on me with her..So after hearing from family that she is a nut job and that she is trying to split us up I talked to him about it and said I knew what her intentions were and she needed to stop, so then she befriends his 2 older kids and after about a month it goes from them helping her around the house because her husband is in the Army and over seas to her just wanting to ask questions about me and him so when they stop going around she starts calling again, so I call her and in a nice way I tell her to stop that I don't like what shes trying to do that stirring around in another womans litter box was wrong and that if it didn't I would stick my foot in her ass..So the calls and texing stop and then her now ex husband starts messaging me that they are talking behind my back...Every time someone tells me this crap they always start with" you don't know me but I been hearing a rumor that they're seeing one another" of course I don't know them and if they did tell me their name I still wouldn't I'm not from around here I don't know anyone and they only know me through him.:shrug: 
So I get a call yesterday from a woman telling me this shit "a rumor I heard at work" I got nasty with her and told her I was fed up with stupid people calling me with this rumor shit that if it's true than give me proof not this I've heard shit...I told him about the call and ask if she was calling or texting or if he was calling or texing her and he says no, I don't know what to do..I have thought about going to her house but I'm so afraid of what I would do...Advice please......


----------



## nats77

First - let me start by giving you great big :hugs:!

I don't think I can really give you any advice as such but what I will say is there is so many nasty jealous people out there. The first thing I thought is how do all these people get ur number in the first place? That's a little strange in itself isn't it? I mean it's as if this evil woman has sort of set it up??
When people see other people happy and settled especially with a baby on the way it makes them jealous and for some strange reason they seem to want to ruin other people's happiness.
Only you truly know your husband, I think we all know deep down when something is not right, what does ur instinct tell you? 
My first instinct would be to trust your husband and put it down to jealousy on this crazy woman's side, have you tried being sneaky and checking his phone? I don't normally agree with this sort of thing but maybe it would put your mind at rest? 
I don't know what else to say Hun, I hope I haven't said anything out of line or that's upset you in anyway, just didn't want to read and run, keep us up to date as to how it goes. Good luck, will be thinking of you xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, I had the stomach flu this week and it was absolutely horrible.

First - It is your boyfriend's ex. He should be the one dealing with her, not you. He should call her up and yell, scream, threaten a restraining order, whatever he needs to do to get her out of your life. You don't need the stress with the baby. It's not good for you or LO. She's obviously not responding to you except to take a different approach when you start calling. Maybe a call to the police saying this woman is harassing you and then they will call her to get her side of the story would show her that you are not messing around.

DO NOT go over to her house because if it ends in a fight YOU will be the instigator for showing up over there. And there's nothing good about a pregnant woman who is in handcuffs. Plus if she can get you arrested for trespassing, harassment, or assault, it will just tickle her pink.

Your OH really needs to take charge on this and if he can't see that this stress is causing harm to his unborn child and or is unwilling to do anything about it just to protect his ex of 20 year's ago's feelings, I would begin to worry about what his true feelings towards her are.

I've been cheated on and I've cheated on someone before. And I can tell you that if your OH is willing to stand up for their "friend/ex/whatever" over your feelings (especially while carrying their child) when it is something totally legit, then something is going on. So you need to make it clear to him that he needs to resolve this and anything less than her severing all communication to your immediate family is unacceptable.


----------



## leia37

First - Big hugs hon, what a horrible thing to be having to go through. Cant advice you any different from Nats and Linz. I agree that its important for you and LO not to be stressed (easier said than done some days) and your OH needs to make sure thats not happening. I hope he sorts it. :hugs: xx

Linz - sorry to hear that you were sick last week. Hope you are feeling better and getting some food in you now. xx

Gemmy - Will be waiting for your update, crossing fingers for you xx

Wishin - How did your appointment go? x

Giraffes - fantastic that hubby has felt baby. :) makes it real for them. My oh has also felt baby kick. I wish the kids had the patience to wait for a kick but I will have to wait until the kicks get abit harder :)


----------



## gemmy

Thanks leia, af is kicking in though I am afraid. I haven't had red flow yet but since yesterday (11dpo) dried up brown blood and brown spotting. I am tring not to kid myself that I am still in as many of my periods start this way. I think cd1 will be tomorrow when i will be 13dpo. Onto cycle 8.... How are you and your papaya?

I also agree with the advice given to first :) Good luck.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning everyone!

The appointment went ok. They DID tell me that if they find anything 'wrong' they wont be able to treat me until I lose about 15-20lbs. So that was dissapointing...but again..my fault and I knew that they would say it. 

They are going to run a bunch of tests to rule stuff out so Im glad that they are still at least willing to do that much while I work on losing weight. 

Today I am having HSG done...
When my next cycle begins I will have a u/s done to check follicles or something?
Both DH and I have a bunch of blood work to do 
DH has to do a sperm analysis which Im still trying to talk him into

***SIGH***

It would be much easier to have a baby if Icould do it on my own


----------



## Haleytivet

Ahh wishin!! Well at least it's relieving to know they are doing all the tests and not making you wait until you lose the weight!! Good luck!! Hope everything comes back A-OK!!!!

I'm currently waiting in the doctors office for my appointment. I have a post coital test first, then my ultrasound!! I don't remember who asked, but no we don't BD at the doctors. We BD at home approx 2 hours before the appointment then they take a sample from your cervix and examine it under a microscope! Ill get those results today so no waiting!! THANK GOODNESS!!!!

Well I'll keep y'all updated :)

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley I am leaving for my appt in about 10 mins lol...

I am a little nervous. You all are going to think I am crazy but I still am not 100% convinced that I am not pregnant. I am still getting negative hpts but with all the symptoms I had that I couldnt have possibly made up in my mind (some I could have and im disregarding those) in addition to the fact that my period was sooo weird. I dunno I am just not convinced that there is not a chance Im pregnant. 

So anyways I am going through with it because its very likely that I am just crazy and making myself believe that Im pregnant and I dont want to waste another cycle. But if for some crazy reason I am pregnant then it would prob end up in a loss due to hsg :(

Ok gtg to the dr later! gl haley! and thanks for explaining how the test is done i had no idea how they did that either ahah


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and not sure if you have read about it but someone read up on decidual bleeding and i SWEAR thats exactly what i had. usually my periods are spotting the day before which is a tiny bit of blood when i wipe. followed by full flow the enxt day that last from 3-4 days and i always have tonz of clotting. 

my last period srated with one BIG spotting incident then nothing...then 2 days of full flow which had little to no clots and then nothing. just very different from my periods i was weirded out .i know u all think im nuts....its ok i do too


----------



## leia37

Wishin - hardly crazy. If you are then i'm betting we all are. I can count on both hands the amount of times that I have tested after AF (even when it was normal) because I had convinced myself that I was pregnant, sadly I never was. Really glad that they are going to test you anyway prior to having to lose weight. Let us know how you get on and good luck convincing your OH. xx

Haley - Waiting to hear your results, good luck hon xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Glad it seems like your appointment went well today. At least they are carrying on with the testing. Just remember that every step (whether it's good or bad at the start) will get you closer to getting pregnant. I know what you mean about the strange AF, though. I had a few weird ones here and there and wondered what the heck was going on. Even after getting my BFP I had 5 days of spotting (although it was spotting and nothing more).

I had a friend who has very light cycles and her first month being pregnant she thought that her SUPER light cycle was strange, but 2 weeks later she started screaming at DH for chewing too loudly and decided to take a test only to find out she was 6 weeks along at that point. So it does happen! However, MOST women are able to get a positive reading by the day their AF is missed. I don't think you're crazy at all. :)

Haley - hope your appointment went well! Looking forward to hearing your results!


----------



## Haleytivet

Ok ladies... The appointment went GREAT!!! Post coital test was great! DH sperm is perfect so the SA is not needed!! WOOHOO!!! 

Only had 1 follicle large enough to produce an egg but it was pretty big!! YAY :) I had the trigger shot again and my doctor fussed me about taking pregnancy tests early!! lol it was really probably the most honest laugh that I've had in awhile!!!

So of course because we had the post coital test we dtd this morning.. I got my smiley tonight and now I am having tons of ewcm.. Debating whether I want to dtd again tonight or wait until morning.. Just don't want to miss it!!! lol Hubby is good with either.. What do you ladies think I should do??


----------



## linz143

Haley - That's wonderful! I think if DH doesn't have any count issues then it doesn't matter. I would say go for it when you see the EWCM! That's the only time DH and I dtd during my fertile period, and well... you know how that turned out!


----------



## wishnhoping

I agree that if your dh didn't have any issues with his swimmers then
Go at it girl! :)

Ps- why didn't someone tell me hsg hurts!? It went well no blockage! So next step is
Blood work and them u/s at the beginning of next flow


----------



## giraffes

Yay for Haley and Wishin - good news all round :) So pleased for both of you xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Well the tww began today!! Uggh! Here we go again :)

Wishin, hope you are feeling better!!!


----------



## nats77

Good luck Haley,

My darling oh has agreed to bd from tues to tues, think I'm due to ovulate around thurs, fri or sat but I'm away on a hen weekend fri till sun so will miss sat nite for sure but gonna try for fri morning and sun nite and just hope for the best, feeling positive this month! 

Lol at what I just wrote, how many times have I said I'm positive for this month? Only time will tell xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Hope everything is going well for you this month and that you don't have any lasting pain from the procedure.

Haley - Yay!! I always found the tww to be less stress than the first half since there's nothing to do but enjoy yourself now. So live it up and we'll all cross our fingers that this is your month!!

Nats - Sounds like a great plan! Timing is everything and it sounds like you will have it covered entirely! 

AFM - Had my 16 week appointment this week and it was pretty boring. This was the first time I went in and had no results to review, no ultrasound to do, or paperwork to fill out. I literally went in, got weighed, had BP taken and then sat there while my doctor asked how my headaches and nausea were. Since both of them have subsided she basically said, "Great! Then see you next month!"

I am still waiting to feel movement. Any of the currently pregnant or previously pregnant remember when they started feeling it? I literally don't feel ANYTHING and women on the forums who are 16 weeks are saying that the baby kicks hard enough that even their husbands can feel it from the outside! What?!


----------



## nats77

With my first I didn't feel movement until I was 5 and a half months pregnant, and even then it was only little flutters, with my second it was much earlier about 3 and a half months, so I shouldn't worry u will defo get movement soon and after a while u will wonder what it feels like to not have moving body parts inside you! Lol
It is however such a magical thing x x x


----------



## linz143

Ok, a little off topic, but this forum has been a little slow lately, so how about a HUGE vent from me?! Bear with me ladies, I am PO'd right now!

A little background: I hate gift showers, from bridal to baby, mostly because they just seem like a party you invite a bunch people to that you know well or barely know at all to come and give you a ton of gifts. They just seem greedy sometimes. For baby showers, I understand more because there is a lot of stuff to buy and a lot of people are willing to buy baby a gift anyway, so you can kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I will have one, but only because my friend is throwing it for me, and because it is my first child.

Note: I did not have a wedding shower because we eloped and I did not want one either. We received no wedding gifts except for the money my parent's gave us that funded our trip to Vegas, and a couple miscellaneous gifts from family and friends that were given because they wanted to. There was no registry (on purpose). When my MIL asked if we were going to throw a party and invite everyone to celebrate I told her that would defeat the point of eloping in order to keep costs to a minimum. Her response? "Well then how will you get gifts?!?" Uhhh, I don't care? As far as I am concerned, if I don't invite someone to my wedding, then why would I expect them to give me a gift?

I digress... on to the real meat of this rant.

Yesterday I received a baby shower invite to my SIL's baby shower... that she is throwing for herself. Ok, fine, you don't have anyone to throw it for you, I understand. Except that she already has a 2 year old girl. Granted, this one is a boy, so I can understand a SMALL registry of diapers, clothing, and some toys. I don't believe in having multiple BIG showers unless the kid is born years after the last sibling when you thought you were done having kids. She, on the other hand is 25 and has always wanted more kids.... 

So I went onto her registry expecting to see a small list of the before mentioned items only to see that she has registered for 3 cribs, 2 plush rocking chairs, swings, mattresses, 5 different diaper bags, high chairs, 2 separate pack n' plays, boppy pillows, multiple strap on carriers, etc... WTH?? And then the worst part was when I saw her registering for pink diapers (36 month size) and toys for ages 2-6. Those items are OBVIOUSLY for her 2 year old daughter and I find it in super poor taste to be registering for them in your latest kid's baby shower. I scanned through the list and there must be over 300 items and $5,000 worth of stuff that she is registered for. I can't understand why someone with a 2 year old would need ALL of that stuff for a new baby. 

Not to even mention that her invite asked for not only a gift, but for people to also cook a dish, and bring diapers for a raffle.

Ummm usually my limit for kids per event is $25 (birthday/Christmas/baby shower) and for a wedding $50. If I buy food, diapers, and a gift it's going to be WAY more than that!

Am I totally a Scrooge or is my SIL being greedy??


----------



## gemmy

wow! omg that is mega bucks!! hard to comment as baby showers over here are seen a an american idea and are starting to get more common I believe although I have never heard of gift lists like that (that is a wedding thing). When I was pregnant some friends put money together and bought me a few token items as a surprise and set out some decorations and food. That was nice. Listing all that stuff is sooo extravagent and very cheeky asking for items for her daughter! But just because she asks doesn't mean she will get right? You should not feel obliged to spend that much, especially when you have a little one coming!


----------



## leia37

Linz - firstly with my first i didnt feel any movement until 18 - 20 weeks and even then it was a tiny bubble like feeling where i thought is this baby?. It will happen and soon and is the most magical thing in the world :).

secondly, i am completely with you on the showers. we did a similar thing for our wedding and had it on our land. because we live in a different country to most of our friends we offered them somewhere to holiday (camping) for as long as they wanted and to bring what drink they wanted to drink. Friends here we asked to bring a dish of something with them. no gifts, except like you the ones that were a surprise from the people who wanted. I have never had a baby shower, although not really an english thing. Your SIL, in my opinion, is being greedy and you are not being a scrooge. Those are crazy asks even for a first baby. Buy something within your buying price range and leave it at that. xx


----------



## linz143

I agree, Gemmy! Even though showers are common place here, the reason I dislike them is for this kind of thing. When it turns into a present fest rather than focusing on the happy experience of welcoming the baby. People were horrified when I didn't have a wedding shower and all they could ask was how I was going to get presents, then?? My explanation was that getting married was the only gift I needed and if people REALLY felt compelled to get me something then it would be on their own terms and not mine.

For my best friend I bought her the car seat she registered for and it was about $110, but we've been besties since we were 2. There is no one else I would spend that kind of $ on. I will probably spend $25 on a gift like I normally do. Then I will probably spend $15 on a smaller pack of diapers, and probably skip on the chili (she indicated it was to be a chili cookoff and have everyone prepare their best recipe). We're already going to be driving 2 hours to get there, so I'll just say I wouldn't have been able to keep the food warm and we'll eat before hand since I don't believe in showing up at a pot luck empty handed and then eating as well.


----------



## gemmy

sounds like a plan :) and of course for a best friend you do feel the warmth for thm to want to spoil them :) you have the right idea! We don't have wedding showers but wedding gifts at an actual wedding on the day. There is a lot of pressure on you. My friend who emigrated 10 years ago mentioned the "push present" you guys have (though like that idea - I mentioned it many a time to dh ;) but actally was the last thing I thought of in labour lol) and she mentioned another tradition - was it a holiday/vacation thing? don't know, minds gone blank lol :)


----------



## linz143

Well that's the thing about wedding showers is that if you get invited to a wedding shower, you are expected to bring a gift, and then ALSO send one (or bring one) for the wedding.

And the vacation/holiday you are talking about is a babymoon. Personally, I'm not wealthy enough to go off vacationing when I'm trying to save up (DH is going to stay home so we'll be a 1 income family for awhile). However, we go camping during the summer weekends and that's our favorite get away. Plus we just went to Hawaii in January for our belated honeymoon. I can't see us needing another vacation before the baby arrives.

As for the push present, I'd never heard of that before till I read a thread on it in second tri. I think it sounds wonderful to be showered with a gift after giving birth, but for me, DH has been treating me like a queen this entire pregnancy: feeding me when I can't cook (even though he's a terrible cook), putting up with my lack of libido and crying spells, rubbing my belly every night, and holding my hair back as I throw up. I couldn't imagine (as some of the women in this thread I was reading) demanding he get me a gift for carrying his child for 9 months.


----------



## gemmy

That's the one - Babymoon! She laughed at the notion as well, it's funny they have these little names. But come to think of it we camped when I was about seven months pregnant. People thought I was crazy but it was lovely. We were only up the road and we even came back for a mid wife appointment! but it was planned simply as a summer holiday lol. Ah how lovely your dh is doing all that. I know the last thing you need or can afford is a luxery gift after giving birth. The best gift they can give you youboth have and the next thing they can give you is a little sleep when they go on duty. No doubt your sil will go the whole hog though ;)


----------



## linz143

And speak of a luxury gift, the delivery fees will be $1,500-$2,000 alone! So there goes a nice piece of jewelry!! lol....


----------



## gemmy

Wow, I never knew it cost that kind of money over there just to delivery your baby!! Shocking!


----------



## linz143

With the insurance I have, I have to pay 10% of the cost of all hospital visits up to a maximum of $3,000 in one year. A vaginal birth costs $10k-15k, while a csection can cost up to $20k.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz I don't remember when I felt baby move but it was later on... Perfectly normal for you. Not to feel anything! As for the gift thing- I had a baby and bridal shower and I was absolutely shocked to get almost everythig on my baby registry. It's not part of our culture (I'm from brazil) so I had no idea it was that big of a deal I was amazed, grateful, and humbled at the support of my family. Note that the shower was thrown for me by my sister and I would NEVER do one for myself i think that's wrong of ur sil! Also I'm not against a shower for multiple babies as long as its jist a party with no registry. Just a pure celebration ... She should have enough stuff from baby #1. I never had a banymoon or a push gift ... Uhm yeah I think that's weird and don't see the point

Afm- I haven't been using opk this month but started getting A LOT of ewcm on cd10 which seems really early to me. It's cd 13 today so I should O in the next few days.. Still debating on using opks...I feel like I'm beating a dead horse with negative after negative so why bother

Oh and to top things off- my sister found out she's pregnant today. First time trying....

That's all


----------



## linz143

Wishin - hope that you are making use of the days you get ewcm! You don't always ovulate when you think you do. I used to ov anywhere from CD 12-15 and the month I got pregnant I ov'd on CD11. Only reason we even BD'd on CD 10 was because I had a ton of EWCM (and was in the mood of course). So as far as I'm concerned, EWCM is the best indicator of your fertile time no matter what day you're on.

Sorry about your sister. :( I mean I'm sure you're very happy for her on one hand, but on the other I know what it feels like to feel like you've been trying forever only to have someone say they got pregnant on their first go-round. <3 <3 <3

Make the best of your fertile time honey! Wouldn't it be great to be only a few weeks behind your sister?


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz u always cheer me up :)

I am super happy and excited for my sister I swear! She's been a wonderful godmother to my son and I hope I get the chance to do the same... I just feel sad for me :(

I do pray that we catch the egg this month it would be amazing to share the pregnancy with my sister and have our kids be the same age.

Ewcm on cd10 we bded cd10, cd11 and hopefully today and tomorrow too


----------



## wishnhoping

Ops I meant we bd cd10 and cd12 skipped 11


----------



## wishnhoping

Got my smiley face this afternoon... Dh is so tired though so I don't think we will bd today :(

Def tOmorrow and hopefully Monday


----------



## gemmy

Isn't that always the way? You can guarantee whenever I get my smiley dh is tired...and I am tired.... last month I did not enjoy bding at all, and he seemed huffy at me for saying "we need to...". Gonna try and spice things up this month but still have another week before opk testing and bding. Good luck catching that egg :dust:


----------



## giraffes

Wow, I seem to have missed a lot!

Gemmy - good luck for this month.

Wishin - fingers crossed for catching that egg. Hugs for your sister's news.

Linz - don't worry at all about the movement thing. I got really frustrated with all the posts about "I can feel my baby do x y and z and I'm not even pregnant yet" well that's maybe an exaggeration but you know what I mean! I have an anterior placenta, which made things later as well, but I was 21 weeks before I felt anything for definite and 22 before hubby could feel it. Now at 23 weeks you can see him kicking and my tummy moving, so it does happen. It's magical, wonderful and I love it.

Haley - hope your wait is going ok.

AFM - ***edited out***


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey girls! I guess I'm in the tww...

We bd cd10,12,14 and 15. Positive opk on cd13. I'm pretty at peace with our effort this month so going to try to take it easy and relax this tww. I think I'll test 6/23. Haley when
Do you test?

Also had a question. Had ewcm starting cd10 like I said above + opk cd13 but
Still had some clear cm last night cd14... Do you think I still should consider yesterday cd14 O day? Making me 1dpo today? I'm just confused because i don't normally get this much cm so not sure what it means


----------



## nats77

I cant answer ur question wishn, im useless with the whole ewcm business, i dont seem to get any anyway???? maybe thats why i haven't got a bfp yet?? but just wanted to wish you loads of luck for this month, fx xxxx


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - That's awful about your relative... I can't believe half the things that some pregnant women have to go through. Right now DH's sister is pregnant and due in August and her boyfriend just left her. This is now her second baby that her boyfriend (two different fathers) at the time up and left before the baby was born. I just can't imagine what a burden of stress that would be during a time that is supposed to be happy.

Wishin - I typically find that the day BEFORE ovulation is the day I have the MOST ewcm. I still get some on the day of, but not as much, and then sometimes on the day after, although sometimes it goes from clear to slightly cloudy in the days after (gross, sorry for the tmi). Anyway, so if you had it most abundantly on CD 13, then I'd count CD 14 as Ov day, or whatever was the case for you. I still get some after, but it's nowhere near as much as I do in the days leading up. Fx'd this is your month, my dear! Sounds like you got all your bases covered, so there's nothing to do now but relax!


----------



## nats77

Ok this is a tmi question coming up, how are we checking cm? Is it just when u wipe? Or do you really have to investigate? Maybe I'm not 'checking' correctly? :blush: So if any of you would like to give me some advice on how I should check it would be appreciated :blush: x x


----------



## linz143

I don't investigate. Mine is basically what came out on the TP when I went to the bathroom. But mine can be so abundant that I literally have to wipe multiple times when I'm in my fertile period to get it all. (Gross, I know, sorry) And it's not like everytime I go to the loo, it would be maybe once or twice on the day before ovulation.

But I have a feeling I have a lot more than the normal person (didn't help me get pregnant any faster though) since my BFF said she almost never saw any and got pregnant on their first month trying.

Not to mention that I definitely notice a difference between the amount I get when I am hydrated vs not so much. If you're not already drinking 8-10 glasses of water a day, start doing that a couple days before you hit your fertile time and see if you don't notice an increase in the amount of EWCM. I am always drinking a TON of water since I get frequent UTIs and the only way I've found to prevent them is to literally never allow myself to get dehydrated.


----------



## wishnhoping

I don't investigate either just what comes out on tp. I hardly ever get a big amount but this cycle it was quite a bit on cd10... Indont know ... Don't really care inthink we did all we could this month and now I'm just going to wait

Testing June 23


Haley any news? Where are u?


----------



## leia37

Haley, Wishin, Nats - Fingers crossed for you all on your TWW xx


----------



## nats77

Thanks for that ladies, I'm not sure it matters now anyway tbh :cry: I think I'm out already. Is it possible to ovulate as early as day 7 or 8? I had some twinges yesterday on my right side, which maybe were o pains or maybe not? Anyway after oh's promise to bd every day all week starting last night, he went to sleep early because he'd been up all night and dealing with severe floods all day :cry: so if it was ovulation then we've missed it :cry: I felt so positive for this month as well. Maybe I'll go get some opk's today just to see if I can work out what's going on. 

Wishn- sounds as if u've done all u can this month, gl will be stalking x

Haley- how you doing? Are you still on same cycle as wishn? X

X x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I only ever checked my CM with what came out - I know some people go for the whole "root around inside" method, but I never bothered!

Linz - that's rubbish for your SIL, is she coping ok? I just don't get how anyone could leave their partner when she was pregnant. It takes 2 to make a baby... 

AFM - hubby came home with flowers and some gardening things I'd been after last night, just because. I cried. Not sure that was the response he was after!! Hormones :D 
Good luck to the 2wwaiters xxx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Dang it! Why do you have to test on the weekend I'll be camping?! Ack! 

Nats - It can be possible to ovulate that early but it is highly unlikely. I have gotten twinges before that early, but I think of it more as the follicle growing and not the actual release of the egg. Keep BDing till the time you normally ovulate just to be sure. Also, every other night is just as good as every night. I asked my OB once how often we should BD and she said once every few days would be fine.

Giraffes - Not really sure how she's coping. I just see her facebook posts about how she's letting go or getting ready to be a single parent all over again. DH kind of went off on her in one post. The background here is that he is adopted and she is a full blood sibling. Basically his birth mother got pregnant with him at 15, delivered at 16 and gave him up for adoption. Then 2 years later she got pregnant again with the same father, and then went on to have 2 more kids before the husband left her. So DH has 3 full blood siblings, and because it was an open adoption they all know each other. So DH is very, very sensitive to people who just have kids without thinking about it or even being in stable relationships before hand. His sister had only been with the guy 6 months before she got pregnant and BOTH of them already have kids from other relationships. So DH basically told her that acting irresponsible and not bothering to use protection and now them splitting up that the kid will be the one who pays for it and that she can't just keep going around having kids with someone just because she is in love with them for a few months.

Regardless of whether or not he was right to say it, I imagine it would give you a bit of a complex and a harsh look at people who don't plan for kids smartly if you were given up for adoption while your 3 younger siblings were kept.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- when I went away to Mexico u got your bfp so maybe I'd you go camping I'll get mine ;)


----------



## linz143

Haha, I like the way you think! I can return the favor by leaving for the weekend! And I think last time I went to Hawaii, First got her BFP. I need to go away more!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - it could really mess you up what your OH has been through and sometimes I think people have to hear a few home truths from someone. Babies are a big deal, it seems like half the world gets pregnant when they don't want to be and the other half can't get pregnant when they do. 

I'm off for a few days too, so maybe that'll help as well!


----------



## nats77

Well I'm all in a tizwaz now :cry: been back to dentist today and I need more work done but I have a severe phobia of dentist's so I have to be sedated! Now they can't do sedation if I'm pregnant and my appointment is not till 1st August! :cry: I know it sounds silly but I'm sooo upset :cry: I was hoping this would be the month we catch that egg but I'm being told to wait! :cry: I want to scream 'hello I've waited 15 months already now I just want my baby' 
What should I do? Just go for it and see what happens, probably won't fall anyway then can go ahead with treatment or wait till after?
I'm upset confused and feeling very sorry for myself! 
And we bd last nite so technically could be to late anyway! 
Thanks for the advice earlier Linz x

Oh and Wishn, I'm away this weekend as well on a hen weekend so hope that is a good sign for ur bfp! :hugs: x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hahaha you are all making me laugh! How sad it would be to get my BFP and you are ALL away!!! 

Nats- I would just keep trying....if you get pregnant then something else can be figured out if not then you can go and do the procedure as scheduled. 

Just logged into FERTILE book and within the past 3 days have gotten 4 pregnancy announcements

2 friends from college, 1 friend from high school, and my sister....**SIGH** Thanks for rubbing it in universe


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, yeah I'm over myself now just going to keep trying, I've come to far and been thru to much to start preventing now! Gonna try hypnosis? Anyone had any experiences with that? 
Which day are you actually testing wishn? I don't think I'll have acess to b and b whilst I'm away so Wont b able to check in till sun, but I will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for your bfp x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey girls!! Sorry I have been away, mostly because I stopped getting email notifications when someone posts.. Not sure why it stopped sending them... 

I was fussed for not checking in (thanks Wishin ;) ) 

I am doing great! Surprisingly calm this tww. I have been reading my new book (Fifty Shades Trilogy) and I am consumed!!! I only started reading it a week ago and I'm already halfway through the 2nd book!!! Anyways, not sure if it's the book or what but I find my mind isn't consumed with this process half as much as normally. This is the first time I have gotten on a forum in over a week and only this one. I haven't googled or stalked any forums nor have I really symptom spotted this cycle. I do have symptoms but I am chalking it up to the meds....

I will be testing on Tuesday the 18th. I am currently 8dpo and will be 14dpo when I test. We shall see!!

Hope everyone is doing well!!!

I'll check in sooner next time ;)


----------



## Haleytivet

Soooo, VERY unofficial but I got a faint positive on an FRER this morning. I will test again tomorrow. I haven't told hubs yet because if it is still positive, then I want to tell him tomorrow on Fathers Day!!!!!!

Last month I got a false positive on a cheapie test so I am feeling more hopeful this month since it's a good test brand! Keep me in y'all thoughts!!!!!


----------



## linz143

OOooooohhhh Haley!! I hope this is it for you, girl! I would be taking another as soon as I had to pee again! That's what I did! Also, the first day I got a faint positive, I was also able to get a positive on a digi! If I were you I'd get a pack of digi's and try one today and then one tomorrow to show DH if it comes up positive!

What a fantastic Father's day gift that would be! I SO hope that this is it for you, girl!

Any pics to tide us over with?


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks!! I'll take a pic and upload it here in a bit! It was too funny I was moving furniture at my parents office today an my mom asked are you sure you should be lifting all this furniture. I said, mom I'm not pregnant yet and even if I was I'm not crippled! Lol it was like she knew!! Weird!


----------



## Haleytivet

Here it is!!! Hope ya'll can see it :)
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Haleytivet

I guess Mom's _JUST KNOW_!!!!! :cloud9:

Pray my little bean sticks this time. Oh and just a little bit of history... last June was our first positive - 10 days before Father's day... Let's hope the lines get darker!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-4.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## linz143

Congrats, honey!!! I see it FOR SURE this time! So did you tell DH or are you going to spring it on him tomorrow??

What an amazing father's day gift!! Soooo sooo happy for you! Now work out your due date for me, quick!


----------



## Haleytivet

I know right?? I'm so excited! I'm all kinds of emotions right now. I hope my body isn't playing a cruel joke on me!! Seeing the words pregnant is when it started to sink in for me... I'm waiting to tell him when we wake up and it looks like Feb 27, 2013 :)


----------



## leia37

Thats fantastic Haley, so excited for you. Keeping fingers crossed. What a brilliant fathers day gift :) xx


----------



## gemmy

Wow Haley so happy for you honey :) :) :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!! Haley! I got on FB an saw ur MSG to me and my heart immediwtly stopped because I knew!!!! I got all testy eyed for you! How exciting!!'nn omg and to even see it on a digi!!!!!! That's the best fathers day present ever!! I'm just so excited and happy for you!!! Eeeeee! Congrats!!!!!!! You better tell us how u announce it to dh! I can't believe u havent told him!


----------



## wishnhoping

Teary eyed****

Sorry I'm on my phone


----------



## Haleytivet

So the line is darker this morning! 

I bought DH a Father's Day card that had Happy Father's Day Daddy-to-Be in it and woke him up and gave it to him with a sweet little message in it. It took him a few minutes to get it though! He said at first he thought it was just saying he was eventually gonna be a daddy because I wrote "Just Because" on the envelope. lol... MEN! I thought it was pretty obvious!!

Then he asked me where
his present was and I patted my tummy. He said " Don't hurt my child" lol oh boy!! And the fun begins!!!

I'll also probably tell my parents today in a Father's day card! Since I work with them everyday it will be hard to hide it from them since I'll need an appt soon!! Plus I can't hide anything from my mom!!

Thanks for all the well wishes!!


----------



## linz143

Haley, now that I've updated the first page with your awesome news, you're official! :D

So, how do you feel about having a pisces? :)

I'm sure your parents are going to be thrilled. Announcing to family is the best part of first tri (besides the initial :bfp:). Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Haleytivet

Ooooooo I liked seeing that!!!! Thanks :) I don't know much about the zodiacs so I'll have to go read. That's one I've never read. Not a single family member is a Pisces... :)

Thanks again! I'll share more when I get home!

Oh and I got another positive digi just now!! Hehe ;) never gets old seeing that BFP!!!


----------



## nats77

Wow Haley so so so happy for you! Absolutely amazing news! :happydance: :happydance: awwww u must be just so excited! I only just got back from my hen weekend and I came in and checked b&b and found this news, fantastic:thumbup: :thumbup::happydance: x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Thanks Nats!!

We're just getting home from lunch. It was perfect!! My parents and sister are ecstatic!!! 

I'm still on cloud nine!!!

Can't believe how tired I am though... WOW!! It's like I'm drugged I'm so sleepy!


----------



## wishnhoping

Pisces is a great sign! But I'm biased ;)

Still so super excited for you!


----------



## linz143

Haley - oh yeah, I still get tired ALL the freakin time! Even had to take a mid noon nap today even though my day consisted of sitting around and doing nothing till dinner with the folks!


----------



## nats77

I would like to know why mother nature is sooo cruel? My boobs are so sore that if I didn't know better then I would swear I was pregnant! Only thing is I'm pretty sure I ovulated on mon ( very early ) as it was the only day I had any sort of twinges, and we only bd on tues so that kind of makes it impossible for me to get a bfp this month. But why are they so sore???? Rah!

Wishn any news? X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats my understanding is that after you O your body starts to build up progesterone to sustain a pregnancy...progesterone is what gives us a lot of our symptoms..including sore boobs. Whether or not you are pregnant your body automatically starts building it up after O and if AF is coming you will start to release it..why symptoms go away..but if oyu get preggo progesterone will continue to build up

Im doing ok. Im 8dpo today and actually planned on testing starting today but I havent really "felt" any different. In fact I have less symptoms this month then any other month. I have sore boobs which is typical and have been super tired with a horrid headache that started yesterday. Besides that I dont have anything..no cramps no twinges nothing. So since I am not feeling very confident I decided not to test this morning and will hold out until Wednesday maybe? If Im still not feeling anything by then I may even wait til Saturday ...eh just not 'feeling it' 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishnhoping

Only weird thing is that I took a nap on Satruday and Sunday...coudlnt keep my eyes open. But I have been having trouble sleeping at night so I figure thats why i have been so tired


----------



## giraffes

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Well done Haley!!! Fantastic news to login to. So so so pleased for you, and pisces is a great sign (I too am biased).

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nats77

Well wishn u never know I seem to remember when Linz got her bfp was the month she got the least amount of symptoms! So maybe this is ur month? I do hope so two bfp's in one month would be great!

I'm wondering if I did ovulate on mon, that would of been at cycle day 7 which is definitely early for me, I'm usually day 10 or 11. Will I still be due af on the same day or will early ovulation mean early af? Sorry for being a bit dumb but just a bit confused????


----------



## linz143

You're absolutely right, Nats. The month I had NOTHING was the month I got my BFP! Actually, looking back I had a hot/flushed face on 9 dpo and that was about all. Felt kind of like I was about to get sick but never did.

Also, Nats, if you did indeed ovulate early, then AF would also come early. But I would not be convinced that she did. Sometimes right before ov I would get super sore BBs, so it may be happening in a day or just have happened recently.


----------



## firsttimer30

Wow, I have missed alot.. A big congrats to Haley.:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well.
As for me my lil monkey is very active to active at times(kicks and punches in the toot) not to comfortable. I went for my 24week check up and Sugar test and I now have to go back Thursday for the 3hr test and talk about my iron as is was low. so I'm hoping a change in my diet will take care of it all..Other than that I feel amazing working on the nursery which is almost complete and looks Beautiful now just to find out if it's a boy or girl...


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats how long are your cycles? If you O on cd 10 or 11 usually then that sounds like you have a short cycle? Do you know how long your lp is? Its totally possible to O earlier ...I joined babycenter and am hearing a lot more about people ovulating right after their period like cd 5 and 6! So its possible...

Linz- I did get a hot flushed face yesterday (7dpo)...now u all are kind of getting me excited. I didnt really think anything of it. When did you test positive after that? it was at 11dpo right? argh...

Another question for your linz- so my lp has been pretty steady at 13 days for a few months. Last month it was really weird at 15 days and my period was only 2 days...then this cycle I ovulated a tad earlier at cd14 (+opk cd13). Sooo here is my question- do I assume 13 days lp from O date or follow last month's lp of 15 days which would put me closer to the cycle lengths i have been having (30ish days)

i hope that made sense...


----------



## wishnhoping

first- Welcome back! Post pics of the nursery when you have time! When do you find out the sex?


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> first- Welcome back! Post pics of the nursery when you have time! When do you find out the sex?

Will do...I have to call and make an appointment so hopefully in the next couple of weeks..If it wasn't for my step daughter and my mother planning a shower (that I could do without as I don't like them at all) I wouldn't find out.
We (my mother and I) have been at odds since I told her, she has been planning every since.


----------



## nats77

A usual cycle is between 26 and 28 days starting with spotting first day or two then heavy bleed for 4 days. But I don't know if things might b different now Ive had lap done? 
I've been getting like twinges today as well so I really don't know where I am or what's going on? Will just have to wait and see when I come on next then I'll have a better idea for next cycle

Sounds positive wishn, will be stalking x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh wishin, I surely hope this is it for you!!! I have everything crossed for you. 

I went had blood work today. I should get my results tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday morning. I'll have a repeat quant hcg on wednesday also. So far my lines are still getting darker... Yay!!!


Nats, fingers crossed this is it for you also! 3 BFP's would be fabulous!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well also ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay for darker tests!!!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Yup, it was 11 dpo, but if you do decide to test before then, know that I also tested at 9 dpo and it was stark white BFN. As for cycle length, mine would regularly fluctuate between a 13 and 15 day LP so I just assumed that AF was only late once it had passed 15 days. However, I usually had some sort of spotting by 13 dpo whether or not it was going to be a 13 or 15 day LP. I don't think it would be out of the question to test at 13 dpo if you don't have AF by then.

First - how come they didn't offer you an anomaly scan around 20 weeks? I have mine next week at 19 weeks and I didn't have to ask for it, it's just part of the routine tests.

Haley - Can't wait to hear what your levels are! I have to go back and look up mine, but I do remember that at 12 dpo they were 62.

Nats - fx'd for you that your cycle returns to normal this month! <3


----------



## Haleytivet

I didn't have any spotting at all so far this cycle. The last 3 cycles I had spotting around 7-8 dpo. Nothing even close to looking like spotting this time. I have had a ton of creamy discharge.... Hope that calms down.. It's quite the nuisance lol

Wishin, I can't wait for you to test. I also got a negative on 9dpo. I didn't get a positive until 12 dpo. I tested on 10dpo- negative, skipped 11dpo, then 12dpo it was REALLY faint in the morning then darker that evening...

A part of me wants to scream and be excited but I'm also being pretty reserved with my emotions because of my history. I won't truly accept it until everything cones out good on blood work. I never had a higher level than 32. 17 with my first... So fingers crossed it continues on to a healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I still have no cm or any symptoms really :(

Ugh


----------



## nats77

Wow thanks for the positive vibes ladies, though I'm fairly sure I'm out this month! Although it has kind of got me thinking, my bb's started hurting around last tues, that's what makes me think along with the twinges I was getting on mon that that's prob when I ovulated. Now I always get sore bb's from ovulation to af but they just stay the same from ov to af, but this time they seem to be getting worse! It's probably just something to do with havin the lap done, but I can't help but have a little tiny bit of hope! Silly I know lol x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

its never silly to have hope Nats!!! 

I started testing this morning...well last night if we are being honest...

I took a test 8dpo at night just to practice putting a picture on the tweakers board on the other site I am on...to my surprise they pulled a line! I thought I saw it irl too but considering that it was night time of 8dpo and not a long hold on $ store test I chalked it up to me being crazy haha

Took a test this morning with smu on a frer (fmu still looked a little diluted) and I didnt see anything on the test ...still waiting on a tweak


----------



## linz143

Wishin - ummm link for us to where you are posting them, pleaaaaase?? ;)


----------



## nats77

Wow wishn is sounding more and more positive! It's so exciting so how many dpo are you today? X
And yeah where is this link? We need to see it to lol x


----------



## wishnhoping

Argh! the first tweaker didnt pull anything on this morning test but the second tweaker (the more experienced one lol) pulled thin pink line!!!!! I am seriously trying not to get my hopes up but I cant help it!!!!

Here are the picks (first 8dpo $ store cheapo and second pic is 9dpo frer smu)
 



Attached Files:







tweak 8dpo.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6









tweak 9dpo.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishnhoping

honestly i see the $ store one a little better not really sure whats on the frer...i didnt see anything irl?


----------



## nats77

I can see a line on the second one I'm sure! Oooooo so exciting! X x


----------



## wishnhoping

on the dollar store test (last night 8dpo) I didnt see a "line" per say but just a shadow of something that had color...I think thats what she was able to pull on the first test.

On the second test I didnt see anything but I have a hard time seeing things on FRER unless its blazing so im trying to keep a pma!

any other opinions?


----------



## linz143

OMG I can see both for sure!! Not sure how I feel about tweaking though, because I have seen it go either way. Also, my line on the FRER at 11 dpo was lighter than my IC, in fact it was so light that DH couldn't even see it (of course I could).

Your lack of symptoms, BD pattern, and phantom lines at this stage all sound great! I can't wait to see how they progress in the next few days!

BTW I would definitely keep testing once a day!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Linz! thank you for your input...I know not to depend too much on the tweaking last month someone pulled a line on one of mine and got my hopes waay up only to have af show. so im optimistic but not convinced ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Im starting to think that FRERs are crap! I have seen so many people (and trust me I stalk the pregnancy thread) get decent lines on other brands that arent as sensitive and almost invisible lines on FRER....

Should I try another brand for my 10dpo test tomorrow? I think that AF is supposed to show up between 23rd (assuming 13 day lp like most months) or 27th (assuming a 30ish day cycle like last few months and 15lp like last month)....im thinking its going to be closer to the 23rd though cause I just Oed early this month..


----------



## linz143

I would continue with the cheapies. In all honesty, they pulled a better line for me, and once I was able to get a faint line on an IC, I was also able to get a + on a digi.


----------



## leia37

Wishin - i can just see possible lines on both tests. Keep testing and posting pics on here. I have everything crossed for you. So hope this is it. Internet cheapies worked fine for me. faintest of lines at 10dpo. Things are very exciting in here at the mo. xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I am already in tears....so much for not getting my hopes up...this one is going to be though to swallow i think ... :(


----------



## linz143

Hang in there honey. I know it is hard. Some months you are just able to turn off the emotions and distance yourself from it, while other ones you just get hit so hard by the want, no... the NEED to get pregnant that it's all consuming.

This may be one of the harder months, but just allow your self to go with the flow and experience the whole range of emotions whether good or bad. No matter what, just realize that it's part of the natural process and we will be here to give you a hug or shout for joy when we know for sure whether it's your month or not. <3


----------



## nats77

Just seconding what linz has said up there ^^^^ we are soooooo here for you!!!! xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I know you girls are, I am so thankful to have met all of you because I know you have all had the same ups and downs. I still dont have any symptoms...my boobs are sore and im tired...but thats 100% normal for my tww so there is def nothing I can pin point that would get me excited about being pregnant. I dont know why I put my pics on that tweaking board but they did get my hopes up now :( im trying really hard not get excited but i am

i think the reason im getting emotional is because i already know how crushed i will be if AF shows


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh Wishin!!!!! I sure hope this is it for you!!!! 

I agree with Linz, be careful with the tweaking. Sometimes the evaps show through on a tweak! I learned my lesson the hard way several months ago. 

And I feel the opposite about the cheapies. I didn't get a positive on any of the cheapies when I had 3 positives on the FRER.... I guess it just depends on the brand and the person. The morning I got a positive on the FRER it was negative on the cheapy and last month with my false positive I got a positive on the cheapy and negative on the FRER. SO... I guess it just depends on the person.

BUT I have EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! I hope we can be preggo together ;)

Keeping you in my prayers!!!

and Nats, never lose hope!! Hope and Faith are the things that kept me going all these months.....


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Haley- I might test with both tests in the AM hahaha....

My sister had a blazing positive (darker then any Ive seen) on a FRER and from an estimate she was like 9dpo...so you are right everyone is different


I am actually keeping my self busy right now by preparing all the stuff that my fs requested...I needed blood work, some docs sent from my gyn office, etc...so working on all that now to keep me busy but productive with getting this baby in my arms


----------



## wishnhoping

***SIGH*** Some other girls attempted to tweak so here is what they have to say:

pic # 1: Cris, I tried a lot of different things on your test. I can see something, but I had trouble pulling a good line. There were times when adjusting that there was a pink tint to it, but it was super light. Maybe its just a really early BFP


pic #2:Cris, I tweaked you again (different pic) because I'm hoping for your BFP!!!



Im happy they are trying so hard to find me a line but it does kind of put things in perspective that if they try hard enough they can form a line hahaha :)
 



Attached Files:







tweak 9dpo1.jpg
File size: 51.6 KB
Views: 6









tweak 9dpo2.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gemmy

ohh lots to read....

I can see the lines too wishin on all 4 and everything fixed!! But I too had a cycle where I used ic everyday from 6dpo and I think it was 10dpo I had definate colour (admittedly after the 10 mins...) my hopes were sky high....nothing the next day..then af :( gutted. Put me off IC's but I still had some left and got another kind of evap which someone tweaked but I was disappointed again. Since then I have tried to hold off but still get those urges. I used a different brand of ic and just got nothing. Still so disapointing. It is so so hard I know. But hold onto hope, hoping!!

afm - expect to O tomo as smiley yesterday but not today or previous. Not put in my ff yet as want to see what the temps come up with. Was not going to temp this month and might not see to end as last month was so depressed with temp not getting higher. Going to try to hold out until mon 2nd July to test but I struggle to get through weekends so might just do one sat 30th - 10dpo.


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- I am using dollar store tests and FRERs...I dont know how the dollar store tests compare to ICs but I think they are prob the same. I got my first BFP ever on a $ store test when I found out I was pregnant with my son though. 

All my tests were taken at the 5 min mark...the girls on the tweak board are very against tweaking any dry tests and they say that they prefer tests that are on or under the 5 min mark...so thats what mine is


----------



## gemmy

well that is good that the line came up that quick, so that gives you more hope.

I'm not sure about dollar stores as I went to our equilivant "poundstore" and they didn't do them :(

definately stay hopeful hun, fx for you and will be watching for your next update :)


----------



## wishnhoping

My most predictable pre-af symptom just appeared...

Tmi

Y'all know I tend to poop more frequently during the tww... Gone twice already today

Boooooo :(


----------



## Haleytivet

LOL... You are too funny!! Don't count yourself out yet!!! Could be just nerves!!!


AFM, I got my first set of blood work back!! Beta HCG = 45, Progesterone = 57.3!
WOOHOO!!!! Pregnancy Confirmed. I will have another set drawn tomorrow morning and will get those results on Thursday :)


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY HALEY!!!!! U MUST BE ON CLOUD 9!!!!!

My DH thinks Im crazy when I tell him about you guys...he act like your my imaginary friends or something hahah


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- with everything going on totally skipped over your smiley face!!! Happy bding! Good luck!


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Wishin - Yup, it was 11 dpo, but if you do decide to test before then, know that I also tested at 9 dpo and it was stark white BFN. As for cycle length, mine would regularly fluctuate between a 13 and 15 day LP so I just assumed that AF was only late once it had passed 15 days. However, I usually had some sort of spotting by 13 dpo whether or not it was going to be a 13 or 15 day LP. I don't think it would be out of the question to test at 13 dpo if you don't have AF by then.
> 
> First - how come they didn't offer you an anomaly scan around 20 weeks? I have mine next week at 19 weeks and I didn't have to ask for it, it's just part of the routine tests.
> 
> Haley - Can't wait to hear what your levels are! I have to go back and look up mine, but I do remember that at 12 dpo they were 62.
> 
> Nats - fx'd for you that your cycle returns to normal this month! <3

I had one at 19weeks and baby was being stubborn and wouldn't turn over nor open it's legs. My midwife doesn't like giving them unless it's a have to case, so since everything on my scan looked good and baby's measurements were good she doesn't feel like I need another one unless I start having problemms. She did tell me about the University giving them for free to help the students in their studies so all I need to do is call and see if I can get in.


----------



## nats77

Fantastic Haley! I am so happy for you! So what with ur bfp and it looking like wishn has got her bfp, I've got a sneaky suspicion that maybe we could be getting 3 bfp's this month :winkwink: x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nothing on the FRER this morning :(

10dpo


----------



## nats77

Still early wishn :hugs: x


----------



## LittleSpy

<butting in>
Cris, I'm stalking you (but I'm not a good stalker because I don't think stalkers are supposed to announce themselves :dohh:). Lots and lots of :dust: for you and everything crossed. You know you're not out until the :witch: shows. :thumbup:
</butt-in>


----------



## wishnhoping

Aww thanks LilSpy :) I had no idea you were stalking me :) that made my day haha

Kinda bummed that I didnt see anything today but with my usual pre-af poop coming yesterday (total of 4 trips to the bathroom) I kinda figured I was out....

still holding out some hope but not much

when did you get your BFP with Maisie? OMG shes turning 1...how weird!


----------



## wishnhoping

Eee! and just saw that you are officially TTC#2?! How exciting! how long have you been trying? what cycle are you on? dpo? cd? Catch me up girl!

ps- everyone else Lilspy is a friend I made on a weightloss thread like 3 years ago. By chance we ran into each other in BnB too :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Welcome lilspy!! Hope you stick around!!! These women are such a great support system!!!

Wishin, You are still early. I didn't get a positive until 11dpo :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree with nats & Haley -- still early! I was 11dpo with Maisie and my husband couldn't really see the line that day. I wasn't even 100% sure I saw it. 12dpo we both saw it for sure. I didn't test at 10dpo but I did test at 8 and 9dpo (oh yeah) and they were negative (though I tend to have major line-eye so I would've sworn I saw something at the time! :haha:). I think I caught you all up in my PM.

But, if it's okay for me to stick around (is it?), I'll catch the rest of you up. Not much to catch up on. I have an 11 month old daughter (as of today) and we just started TTC #2 this cycle. I'm on CD 11 or so and expect to ovulate sometime in the next 3 days (what a strange bit of information to feel comfortable sharing during an introduction :haha:). I _WILL_ be a basket case during the TWW (I'm already feeling nauseous and I haven't even ovulated yet :wacko:), and I _WILL_ start testing about 8dpo (if I can make it that long -- I'm already stocked with about 20 ICs :blush: and I _WILL_ have MAJOR line-eye, so just go ahead and be prepared for all that, assuming it's okay for me to stick around. :haha:

Oh gosh - Congrats, Haley!!!


----------



## leia37

Haley - fantastic news :) x

Wishin - still early hon, still crossing everything x

Lilspy - welcome :) x


----------



## LittleSpy

Hey Wish, here's what my 11(to 12)dpo test looked like with Mae. I don't think there's any way I would have seen anything at 10dpo.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo Maisie 11.3.10.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nats77

Welcome lilspy always nice to see new people x x


----------



## wishnhoping

You all are right it's still early just so frustrating to see so many early bfps!

I am going to try not to test tomorrow I only have one $ store test and one frer left I'd rather wait til friday


----------



## Haleytivet

Lilspy, Yes!!! Of course you are most welcome!!! You sound like a fabulous person ;)

Wishin, And even though I got a positive on 11dpo it was so faint DH didn't see it!! So it's still quite early. 

Still crossing everything for both you and Nats!!!


----------



## nats77

Ok my lovely ladies, I've got a bit of a tmi question coming up...............
So I'm wondering if any of you can remember what ur cm was like at about 10 dpo? I know that's a bit weird to ask but I have been trying to monitor my cm for this whole cycle, never did get ewcm, after af is was sort of white and tacky, so sorry :blush: then it was like clear and sort of like water really, and the last couple of days it's kind of like quite thick and sort of off white, almost yellowy it doesn't smell or anything so don't think it's anything bad but I'm sure it's different? Maybe it's just I've not took much notice at this stage before :shrug: but I don't know just seems different? I'm probably just over analysing and this month will end in a bfn like always, also I keep getting like twinges in my groin and the top of my thigh? Mean anything to anyone? 
I'm getting more and more hopeful! X x


----------



## LittleSpy

nats -- I will say that I never noticed until I started TTC the first time that I do indeed get thick yellowish CM at the end of my cycle. Every cycle. Including the one when I was pregnant and the ones I've had since then (when I wasn't pregnant). I doubt everyone does though, and I'm sure for some people it really could be a symptom of pregnancy. :thumbup: Fingers crossed!

When I was pregnant, the only legitimate (I think) symptom I got that was different from :witch: was I felt like I was burping more than usual. Weird, I know, but true. Of course at the time, I didn't peg that as a legitimate symptom. My other super early symptoms were pretty identical to regular :witch: symptoms (irritable, CRAMPS, backache). I just knew for sure TOM was coming.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- sorry I can't help with ur question :( I hope it's a good sign for u! When are you testing???

I am debating on whether to even test tomorrow morning.... Any thoughts?!

I'm cramping up more but it's a dull achy cramp and it's centralized. Don't know if that's normal for me or not I find a new "symptom" every month so I'm not counting it lol


----------



## LittleSpy

:twisted: :test: :-=


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol Julie I see ur gonna be a bad influence 


Lmao


----------



## nats77

Well if I'm totally honest I tested yesterday :blush: but I got a bfn :cry: the thing is I'm not even sure when af is due? :shrug: I mean I thought it was actually at the beginning of July, but if I ovulated early (which I think I did) then I should be about 10 dpo, but I really don't know. 
Woke up starving this morning but that's not that unusual and I've got heartburn, which is weird ( never had that pregnant or not) so prob just coincidence!! Lol I'm very good at making myself believe I've got symptoms lol will test again on mon I think, if no af x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Well nothing again! I give up this cycle. I already warned
DH that since he didn't feel the need to do any of the tests
The fertility doctor ordered for him to do, that he should be prepared
To deal with me being a complete bitch this weekend when I get my period

In other news....
I have a 30 pack in the fridge! Yay!


----------



## wishnhoping

This morning's tweaks (11dpo)

Yes..I am officially addicted to tweaking...they might as well call it crack
 



Attached Files:







11dpo1.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 6









11dpo2.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## linz143

Yeahhhh.... I think the tweakers have lost their mind... incidentally, a "tweaker" is also a slang name for someone addicted to meth. Anyway..... lol. That second picture I actually see the "line" to the left of where their arrows are. I don't see anything where they are pointing. I do however think they are picking up the whitish line that appears if you hold it up to a light and then move the test around to get it to reflect the light just right. I can always see where the second line should be, and I think the color enhancing tweaks that they are doing is basically just giving some color to that line. I don't want to rain on your parade because it doesn't mean you're not pregnant, it just means that I don't think tweaking a test gives accurate results. 

On 11 dpo even when I had the faintest of faintest lines, I could still see with the naked eye that there was something on the test. Even my 9 dpo test dried with absolutely nothing there.

Sorry, don't mean to be a negative Nancy! I hope this is it for you, wishin, but stay away from tweakers (both kinds)!


----------



## linz143

Oh and Nats - about your CM question... I seemed to get the yellowish stuff too in some cycles and not others. The cycle I got pregnant my CM actually seemed a lot drier than normal, and it wasn't until about a week after my bfp it seemed to turn to EWCM again. But judging solely off what happened before my BFP, there was little change from a normal schedule aside from it being less there overall.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I know you are not being a negative Nancy and I appreciate your honesty. LMAO I totally think of meth addicts when I am on that board...everyone is asking for a tweak and you can just smell the desperation...sad but true...yup Im one of them

I have kind of come to the conclusion its not my month, and in a sick way I am kind of excited to get my period so I can totally explode at DH...he has not been taking this seriously at all..it makes me so mad that I have put so much time and effort and he has TWO things to do - bloodwork (what 5 mins of his time??) and an SA (2 mins of his time...bahaha). His neck surgery doctor told us that the paralysis he suffered in 2011 may result in some kind of infertility so I dont know why he wont just get tested so we can rule that out...and if it IS him then we can explore other options. 

FRUSTRATED!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAN NOT WAIT TO DRINK MY BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## LittleSpy

I have to agree that the tweakers have lost their minds. Neither of the "lines" they're pointing to are in the right place for a 2nd line, are they? I see the line in the one on the left, but I swear (line eye, remember?), I see a light pink line to the right of it (you know... where a 2nd line should actually be).

Seriously, if he wants another kid, he needs to do the tests. They're so easy and so relatively non-invasive. Smack him upside the head for me.

Another negative OPK for me this morning and a low temp. So, still waiting to O.


----------



## wishnhoping

I was already bitchy to him last night and he told me he would od the SA today...and I was like uhmmm noooo were u not listening to me? you need an appointment AND you need to abstain for 3 days...sheeesh he does NOT listen. I do feel a little (very tiny bit) bad for him becasue when the witch shows up all hell is going to break lose in our house and the wrath will be directed at him....he should be afraid..very very afraid. He has also for the last 3 cycles refused to BD on smiley face day. We have been able to do before and after but he never will on the actual day I get it...I brought it up to him and asked if he feels pressured or doesnt want it...he said no to both but its gotta be one of them. THe problem is that if he cant communicate to me what he is really feeling I cant change or help...so yah...dunno what to do

Good luck Julie..I surprisingly Od early this month which was nice not having to wait forever for it haha

As far as testing I only have one $ store left in the house dont plan on buying anymore. So I dont think I am testing tomorrow.


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and about the arrows in the picture....the one girl was trying to put the arrows on each side of the line to show me the width of the line she saw or something thats why its like that lol ...sorry forgot to explain


----------



## LittleSpy

With Maisie, my husband got all weird about dtd around O time, too. Luckily for him, I ovulated late and by that time I had thought we had missed it and had given him couple days off so he was ready to go again. :haha:

I explained to him that despite what schools taught us in sex-ed, there is actually a very small window for getting pregnant each cycle. He acted all offended that I would suggest he didn't know that, but I wouldn't expect him to know. I mean, maybe I'm dense but I certainly didn't know that until I started looking into TTC! 

This time he just said "Well, let me know when I need to do it to you." So romantical! :haha: He went to the dentist today and comes back and says we probably shouldn't dtd for a couple of days since he had xrays. I told him the next couple of days is when we would most definitely dtd and that we were just going to have to have a mutant baby. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao at mutant baby 

I love u


----------



## Haleytivet

Hate to read and run and not comment but I wanted to update ya'll on my labs. 

My beta HCG was 109 so it's more than doubled!!! YAY!!

My first Ultrasound with be July 9 at 1:30!!! I can't wait!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing well..

Wishin, still keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Today for the first time I actually cried at another fb pregnancy announcement... I usually get mad or jealous... Today I was just sad

It doesn't help that several people have gotten pregnant and are now ready to deliver their babies while I'm still trying


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> Today for the first time I actually cried at another fb pregnancy announcement... I usually get mad or jealous... Today I was just sad
> 
> It doesn't help that several people have gotten pregnant and are now ready to deliver their babies while I'm still trying

:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley great news on the hcg doubling!!!

I swear I'm not bitter about u, I just want to make that clear! U have been through such a hard journey to get here And I know u understand where I am coming from!

It's the oopsies and "it was our first try" that are making me so sad and not understand why...


----------



## linz143

Big hugs wishin. Just make sure when you go off on DH that it's at least 2 weeks from Ov so he has time to forget that you yelled at him... lol!

Haley - Exciting!!! I hope you are able to get a print out of the scan they do cause I will definitely want to see pics!! Also super glad to see your shiny new ticker up in your signature. :)

AFM I'm running around all crazy like getting ready for camping tomorrow, so if I don't respond till Sunday night that's why. Much love and luck to you all this weekend on your testing and BDing!


----------



## nats77

wishnhoping said:


> Today for the first time I actually cried at another fb pregnancy announcement... I usually get mad or jealous... Today I was just sad
> 
> It doesn't help that several people have gotten pregnant and are now ready to deliver their babies while I'm still trying

I know what u mean Hun, I'm going thru the same, a friend of mine has delivered and we thought we'd be having babies around the same time and I'm not even pregnant yet! :cry: so hard, our time will come I'm sure x x x


----------



## nats77

Congrats Haley, great news and thanks for updating x

Afm well I've lost my mojo! I think I've been kidding myself again this month, I just had a bit of hope because of my procedure, but I just don't think it's going to happen for me, feel sad but I am ready to accept it again, we're going on holiday in 3 weeks and I think the break will do us good, a bit of time to relax and spend time as a family. Can't wait actually at least we got something to look forward to, and you lovely ladies get a break from me so we all win lol x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Bfn on $ store test.... Seeing as I am 12dpo... Well u know

The only other thing I can do is focus on my weight so whenever dh decides
He will do the stupid tests then the dr can treat
Me if need be. I go in for a us and
More blood work on cycle days 2,3,or 4 so kind of excited to rule out more things of possible


----------



## LittleSpy

Got an almost-positive opk this morning. Expect it will be positive after work. Guess I know what I'll be doing this evening. :winkwink: :blush:

Those of you who have been TTC for many months are so strong. I have a hard time imagining how I would react to thinking I was doing everything right each cycle and still getting bfns. Part of me hopes I don't have to find out how that feels and the other part feels terrible knowing and hoping that it may happen quickly for us when so many people struggle with it. :nope: I was on a BNB thread when TTC Maisie and 3 or 4 of us got a bfp the first or 2nd cycle and we had our babies and they were several months old before some people got their bfps. Maisie was 9 months old and I had baby fever again already when the last lady finally got her bfp. It makes me feel bad because it's so unfair. But at least, eventually, everyone on that thread did get a bfp. :thumbup:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris - I still say you're not out until :witch: but I'm glad you're finding a silver lining even if she does show. I know you hate to lose to me in terms of weight loss, so.... I should probably let you know that I've lost 5.6 pounds in the last 3 weeks. :winkwink: I got off track with C25K so I'm starting week 2 tomorrow, probably, if you'd like to join me (unless you're already past that).

I should've said I'm taking the weight loss thing pretty easy this time. Now that I have a baby who hates sleeping and a full time job and truly understand what "I have no time to ___" means, I'm just going with whatever I can do without stressing myself about it too much. That mainly just involves frozen meals for most lunches and trying to eat no fast food or take out and not binging on candy. I've been eating pretty bad food like frozen pizza and ice cream, just small portions of it. Baby steps to really getting back on track. And I *WILL* count calories all the way through another pregnancy. Not gaining 40 pounds next time. Gross.


----------



## gemmy

ah Thats great that everyone got their bfp in the end little spy, hope the same can be said for this thread :)

Maybe it will happen on holiday nats!

Well 2dpo so in my 2ww! Spray me with the anti witch spray ladies! Fx for you wishing !


----------



## nats77

Bahaha 40 pounds try 60 plus lol I actually put on 4 and a half stone with my last baby! still carrying 2 stone of it 16 months later! Maybe I should focus on weight loss too! X x x


----------



## nats77

Pssst pssst psssst psssst hope that reaches you gemmy, good luck x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Good luck and :dust:, Gemmy! Looks like we'll be spending the majority of our 2ww together. 

Nats, the part that's so frustrating for me is I had just lost 81 pounds before TTC. I gained like 7 pounds while TTC... (yes, 7 pounds in like 5 weeks) and then 40 more while pregnant. And..... I gained almost nothing during my 3rd trimester, 5-6 pounds if I remember correctly, soo.... most of the 40 was just due to me stuffing my face full of way too much food the first 6 months. :dohh: And starting about 23 weeks, I'd get BH contractions when I exercised, so I used that as an excuse, too.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- Im sorry for venting...if you do get preggo on your first try I promise I will be jealous..but will be excited and happy for you just the same. What I feel is more of a 2 yr tantrum "its not fair" type of thing. Thank you for understanding. Not sure if you saw the posts where my sister recently got pregnant her first try. I am having more trouble dealing with it now then I did when she actually told me. I knew she started ttc becasue I figured out her fertile period for her and told her when to BD...I figured with my luck shed get pregnant first try and sure enough she did. I am totally happy for a new niece or nephew but I THINK what is bothering me about her pregnancy was that even though she knows I am struggling TTC and am going to a fertility specialist she never talked to me about how I was feeling in regards to her announcement. I guess my feelings are hurt at her lack of sympathy

Gemmy- hope your tww goes quikly and you get your BFP!

Nats how you doing hon? 

Oh and I had a big crying session with my mom this morning after my BFN. This has been the first time that I have actually cried over a negative...I think its a combo of my sister getting pregnat, a bunch of fertilebook announcement, and several friends giving birth or about to give birth. I just recently started to tell my mom all this stuff and i could tell her heart was breaking for me and she told me I need to relax (***face palm**). I wish I could....oh I wish I could...


----------



## nats77

I'm ok wishn, a bit cross with myself for letting myself think that this was going to be my bfp. I went and bought a 5 pack of frer hpt's today and needless to say bfn! :cry: 
I've also made a fundemental cock up by telling people that we were hoping for another soon, over a year ago now! So I constantly get asked "your not pregnant yet then" and "when you gonna have this next one then" and " I spose you've given up trying now" I seriously feel like screaming at them, then there's the close friends and family with their " just relax it will happen" " your probably trying to hard" " maybe it's just not meant to be"
I mean seriously " feck off" I'm sorry I know it's my fault for telling people but I've never been thru this before, but please just mind your own business! If and when I fall I will tell you in my own good time! Rah :growlmad:

Sorry ladies but it's good to get it off my chest x x


----------



## wishnhoping

BIG HUGS NATS 

I seriously need to punch the next person who tells me to relax though...dont they think I WANT to relax? SHEEEESH!


----------



## nats77

I know it's so annoying! I'm like oh yeah why didn't I think of that! Lol x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris, please don't be sorry for venting. :flower: Maybe I'm wrong, but I think that's kind of the point of being here. I know if I was in a long-term ttc situation I would feel the same way about births and announcements. I so hope everything works out for you soon.


----------



## nats77

Wss^^^^^


----------



## LittleSpy

Hmm. My nearly-positive opk this morning turned into a definitely negative opk this evening. Blargh! Guess we'll see what tomorrow's temp says. Either that was the shortest LH surge ever or it was a fake out. :wacko:


----------



## nats77

Aww lilspy, so frustrating! :hugs:

Afm another bfn today! I really need to stop poas, I'm not even sure when I'm due af! Might not be till next mon? All I do know is I've had really bad pains again????? Like af pains but had them all week and seem to be getting worse? Really thought after having lap that these sort of pains would be over if not on af, so confused and disappointed :cry:
I still have very sore boobs but no other symptoms really so I just need to get over myself and see when af will come 

Hope everyone else ok? Wishn any news? X x


----------



## giraffes

Hey everyone,

Haley - hurrah for your bloodwork, so pleased for you!

Nats and Wishin - big hugs. I totally remember how each BFP was like a crush, each one worst than the last. But you both will get there, of that I am certain.

Lilspy - welcome to the gang :)

Linz - have fun camping! Hope your weather is better than here!! Can't believe you're almost at your anomoly scan already, it's flying by.

First - how much time have you spent staring at the nursery???!!!

AFM - Had my 24 week growth scan this week and he's growing well, 1lb6 according to the measurements :) We're getting the nursery decorated this week too, which is very exciting. Apologies for not being on much, life has been crazy busy, but after this next week I should be back more.

Be strong, G xxx


----------



## nats77

well ladies i been asking a few people on here about these pains ive been getting and quite a lot seem to have had these pains and then got a bfp!! so i'm feeling very optimistic again!! maybe just maybe this will turn out to be my month after all?? i did another hpt this morning and it was a bfn but im actually not giving up yet! i know i've said it before but i think this might be it!!!
sorry but i just wanted to keep you all up to date.
How is everyone its gone a bit quiet?
wishn you ok? xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm ok ... Just waiting on af so I can schedule my blood work and us I'm 14dpo and cd29 today. My lp is usually 13 days but I've been having 30 day cycles so I'm not surprised af isn't here yet I expect her in a day or two. I had a small twinge of red cm
When I had a bm earlier so I think I'll start spotting tonight with af tomorrow

Mats I'm glad things are looking up!!

Julie- I hope u didn't miss ur surge did u bd anyway??


----------



## nats77

wishn i hope you didn't find my post insensitive? i hope your ok and not to down xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I got another almost positive last night and a definite positive this morning. Aaaaannnnnnndddddd, of course today hubby wants nothing to do with me. Despite me explaining that if he wants another baby it's kind of now or never this cycle. He wanted to start trying like 2 months ago but I decided it was wiser to wait until my short term disability coverage would cover me for maternity leave. We dtd Thursday and Friday but not yesterday and not today... the 2 days it actually matters. :dohh: He literally waited until I got up this morning to go to bed! :growlmad:

I don't understand men. :shrug:


----------



## gemmy

:( oh no little spy that is such a pain in the bum. What's his excuse? Tiredness? Hate it when the men make a problem out of bding. Hopefully he will come around over the next day and you still will be in!


----------



## LittleSpy

Fingers crossed for you, nats. I had bad AF-like cramps & an AF-like backache starting 4 days before my bfp. I had cramps throughout my 1st trimester, really, but especially the first 8-9 weeks. And sometimes shooting pains that would scare the crap out of me making me think I was miscarrying.

giraffes - Hi! Thanks for the welcome. So exciting, decorating the nursery. I've already been browsing crib bedding for #2... :dohh:

Wishn - :flower:

Well, the hubs came around last night right when I was having ovulation pain so I have hope that we caught it. I'm not certain I've ovulated, though, because 1) my temp didn't shoot way up this morning -only about 4/10ths of a degree... I know that's enough to indicate ovulation but I took it 4 times and only got the same temp twice so I have doubts about my thermometer now (Oh well. If cycle 2 has to happen, I'll buy a new one) 2) I got what appeared to be another positive opk this morning and 3) I swear I just had more ovulation pain. :wacko: Gonna be a looonnnngggg 2 weeks (or 9-10 days :haha:).


----------



## firsttimer30

giraffes said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Haley - hurrah for your bloodwork, so pleased for you!
> 
> Nats and Wishin - big hugs. I totally remember how each BFP was like a crush, each one worst than the last. But you both will get there, of that I am certain.
> 
> Lilspy - welcome to the gang :)
> 
> Linz - have fun camping! Hope your weather is better than here!! Can't believe you're almost at your anomoly scan already, it's flying by.
> 
> First - how much time have you spent staring at the nursery???!!!
> 
> AFM - Had my 24 week growth scan this week and he's growing well, 1lb6 according to the measurements :) We're getting the nursery decorated this week too, which is very exciting. Apologies for not being on much, life has been crazy busy, but after this next week I should be back more.
> 
> Be strong, G xxx

Nats & Wishin- Really Big :hugs:

Haley-Nice bloodwork :thumbup:

Hope that everyone else is doing the best as well..:hugs:

Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I have been stalking though :winkwink:
and to answer your question Giraffes, I find myself not just staring at the nursery but sitting in there rocking..I have been doing little odds and ends I painted picture frames for the Ultrasound pics and made a shadow box for HPT and doctors test to sit on bookshelf..Just as soon as I get it complete I will post some pics.


----------



## Haleytivet

So sorry Wishin!! And I know better than to think you are venting about me ;) I can still relate what you are going through totally! You're not out yet though!! Right?

How about you Nats??? Did AF start yet?? Maybe you just ovulated late and you are waiting for your BFP!! - Gotta have a little hope for you!! I hope that you do get it but if not then just know your body is still recovering. It took me 4 months after I had my surgery for my BFP. I know how frustrating it can be but don't give up hope!! 

Gemmy, you're in your tww now right?? How is it going??

Littlespy - AHHHHH, I know how long and frustrating the tww can be!! Hope it happens quick for you! Keep us updated!

Linz, How was your camping trip??

Hope everyone is doing well!! I'm sorry I wasn't on much the last few days. I pulled doubles at the hospital all weekend so I've been pretty exhausted. 

Speaking of EXHAUSTION!!! That is a complete understatement!!! OMG!

I have been having a few cramps here and there but this exhaustion is kicking my butt!!!

Don't know if I said in my last post but our first ultrasound will be July 9. We are leaving to go on vacation on Saturday to Missouri so I'm sure I'll be out of pocket next week but I'll be sure to check in so I don't miss anything :)


----------



## linz143

Hi Ladies! I just caught up on everything, as we didn't get back from camping till late last night. It was a great trip. We brought our boat and some friends brought intertubes, wake boards, jetskis, and knee boards so we spent most of the weekend on the lake swimming and dragging people behind the boat. DH even let me get pulled in a tube but he wouldn't go over 10 mph so there was no risk of me falling out or getting bumped hard by a wake from the boat. It was a little sad to only get to watch everyone else have fun but of course I understand why and am excited that next summer I can join in the fun. Instead I just acted as photographer and took pictures of everyone having a blast.

Lilspy - I know exactly what you mean about missing out on certain days. DH always seemed to not want to BD on the most important one even though he was the one pining for children more than me (of course I wanted one, but his want was on a whole different level). Hope the session you did get in catches that egg!

First - I want to see pics! :)

Giraffes - do you have a theme or color scheme for the nursery? DH and I are thinking of doing a dragon theme since the baby will be born in the year of the dragon per the Chinese zodiac (neither of us are Chinese, but we really like dragons anyway, so we thought it would be fun).

Haley - Good luck with the scan! You better post pics!! And yeah, good luck with that exhaustion, it didn't let up until the 2nd trimester for me, and even still I have my off days!

Wishin & Nats - Holding out hope for you two this cycle. Even a spot is still a spot and not the :witch:!

Also, for those who aren't on facebook, here's my 18 week bump picture (since I am hounding everyone else for pics, I can share pics, too!)
 



Attached Files:







282858_10150959684101839_1094102019_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nats77

Awww beautiful bump Linz, and I love the cat in the sink lol x x


----------



## giraffes

Linz - love the bump! and the cat in the sink - I thought they hated water?! Glad you had a good time camping, I've really embraced the whole being photographer thing now :) Our nursery is going to be a neutral colour, with this border https://www.mamasandpapas.com/product-once-upon-a-time-wallpaper-border/748016000/type-i/ and then we're having dark wood furniture. I'm soooooo excited.

On the facebook front, I managed to miss it before when Linz posted her link, so if any of you fancy adding me as a friend drop me a pm and I'll send you the link. I don't lead a massively exciting life, but I'm sure lots of baby photos will go up there :)


----------



## nats77

No sign of af for me yet, so I'm going with the fact that I'm not due till the 2nd. I am going to try not to test till fri, then see what happens after that! I'm a feeling negative today not sure why just do. Still got sore bbs, still got pain. Had a bit of heart burn earlier (prob unrelated) and still got cm more sort of watery now though???? Who knows all I can do is wait! 
How you feelin wishn anything happening with you? X x

Ps. G I love the boarder! So sweet x x


----------



## LittleSpy

linz- Love your little bump! I carried Maisie so small (or... that's what people kept telling me -- I certainly felt like a house) that people at work were actually complimenting me on weight loss as late as 35 weeks pregnant. :wacko: I lost 80 pounds before getting pregnant so I guess it was people I hadn't seen for a while. :haha:

giraffes -- That border is too cute. I got a little lost browsing the decorations and bedding on that website. :blush:


----------



## Haleytivet

Yes!! I will definitely post pics when I get it!!

I would love to have all you lovely ladies as friends on Facebook.

I will delete it later so if you read this and it's not here anymore than just PM me for it :) I don't want any stalkers asking me to be their friend. Just tell me who you are when you send me a friend request :)

Giraffes, I love the border!!! It's soooo cute!! I know I'm VERY early but I've already begun looking :) hehe


----------



## gemmy

Hi Haley yes i am just 5dpo so not a lot happening here but time will tell. The last 7 cycles have been disapointing though and my chart is just mirroring all the others so no real hope just yet. Yr appointment is on my sons second birthday - that has just flown by, enjoy every minute! I am trying not to get too consumed by ttc as i am aware every time i rush another two week wait i am not getting any younger and need to make the most of my ds! However i do want another for my ds! 

ah cute scan pic linz! Enjoy watching your bump grow :)


----------



## giraffes

Glad you all like the border, I looooove it!

So, another midwife appt today with the midwife who clearly disapproves of all my hospital care (to which I want to shout, yes I know pregnancy and birth is meant to be a natural thing, but I have had 5 previous operations, am lucky to be alive and thank you very much but the only way the baby and I would get through a birth intact is with a c-section, which I'm having). Sorry bit of a rant. 

Anyway, on last week's growth scan baby was measuring just above average at 50-75th centile. All fine. She measured me today using fundal measurements as being so big I was miles above the top line. Argh. And then she said she thought growth scans were rubbish. Argh. I'm now worried baby is HUGE!!


----------



## linz143

Gemmy - don't get too down on the temps not looking any different than previous cycles. The only difference between my normal chart and my pregnancy chart was that the temp just didn't dip the day before I expected AF. In fact it didn't even go triphasic until AFTER I had missed AF.

Giraffes - I am with you, girl. I am going to have a HUGE baby, I just know it. At the 8 week scan baby was measuring 1 day behind and at the 12 week scan he was 2 days ahead. If he is gaining 3 days ahead every 4 weeks, then by his due date he'll be the size of a 43 weeker!!! ACK! My brother was 9lbs 6 oz and I was 8lbs 6oz so if I have babies like my mom, I'm in for a huge, late baby. I've heard that fundal measurements are not that accurate, though so I wouldn't worry too much about it!

Wishin and Nats - How are you ladies getting on today?


----------



## LittleSpy

Don't worry so much about the ultrasound estimates. :flower:

Maisie was 3 days ahead at 12 weeks and just in the 30th percentile at 20 weeks and at my 40 week +2 day appointment (yeah.. had one of those :haha:) the tech said she was about 8.5 pounds. Then she said "But that could be as much as a pound off.... in either direction" so of course my mind immediately shot to worst case scenario and all I could think was that I was about to have to birth a nearly 10 pound baby. :haha::haha::haha: She was 7lbs 11oz. Whew! But then again, the um.. "experts" say delivering a 10 pounder really isn't any different than a 6 pounder. :shrug:I guess either way it sucks (or... I mean.. is magical and amazing :winkwink:). I don't know. Ask Wishn... If I recall correctly, her son was giant at birth. :haha:

And Gemmy -- I'm with Linz about not letting the chart get you down. I don't think your temp is going to be any different than previous cycles until implantation happens and your hormones start going nuts.


----------



## gemmy

Thanks linz and spy for that, i did wonder about whether charts would show a drastic change early on, but i guess it is still early for me :)

Hope all you anti witch ladies are having a good week :)


----------



## nats77

Hi all, I've been having serious pains today! Was actually doubled up earlier took some paracetamol which helped a little but just not sure why the pain? I guess it means the witch will show any day now? It's weird though it kind of goes down into the very tops of my legs like twinges, who knows but im counting myself out now. 
How's you wishn you seem quiet? I hope your ok? X x


----------



## linz143

Nats - hope this is it for you hun!~ I've got everything crossed for you!

Wishin - Hallooooooo! We miss you! Come back soon!

AFM - Today's the big day. Got our big scan at 5:40 pm. Now I'm hating myself for booking it so late in the day! Its only 10 am right now so it seems ages away! I will post pics when I get home and let you all know how it went. I'm a little nervous, but more excited to find out if they were right when they guessed boy 7 weeks ago.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies. I know Wishin is kinda staying distant from here to give herself a breather but she had some tests done this morning so everyone keep her in ya'll prayers!!!

Hopefully one step closer to her BFP!!

YAY Linz!! I bet you are so excited!! Yes, post as soon as you know :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley -- Thanks for the update on Wishn. I have been afraid I made her mad butting in on this thread. :nope: I hope she would tell me so if that's the case.

Linz -- Can't wait for the scan pics!

Got crosshairs on my ff chart today. 3dpo today and SO impatient.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey Julie- Sorry I didnt even see your post until today Im sorry you were worried you offended me...you most certainly did not. I just needed a breather.

Haley- thanks for checking in on me :)

I just needed to gather myself after af showed...Im on cd3 today and I had bloodwork done (again) checked my lh, fh? i dunno bunch of crap...and the nurse said everything looked ok. I also did a u/s to check my eggs and apparently i have 6 follicles in each ovary...Dr was happy with that

The funniest thing was that when I was done the Doctor just kept going on and on about how beautiful my uterus was an that I "made his day with my beautiful uterus" lmao...uhm ok dude...haha

But I guess whats got me in good spirits is that the doctor told me I have to lose about 11lbs...but more ideally 20lbs for treatment to take place. I guess in my head i thought it would need to be an astronomical amount and I was feeling pretty defeated. So now I can focus on losing weight and hopefully get my IUI! I am scheduling DH's sperm analysis for next thursday so hopefully we will know before I O this month if his swimmers are any good. 

Sorry I didnt check in earlier I just really needed to calm down...last cycle was the roughest one (emotionally) thus far...we are now officially over a year ttc


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- My sister's first appointment is also July 9th! yay cant wait to hear y'all's update

Julie- happy tww hope it goes fast for you!!!

Linz- Ahhhh i cant wait for pics and to know for sure Boy or Girl!? I say its still boy :) and love the dragon idea

G- love the nursery border!!!


----------



## linz143

Haha Wishin - nothing like being admired for your "lady parts" eh? Probably just not the ones you're used to being admired for! LOL! Glad the appointment seemed to go well, and I will double triple cross my fingers that DH makes it to the SA appointment. Men seem to be extremely stubborn with those tests because if they don't do it then they never have to admit there's a problem with their swimmers, which for some reason translates to how much of a man they are. /eyeroll

Lilspy - congrats on crosshairs! That's always the best day of the month since it's too early to obsess and too late to do anything. :)

2.5 more hours! GUH.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, it's too early to obsess? I better stop, then! Thanks! :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz where are uuuuuuu


----------



## linz143

Girl!! Girl!! The doctor was WRONG at the 12 week scan!! Absolutely floored at the moment. What am I going to do with a girl?! lol :D


----------



## linz143

The profile and the potty shot!
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3









20 week scan2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Haleytivet

That's amazing!! Rarely are they wrong when they think it's a boy!! I was actually a boy until I was delivered lol... But that wa also 30 years ago an technology has drastically improved!!! Wow!! Did you buy anything boy???

Well have fun getting ready for a girl! Geez, now you have to rethink everything!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, linz!

I'll admit, I wanted a boy when ttc dd and was terrified of having a girl. Then I realized they're the same! And I can do awesome things with a girl like have a ridiculous rainbow unicorn 1st birthday party for her (yeah, really)! :haha::haha::haha: I've thought about what I think I want #2 to be and I really don't think I have a preference which shocks me

I'm quite crampy and bloated feeling tonight. I remember feeling this way with Maisie in the tww. But I know 4dpo is too early for any symptoms to even be legitimate.


----------



## nats77

Aww beautiful pic Linz. I know exactly how u feel about the gender mix up! When I had my dd I was convinced she was a boy. Then I had scan and discovered she was a girl, I was actually mortified! To the point where I cried, I'm a bit of a Tom boy and just didn't have a clue what to do with a girl! But I wouldn't change her for the world now. Havin said that if I do ever manage to get pg then if I could chose I would still opt for another ds even though I already got 2. Aww girls are lovely though you can get such pretty little things for them.

Glad ur back with us wishn

Little spy arghh the dreaded tww, just takes soooo long, fx it will pass quickly

Afm I'm almost certain I'm out! :cry: my bbs are still sore but not like they were still seem to be getting more cm but it's strange tmi coming up! It feels like its coming out and I feel damp but when I check there's nothing in my knickers, just when I wipe??? I had a dream last nite that I got my bfp so got up and tested this morning. Nothing nada nowt not even a tiny hint of a line :cry: so now I'm just waiting for the ugly witch to come and go! I'm not even going to test again! :cry:
I am gutted because again I really let myself believe this was finally it, 15 months now! Seems like such a long time, the age gap is getting bigger and I am getting too old, if nothing happens soon we may have to rethink. But for now I just want af to come then I can focus on my holiday. Can't wait to get away and have some quality time with my family! X x


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I have to say I nearly choked on my cereal this morning when I saw that on facebook! You can still have dragons for a girl :D Gorgeous profile too!

Nats - big hugs. Nothing I can say makes this time any easier, but we are all here for you. When do you go on holiday? And incidentally, I can't remember how old you are exactly, but you're defiinitely not too old for a BFP.

Wishin - loving the pma towards the weightlosss, you can totally do it! 

lilspy - good luck with the 2ww.


----------



## nats77

Thanks giraffes, just not dealing with it to well this time, craving chocolate, haven't stopped crying all day and pains are definitely same as pre af so I know she's coming.
The age thing is not so much I think I'm too old to have a baby I don't at all I got friends my age only just starting there family's, I just don't want a big gap between my youngest two, my oldest are only 17 months apart and I love it, I wanted the next two to be close as well, and with our oldest now being 11 I just feel like I'm running out of time. It's difficult to explain but I know what I mean lol. Incidentally I'm 35 in October.

I will get over it AGAIN! But I feel this bad now when the witch does actually show I know it's going to hit me so hard :cry: oh well not I can do is there, thanks for the support x x x x

Oh and I go on holiday on the 12 th July two weeks today! :thumbup: x


----------



## LittleSpy

nats -- I'm a bit of a tomboy as well, which is why I had no idea what I'd do with a girl. I don't see myself ever encouraging her to play with dolls or kitchen sets, but if she wants them, then that's fine. I've found that what we do to play so far is more music, art, animal, and sports oriented and that's all totally unisex so I don't think I'd be doing things much differently if she were a boy (except, I probably couldn't get away with a unicorn rainbow party :haha:). Recently, she has made it very apparent her current favorite color is dark blue. Made me proud. :haha: I still think you're not really out until :witch: shows. Have fun on vacation! I really need one of those.


----------



## LittleSpy

nats77 said:


> Thanks giraffes, just not dealing with it to well this time, craving chocolate, haven't stopped crying all day and pains are definitely same as pre af so I know she's coming.
> The age thing is not so much I think I'm too old to have a baby I don't at all I got friends my age only just starting there family's, I just don't want a big gap between my youngest two, my oldest are only 17 months apart and I love it, I wanted the next two to be close as well, and with our oldest now being 11 I just feel like I'm running out of time. It's difficult to explain but I know what I mean lol. Incidentally I'm 35 in October.
> 
> I will get over it AGAIN! But I feel this bad now when the witch does actually show I know it's going to hit me so hard :cry: oh well not I can do is there, thanks for the support x x x x
> 
> Oh and I go on holiday on the 12 th July two weeks today! :thumbup: x

OMG, you're only 34?! :haha: Here I was thinking you must be in your 40s. Your kids are spaced like I want mine to be. But the problem is, I actually _am_ too old to do it the way you've done it. :winkwink: Maisie and the next baby will _hopefully_ be 20 months apart. Dh and I agreed on 3 children and at first I thought we'd have them all close but now that Maisie is older and I see what a handful she is (she's rather "spirited" :haha:), there is NO WAY I'm going to shoot for having 3 children under 4 years old at the same time.:haha: So I decided I wanted 2 close together and then a large gap and then 2 more close together. Hubby turns white as a ghost every time I mention having 4 kids. :haha: But the sad truth of the matter is that I'm 28 and, unless I get pregnant the first 3 cycles this time, I'll be 29 when #2 is born. So, having such a nice large gap between #2 and #3 like you do won't be happening. I think maybe an 7-8 year gap would be about as big as we could get and even then I think that may be pushing our luck. I guess we'll see. I'm just so positive I'm going to want another baby in my 30s.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - it's hard when you have a perfect plan in your head, believe me I know!! But I'm sure your gorgeous LO and the next baby will have a fantastic relationship, no matter what the age gap. There are 4 years between me and my brother, and then another 2 between him and my sister. My sister and I have an AMAZING relationship, always have, despite the gap. I'm not saying it's going to take you 6 years btw, but you know what I mean!!! big hugs xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

A girl?!?!!! Whaaaaa???

Omg! Now what are the plans? Anyone have names picked out???


----------



## linz143

Haha, I know, wishin! Shocker!

We've been talking names and we both like Lacey, Anya, Sydney, Zoey, and Quinn. I'm sure I can come up with more if given enough time though. Girls names are EASY!


----------



## nats77

ack!! why do i do this to myself?????????

tested AGAIN! this morning to a bfn!!! as i knew it would be now i cant stop bloody crying, i feel so stupid, its costing me a fortune and its just so upsetting so why why why do i keep doing it????

My oh went away early hours of this morning on a stag weekend and wont be back till mon, so i can't even get a cuddle!:cry::cry:

G thank you for your kind words, it means a lot x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

****Big hugs Nats*** I know I have said it before but I am really really going to try not to test until a missed period...which means cd33. Testing early is really starting to be painful emotionaly and financially

My cat's name is Zoe lol, and my bff's last name is Quinn :) My favorite out of yours is Lacey ..super cute!


----------



## gemmy

I emphasise too - my ic x25 arrived today i planned to test today or tomorrow. But spotting started today 9dpo, stomach hurts, temp drop.... Not putting myself through it, i am out! :(


----------



## nats77

Spot of pink on tissue! The witch is official :cry: x


----------



## LittleSpy

nats -- :hugs: Get yourself some ICs, woman! :haha: I could never justify feeding my POAS addiction even 1 cycle without ICs.

linz -- Not that you asked, but Anya is my fav! There seem to be a lot of girls being named Zoey/Zoe and Sidney/Sydney around here lately, otherwise I like those names a lot, too. I have a terrible aversion to currently common names for some reason. (and for anyone living in the UK who thinks I'm crazy for saying that when I have a daughter named Maisie Charlotte, Maisie is quite uncommon in the US! :haha: Thanks to BNB, otherwise I wouldn't have known that name existed!)

I have no idea what we'd name another girl because we used the 2 names we both actually liked on Maisie. :haha: We've had a boy name decided for years. So long I'm starting to not like it anymore. :dohh: Oh well. I feel like #2 is going to be a girl anyway (not that that means anything at all :haha:).

gemmy -- Excuse me if this is too forward, but is spotting that early in your LP normal for you? I don't think you can quite count yourself out yet. Test with me tomorrow! We can be it's-really-too-early-to-test :bfn: buddies! :thumbup:

Cris -- I'm down 8.6 pounds since June 3! I'm just trying to eat smaller portions and not binge on stupid stuff. I'm not weighing myself every day, just usually on Friday and Saturday (Saturday to check-in with a challenge I'm part of). I keep thinking I've blown it week after week and I keep losing weight! It's madness! I haven't even logged my food this week. I figured I've been doing this long enough I should know when I need to stop eating and apparently I really do. I've been struggling for almost a year now to lose this baby weight (It certainly didn't help that I gained 15 pounds during my 6 months of ppd). I think totally obsessing over TTC has helped me really relax about losing weight so it's just happening now. Maybe it will work in reverse for you -- obsess about losing weight and you'll get a :bfp:. :thumbup:


----------



## giraffes

Big big big hugs to those of you struggling today.

I've got a crazy few days coming up (including graduating from my PhD :) ) so I won't be around as much. I'll be thinking of you all lots though xxx


----------



## linz143

Nats - big hugs honey. Nothing can make you feel better, but try to take some time to yourself this weekend and enjoy a moment of solitude (not sure if that's possible with 3 kiddos!). The letdown of a BFN after BFN is awful. I know. :(

Gemmy - I looked at your chart and it looks like occasionally you do have a 9 day LP, but your temp did not drop much at all. It's still well above the cover line. Lilspy and I are not letting you count yourself out yet!

lilspy - Nice job on the weight loss! Not only am I sympathetic to TTC, but also to weight loss since it's been a battle I've fought on and off since I hit puberty. A pound a week is a GREAT way to do it! (PS Anya is my fav, too :D)

Dr. Giraffes - Congrats!! Enjoy the ceremony!


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol love it! DR GIRAFFES :) --CONGRATS!!!

Gemmy and Nats- big hugs

Julie- I dont think Ill be back on MFP except to log..which Ill do through my phone anyways. I can totally lose 20lbs...I actually only need to lose 15 I think but they prefer 20 haha. I want my IUI!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOWWWW

But of course like any true yo-yo dieter (who lets face it..i am!) I am starting monday. DH and I are celebrating 8 years this weekend and there is a lot of drinking in our plans since we will be kid free :) and lots of drinking leads to lots of hangover eating haha

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Only food I've ever found to cure a hangover is the greasiest breakfast I can get from Mc Donald's... lol! Have a great time celebrating this weekend!!


----------



## gemmy

:) thanks ladies i will keep you up to date! I am sure we will all get there in the end and join all the ladies with bumps... Hopefully before they pop! Who is due first? What are all the due dates?


----------



## LittleSpy

I hope you're all ready for my bfn picture in the morning! :winkwink: 6dpo and I'm just going to let myself do it.


----------



## firsttimer30

Looks like it's team :pink:.....Went yesterday for ultrasound and she is amazing... Here are some pics of my little angel. I am on :cloud9: and can not wait for Miss Lindalynn Louise to get here.
 



Attached Files:







scan0001.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 4









scan0002.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 4









scan0003.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleSpy

Gorgeous, firsttimer!

Here's my 6dpo bfn! Not even so much as a shadow or evap to obsess over. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo with flash.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## linz143

First! Congrats on your little girl! She is beautiful! I love the name as well. :)

lilspy - If you got anything on a 6 dpo test I'd freak out! lol... when did you get your first shadow line with maisie?


----------



## LittleSpy

linz -- I would've freaked out, too! :haha: I didn't get anything with Maisie until 11/12dpo (11 according to me and 12 according to ff). I tested 8/9 dpo and 9/10 dpo but I didn't test on 10/11dpo. I don't think I would have gotten anything on 10/11 because 11/12 was super faint. I just have a hard time obsessing, "I could be pregnant. And there's a chance I could know if I was if I had tested this morning." :wacko:


----------



## gemmy

Ah your scan pictures are amazing firsttimer, congrats she looks beautiful :)

I Didnt test lilspy, not brave enough and made my mind not to with this mornings temp. But i am looking forward to your daily tests, i will start earlier next month :)


----------



## nats77

I just want to say thank you all, you have made this journey completely different to how it would of been had i not met you guys!
I wish all our pregnant ladies a happy and healthy pregnancy, and gemmy and wishn it really wont be long before your joining them but good luck with everything!

loads of love hugs and babydust to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## giraffes

First - gorgeous pictures of your little girl! Love the name too!

Thanks for the congrats, it was a fab weekend - I'm quite enjoying being Dr Giraffes!!!

xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Congrats, Dr. Giraffes! What an accomplishment! :happydance:

Sooo... :wacko:
8dpo test. I'm imagining that, right? I must be. Be honest. I got absolutely nothing Saturday at 6dpo or yesterday morning. I tested last night (7dpo) and thought maybe I saw a shadow of a line. This morning, I see it again. Maybe a little darker, even (if you can believe that, considering I'm still not sure it's actually there :haha:). Really wasn't expecting to see anything at all. Maybe it's just the cheap tests. I definitely can't tell there's any color there. Seems kind of far away from the control line, too. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







8dpo am with flash 2.JPG
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## linz143

That test is definitely suspect! I can see something! I would say if you try another tomorrow (or tonight, I know I wouldn't be able to wait... lol) and it has the same thing, then I would rush out and get an FRER!

Hopefully this isn't the test playing tricks on you and it's the real deal! How long after taking the test was the picture taken?


----------



## LittleSpy

I took the picture just a minute or 2 after I dipped the test. Trying very hard not to get my hopes up right now but I admit I am. Between that test, my temp this morning (highest of this cycle) and my crazy sore boobs, how could I not? I just haven't really had anything that I would peg as pregnancy symptoms and that makes me skeptical. With dd, I got bad AF-like cramps and a bad lower backache. I just have mild crampishness (ha) and mild back discomfort.

I guess all I can do is wait some more. I'm sure now I'll test tonight and tomorrow morning and tomorrow night. :blush: I'll get a FRER for Wednesday morning if I see lines on all those tests, too. Otherwise, I'm going to wait until 12dpo for that.


----------



## wishnhoping

Eeeeee! Julie! I see something too....Im so excited test test test! 

Giraffes- Im glad oyu had a fab weekend!

First- your lil girl is beautiful! Congrats!

AFM- Started my diet...got everything focused on the 20lbs weight loss and hope to be able to do my iui by August. DH finally agreed to the SA and I called to schedule and they can only do it between 8am-1pm...such a pain in the ass since he works those hours and I know now convincing him to take off work will be a pain in the ass too...blargh!


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and our weekend celebrating 8 years was fun...lots of eating and drinking :)


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> oh and our weekend celebrating 8 years was fun...lots of eating and drinking :)

Glad you had an amazing weekend..


----------



## linz143

Wishin! Welcome back! glad you had an awesome time, and got to live it up eating and drinking and such. Pretty soon you won't be able to drink it up so get it while you can! ;)

lilspy - stalking until we hear how the next set of tests goes!


----------



## LittleSpy

For your squinting/screen tilting pleasure... :haha:

Also, that's an unaltered pic (except for being resized), so for your tweaking pleasure, too, if you so desire. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo am 3 unaltered resized 2.JPG
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## giraffes

Aaaaaaaaarrrgghhhhhhh. Last night my boobs leaked! Seriously, with 3 months to go?! hubby laughed uncontrollably for 10 minutes. Oh my goodness, pregnancy is unglamourous at times!

Lilspy - fingers crossed for you!

wishin - gld you had a fab weekend


----------



## wishnhoping

lol giraffes

julie- u want me to send ur pick to the tweakers board?


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> lol giraffes
> 
> julie- u want me to send ur pick to the tweakers board?

Sure, if you wanna. I'm not going to believe anything until I get an obvious positive on a test that is _NOT_ an IC, though! :wacko: I bought 2 FRER yesterday. I may use one tomorrow morning if I get another line on an IC.
But... I'm feeling pretty pregnant today. :wacko: Oh, the power of suggestion.


----------



## LittleSpy

Giraffes -- May as well get used to the leakage now. :haha: Ugh! That is something I definitely don't miss about bfing!


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - I saw more on yesterday's test. Honestly I don't see anything on today's, but you're only 9 dpo. There was nothing on my 9 dpo test the month I was got pregnant. It was literally stark white. Only on 11 dpo did the faintest of faint lines show up. Fx'd for you!

Giraffes, when you say leakage, does that mean just a little dribble or can you aim it? I know this sounds like a weird question, but one of the ladies on the 2nd tri boards said she shot her husband with her milk and was totally not expecting it to work. I want to be able to do that to DH when he's in one of his moods where he likes to annoy me! LOL


----------



## linz143

PS Lilspy- your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- Does this help? 

I fiddled with yesterday's contrast a bit. But I didn't mess with the picture from today. The line from yesterday looks a bit grey to me. Today's looks pink.

The more I look at it, the more I convince myself that it's actually positive. :wacko: I need to stop!!
 



Attached Files:







9dpo am 3 unaltered resized 2 dots.JPG
File size: 57.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wishnhoping

Ahhhh Julie!!! Please use a FRER in the am! Ill def be stalking!

Ill post it in the tweaker board just for shits n giggles

Linz- LMAO @ you shooting DH with your milk..hehe...


----------



## wishnhoping

Tweaked said its an indent... Whatever that means


----------



## LittleSpy

I think an "indent" is the little line that will catch the dye if there's any hcg present? I thought they were grey, though. Oh well!


----------



## linz143

An indent is the line that is always present when you use a test. If you are pregnant, then it turns pink, if the test is negative, then you usually will be able to see where the line "should" be. I used to hold my tests up to the light and move them around until I could get the indent area to show so I knew where to look for the line. It usually was only visible when wet, and after it would dry (if it didn't go to an evap) I would no longer be able to see it.


----------



## wishnhoping

Almost all the tests they tweak just show indents some will start to see pink forming in the indent if they are on their way to a bfp so that makes sense...

So an indent means nothing it could go either way

What are ur symptoms Julie? U said unfelt pregnant


----------



## LittleSpy

Boobs/bloat/backache/abdominal discomfort. The only other time my boobs have ever been this sore is when I was pregnant. They normally get a little sore around :witch: but not like this. And that started just hours before I saw my first line.... not sure if I could be psyching myself out or not.

I got another faint line tonight. I think the odds are pretty small that I could just randomly have had 2 tests with no lines at all on Saturday and Sunday morning and suddenly have FIVE tests in a row give me a faint line (that seems to be getting darker/more pink to me). :shrug: Test, test, test again in the morning. :thumbup:


----------



## giraffes

Lilspy - fingers crossed!

Linz - it was a round patch of leaked colostrum on one side of my pyjamas, definitely not enough to fire at OH yet!!! Thankfully :haha: I have stocked up on breastpads though.


----------



## LittleSpy

Another line on an IC but a bfn on FRER this morning. I think the tweaker was right, Cris. Still not sure why I couldn't see a line on the first 2 tests I took. I'm only 10dpo today, though, so not out quite yet. :thumbup:

Unfortunately, I couldn't take my temp this morning because I woke up to a shrieking baby who had gotten her leg wedged between her crib bars. :dohh:

I'm getting :witch:-like cramps and :witch: backache today 2-3 days before AF is due. Could be good since I had those symptoms with Maisie but could just mean :witch: is coming. :haha: Boobs still more sore than usual.


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay, I really swear I saw nothing on the FRER this morning. I took pictures anyway (about 2 minutes after I dipped the test). I just looked at the pictures and I see something.

Do you think it's just the indent line again? That's my suspicion. :shrug: Argh! I looked at the test again after seeing this and I see a line on the test now. But I assume that's an evap. Really think I would've seen it this morning if it was that obvious!
 



Attached Files:







10dpo frer 3 resized.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## linz143

Is this picture tweaked? I would say if it has to be tweaked in order to get a line to appear that it probably is either an evap or an indent.

If you are getting so many lines that could potentially be a BFP, I would just spend the money and get a digi! By the time a very very faint line appeared on my IC and FRER, the digi turned positive with my SMU.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yep, that one was tweaked. But I only tweaked because I saw something. Here are some untweaked ones. It's so faint.

Just going to wait it out rather than buying a digi. I'd hate to waste more money. It nearly killed me to buy the FRER. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10dpo untweaked.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 5









10dpo untweaked 2.jpg
File size: 61.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry. :blush: Yes, I'm spending my Independence Day (US) obsessing over pregnancy tests.

And Cris, please don't hate me. But I just got this... at 8pm... with very diluted pee. I'm so scared it's a faulty test.

I peed, dipped the test, immediately dumped the pee (ARGH! :dohh:), picked up the test, and the line was there. I almost fell over. Seems like an awful lot of difference from this morning... that's why I'm afraid the test is faulty.

Will test again in 3-4 hours for sure!
1. untweaked 2. tweaked
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 8pm untweaked 2 resized.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 9









10dpo 8pm tweaked 2 resized.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## linz143

I definitely see something on the untweaked version! Hope this is your BFP! Keep on testing! Will definitely be waiting for tomorrow's test!


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks Linz! Ugh, I'm so excited now. Will be crushed if I don't get another positive test.

I decided I'm going to let Maisie tell hubby. Since I don't think she can get the point across with her 4 words "dada," "mama," "uh-oh," and "banana," I'm designing a t-shirt for her. Although, maybe she could get the point across by saying "Mama... Dada banana... uh-oh!" :haha: That's a little raunchy, though. Anyway, once I get another positive test or 2, I'll put her to bed in the shirt. She usually wakes up after I'm off to work so, he'll go get her out of the crib and she'll have on a shirt that says "I'm going to be a big sister!" or something. :laugh2:


----------



## LittleSpy

Poop. No blazing :bfp: this morning. Just 3 squinters. But at least I do see 2nd lines on all the tests I took! :thumbup: Not enough to confirm anything for me, though. I can't kick myself hard enough for pouring out that pee before looking that the test results last night! :dohh:

Guess I'll wait, wait, wait some more. :wacko: I expect AF tomorrow or Saturday. My temp still looks pretty great and my boobs are seriously *sore* (not just tender to the touch - a constant burning/soreness. Only other time I've had that is with dd), so at least there's that. I'm also feeling a bit nauseous which makes me nervous. Morning sickness didn't kick in with dd until over 5 weeks in. So, I could be pregnant or I could be completely nuts. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo resized.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG JULIE! That looks sooo promising! I cant believe it! 

I am impatiently waiting more tests :)


----------



## wishnhoping

any updates Julie?

Nats and Gemmy...any news?

How are the preggos?


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm so frustrated with the stupid green handled ICs. Totally positive Wednesday night. Same stupid super faint lines Thursday morning. I've been kind of crushed since then. Saw a line on my FRER but I think it may have been the indent line. Another positive IC Thursday night then back to the same stupid faint line again this morning. I think they're just absolute crap. :nope: I think the positives are false. I knew I shouldn't have gotten my hopes up with that first one. :dohh:

Boobs are still a lot more sore than usual but I just feel like I should've gotten steady or progressively darker bfps by now. I ovulated so late (I think) on Sunday that I guess I could consider myself just 11dpo today (though I'm claiming 12dpo) but just feeling negative about it now.

My temp dipped a bit this morning. Still way over the coverline but took a pretty big dive. Expect :witch: today or tomorrow. No sign yet, but I'm not very hopeful anymore.


----------



## gemmy

excited for lil spy! afm just getting past af waiting to o.... spending little less time on here as got a bit Ott Xx


----------



## linz143

lilspy - Sorry to hear you're thinking it's a no-go at this point. My intuition would be that if the lines are the same darkness as the ones from 7 dpo, then it is probably a false pos. If you scroll back through these pages to a couple months ago, you'll see Haley's false positive on an IC that was no squinter. We were all convinced it was her BFP but it ended up being a bad test. I always had luck buying the IC from Amazon but only with the brand name Wondfo. They are super cheap, but were always reliable. I got a squinter only once when I wasn't pregnant and it only showed up after the 10 minute mark. Other than that I never saw any lines till it was for real. You may want to check out that brand next time you buy. Hopefully it's just a shy line that will show up soon! My bff tested at 11 dpo and got a negative, and then on 13 dpo and got her BFP (although still very faint), so it still can happen for you this month!

Wishin - Doing good over here! Saturday we go to pick up the last of my brother's nursery donations to us. We now have the crib and swing set up in the room. This weekend we're getting the dresser/changing table and plush chair/ottoman. They also gave us a bunch of boys clothes when we were convinced she was a he, and I went through them last night and pulled out a few outfits that were too cute to give back (dinosaur jammies??? Adorable!). Luckily my best friend has a 10 month old girl, so we are getting all her girl clothes donations. Literally the only two big items we still need are the stroller and car seat so I'm feeling pretty lucky to be the last one in the family and friends to have a kid. 2nd hand stuff rules!


----------



## LittleSpy

It wouldn't have been so bad if they were just all faint or all bfn. It's those 2 darker positives that got my hopes up that suck so much to me. :haha: Waiting will be over one way or another soon enough, I guess.

linz -- Maisie has worn all kinds of dino pjs! Dinosaurs aren't just for boys. :thumbup: I've been buying what I consider to be gender-neutral stuff when I find a good bargain (I mean, fleece sleepers for $1? Yes, I'm buying them even though I'm not even pregnant :haha:). But what I consider to be gender neutral is mostly just boy stuff. I hate most of the pale yellow stuff actually labeled gender neutral. I had all but decided on going with Wondfos from Amazon next time. Thanks!

Cris -- how are things going? Any answers so far? Sorry if you don't want to share, that's fine. :thumbup:


----------



## leia37

Hi all, sorry been MIA. Had a broken computer and then some guests visiting.

Linz - my first DD lived in boys things for the 1st year as we only had boy handmedowns. Family brought the few girly things she had after she was born. She was none the worse for wear and suited me as I am very much tomboyish. Must have been a huge shock to find a little girl instead of the boy you were expecting but girls are still lots of fun :).x

Littlespy - sorry for your dodgy tests. Hugs for the heartbreak its giving you but you are not out yet.x

Giraffes - congratulations on your Doctorate. Well done. x

Nats - your last post sounded like a leaving one. Big hugs hon, we're here when you need us. x

First - congratulations on your little girl x 

Hugs to the rest of you, sorry i missed out on your TWW.

AFM - Feel like i'm getting big now. Will try to post bump photo soon. Feeling more tired than i remember being in previous pregnancies. Last blood test showed me as Iron deficient so that could be it and have been put on suppliments. Thankfully OH is now home for summer hols and we are moving with him when he goes back in sept until the baby is born, so am able to rest a little.

Sorry if i've missed anybody or events out. Trying to keep up but i am forgetting things from one second to another :) xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm not afraid of sharing... I guess just
Trying to lose weight so I can do iui next month. Dh didn't do his sa this month because the only appointment they had was during my fertile
Time and no way I'd be abstaining then ( he has to abstain for 3 days) so we have to
Wait until next week. I'm not doing opks this month just going by my
Body's signals. Started with ewcm yesterday so we
Started bd today... My generic phone app says my fertile
Period is from Friday to Wednesday so just gonna try
To have sex during this time period... So far
Friday is done... Oh
And after I flipped out on dh last cycle he's
More than wiling to cooperate...lol he says he can't wait to get me pregnant


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- it is early keep testing til the witch shows!


----------



## LittleSpy

Update: There's no update. :haha: AF is officially late by at least a day, maybe 2. No sign of her - totally stark white and clear cm. Still getting the same faint lines on every IC. Temp is still up. Will use my last FRER tomorrow morning if no :witch:. :shrug: I'm usually _very_ regular. This is a h*** of a time for :witch: to be late.

Edit: Oh, I think I just saw a tiny bit of pink streaked cm (sorry :haha:). :witch: must be on her way. My temp will probably plummet tomorrow and she'll show then.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for a few days. I just got back from vacation and didn't have too good of service where we were at. I just finished reading all the updates.. lilspy, anything yet??? Oh I hope this is it for you!!!

How is everyone else doing?? 

I go for my first ultrasound tomorrow!!! YAY!!! I'm so excited. NOT so excited about the nausea I've been experiencing the last couple days! It has been so bad it's kept me in bed. YUCK!! But I wouldn't trade it for anything!!! Nausea or not I am more than thrilled I've gotten this far!!! I'll be sure to update ya'll tomorrow as soon as I can!

xoxo


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley -- Yuck, I did not enjoy the nausea. But, luckily, mine went away around 14 weeks. :thumbup: GL on the ultrasound! How exciting!

And, no, nothing. Seriously, :witch: HAS to be on her way. I no longer think I'm pregnant. Annoyed that I'd have my longest cycle in YEARS the first time we TTC #2. :haha: 
Of course, the fact that :witch: isn't here yet and I saw the tiniest amount of pink ever on TP today has me looking way too much into my temp dipping on Friday and thinking about how that's when my :witch: cramps started and thinking about how those cramps started right after/during implantation with Maisie and that I couldn't get a positive on a test until 3 days after all that with her. :dohh: What I really should be doing is getting over it, ordering more OPKs and not-green-handled ICs and a new bbt thermometer and getting ready for next cycle.

I'm embarrassed that I genuinely expected to get pregnant on the first try like I did before. :blush:


----------



## LittleSpy

Have any of you ever gotten bad evaps on FRERs? I'm talking... evap lines days after you took the tests. :blush: 

I just looked at my old FRERS, taken at 10 dpo (Wed) and 11dpo (Thurs) and, well... they both have 2nd lines on them. Thursday's is darker. I thought I saw a 2nd line on Thursday's test when it was just dipped but that was at the height of my line-eyetis, so I stashed the test away and didn't look at it again until today. :fool:

Please tell me you've seen this before. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







FRER old.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie u aren't out yet!!!

Afm cd14 had ewcm last few days so we have bded twice but again I won't be testing with opk this month so just trying to stay low key... Really just checking in to see if Julie had news

Hugs to all of you


----------



## wishnhoping

We must have posted at the same time... I always get lines on frer and apparently it's been happening a lot lately... But I have also seen Evans that turned into bfps.... Ur not out until the witch shows hon! Hang in there!


----------



## linz143

I've definitely seen evaps on FRERs. That 2nd one IS pretty bad, but I never trust anything after 10 minutes, as the dreaded evap will always get you. I once had one that was convincingly positive looking, even had color to it, but it didn't show up till after the time limit and it was definitely an evap. This sucks that you are being toyed with this way! After getting a positive at 11 dpo, and then spotting at 12 dpo, I've decided that in the future I'm not going to test until I'm late. The doctors told me when I was spotting that it was either IB or a MC which freaked me out for the next 5 days till the IB stopped. However, that being said, you are late so at this point your light lines are confusing! Hope it's good news rather than it just messing with you. :(

Haley - Welcome back! I've enjoyed seeing all your fun pics on facebook! Looks like you guys had an awesome time. I'm sooo sooo sorry about the MS. I got mine at 6w5d and it hit me like a frikkin truck. I ended up having to let my work know I was pregnant at 9 weeks because I was so sick all the time. However, I'll hope that you're lucky like me and the all day nausea began to go every other day at 10 weeks and was completely gone by 12. Also, I never thought ginger tea would work, but it was a lifesaver. Also, in the evening when it would get worse, I would suck on peppermints and those seemed to take the edge off. Other than that, nothing really helped. :( Can't wait to hear all about tomorrow!! Scans are the best!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley, I meant to mention -- ask your OB/midwife about taking extra vitamin B6 for the MS. I didn't know about that until it was too late with dd (OB told me at 12 weeks. :dohh:). Apparently it really helps some people a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## linz143

They recommended those to me when I called the advice nurse and it didn't help at all. However, it did help my best friend's nausea. Hers was so bad that she was actually throwing up about 3 times a week. Mine was only feeling like I was about to.


----------



## LittleSpy

15dpo today which is madness for me. I have a 12 day LP.
Still no :witch:. Temp still high (?!). BFN x2 this morning. :wacko:

Of course, crazy line-eyed me sees something on the FRER. But I'm 15dpo, I should be seeing far more than "something." :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







15dpo 7am.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## giraffes

Haley - ginger is your friend, in every form! I can't look at the stuff now because it reminds me too much of vomiting, but it did help. Ginger sweets for your handbag, ginger biscuits, ginger tea. Buy it all! 14 weeks was when I felt better. Have an AMAZING scan tomorrow

Lilspy - good luck

AFM - In the third trimester eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Giraffes- CONGRATS ON 3RD TRI!!! WOW TIME FLIES!

Linz- Congrats on being half way there!!!!

Haley- I also enjoyed your pics on fb! you two looked like you had a blast. Let us know how your appt today goes

Lilspy- I think I see something on your last FRER too but I am such a horrible line spotter...If your temps are still up and AF is late I am still very hopeful for oyu!!! fx

AFM- I had a weird question..so I am cd15 today. The days I really wanted to "hit" in terms of bding were cd13,14,15 because thats usually when I get my + OPKS...ok so with that said we BDed on cd 12 and 14 and I started experiencing cramps and sore boobs yesterday night (been having ewcm for a few days now) so I assume today or tomorrow is O day. So...well we BDed 2 times yesterday..in the morning was for ttc purpose and then at night I had started reading 50 shades and I couldt help my self and jumped him...haha. So since all the fertility tests have ruled out me having any issues I am leaning towards his "boys" being the problem..so since we bded 2 times yesterday I am worried about doing it again today and not giving his boys enough time to replenish...what do you guys think? I really think that today and tomorrow are the two days to cover but I dont know what to do now

TIA for any thought or insight


----------



## wishnhoping

And my sister also had her appt today...and Im one proud Auntie already..





They didnt get to listen to a heartbeat though which I told her she would get to do so im kinda bummed for them
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## linz143

lilspy - How many cycles have you had AF back since having Maisie? Only thing I can think of at this point is either you are pregnant and one of the very very few people that don't get a + test till late, or if you only recently started menstruating again, your cycle could be weird for awhile.

Giraffes - Wow! Time sure flies, huh?? Congrats on 3rd and last tri! Have you guys picked a name yet?

Wishin - to be honest I wouldn't worry about today. Especially if they are concerned with his count, you want to give it time to "build up." On fertility friend they say if you BD after you go to bed for the night, to count it as BD for the following day, so you might as well count that you hit today and yesterday. You are definitely covered, and every other day is statistically just as good as every day. Remember that those little swimmers last 2-3 days on average (5 if they're "super"). So just let him rest today and then hit him up tomorrow and you're good. Even if you miss tomorrow, you're probably covered anyway! Good luck, my dear!

Also, how far along is your sister? Is it just that they did not get to listen to the heartbeat or they did not see it at all?

AFM - I spent this weekend organizing the baby's room (still have a lot of donations from friends that need to be unpacked) but we've gotten the major furniture pieces in the room now. Here's a picture attached. You can see my lavender paint job I did last year and was going to be super sad to paint over if we had a boy (only because I love the color so much, not because I didn't want a boy!).
 



Attached Files:







nursery.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- the room looks so nice! Wow you are so prepared lol!

I should prob not read shades of grey while ovulating...

My sister is 8 weeks. Shes due Feb 16th...she said they saw the heartbeat (the flicker on the u/s) but i guess htey just didnt turn the volume on or there was no volume..not sure why. There was def a heart beat though (thank god)


----------



## linz143

Oh good!! That is strange they didn't put it on the speaker. At my 8 week appointment they played the audio, but didn't tell us what the beats per minute were. It's such a beautiful sound, especially in first tri when you need to be reassured about everything.

And as for Shades of Grey, sounds like reading it during Ov is the best time!! LOL!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Dr. Giraffes -- Congrats on making it to 3rd tri! :happydance:

Cris -- I have no idea about how you should proceed for :spermy:'s sake. :shrug: Congrats on your niece/nephew!

linz - love the lavender! Maisie's room is purple. So purple. :haha:

I've had my period back since January (was on the POP until then so that kept it away). I've been right on schedule with a 25-27 day cycle every single time. Most have been 26 days, including the last 2.

To be honest, I'd think maybe I just ovulated late but my + opks, cm, O pain, and temp shift all point to the same day, cd14. :shrug:

I really think it's very unlikely I'm pregnant. But I don't understand how :witch: could be AWOL if I actually did ovulate. And I'm not sure I could've had a temp shift without actually ovulating. :shrug: Not sure how that works. Could some wacky progesterone imbalance thing prevent :witch: despite ovulation?

What I've been thinking is maybe somehow my cycle is off and I ovulated on cd21 and my coverline is in the wrong place. I'll have to guess that's what happened if :witch: shows in a few days. Would be incredibly odd for me to ovulate that late but I guess stranger things have happened. My cm wouldn't make sense in that case but... I guess things don't have to always make sense. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Update for the hour: Pretty sure I'm finally out. Pink on the tp the last 2 times I checked. Not super happy to see :witch: imminent, but glad to know one way or another. 

Looks like I bought those 6 FRERs today for next cycle. :haha: Thanks for humoring me over the last week. :flower:


----------



## Haleytivet

Scan went great! Measuring 6 weeks 4 days which is one day off. Heart beat was 125. We recorded the heart beat. Not sure if I can post the heartbeat but I'll definitely post my scan pics when I get to my desktop computer. It was amazing!!!!!

I'll update more when I can but typing is hard from my phone. 

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Haley, congrats my friend! That is wonderful news!! Can't wait to see the scan pics soon. Wonderful, wonderful news. :)

Lilspy - believe me, there have been many months like that in this forum. We all understand. I do believe a sink full of tests is the best feeling going into the TWW, though! lol!


----------



## wishnhoping

Stress can delay af so even though u might think u weren't stressed about your cycle maybe you were? I have had long cycles and all of them were due to stress. My doctor told me that when ttc #2 90% of couples are pregnant within 6 months... So that's why he was concerned its been 14 for us now :( but be positive and keep being healthy and im sure ull beat that 6onth deadline!! 

Haley- cant wait to see pics!


----------



## leia37

Littlespy - :hugs: x

Haley - great news, cant wait to see photos. x

Wishin - sounds like you covered all bases with your willing OH (must relieve a huge amount of the stress) Fingers crossed for you. hope TWW not too long. x

Linz - I love the nursery. and the lilac. Great that you didnt have to repaint. Must get off my arse and sort my baby stuff out. Avoiding it because it´s a big job. Our bedroom has been the junk room since christmas so that needs complete overhaul before i even think of getting all the old baby clothes out of our ruin and start washing them. I'm going to make you my motivation and crack on next week.

Feels like time is running out now i've hit 3rd Tri too :happydance:


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a while had a really hard time dealing with the last bfn :cry: I have pulled myself together a bit now although I am taking it easy now, I'm not temping I'm not using opk's in fact I'm doing nothing! No pressure on the oh ( funny though cause he can't get enough now I'm taking the relaxed approach lol) so I will just see what happens because it is crushing me and our relationship, it's all become about having another baby nothing else, 

I'm off on my hols tomorrow and if I can get on I will, if not I will be back on in two weeks, I'm sorry I haven't commented on anyone's posts, but I am thinking of you all, take care my lovelys x x x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

nats -- Good for you being able to relax!

Haley -- So exciting! 

leia -- Thanks. :flower: Congrats on 3rd tri!

Cris -- Thanks for the reassurance. :flower: I would so love to not be pregnant in the summer again, though, so time is really ticking for me. Of course, I'd much rather be pregnant in the summer than have to wait until the fall. :haha: I'm glad your tww starts right as mine ends. Gives me something to do on my 2 week break. :winkwink:

I'm really not a fan of this month's due date. April 16 (assuming I ovulate on CD 14, I guess). I think that may be hard for my mom. My brother was born on his due date, April 17. He passed away super unexpectedly April 2011. I know she had a really hard time this year on his birthday. I don't know, maybe having a grandbaby with a similar birthday would help?

Is there a basal thermometer anyone recommends? Mine was acting like the batteries were dying for a few days and I don't trust it anymore. Though it seems accurate enough because my temp sure did take a HUGE dive this morning. :haha:

I've decided to use preseed this cycle. I can't dtd anymore without lube since dd so I'm blaming the failure of cycle #1 on KY. :haha: I'm also headed to the liquor store this afternoon. I pinned a drink on Pinterest I've been dying to try for 2 weeks now. :haha: So simple -- Bailey's with espresso ice cubes. Why haven't I ever thought of that?


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am glad you will stalk me :) unfortunately there will be no bding today (nor was there any yesterday) I am pretty sure that I have an UTI...blargh! Ill be heading to patient first after work for meds. I remember what happened to your brother...I think having a baby born around that due date would be nice. It could signify a new beginning for your family and a source of joy instead of pain and sorrow. Also if its a boy you could maybe name it after your brother? That could make things easier? 

If this cycle is successful Id be due April 1st, which is actually my biological mother's bday. I have never met her and I dont know too much about her except her name and birthdate, and the reason she had to give me up. I see it as a special day because it reminds me of the sacrafice she made for me to have a better life. Also, if I go into labor 10 days early (like I did with DS) I would deliver on my 30th bday :) 

To be honest though I have kind of resigned my self to the idea that we will not be able to conceive on our own and will need fertility assistance. So not really planning on testing this cycle at all. Hoping DH can do his SA this week and we can schedule iui for august

Leia- Congrats on 3rd tri!!!! yahooo!


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I totally understand ***BIG HUGS***


----------



## Haleytivet

Well we went ahead and told everyone! People were finding out before others and we didn't want anyone to feel that they were left out!!! This is what we posted as our announcement which has my scan pics :)
 



Attached Files:







Publication1.pub.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## giraffes

Haley - I loved your FB announcement, that was the coolest thing. So pleased your scan went well! Such a magical moment

Nats - enjoy your holiday, not OPKing did the trick for us ;)

Lilspy - sorry you're out, all BFNs are hard to take.

Linz - love the room, you're way more organised than us!!! PS your 20 week shot on FB was great.

Wishin - big hugs, you will get there


----------



## leia37

Nats - big hugs hon. Have a nice relaxing holiday. Enjoy your hubby and your family :) x

Haley - Loved the announcement x


----------



## linz143

Hey ladies - It's gotten kinda quiet in here! How is everyone doing? I just got back from camping (6 hours away and on a volcano) so I'm pretty exhausted, but it was super cool! What is everyone else up to?


----------



## LittleSpy

linz - Wow, camping on a volcano during the summer at 5 months pregnant? Brave woman!

Haley - Love the announcement!

How is everyone else?

I'm just trying to chill out, getting ready for Maisie's first birthday on Friday. This cycle already has me confused. I'm on CD6 and have had loads of ewcm today. :dohh::shrug: I normally have it for several days (4-5) before O but don't recall ever having it this early! I think my body is seriously pretending :witch: wasn't 3 days late last cycle. First, :witch: only sticks around for 3 days and now ewcm? Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm expecting to O around CD 10-11 now. Guess I'll start OPKs on cd 8 on Tuesday. Wasn't planning on that. I only have 20 for this cycle. Wish my body would just behave as usual now that we're ttc!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I swear I had a perfect 30 day cycle before we actively started ttc as soon as we started I was going anywhere from 27-32 days...argh! such a pain in the arse! If you are getting ewcm already then Id def start the OPKs early.

Linz- welcome home!

AFM- I am somewhere near 6dpo...thats assuming I Oed on cd16, but since I didnt use OPKs I have no clue really..Nothing exciting going on symptom wise and I have no plans on testing this month. just gonna wait for the bitch...opsie i mean witch ;) 

I think my UTI has cleared up but not sure since I kept forgetting to take my meds...Ive been super distracted by the fact that we are about ot get our basement renovated...

DH is doing his SA tomorrow (FINALLY!) so after that we can move on to a treatment plan. I havent lost enough weight to do IUI so Im really bummer...not sure what we will do or if the doctor is just going to wait until I can do IUI. :(


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - good luck for OH's SA, fingers crossed it gives him a confidence boost ;)

Linz - looks like you had a fab time!

Lilspy - crazy cycles - they were my speciality!! If it's any consolation, the month we conceived was after 3 weeks of bleeding. There was no way I thought that was the month, turns out wishin and Linz knew better than I did :D

AFM - Braxton hicks are my latest fun, still getting used to them. Have an appointment with the anaesthetist on Wednesday and another growth scan on Thursday, so busy week for baby


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - I'm usually an earlier ovulator with it happening anytime between CD 12-14. The month we actually conceived I somehow ovulated on CD11. I was shocked when I saw EWCM, and then for the heck of it took an OPK and it was positive. A couple hours later I felt the familiar pains and thanked my lucky stars that we happened to BD the night before.

Wishin - fx'd for DH! Let us know how it goes!

Giraffes - I just had a Dr appt this morning and was asking my OB why my uterus sometimes feels hard after BD and she said it was braxton hicks, too. However, that's the only time I get them and they don't hurt, my stomach just gets very hard for about 10 minutes, then stops. GL with the growth scan, can't wait to hear you report back!

AFM - Dr says I am gaining weight too quickly and I need to slow it down to 1/2 lb per week till the end of my pregnancy as I've already gained 23 lbs and they want no more than 35 total (oops). Fundal height is measuring on the spot, though and everything else seems to be going fine.


----------



## LittleSpy

linz -- I gained most of my weight with dd 1st and 2nd tri. :blush: I had gained something like 32 pounds by 3rd tri and ended up only gaining 40 total. I lost a few pounds the last few weeks. I gained a lot 1st tri because a constant intake of carbs was all that would help my awful nausea. Then I think I gained like 19 pounds during 2nd tri just being a big fat piggy. :dohh: _Ridiculous._

I went ahead and did an opk last night because I was feeling crampy around my right ovary. Very weird for me because I don't think I ever ovulate from the right. Anyway, it was negative but there was a pretty good line on it. I'm using a different brand of opks this month (wondfos), but I normally have a _very_ light test line on them until 11 dpo or so and then they start getting darker. I've only ever used opks for 2 cycles though, so maybe it varies. Still feel like I'm going to O early. Not sure when to start bd because hubby tires easily. :haha: He always complains we don't :sex: enough, but when he has to do it more than a couple days in a row, he starts whining. :dohh: Ugh, I wish I had some semblance of a sex drive. :nope:


----------



## giraffes

Linz - over here they don't weigh you during pregnancy as apparently it's meaningless! People vary so much as to how much fluid they have and at what rate they put it on that it just causes unnecessary stress. So I wouldn't worry too much as long as you're eating sensibly :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Dh just gave me his "sample".... I want to cry....

More later...


----------



## wishnhoping

So DH calls me into the bedroom to give me his sample and he kind of shoved it at me (I could tell he was upset) I looked down at the cup and there was literally almost nothing in there! Imagine if you spit into a cup..thats about how much he got out. When I saw the cup I immedietly felt like someone punched me in the stomach I almost threw up...I couldnt beleive it! I felt almost stupid driving his 'sample' to the doctor because the cup was practically empty...I dont even know if there was enough for them to test. I am so upset

I was praying and hoping that it would be something wrong on my end because I know I can fix it and Ill work on it...with him...yea...its probably a crap shoot. It took me 2 months to get him to go in the stupid cup! 

As a bonus I got a speeding ticket while driving to the hospital to drop off the sample


----------



## linz143

Oh wishin - so sorry your morning is turning out so crappy... :( It sucks because with this kind of stuff you can't say to him "That's it?" or "Did you break the rules and go sometime in the last 3 days? Is that why there is so little?" because they will freak out and take it as an assault on their manhood.

But then again, you never know... Maybe just his fluid level is low, and his count mediocre. Most of what comes out is the seminal fluid anyway. How long will it take for you to get the results back?


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz.....they said we get the results the same day. So today is going to be a very very long day...everytime my phone rings I jump

:(


----------



## wishnhoping

Well I'll be damned....

His SA came back perfectly normal. The only thing that was "abnormal" was the amount of sample he provided. They usually like to see around 2ml or more and he provided 1.2ml

I am shocked that the tiny bit was normal...and relieved of course!

So next course of action is to schedule a follow up visit with the Dr to establish a plan of treatment...which I believe he did hint would be IUI but again cant do that until I lsoe 15lbs...so i better stop stalling and get to it


----------



## leia37

Wishin - So pleased for you and your oh (he must be very relieved). At least you get to move on to the next step knowing that you dont have any problems with your oh and dont need to stress him out. Good luck losing the weight. You have a great goal to keep you motivated. x


----------



## linz143

Wishin - that is excellent news! Being able to cross one thing after another off the list of what the problem could be will surely help you and your doctor narrow your search. I'm just happy for you that he got through giving the sample and that part is over with so you won't have to worry about it anymore! I know if I had to convince DH to give a sample in a cup it would be like pulling teeth!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris - Yay! Good news about the spermies! If it makes you feel any better, I had to go downtown for work today and I got a parking ticket.... issued about 4 minutes after my meter would have expired and about 7 minutes before I got back to my car. :dohh:


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - that's great news! My OH's SA made him extra keen on BD for a while - because of his super sperm!! So fingers crossed.... Good luck with the weight loss


----------



## wishnhoping

I love that you are all so supportive! Thank you so much! I love you girls!!

DH didnt go to work today so I asked if he would go do his bloodwork..and he did! So happy! Im going to call later to get my follow up appointment with the Dr. 

So I had a question about something that I wasnt sure if I should be excited about or not. On Monday I had my usual pre-af symptom (the pooping..several times a day) except it seemed too early. I went back and checked last month and it started 9dpo and ths happened 6dpo...but anyways I was kind of bummed because that is usually my tell tale sign that af is on her way. I am due for the nasty witch on July 25th. So anyways after one of those bm's I had pink twinged cm on the tp. I have never had that before could it possibily be IB? I didnt get IB with DS so I have no clue what it would look like. It was a very very small pink twinge in the cm and that was it....what do you all think? that was all i got nothing brown or anything and no more pink anytime after

could it just have been from the strain?


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- so sorry about the tmi


----------



## linz143

I'd go 50/50 on this as I've had both IB and mid cycle pink spotting out of nowhere and it wasn't a good sign for me. I'll cross my fingers that it's a good sign, though! 

Also, what kind of bloodwork do they do on men? Especially if they've already determined that his count is good?


----------



## wishnhoping

Yea I havent had mid cycle bleeding ever. Not that it was even enough to consider it 'bleeding' I am guessing it was from strainging.. I have also developed a million other symptoms that I never had before ttc so Im not really going to dwell on it too much. I still dont plan on testing this month...

They do routine bloodwork on both the male and female to check for HIV, hEP b, hEP c, and RPR...

I dunno if its for the Doctor's safety or what...but I had to do the same ones


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh My!!!! I have missed quite a bit!!

Wishin, I am so thrilled for you that hubby is cooperating and that his SA came back great!!! I am sooooooo beyond happy for you. At least you can lay that to rest. I sure hope you get answers soon and you'll be soon on your way to mommyhood once again ;)

AFM, Sorry I have been MIA. After coming home from vacation things were nuts at the office so I've been playing catch up. Then my husband had a huge project at work that we took a day off for to celebrate thus making me have to play catch up again. 

NOW, I'm vomiting. First time was this morning! I am sooo sick. I HATE feeling like this but I wouldn't change anything in the world to have this precious life growing within. I hope this settles soon! AND my mom even cooked me cinnamon rolls this morning when I came into work :( I hope I can eat them!!! 

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'll try and peep in again soon but I gotta get back to work!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley - Vomitting is gooooodddd! :thumbup: I remember how incredibly sick I felt with dd. Ugh. I'm one to resist puking beyond any kind of reason and even I _almost_ threw up several times during my 1st trimester. I haven't thrown up for any reason since May 5, 2005 (I'm not a freak - I remember because it was a friend's 21st birthday party and he was born on Cinco de Mayo. Blech, tequila) , so me almost throwing up is a really big deal. :haha: I felt like my ms peaked at 8-10 weeks because I remember around 11-12 weeks I started having blocks of several hours not feeling like I was going to hurl at any given moment. Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon!

Cris -- :shrug: Could be IB, or... not. Fx it is!!! I really, really, really want you to be my bump buddy. And I really, really, really don't want to have to ttc for a long time. Okay? :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol ok Julie I will see what I can do about that! U should be close to o right? Start bding yet?


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, I'm only on CD 9 but got an almost pos opk a few hours ago so unless something crazy happens, I should O tomorrow or Friday. BD Monday night just to cover any super early O surprises and plan to bd for the next few days starting tonight. If I get a pos opk before bed, I'm even going to wake up early to :sex: some more. :haha: Ugh, I hate morning sex, especially before work. Please let me not forget to put on a pantyliner. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

So close! Should be positive by morning. :sex: :sex: :sex:
 



Attached Files:







7.18.12 9.30pm opk resized.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

yup ur almost there! happy bding! haha!
Hows DH doing? I know he doesnt like all the bding all the time ;)

AFM- According to my phone app I am 9dpo and cd 25 (28-32 day cycles). Not feeling anything so just gonna wait it out. I have NEVER had a cycle longer than 32 days so if af doesnt show up by next Friday (cd33) then I will test...Otherwise, I have an appt with the fertility doctor next wednesday to come up with a treatment plan. Going to crash diet until then so he doesnt turn me down for iui...blargh!


----------



## LittleSpy

Hubby's doing okay. I'm the one failing at :sex:. Ugh. It hurts so much. :nope: Can my vagina please not still be broken A YEAR after having dd? :haha:

Used Preseed and got 'er done last night (at 1am.. ugh, thanks dh) but since that happened and then baby woke me up at 5am, I was not about to wake up early and try to wake him up to do it again this morning. Hopefully dd will cooperate for us to get a quickie in when I get home from work. :haha:

My temp dipped today so I think today is O day but I could be wrong. My opk this morning (at 5am, courtesy of dd) was lighter than last night's and 7.30's was just almost as dark as last night's so I think I have to consider last night at 11pm my positive opk. Not really sure since I've never used this brand before. I usually have a quick LH surge so it's not uncommon for me to only get one or 2 positives. Hopefully this isn't my body toying with me but with the temp dip, I think it's happening.

Only thing that worries me (there always has to be something, right?) is that I'm feeling crampy around my right ovary. Don't recall ever having ovulation pain on the right side before. Always on the left. I remember thinking my right ovary looked different from my left during my 1st ultrasound with dd but my OBs never said anything about it and the ultrasound tech didn't either. But then, I was already pregnant so I guess even if it looked effed up, they wouldn't be too concerned about it because I was obviously successful at conceiving. Of course I have no idea what I'm looking for, so I'm probably just worrying for nothing.


----------



## wishnhoping

yes it def sounds like you are worrying for no reason! I think it sounds ike you covered your bases.. :) 

fingrs crossed for you..and since we ARE going to be bump buddies i hope you get preggo this month hehe


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone,

had my 28 week growth scan and all is well :D He's now 3 lb in weight and looks fab! No photos I'm afraid as he wouldn't pose for the camera (again). Also saw the anaesthetists yesterday so they have a plan too! All happpy in giraffe world.


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - Get it, girl!! I was thinking that OPK was pretty much positive when you posted it yesterday.

Wishin - I'm impressed by your will to not test this month! I think I'm definitely going that route when it's our turn to ttc again (not anytime soon plz!) just because of the stress I endured when I got my BFP at 11 dpo and then started spotting at 12 dpo. Those 5 days when I was waiting to miss AF but bleeding slightly were unbelievably heart wrenching and the only solace the doctor's office could offer was that I had a 50/50 chance of keeping the pregnancy. That sure got rid of my need to test early.

Giraffes - Yay! Wow, holy cow 3 lbs already?? I was looking at the chart and I should be around 1 lb now. I can't believe how quickly they go from being a raspberry to a little human! You don't have long to go now!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I can't believe you're talking about TTC again already!!! They definiteyl seem to pile on the pounds all of a sudden, according to the books he's now just a small baby - just has to grow, everything is there :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Unf-ing believeable...
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishnhoping

Well Linz, I obviously didnt hold out! I just had weird things going on which I wanted to put off as me being crazy ttc but at the end I couldnt help it. 

So after the slight pink cm on Monday I kind of got my hopes up a bit but tried really hard to blame it on other things. Then came the weird dreams (had a dream I started smoking again and that i slept with my husbands co-worker..the most disgusting one of them all) thought that was weird. Then just been feeling "off". I dont even know how to describe it..I just didnt feel right. And lastly I had this weird sore throat that felt like I had been screaming all night at a concert. So since I didnt use OPKS this month I am going by my phone app! I am supposedly 10dpo but I think I O'd earlier so I think more like 12/13dpo. We dtd 3 times during my fertile period two of those times being on the same day. Thats all it took folks...

So here is my bfp story: 

Since I am done reading 50 shades I have been bored and been stalking the TTC sites again...all the BFP's were rolling in and I couldnt help my self I HAD to test. This morning I just had that :test: so I peed in a cup and decided to stop at the $ store on my way to work. Halfway there I thought WTH I am prob around 12dpo lets get a FRER...Went to a drug store bought the test and dipped it in the pee vup as soon as I was back in the car. I drove to the light to get out of the parking lot and as I waited for the light to change the second pink line was already appearing. I was in complete shock. I was crying I was shaking...I made a U turn and drove home to tell DH...the end...I prayed a lot this month and I am so happy God heard me


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Well Linz, I obviously didnt hold out! I just had weird things going on which I wanted to put off as me being crazy ttc but at the end I couldnt help it.
> 
> So after the slight pink cm on Monday I kind of got my hopes up a bit but tried really hard to blame it on other things. Then came the weird dreams (had a dream I started smoking again and that i slept with my husbands co-worker..the most disgusting one of them all) thought that was weird. Then just been feeling "off". I dont even know how to describe it..I just didnt feel right. And lastly I had this weird sore throat that felt like I had been screaming all night at a concert. So since I didnt use OPKS this month I am going by my phone app! I am supposedly 10dpo but I think I O'd earlier so I think more like 12/13dpo. We dtd 3 times during my fertile period two of those times being on the same day. Thats all it took folks...
> 
> So here is my bfp story:
> 
> Since I am done reading 50 shades I have been bored and been stalking the TTC sites again...all the BFP's were rolling in and I couldnt help my self I HAD to test. This morning I just had that :test: so I peed in a cup and decided to stop at the $ store on my way to work. Halfway there I thought WTH I am prob around 12dpo lets get a FRER...Went to a drug store bought the test and dipped it in the pee vup as soon as I was back in the car. I drove to the light to get out of the parking lot and as I waited for the light to change the second pink line was already appearing. I was in complete shock. I was crying I was shaking...I made a U turn and drove home to tell DH...the end...I prayed a lot this month and I am so happy God heard me

Congrats....been away for awhile and was hoping for some exciting news and as I seen your pic I started to cry, I am so Happy for you..:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks first...now I started to cry...lol

forgot that was another symptom...I have been crying about EVERYTHING lately...I thought it was just the stress of ttc


----------



## LittleSpy

OH MY GOD CRIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm like seriously tingling all over and tearing up I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! Is that weird? :haha:

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!*

WE'RE TOTALLY GOING TO BE BUMP BUDDIES! :happydance: :wohoo::dance::yipee::bunny:

Okay, well maybe I'm getting a bit ahead of myself. But if my temp stays up, I'll get my crosshairs for tomorrow (edit.. uhhh.. for yesterday. I'm so excited for you I can't think. Yep, blaming it on you.) and that means we'll have bd 3 days before, the day before, the day of, and the day after O. Really hope that does it. [-o&lt;

You got your bfp on Maisie 1st birthday! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

THANK YOU JULIE!!!!! I AM TOTALLY COUNTING ON YOU TO BE MY BUMP BUDDY!!!!

Thanks for the Congrats I still cant calm down...I am over the shock and excitement and have moved on to scared to death. Praying it sticks...it has to...I have waited so long


----------



## leia37

OMG wishin, so excited and happy for you. i'm crying too :).

Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow, Wow.

Congratulations Hon

Would be dancing around the room but OH thinks i'm ready to pop already and would freak him right out.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Leia!!!! big hugs


----------



## linz143

OH MY EFFING...!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

Let me tell you that a BFP was not what I expected to see this morning or I would have logged in a lot sooner!!!!

Wishin!! You just made my day, girl!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Soooooooo happy for you!! Just when you least expect it, there it is, amirite??

So what's the due date?!?!


----------



## gemmy

Congrats wishin!!


----------



## linz143

Ps - updated the first page, Wishin! 

Oh and in regards to you worrying about it sticking... let me just say that is quite an extraordinary line for 12 dpo! I don't think you will have to worry about that! <3

I am over the moon for you, my friend.


----------



## wishnhoping

I couldnt beleive the line was showing up before i had barely pulled out of the spot...CRAZY!!!! Thanks Linz...for EVERYTHING...listening to my vents, whines, giving me hope..you have been a great ttc buddy! 

My due date is April 1st - Its actually my biological mother's bday (I have never met her..but its still a special date in my mind. She gave me a life that she couldnt provide for me and I am forever thankful)

If I go 10ish days early like I did with DS I will be due on my 30th bday!!! (March 20)


----------



## linz143

Awwww that's such a great date, (and an April fools birthday would always be cool, too)! But try to aim for March 30th, cause that's an awesome day, too (my birthday, lol).

And I'm glad to hear that some women have their first babies early. I am terrified of going over with this kid. My older brother was 3 weeks late, and even though I know they won't let you go more than 2 weeks over anymore, I don't want to go over 41 weeks for my own sanity's sake! Just hoping she's prompt... but in the back of my mind I don't feel like it's going to go that way!

Also, let me just rant for a moment here....

My SIL is now 36 weeks pregnant and scheduled for an induction at 38 weeks due to her gestational diabetes. Yesterday she posted on facebook that she wanted some tips to get the baby to come NOW because she didn't want to have to go through an induction. Ummmm helloooo?? Why are you trying to get your baby to be a premie? I was shocked as everyone (at least I thought everyone) knows that the longer they stay in the better. At the very LEAST let the poor kid cook til he's full term at 38 weeks.. Gah... it just really pissed me off when I read that. I basically just commented saying that nothing will get him to come early if he's not ready.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, induction is really no big deal as long as your body is showing signs of being ready. I ended up volunteering to be induced 4 days after my due date because I was sure of my dates and had been dilated 3cm for 3 weeks and couldn't take the false labor (it had started July 4 and lasted, nonstop, until I was induced July 20!) any longer because I'm a wimp. :blush:


I NEVER thought I would consider induction, even throughout my 1st and 2nd trimesters. Being over 40 weeks pregnant just kind of changed my mind about things. :haha: I tried everything except castor oil to get her out prior to being induced.


----------



## LittleSpy

Can't help myself.:blush:
 



Attached Files:







Maisie birthday8 resized.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Haleytivet

OH!!! MY!!!! GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!! I am so flipping excited for you!!! You should have sent me a message!!!! I'm seriously jumpin up and down for you!! I was also not expecting to see that either. I saw your profile pic first and told hubby shutup!!!!! No way!!! And then had to backtrack to yesterday an read everything! I am just sooooo excited for you!!!!

What wonderful news!!! We'll be close also! Yay!!!

Oh I hope your giving hubby some rest and a big huge steak for supper lol jk you did a lot of hard work too!! Yay!!!!!!! Ok now I'm gonna have a hard time sleeping I'm so excited! 

xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you Haley!!! I meant to fb u but my mind has been all over the place!!! Thank u!!! Big hug!!!

Ps- I told dh to shut up too when I saw ur announcement! Lol that's funny!


----------



## LittleSpy

Blargh! Temping was sabotaged by a joint dog&baby effort this morning. I ended up taking my temp after I had been up for about 20 minutes and doing all kinds of stuff (including being on my hands and knees cleaning my old incontinent dog's pee of the kitchen floor) and my temp was 0.1*F lower than yesterday's! :dohh: Certainly not the temp I expected to see after physical exertion. :shrug: I have symptoms of already ovulating (negative opk and no more ewcm) so I guess I just have to trust that it actually happened and not that my body geared up for it and then flubbed.


----------



## wishnhoping

Good luck Julie! Does this mess up you getting cross hairs? Not sure how all the temping stuff works

Afm- still positive this morning. My fertility doctor wants me to do bloo work Monday to check my numbers and see if I need progesterone or anything. I was
Surprised so excited to see wha the number is Monday. Af is due Tuesday so I'm still on edge. Announced to my parents yesterday and telling my mil today :)


----------



## wishnhoping

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## linz143

lilspy - don't worry about the temp this morning. If you get 2 more highs, then it will give you crosshairs. And I wouldn't even bother taking it after you have been up for a half an hour. It may be higher than normal, it may not. Especially if you drank anything or were talking that can lower your temp.

Wishin - bloodwork is exciting! I hope they tell you the numbers. They told me my first beta, but not my second or third, just that they were more than doubling. I didn't get to find out what they were till I was about 12 weeks along and saw them on the doctor's screen when she was reviewing my old lab work. Love seeing that "Pregnant" on the stick though! That always makes it feel real!


----------



## giraffes

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Just logged in and saw your profile pic wishin, then hastily read back 2 pages!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I'm so so so so so excited for you, I've just done a squeal of joy.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you G!!!!! :)

I have blood work scheduled for 8am tomorrow


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, Cris! Love the digi! :cloud9: I'm excited to hear really good news tomorrow! Like Linz said, it's not a big deal that I missed yesterday, it just delays my crosshairs on ff for a day (I'll get them tomorrow). But it was a big deal to me because I'm the most impatient person in the world and I wanted to confirm I ovulated with yesterday's temp since Friday's temp wasn't drastically above what my coverline will be. But today's temp did that for me so I'm okay now. If I hadn't been so busy all day, not feeling sure about when I ovulated would've driven me nuts all day.

My temp was up to my usual 3 dpo temp today, so yay! I did ovulate on Thursday. We bd 3 days before, the "night" before around 1am and the day of around 9pm. The morning after didn't happen so that makes me feel a bit negative about that but reality we should have our bases covered with the 2 bd. Used preseed both of those times.

Maisie's party was fun. I know every mom thinks this, but I'm pretty sure I have the cutest, sweetest, smartest, most fun baby ever. :haha: We wore her out so hardcore that she slept until 11.30 this morning!! :haha: In her defense, we didn't get home until around 1am (though she slept most of the way home - 2 hour drive). Also in her defense, hubby's still asleep. :dohh:


----------



## nats77

Omg omg omg omg omg omg omg omg!!!!! Wishin I just can't believe it! Wow wow wow wow wow wow so so so so so so so soooooooooooooon excited! I'm still on my holiday but am just managing a quick check in to find this!!!!!! Can't wait to get home and post properly but for the mean time congratulations, so well done to you Hun, hope it won't be long before I'm with you all, starting to feel like a bit of a loner now :cry: spk to you all soon, missed you guys x x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Nats I'm sure that now that you have done your procedure your bfp is just around the corner! I will continue to pray for you! Thanks for the congrats!

Julie- loved the pics On fb!!!! U did awesome with the food! Love the cake and cookies :)
And Maisie... Well how freaking adorable is she!? She looks a lot like you

Afm- had a bm tonight and had pinkish redish discharge when I wiped. I was totally freaking out but now I'm just trying to relax and ride it out. I'm not having any bad cramps or anything.... Now I'm extra happy I'm getting bloodwork done tomorrow morning

I hope I can sleep tonight


----------



## linz143

Wishin - do not worry about the discharge! It is implantation bleeding! Remember that I had spotting from 12 dpo - 17 dpo, and then even once at 5 1/2 weeks. It is just the egg getting snuggly! I can't wait to hear your results backs soon!


----------



## LittleSpy

Only 4dpo today. Trying SO HARD to be cooler than last cycle. But wtf is my temp doing?! :shrug: :haha: It's too early for that to mean anything. But there's a little devil in the back of my head screaming the ONLY time my post-o temp has EVER gone above 98 degrees is when I was pregnant with Maisie. THE ONLY TIME! 

But I'm cool. :cold:


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I keep reminding my self of your situation...thank goodness you shared it becasue its the only thing keeping me "sane" right now. Im trying to be relaxed and not worry. I should have my results between 2-6pm. They did HCG, Progesterone and some V word I dont remember..not sure what it was

Julie- LMAO....Yea ur cool...haha thats what i keep telling myself too...chill out! only 6 more days til testing? im sure youll start at 6dpo though haha...its ok im a total poasholic too


----------



## LittleSpy

I just know it's going to be great news, Cris. I'm like one of the only people I know who _didn't_ have IB. I did spot after dtd around 9 weeks though and FREAKED THE EFF OUT about it so I can remember how that feels.

I really think I'm going to make it until 9dpo before testing. But as stupid as it is to test so early, it almost seems even more stupid to wait because I have .... 47 hpts. :dohh: 40 wondfos, 1 of those terrible green ones from last cycle, and 6 FRERs. :blush: The first 3dpo were easy because I was so busy. It's when I get to work and get bored with what I'm doing that all the symptom spotting insanity starts. I had myself so convinced by 9dpo last time that I think I can talk myself out of putting too much value in my usual tww symptoms (bahaha! Yeah right.).


----------



## wishnhoping

dang girl thats a lot of freaking tests!

I did 2 FRER and one digital since my + ....figured it was pointless doing one today since id be doing the bloodwork

I havent had any bleeding since yesterday...I guess even though I know it can be normal it still freaks me out because I didnt have ANY bleeding with DS at all.


----------



## wishnhoping

...i know...every pregnancy is different! 


Julie whats your due date if you conceive this cycle?


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> ...i know...every pregnancy is different!
> 
> 
> Julie whats your due date if you conceive this cycle?

April 11, based on my ovulation date. But will be April 15 if going by my lmp, I think, since I ovulated on CD10.


----------



## wishnhoping

Got my results

HCG is 146
Progesterone is at 12.2

They are going to put me on progesterone because thats on the low end and will re-test on Thursday

PRAY FOR ME!!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - we're all totally praying for you.

Nats - it will be you v v v v v v v v soon, I know it in my bones xxxxxx


----------



## leia37

Wishin - HCG level sounds good and at least they've got you on progesterone. Thinking of you and awaiting thurs results. xx

Nats - I agree with giraffes, your bfp is just round the corner. am rooting for you, hugs hun xx

Littlespy - going to be a long tww for you, got my fingers crossed xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - that is a GREAT hcg number! Mine at 12 dpo was 62 and my progesterone was 12.9. They didn't put me on anything and it's been just fine. I think they say anything over 10 is normal, but yes the low side of normal. However, don't let it worry you since mine was pretty much the same and here I am at almost 23 weeks.

Congrats hunny!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Linz! that sure makes me feel better!!!**HUGS**

I am on 400mg of progesterone which apparently I will be on until 8 weeks. I have to instert them vaginally which I dont particularly like (I dont even wear tampons...weird i know) but for a healthy baby Ill shove just about anything up there LMAO!!!

I feel pretty good today. More energy, no weird cramping, no blood (knock on wood), and just over all more optimistic

I still havent called my OBGYN I want to wait until my next blood work. I am not sure how it works with the fertility Doctor either if they will continue to monitor me or what. I was kind of expecting that once I got my + Id be done with them and my obgyn would take over. Im glad they brought me in for blood work though! 

Nats- where are you in your cycle? I beleive you are on holiday..I hope you are relaxing and having fun!

Julie- anything going on?

Gemmy- hope you are stilll around! Wher are you in your cycle?


----------



## wishnhoping

Oooooo Linz you update your siggy with my BFP!!! That just made my day lol!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Yay! I'm glad you're feeling more positive because you should. :flower: Does the progesterone stuff have any weird side effects? I hate tampons, too! Ugh.

Nothing really going on here. Just my usual progesterone-induced symptoms like slight nausea and sore boobs. Feeling pretty crampy in my abdomen but I know that's bs, too. :haha: Temp is still way over what it was this time last cycle but, again, I think it's too early for that to mean anything.

I decided I needed to do a baseline hpt last night. :haha::haha::haha: But truly, my intention was that I'd take the test and see a faint line so that way when I see a faint line when I test around 9-10dpo, I'll know it is just the tests and not the start of a bfp. Especially since the instructions that came with the Wondfos specifically say a faint line should be considered negative. Anyway, it backfired because there was NOTHING on it. I could see the indent line when I tilted it around toward the light but I took a picture of it and messed around with the brightness and contrast and saturation just like I will when I'm desperate to see a bfp haha:) and I couldn't even pull out a shadow of a line. :dohh: So yeah, my plan didn't work. Since it was so stark white, now I'm going to obsess over every speck of pink I see on them in the test line area. But if I'm honest with myself, I was probably going to do that anyway. Anyway, I have no intentions of doing another test until at least Friday, probably Saturday.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol Julie you are going to drive yourself nuts...but what the hell i did the same thing...i think after month 6 or 7 is when i slowed down with the POAS...I was able to hold out until 9/10dpo on most cases....but before id test at like 2dpo 4 dpo haha

I havent noticed any side effects from the progesterone except im peeing an awful lot which i read can be from them but i am also increasing my water intake so i dunno

So far so good...just cant wait til thursday!

eeeee im in your siggy too! happy day!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, I almost just hurled at work. 
I walked into the door of my department and it seriously smelled like someone had just microwaved rotting fish. So probably not really a pregnancy symptom, just a nasty coworker symptom. :dohh:

Haha, when I was pregnant with dd 1st trimester, whenever the 80 year old man who sat in the cubicle next to mine would eat fried chicken livers for lunch (which was like once a week), I'd gag every time. I wanted to keep my pregnancy a secret until the end of first tri and it was SO HARD. So hard to be discreet when you're gagging in cubicle-land. :haha:

On that note, wow, I'm so tired of these old biddies at work talking junk about me. It's gone on most of the day today because my supervisor told one of them she wanted me to do the training that she was supposed to do today. I had nothing to do with that. It was news to me, too, and I was totally unprepared to do it. It's not like I'm TRYING to do your job -- like I want more work to do? :saywhat: My supervisor is such a b**** to everyone in the department but me (and she even is to me, sometimes; I guess I just take it better?). I hate it for them, but it's not my fault. :shrug: Feels like I'm in middle school with a bunch of 50-60 year old women. My main goal in coming here was to make more money. So yeah, I'm gunning for a promotion. I'll do whatever the eff our hr director wants of me right now because, essentially, I'm looking for her to throw more money at me in a few months. She's all but promised me a promotion, when I took this job, and recently now that I've been here a couple months. I don't want to give her a reason to second guess her decision. Hahaha, which is apparently why I'm writing this instead of working. :dohh:


----------



## gemmy

hi girls , glad you are all doing well, yes still here wishin but been taking a break as dh and i had a few issues around ov this month. think it is all getting too routiny but i got the real huff with him when i said to him shall we bd to which he said is there any point? so he is referring to charts etc but i fell out big time. re considered if we should even be ttc as feel like relationship at a low. but i may well be pregnant who know s (see chart) will test soon! trying to make effort with dh as it has been a week - 7dpo today.


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy I have no clue what the charts mean because I never temped but fx that this is it!!'

I'd it Thursday yet? I want to see my progesterone levels go UP!!!


----------



## linz143

I think with her chart she is referring to the dip in temp below her coverline during the tww. Some people get implantation dips and then their temps will shoot back up over the coverline the next day. It's a good sign! Hoping this bodes well for you, Gemmy. :)


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, glad all is doing well..

Wishin- looking forward to the update tomor, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs:

AFM- I went and seen my Diabetes doctor today, as of now I have to start watching what and how much I eat along with checking my bloodsugar 3 times a day. I go monday to see my Doc and then every 2 weeks there after as I am now considered *High Risk* So if all goes well then I will not have to take any kind of medication, so please keep your fingers crossed that I can keep to this plan they have me on as it will be a challenge.


----------



## wishnhoping

First- I hope all goes well will def pray that you don't need any meds


----------



## wishnhoping

Had my repeat bloodwork today and I felt much better. 

I asked the nurse what hte process is and when I sohuld call my Doctor and she told me not to call until they release me. So basically they are going to continue to measure my HCG level until its in the 2,000's then I get 3 ultrasounds I think she said...then I will be released to my regular Doctor. So I am kind of excited about the u/s because I think I only got3 like my entire pregnacny with DS so itll be a lot more this time!! yay!


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and apparently since I am on progesterone they wont even measure my levels anymore...which made me relieved because they dont seem to think its a problem. But also makes me worried that we dont know what the numbers are


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris - So glad you feel better! Can't wait to hear how much your hcg levels have increased!!

firsttimer -- I'm sure you'll do great on the plan. :)

AFM -- My temp took a huge nosedive this morning. I'm starting to panic a tiny bit that AF is about to show up at 7dpo or something. I know that's unlikely, though. The temp dive plus the serious cramping I've been having since yesterday morning could be really good or so, so, so bad. I'm going to choose to think it's good right now. The cramping was bad for an hour or so yesterday and I started to actually get worried I had a cyst and it ruptured or something (I have no known history of cysts) but now it's very familiar. It's the type of cramping I remember during early pregnancy with dd. The kind of sore cramping along with intermittent sharper piercing-type cramps that I usually only feel during the very worst part of a bad AF. Certainly different than my usual O to AF cramping.

I didn't have an implantation temp dip with dd. But I also didn't have one last cycle. So, I'm not sure if that's something that varies from cycle to cycle. I know it appears on non-pregnancy charts as well, so I'm not reading much into it. It's just weird for me is all.


----------



## wishnhoping

7dpo sounds kind of early for that kind of cramping! Fingers crossed this is something good!!!

Haley where have you been! dont go abandoning us just cause u are preggo! Come back!! Miss u!


----------



## LittleSpy

It does sound early. It started at 9dpo with dd, though. :shrug: Must have been as soon as implantation happened since I didn't get a + hpt until 12dpo.


----------



## wishnhoping

I really believe that what I saw at 6/7dpo was IB...and then again after my BFP..they were pretty much the same color except on 12/13dpo it was a little bit more than what I saw on 6/7dpo but I believe thats when implantation actually took place due to how dark my test was 4 days later

I HOPE THIS IS IT !


----------



## wishnhoping

MY LEVELS MORE THAN DOUBLED!!!! 

146 Monday
789 Today!

I am starting to believe it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linz143

Yeah baby!!! You got NOTHIN' to worry about!! And remember, every week brings a better level of comfort in knowing that baby is going to be perfect. Just think! In about a week and a half your bubs will already have a heartbeat!! Can you believe it??

lilspy - Your chart is lookin good! Implantation dips most commonly occur on 7 or 8 dpo. And of course you'll hear me say (just like everyone else) that every pregnancy is different so you never know! When I was charting I did a bunch of research on charts (I spend my free time researching stuff on the web, yeah I'm that geeky) and it seems like the "implantation dip" on days 7/8 after ov are MORE likely to lead to pregnancy than not. HOWEVER, that being said, I definitely had a chart in my 7 month charting adventure that had a dip on 8 dpo which turned out to be nothing. I do have my fx'd that this is your month, though!


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> MY LEVELS MORE THAN DOUBLED!!!!
> 
> 146 Monday
> 789 Today!
> 
> I am starting to believe it!!!!!!!!!!

YAY!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- :happydance: :laugh2: :dance: :yipee: :headspin: :wohoo: :loopy: \\:D/ =D&gt; :bunny:


----------



## leia37

Great news Wishin :happydance::happydance:YAY:wohoo::wohoo: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I love you guys ur the best!!!!


----------



## nats77

hey hey all, wishn great news about your levels! 

well ladies i can't quite believe but we did it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we could be bump buddies wishn????? xxxxx


----------



## leia37

What does that mean Nats (excuse me if i'm being dumb). You bd'd, you got bfp?


----------



## nats77

lol your not being dumb at all hun, i think its just my complete disbelief! 

I have in fact got my bfp!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: seems so strange writing it! im in total shock! first month i had no symptoms, was convinced that we missed ovulation!
I've spent the last two weeks on my holiday, smoking which i dont even do! drinking and taking pain killers so im a bit scared but im hoping and praying that all will be just fine, will upload pics in a bit!!! cant believe it! i'm sooooooooooo happy lol xxxxxxx


----------



## leia37

OMG Nats - was so hoping it was a BFP. CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its so cool that you and wishin get it in the same month.

Dont worry about the drinking, smoking and pain killers. baby had barely time to implant let alone it have any effect on it. Fingers crossed for you though hon. Try not to stress.

So pleased for you :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo: xx


----------



## nats77

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-27-094.jpg
File size: 7.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leia37

thats such a cool strong BFP :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

WHOA, that's a strong :bfp:!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​
bfps coming threes, right? [-o&lt; I mean, it rhymes so it must be true.:winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

SHUT THE FRONT DOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:headspin::headspin::headspin:

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! OMG NATS! I AM IN TEARS FOR YOU! I CANT BELIEVE IT EITHER!!!! BIG BIG HUGS!!! OF COURSE WE CAN BE BUMP BUDDIES ID LOVE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:cloud9::cloud9:

When is your due date!!!

OMG IM SO HAPPY FOR YOU U HAVE NO IDEA I KNOW HOW DOWN U WERE....OH HUN SO EXCITED!


----------



## nats77

Awwwwwww wishn you just made me cry, thank you for being so happy for me it means so much to me,

From my dates i've worked out that my due date should be the 7th of april, but i actually think it will be before that, because when i did the calculator it was going on my main ovulation day being the 15/16 july, but we only bd on the 8th and 9th july so i must of ovulated earlier than expected as i think i always do, with henry they gave me a due date from my dates, then when i had my scan they bought my due date forward a week which they said was quite unusual that they normally put it back lol and then he was still born 3 days early anyway so who knows, but like i said going by my dates it's the 7th april xxxxx


----------



## linz143

Nats!!!!!!!! I am sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!! That's all you needed was some time away to relax! And what a strong positive! I can't believe this is such a great month for you and wishin!

And don't worry about what you did on your trip harming the baby. I smoked 3 cigs and had half a bottle of wine the day before my bfp (convinced I was not preg that month) and my doctor assured me everything is is fine. There's like a 2 week window where you really can't hurt the baby because it's barely implanted and isn't making anything complicated yet that drinking and such would mess up.

So excited to see everyone on this side of the fence! It's been a long time coming for you, my friend and you deserve it!


----------



## linz143

PS - front page is updated and it is lookin MIGHTY fine!


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats-****BIG HUGS*** Super excited to be bump buddies with you!! How did DH react? I bet he was a tiny bit relieved that all the stress of ttc is off! I know that was one of the first things my DH said..."thank god no more timed bding" haha

I LOVE OUR FIRST PAGE!!!! Didnt realize there was so much pink! 

We havent heard from Doodah in awhile have we?


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats, :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## linz143

I stalked Doodah to see if she's even posting anymore and it looks like the last time she even posted something was back in May. So I'm not sure if she's just checking in every once and awhile or not using the site anymore. But the ranks are filling up fast! April is going to be a good month!


----------



## wishnhoping

ya hear that Julie? April is a good month! Get to it! :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I'd like to think that you guys had to get your bfps so that I can get mine in a few days. :winkwink: Now that almost all of you have your bfps, maybe you won't hate me as much when I get lucky on the 2nd try. :)

Though I have to admit I'm not feeling too positive for some reason. These cramps have me worried, I guess. I'm sure if I felt nothing, I'd be negative about that, too. :wacko:

I'm testing tomorrow but I'll only be 9dpo.


----------



## nats77

thanks linz, i still can't believe it lol, this was the only month i haven't convinced myself i could be pregnant, in fact the complete opposite! i only did a test this morning because im supposed to be going out drinking all day tomorrow and i've felt really sick so just to confirm that i deffinately wasn't pregnant i tested!
i even poas put it down, wiped washed my hands, checked myself out in the mirror and then finally went to look at yet another stark white pregnancy test before i chucked it away to see a quite positive line staring back at me!!!!!!! total shock disbelief and total and complete elation!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
It must of happened before we went away, as we didn't bd at all whilst we were there, our sons were like in the same room as us so it just wasn't possible! still just so suprised, but thank you for the advice with the drinking and that, i'm just going to think positive, everything will be fine. Its only because of the 3 mc's that i worry so much, i couldn't bear it should anything go wrong!!:cry:

oh and i love love love the updated front page!!!!!!!!! thank you soooooo much x

wishn thanks for being my bump buddy, are due dates will be so close together, im so excited to be sharing it with you. My oh is over the moon, he said he knew though and its weird because a couple of times when we were away and i was feeling sick he said i reckon your pregnant, i was like nah definately not so maybe he did know after all????? either way he hasn't stopped smiling alllll day, probably like you say more because he knows he only has to bd when he wants to now lolol

wow guys! i still can't believe it xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I have the biggest smile on my face...just sooo happy for you

Julie- yup...Ill hate u a little less if you get it on your second try ;) lol


----------



## nats77

come on lilspy make it three!!! when u testing?? or when u due af??? xxx


----------



## gemmy

ahhh congrats nats!! what a great big surprise for you! wow sooo many bfp in such a short space of time. can you update the first page with due dates too, I can't keep up with who is due when.

i don't think I will be joining you as feel af pains, bfn today on 10dpo and temp drop but I know am still in. Once I see spotting though I will just know.


----------



## LittleSpy

Testing tomorrow at 9dpo like a fool. I'm not expecting AF until 8/1, or if she decides to be a jerk and show up 3 days late like last time, 8/4. I'll be testing every day (probably twice a day :haha:) until either bfp or she shows up.


----------



## linz143

lilspy - I am totally stalking your chart until then!!

I can give it a shot at updating the front page with due dates. It will take a little stalking, and a little math, but I think I will be able to figure it out even for those who don't post here any more.

I know I am 11/21/12
Wishin - 4/1/13
Nats - 4/7/13

Everyone else I'll need to look up or you can post it as a reminder please! Giraffes, your c-section is 10/3/12? What was the original due date?

Think I may post them in the British format though (DD/MM/YY) rather than American (MM/DD/YY) since we've got more of them on here than us Americans. (Plus it's a British site, I believe)


----------



## linz143

Ok, nevermind on posting your EDD, just go to the front page and check to make sure I'm not off by a day.

Some things I noticed while updating due dates -
1) October and April are the places to be! Feeling a little lonely in November. Ah well, at least I will get to see happy news before me and happy news after me!

2) Our very first BFP in the group had her c-section Tuesday! We've had our little group going for 9 months now!

3) Writing dates in European format is like trying to put together a rubix cube while programming a VCR and counting backwards from 8 billion all at the same time! Even glancing at the front page seems confusing to me, but I think I got it right! LOL


----------



## gemmy

front page looks great with the dates linz :)

also I know what you mean about dates - i was all mixed up on your previous post where you had ??/21/?? because I never see a 21 where I expect the nonth - so actually your front page makes perfect sense for me being a brit. Thanks for doing that!


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> 3) Writing dates in European format is like trying to put together a rubix cube while programming a VCR and counting backwards from 8 billion all at the same time! Even glancing at the front page seems confusing to me, but I think I got it right! LOL


I agree.
Do you think we could compromise with the international "27 July 2012" format? :haha: Or do I just need to adapt? :)


----------



## linz143

LOL, lilspy I think we could compromise and do that. Although I'll go for abbreviations, like Jul instead of July, or Dec instead of December.


----------



## nats77

Well done Linz, you done a great job with the front page, but I noticed something else, 3 babies are due on the 3rd and 3 babies are due ont 1st! Lol must be something within our lovely little group x x x x x x


----------



## linz143

Actually now that you mention that, it looks like EVERYONE is due during the first week of whatever month except myself and Haley. Woohoo Haley, we're rebels!! ;)

I wonder if it has something to do with the fact that we started this thread because all of our cycles were ending right around Thanksgiving last year...


----------



## leia37

front page looks fantastic, great job Linz xx


----------



## wishnhoping

The front page looks AMAZING!!!!!

Thanks Linz!!'


----------



## wishnhoping

I am officially past my longest cycle (32 days) - no bleeding, still positives

YAY!!! OMG THIS IS ACTUALLY IT...Still trying to wrap my mind around it


----------



## nats77

So exciting wishin! Yay we did it! X x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

How are you feeling Nats? Im actually pretty fine...not many symptoms at all. Im actually less hungry than I usually am, sore boobs but nothing that shouts "im pregnant"

so far so good... :)


----------



## nats77

I'm just so happy, it's difficult to feel anything else lol, I have been feeling sick, boobs a little tender but not painful, and I'm tired by bed time not much else going on for me atm, just thanking my lucky stars every day and praying to keep my little bean safe x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

CONGRATS NATS!!!!!!!!!! That's fabulous news!!! I'm soooo happy for you!!!

Sorry wishin, I've not been around because we've had ALOT going on this last week. We got an offer on our house, signed all the paperwork, had an inspection, saw 20+ houses for us to buy, put in an offer on a house, offer fell through, lost offer on our house, saw 10 more houses yesterday, have a roofer fixing our house, and all the while feeling nauseous and tired. As soon as I get home, I'm done!! I definitely haven't forgot about y'all and have been reading to keep up but I just haven't had the time to respond til now...

Linz, I LOVE what you've done with the first page! It's great to see how many of us have our BFP's, and yes we must be rebels ;)

Wow, I can't believe we have people delivering already!!! Crazy!! And it's crazy to think we've been together 9 months!! Yay!! I love you ladies!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, linz. Looks like you're going to have to update the front page again. :winkwink:

Cris -- BUMP FREAKING BUDDIES! Have I ever lied to you? :haha:

They're super faint, but I'm only 10dpo. My last couple of tests (from last night and this morning) dried with big fat pink evaps. Then at 1pm today, I saw a 2nd line for sure on my Wondfo. So I dipped another Wondfo... sure enough, same line. So I dipped a FRER... and there it was again!

Looks like that temp dip at 7dpo may have really been implantation! Those were some painful implantation cramps!! My regular AF-type cramps have kicked in this morning, which I take is a good sign because that's what I felt with Maisie. Plus, my temp from this morning is pretty rockin'.
 



Attached Files:







10dpo 1pm untweaked resized.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 7









10dpo 1pm tweaked resized.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









10dpo 1pm tweaked inverted.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## gemmy

wow - congrats lil spy!!! amazing test results !!! well done!!


----------



## Sweets91

Hi everyone. I have joined today as been TTC for a year now. I have done lots of Ov tests and never in the whole year had one that said I was ovulating. I have been reading about Angus castus? Can anyone comment on that? Also not sure if this has relevance to me not conceiving but I suffer with severe period pains every month that last for hours on end making me vomit and unable to even stand up my doctor thinks I am exaggerating and did blood tests but refuses to send me for testing on anything more serious and fertility effective like endometriosis or PCO .. I do not know if my severe pains every month have anything to do with not conceiving or not ovulating .. I am open to suggestions lol.! x


----------



## LittleSpy

gemmy -- Thanks! I'm in total shock. Just like 30 minutes before, I had resigned myself to mentally prepare for AF. I HIGHLY recommend Wondfos. I only paid 18 cents per test, and they're clearly more sensitive than FRERs!


----------



## LittleSpy

Sweets91 said:


> Hi everyone. I have joined today as been TTC for a year now. I have done lots of Ov tests and never in the whole year had one that said I was ovulating. I have been reading about Angus castus? Can anyone comment on that? Also not sure if this has relevance to me not conceiving but I suffer with severe period pains every month that last for hours on end making me vomit and unable to even stand up my doctor thinks I am exaggerating and did blood tests but refuses to send me for testing on anything more serious and fertility effective like endometriosis or PCO .. I do not know if my severe pains every month have anything to do with not conceiving or not ovulating .. I am open to suggestions lol.! x

I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time, hun. I had terrible AF cramps as a teenager that would make me vomit. At the time, my doctor just prescribed birth control pills. He didn't look into it at all; just kind of wrote me off like your doctor is doing to you. I took bcp on an off for about 10 years and stopped 4 years ago. My AF cramps are still very bad some cycles but I haven't vomited because of it since I was a teenager. 

I would suggest charting your temp if you're not. A sustained shift in basal body temp will tell you whether or not you're actually ovulating. OPKs are a good predictor, but won't tell you whether or not you ovulate. Fx for you!


----------



## Haleytivet

OMG!!!! Wow!! How our little group is turning out!!! I LOVE IT!!!! 

I'm so excited for you!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

My EDD will be 11 April 2013, Linz, based on ovulation day. :flower: 
I'll probably lie to my OB about the date of my LMP since I'm pretty sure of my ovulation date (CD10). :blush:


----------



## Sweets91

_I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time, hun. I had terrible AF cramps as a teenager that would make me vomit. At the time, my doctor just prescribed birth control pills. He didn't look into it at all; just kind of wrote me off like your doctor is doing to you. I took bcp on an off for about 10 years and stopped 4 years ago. My AF cramps are still very bad some cycles but I haven't vomitted because of it since I was a teenager. 

I would suggest charting your temp if you're not. A sustained shift in basal body temp will tell you whether or not you're actually ovulationg. OPKs are a good predictor, but won't tell you whether or not you ovulate. Fx for you
_

Thank you for reply! No I haven't tried charting! What is that? I am totally new to this! Have you heard of any herbal remedies that may help? Did you struggle to conceive? If so what helped!? Yea my doctor suggested the BCP but as I'm TTC I haven't taken them.. Nice to know my symptoms may just be bad luck rather than anything serious that affect fertility! Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Thankfully, I have not struggled to conceive. To the contrary, actually. I use fertilityfriend.com to chart my basal body temp and my other ovulation signs (like cervical fluid). There's an introductory course on that site that will tell you more than I can. The basis is that your basal temperature is lower pre-ovulation. Once you ovulate, the released egg triggers progesterone production which causes a rise in basal body temperature. You can see my chart in my signature here. That's from this cycle. I also used opks to pinpoint ovulation but those have been very reliable in my case. Charting has been very effective for me. I've heard of people using soy and vitex (I think) when they're having trouble ttc. I'm not 100% sure about either. Soy, I think, is "nature's clomid" and I have no idea what vitex does but I see people mention it alot on babyandbump.


----------



## nats77

Wow little spy that's great news! Well done you, so these things really do come in threes lol or maybe there's just something in the water lol x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!!!!!!! I'm so excited!!! I can't believe now I have two bump buddies!!!

This is so crazy! After sharing my weight loss journey with you now I get to share pregnancy with you? This is so awesome! Are u going to tell the
Mfp girls? Sooooo psyched!!!

Big big hugs!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm going to tell them but I'll probably wait until I see the line get darker. Trying to hold my pee now (which is so hard when hormones are raging!) until 10 (only 3 more hours) to test again. 

I'm feeling queasy already. It started yesterday and seems to be getting stronger. I hope it's just nerves. I'm kind of waffling back and forth between elation and panic that in less than 9 months I'm going to have 2 children under the age of 2. :wacko: :rofl: Which is totally what I wanted! :happydance: But very scary.


----------



## linz143

Lilspy!!! AHHH!!!!! You did it! WOW! I can't believe what a lucky month we are having in this thread! Congrats, congrats, congrats!! So so excited for all three of our April girls! I will go ahead and update the front page NOW!

Oh and by the way, my older brother and I are 1 year, 9 months apart and I always thought it was great. We fought when we were little, but once we hit high school together, we actually became friends and merged our two groups (I brought the guys, he brought the girls). Being so close in age meant we could talk about anything with each other and to this day we are still very close (heck, he texted me this morning to let me know they found their old breast pump and bottles me, lol). So while it may be a little more work for you, it was fantastic for us (and still is).


----------



## linz143

Oh and lilspy - I TOTALLY lied to my OB about my LMP when I called to schedule my first appointment because I ovulated on CD 11. I knew if I went by my real LMP that they'd push me out further and I wanted an accurate due date. Also, because I got my BFP on 11 dpo, I was only on CD 22, and I had a feeling they wouldn't believe me if I said I got a + pregnancy test only 22 days since my last visit from AF.

When I went in for my first US they said I was 1 day behind. At my 12 week I was 3 days ahead, and at my 19 week scan I was dead on my EDD, so I'm positive I was right.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, I'm totally going to lie. :haha: I'm on CD 20 right now! If I used my LMP, my ticker would say I'm like 2 weeks 5 days pregnant. Right...

This baby and Maisie will be a little under 19 months apart.... well, maybe not if this pregnancy is anything like last. I'll probably go a week or more overdue. :wacko:

While I was pregnant with Maisie, I just knew I wanted them close together. I was 5 years apart from my brother and we were never really close, even though he "took care of" me haha:) when my mom was at work from the time I was like 7. I figure, I'm already in baby mode, may as well stay in baby mode.


----------



## nats77

There's 17 mths between my first two and I love it. They are so close they do argue but they are still really really close, that's why I wanted the next to close but am happy they won't b to far apart, my aim was for two under two, Henry will be 2 and 2 months when this ones born x x


----------



## LittleSpy

I think all siblings fight. My brother was 5 years older and he used to like... hold me down and spit on my face and stuff. :dohh: And I can't even tell you how many times he locked me in the garden shed (because I was being super annoying). :haha:

I'm not sure I'm going to make it through first tri without puking this time. I certainly didn't expect morning sickness to kick in this early! It's not awful yet or anything but I had like 2 weeks between finding out I was pregnant and the start of morning sickness with Maisie. Lots of smells and food textures already triggering the gag reflex this morning. :haha: :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

EEEEE I am still so excited!!!!

My sister and I are 17 months apart and we were always close. We are compelte opposites and hung out in different groups but we always have each others back. Its nice to always have somone to play with too haha. I was 6 years apart from my brother and I have no relationship with him really..its sad so I didnt want that for my DS and this baby but god had his own plan...they will be 4.5 yrs apart


----------



## wishnhoping

And im 5 weeks today!!! Whooop whoop!


----------



## Haleytivet

YAY!!!!! It goes so fast. I can't believe I'm almost 10 weeks!! Time is just cruising! I can't wait to be out of the first trimester.. For more than just feeling nauseous! I can't wait to stop worrying as much! As time goes by each day makes me feel more confident but I know I can worry a little less once I'm out of the first trimester! AND I can't wait to feel better... I woke up yesterday feeling flu-like symptoms and this morning am stopped up and coughing.. I'm just glad this little bean is staying snug!! Hope everyone else is doing great!!!

xoxo


----------



## linz143

Yay Wishin! Grats on 5 weeks! I remember in first tri every week feels like a HUGE accomplishment because it is! So much is changing and developing weeks 5-12 with the majority of them happening by 8 weeks. I once heard a statistic that said if you can make it past 8 weeks and observe a heartbeat that you will most likely carry to term. The reason being because during weeks 5-8 the baby is switching on pairs of genes and if one of them gets messed up, well you know what happens... but if everything goes alright, then by the end of 8 weeks almost all of the vital, risky, and complicated genetic programming is finished.

So every week is a huge deal! And we'll celebrate them all in here! After 12 weeks the thing to look forward to is the 20 week scan, and then now I'm looking forward to my V-Day at 24 weeks, which is in just a couple days. After that I feel like it's just the home stretch waiting for birthday!

Haley - you should (or hopefully will) start feeling better soon! I'm crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- Good to see you girl! Wow I cant believe you are 10 weeks already! I feel like we were just celebrating your BFP!!! I hope you start feeling better! I luckily never got sick with DS...my most prevelant symptoms with my first pregnancy was sore boobs and fatigue besides that it was PERFECT! I know how lucky I was so I am kind of scared to see what this pregnancy will be like. I know I cant get that lucky twice and have 2 easye pregnancies!

Linz- thanks as always for the info! I am so anxious to get to 12 weeks. I never worried about any of this with DS but with knowing so much more now about what can go wrong factored in with how long it took to conceive I just cant not worry. I hope I do relax after 12 weeks though. 

I still havent gotten my betas back so I am anxiously awaiting those so I can schedule my first U/S!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay! I just called my old OB and they said they'll take me back even though I'm likely to have poor folks insurance (Medicaid). :haha: Hubby is a WAHD but.... hasn't made any money yet, so we're just making ends meet on my salary alone. Now that we'll be considered a family of 4, my salary is below the income limit so I'm pretty sure I'll qualify for pregnancy care (I don't know whether to be happy or sad about that, lol). I sure hope so because my health insurance deductible is $3000 and I think I've met like $100 of that so far this year. :wacko: I still owe like $600 on dd's hospital bill. Even with health insurance (and it was a lot better last time I was pregnant because I had a more expensive health plan!), I still paid like $4000 out of pocket for OB and hospital bills. Nuts.

Bit nervous they'll turn me down for Medicaid, but worst case scenario is that I can change health plans effective January 1 so I'll just have to pay the first few months of OB care out of pocket and that really should be all that bad. Less than $1500, hopefully, since I'd only be going once a month during that time +2 ultrasounds & bloodwork.


----------



## linz143

lilspy - Do they qualify you as a 4 person family if the 4th person is unborn? All I know is that I'm glad this lo is coming in 2012, because then I'll be able to claim her on my taxes for the full year while only actually having here here for one month of that.

I had a friend who was on WIC (I think?) during the birth of her daughter and everything was paid for 100%. They even sent a nurse to her home for a check up for free. I was astonished as I am paying $1600 per year for my medical premiums, plus the $500 deductible, plus 10% of the hospital bill for delivery ($1500-2000) and I don't get an in home visit from a nurse.

I definitely feel ya on the one income family, though. DH is going to be a stay at home dad and I have to return to work Jan 2nd after 5-6 weeks of maternity leave. We just can't afford to take more than that since California only covers 55% of your salary during maternity leave (my work covers 100% for the first 6 weeks).


----------



## nats77

Ok ladies i got a question for you all, according to the ovulation calculator i should of ovulated on either the 15th or 16th of july, but i know that cant be right for me as we only bd on the 8th and 9th so because thats a weeks difference. I have bought the first day of my last period forward by 6 days which makes me 5 weeks pregnant, Is this the right thing to do or not?? shouldi just go with my real day of period??
Only thing is with my last pregnancy exactly the same thing happened, they did my due date by my dates, then when i had my scan they bought my due date forward by 6 days, so im thinking im just an early ovulator lol?????
opinions please ladies xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- Id just tell them your lmp...theyll move the date according to the scan anyways. 

Ok girls, I had barely no symptoms then this weekend the fatigue set in on Sunday...and also diareah. I am getting awful cramps and gas pains followed by strong bouts of diareah...I figured it was a one day thing but I have spent the entire afternoon sitting on the toilet at work. The pain from the gas/cramps is awful and I get kind of dizzy and faint. Im trying to drink water to stay hydrated. Pretty sure that I need to work on not eating anything greasy otherwise this happens...anyone else have this happen??


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and they also called back with my beta:

14dpo- 146
17dpo- 789
21dpo- 3090

I have a u/s (vaginal) scheduled for Friday


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> lilspy - Do they qualify you as a 4 person family if the 4th person is unborn? All I know is that I'm glad this lo is coming in 2012, because then I'll be able to claim her on my taxes for the full year while only actually having here here for one month of that.
> 
> I had a friend who was on WIC (I think?) during the birth of her daughter and everything was paid for 100%. They even sent a nurse to her home for a check up for free. I was astonished as I am paying $1600 per year for my medical premiums, plus the $500 deductible, plus 10% of the hospital bill for delivery ($1500-2000) and I don't get an in home visit from a nurse.
> 
> I definitely feel ya on the one income family, though. DH is going to be a stay at home dad and I have to return to work Jan 2nd after 5-6 weeks of maternity leave. We just can't afford to take more than that since California only covers 55% of your salary during maternity leave (my work covers 100% for the first 6 weeks).

At least California covers something! One of the VERY FEW states that covers anything for maternity leave. As you can imagine, SC covers a big fat nothing at all. Yes, Medicaid counts the unborn baby as a family member. I didn't know that last year, or else I think I could've qualified with Maisie, too! I make too much now (since I've gotten 3 raisies since then -- woot!) if they don't count the unborn but since they do, I should qualify. I'm under the limit by like $4k/year I think. We'll see, I just mailed my application today. You have to "certify under penalty of perjury" that you're pregnant. And then they approve you tentatively and you have to get medical proof that you're pregnant and then turn that in to them.

I should qualify for WIC, too. Not to be too political, but I feel like a mooch applying for government assistance but I don't mind paying taxes and I effing hate funding a bunch of wars with my tax money so I'm glad to get some of it back. Kind of selfish, I guess. In SC, you just have to be within 185% (or is it 200% for pregnant women?) of "poverty level" which is quite middle class, IMO. :shrug: I guess if it's there to help, I shouldn't feel bad about taking it.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, Cris! Those HCG numbers seem perfect!!

Nats -- I'm personally going to lie about my lmp because I was charting and know when I ovulated (otherwise I'm only 2 weeks 6 days pregnant right now. Yeah right). Someone mentioned to me somewhere else that my "clock" starts based on the dates I give them and I don't want to be forced into an early induction and blah blah blah blaaaahhhhhhhhhhh. Whatever. :haha: IMO, I don't want my baby hanging around too long after I'm due when I'm positive of my dates because of the increased risk when you're over term. I'd choose pitocin induction again and again over significantly increased risk of stillborn baby. Maybe I'm being overdramatic. :)

Anway, like Cris pointed out, they're going to change your dates if they seem too off either way, so I'm not sure how much it matters, really. I just personally want my dates to be right based on my ovulation day.


----------



## wishnhoping

If I knew my O date I'd go by that too but since i don't I'm using lmp....

Nats- remember that the sperm can live up to 5 days... Not typical but it can do some swimmers might have hung around for awhile


----------



## nats77

Ok thanks for the advice ladies I'll have to change my ticker back then lol x x


----------



## Haleytivet

OK ladies... Question...

What pregnancy pillow have ya'll found to be the best??

I am in search of a pillow because I like to sleep in fetal position but can't because the pressure it is putting on my belly. So I need one that not only supports the belly but can go in between your legs also.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## linz143

Haley - Me personally, I'm a back sleeper (ever since my reconstructive shoulder surgery back in '97), so sleeping on my side is killing me! However, we have a queen mattress, and DH likes to sleep in the middle so a huge pregnancy pillow would take up half the bed. I've settled on just using a normal size pillow and putting it between my knees. Sometimes I hug it closer when I want belly support, sometime I shove the top part away when the baby starts kicking me like the pillow is crushing her. Either way, having something between my knees seems to give my hips more support to rest more comfortably on my side.

Oh by the way... we picked a name! We are going with Quinn Anya. We decided to tell our parents (and I also told my BFF) but other than that we are waiting till she's born to share the name. We told MIL that we would tell her but not to share because 1) we want it to be a surprise, 2) we don't want to hear anything negative, and 3) it is not up for discussion. Her immediate reaction was, "Quinn Anya... Well I like Anya, but I don't know about Quinn.. Seems kind of strange." FIL then went off on her for doing exactly what we just told her we didn't want to hear... lol!


----------



## Haleytivet

LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!! It's beautiful!!! I love the name Quinn! It's so unique. 

I am and back and side sleeper but mostly fetal position and it seems to be more comfortable with something in between my legs also.. maybe I just need a body pillow instead of the ones that wrap all the way around.. PLUS they're pricey!!!

Again LOVE the name!!!


----------



## nats77

I used a dreamgenie pillow and I found it great it supports ur back ur tummy and goes between ur legs, it's sooooo comfy. Got mine from mothercare uk but u should be able to get one on line x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Love the name, Linz!


Not too shabby for 11dpo!! :happydance:

I did the Wondfo first when I got home from work. Then decided it was dark enough that I could do another FRER. Then decided that was dark enough to risk a digi. Hubby didn't see the lines on either of the tests. :dohh: I whipped out the digi and said, "I knew you were going to say that. Do you see this?!" :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







11dpo 6pm.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Haleytivet

AWESOME!!!!! Isn't that the best feeling to see that word.... :)


----------



## wishnhoping

I got a body pillow with ds and it worked just fine... And not too pricey!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay for digi confirmation!!!


----------



## linz143

Whaaaat?? He can't see the line on there?? I swear men have the opposite of line eye. DH told me that he couldn't see anything on the FRER I took at 11 dpo either, but the digi showed him! And my lines were a teeny bit lighter than yours at 11 dpo, but the digi still showed pregnant, so I bet you could have gotten it yesterday even!


----------



## LittleSpy

I know! How could he not see those lines?! He said "I'm colorblind!" Okay.. but I think you're red-green colorblind... not pink-white colorblind. :dohh: :haha:

I used a regular body pillow with dd, too. Uncomfortable as crap, especially in 3rd tri. I'm a total tummy sleeper, too, so I couldn't even sleep on my tummy the entire time I was breastfeeding, either! :nope: SUCKS!


----------



## leia37

Huge congratulations Littlespy, what an exciting month we've had :) :happydance: xx

Great numbers wishin. you must be so excited for your scan on friday. xx

Linz - love the name too. We have thrown a few around but have always been undecided until we've seen baby and have completely changed sometimes. We dont tell anybody for that reason and like you dont want to hear anything negative. xx

I'm a side sleeper (originally a tummy sleeper but after 3 LOs and laying down breastfeeding more comfortable on side). I just have a normal pillow between my knees and thighs and a thin one for bump support although dont use it all the time. i think the bed slopes up one side so dont need it facing that way :).


----------



## nats77

Wishn those numbers are great, cant wait to see your pic on fri, 

Little spy yay for the digi, 

Now I'm realising some of our ladies must be getting quite definite baby bumps now, anyone want to share pictures? I'd love to see all ur bumps x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

My stomach is still a mess. I didnt eat anything last night because I couldnt keep anything down. After much research I found that some women experience diarrhea instead of morning sickness so I can expect this to be a daily thing? OMG. 

I nearly went to the ER I couldnt stay off the toilet. 

Anyways- my u/s is Thursday not Friday...they didnt have any times available Friday :) I was hoping if it was later on in the week I might see a heartbeat but it is what it is...a girl can still hope..I know it super early!


----------



## LittleSpy

I had a MFP friend pregnant at the same time as me with Maisie who had diarrhea instead of ms. I think hers started off kind of rough but ended up not lasting very long. Hopefully it'll be the same for you! I was so horribly constipated my whole first trimester with dd. I was praying for diarrhea. :rofl: But I know it must be terrible for you right now. :nope:

My queasiness is gone, so yay! Maybe it was just my body getting over the initial shock of having hcg in my system again. Hopefully I'll have a couple weeks before it comes back again. Or MAYBE it won't come back at all (yeah right).

Crazy-ass dreams continue. Last night I had quadruplets. 2 girls and 2 boys. Except at some point during the dream, my 2 boys turned into a bucket of beer. :dohh: So maybe I'm having twin girls! :haha: Twins don't run in my family so I seriously doubt I have any real chance of having twins, but it sure is fun to freak hubby out about it.

I'm struggling with when to tell people I'm pregnant. So far, 2 people know - my husband and a good friend at work (I trust her... I think :dohh:). By the end of the week, my best friend (who lives in Maryland) will also know. Kind of want to wait until my first appointment and ultrasound. But kind of think I may not be able to wait that long.

Edit: Ummm, and of course all of you know. And my mama group on MFP. But apparently y'all aren't people. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Nats, I take one every 2 weeks on even numbered weeks and post it to facebook. I'll be taking my next one tomorrow, so I'll post it here tomorrow!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- At least now I dont feel like Im completely alone...have yet to find anyone on bnb with this issue...omg it was HORRIBLE! Like seriously worse than labor! I really wont go into much more TMI than I already have but I thought I might possibly die...lol. I just kept reminding myself of my ttc struggle and it made it bearable...As long as that little bean stays in there and is healthy I'll take it..

So here is some funnies my DS has said:

(Yesterday when I felt really sick and I was crying and in pain)
DS- Mommy dont worry, you'll feel all better when that baby comes out (omg melt my heart...he was so concerned...poor boy)

A few days ago
Me: DS! Stop shaking my belly!!!
DS: But moooommmy! I want to make the baby dizzy! 
BAHAHAHA...and so the sibling rivalry begins


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and DS wont accept anything but a girl...hes determiend hes meant to have a sister...lol I keep telling him I dont get to choose becasue God is the one that makes those decisions...hes not having it. 

I told him I was going to call the baby 'jellybean' until I knew if its a boy or girl and he said "No! We have to call it Bellybean"...lol so bellybean it is

Our 1st trimester ends on our 1 year wedding anniversary. So that is when we will announce on FB...althoug most of our family and close friends already know.


----------



## linz143

OMG Wishin your son is adorable!!! Bellybean, hah! ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

I know Im such a lucky mommy already! How could I possibly not want one more :)

Hes such a momma's boy and he is so loving towards me..It melted my heart that he was so worried...although I am afraid hes going to hate the baby for making me "sick" so I am trying to not look ill around him but yesterday was pretty brutal...lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, Cris. Your son is so sweet (haha! :angelnot:)! 

I want a mama's boy! Actually, I'm really torn about whether I want a boy or girl so apparently I don't really care this time. Hubby told me last night he would love another girl (though of course he'd be thrilled with a boy, too). I can't freaking believe it! :wacko: Maisie has him so wrapped around her little finger it's not even funny. He's totally in love with her. So adorable.

I just have no idea what we'd name another girl. We used the only 2 names we really liked on Maisie. :haha: And, I mean, we _agonized_ over it for months.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol I remember you asking on MFP for votes...I voted for Maisie C. ;) 

DH and I are horrible at picking names. I have an uncommon name and hate it and he has a common name and hates it. So I want something that people will know how to pronounce and spell while he wants something "unique" and spelled weird..which seems to be the trend anyways. 

When I was pregnant with DS we said if it was a boy he would be a junior but as soon as the doctor told us it was aboy him being a junior wasnt even considered...not sure what happened there. We still have a girls name picked out since we didnt get to use it...I still love it so Im hoping if its a girl DH will go for it still

So far only my step son and I are on team blue...everyone else wants me to have or thinks we are having a girl. I think DH will be totally wrapped around her fingers if that was the case too....


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, so far, Maisie's name is going well.

I've had a couple nurses call her "May-see" but most everyone else has gotten it right. For any UK folks -- I know it's really popular in the UK lately, but it's almost unheard of in the US right now.

I've even gotten several "Ooooohhhh, yeah... My great aunt/grandmother's name was Mazie/Maisie" types of responses. :haha: It turns out my best friend actually has a great aunt who was named Mazie. I'm happy that it's recognizable (for the most part) but still unique enough. That's what I was hoping for. Of course she's going to be called "Lazy Maisie" and "Crazy Maisie" but kids poke fun at everyone in some way, I think. :dohh:

If Maisie gets a sister, she's likely to be named "Olive" or "Violet" or some awful name like that because those are about the only girl names left that I like! :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Olivia is one of my choices...kinda close to Olive...lol

The big thing when we named DS was that his initials are B.J.....so we are worried about that a bit


----------



## nats77

I'm now a part of face book ladies, so if any of you would like to add me my name is Nat anddave x x


----------



## linz143

I love the names Olivia and Violet! One of my friends named her daughter Violetta which is pretty and unique (however, I'm not a fan of 4 syllable names just because you are guaranteed a nick name).

Nats - I added you!!

I'd like to just vent for a second though... Something DH and I and his family have been dealing with for awhile and I keep hoping it will get better, but it just keeps getting worse... Sorry in advance if this is long, but I can't vent to DH since he's dealing with the brunt of it...

Originally our child care plan had been that DH would stay home 3 days a week and his mother (who was on the verge of retiring when I got pregnant) would watch the LO for 2 days a week. I like my MIL but she can be a little bit of a worry wart and always concerned about what other people think (me, not so much). She soon quit her job because she said everyone at her work was "out to get her" and harassing her. We didn't think much of it and told her that if it was causing her this much stress that she should just retire now rather than in a few months (so she did).

That's when things started getting weird. She was convinced that someone was spying on her. She decided that the Mexican drug cartel had planted drugs on her property and searched everywhere trying to find them. She thinks someone has tapped her phone line. She started putting a chair under the knob of every external door to the house incase someone tried to break in at night. She put a password on her computer because she was convinced someone was breaking into the house during the day and hacking her computer. She changed her email and cell phone number 3 times each because "someone was hacking/tapping" them. She stopped taking the pills her psychiatrist prescribed because she says they will become addictive and she doesn't want that. It progressed to the point where DH and his dad had to bring her with them to job sites because she couldn't be left alone and then she'd wander the room they were painting staring at the fire extinguisher saying it looked like a microphone and that they were being recorded.

FIL finally broke down and had her committed to a psychiatric ward on a 72 hour hold. They diagnosed her with schizophrenia with paranoid delusions. She was given new medications and a plan to go to group and individual therapy. Everyone was happy and we all thought this was the beginning to her recovery.

Needless to say the plan for her to watch LO is OFF. DH will stay home full time come January.

Fast forward to this last week, MIL has once again been having more bad days than good days. FIL has been missing work again because he can't leave her home alone (and when FIL doesn't work, neither does DH - since DH works for FIL). Today she had a particularly bad episode (she's decided to not take her meds again) and DH had to leave work to go make sure someone was with her. DH texted me and said this may be a common occurrence where he will have to watch her instead of work, to which I replied that we aren't ready for him to go without an income yet. He said his plan is to ask his dad to pay him for half time and he'll watch his mom. I told him that's fine and I won't argue with him, but I just feel at a loss, like it's never going to get better. On top of all this, MIL is decorating DH's old room into a nursery and stocking up on baby clothes for when Quinn comes over to be baby sat. I'm just at a loss. My mom tells me to just let her decorate and buy what she wants as it's a distraction from her illness, but me being a realist, I don't want to encourage her when there is NO WAY I am leaving my baby with her alone. Any thoughts? Sorry this is a massive post...


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I'm sorry. Could MIL go to adult day care? She probably wouldn't go for that, thouh, huh.

I don't want to say we had a similar thing happen with my MIL but, in a way, we did.

The VERY short version is that there was a huge amount of drama surrounding her move to our city. She totally ruined our holidays. Then she never got her own apartment, which was the original plan, and lived, without even asking me if it was okay, on our couch for 2 months. We did question her competency the whole time she was caring for Maisie. I was very uncomfortable with it, honestly. She was hugely defensive every time we made any suggestions (you know... on how we wanted her to care for OUR baby). She and dh argued constantly. It was awful the whole time. But the cherry on top was that she decided she couldn't handle taking care of Maisie like 2-3 hours a day during the week when hubby was in class (he had several evening classes so I was home to take care of her like 30 minutes after he left for class). My husband had to DROP OUT OF SCHOOL (after he had already paid over $4,000 for the semester!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Then after she moved out of my house, she kept dropping by, almost weekly, sometimes totally unannounced. The last time was a month ago and I couldn't help but act like the biggest b**** ever to her. When I pulled up to my house and saw her car in my driveway, I wanted to turn around and go somewhere else. If not for looking so forward to hanging out with Maisie every evening, I would have. I can't even stand seeing her face anymore and I don't think my mind will ever change.

Oh, and also, the first night she spent on our couch, her cat pissed on it. Did she offer to pay for it? Um, no. To this day (like 8 months later), I still smell cat piss every time I sit down on the couch even though I've cleaned it like 40 times. Did she offer to contribute to the bills or mortgage while she lived with us? Um... no. ugh.


----------



## linz143

Yikes! I can definitely see why you can't stand her! I would hate MIL too if she were like that! Unfortunately I just feel bad for my MIL since she's obviously dealing with a major mental illness and not even in control of her own thoughts ATM.

And yeah, 1) she'd never go for adult daycare since she hasn't even made one of her individual or group therapy session since being released from the psychiatric ward, and 2) FIL and MIL live paycheck to paycheck (they didn't ever save for retirement) so it's her small pension (thank god she had a gov't job) and whatever FIL can bring in with the construction/contracting small business he has.

Side note: my grandmother has been dealing with dementia for YEARS so I know how much adult care can cost and it's anywhere from $50-$100 per hour depending on whether the caregiver can come to you or vice versa. Either way, the cheapest cost of it would be more than they take in for the entire month in income.


----------



## leia37

Linz - big hugs hon. it all sounds very stressful and sad. Obviously she cant babysit on her own now. Does she have any lucid moments when you can talk to her and explain properly? she may forget other times but at least you'll feel like she understands on some level. Is she ever aware of her problem (that must be scary). I can understand that you dont want to encourage the nursery decorating and clothes buying, maybe you can allow her to continue but say that that will be lovely for when you all come to stay together. What does your FIL suggest? Must be so hard for him too. Hugs again :hugs: xx


----------



## linz143

Thanks, Leia. She does have some lucid moments, but only when she's been consistently taking her pills. When she goes off of them she pretends like she's still taking them and spits them out when FIL is not looking, so it's hard to tell whether she's going to have a good day or a bad day until she starts rambling on about people watching/recording her. We do constantly remind her that the pills make her better, and it's the illness making her feel like she is feeling but 30 seconds later she'll ask the same questions again like you never answered them the first 3 times.

FIL is distraught and trying to be the best husband he can be, by trying to distract her from her paranoid thoughts, but when he goes to work she'll have an episode and then call him continually until someone comes home to calm her down.

Good call on suggesting that it'll be nice when we all come over for a visit. She used to ask if we were still going to let her baby sit and our response has always been, "So long as you are taking your pills every day it shouldn't be a problem." So I think that goes along well with what you suggested. 

It's just a very stressful and sad situation all around and most of all, I feel bad for DH and FIL. I can't imagine if I had to watch my mom mentally deteriorate before she even hit 60 and not know what I could possibly do to help her.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I'm so sorry...that's both scary and sad. I 
Not sure what I'd do either but Leias suggestion is a very good one. Have you spoken to the doctors? Maybe they can suggest the best approach.

Good luck and big hugs!


----------



## nats77

I'm useless with advice, just wanted to say sorry u and ur family have got to go thru this must be so so hard x x x


----------



## giraffes

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I go away for a few days and there is AMAZING AMAZING news when I turn on my computer! Nats I am so so so so so so happy for you, I know how tricky this road has been for you, and I'm so glad you're finally there. 

Lilspy - congratulations! Glad joining our club proved a lucky move!

Linz - LOVE the first page

Everyone else - sorry if I've missed your news, there have been a million posts in my absence!!


----------



## nats77

Thanks giraffes, that means so much! I still can't quite believe it. I even did another test this morning just to make sure! That's four to date lol. I am pleased to say pregnancy line came up before test line this am though so I am confident my little bean is growing well, just hope and pray all stays well.

Would just like to say again a huge massive thank you to all of you! I couldn't of got through this last year without you! X x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- lol, you've only done 4 tests? :blush: :rofl:

Today's AF day for me (according to my usual 12 day LP). I'll feel a lot better after 16dpo since I had that crazy 15 day LP last cycle. I don't remember worrying this much with dd. I haven't told anyone IRL other than hubby and my friend at work (and the letter's in the mail to bff). Probably because I didn't get a positive test with Maisie until the day I expected AF; so, by the next day, I had already missed the :witch:.


----------



## nats77

Well I said I wasn't going to tell anyone till 12 weeks but actually just about everyone knows now. We're just so rubbish at keeping secrets! Lol ooops! X x x

And I've still for one more digi which I'm waiting till next week just so I can see hcg still rising by it telling me I'm another week along lol x x x


----------



## giraffes

Nats - I've been bouncing around all morning, can't stop thinking about your great news :D


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm also terrible at keeping secrets. My problem is my supervisor is my facebook friend (she wasn't my supervisor when she friended me). I can't trust my mom or MIL not to post something stupid on fb, so I can't tell them until I tell my supervisor. I almost told her yesterday but it seems so early and I'm honestly not positive about how she's going to take the news. She has a tendency to overreact and I'm worried she's going to overreact about the bad instead of the good. I'm also being promised a promotion in a few months and I want to be honest but at the same time, I don't want to screw that up. I think I have to tell her before then. I'll probably tell her on Friday just to get it over with and then I can tell whoever else I want after that.

I'm the only one other than her who can do what I do (so she thinks, at least). She's really going to struggle with the idea of me having 12 weeks off work, I think. I'll probably agree to work from home and maybe come into the office a few hours a week after 6 weeks (that is IF I get the promotion she's promising!).


----------



## wishnhoping

lol not telling FB is killing me....not sure why...but I guess after enduring months of torture from fertile book announcements I want it to be my turn!!!

I am going to do my best to hold out until 12 weeks though!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm totally going to announce to facebook like as soon as I tell my supervisor. :rofl: I can't stand it. I had no problem at all waiting until almost 13 weeks last time. Hard to believe I could be more excited this time but I think I am. I guess because I'm less afraid since I've done this before? 

And I guess, secretly, I like that most of my friends are going to think I'm totally effing insane. Seriously. None of my freaking friends have children. Tick-tock, folks!


----------



## wishnhoping

lmao @ tick tock folks!

My firends from HS just started having babies like last year...I have been one of the only ones with kids for a while so its so weird now that there is a big baby boom happening to my graduating class....I think thats what started my baby fever last year


----------



## linz143

I waited till 9 weeks to tell my boss (and I only told him because it was starting to look like I had a 3 week flu). Then waited till 13 weeks to tell facebook just because I wanted to tell my family on Mother's day, but all my cousins are friends with me on facebook, too! 

It was VERY hard to keep the secret though! My best friend, parents, and inlaws knew right away, though! 

Lilspy - you can always make it so people can't post to your wall without you approving the wall post first so you can screen anything people want to post.


----------



## LittleSpy

Don't have to worry about it anymore. Spilled the beans to the supervisor about 30 minutes ago. :rofl: She kept prodding me about what was wrong, so apparently my secret keeping ability is even worse than I thought. Either that or my friend at work sucks hardcore. :haha: Though, I think what she initially thought is that I had gotten another job and was avoiding telling her. She was really relieved to find out I was pregnant instead.


----------



## linz143

24 weeks today!
 



Attached Files:







24 weels.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nats77

Aww Linz u look so lovely! What a beautiful little bump x


----------



## nats77

Giraffes thanks again for your happiness for me :hugs: x x x


----------



## leia37

Congrats on V day, Linz. Love that the cat is in sink again :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, Linz! Beautiful little bump!

LOL @ cat


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz you still look so tiny! I blew up like a balloon haha

Got my u/s today...couldnt see much but a tiny dot on the screen inside the sac. The tech was very happy with my progress and I will see them again August 13th. I should be able to hear a heartbeat then...was sad that I couldnt see more today but just happy that its there :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Congrats Wishin! I know the feeling!! When I saw the blip I was like look it's our baby.... but was sad that's all I saw! lol We went 2 weeks later and it was a LARGER blip. I didn't post it.. I go in for my 3rd US on Monday!! I hope we see baby definition at 11 weeks. My sister was 11 weeks and hers is awesome!! Can't wait!

Just found out my BFF is pregnant! I'm SOOOOO excited!!! She is 3 weeks behind me :)

Wishin, I LOVE the nickname!! I wish we could think of something! We just keep saying "baby" ...

AND according to my app we are the size of a LIME!!! YAY!!! Growin right along!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley -- I had my first us with Maisie at 12 weeks 2 days and she was a totally formed wiggly-as-crap little alien baby! It was awesome!

Here she is looking like she's sucking her tiny little baby thumb at 12+2!
 



Attached Files:







12+2 ultrasound.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

awww Julie so cute! I feel like I am forgetting most of my pregnancy with DS...which kind of has me freaked out about whether Ill remember how to be a mom....lol I know its prob like riding a bike but its been like 4 years! Im scared!

I am pretty convinced Im having a girl only because this pregnancy is totally different than my first. I am much more hormonal..I cired at the store because the deli guy cut my cheese too thick...talk about embrassing!

Haley- glad to see you posting! Congrats on becoming a lime! Thats pretty big! I just found out my college roommate is expecting so right now its about 4 people due within a month of me :)


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I am too tired to fix my typos...


----------



## Haleytivet

LOL!!! Too cute! I feel the same ;)

And I know 13 people that are preggo right now!! Crazy!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL. I'd love some thick cheese slices! :haha:

I had to check myself REALLY fast this morning because I almost started to cry when my intern spoke back to me a little aggressively. TBH, I'm still pretty pissed off about it but at least I didn't cry in front of him! :haha: It's not big enough to like write him up or end his internship or anything, but the evaluation I send to the VA for July isn't going to be nearly as pretty as his evaluation for June was! This is the first time I've ever really supervised someone so it's been quite different for me. I'd like to think if I had my own employee, at least I'd get to choose them from lots of applicants instead of taking the one person the VA sent me. :haha:

Confession: I've had 3 doughnuts today (one for me and 2 for the baby, the little pig). If I get GD, it's my friend Valerie's fault (or, you know, maybe my own fault :blush:). Definitely craving sweets right now, but that's not extremely uncommon for me. :blush:


----------



## wishnhoping

I never really liked "snacks" or sweets too much. I always just prefer a full meal. I usually knew AF was on the way when I wanted a chocolate bar. 

So far this pregnancy I have been gearing towards sweets and CARBS lots and lots of carbs...I was jsut talking to my BFF and she just got back from visiting her newborn niece. Her SIL told her that she craved carbs the entire pregnancy, even beer and apparently shes a wino not much of a beer drinker. It made me feel a little better because with DS I had no urge to drink and stopping was no biggie. But with this pregnancy I am wanting beer soooo badly and I thought I was just being a drunk but the Dr told her sister in law that she was craving the carbs in the beer not the actual alcohol..phew...that made me feel a little better about myself

I am one of those people tough that refuses to drink even a sip of wine or whatever during pregnancy. I know its OK to do but I just know that if anything were to happen with my baby I would blame myself and the one time I took a few sips and Id hate myself forever. So I just like to avoid that scenario all together


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm the same way Cris. I know it's fine to have a drink occasionally in 3rd tri but didn't with Maisie I won't be this time, either. The big no-no I do during pregnancy is drink caffeine. Just not nearly as much as usual. I've started making half-caff coffee at work so I can still drink a cup and not feel too bad about it and so far no one has noticed. :haha: But then again, they're stealing my coffee (okay, I offer it to them) so they can't really complain. Pretty sure I still keep it under the recommended 200mg/day, at least. Probably around 150mg between the mug of half-caff and a soda with dinner.


----------



## wishnhoping

I didn't give up caffeine at all first pregnancy 

This time I am trying to cut back to one cup a day mostly because of calories


----------



## linz143

I gave up caffeine in the beginning, but now I'm down to a cup of black tea in the morning and a diet soda can in the afternoon. That way I don't have to worry about calories. I used to do the coffee, but 1) the heartburn it resulted in was painful some mornings, and 2) if I have coffee I want the cream/sugar/vanilla flavoring/etc with it. For tea, I just want one packet of sweetener (or nothing depending on the tea) so that's mainly why I switched.


----------



## linz143

Oh and Haley - my profile pic is from 11w5d, so they definitely look like a baby, not a blob then! However, mine was taken with an NT machine so it's definitely more clear than a regular one.


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, linz. I hadn't noticed that avatar until just now. :wacko: I totally would've guessed your LO was a girl based on that picture! Look at that nub, all horizontal and parallel to her spine. As soon as I saw that in Maisie's ultrasound, I immediately thought she was a girl (based on the "nub theory" or whatever).


----------



## nats77

Have updated my ticker to dates of lmp, wish i was 6 weeks so i could book in for my first scan! I've been getting pains anyone else getting this??? I dont think my heart could take any more bad news, desperate to get scan done and see my little bean's heart pumping away!!!!! xxx


----------



## nats77

do you think i'm getting carried away with my tickers?????? lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats, I've had mostly just dull cramps/backache since 9dpo (really sharp pain 6-8dpo. Assume that was implantation since I got + @ 10dpo). But I remember some very painful twinges with Maisie. For several weeks. I want to say they didn't stop until 9-10 weeks. Maybe I'm just too early for that right now with this one. :shrug:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi my lovely girls!!!

I am so tired! Just glad that Im having some kind of symptom!

Anyways- I do have pains off and on...feels like stuff is stretching etc...I worry but then it stops then I worry because it stopped...lol

Last night I was freaking out about random stuff...I am prone to panic attacks and I nearly had one last night so Im trying extra hard to stay calm about everything so that I dont have an attack...I was so worried that the way I felt last night would harm the baby but it took me a good 2 hours to calm down enough to go to sleep. I was up from like midnight til nearly 3am trying to talk my self down....ugh I hate when that happens.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, I'm still pretty much symptom-free again today. My boobs are starting to get tender again, at least, but other than that and some very mild cramps, nothing. I'm dreading ms so much. 

I'm really struggling to wait to buy anything before we know the gender. I will probably end up paying out of pocket again for a gender scan at 15 weeks. :blush: Pitiful. I don't care for clothing meant to be gender neutral. I really hate pastel yellow or plain white stuff. I like bright colors. What I consider to be gender neutral is usually just boy stuff. :haha: If this one is a girl, I really shouldn't buy much at all, probably, other than some summery 3-6 month stuff since it stays quite warm through October here and it was winter when Maisie was in that size. And maybe some 6-9 month stuff for the opposite reason. If this one is a boy, I will need some stuff because although hubby has no problem with me putting Maisie in dino/space/monster clothes, he seems to have a problem with the idea of a little boy wearing pink ponies and tutus and stuff (sexist!). :shrug: So, while we do already have some "boy" clothes that Maisie wears, we'll need quite a bit more.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- if I have a girl and u have a boy lets swap clothes :) I have 4 years worth

I'm hoping that if i don't have a boy my sister will because I have so much clothes that DS never even wore since he was born a giant he went straight to 6 month clothing


----------



## nats77

Wishn I suffer from anxiety to! It's so horrible isn't it, hope your feeling a little better today x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Nats!

I have been having them since I was about 13 I've learned to manage them pretty well it just made me panic even more because of the baby which made it harder to calm down

What's everyone plan for the weekend


----------



## LittleSpy

I would totally send you a big fat box of my favorite girly clothes! Well, probably not my favorites because Maisie wore them so much they're sure to be stained. So my favorite non-stained clothes. She was 7lbs 11oz but could wear most of her newborn stuff until she was 6 weeks (And she porked up quickly!). After that, we've pretty much been able to follow clothes on schedule with her age but I think we're about to fall behind now. She's still in mostly 12 month and 9-12 month stuff now. Some 18 month stuff but a lot of it is still huge on her. :shrug:


----------



## wishnhoping

Brayden has been wearing 5/6 youth for a few months now... Mind you he's still 3 

:( oh they grow too fast


----------



## leia37

Wishin - i think thats the first time you've mentioned your DS's name. I love it. Desperately searching for names right name. We've always been so useless at thinking of them. Have a few girls names that we like - they are much easier and prettier.

I've recently gone through my old baby clothes and realised i have given most away except a few favourites so have had to go out and buy a few neutral basics for hospital bag and first few days. Have put the word out to all friends who recently have had babies but nobody has got back to me :(. i'm sure they feel like we've got loads of time but in my head i need to get organised. if baby decides to come as early as my DS then thats only 5 weeks away and 6 weeks for my DD2. Cant believe how quickly its come around :)


----------



## nats77

Leia I agree that time has flown by! I hope it goes that quick for me! 

I got a question ladies, why am I still showing on a cb digi 2-3 weeks pregnant? Shouldn't it be reading 3+ by now? What with that and my pains I'm sooooo worried. X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- :) thank you... His name is Brayden James. Good luck picking out a name it's SPO hard! I refuse to name my kid anything that doesn't pass the "warning" test.. You know when you are fed up and ur kids are driving you crazy and you say their full name in that menacing tone... Ha

Nats- the weeks thing on the cb digi aren't very reliable... I've heard that's why they won't sell them in the states, they don't want women worrying for no reason

I'm sure ur ok hon please don't stress

Hugs


----------



## linz143

Wait, is that why I could never find one?? Because they don't sell them here? MAN I looked everywhere for them when I got my BFP! But Nats, seriously stop torturing yourself and STOP testing! Once you get that dark line that is no WAY a squinter, STOP TESTING! I took daily tests for about 5 days after my BFP and then had to back away from the tests. They won't tell you anything at this point!

You are pregnant, girl! And no one can tell you otherwise besides your doctor, so hang in there till your first scan and enjoy it!! <3 <3


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, I have decided (with your help) that I am not going to do anymore test! I am telling myself these pains are normal and my little bean is going to be just fine! U poor ladies must of had enough of me x x x


----------



## nats77

Ooooo ladies I'm so excited I think after three years of trying and one failed attempt at ivf that my friend may be pregnant! (naturally) she doesn't want to test yet because she can't stand the disappointment but today makes her three days late for af! They are getting married in two weeks and she's had some other stuff to deal with. So possible it could just be stress but I am hoping and praying that this is it for her! Sorry but needed to share it with someone, just so excited please please please let this be it for her x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- That's so exciting about your friend! Fx for her!! I continue to test, too. Saturday was the only day I haven't tested since my first bfp last Sunday. :blush: At least I'm down to one a day now. :haha: And I think I only have 3 Wondfos and 1-2 FRERs left so I should probably finally be done testing by 6 weeks or so. :rofl: Oh, and I have a (regular US) digi, too. But it seems so pointless. I guess I can wait and take it next week and see how fast the "pregnant" pops up. :rofl: The one I used last Monday took FOREVER to decide.

Finally, my boobs are getting more sore! :haha: Still nothing like they were with dd, but maybe because they have less changes to go through since it wasn't all that long ago that I stopped breastfeeding? Just a little queasiness creeping up on me this morning. Trying to ignore it.


----------



## nats77

I have actually got a serious lack of symptoms! I have got sore bbs but there not that bad, don't really feel sick, I am tired around mid day but my youngest is really poorly so I'm not getting much sleep, only thing I have got is these pains and pulling feelings and achy hips! Other than that nothing! Have to just keep telling myself everything is fine, everything is fine! X x x


----------



## leia37

Nats - hang in there hon, I know what it's like in the early days especially having had miscarriages. Try not to stress. Can you request or are you getting given an early scan because of your history? Take it slow and try to relax :hugs: xx

AFM - I've had a meltdown today. Been pretty good this pregnancy but felt like a hormonal teenager today. Angry one minute and then uncontrollable tears the next. The kids and OH have annoyed the hell out of me and i know i'm being completely irrational but cant do anything about it. They are being really sweet now and all cooking dinner :). Given myself womb ache though, feels sore, hoping that it was the stress i put myself through and trying to relax now.


----------



## wishnhoping

Im tired...6 weeks today! Woohoo!


That is all


----------



## linz143

Nats - Don't worry about not having symptoms at this point. The only real symptom I had up till about 6 weeks was the crampy like feeling and kinda sore bbs. But to be honest, I had WAY more sore bbs in a tww when I wasn't pregnant. Even though I've gone up 2 cup sizes they still don't hurt that bad. It's more like the nips themselves can get pretty painful but not the rest of it. It wasn't until 6w5d when the nausea hit me like a brick wall (and then stayed that way for the next few weeks) that I had my first real pregnancy symptom. Even my fatigue didn't set in till around the same time as the nausea (but lasted much longer).

Leia - Awwww honey! It's nice that they are being sweet to you now! I totally know what you mean about the mood swings, though. I've never been an emotional person, but now I can get set off by pretty small things. I can't believe you are down to your last 8 weeks!! Wow!!

Wishin - Yayyyy!! Another week, gone! Have you scheduled your first scan? My provider likes to get you in around 8 weeks. When will they see you?
Edit: Wait, I think you just had one last week now that I think about it... when is the NEXT one scheduled?


----------



## nats77

Thanks Leia and Linz, I am trying to stay positive I think everything should be fine, yes they will give me an early scan at 6 weeks because of my history so when I get that and see a little heart beat I will be much happier, then I will have one at 8 weeks and then a normal one at 12 weeks, so hopefully that will be next mon x

Yay yay yay wishn 6 weeks! Whoop whoop x x x


----------



## linz143

Oh and Leia - speaking of crying, I was just sitting here bawling my eyes out at my desk. I went online to update an item for my registry and noticed that someone had purchased something already. I only told my mom and my best friend (who is planning my shower) where I registered so I was confused that something was already bought. When I scrolled down I saw that it was the most expensive item on the list, the Medela breast pump. I never expected anyone to buy it because it's almost $300. I only registered for it so I didn't forget which one I wanted and so I could get a 10% off discount after my due date.

I started crying because I never expected someone to be so generous. I just felt overwhelmed. Later, I called my mom to ask if I could tag along to visit grandma next time she went (my grandma is 94 and was just hospitalized last week for weakness) and my mom went on to say that she bought my shower gift already from the registry so I now know it was her.

In fact I keep crying every time I think about it. It's like a freakin' water works over here right now!


----------



## nats77

Aww linz that's lovely :winkwink: I also seem to be emotional just today though so maybe it's a bit of tiredness instead, and I felt terribly sick a while ago for about half hour :wacko: I'm ok now though lol going to try and get some sleep now before my poorly boy awakes! Nite all x x x


----------



## nats77

Scan booked for tues at 11.00 gonna b the longest week ever! X


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, you asked for it, Nats! :haha: 

I'm not queasy again today (felt a bit sick on and off yesterday morning) so I'm going to try to enjoy every minute of it. It's coming for me in just a few short days. I _know_ it! And my left nip got very sore last night. Yes, just the left one.:haha: :wacko: That was my pitiful supply boob with Maisie. Maybe it's working extra hard to get up to speed! 

Ugh, I'm already really dreading my supply issues.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hello girls!

I have been busy and tired so havent been able to check in like I would have liked to.

Linz- I did have an early scan on the 2nd..I thought I told you guys, maybe not. I was 5w+3 and all we really saw was the sac. It was measuring good, she thought she could see the baby, and fetal pole but still way too early. It was all in the right place so overall it was a successful appointment. I was dissapointed not to see the baby or hb but my next appointment is scheduled for Monday the 13th..so of course this week is dragging...

Leai- I have had several meltdowns already...I dont think its so much from hormones but my body has never dealt well with being tired so when Im tired I tend to be snarky and weepy. I cant believe you are so close to seeing your baby! Argh! So excited for baby pics to start coming soon!

Nats and Littlespy- how are my bump buddies?! I have recently been getting nausea more often...especially with the smells of food. Someone in the office was cooking a frozen meal and it really made me sick. Then this morning I walked into my son's daycare and the directors were eating chik fil a and the smell literally was stinking up the entire building..I damn near ran to get out of there. I never got sick with DS so this is all new to me :) Besides that my boobs are huge, and massively sore (I am sure my progesterone pills arent helping with that) and yes my nipples hurt an awful lot. I think tonight Im going to sleep with a sports bra on. Besides all that just still super tired.

Oh- We are doing renovations at our house that were supposed to be done this week. Of course its being extended to next week and I want to cry....I just want my house back to normal. DH was talking about how all the stuff in the basement (where the construction is) is all dusty..and its mostly baby stuff we saved for the next kid and I just burst into tears because we have to clean it all and its a lot of stuff plus im worried it all got ruined. Im sooo mad because I specifially told them to be extra careful covering everything becasue it was for a BABY and hello babies have tiny lungs! they dont need dust and crap all over their shit! OK VENT OVER LOL


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- Loved your FB announcement Julie :)

I think my sister is announcing hers this Thhursday after her 12 week appointment :)

One final thing- I know this is stupid but I really cant imagine loving anyone more than I love my son....I know it will happen..people are always telling me that when you have kids "love doesnt divide it multiplies" but ..yea ...I just cant imagine loving anyone as much as I love my little guy..is it stupid that this worries me?


----------



## wishnhoping

I feel like a bad mom for even asking that...but its true...I dont know who else can reassure me that I will love them the same :(


----------



## leia37

Wishin and Nats - great news on scans, one mon and one tues. cant wait to see pics. Going to be a long week for you both xx

Wishin - I know its crap but it will all wash well and will be well aired before baby arrives. We're doing the same here, OH is doing upstairs bathroom and dust is everywhere. Not too happy about kids having to sleep up there tonight - he has tried his best to contain it but dust just gets everywhere. Trying to decorate cake for 60th birthday party and dust drifting in kitchen, definately not happy about that. !!!

AFM - much better today. Definately emotionally in control again :). Think everybody here is relieved :) OH very sweetly apologised yesterday evening for biting at me and not just giving me hugs when i melted down (i'm sure he will forget if there is a next time!!!) Said i could meltdown as often as i liked when i said sorry for being crazed. Baby has been burying into my bladder and cervix all day. Getting very uncomfortable and painful. Trying to get it to move. Also trying to find somewhere here to get a private last scan as dont get one from drs. Hopefully book one in next few weeks.


----------



## leia37

wishin - your comment made me smile. you dont know how many times i've heard that and felt that with everyone of my babies. I think every mother worries about the same thing. It is so true, your heart just gets bigger. I know that its hard to believe right now that anything could be as special as your DS but you will feel the same about him and love the new one just as much. They all make me want to burst daily with love and pride. :) xx


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, just wanted to stop in and see how everyone is doing? I have been skipping around reading here and there and it seems I have I missed alot so if I haven't gave you a big congrats here it is....CONGRATS :happydance:
I hope all is doing well and continues to do well.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> ps- Loved your FB announcement Julie :)
> 
> I think my sister is announcing hers this Thhursday after her 12 week appointment :)
> 
> One final thing- I know this is stupid but I really cant imagine loving anyone more than I love my son....I know it will happen..people are always telling me that when you have kids "love doesnt divide it multiplies" but ..yea ...I just cant imagine loving anyone as much as I love my little guy..is it stupid that this worries me?

I posted almost the *exact. same. thing.* just yesterday on the thread where I talk to all the ladies I was pregnant with before with dd! I had a little cry about it on Sunday.


----------



## LittleSpy

Someone was saying how they had a hard time imagining the baby they're currently pregnant with would be a different baby than her son.



LittleSpy said:


> Blue_bear said:
> 
> 
> Littlespy, im only 13 weeks so quite surprised but have felt it a couple of times now so im sure. Im in shock too as didnt feel any movement with Josh until 20+ weeks. Hubby thinks ive lost it but im quite happy to have my private fluttery moments :)
> I know what you mean about forgetting too, i was trying to explain to Mel (badly) that i cant get my head around the fact that this baby wont be Josh....does that sound wierd?!
> 
> It doesn't sound weird to me. It's really hard to imagine it being any different! I've already started freaking out about how I'm going to possibly love another child as much as I love Maisie. I know that sounds terrible. I actually cried about it yesterday. :dohh::dohh::dohh: :haha: If I'm honest, it took me a few months to truly bond with Maisie but now I feel like we're really connected. I'm just scared I'll somehow never bond with another baby. I know that other people do it all the time. And I've heard people say that they thought they could never love another baby more than their first and then the 2nd (and 3rd and 4th) comes along and somehow it just happens.Click to expand...

:wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey first- **WAVES** Glad to see you are still here! How are you feeling? Its almost time! Can you believe it?!

Leia- your post made me tear up...lol oh hormones!

Julie- LOL in some ways I most def want the next one to be different. Brayden is very spirited and stubborn and requires a lot of patience to deal with him. I am hoping the next one is a little more laid back. I love him to pieces but boy does he test my patience. It makes me smile though because the way he is will certainly help him when he gets older because he will be one strong willed little guy. I am so proud of him already. I have been trying for this pregnancy so long I kind of forgot that I would be losing my 1-1 time with B. It kind of dawned on me the other day because he asked me if I would still love him when the baby came...omg my heart just about broke and I am now sitting here in tears thinking about it. I reassured him that I would ALWAYS love him and be his best friend (thats how he knows u love him if u are BFFs, lol). Ever since then I have been treasuring our 1-1 time a little more


----------



## LittleSpy

Maisie is also incredibly strong-willed and stubborn. Yes, already. Since day 1, really! I think our children may be a tiny bit like their mothers. :winkwink: LOL at "bff."


----------



## nats77

Wishn I can only tell you the same as Leia, when I had my first I didn't think it possible to ever love anyone as much as him, I was so scared when I was pregnant that I wouldn't feel the same about my second, and the fact she was a girl and I really didn't want a girl, but then she was born and there it was again that magnificent love that you can only feel for your children, just as much as the first, then there were three and exactly the same, and I still think it sometimes now but I know number 4 will be just as precious as 1, 2and 3. I don't know how it works? It just does and your not alone (littlespy proves this) it's what I call "normal" and if anything proves what a great mummy u are otherwise u wouldn't care! So stop worrying :hugs:

Afm I know I said I wouldn't do it but its the whole poas addiction! :blush: so I bought another digi and it's still showing 2-3 weeks, now I did get upset at first but then I thought well it hasn't gone down to 1-2 so maybe it's not that bad?? Also crying at stupid stupid things! Adverts, news my lo being poorly! I'm such a fool, I'm also very short tempered, having bouts of nausea and I'm sure the bbs are getting more sore so all in all I'm guessing these are good signs? X x x


----------



## linz143

Nats, I wouldn't worry about the digi. It is technically correct. It goes from conception, so you are 3 weeks (and 3 days) from conception, meaning a reading of 2-3 weeks is technically correct. 3+ would be OVER 3 weeks, which could be anyone from the beginning of 3 weeks that has a high hcg level to people who are 4 or more weeks.

Ah, here... I found this for you... This is the level of the hormone it measures and the readout it gives. https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/Clearblue_Pregnancy_Test_with_Conception_Indicator_brochure.pdf

1-2: Over 25 but less than 200
2-3: Over 200 but less than 20,000
3+: Over 20,000

Now compare that to this chart: https://pregnant-pregnancy.blogspot.com/2009/04/hcg-levels-during-pregnancy.html

Where it says that "normal" levels may hit 20,000 around 6 weeks or at the longest can take up to 9 weeks. Either way, you are WELL within normal levels.... so STOP testing!! :)

Oh and wishin - I can't give too much advice on loving a 2nd kids no matter what order they come in since I'm not even a FTM yet, BUT... I can say I'm the second kid with an older brother and my mom and I have a GREAT relationship. I know she'd do anything for me and loves me more than anything in this world. Even though the teen years were rough, we are very good friends, so it is definitely possible.


----------



## nats77

thanks linz, love your statistics lol. Im not going to worry myself anymore. i cant change a thing im doing everything i can so ive just got to hope for the best. but thank you so much your a star xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls, Im so tired today...DS was sick last night so spent a good bit of the night up with him then a bunch of other stuff kept me awake and I slightly panicked because I was like OMG how am I going to do this with 2?! But Im trying to just be in denial now haha

hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> Hey first- **WAVES** Glad to see you are still here! How are you feeling? Its almost time! Can you believe it?!
> 
> Leia- your post made me tear up...lol oh hormones!
> 
> Julie- LOL in some ways I most def want the next one to be different. Brayden is very spirited and stubborn and requires a lot of patience to deal with him. I am hoping the next one is a little more laid back. I love him to pieces but boy does he test my patience. It makes me smile though because the way he is will certainly help him when he gets older because he will be one strong willed little guy. I am so proud of him already. I have been trying for this pregnancy so long I kind of forgot that I would be losing my 1-1 time with B. It kind of dawned on me the other day because he asked me if I would still love him when the baby came...omg my heart just about broke and I am now sitting here in tears thinking about it. I reassured him that I would ALWAYS love him and be his best friend (thats how he knows u love him if u are BFFs, lol). Ever since then I have been treasuring our 1-1 time a little more

Oh yes I am still here I couldn't leave the ladies that has been with me through my journey....:hugs:

I am doing ok for the most part this diet for GD is driving me insane only because I feel like I'm not eating enough for her, but my numbers are really good and she is so ACTIVE so I guess everything is ok. I have been busy finishing up the nursery and just as soon as the wall decals come in I am going to post pics for you all I am so excited. I'm not sure about anyone else but I am counting down the days I can't wait to see her, as of tomorrow 8 weeks to go YAY!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Hope B gets better soon :( Even though I don't have a LO I can tell you that I know it's no fun with a sick LO.

First - Glad to hear from you, girl! Can't wait to see nursery pics!

AFM - Ummm... Soooo my girls started leaking today... One moment I had this horrible pain in my right nip and thought maybe if I squeezed it to massage it that it might feel better. (TMI sorry!!) Well when I did a few drops came out! Then I checked the other side and it was leaking all on it's own! Later the same one started hurting again so I squeezed the whole thing and it started coming out again!!! EEK! Seems a little early for this kind of thing?? But no kidding, giving them a squeeze and getting rid of that tiny amount of fluid in there sure makes them hurt a whole hell of a lot less. I had to stuff tissue in my bra for the rest of the day just incase they decided to leak more on their own. Am I the only one??? Please tell me this is normal!


----------



## linz143

Side note: OMG I'M AN EGGPLANT!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## wishnhoping

First- really can't wait for pics!!!

Linz- I am no help with the leaking. I had a breast reduction and it severed my milk ducts so while I do produce milk I can't get it out... It was very painful but went away after a week or so. Obviisly I can't breast feed because of it.YAHOOOO on the eggplant! I can't wait until I'm the next fruit or veggie lol

Oh and pretty sure Brayden has pink eye... So he gave me a sore throat and pink eye.. Lovely


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I started producing colostrum around 15-16 weeks with dd (at least, that's when I noticed). This time, they're already leaking! :wacko: I'm actually planning to start expressing and "harvesting" and freezing my colostrum about 6 months out from my due date because I had such a terrible time with supply with Maisie (I haven't been diagnosed, but I'm 99% sure I have hypoplasia; not enough glandular tissue to produce a full milk supply despite being a C/D cup. The most I ever produced was 15oz/day and that was after months of working on it and taking tons of supplements. Didn't help that Maisie refused the breast after about 5 weeks of age). I have a good friend who's a breastfeeding counselor for WIC and she's the one who sent me the info about it.

Anyway, you won't leak very much. It's just colostrum. :thumbup: NOTHING like the kind of leaking you'l do when your milk supply comes in. :haha: Ugh. With having dd in the summer in South Carolina, way TMI and super gross but I felt like I smelled like cheese all the time because my breasts leaked so much (and I only produced like half or 1/3 of what someone with a full supply produces!). See, this is the kind of crap people won't tell you about motherhood. :haha:


----------



## nats77

Linz I can't help with the leaky boobs pre baby, only post baby lol I spent the first 6 months of breast feeding with breast pads in! But like I say didn't really suffer before I had him, actually I did once but I was in the bath at the time and it didn't happen again till after he was born x x

Afm I did my last cb digi today only because I had one left over and I instantly got pregnant 3+ so I feel really happy and a lot more relaxed! I know it doesn't really count for much but it does prove to me my levels are rising, that's it now no more testing I promise, 
I think this bean is going to stick, I can't wait till tues so I can see it x x x x


----------



## nats77

Oh and congrats on the egg plant Linz x x


----------



## linz143

Yay! No more testing, Nats!! You got this! Can I ask, though? When you had your previous losses, at what point in the pregnancy were they?


----------



## nats77

One at 6 weeks, one at 7 weeks and one at 7 and a half weeks :cry: but the last two they were doing bloods and my levels had started dropping earlier than the actual loss so I knew it was going to happen (or already had) but I just had to wait for it to pass. And that took about two weeks! It was very hard :cry: but then we were blessed with Henry, and I think this is going to be a sticky one to! :happydance: x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Awesome, Nats!

I have 2 tests left. Didn't test today (woot!). :happydance:

5 weeks today (well, almost 5+1 now)! :wohoo:


----------



## linz143

Nats, I just know this one is going to be a healthy one! Don't ask how I know! It's just my intuition!

lilspy - grats on 5 weeks! 

So question for you 4 preggo ladies that will be 20 weeks before we know it... Are you going to find out the gender or let it be a surprise?

Also, another day, another symptom for me... After work went to my in-laws to meet their new lab puppy. Walked around, played with the dog, was there till 8 pm. Then went home, did a bunch of chores for an hour (I'm nesting!!) and then at 9:30 decided to work out. Did about 10 minutes of cardio and I look down and my left ankle is ballooning out!! The right one is kinda swollen but the left is horrible looking! I thought this didn't happen till 3rd tri or even just the last month of pregnancy?! What gives? Oh and on top of it, it was about 100 degrees here yesterday (37.7 c).


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, i kind of got a feeling that all will be well too, as for finding out pink or blue, yes definately!! i've found out with all of mine and never regretted it so defo will again, hoping for blue because we got everything we need so will only need to buy nappies but dont really mind either way, but i got a feeling it will be pink just because we're hoping for blue ha ha ha ha xxx

Are you swollen anywhere else? maybe best to get urself checked with doc just to be safe xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

linz -- definitely rest with your feet propped whenever you get a chance (and even when you don't have a chance)! I didn't swell a huge amount during pregnancy, even at the end in July (in South Carolina). I do agree with nats, though. If you continue to notice swelling, that's definitely something you want to call your doc about, especially if you're only going one a month at this point (I forget when you switch to once every two weeks, but I'm thinking you have a little while?). :thumbup:

As for finding out, YES, we can't stand not knowing even now. I'll likely pay for a private ultrasound asap after 15 weeks. However, the plan right now is to keep it a secret from family and friends (of course I'm going to _have_ to blab to someone so I hope you all can keep a secret! :winkwink:).


----------



## linz143

Right now they have me on the every 6 weeks appointment schedule. So my next appt is August 28th. I called the advice nurse this morning and she didn't seem too concerned but did say if it starts to be a pattern rather than just a one time occurrence to call them back as they'll want to know.

And I'm not swollen anywhere else. In fact this morning I was able to get my wedding ring on easily, but I didn't dare leave it there since I know it gets tight in the afternoon.

I told my friend at work and she suggested that I start chugging water today to see if it helps, so we'll see! I'm supposed to go to a baseball game with our Finance department at work tonight in San Francisco, which means the charter bus won't be back till midnight to drop us off. Basically that means it'll be a long evening of standing, walking, and sitting with no opportunity to prop up my feet. So until we leave at 3:30 I've got my feetys on a stand under my desk! Feels nice! :)


----------



## linz143

Oh and Nats, you're due a girl with your pattern! Hehe!

Lilspy - Does DH have any siblings? I always find it fun to try to predict gender based on how many of each sibling the man has.


----------



## LittleSpy

He has a brother 3 years younger and a much younger half-sister. I want to say she's 15 but I'm not 100% on that. She's getting way too old way too fast. Anyway, dh is old enough to be her father (he's 33). So, I guess based on that you'd expect this one to be a boy?

I'm really starting to feel that way, too. Not that it means anything because I was absolutely certain Maisie was a boy until 12 weeks. :haha: I really don't know how I feel about it. I don't know what I want! This week I've started kind of feeling like I'd really love another girl. But I also want a boy! Can I just have one of each this time? :wacko:


----------



## linz143

Twins??? Ack! You are crazy, woman!! I think that would be MY worst nightmare, but some women love the idea of 2 babies at once.

And yes, based off that, I am going to say boy for you! :)

And even though Wishin and Haley didn't ask, I'm guessing :pink: for both of them.


----------



## LittleSpy

My husband _freaks out_ every time I mention anything about twins (or more). :haha: I feel pretty certain I'll have a single baby, though. No reason to suspect twins and they don't run in my family. Anyway, awesome that I'll (hopefully) be able to find out the gender in just a little over 2 months! :happydance: There was no doubt about Maisie at 15 weeks 3 days. I think once I know I'll be able to relax and enjoy the ride. Right now I'm really anxious about it. I'm not sure why since I'll be thrilled either way. I guess it's just not knowing. And I'm a serious preparer. I feel like I need to start getting ready already.


----------



## linz143

My husband always likes to tease me by saying, "Well you know twins DO run on my side of the family," because he knows my answer is always, "TWINS COMES FROM THE MATERNAL SIDE, NOT THE PATERNAL SIDE!!!!!!"

Not to mention that twins do NOT run in his family. He just likes to get a rise out of me because he knows it's my worst nightmare.

Have you first tri ladies started having strange dreams yet? I remember around 5-6 weeks I kept dreaming of fish, fishing, and water, which they say is super common because it represents the small fetus developing in the amniotic fluid.

Later I kept dreaming that I would leave my baby at home and forget that I was a mother and leave the house for 12 hours or so only to remember my screaming starving child. Then 5 minutes later I'd walk out of the house to go party again.

Recently I've now gone to labor dreams. Going into, getting to the hospital, delivering, bringing the baby home. However, none of them are scary. It's like it's very routine. In fact in some of them I just push a couple times and out comes the baby. I know it won't be like that in real life, but at least I'm not imagining the worst case scenario in my dreams.

Any preggo dreams to share?


----------



## wishnhoping

Sheesh I get sick and yall get chatty...I see how it is

Linz- I was going to suggest propping your feet and chigging water. Def call them back if it continues.

I am most def finding out the sex. I sometimes say I want to have a big surprise on the day of but I am way too much of a planner to do that, plus it would literally drive me nuts. Everyone is hoping for a girl...except my step son and I...we are team blue :)

as far as dreams I have just been having lots of weird ones...dont remember it too well anymore but yesterdays dream had a lot of shooting in it...one of my early pregnancy ones had me sleeping with Tom Brady...lol

twins- i found my self wondering but i dont think id get twins...apparently women with a higher BMI are at higher risk for twins so maybe? ha! i think id freak


----------



## nats77

Linz going on oh's siblings that's a bit scary because he's got 6 brothers and 4 sisters! Think this will be our last one, but I wouldn't mind twins specially if they were boys! Awwwwww lol x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, crazy dreams start IMMEDIATELY for me. Like the night after implantation, I guess. With dd, crazy dreams started on Sunday night and I got a bfp that Wednesday. This time the crazy dreams started Thursday night and I got a bfp that Sunday. Nuts.

Well, last night I was apparently in a relationship with Dr. Drew. :dohh: I'm in no way attracted to that man IRL. :haha: I think I already shared here that a couple weeks ago I had a dream that I had quadruplets. 2 boys and 2 girls. I was freaking about how I was going to breastfeed them all and after I fed the girls, I went to get the boys and they had turned into a bucket of ice and beer bottles. :haha: With Maisie, I had nightmares my whole pregnancy. At least this time my dreams are more pleasant. Not that they're awesome, just better than being chased in the dark by monsters or murderers. :haha:


----------



## nats77

omg! i'm a sweet pea, well i'm not a sweet pea but my little bean is!! i'm so excited yay for being a sweet pea!!!!

Gone a bit quiet on here? is everyone ok?? hope you all are xxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I become a new fruit/veggie tomorrow!

I have my u/s at 11:45 and I'm petrified we won't see a heartbeat. I'll be 7 weeks so there really shouldn't be any reason we don't see it unless something is wrong. I'm trying to stay off the board a little because the posts about miscarriage are freaking me out. I read a thread this morning about a lady that went it to hear the heartbeat Andy why couldn't find it so of course im freaked!!!

Nats- yay on being a pea!!!!! Did you book an appt yet?


----------



## nats77

Wishn I'm sure all will be fine try not to worry, I will be thinking of you. So 11.45 your time is when my time? Can't wait to see your pic!
Yes all booked in for scan 11.00 tues morning, so like you I'm a little nervous but staying positive and a lot excited lol x x x


----------



## leia37

Wishin - cant wait to see pics and update later today. all will be fine. definately stay off 1st tri boards, its a scary, worrying place. thinking of you hon xx

Nats - same goes for you tomorrow. cant wait for yours either xx

what an exciting few days for us all.

Yay to all your new fruits :) x


----------



## nats77

Wishn congrats on the blueberry, thinking of you today x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- ENJOY your u/s today! So exciting! I learned my lesson about reading the boards with Maisie. I just stick to my 3 comfy little threads. Still some scary stuff on some of them but not nearly as much. Yay for a blueberry!! Wow. I can't believe you're 7 weeks already. How is it that I'm only due 10 days behind you but feel like that's FOREVER?

I planned to make my first OB appointment today. But I'm too scared to make the call! How does that make any sense?


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, I made the appointment. I can't believe they scheduled it so soon! Just 2 weeks away. I'm excited! :wohoo:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- thanks so much for being here for me hon **BIG HUGS** 11:45 is 4:45 your time..Im leaving in a few mins

Julie- HOORAY FOR AN APPT! Will you get u/s??

Ok..time to go for my appt....I pray to God we see a little heartbeat...I was so tired and nauseaus all weekend and I couldnt be happier :) I hope my bean is thriving...


----------



## wishnhoping

EEEEEEE Blueberry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lol


----------



## wishnhoping

ok and now im post happy....jsut saw my ticker where it shows my DS is almost 4...omg that made me tear up....where does the time go?


----------



## LittleSpy

You know, I'm really not positive I'll get an u/s. I'm pretty sure, though. With dd, I just got an ultrasound and went to a "class" for my first appointment. Then I saw the doctor a few days later but I think that was because my first appointment was scheduled so late (12 weeks). I think this time, I'll get an u/s and go to the class, then I'll see the doc/get a pap (because I'm bad) a month or so after that.


----------



## wishnhoping

heartbeat was 138!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I cried...I coudlnt help it. The tech was like "oh Im so sorry, have you had a loss before?" and I was like "NO! It just took forever to get here" 

Trying to figure out how to scan the picture so i can send it to EVERYONE!!!!! BBS!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yayyyy!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: Now if that heartrate is similar around 11 or 12 weeks, I'm totally guessing :blue: for you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Im pretty sure Brayden's was right around the same....

Next appointment is August 23rd. Ill be 8w+3

That will be my final u/s with the specialist and then I get to start with my regular Doctor.


----------



## wishnhoping

Eeeeeeeeeeee just scheduled with my Doctor for August 27th!

OMG its still hitting me that this is happening

Where is everyone? hows everyone doing?


----------



## LittleSpy

Funny Cris, you, my friend who's 9 days behind me, and me all have our first OB appts on 8/27. :thumbup: What an exciting day!


----------



## wishnhoping

yea! So we will have lots of news that day!


----------



## leia37

Yay wishin. Fantastic heartbeat. you must be so relieved. :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## nats77

Wishn, I'm so happy for you I could cry! Well actually I did a little, that's such great news! I've been thinking about you all day but haven't been able to get on till now, but it was defo worth waiting for. Can't wait to see your pic.
I'm feeling nervous now for tomorrow morning, almost don't want to go! How crazy is that? Hopefully I'll be on tomorrow afternoon posting a beautiful pic of my healthy bean, keep your fingers crossed for me ladies, until then goodnite all x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- I'm def relieved! And starting to get more and more excited! How are you feeling? Not much longer!

Nats- don't worry!! It'll be a great visit I'm sure! I'll be checking for your post!! I'll be thinkng of you :)


----------



## nats77

I can't sleep! Argh blimmin nerves lol x x x


----------



## nats77

Ok well I've hardly slept all nite, kept going thru bad scenarios that could happen at the scan! So silly but just can't help it, now I'm feeling exhausted, sick nervous, emotional I actually really don't want to go, if something's wrong I really would rather not know and carry on living in ignorance believing that my little bean is cooking nicely, this is ridiculous to be this scared! I was ok yesterday!!! Oh well I will update as soon as I'm back x x x


----------



## leia37

Good Luck Nats hon. Will be thinking of you all day and will be waiting for your good news later. xx


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies, as hard as it is I'm giving you all an update, went for my scan this morning and they couldn't see a hb:cry: they did say its possible that it's to early to pick up and they want me to go back in two weeks, what she did say is she would date me at 5 1/2 weeks and for that gestation everything looked good, but my dates put me at 6+3 so obviously I'm worried, now I have got the awful wait for two weeks till the next scan, I'm so upset and everyone keeps telling me to not think the worse because that's not going to help, I do realise this but it's really not easy, all I can do now is hope, pray and wait x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Nats....I logged in as soon as I could this morning (its 9am here) expecting better news. If they are dating you at 5 weeks then everything is ok. I cant beleive they are making you wait 2 weeks! Remember when I went in last week I was 5w+3 and I saw almost nothing but a sac! 

Do you know when you BDed? We can try to figure out whats going on


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- :hugs: I'm going to hope that bubs has just been a smidge slow to develop and in 2 weeks you'll see a raging heartbeat. I think, at this stage, as long as you're not bleeding heavily, there's still a ton of hope that everything is fine.


----------



## LittleSpy

Welp, 24/7 nausea has finally caught up to me. Been sick as a dog since yesterday afternoon. BUT, I took 50mg of B6 this morning and I barely feel nauseous at all now! A little, but man, so much better than I was feeling when I woke up this morning. I guess I need to call my doc for their recommended dose. I have 100mg tablets and just cut one in half this morning. I feel like half in the morning and half at night should be safe but I'm so paranoid with taking anything while pregnant. I even only took Tylenol once with Maisie and that was after 3 days of suffering with a horrible headache. :wacko:


----------



## leia37

oh Nats, big hugs hon. I know from experience how hard that 2 week wait is. Dont give up yet. try to stay positive. It still could be too early to see anything. Huge hugs xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- you havent been cramping or bleeding or anything right? so it might just be early...im praying thats what it is


----------



## nats77

Thanks for all ur kind words, ok so first day of my last period was 30th June, I bded on 8th and 9 th and that was it, then got bfp on 27th. So technically I am 6+3. We saw an egg sac and a yolk? I think? Does that sound right? She said she would date me between 5 1/2 and 6 weeks, and that she's not worried because all looks good for that stage. So can only hope I ovulated later than I thought, or implanted perhaps late, goodness knows all I know is I'm saying my prayers x x x

Oh and I have had pains, but no bleeding of any kind x x x


----------



## linz143

Sorry I've been MIA ladies! Just had a busy busy weekend.

Nats - Scans can be off by up to 5 days and even women who go in around 6 weeks do not see a hb half the time. I know it's scary and impossible to NOT worry, but know that it's not a bad thing! Seeing a yolk sac is VERY good! Your dates may be off by a few days and that's totally normal. Did you bd any other time during the month besides the 8th and the 9th? Like a week later?

Wishin - great news on your scan hun! Still hoping for a pic? ;)

lilspy - yay only 2 more weeks!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh Nats, that sounds promising! Maybe the swimmers stuck around for a few days and you conceived a couple days after O. And maybe beany implanted later rather than sooner. You can totally work it out *realistically* so that you're only 6 weeks along. :thumbup: You may end up being due on the same day as me! :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- looking at the dates I also agree that it totally possible that you O'ed late but the swimmers were still around and caught the egg.

Let's assume you ovulated somewhere near the 14/15th those spermies still could have caught the egg and youd be right at the 5/6 week mark, and your u/s would be right on! I would push for an earlier u/s maybe in a week and you should be able to see the hb by then...that way you dont have to wait as long for piece of mind...and i really really have a feeling everything is ok...I honestly do. I thikn you just o'd really late


----------



## wishnhoping

It just looks like a blob....but its MY beautiful blob:cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7 weeks (1).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 3









7 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, blob!! :happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

lol I dont really normally show people until it looks like a human but I figured you guys arent "normal" people haha


----------



## wishnhoping

hmmm it literally DOES look like a blueberry....go figure


----------



## nats77

Aww wishn what a beautiful blob! So glad u shared it with us, and thanks for all your kind words, ur all so kind x x


----------



## linz143

Eeek! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## leia37

Wishin - beautiful blob :) x

Nats - we are all here for you. Come and destress anytime xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you for loving my blob :)

ur all the best


----------



## nats77

Right ladies, I am taking positive action! I have decided that I am going to stay positive. There is every chance that my little bean is going to be just fine as most of you guys pointed out, so until I know different I'm going with that, 

Thank you all so so much for your constant support, I love you guys x x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY NATS!!!! So glad that you are being positive that will surely help baby!

Honestly if the Doctor doesnt seem concerned and by the dates its possible that you did just O late but still caught the egg then I really truly beleive everything is fine. 

Love your positive attitude!!!

afm- DS has been killing me lately....fatigue is my biggest symptom and last week he had me up all hours of the night becuase he was sick..this week its been nightmares...cant a pregnant girl get some rest? lol 

On other news about DS- He is moving up to the next classroom at daycare which makes me super happy. He hates his current teacher and Im sure that me constantly complaining about her is a reason hes moving up so early..usually hes moved in October. He also starts soccer tomorrow (football for my UK friends haha) Im super excited I love watching him play organized sports he gets so into it


----------



## wishnhoping

Here is a intense baseball picture lol
 



Attached Files:







braydenbaseball1.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5









braydenbaseball2.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleSpy

^^^ hehehe
So adorable!

Edit: Oh, well, that would've worked if my post was actualy under yours, Cris. By "^^^" I mean last post on previous page. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

lol thanks Julie! It also prob would have worked better if the pictures were in order...like him throwing the ball then watching to see where it went...oy

omg im so tired i dont know how im going to make it through today


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs, I know it's really really tough, but they took a week off my dates at my first scan, I went from 7 weeks to 6 weeks, so sometimes they take a long time to settle in.

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for not being around much, life has been crazy. I swear we've had more visitors and trips away than we've ever had in our lives, clearly being 32 weeks preggers does not entitile you to a rest! I have my last scan tomorrow so we'll see how big he is and hopefully they can reassure me that this much swelling in my fingers is normal.

Love to you all, G xx


----------



## Haleytivet

Hi Ladies!!

So sorry I haven't been on much! We have just been so crazy between work, life, etc... but I have been reading and keeping you all in my thoughts.

Nats, I have a gut feeling you are fine! It's common to not see a heartbeat that early. Several of my friends didn't until they were almost 7 weeks so keep your head up and stay positive!! 

Wishin, YAY for your blob!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! I can't wait til you can share it with the world! I have to be honest, when I saw you announce your congratulations for your sister I thought it was you announcing at first!!! I was like NO WAY!!!! YAY!!! Then I finished reading lol... I'm glad everything is going your way... Your little boy is absolutely stinking cute!!! 

AFM, the morning sickness has subsided a bit. I am 12 weeks today!!! FINALLY!!! I can breathe a little more comfortably (although winded literally) I am sporting a cute little bump! I have been iffy on whether I wanted to post pictures or not. Just because I still feel like some people may say "that's just fat" lol but I am definitely showing a little. 

Today is the day my doctor wants me to stop the progesterone. I am literally FREAKING OUT!!!!! I am scared to death. I know he wouldn't steer me wrong but I'm just a little paranoid that if I stop that things will... well you know...

Besides that we are going have another ultrasound next wednesday. We are doing the Nuchal Translucency testing and blood work for down's syndrome. 2 weeks later we go for repeat blood work and then 2 weeks after that we'll be finding out the sex of the baby ;) 

I can't wait!!! Hope all you other ladies are doing well and love hearing all your updates!!

xoxo


----------



## wishnhoping

G- good to hear from you!!! I forget...did you pick out a name? OMG 32 WEEKS! Thats so crazy! I cant beleive its almost time 

Nats- I was afraid that some people that already know might think I was announcing so I kept my fingers crossed that no one let the cat out of the bag! Thank you for saying my son is cute :) I think so too but Im biased..LMAO! AND OMG! CONGRATS ON 12 WEEKS!!!!!!:flower::flower:

My Doctor wants me to stop progesterone at 8 weeks (Monday). I am sooooo freaking nervous because from everything I read the placenta doesnt take over the production of progesterone until 10-12 weeks so Id rather take it until 12 weeks! I am currently taking 200mg 2x a day vaginally so I think Im going to ask if maybe I can continue to take it but orally from 8 weeks until 12 weeks. How are you taking yours? (sorry if thats too personal you dont have to answer!)


----------



## linz143

Haley - Congrats on 12 weeks! Also, if the morning sickness is beginning to subside, that is a GREAT symptom of the placenta taking over. 

Wishin - have you had any morning sickness yet?

Giraffes - Hi girl! Glad you are checking in! How is your comfort level these days?

AFM - Went in for my glucose tolerance test today. Apparently the lab waiting room is filled with elderly people at 10 am, so I spent my one hour wait making new friends today. Haven't gotten the results back yet, but I did get my blood count results back (they did it at the same time as the one hour draw) and I'm anemic. :( Started off the pregnancy with good numbers, which was great since I've spent a good portion of my post-puberty life as anemic. Bleh... oh well. Guess they'll probably get me back on the iron supplements, which I HATE since they make me feel like I'm going to throw up even when I do take them with food.

I think I'll probably pass the glucose screen, though. I'll update you ladies when I get that result back.


----------



## Haleytivet

Awesome Linz! Hope the glucose tolerance test comes back normal. 

Wishin- I'm terrified but relieved also becaus it makes me so bloated. I heard some symptoms go away when you stop taking it so we'll see. I'll probably have some twisted sick dream tonight since tonight's my first night off of it. Ahhh!! I'll do every other day this week and then done. Nice thing is I'll have an appt and u/s next Wednesday so my dr can alleviate some of this anxiety!!!

Ill be posted a bump pic soon so stay tuned :)


----------



## giraffes

Haley - great the morning sickness is starting to subside, I remember being grateful and terrified at the same time when it started to go - crazy preggo hormones!

Wishin - we think we're going for Benjamin Edward or Benjamin George, we keep swithering between the 2, but Benjamin is set :D

Linz - I would love to lie and say that I'm super comfy, but afraid not. I can't sit in the same position for more than abuot 20 minutes without getting really sore, which is proving problematic for driving anywhere! But I'm trying not to complain too much as it must mean he's growing well!!


----------



## leia37

Wishin - Your DS is so cute :) x

Haley - glad to hear things are going well and must be a relief that you have so many check ups to help with the anxiety of stopping the progestrone x

Linz - i was iron deficient too and put on supplements. I have been abit naughty and took regularly for a week and then started to forget. Just making sure my diet contains some extra iron so hopefully still getting what i should. Dr hasnt bothered to recheck bloods to see so guess she's not that worried. x

Giraffes - home straight for us now. coming up on us real quick. R u a mix of excitement and nerves or has it not hit you yet? x

AFM - Having a bad week this week. We all have our milestones that we have to get past and this week is mine. I dont want to upset anybody or scare anybody but feel it is important to share as I never dreamed it could happen to me but it did anyway. 10 years ago (cant believe its been that long, somedays feels like yesterday), my son Ethan was stillborn at 33 weeks pregnant. I had a blissful 1st pregnancy with my DD1 and my 2nd pregnancy was going the same. I had seen the midwife the week before and everything was good, heartbeat strong. My OH was working away for a few weeks and I was left packing up our house as we were moving and looking after my 15 month old DD. I know i felt the baby moving on the tues morning when my OH left but then was so busy that it wasnt until late thurs night that i suddenley realised that i couldnt remember the last time i felt him move. I waited until morning and then went off to the hospital to be told that they couldnt find a heartbeat and that he had died and was stillborn the next day. We had all the tests done on me and baby and they couldnt give us a reason for why it happened 'just one of those things'.

So I wanted to tell you ladies so you always found the time everyday to check your baby's movements. From about 28 weeks their movements get more regular and you should be kick counting or just aware of your baby's patterns and if they change or dip you should get it checked out. My stress at the moment is that baby is running out of room abit and so movement changes and slows a little. I feel like i'm spending my days panicking. Also in England they were sympathetic to our history and let me go and be monitored every other day for an hour so we could see if there was any change. Here in portugal it is August and most doctors are on their hols, in fact my next appointment to see anybody is 13th Sept - how crap is that!!!! We do have a doppler so i can listen to heartbeat anytime i like but .... I have been lucky enough to have had 2 healthy pregnancies since but it doesnt seem to take away the worry. And although I still have my moments 10 years on, I am finding myself grieving more than normal for the baby that i lost.

Thank you for listening x


----------



## giraffes

Leia - big big hugs, I had been watching your ticker and knew that this week would be tricky for you. I have nothing useful at all to say other than I'll be thinking of you lots this week.

AFM - scan this morning showed everything was well, measuring at 4lb15, which is brilliant. No photo again because his head is so buried in my pelvis!! They're going to scan me again in 3 weeks, so I do get another one :) It was funny sitting in the hospital thinking in 7 weeks time I'll be upstairs holding my baby. EEEEEEEK


----------



## LittleSpy

leia -- I'm so sorry! I can't even imagine going through what you've been through. I remember with Maisie, I used to poke her to get her to move if I hadn't felt her in a while. She would seriously get pissed off at me. :haha: I knew she was a little fusspot before she was even born just because of her reactions to being poked. So funny!

I'm a sweet pea! :wohoo:


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I havent had any morning sickness. A lot of nausea that has me turned off food but no actual vomitting. Do you think its safe to say I wont have any? Never got it with DS either..maybe its another boy :) I hope your tests come back with good results. Being over weight and pregnant I am so scared to get GD this time around....argh!

Haley- Thats fantastic that you get a u/s after stopping with the progesterone! Id be totally freaking out too so its nice you get reassurance. Cant wait for pics!

G- Love Benjamin! So classy :) Im glad your appointment went well

Julie- YAY FOR PEA!!!

Leia- My heart just absolutely breaks for you. I cant imagine, nor do I ever want to imagine the pain and grief you went and still go through. I know there is absolutely nothing that I can say to ease your pain or worry but please know I will be thinking of you and that your Ethan is watching you from above and taking care of that lil one in your belly as well.

I was so naive during my first pregnancy...I had no fear of miscarriage, or still births or anything else. Unfortunately over a year of ttc has opened my eyes to all the awful things that can happen during pregnancy and I am petrified. Ignorance sometimes really is bliss. My first pregnancy was filled with joy, excitement...this one has been really emotionally draining. I am constatantly afraid something is going to happen. I also had 2 college friends experience a still brith last year...one at 20+ weeks and one at 40 weeks (the day she went in to get induced..he was alive earlier that morning and somewhere between her waking up in the morning and arriving at the hospital he was gone...heart breaking). I want to believe I will relax after 12 weeks but I know I wont be able to relax until that baby is safely in my arms. I wish I could have the same experience I had with DS but its just not going to bappen


----------



## LittleSpy

Um, Cris, I thought nausea is what is referred to as morning sickness. :haha:

https://dictionary.reference.com/browse/morning+sickness
:p

Do you really have to vomit to get the m/s badge? :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I kind of freak out about everything now. Maisie is almost 13 months and I still panic a little when she sleeps all the way through the night, thinking something has happened.


----------



## wishnhoping

lmao- I feel bad saying I have morning sickness when all these women are puking their guts out. I have never in my life NOT had a urge to eat so it was kind of like wow....people arent kidding when they say they have no appetite haha. Yes Im a total fattie

is it ok to eat chicken salad? because i totally am today....is that a no no?


----------



## LittleSpy

As long as it's not raw chicken salad, I think you're good! :haha: Or made with mayo that was made with raw egg yolks (mayo in a jar is fine). And I'm even a bigger fatty than you because being nauseous makes me want to eat! Because eating makes me less nauseous for some reason. It was like that with Maisie, too. But with her I could like only stomach potatoes and bread so I gained a ton of weight first tri. So far I'm already up 4 pounds with this one but that _has_ to be bloat.

I've been craving fruits and veggies which I'm happy about but I'm so paranoid about all the e-coli and listeria and crap that has been in fresh fruits and veggies lately. :nope: 

Oh, but last night I was craving a big fat bacon cheeseburger. :dohh: Managed to get by with eating a spinach chicken wrap! I think I'm going to have to make burgers tonight though. Better than a fast food one, I guess. Burgers and sweet potato fries. Yummmmmmmm *drroooolll* Suddenly my salad looks like crap. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

I dont recall being very careful with what I ate with DS...again I very blissfully ignorant then..I think I ate turkey sandwiches from Quiznos from like 2nd tri on...and at least 60oz of soda a day...


----------



## leia37

Thank you all for your kind words. I agree with you Wishin, oh for the ignorance of my 1st pregnancy.

On a brighter note, i'm a honeydew melon :).

And the food talk. Yum to all of the above. OH is doing a nice salmon salad right now and DD1 cooked a great chocolate cake yesterday (with alittle assistance) so am going to enjoy that for after and maybe another slice before bed :)


----------



## wishnhoping

YUMMMMO ON THE CHOCOLATE CAKE!!!! Must bake brownies now....

**Big hugs Leia** ...and what a coincidence the friend I spoke about in a previous post with the still born at 40 weeks..yea she JUST posted on FB that today is the 4 year anniversary! I swear it was more recent than that...but wow...the lil guy would be my son's age...super sad

Nats- where you be? u ok?


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I cant wait to be a watermelon...lol or a pumpkin...they remind me of big pregnant bellies the most


----------



## LittleSpy

I can certainly wait to be a watermelon. :haha:
I'm so bloated I just caught a glimpse of myself in the window in the hall and I look just like I did at 5 MONTHS pregnant with dd. I'm totally not even exaggerating. Not even a little bit. It's awful! I'm seriously going to have to buy another belly band in like a week! My one from being pregnant with dd is trashed. I never bought maternity pants so I wore it like every single day for 6 months. :haha:

I never did get huge (though I felt like it) with dd so I wonder what's going to happen this time. Here I am at nearly 38 weeks! Sadly, that was the last bump picture I took, though I made it 3 more weeks past this point. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







37+5 cropped.JPG
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## linz143

Leia - Can't imagine what you're going through this week, but know that we are here with big open arms anytime you need us. xx Thank you for sharing your story though, I am glad you did.

Wishin - nausea is TOTALLY morning sickness. Just because you're not retching doesn't mean it's not miserable to suffer through. I agree that those that are barfing have it worse than us nausea sufferers, but I was still nearly bedridden it was so bad from weeks 6 - 10 and parts of 10-12. In fact, I think the majority of women with morning sickness have nausea with only a few vomiting episodes.

Giraffes - So if LO's face is buried in your pelvis, that means he's head down. Do you know when about that happened? I don't know for sure, but I think mine is still head up. I feel her kick the bottom of my uterus and then bang her head on the top of my uterus immediately after, so that's why I assume she's still head up.

AFM - Got the results of my 1 hour GTT this morning and it was 123, where a passing score is under 139. Woohoo! I passed! And then followed up by an email from my doctor saying I need to start the iron supplements (boo hoo). Also, it's time for my bi-weekly bump pic. I swear I grew more in this last 2 week period than any other!
 



Attached Files:







264810_10151086505801839_1028768340_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## linz143

PS - Cris, you should check this out for when you announce on FB. I wish they had this a few months ago when I announced. It would have been fun!

https://www.latimes.com/business/te...ebook-expecting-baby-20120814,0,1306101.story


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- then yup! I have pretty bad m/s! haha. Your bump def got a lot bigger these past two weeks! You still look tiny compared to it though SUPER CUTE!!! I wish I was a cute preggo and not just a fat preggo but whatever I am just happy to BE preggo.

Bryaden and I stayed at a hotel last night because the paint they used on the railings are toxic and the entire house was consumed with fumes. It was kind of nice to get away I pretneded it was a mini vacay. 

Chekcing out fb now....


----------



## wishnhoping

DH doesnt have a fb so when I tried to update a bunch of our"milestones" it wouldnt let me because I couldnt tag him in it....Grrr! I should make him a fb and not tell him about it


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, you are too cute! 

I'm with Cris on being a fat preggo. I wanted to lose the baby weight from dd and start my pregnancy smaller this time but apparently didn't want it enough because I'm 40 pounds heavier this pregnancy. :dohh: I'm truly hoping I can manage to gain 10 pounds or less this time and only end up maybe 10 pounds heavier than last pregnancy at the end. But considering how much I've gained in just a couple of weeks, it's not looking good.

The part that kills me is that I'm making a huge effort to eat well and exercise every single day and I'm still gaining weight like crazy (I'm down half a pound from last Friday but up 4.5 pounds from the week before!). Why does my body hate me so much? :haha: I know how to lose weight. And I know I'm doing the right things right now to prevent a gain, and maybe even drop a couple pounds during first tri. I have no other way to explain it other than horrible, horrible bloat. I mean, even my jeans, which are usually huge on me, were hard to button this morning. I can hardly get my rings on, and they're usually loose. Every inch of me is bloated!


----------



## linz143

Believe me, I know about bloat! I couldn't zip up my pants by 8 or 9 weeks and was in maternity jeans by 12 weeks. I only gained 3 lbs in first tri though. However once the ms wore off I gained like crazy in second tri. It's finally slowing down now to about a lb per week but fro awhile it was 2 lbs per week. My total gain so far is about 27 lbs, which I believe is over what I should have gained by now. I'm not going to stress though because at this rate I'll be 40 lbs for the whole pregnancy, which is only 5 over what they recommend.


----------



## LittleSpy

I gained 40 pounds overall but I only gained 8 in 3rd tri. :thumbup: I lost a few pounds in the last few weeks. Hard to eat much with a 7-8 pound baby dancing around right under your stomach. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

I think my fondest memory of my first pregnancy was how Brayden had seriously already developed his attitude/personality in the womb. He was always very active (omg cant keep up with him!) and very very particular on how he liked things. He absolutely HATED when things pushed up against my belly and he would kick and kick until I removed whatever was making him mad. Hahah, hes just as demanding and picky today. 

I would always put a waterbottle or soda can up against my belly and he would immedietly go crazy trying to kick it off me....so cute!


----------



## wishnhoping

I gained like 50lbs...oopsie!...like I said I had no m/s so no problem eating hehe!


----------



## linz143

Another question about umm... leaky boobies...

Last night they were hurting so bad again and the only way I've found to make them stop hurting is to express the few drops that are in there. I usually get between 1-3 drops out of each and that's it. Well last night they started hurting again and I tried to express those couple of drops but they never stopped coming... Like I must have expressed 30 drops or so from each side before I finally gave up! Then this morning I woke up and had obviously been leaking all night through my shirt. Should I just leave them alone at this point? Why is there so much right now?? I know they say that expressing milk can cause contractions and to be careful of that, but I haven't had even a braxton hicks contraction in weeks. Any advice?

Edit: I think I just remembered one of my dreams last night and I was definitely nursing a newborn! Ugh! Stupid body! It's just a dream, stop leaking!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO- At you yelling at your body....

Im no help in this department...


----------



## linz143

I think I'll just leave them alone for now. I did some Google searches and some lactation nurses were saying that if you want to try to express or pump before baby is born then to go for it, but not until you are at least 37 -38 weeks just in case you do start contractions.


----------



## linz143

Annnnd no sooner did I say that I'd leave them alone when they started hurting again and my right one just soaked my bra... wow this is super annoying!


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- My understanding is that a minute or two of hand expression a time or two each day should be just fine. Just no pumping or extended periods of stimulation!

But, if you do express, I guess you run the risk of increasing the amount you produce. Not sure how that works with colostrum. My advice is to get some washable cotton breast pads. So much more comfortable and affordable than the disposable ones.


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - that is good to know! Thank you! Now I won't feel so bad! I was wondering how 30 seconds of hand expressing could bring on early term labor. Glad to know it won't!


----------



## wishnhoping

I just peeked over into 2nd tri since the 1st tri board is mainly depressing and found a thread on stupid comments or things people say to you while you are pregnant..totally hilarious...lol

omg im so bored at work today it needs to be over! 1 hr left....


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm really jealous you only have an hour left! I have 3! No fair, we're in the same time zone and everything! :growlmad:


----------



## LittleSpy

So... I haven't bothered to tell my dad I'm expecting again. I've even announced it on facebook. And my cousin (his niece) is my fb friend so I'm pretty sure it's going to get back to him (if it hasn't already. She looovvvveeesss to blab to her mom... my dad's sister).

Anyway, I feel like I don't have the energy to even give a sh** anymore. He's a crappy father. He's a crappy grandfather. Every time I talk to him, he makes me really mad or really sad. I just don't know what to do. I know it will hurt his feelings so much if I don't call him. But... he's hurt my feelings so many times I don't know that I really care. :nope: He came over to my mom's house on my birthday at the end of May and gave me some money and saw Maisie for the first time since she was 2 days old (seriously). The only reason he came was to see Maisie. He hasn't even bothered to _call_ me on my birthday in years! I haven't seen or talked to him since. Before that, the last time I had talked to him on the phone, he told me he was proud of me.... that so far I've done a good job with my daughter because he honestly didn't think I was going to be a good mother (well, I mean, how could I not be a good mother after he set such a glowing example of how to be a grade-A parent -- that's sarcasm, by the way). Of course that comment just... well, honestly it made me never want to speak to him again as long as he lives. It still makes me so mad I'm tearing up just thinking about it. And before that, I hadn't spoken to him since _last November._ And, again, that's only because I invited him for Thanksgiving at my house (and he didn't bother to come). We've gone years without speaking in the past because he just doesn't make an effort at all and it's too emotionally draining for me to chase after someone who would rather not be bothered. This has gone on since my parents got divorced 15 years ago. I've explained to him severl times that if he wants to be involved in my life, he needs to make at least a small effort. He continues not to make any effort at all and I just kind of feel like I can't do it anymore. I wish I wasn't such an empathetic person. I know how me cutting him out will make him feel -- just terrible. But to be honest, he probably deserves to feel terrible. He's such a selfish POS.

Debbie Downer!


----------



## linz143

lilspy - I definitely think you are doing the right thing by limiting contact with him, but still giving him every opportunity to turn around and be a grandfather. That being said, at a certain point you have to let the chips fall where they may. Meaning that if he doesn't ever call or try to get in touch with you then you're not obligated to call and let him know the good news. I think that letting your aunt relay the info to him is great because then that way if he REALLY is interested it gives him something to call and talk to you about.

Aside from being a bad father, he may be a bad phone conversationalist on top of it all and feel like he may have nothing to talk to you about. This would be a great reason for him to give you a call with a topic already in mind. And if he finds out but doesn't call you then you know it wasn't worth wasting your breath to tell him.

I'm sorry you had such a crappy dad. :( Luckily Maisie and this next one won't have to go through what you did.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I'd be cautious about expressing it out, I think it might also be one of those things where the more you do, the more it happens if that makes sense. As for baby being head down, he's been that way since my 24 week scan, hubby says he's going to come out squashed having spent 6 months upside down!!

Big hugs to Haley xxx


----------



## linz143

Yeah giraffes I think you may be right. But now I'll just feel them hurt temporarily and then about 10 seconds later they start leaking on their own, so I'm now starting to think this is just what they're going to do from now on (until I'm done breastfeeding). Oh well! Time to get some of those disposable pads!

Haley - rest girl, rest!! I think she was discharged from the hospital yesterday, so she should be home now. Sending healing vibes your way!


----------



## leia37

i'm not on facebook and cant find any news here. what happened to Haley? Is she okay?


----------



## linz143

She had a fever that I think was related to the flu? But I think she became dehydrated and had to be admitted for fluids. :-[


----------



## leia37

Thank you Linz x

Haley - Hugs Hon, glad you are okay. Rest up and get better soon xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- there are several people that I am not going to bother telling. I also feel like if they didn't make an effort with my first kid why should I bother them about my second? 

Haley went home and she seemed to ve doing well. She thinks it was all dehydration

Drink your water ladies!!!

Afm- my house renovations are done spent most of the weekend putting stuff away and cleaning....a lot of the baby stuff I kept was ruined by the dust so im livid! Plus all the lifting and bending over really hurt me. I had one single dot of red blood yesterday so trying to take it a bit easier today


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, Cris. I'm so sorry some of your stuff was ruined! 

Wow, so glad Haley is alright!

Giraffes -- Hate to break it to your hubby, but he's probably going to come out all squished anyway. :haha: The womb isn't exactly roomy the last couple of months. :winkwink:

Way tmi, but I'm having the joy of waffling back and forth between constipation and diarrhea. :dohh: It's like I'm hoping so much to be able to poop for a few days and then I'm wishing to be able to stop pooping for the next day and then I get blocked up again. My hopes and wishes keep being granted. :haha:


----------



## leia37

Wishin - take it very easy today (i would take the day off). try to do nothing. Thats your bodies way of saying stop. Listen to it. xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- I def slowed down, my body was SCREAMING at me to stop. Things arent exactly as clean or put away where I want it but it will do for now. In a few months I am going to have to take most of it back out to get the baby clothes out anyways so no need to make it perfect. Once we have this one our storage spaces will be wide open since its mostly taken up by baby junk right now...lol. 

Im a little sore this morning but nothing too bad. I havent been feeling pregnant as much so of course I am so worried! Im like please nausea hit me!!! Speaking of which...I havent put on any weight...that makes me happy :)


----------



## wishnhoping

OH AND HAPPY 8 WEEKS TO ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM A RASPBERRY!!!!!!!

Next u/s scheduled for this Thursday at 3:15...thats 8:15pm UK time :)


----------



## linz143

Eeek! Yay Wishin! 8 Weeks is an awesome week to have a scan cause you can actually see their little head! Our baby girl even gave a wiggle during the ultrasound. It was magical! lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Yay! 8 weeks seems so robust to me for some reason. :haha:

I'm so excited about your ultrasound on Thursday! And mine next Monday! :happydance: Haha, I hope I get one because I'm going to be so sad now if I don't!


----------



## wishnhoping

Im going to see a head?! thats so exciting! I cant wait now!

Lilspy- youll be there soon enough. I dont think they will do much for me at my Monday appt so Im looking forward to the thursday one a little more! mostly because they know i was seeing the specialist and already got scans so i bet they wont do one! I hope you get one though! this week seems to be dragging arghhhhh


----------



## linz143

Wishin, I've attached my 8 week scan for you!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0120 (2).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 5


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww it looks like a baby!!!!! I hope I get a good pic Thursday!

I am being drawn towards thinking its a girl now....Im not going to trust my instinct too much though becasue I was convinced Brayden was a girl until my 20week ultrasound when they showed me a penis....haha

Im still nervous about seeing a heartbeat these forums seriously have me so freaked out. I am on babycenter which seems to have less loss stories than BnB but its all still very nervewrecking..


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh I forgot to askk......did anyone else come up with a name yet? I believe G was going with Benjamin but a lot of you girls already know the sex so was wondering if you had names picked out


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Looks like we'll be switching clothes. I'm definitely feeling very boy right now. :winkwink:


----------



## linz143

I think I shared our name. We are going with Quinn Anya.

And seriously, I remember first tri being full of losses, too. At a certain point I just had to stay out of there. Do remember though that once you've observed a heartbeat, your chances of something going wrong drop, and then when you hit 8 weeks with a heartbeat your chances go down to 5% of something going wrong.

If I told you that you had a 95% chance of winning the lottery would you all but assume that it was already yours? Everything will be fine!!


----------



## LittleSpy

If this one's a boy, we'll probably go with Isaac Alan. I don't love Alan, but it's hubby's middle name and he really likes it. Of course, as soon as it actually comes down to naming the baby, I'll probably want to change it. :dohh:

If this one is a girl, lord help us. :haha: Of course, we were in this same situation with Maisie -- We've had our boy name all set for years. :wacko: We'll never have a boy. :haha:


----------



## giraffes

Linz - that's a beautiful name

Wishin - stay out of 1st Tri, I remember it being a horrendous forum! Remember, positive and normal stories don't get posted.

Lilspy - hope you get your scan!

AFM - met my general surgeon today (he has to come to my section because of all my previous surgeries) and it turns out he can't make the date of my section, so it may be a week earlier than we had thought (26th Sept). Which would mean I'm having a baby next month!!!!! Eeeeeekkkkkk. My obstetrician is away at the moment so she will have the final say on her return.


----------



## linz143

OMG Giraffes, that is exciting!! So how many weeks would that put you at if they do the section on Sept 26th?


----------



## wishnhoping

G- OMG THATS SO SOON!!!!! Like crazy soon! Super excited for you! thats only a month away! Cant wait to see pics of little ones popping up on our thread!

Linz- thanks for always reassuring me. Just when I think I am calm and optimistic I will read a horrible story and panic all over again. I really am not goign into BnB's first tri too much maybe once a week to see if there are any fun threads..but been hanging out on babycenter they have more optimistic threads about choosing names, how to anounce to family, etc. I was on baby center for my son's pregnancy and I dont remember it being so boring though haha. I think its just because I already know a lot of the information now so I dont feel as interested. There are a lot of what not to eat posts too lol... PS- Love the name...I do remember you posting it but wasnt sure if it had become your final decision yet or not. Isnt it nice to call your bump something other than "it"

Julie- I will most def trade with you! When is your next trip to Maryland? I cant beleive we still havent met!


----------



## giraffes

38+4 weeks, so past the 37 week term, but before the ideal 39 weeks for a section.

On a really sad and scary note, I've just had a message to say that a friend's baby has had to be rushed for emergency surgery on a congenital heart defect. She was only born a few days ago, and they hadn't picked it up on a scan. Apart from being upset for my friend, it's really given me the heeby-jeebies, you assume that they find everything on those scans and the thought that there could be something wrong and you not know it is terrifying. Anyway, please pray for baby Ruby and her parents. :cry:


----------



## wishnhoping

***BIG HUGS G*** I know how it is to hear of something going wrong and your heart just sinks...Ill be thinking of your friends

PS- I had my son at 38+5 and he was more than ready to come out. He weighed 8lbs 9oz 21 inches...good grief..If I had gone any longer than that he could have been a 10lber!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I'll be just south of DC in the middle of October. The bestie's wedding is in Fredericksburg and we're staying a few nights with FIL in Montclair. Unfortunately, that'll be just a few DAYS before we'll have our gender ultrasound at 15 weeks (because, let's face it, I'm paying for one. I can't wait until 20 weeks :haha:). I know that's still probably a coupl hours away from you, especially in DC traffic, but that's the closest I'm coming in the forseeable future. My best friend still lives in Fort Washington, but she's working in Annandale now, so they'll probably move to VA soon (after the wedding. They currently live with her MIL).


----------



## LittleSpy

Giraffes -- Oh no!! They'll definitely be in my thoughts. I think it's rare for them not to see it on your ultrasounds.
Unfortunately, one of my good friends from the website Cris and I know each other from had a baby 6 weeks before before Maisie was born. He had a very severe form and they hadn't found it on either of her scans, either. :nope: Didn't discover it until they noticed a murmur the day he was born. His was very, very serious and a very, very rare form of defect. He was actually missing his pulmonary artery among other things. He beat all odds and survived several surgeries to repair his defect. He did so well he even got to go home! But he did go into cardiac arrest and passed away just before he turned 6 months old. :cry: So awful. I'll never forget reading the message from his mom. It took me forever to process it and then I felt really guilty for having such a healthy baby of my own. Some days it's still hard for her to even talk to us.

The rates of CHD are scary. You just have to keep in mind CHDs that severe are super rare. Of course we don't want our children to be sick at all, but there are many CHDs that are perfectly treatable and repairable with amazing survival rates. And even as terrible as Gabe's condition was, good came from it -- her family has started a nonprofit organization raising awareness for CHD and providing care packages for families with children in the hospital with CHD. I've donated blood twice in the last 6 months _SOLELY_ because Gabriel needed so many transfusions in his short lifetime. Selfish, but I don't think I ever would have started donating blood if it wasn't for that little boy.


----------



## LittleSpy

Really excited for you, Giraffes! Wow, next month!

Ha, my friend is due 9 days after me. She had a c-section with her first and isn't sure whether or not she wants to try VBAC or not, so will probably have a c-section at 39 weeks. I've already threatened her about having her baby before I have mine. :rofl: I just know she will, though. She'll have hers at 39 weeks on April 13 and I'll have to be induced after I'm past even her due date. Just like with our dds. She was due just a week before me and her daughter is almost 3 weeks older than mine. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG I dont think I could ever go over 40 weeks thats just crazy talk. I was measuring 2-3 weeks ahead from like 6 months on and they kept moving my due date but m son was just a big kiddo. I had an induction date of Nov 17 - but he decided to show up Nov 13 :) It was a full moon that day so I was totally expecting it!

I had also been walking around 3cm for over a month

I will NEVER forget going into labor. I had been having trouble sleeping so I was up at like 1am playing on babycenter...I drank a glass of chocolate milk (TMI warning- chocolate milk always gives me the runs but I still drink it because its so delicious). Well that was enough to start the process. I went ot the bathroom lost my mucus plug and shortly after started having contraction. I had been having braxton hicks for awhile so I knew these were different. I went downstairs to my computer to track how far apart they were..they were varying from like 2 minutes to 8 minutes. At this point it was like 4am Im trying not to freak out and finally decide that I am in labor (contractions were about 5 mins apart- and painful!) My husband had to be up at 5am to work so I decided not to wake him so he could get some more rest. At a little past 4:30 he woke up to use the bathroom and saw me sitting on the toilet. I calmly told him I thought I was in labor and to grab my phone to call the doctor to see what they wanted me to do. They told him that I should go in due to my contractions being so close together. My biggest worry was that my water would break in all over my bed, or my car, etc so I was so scared to get into the car and go to the hospital. 13 hours later I gave birth to my beautiful baby boy. 2:39pm....just in time for hubby not to miss his favorite TV show..Dr. Phil. He actually told me to "push faster" becasue Dr. Phil was about to come on...JERK!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I think we will either find out at the same time or you will find out first! I am def not paying for early scans. I might pay for a 3d one this time though...never gotten one before


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Cris. I was walking around in false labor 3cm dilated for weeks, too. I finally threw in the towel and scheduled induction at 40+5. I was so sick of the prodromal labor. Ugh. My OBs had been offering induction for a week at that point because I was so dilated and effaced already. I was trying to hold out to go naturally but my husband talked me into it because the element of surprise really freaked him out. I really don't know that I would've gone into labor on my own before the OBs started insisting on induction. Haha, I remember seeing the nurse at my last OB appointment at 40+3. She asked how many weeks I was and I said "Over 40. And no offense, but I hope this is the last time I see you for at least 6 weeks" and just kind of glared at her. :haha:

It's easy to say this now, but I'm going to try so hard not to elect induction this time. I didn't have a bad experience or anything, I just like not knowing when it's going to happen (which is so unlike me). I guess it's the slightly-crunchy part of me.


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm insane. Really crappy timing, but I found a job posting for a job I'm VERY qualified for in the exact town I want to live in (3 hours from here)! I applied for it. I'm getting ahead of myself but I'll be surprised if I don't get an interview. Not sure how to handle the pregnancy thing. 

I had an interview when I was 15 weeks pregnant with dd. I ended up having a 2nd interview and being told I was one of the top 2 candidates. I chose not to disclose I was pregnant that time. I ended up not getting the job and I'm really glad I didn't say anything about being pregnant because I would have thought that's the reason I didn't get the job, even though it obviously wasn't the reason.

I remember feeling very stuck trying to make that decision. On one hand, I want to be completely honest. On the other hand, I don't want to think that's the reason I didn't get a job. Then I decided I was going to disclose it as soon as I had a written job offer but that would have been so awkward. I guess I need to wait to see if I even get an interview before I spend much more time agonizing over this. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie!!!! You ARE crazy! Didnt you JUST get this job? And your supervisor went through all kinds of crap to get if for you! LOL stop looking ofr jobs you nut!


----------



## wishnhoping

u/s tomorrow- kinda of nervous kind of excited....


----------



## LittleSpy

Yes, I just started this job in May. And my supervisor got me the maximum salary the State would let her pay me. And she's promising me a promotion. I'm not sure I even want it anymore.

She's being a real b**** to me (and everyone else in this department) and I'm getting really irritated with her. She's so worried about her reputation. I'm really starting not to like her at all. :nope: And I know myself and once this starts to happen, it doesn't usually get better. I'll just get more and more annoyed until I'm miserable. 

The only reason I even looked at jobs is because I want to move. I *hate* this city. I don't want Maisie or Deuce growing up in our current neighborhood.


----------



## wishnhoping

<3 Deuce

Yea I know you have been talking about moving for years.....and your neighbors really sound charming lol

I know you will always do whats best for you and your family


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh yes, very charming. :dohh:

There are so many burglaries and home invasions and gang bs going on all around us all the time. :nope: And the whole city is like that; even the really nice million dollar home neighborhoods because they're right next to crackhouses. The culture here makes me so angry. Everyone thinks they're entitled to everything. No one wants to help each other. Stealing and trashing everything to get whatever they want. I guess that's the case for most larger cities in the Southeast. :growlmad:


----------



## linz143

Yikes lilspy, that sounds awful! Definitely go for the job and don't mention the pregnancy either. In fact I'd wait til you are either showing or a month after being hired to tell them just so you can settle in.

Afm - have been super uncomfortable this whole week sitting down. Can only find comfort in standing or laying down. Last night I rolled my exercise ball out of the closet and sat on it only to find that it's the most comfortable thing ever! So today I asked m y boss if I could bring one in to replace my office chair and he was all for it! Can't wait til lunch time so I can go pick one up and be comfortable again!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- glad you found something that makes you more comfortable.

I have been super uncomfortable this entire pregnancy, no doubt because of my weight. Sleeping is already hard, and so is walking long distances. Im so mad at my self for not losing weight prior.



On other news...kind of wanted to take a poll. So my Doctor (fertility specialist) has told me to stop taking my progesterone at 8 weeks (which was Monday). I continued to take it because the prescription hasnt run out yet but tomorrow is my last dosage. Do you think I should trust the Doctor and go ahead and stop as they have advised...or ask for a refill and continue taking until 12 weeks? What would you do?


----------



## linz143

I would listen to your doctor and trust what they said. In fact, I don't think you needed the progesterone at all to begin with. Your number was the same as mine at the same dpo and I never took progesterone and well, here I am 1 week away from 3rd tri. I would go ahead and stop it tomorrow and then just be very cautious. If you start spotting, call your doctor right away and let them know. But I think you will be fine without it. I was a little confused that they put you on it to begin with anyway.


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree with Linz. And I'd like to think that your fs knows what's best. Can you ask them if there's any harm in taking it longer? 

Welp, my other friend, who has a baby 4 days older than Maisie just got her dating scan and edd today. The were NTNP so she didn't have a clue when she ovulated. She's due 2 days after me on April 13! Makes me feel a little less crazy to have 2 people with babies the same age as Maisie be due within a few days of me. :haha: Whenever people find out I'm pregnant they just kind of get this shocked look on their face and then manage some bs response like "Errrmmmm... well, it's good to have them close together..." :haha:


----------



## linz143

First off, it's completely rude for other people to say anything about how close or far apart kids are. For instance, if they were 10 years apart but planned, saying something like, wow, was the second one an "oops!"? is ridiculous, too.

My brother and I are 1 yr 9 months apart which means I was conceived right around his 1st birthday. The only time I even think twice about how close kids are in age is when it is 1 year or less just because I personally won't want to be doing this again a couple months after I give birth (doesn't mean I judge the handful of friends I have that do have them less than a year apart though). It never ceases to amaze me the things that come out of people's mouths. Then again, if they can't hide their feelings/judgments/emotions, then you definitely want to keep them around, invite them over for a poker game, and then take them for all they're worth. Just my thoughts. ;)


----------



## linz143

And WTF!! I am STILL an eggplant?! 

This really sucks when it gets down to changing fruit only every 4-5 weeks!! Lazy ticker!


----------



## LittleSpy

You're a slightly bigger eggplant, I guess. :winkwink:

And yes, I learned during my first pregnancy that people just can't help themselves. :haha: I can't even count the number of times people have asked me if my pregnancy was planned or an oops. How does it even matter? Even if I did have an "oops" pregnancy, I'd be over the shock and thrilled about it by the time I was telling people anyway. It just blows my mind. Never in a million years would I think that was something appropriate to ask a coworker or acquaintance. Now, maybe I'd ask my best friend that but knowing her, she'd be telling me whether it was one way or another anyway. Even my own mother asked me if we were trying for this pregnancy. But she's a total b**** anyway so nothing she says surprises me anymore. :haha:

What gets me is that it's_ always_ women who have children asking the dumbest most invasive questions. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I didnt even realize you have been an eggplant forever! When do you think it will change?! 

Julie- I am totally guilty of rubbing pregnant women's bellies. Its always people I know (not strangers) and I ask first...but I know how many women hate that...lol I just cant help it! 

AFM- Got my u/s today then I will be released to my regular Doctor who I have an appt with on Monday. Ive been having dreams of a girl so now Im even more convinced its a girl. Im scared shitless...haha omg what am I going to do with a girl? Shes gonna be a big tomboy.


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I'm sure you remember how worried I was about having a girl! And now I want another! :haha: They're all the same, really. As of right now, Maisie's favorite toys seem to be her toy cars and her favorite color seems to be dark blue. It doesn't have to be all pink and princess crap. I'm so excited about your ultrasound! :happydance:

My MS is so much worse this time around. :nope: Yuck! I can hardly stomach anything right now. Almost had to pull over on the interstate to puke this morning when I took a bite of turkey sausage. I don't think I'm going to be able to eat sausage again in the forseeable future. My husband is going to be so sad. :haha: And then I walked into work and was overwhelmed with the smell of coffee and I nearly threw up. Ugh. I _love_ coffee! Well, I guess I _used_ to love coffee.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol yes I def remember you being petrified of having a girl...we are so similar its funny!

Food smells are really getting me too...My dad came into the office and made a frozen dinner I just about hurled everywhere...he learned his lesson when I spent the rest of the afternoon with my shirt pulled up to my nose


----------



## LittleSpy

Hahaha, I've been assuming the shirt-over-nose posture quite a bit at my desk lately. :haha: I know my coworkers think I'm crazy (pretty sure they already did) -- I haven't bothered to tell most of them I'm pregnant.

But YAY!!!! My friend is pretty sure one of her employees is quitting (she over heard her talking to another person in our department). :happydance::happydance::happydance: She's one of the 2 old b****es that talk crap about me a lot. The other one is planning to retire asap (in February), I think. After they're gone and replaced with good people, it's going to be SO much better here! Assuming I'm still here. :winkwink:

Haha, I have NEVER seen 2 people smiling so much about losing an employee as my friend and our HR Director were this morning. :rofl: It's really sad, but also really funny.


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- I'm worried - where are you?


----------



## wishnhoping

I wrote to Nats on fb earlier this morning too....Im worried too :(


----------



## wishnhoping

My son is so awesome, hes moving to the next room at his daycare and before they move him they always spend the week before integrating him. So the 4's room teacher came up to me and totally went on and on about how smart and good he is. In the car ride home I said "Brayden your teacher told me you were being a great listener and that you are very smart. You know that makes mommy so proud when your teachers say that?" In his sweetest proudest voice he said "Thank you mommy"...just the way he said it melted my heart...LOVE HIM!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Awwwwww. And he's *so cute*, too!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO....Speaking of how cute my son is...I just got this text from my husband who is watching him today

" Brayden just took the biggest poop I ever seen I almost trewup"

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! GLAD I MISSED THAT ONE!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl:
Nice. I love when I get home after a long hard day at work and my husband finds it necessary to describe all the poops of the day. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Someday I will understand why all parents talk about poop all the time but as of now I still don't get it! Especially when my cousin in law wants to tell me all about her daughter's poop. I'm like ewww why are you telling me this?? Lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, I never would have believed this 13 months ago, but there will be times when you are even THRILLED to clean up a massive poopsplosion. :haha: And you'll have words like "poopsplosion" in your vocabulary. :haha: Poop has never been so exciting.

It starts as soon as they come out of the womb. Their doctor will want you to keep track of it and describe it in detail. :haha: Then you'll become concerned when it's not happening enough and you'll go to great lengths to try to make it happen and then you'll be so happy when it does happen. :haha: Pretty gross.

Oh, and fair warning -- if you've never been around newborns before, the first time it happens will be disgustingly hilarious. It's SO LOUD!!! :rofl: I never expected my tiny little baby to make such a ruckus. So funny.


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO you will get it soon enough Linz. I think its just because its amazing the amount of shit that comes out of those little people! 

WARNING FOR FIRST TIME MOMS- THERE WILL BE PROJECTILE POOP IN YOUR NEAR FUTURE!!! WAIIIIT FOR IIIIIIIIIIIT...


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and yes! I am SUPER excited about this "HUGE POOP" because hes been constipated for days and the poor kiddo was in so much pain... :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, my hubby is freaking out because now that dd isn't on formula anymore, her poops have changed in size and consistency (threw that in there for you, Linz :winkwink:). They're just big girl poops now. So many people complain about poop on solid food, but I MUCH prefer it! I don't know why you'd rather have to blow through 4-5 wipes with sticky liquid poo... I guess because of the smell of solid-food poop? :shrug:
:rofl:

Edit: And how is thinking/talking about poo not going to make me sick, but thinking about sausage and roast beef does?! :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO @ "Edit: And how is thinking/talking about poo not going to make me sick, but thinking about sausage and roast beef does?! "

Seriously....ok got my scan in 30 mins...why is my heartpunding...hope baby is ok!


----------



## leia37

Wishin - cant wait to hear all about your scan and see pics. Also if you hear from nats just let us know. xx


----------



## nats77

Aww you guys! I'm so touched that you all care so much, sorry if I've worried any of you, I'm fine;) just been crazy busy, my best friend got married on sun, and oh has been off all week so we've been spending some time together. Scan on tues and just hoping and praying all is well, I think it will be, I've not had any bleeding and just the usual pains on and off, so fingers crossed. 

Wishn how was ur scan hun? Can't wait to see pics x x x


----------



## linz143

Yay, Nats! You're back! Good to hear from you that all is going well!

Wishin - UPDATE PLZ! ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Well the scan went super well! The blob is now a slightly more shapely blob with hands and feet...I'm measuring 8.5 weeks and they moved my dude date to 3/31/13 so only a day. I got to hear the hb and it was amazing...173 :)


----------



## giraffes

Yay - Nats, glad you're ok!

Yay- Wishin, hurrah for a super scan,and that die date is my hubby's Birthday so I think it's a great date

Lilspy - hope the nausea wears off soon, I remember thinking that I was never going to stop throwing up, but it does end.


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- YAY!!! And yep, with that heartbeat, totally a girl! :p (I know, I know, dumb wives' tale... I'm a bad mom not remembering what Maisie's heartbeat was at my first u/s... but I could swear it was exactly 173!). Ugh, I'm jealous. If I have a boy and you have a girl, can we just switch babies? :haha: I think hubby may be confused if our girl comes out as dark as your son, though. He's already suspicious of Maisie being darker than both of us! :winkwink: Yes, our very, very white baby is way darker than both of us. :rofl: She has Native American on my side and Cajun on his side and apparently she got all those genes instead of our cracker-ass german and irish genes. What mutts the both of us are.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao- Im pretty sure you'd be in trouble if your kid was the same color as Brayden...you'd end up on Maury! lmao!

Im feeling pretty good :) happy that everything looks good and Im almost ALMOST out of 1st tri....9 weeks Monday


----------



## wishnhoping

to be honest though second tri still feels forever away but I know it will be here before I know it


----------



## wishnhoping

Not gonna like kind of getting excited about a girl but then I freak out...then I get excited again then Im like now that Im getting used to it being a girl its prob a boy

Oh, and I was thinking maybe the progesterone was causing most of my symptoms that I didnt have with Brayden? Ugh, 20 weeks cant come soon enough!! I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## LittleSpy

I keep doing the same with the thought of having a boy. I know I'll be excited either way, really, I just _need to know_!

Edit: :rofl: I just read the part where you said you "need to know" after I typed I "need to know." :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

I would totally be happy either way too, just want my healthy kiddo! 

But I need to know what to expect! Seems like so far away...yet I am already working on my christmas card list and DS's bday invitations...

DS's Bday is Nov13 party is Nov 10 but we are supposed to find out the sex sometime earlier that week I believe!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - If you get a girl this go-round, consider yourself lucky (by my standards)! I had an older brother and he was always there to look out for me, protect me, scare off any guys that were worthless, and happy to hang out with me since all my friends were a good age for him and his friends to date. If I got to select the gender and order of my kids, I would pick boy first, girl second. Of course I didn't get that order but, whatever!

I told DH about a dream I had that we had 3 girls in the future and he said, "the more the better!" He sure doesn't want a boy! lol! Is that weird? I thought all men wanted boys!


----------



## wishnhoping

I like that too Linz- they will have a nice "dating" pool haha...although 4.5 yrs difference might not be ideal at an early age...arhem middle school and high school!

DH always claimed he wanted all boys but I started picking up on how hed talk about having a girl then i finally got him to admit that he alwasy wanted a girl. its kind of sweet...i think he wants a daddys little girl type of thing going on haha. he insists that if he had a girl he would be in jail because hed kill anyone that went near her...oh boy..


----------



## linz143

Oh and in response to the ticker question from yesterday or whenever it was, the ticker stops changing fruits on a weekly basis at a certain point, and then stays as one fruit for weeks at a time. It sucks! I feel like I'm not making any progress!!

Papaya - weeks 22 through 24
Eggplant - weeks 25 through 28
Squash - weeks 29 through 32
Honeydew - weeks 33 through 36
Watermelon - weeks 37+


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and Brayden is sooooo protective of me. Almost a little too much...he wont even let DH kiss me. DH asked him one time what he would do if someone hurt mommy and he got this crazy look in his eyes and was like "I would get them" it was kind of cute and creepy at the same time. I know he's going to be just as protective over his lil brother or sister. 

I have had to be very careful about blaming any of my sickness or pains on being pregnant or the baby because I really feel that he would be mad at the baby for causing me pain.Hes repeatedly told me that once that baby comes out Ill feel better so I try oh so hard to act normal in front of him even though most days I really feel like crap


----------



## wishnhoping

You are going to be a squash soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> I told DH about a dream I had that we had 3 girls in the future and he said, "the more the better!" He sure doesn't want a boy! lol! Is that weird? I thought all men wanted boys!

Now that we have a girl, my husband wants all girls, too! :wacko: I think he fears how he'll react to being challenged by a boy (especially teenage years & stuff). I fear, that too. My husband does NOT like to back down. I can just see myself constantly being in the middle of 2 bitchy men. :dohh: But that said, I think he'll be very happy to have a boy. I just think he thinks girls are easier (boy, is he going to be surprised in about 11 years!! :rofl:).


----------



## wishnhoping

bahahahah two bitchy men....btw- it doesnt happen only when they are teenagers. I already have to step between DH and DS...pathetic


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> DH always claimed he wanted all boys but I started picking up on how hed talk about having a girl then i finally got him to admit that he alwasy wanted a girl. its kind of sweet...i think he wants a daddys little girl type of thing going on haha. he insists that if he had a girl he would be in jail because hed kill anyone that went near her...oh boy..

:haha: Scott thinks that's going to be a problem, too. In the ultrasound room (with the tech and all), his initial (out loud) reaction was, "Oh. I'm going to have to get a bigger gun." :dohh: :haha: I'm quite afraid for any boy Maisie ever brings home.


----------



## wishnhoping

Frankly, I already feel totally sorry for any girl that DS ever brings home...I know no skank or whore will ever be good enough! And yes that is what I will call them


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl:
I was thinking earlier about how hard that would be for me. Little bitches trying to steal my baby boy. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

there was this show on called Momma's boys or soemthing and all the mother in laws where crazy because they always got overlly involved in their sonos relationships or the son was so devoted to the mother that the gf always was in second palce...haha i loved that show! ...ok so my son MIGHT have issues thanks to me...

realistically though nothing will make me happier than to marry him off to someone who will love him as much as i do....if that person exists LMAO!


----------



## linz143

OMG you two are terrible!! LOL... You'll only feel that way if they bring home someone that acts or dresses inappropriately. If he brings home a girl who loves him and treats him perfect and asks you all sorts of questions about him as a baby, you'll fawn all over your new "daughter in law." Then 3 months later he'll break up with her because he's not ready for a commitment and you'll be crushed!

I only say this because (for the most part) my brother and I have brought home really wonderful SO's at different points in our lives only to break up with them and literally have our parents grieving for the daughter/son in law that would never be. They are of course thrilled with our current spouses, but my mom is friends with my ex fiance still and his wife. It's a little weird but they got attached and weren't willing to give him up even though I did!

And wishin, just make sure you break him of that momma's boy habit by college since NO girl will want to date a momma's boy!! ;) I did once and I wanted to choke (not really) his mom sometimes.


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, Cris.

And I know you're right, Linz. As long as they choose a good partner, it will be fine. I hope.

OMG, I've been nearly nausea free for 3 hours and I CAN'T STOP EATING! :haha::dohh:

I swear I've just eaten at least 30-40 jelly beans. I keep them on my desk for my coworkers and normally I'm not tempted to eat them at all. :shrug:


----------



## wishnhoping

Buuuuut Linz! I don't waaaant him to date anyone in college!


----------



## linz143

Lol!!


----------



## wishnhoping

In all seriousness I really work with him on two very distinct subjects- how to treat the elderly and how to treat a lady. I am very proud of my lil man who opens doors for ladies and always asks if I need help carrying things even if he can't carry it lol


----------



## linz143

I wish more moms were like that! Parents tried with my brother but my grandma will never let him live downvthe time he stepped in front of his girlfriend while walking through a door and then didn't even holdout open for her... lol. My grandma yelled at him for that one!


----------



## giraffes

Hehe, I have the opposite issue - my MIL has become obsessed with me!! It's sweet, and really I think it's because I'm her only chance of providing grandchildren (BIL and SIL are both gay) but even so, it can be a bit odd! So you never know, you may LOVE your son's partners!!
 
All good here, apart from some issues with tiredness and food intake. I now never get hungry at all, ever. I think my stomach's been squashed to oblivion, which means I find it hard to eat, which makes me even more tired. So hubby said I had to go and buy lots of high calorie foodstuff, so at least anything I do eat should boost my energy. Having just chowed own on a chocolate mousse I think he may be right :D


----------



## LittleSpy

giraffes -- I had a similar issue toward the end. I lost several pounds (which was fine because I gained 40 and and had started out overweight to begin with). I went with several very small snack-sized meals to get through. I needed energy because I started forcing myself to walk ike crazy at 39 weeks to try to encourage the baby to come out (totally didn't work :haha:).


----------



## wishnhoping

IM AN OLIVE! 

I have my first official prenatal visit today - so far I have only been seeing the fertility specialist. I dont know if they will be doing much of anything since the other Doctors have sent over all my stuff. 

Im 9 weeks today- I dont remember my first pregnancy feeling like it was dragging...lol. Im just so eager to hold this little one in my arms and know that they are safe. 

I cant wait to start feeling better so I can finish uncluttering the nursery and start buying stuff! I think DH and I agreed to buy a packet of formula and diapers a month (we buy in bulk) to ease the impact later on. So far we havent done that but I think I will start this month since I got paid 3x

Julie- what time is your appt today?
Hows everyone feeling?


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, how is everyone? Well I'm guessing all is ok with my bean as my belly is growing rapidly, a lot of people have actually asked me if I'm pregnant now! :blush: I mean it's obviously not baby actually making me fat so what is it? I mean I literally look about 3 or 4 months gone! Don't get me wrong I love a baby bump and when I get one I love showing it off but this is getting a bit embarrassing! People say oh ur pregnant how far gone, I say about 8 weeks and then they say Blimey! Is that all u are? Have u got two in there? Or ur massive imagine when ur really far ur going to explode! 
I don't know where to look lol might start lying and say I'm 4 months gone lol .

Well ladies it's my scan tomorrow I'm a little nervous but mostly confident that I can post a pic of my bean tomorrow! :thumbup: fingers crossed x x x


----------



## linz143

Yay!! Congrats on making an olive baby!! (I'll still be a stupid eggplant at the end of this week... Grrrr!)

I was supposed to have my 28 week appointment this afternoon, but I've been called back for jury duty in the afternoon for the 3rd day in a row!! They called my number and the lawyers interviewed me and did not dismiss me based on my answers. I'm potential juror #7 at this point, and they are only interviewing a few more people. I may not get picked, but at this point it seems very likely that I won't. Usually they need 13-14 people (12 plus alternates) and they have 12 of us that have gotten through the initial screening. Now they are interviewing 6 more and concluding selection today. Luckily, the court only operates between 1:30 and 4:30 pm so if I do get picked, it'll only be about 2 weeks and in the afternoon. Anyway, had to reschedule my doctor's appt to friday because of all this!

Right now my symptoms are horrible heartburn (like I actually burped up stomach acid the other night) and horrible hip pain in the morning. I don't know if a pregnancy pillow will help though. I'd hate to spend $100 on one only to find out it's "just one of those things." Any comments from the previously pregnant who had a pregnancy pillow in 3rd tri?


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, Olive!!

My appointment isn't until 2.30. Blargh! Luckily we're about to go out to eat as an office so I'll probably just leave from the restaurant since I'll only have like 30 minutes until I was supposed to leave anyway and my supervisor won't be with us. Shhhh!

I probably shouldn't load up on chips and queso before my first OB appointment but I'm totally going to. :blush:

I think diapers/formula is a good idea, Cris! I'm so lucky (um.... maybe not) that we qualify for WIC. I expected to exclusively breastfeed Maisie and never factored the possibility of having to spend $150/month on formula (she ate SO MUCH! It was like $150/month even though I was pumping as much as possible!). I've actually decided to start stocking up on my milk supply supplements each month. A 20 day supply of Goat's Rue is freaking $25. :wacko:

Nats -- Woohoo! A belly! I still can't feel the top of my uterus (Rational me knows it's way too early) and that bums me out a bit. I've been quite bloated since 5 weeks, though, giving me a bit of a bump. I really just look fat, though. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

linz -- I ended up putting 2 memory foam mattress toppers on our bed in an attempt to lessen the hip pain. I think it did help the hips, but I think it caused some additional back pain. :dohh: Not sure what I'm going to do this time. I just used a regular body pillow. I'm going to have to break that out tonight, I think. My abdomen has been pretty sore to lie on the last couple of days, and my boobs are hurting a bit, too (I'm a total tummy sleeper).


----------



## linz143

They do say you start showing earlier with your second (or more) but I definitely couldn't feel the top of my uterus until about 15 weeks, I think. I know they said at 12 it's even with your pubic bone, but at that point I definitely couldn't feel a thing.

Nowadays, mine is 3 or 4 inches above my belly button. The weird part is though, that sometimes I can feel that my uterus has shifted to one side of my stomach, like it's leaning over to the right, when other times it is straight up and down. It's easier to tell when it's having a braxton hicks contraction because it gets super hard and easy to feel, but it's weird when it's all leaned over to one side like that.


----------



## LittleSpy

linz -- maybe that's baby? Maisie always favored my left side and hubby used to think it was HILARIOUS that I was so lopsided. :haha: She'd be all smushed over to that side and there'd be NOTHING on the right, just flat.


----------



## nats77

Linz I used a genie pillow and it was great, will be getting oh up in the attic soon to get it down if this belly keeps growing! Honestly I should post a pic lol x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- HOOORAY!!! What lovely news! On BBC they have a lot of girls showing early but they all agree its mostly bloat....try drinking tonz of water to see if you can release some of the fluid you are retaining. I cant wait to see your u/s!!!

Linz- I used a body pillow too. It worked just fine. Im already having issues sleeping too since I sleep on my belly and thats gotten uncomfotable. I now lay on my sides because laying flat on my back make me feel too much pressure. I hope the jury duty thing works out. I have always wanted to be picked I love hearing the cases. 

Julie- My appt is at 2! So Im leaving work right around 1:30. I always knew we'd be using formula since I cant bf but we wanted to continue giving DS the same formula he started out with at the hospital so there wouldnt be a change. So we didnt think to ask in advance to stock up. Now we know they use enfimil..so we will stick with that. I also got a great deal ordering directly from the website.


----------



## wishnhoping

oooo yea Nats I want to see your bump!!!!

I can not wait until I can see the baby move! absolutely love that part! DS would do flips and it was the coolest thing!


----------



## linz143

Yes, nats, you should!! I want to see the baby belly!!


----------



## nats77

Lol thanks wishn I'll see what I can do x


----------



## nats77

Well took some pics but can't upload them from phone or I pod! Rah I'll try the I pad x


----------



## wishnhoping

I just got news that there was a shooting at my local high school. It would be the high school that DS would be going to if he were starting today. Its so sad and pathetic and worrisome...what is going on with kids these days? 

It was a 17yr old boy who opened fire in the cafeteria. Not too much details yet as it just happened 2 hours ago but I was in tears watching it on the internet. Its literally 2 minutes from my home...I always knew that we wouldnt be sending DS there becasue I want him in a private catholic school but my heart still breaks that we have to worry about this shit. Its the first freaking day of school!!! Thankfully reports are saying that only one person was actually shot. The child was taken to shock trauma but it doesnt seem like he/she is in critical care. 

Im so sad over this


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and we live in a nice area! We moved when DS was about 1 yr old from a way worse area to this one because it was "safer"....goes to show that our kids arent safe anywhere :(


----------



## wishnhoping

Nevermind more facts are coming out..the VICTIM was a 17 yerar old male and he IS in critical condition...as I imagine one would be if shot in the back with a double barrell shotgun!

The shooter's name hasnt been released but it was a 15yr old sophomore. He is in custody

Apparently this is all over bullying...


----------



## wishnhoping

and how the hell does a kid get a freaking shot gun into a school and NO ONE sees it? 

Seriously? its not like its a small gun!


----------



## nats77

It's uneal isn't it, probably watched it on a computer game or something but not only how did he get it in school, where did he get a shot gun from anyway???
So sad :( hugs to u wishn x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh gosh, Cris, that's awful!! Yeah, there's no way in hell Maisie is going to public school here if we're still here in a few years. I counted 10 shots fired at the park about 200 feet from our house yesterday morning (SUNDAY MORNING at 10:00a.m.! If the park isn't safe then, when is it ever safe?!). I'm so jaded I didn't even call the police. That's how effed up this place is.


----------



## Haleytivet

Hate to read and run but we are battling a hurricane. We are bunkering down and boarding up!

Hope everyone is doing well!! Things are great on my end! MS has gone completely away as of now!! It's been about 2 weeks now!' yay!!

Well I still think of you ladies everyday and hope everyone is doing great!!

Keep us in your prayers as this storm is supposed to hit in about a day or so!


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of you, Haley!

Good appointment baby-wise. Baby is measuring spot on 7 weeks 4 days so my EDD is indeed April 11. :happydance: HB 149 (totally a boy).

In not great news, I apparently have a HUGE cyst on my left ovary. The u/s tech went on and on about how big it is. Even panned back and forth to give me a visual comparison of the cyst and my uterus (the cyst was like 4 times the size of my pregnant uterus!!!:nope:). She commented that I must have an amazing pain threshold and that most women with cysts half that size make emergency u/s appointments they're in so much pain. I do feel discomfort but assumed it was my uterus & normal stretchy pains. Anyway, they're obviously not hugely concerned about it and she seemed hopeful it will resolve itself. She said it's normal to get a hormonal cyst on the ovary you ovulated from (but I thought I felt ovulation on the right, not the left) but that they're normally nowhere near the size of mine. I have to have another ultrasound at 12 weeks to check it. Darn. I have to see my baby again. :haha: Focusing on the silver lining. I'm pretty freaked about it, honestly, but trying to stay calm.

I guess maybe that's the extreme pain I felt from 6-8 dpo. :shrug: I'm so terrified now it's going to rupture or something and send me to the ER in agonizing pain.


----------



## LittleSpy

Here's my gummy bear blob! :happydance:

You can see the edge of my humongous cyst on the left there. And, I guess there's another cyst there on the right, too? She didn't say anything about that. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Deucey 8.27.12.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nats77

Awww little love your pic, not great about your cyst though, they said the same to me when I had my scan, mine isn't massive but it's on the bigger side. But I had this with Henry as well and it disappeared on its own. Try not to worry to much, if they were really worried then they would want to check u sooner I would of thought. 

Haley, thinking of you hun, hope it bypasses you without to much trauma, please let us know ur ok x x x


----------



## linz143

Eeeee!! Gummy baby!! Sooo cute!


----------



## leia37

Haley - Glad you are better, thinking of you. stay safe xx

Wishin - YAY to Olive. Really scary about your old school. Glad all appointments are going well xx

Littlespy - beautiful blob :) xx

Nats - thinking of you today, let us know as soon as poss how you are getting on xx

Linz - i am managing pretty well at the moment with just a number of normal pillows. Previous pregnancies i had a V shaped pillow that helped loads with breastfeeding too. xx


----------



## nats77

Thanks Leia, I'm a bit more nervous today but I'm still trying to think positive! All my signs are looking good, sore bigger boobs, bloating, nausea on and off and tired. Hardly any pain and no bleeding. So I'm hoping all that means my bean is cooking nicely, appoinent is at 12.30 so will update as soon as I'm home x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Eeee Nats! Big day! Ill be anxiously waiting your post!

Leia how are you feeling?

Haley- Stay safe! I get so worried about those storms down there! I dont know how you all do it!

Julie- Awww it really DOES look like a gummy bear! Super cute! Im sorry about your cysts..I am prone to them but they dont usually bother me (IE- Send me to the ER) unless I am ovulating while I have one...which has sent me to the ER twice. I hope it goes away soon!

AFM- My appt went well. It was really great to see the staff at my Doctors office...it all just felt more real and relaxed. I guess I was more stressed going to the fertility doctro becasue I felt like we were monitoring the pregnancy for something going wrong, but seeing my normal doctor just gave me a happy peaceful feeling like I had with my first pregnancy. We didnt have to do any bloodwork because I did all that when I went to the specialist in June so they did a ghonorea (sp?) test and I also have to do a GD test because of my weight. That was pretty much it...my next appt is Sept 24...my 1 yr wedding anniversary and Ill be 13 weeks...so hello 2nd tri!!!
I am supposed to schedule the genetics screening somewhere between 11-13 weeks though so Ill have an appt before then where Ill get to see the baby

Is anyone opting out of the genetic screening? I dont know if I would terminate but I know DH would want to...such a hard choice...ugh I dont want to think about it..moving on


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I really CAN spell I just get lazy sometimes...sorry for the typos ^^^^^


----------



## nats77

Well ladies I wish I had something good to tell u all but I don't :cry:
There was only a small amount of growth and no heart beat, so it looks as though my baby has grown wings and gone to join it's brothers or sisters :cry:
I am so upset I'm not quite sure how I'm even functioning, just wanted you all to know x x x


----------



## leia37

Oh Nats, huge hugs hon, i'm so sorry. xxxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh Nats!! I'm so sorry you are having to deal with this again! Are they sure, or are you just expecting the worst? I am sure hopeful that little bean is just taking a slow start and will make its debut soon. When will they scan you again?

Hugs!!!!!!

Wishin,

We did the genetic testing last week. I would never abort if something came back abnormal but my doctor said by doing it, if something were to be wrong they can monitor me a whole lot better and know how to treat me. I think also it gives me a peace of mind also. So for the NT came back normal, just waiting on lab work.

The hurricane should be hitting us tonight sometime so as of now we're all safe. Looks like it will bring lots of flooding... Uggh!! I'm expecting the worst but hoping for the best!! Especially since our house is under contract and due to close in a few weeks! Hopefully this doesn't stop us!!

Thanks for all the thoughts!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh and lil spy!!! I LOVE little gummy!! The scan is adorable!! I'm gonna have I update y'all on my scan pics! Are y'all on facebook? I have linz, wishin, and giraffes.. Anybody else have facebooks? It's so much easier to post pics there vs here!


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- Im so sorry....Im just speechless....its not fair


----------



## linz143

Nats, I am so sorry honey. Life can be so unfair to good people who deserve the world. My thoughts are with you and your little beany. If you need to take some time away, we will all understand and be here for you when you're ready. I can't imagine what you must be going through right now, but I do know it isn't easy.

xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh no, nats. :hugs: I'm so sorry.

My really good friend who was due 9 days after me got a really bad report at her appointment yesterday. :nope: She was measuring less than 5 weeks (she should've been closer to 6.5). They saw a small sac and what they think was a fetal pole but no heartbeat. She's been bleeding for a couple of weeks and there was blood around the sac. She goes back in 2 weeks to be checked but her doctor pretty much just prepared her for a miscarriage. :cry: 

I'm really upset for both of you.

Cris -- We're not doing genetic testing. We didn't do it with Maisie, either. We wouldn't abort anyway and I personally think the results are mainly needless worry. Of course I recognize it's a very personal decision and I can see how a different couple would want the screening. It' just not for us.

Haley -- You (and anyone else here) can search for me on fb as [email protected] -- I'm Julie. :thumbup: I'm also already friends with Cris, so you can find me that way, too.


----------



## giraffes

Nats, I don't know what to say, I'm so so sorry.


----------



## nats77

I just don't get it? I was so sure everything was ok! I haven't had pains, no bleeding and my boobs are still sore and bigger, they said the pregnancy sac had doubled in size but the baby just hadn't grown enough and it was to small to see a heart beat. 
I keep thinking maybe it's just small? A slow starter? I know this is stupid of me to think like this, it's just that one last tiny bit of hope.
They have said if it doesn't pass naturally in the next two weeks then I have to go for another scan to check there's no change and they will have to do a op to remove it.
The thing is with the other mc's they all caused me pain right from the start and they passed naturally, this is so different to them, so confusing! If its over then I just want it over so I can grieve properly and try and get passed it, I hate this being in limbo and not knowing wtf is going on. 
Sorry to rant on to you guys x c


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm sorry, Nats. I don't really know what to say.

I do have hope. I feel like there's always hope this early on unless you're bleeding heavily.

It's so unfair that you have to worry and be stuck in limbo. You said the exact same thing my other friend said -- that she just wants to move on if what she's afraid is happening is really happening. And I think you should rant away if you want.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- this is your safe place and you can ALWAYS come on here and share exactly how you feel....vent away. I would hate to be in limbo but I dont think you should give up hope either...

I am so sorry I dont know of anything useful to say that can make this more bearable. Just please know I am here if you need to talk


----------



## linz143

No sorries needed to us, Nats! We can all empathize with you, not knowing what's happening but wishing that either way, you could know exactly what's going on. Big hugs my dear. What is the exact date of the next scan?


----------



## leia37

Nats, we are here to listen to all rants. My first miscarriage was an obvious one due to heavy bleeding but my second was very similar to what sounds like is happening to you. Had early scan due to history and no heartbeat seen. made to wait the two weeks for another scan and told the pregnancy hadnt advanced. Insist on the scan in 2 weeks if you have no obvious signs of miscarriage. I regret now that i accepted it on that 2nd scan and allowed them to give me a suppository and end the pregnancy. I have read since about women waiting and insisting on another scan and getting the miracle heartbeat. ( i dont want to give you any false hope but i really wish i had insisted on another scan just to make sure). Big hugs Nats, we are all here anytime you need us xxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Has anyone read about the Ramzi theory? It says it's 97% accurate if done between 6-8 weeks

Essentially it says if the baby implants on the right it's a boy and on the left a girl

I don't trust these things but just fun to speculate... Also for those of u who have had early scans and now know the sex u can tell us of it worked!


----------



## linz143

At my 8 week scan baby and yolk sac were on the right. So no, it wasn't true for me!


----------



## LittleSpy

I would think the implantation spot would have more to do with which ovary the egg came from. ??? Some of these gender predictors are so weird. :haha: Looks like boy for me from what I can tell, though. So add that to the long list of things pointing to boy.


----------



## leia37

Never heard of Ramzi theory and we were never told which side egg had implanted when went for early scan :(. Have tried all the old wives tales since and it has come up 50/50. :dohh: We are leaning towards a boy and bump gets referred to as 'he'. I had dream the other night that it was a little boy. Not sure if it is all wishful thinking as boy would be lovely (obviously any healthy baby will be perfect but...) A boy would make us even :) . If we manage to find somewhere to get another scan before we might find out - just me and OH and you girls :) . just so I can avoid feeling disappointed / let down if girl - I dont know if I will but bit worried now.

Thought I would try to post some pics. Bump pic from 2 weeks ago, and as i'm showing off baby, wanted to show off other 3 too :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(2).jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









photo(3).jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## leia37

YaY - giving myself quick pat on back. A+ for managing to put photos up:haha: Shame I'm on my side but... x


----------



## nats77

Beautiful bump, beautiful family x x x


----------



## giraffes

Beautiful Leia, both you and the wee ones xxx

Nats - how are you feeling today? Xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- you and your family are beautiful! You look great! Looove the bump!

I kinda suck at looking at u/s pics but mine looks like its on the right and Im pretty sure thats because I ovulated from my right ovary...chinese predictor says girl. lol any more fun gender predicting crap i can do? im not peeing on anything...like baking soda or cabbage


----------



## nats77

Actually g I'm feeling terrible :cry: I can't stop crying, my oldest kids seem to be taking the mick a bit as well, u know seeing how much they can get away with as they know I'm a bit vulnerable, so now I feel like a terrible mother! :cry: 
And the pains started this morning so I guess any hope of baby being ok is slowly fading away. I will be all right soon it's just the fact that technically I'm still pregnant but I know the life I was carrying is now death! I'm so sorry to be so blunt but that's how it feels! Like I'm carrying death! It's so horrible I just wish I could change it, I wish I had a healthy bean, I wish I worked properly, I wish I wasn't going thru this again! 
I'm just so upset, sorry x x x


----------



## linz143

Leia - Beautiful bump pic and all those adorable smiling faces! I love it!

Wishin - I think the ONLY one that even worked for me was the Chinese gender predictor. Everything else said boy! Now if I could only find something that will tell me when I'll go into labor!

So I went to a late pregnancy class the other night with DH at the hospital I'll be giving birth in. It was a really great class that went over when to call them, what to bring, and what kind of laboring options you have. I feel pretty lucky that this hospital (Kaiser for those of you in the US) actually WANTS you to write a birth plan so they can try to stick to it if possible. They provide birthing balls, squat bars, anything you might want during labor. They even said don't bring anything for baby except an outfit to go home in and a car seat. Everything else they provide. They let you labor and give birth in any position and don't cut episiotomies (sp?). And after L&D in a private room, you are then transferred to another private room for postpartum recovery.

On top of all this they have all the meds if you want them, but all deliveries are done by midwives unless something goes wrong.

From what I hear, a hospital like this is pretty rare in the states. I guess it's because I'm in CA, where things are a little more updated. It made me feel pretty good!

Also, DH has agreed to start on an electronic cigarette rather than the regular ones so he doesn't stink and get all the chemicals that settle on your clothes after smoking on the baby. I told him if he can't quit, I don't want him going back to the regular cigarettes. It's not as good as quitting entirely, but no tar, ash, and added chemicals (only nicotine) seems a LOT healthier than what he has been sucking down.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I cant even imagine...I feel pretty helpless in saying or doing the right things to make you feel better. I know nothing will though...YOU ARE NOT A BAD MOTHER...you are just grieving right now and thats ok.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I started smoking again shortly after my son was born and i used to change shirts after smoking figuring he'd get less of the smell and cheicals etc...I know I was just fooling myself though. My son had severe respiratory issues from 6 months until he had surgery at 2.5yrs old. I dont think my smoking is entirely to blame but I have no doubt it played a part in it. I never smoked in the house or around him but I did smoke in the car when he wasnt in it and anyone who has been in a smokers car knows that even when there is no one smoking in it the smell is horrible and the chemicals just linger in the air. I am so lucky that ds didnt develop asthma...I am pretty sure he was close to it, but I was addicted to ciggs and made every possible excuse in the book that it wasnt my smoking causing his issues...

I really look forward to having a healthier baby this time. I will NOT go back to smoking this time around

As for the hospital that sounds really nice! I also get a birthing/labor room and then a postpartum room. DH stayed with me last time but this time he will stay home with DS. They provided diapers, wipes, and even formula! Yup all I really needed was a car seat and take home clothes...I totally over packed. 

I am so crazy when it comes to planning stuff I swear I had my hospital bag packed shortly after I found out we were having a boy...im a little crazy when it comes to being "ready"


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- You can do it!! It was honestly hard for at least the first year after I quit, but I don't even miss smoking anymore. Like ever, even if I'm drinking, which is always what would get me started back again the several times I tried to quit before I was pregnant with Maisie. It takes a looonnnnnnggggg time to break any addiction, I think.

My father *smoked in the house* when I was little and I didn't develop serious issues until I was 4 or 5. :nope: I used to wake up in the middle of the night and not be able to breathe AT ALL. It was so, so, so, so scary. I had a nebulizer and even though my mom is an RN, I ended up in the ER more than once. :nope: I was also diagnosed with chronic sinusitis at age 6. Seriously? A 6 year old with chronic sinusitis? Dumbass father. Dumbass mother. Effing RN allows her husband to smoke in the house. It's not like I was born in 1920. It was the mid 80s. They knew WAY better than that. :growlmad: Then I developed asthma when I was 15. And, of course, I started smoking like an idiot. Asthma is all but gone now that I haven't smoked at all in nearly 2 years. Imagine that. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Leia -- Gorgeous bump! Your kids are so cute!!

Nats -- :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- That does sound like an awesome hospital! Of course in SC we're not that progressive. In fact, my insurance won't even cover a CNMW or delivery in a birthing center rather than a hospital. :dohh: I don't mind being in a hospital because I'm well aware things can go wrong, but I did consider a CNMW instead of an OB this time only to find out it wasn't even an option.


----------



## wishnhoping

After delivery my sister bought cheesecake from the chessecake factory and gave it to the nurses...and to me because I kept saying I wanted freaking cheesecake the entire time I was pushing..lol

sorry that was random but just wanted me some cheesecake all of a sudden


----------



## linz143

Oh great, now I want it, too! My friend used to work at the Cheesecake Factory so whenever we'd have a dinner party he'd bring a selection of cheesecake slices and we'd share them all. Then one day we looked up the calories on the red velvet cake that we all loved so much and it was 1600 calories a slice!! At that point we decided to figure out something else for desert... lol


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO! Considering that I am getting very little calories per day i dont think id mind that...but yea im going to go check the calories on my favorite one right now...the plain with the strawberries and whipped cream on top


----------



## wishnhoping

733 calories....not bad, not bad...right?


----------



## linz143

My fav one is the godiva cheesecake, which I think clocks in at about 1300 calories. However, it's so rich that I can never finish my own slice. DH on the other hand can finish his own and then the rest of mine so nothing goes to waste, lol. Then again, DH puts down about 3000 calories a day and never gains a lb. Some people, huh? Must be nice to have the metabolism of the Flash!


----------



## linz143

Oh yeah, 700 calories (compared with the rest of their menu) is barely anything!! I used to get so mad when I was dieting and my friends wanted to eat there. Back before they had reduced calorie entrees you couldn't order something under 1000+! Even the SALADS had 1200-1500 calories! Ridiculous!


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG, you guys have to stop talking about cheesecake!!! **drrroooooooooooooooooolllll**


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm stupid excited! I scheduled our gender ultrasound and we'll know baby's gender in 7 weeks!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: October 18!

Well, hopefully. Had one at 15+2 with Maisie and she was obvious, so I hope this one is the same.

I was thinking maaaayyyyybbbbeee I could hold out until my 20 week ultrasound but then they scheduled it at almost 21 weeks (because I'm 20 weeks on Thanksgiving and they don't do ultrasounds on Fridays, apparently) and that was it for me, I knew I would be paying for an earlier one. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Argh Julie!!!!! I am jealous!!!


----------



## linz143

Oooh I'm so excited! See I may miss out on the gender reveals here if you guys are doing it around Thanksgiving as I'll (hopefully) be in labor. 

Lilspy - Are you hoping for a boy or just suspecting boy? And 21 weeks is sure asking for a lot from a pregnant woman! My doctor scheduled mine for 19+0 so I was ecstatic. 

Oh, one other good thing I found out at my class the other night is that if baby is not here by 41 weeks they will do inductions starting then. They will let you go to 42 weeks, but if you're done at 41, they'll induce you if you like. I will be ALL OVER that if she's not here by then. My older brother was a 3 week late kid and I will be having NONE OF THAT. Plus, if I go out the week of Thanksgiving, that's exactly 6 weeks till I have to be back at work to close the books in January (and 6 weeks is all I get paid at 100%). So if she's late, that's another week I'm at home waiting for her rather than at home spending my limited time with her. So if she could just come right on time, that would be fantastic. However, I have this gut feeling she's going to hang on till the bitter end!


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- My OB will schedule elective inductions any time around your due date, apparently. They started suggesting it to me at 39 weeks! I managed to hold off until 40+5, but I did end up electing induction. Not sure if they start really pushing at 10 days overdue or 2 weeks overdue. I really hope I don't find out. :haha: I'm going to try to hold out this time. I'd prefer to labor a while at home rather than be stuck in a hospital bed from 6am until 10pm again. My actual labor was only about 10 hours but they made me stay in the bed for a long time before labor actually started and after delivery. I only got to get up one time to pee between then (they catheterize you if you get an epidural and I did get one about 6 hours in because my pitocin contractions suuuccccccckkkkkkeeeeddddd. No break *at all* in between them & I started panicking. But that's more than you needed to know). I had to stop working at 39 weeks because I was in false labor and couldn't handle being at work in front of people while squealing on and off unexpectedly in pain. :haha: I knew every day I had off without having her was another day I wouldn't get to spend with her at the end of my maternity leave and that was ultimately why I made the decision to be induced.

I'm not really hoping for a boy, just suspecting one. I won't really be surprised either way, since I feel like everything that makes me suspect a boy is total BS (chinese gender predictor, heartbeat, 1st dream about this pregnancy). I keep flip-flopping back and forth between which gender I think I prefer. I evidently don't really have a preference.


----------



## linz143

lilspy - sounds like you are very familiar with how I am feeling about maternity leave, then! I can't believe your OB would induce at 39 weeks, though! I mean, at least let the poor kid go to 40 before forcibly evicting them?? Truth be told, if they offered me an induction on my due date I would probably take it, just so I have more time with her. I know inductions suck, but I figure a week extra with her before I have to go back to work is worth the one day of pain, and I suppose if it's too extreme, I could always go the epidural route. The sucky part is that I HAVE to be back at work on Jan 2nd. So if her due date was 1 or 2 weeks earlier than it is, it would be no big deal if she were late. But because I absolutely have to be back by then, I only have that limited time with her.


----------



## wishnhoping

I was scheduled to be induced at 39 weeks because they suspected my son was going to be a big boy since he was measuring 2 weeks ahead early on. I can't imagine what he would have weighed at 40 weeks!

Linz- ill make sure u find out what I'm having! I'll find out the first weeek of November so u could be in labor... My due date was 11/23 he came 11/13 :)

When is your due date? Can't see on my phone


----------



## linz143

My EDD is November 21st (the day before Thanksgiving). I know they say that you can kinda expect that your labor will be similar to your own mother's labor, but my mom and I are built completely different. She's almost 6 ft tall and naturally skinny. I've got big hips and thighs and am 5'4". So I'm not sure that my labor will be anything like hers (3 weeks late with her first and went into labor on her due date with me - both unmedicated, both 11 hours from start to finish).

On the other hand I'm built (and look almost exactly alike) my aunt (my dad's sister). She's 5'2" with the same body type as me. She went into labor 2 weeks early and was 5 cm dilated without even knowing it. They checked her at her 38 wk appt and sent her straight to the hospital where she gave birth 2 hours later!!

I have no idea who I am going to take after, but I'd rather 2 weeks early than 2 weeks late!


----------



## LittleSpy

I didn't take after my mother. She went naturally the day before her due date with my brother. She was in labor like 26 hours. He was born at 1pm the day after her active labor began. :wacko: Natural. She was induced 9-10 days early with me because her doctor was going to be out of town on my due date (say what? Her decision...). She much preferred being induced because she was only in labor like 6 hours with me, I think! She got an epidural with me but said I came out before it even started working. :haha:

I'm built totally differently from my mom though. I've got some true birthin' hips. And after having Maisie, I'm very thankful for them! She basically fell out! :haha: I "pushed" 3 times. Very, very little effort. I was so afraid I was going to be pushing for like 3 hours like some women. :wacko: I was walking around 3cm dilated and pretty well effaced for a few weeks before I was induced. I think Cris said she was 3cm dilated for a few weeks before as well. ? I went from 3cm to 6cm in the 6 hours before my epidural and then I was fully dilated 3 hours after it. Then they let gravity do most of the hard work & just sat me straight up in bed for a couple of hours. Started "practice pushing" at about 5 after 6. 1 contraction/2 pushes in, I was told very sternly to "STOP PUSHING!!!" and like 2 minutes later my OB ran in literally just in time to catch Maisie at 6:13pm. :haha: Once she was well into the birth canal, I found it impossible not to push. I tried so hard not to, but your body just kind of takes over with each contraction and you can't help it. Makes you kind of nervous with all the nurses and tons of other hospital staff standing there telling you to stop pushing and you're sitting there like "Um... I swear I'm trying really hard not to!" :haha:


----------



## linz143

Wow!! I loooooove hearing birth stories now! Every woman I know that has kids, I'm like... so tell me your birth story!!

I figure I'd rather know everything that could happen (the good AND the bad) so when something weird or unexpected happens to me I won't feel unprepared or like I failed.

Edit: soooo any other ladies feel free to share their previous stories from past kids!


----------



## LittleSpy

Also, everyone insisted that I would poop while pushing and I was so concerned about it (like the nurses don't see it all the time). But no, I didn't poop. Honestly, haha, it takes a lot more effort for me to poop most of the time than it did to push her out. :blush: I had a pretty rough tear from her shooting out so quickly, though. I knew people tore, but didn't really think about how I'd by lying there getting stitched up for what seemed like an hour after my baby was born. I know it was at least 30 minutes.

edit: I'm sorry, I'm an over-sharer. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol Oh Julie how I love thee! <3

My story:
I had been measuring big for several weeks so we had an induction scheduled for No 19th at 39 weeks. I had been 3cm for over a month at my 38 week appointment which kind of freaked me out because I was so concerned at the time about my water breaking at a really awkward place or time. So at 38+ 5 at 1 something in the morning I couldnt sleep went downstairs to play on my laptop drank some chocolate milk (that usually gives me the runs) and it had the same effect on me as castor oil..literally sent me into labor within minutes. (I didnt do this on purpose btw I realized this in hindsight) I went upstairs to poo and realized I lost my mucus plug. Shortly after the contractions started. I went downstairs to time them at about 430am DH got up to get ready for work and saw me on the toilet. We called my Drs office and asked them if I should go in...they said yes. I got there and I was still only 3cm but they admitted me. I was given potocin and the contraction were bearable so I refused the epidural (big mistake!) at that point. My water never broke on its own so they broke it. Once the water was broken the contractions were much worse but I couldnt get the epidural since the doctor had 3 women in front of me. I was cussing up a storm and threatening to kill someone if they didnt get him back in my room haha. He finally came back i got my epidural. All in all I was in labor for 13 hours from 1:30ish am until 2:39pm when my beautiful baby boy graced us with his presence. I dont think I pushed that long, I want to say it was like 45 minutes? And I did not poop because I had already pooped at home! thank god! 

I was kind of delirious towards the end because I was soooo thirsty and hungry I felt like I had no energy.


----------



## wishnhoping

I guess the "active labor" part is the pushing so I would say I was in active labor for less than an hour. They kept telling me he was like a turtle because his head would be almost out then he'd go back in...I was like yea thats great thank you for comparing my new born to a turtle as he is coming out of my vagina u pricks! 

He still ahs a very big head until this day!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, turtle. :haha: Not a fun visual!

Yes!! The contractions are so much worse after the water breaks! WTF?! Why do they want to break it so early? They broke mine like 2 hours into labor. Ugh. So nasty. Here you go, linz -- Every time you have a contraction after your water breaks, it squirts out a little and it feels like you're pissing yourself every time. Cris, I had to wait an hour and a half for my epidural! I really regretted waiting so long to ask for it during that hour and a half, too. :haha: By the time he got there, I was in my fun nonstop contractions stage and sitting up and still for it was probably the suckiest thing that's every happened to me. But 15 minutes later... ahhhhhhhhhhh. I felt better the last few hours of labor than I had felt my entire pregnancy!! :rofl: Even during the pushing and ripping myself a new one part. :haha: Well, except that the epidural stopped working so great on my left side about an hour before I delivered. I dosed myself with the button they give you to push and that didn't help and the pain was getting worse so 30 minutes later I dosed myself again and like 8 minutes after that, she was born. So, I couldn't walk at all for like 4 hours after birth. :dohh: Yeah... pushing that button is a mistake I won't make next time. :haha: When I finally got in my post partum room, the nurse said "Wow, I don't know who was handing out epidurals today but they sure did a good job! No one can walk tonight!" :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

BAHAHAHAHAH! 

I always have a problem getting "numbed" - At the dentist it seriously takes like 4 or 5 shots of novacaine to get me numb. Well I had no idea it would be the same with my epidural. He shot me up I said uhm I can still feel everything..he did it again, then again and finally it was bearable...def couldnt walk forever. They threatened to put a cathater in if I did go pee though so I managed to do that somehow...in hindsight a cathater wouldnt haven been so horrible considering I was still pretty numb I woudlnt have felt it


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, the catheter really wasn't bad. They told me before I got the epidural that if I even got one, they were going to do it. I don't even remember at what point they took it out. :shrug: They made me go pee before they let me go to a post partum room. And I had to be able to walk myself to the bathroom. 2 really skinny nurses were there to "help" me walk. Yeah, okay. When they told me they were going to help me walk to the bathroom, I said to them, "Um... you do realize that if I go down, you guys are both going down with me, right?!" :rofl: I'm sure neither of them weighed more than 100 pounds. :dohh: But they were sweet and they "helped."


----------



## LittleSpy

That reminds me, I had a friend who refused to get an epidural. At some point, the baby was in a position preventing her from emptying her bladder and the nurses kept trying to get her to use the bedpan (so they could see she had really peed) and she couldn't pee at all. And they catheterized her with no numbness at all. :wacko: She said the catheter being put in was the absolute worst part of the whole labor and delivery (and she had a pretty traumatic labor with an emergency c-section in the end - but she and baby were and are just fine). :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

and thanks for that story Julie....sheesssh!


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl: Aaaannnnnnddddd, now I've freaked myself out thinking about all the bad birth stories I've heard.

Mine was such a freaking piece of cake. Can I get lucky again?
Maybe I paid my traumatic dues with recovery. My vagina is still broken. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> and thanks for that story Julie....sheesssh!

You're welcome! :flower:
I actually edited it down a LOT from what I wrote at first. In my published version, I completely left out all of the horrific stuff that happened between the catheter and the c-section! :haha:

Edit: I should add that all of the stuff she experienced is because she is a freaking TINY woman (5 foot nothing) and her son was 10 pounds (and she was induced at 38 weeks due to preeclampsia!).

He's 14 months old and over 30 pounds now. I swear he's almost as big as his mother already. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Ha! I had to go check my milestones thing I keep for Brayden. He was 25lbs 6oz at 14 months

Thanks for sparing us the horrific details. I am kind of scared for my sister. She is tiny tiny and I cant imagine her having a big belly...lol


----------



## linz143

You ladies were cracking me up at the doctors office. I just got back from my 28 week appointment and I was reading your posts while I was in the waiting room!

My appt went well. Baby is still head up, but my dr says she can stay that way until 36 weeks when they'll do a quick US to check to make sure she's gone head down. Her heart rate was 144, and my fundal height is 30 cm, which is within the +/- 2 cm it should be at (1 cm for each week pregnant). She was impressed with my lack of stretch marks too, but I told her I know they're coming! Blood pressure was slightly elevated (130/76), but the same as last visit, so they're not too concerned. 

I'm also supposed to start doing kick counts now, which I've been doing for a couple days. On Wednesday it took 15 minutes for 10 kicks, and yesterday it was 5 minutes! Yikes!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay for a good appt Linz!!!!

I never did the baby kicks thing, nor was I told to...I will def be doing it this time around. DS was just so active I dont think I was ever alarmed because I always felt him moving.

This was right around the time my family threw me a baby shower...will you be having one that you know of? I was waaaay overwhelmed about how generous my freinds and family were. I literally had nothing left to buy on my own. I was completely in shock. It took 3 cars to get the stuff back to my house. I dont really like the whole shower idea as its not really a part of my culture but it was pretty fun not gonna lie


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- So glad you had a good appointment! I don't remember exactly when Maisie went head down but I think it was around 28 weeks. I will say just enjoy the head upness for now because once Maisie turned head down she started headbutting my cervix and it KILLED! My mom said my brother didn't turn head down until she was around 38 weeks. She said it happened when she was at the mall and it hurt so much she seriously thought she was in labor. :haha:

I never did kick counts either, really, but Maisie was also super active. Anytime it had been a while since I felt her move, all I had to do was poke her and she'd poke me right back in the same place. :cloud9:

Cris -- My mom was small. 5'2" and like 105 pounds with my brother. No problems for her! But she had average sized babies -- 7.5ish pounders. Were you or your hubby big babies? Maisie was only about 5oz more than me, I think, but she was born like 2 weeks later in gestation. Scott was close to 9 pounds. I'm kind of scared to have a boy because of it. :haha:

And wow, Brayden didn't have too much on Maisie at 14 months! She was 21.5 at 12 months and I swear she weighs about 40 pounds at 13 months. :haha: The girl is getting HEAVY!

Ugh, I'm so barfy right now. I just want to go home. 3 day weekend! :happydance:


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I will get to your question in a minute, for now I have to vent! Soooooo annoyed right now!!! AHHHHH!!

Just had a work lunch with the entire office for a going away lunch for one of our sales reps. We all were sitting at the big conference table and of course since it's all women the conversation turned to pregnancy and such. One of the ladies asked when my due date was and then my boss's wife started to talk about how her kids were all super late from their due dates. How late, I asked? Well her first was 6 weeks late. That's right 6 weeks. And when I inquired whether they were sure they had her dates right, she was absolutely positive. I responded with a oh, well they won't let you go past 41 weeks now, 42 max. They'll induce you. She looked shocked and said, why?? I told her that the placenta can start to break down between 41-42, but definitely after 42 weeks and the baby won't be getting nutrition once it starts to break down. 

She immediately said, "Well obviously that's not true since my first was 6 weeks overdue and my second was 4 weeks overdue. My twins were even born ON their due date!" We asked how big her 46 week old baby was and her response: 6 lbs, 5 oz and 21 inches.

UMMMM.... Hellooooo you did NOT go to 46 FRIKKIN weeks with your baby to only have a 6 lb kid!! OBVIOUSLY your dates were wrong and you have no idea when you actually conceived!! I of course did not want to lecture her in front of everyone (especially since she's my boss's wife). SO IRRITATING!! I hate it when people try to impress others with fiction and it's CLEARLY not true! She went on to tell me that dating ultrasounds are always off and completely unreliable. When I told her that at all 3 ultrasounds I was measuring dead on for my dates, she laughed and said, "Yeah you really can't trust those, though."

SO MAD!!!! I want to SMACK her!!!

<breathe.... breathe...>

So wishin - yes I am having a shower. My best friend is throwing it for me and sending out the invites today. It'll be October 6th. I have a feeling they'll do a shower at my work for me too, since all the pregnant ladies who have come before me had one planned by their department. I registered at Target, but really only for things I absolutely need, and no toys or clothes since I know people like to choose those on their own, which I think is great. I'm not a huge fashion or clothing person (I buy when I need new clothes, not because I like shopping) so I figure if someone else thinks it's cute, it probably is.

My best friend said if things start to get bought up to add stuff that's not super needed but would be nice to have, but I just can't imagine that much of it getting bought. There's like 45 items on there (most in the $5-$20 range) that I can't imagine people will actually all shop off it and buy it out completely.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah...
Maybe she got confused and her fundal height was 48cm, so her doc told her it was _kind of like_ she was 48 weeks or something. ??? :wacko: If you can't really trust dating ultrasounds and your ovulation date, wtf can you "trust?" :haha: Oh, people. Also, 6lbs 5oz 21 inches? That's a skinny baby! Not that she really had any control over it, just saying. Maisie was 7lbs 11.6oz 18.75inches and I thought she looked way skinny.

I'm sorry to offend someone, but I get really irritated with "The baby will come out when it's ready" people. Um... no, the baby will come out when your body is ready and goes into labor. That may or may not be too late. Babies *do* die in-utero because mothers hold out too long and refuse induction. It really, really, really, really does happen. Like, really. I got so pissed off at some of my "friends" on MFP who essentially berated me the night before Maisie was born for electing induction. Telling me it was "so terrible" for my baby and that I should just wait it out and blah blah blahhhhhhhhh. Get off my uterus, jerks! Same b****es who tell everyone they'll produce enough milk "as long as you don't supplement with formula." Um... no. I know more people than not who supplemented with formula for a few weeks after delivery and were able to exclusively breastfeed thereafter. In my case, my child would have died if I hadn't supplemented with formula (at the heavy suggestion of a _lactation consultant_). And I never got a full supply not because I supplemented with formula, but because I have insufficient glandular tissue. So freaking ignorant! Sorry, someone got me riled up on facebook about this earlier. She's the same dumbass who let her 4 month old have an ear infection for 2 months because she treated him with garlic oil instead of taking him to the effing doctor. :wacko: She finally took him to the doctor 2 months later and the doctor gave the kid antibiotics and, like magic, the ear infection is gone. Her 6 month old has lost 1.5 pounds in the last few weeks and she refuses to supplement with formula because she thinks it's bad. What's worse? Formula? Or your child being malnourished and failing to thrive? SERIOUSLY?!?!?!?! Ugh. Dummy. I should probably unfriend her. :haha: It's not so much that I care what she does with her own children. I feel bad for them sometimes, but they're her children. I care that she doles out this super ignorant advice and acts so holier than thou about everything. Maybe I'm making it up in my head, but I get the distinct impression she thinks she's a better mother than I am just because she refuses to supplement with formula. I kind of think the opposite given her child's current condition vs. my child's condition, but.... :shrug: I mean, I think it's *fabulous* that women exclusively breastfeed. I'd love nothing more than to be able to. And I'll try my best once again this time. But when there's an obvious problem... I don't know. Seems like you're risking your child's health for a pretty silly reason. In 10 years, is it going to matter *at all* to your kid that you supplemented with formula or could (or chose to) only feed formula? No. Not even a little bit. Maybe it's me who's ignorant. All I'm saying is I made the decision I made because it was best for my child's health. I have no doubt it was 100% the best decision in our situation and I'm very likely to have to make the exact same decision again about a week after this one is born. It was not an easy decision for me to make by any means. But my baby's health came first _way_ before my feelings about supplementing.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big big hugs, hope you're ok and taking each day as it comes. You are NOT a bad mother, just a woman going through an incredibly tough time.

Linz - maybe she was so adament because the baby wasn't her husband's?!?! As in, they only had sex once so the dates had to fit with that, rather than when the baby was conceived :haha: There was a girl at work who was adament that her baby was a month early, despite being huge and her waters breaking in our office. Tuens out when you did the dates if you agreed he was a month early, then he was a wedding night baby. On time, he was conceived before they were married - like anyone cares!!!

AFM - off for a scan this afternoon, 3 weeks to go till section!


----------



## nats77

Thanks giraffes, that made me cry x

I am taking each day as it comes but nothing has changed yet! That's what I'm finding so hard, I still feel so pregnant! I even thought I felt baby moving last nite now this is obviously ridiculous as I'm only 9 1/2 weeks ( if all was ok) but its just so horrible waiting, 
I'll get thru it I'm sure, will keep u up to date with any changes xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I am so happy to see you posting ***HUGS*** Its a good sign that you still "feel pregnant"

Linz- I get so irritated with ignorant people like that. I feel like I know quite a bit after being on all these boards and doing tons and tons of research and I hate when people who are basically speaking out their ass try to argue with me. Even when I state facts that are well know..its like REALLY!? I have just given up and let them go on being stupid.

Julie- I obviously am not against induction and I totally 100% agree with the fact that waiting too long can actually harm the baby. One of my friend recently gave birth 2+ weeks late and I was FREAKING out for her. I dont talk to her on a daily basis more like every few months, but I kept up with her pregnancy on FB. When she was over 2 weeks overdue I was really concerned about why she hadnt induced yet but I guess there must have been something else going on because her son was born at like 6 or 7 lbs...so not too big or anything. Maybe they had her dates wrong? But yea...I hate when people are so gungho to say inducing is bad when there are valid health reasons for it. 

AFM- 10 WEEKS TODAY! IM A PRUNE! I think the nausea has subsided some so I am scared shitless that I am going to start eating everything in sight. Im trying to be really careful not to gain. I cant beleive that 2nd tri is only 2 weeks away...so surreal...it really felt like Id never see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - This is her 3rd husband so none of the kids are his, so it really wouldn't matter at this point for her to try to cover up something like that, I would think. I think she just really believes what she's saying, like she's some enormous exception to the rule! And good god, only 3 weeks left for you?? Are you getting anxious?? How is sleeping at night?

Nats - Hugs, hon. What is the exact date of your next scan?

Wishin - At my appointment before last I managed to gain 12 lbs between appointments in 6 weeks. My doctor told me she only wanted me gaining 1/2 lb a week going forward and to try not to gain so much by our next appt in 6 weeks. So I started exercising daily, stopped drinking juice, started bulking up my dinners with more veggies, skipped the ice cream in the evening, and when I go out to eat, I'll skip fries, mayo, and cheese in lieu of a side salad. After doing this for 6 weeks, my net gain was..... 11 lbs. So my doctor said to me, "Well are you eating healthy?" I replied, "Yes!" She said, "Well then that's all we can ask for. Don't worry about it!"

So I'm a firm believer that you are going to gain what you are going to gain no matter what, just try to stay on the healthier side but if you are hungry, then by all means, EAT!


----------



## nats77

My scan is on the 11th but that's only if nothing happens before then, in a way I kind of hope it does just to get it over with x x


----------



## giraffes

So tough afternoon here. Went for my scan and baby has grown well, currently measuring at 6lb2. However, the amniotic fluid levels were low. So I had to go for monitoring, which showed the heartbeat was ok, but I've got myself so worked up that there's a problem, I have just been crying on and off all afternoon (stupid hormones). I'm seeing the consultant on Thursday and she'll decide if I need steroids, and between now and then I have to be super aware of movement. Dr Google, of course has just added to the worries.

Anyway had to share, sorry for posting a downer. Can you all keep everything crossed that baby's ok in there.


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of you, giraffes! I'm so sure everything is going to be just fine. I mean, you're 36 weeks, so even if your docs determined you need to deliver this week, baby would so totally be just fine! :thumbup: Even my doctors told me at 36 weeks with dd that if I went into labor, they wouldn't even try to stop it from that point on.


----------



## linz143

Keeping everything crossed! However I'm sure that if they thought it was an emergency situation they wouldn't make you wait until Thursday to see a specialist, right? I'm sure he's just fine! If he's growing well (6 lbs already! Yay!) then he IS doing just fine. Hope they can confirm that for you in a few days!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey friends!!! I'm sorry I've been away but I've been catching up with y'all! We fared the hurricane well in my city but were without electricity for 5 days. We state with my parents and got to working on our house every chance we got in cleaning up the debris and cleaning out the fridge ad freezers! 

We have exciting news though :)... We picked out our girl and boy names!! We aren't telling anyone until our gender reveal which is on the 29th but I'll tell y'all! 

Girl is Cora Elise
Boy is Weston Joseph

We have 2 scans on the 19th. One with the doctor and a 3D one later in the day. It's gonna be hard having that powerful envelope in our hands for 10 days lol

Oh an another bit of news on my end.. After I was discharged from the hospital my OB told me that my liver enzymes were abnormally high so he repeated the labs a week later. Got my results on Friday! Still abnormally elevated! So they want me to see my primary health care doctor to have my gallbladder evaluated! I'll see him tomorrow! What's weird is I havent had any problems until I got pregnant with indigestion and belly pain after I ate but I just thought it was normal when you're pregnant!! Sooo, we'll find out more tomorrow but My guess is that they are going to reccomend having it removed after I deliver. I did read its fairly common to have gallbladder problems once you become pregnant. My friend went through the same thing! They wanted to remove her gallbladder after she delivered as she followed up with her MD and everything went back to normal on its own without removing it and hasn't had any problems since an it's been 2 years! So I hope that's what will happen with me too!

Sooo, that's what's going on in my corner!

Hope you ladies are all doing well!

Nats, still big hugs!!!

Wishin, congrats on becoming a prune!!

Giraffes, I'm sure you'll get the peace of mind you want soon!! Thinking of you!

Linz, I can't stand ignorance! Maybe she is just that nieve!! Lol


----------



## giraffes

Thanks everyone, there have been a lot of tears in the G household over the last 24 hours, but we're trying to be positive. I'm only 35w, I never got round to changing my ticker when they adjusted my dates, but as you say he's a good size so should be just fine on the outside. Just have to wait and pray I think. If there is a problem with his kidneys, there isn't anything we can do at this stage anyway.

Haley - sorry to hear you're having gallbladder problems, hope the docs have something positive to say to you.


----------



## wishnhoping

G- I am crossing everything that it will all turn out ok. I agree with the others that although its not an ideal situation you should take solace in the fact that hes big and healthy enough to come out if need be. I know its tough though, hang in there it will all sort itself out. HUGS

Haley- Congrats on picking out names! I saw that you posted on FB that thye had been picked out and I was hoping youd share on here :) Im sorry about the gallbladder issues though...one of my friends had a problem too! Weird! I hope it just goes away after pregnancy!

Nats- Always thinking of you hon....


----------



## wishnhoping

So I want to vent too....my son understands we are going to have a baby. He is having trouble understanding the whole pregnancy (that he has to wait 9 months and that you cant choose if its a boy or girl) I am really working with him trying to explain that the baby is baking in my belly and that we will know when the baby is ready to come out because it will be March and mommy's belly wont be able to hold the baby anymore because it will be too big etc..we are even working on a countdown to March since he is also still learning time like yesterday tomorrow future etc...he's really starting to get it. Well the other big thing is that he wants a sister so he is convinced that the baby is a girl and wants a girl. I have explained to him over and over that Mommy doesnt get to choose if its a boy or a girl that only God can make that decision (we are catholic). Well every time my MIL comes over she goes on and on about how the baby is a boy and that hes going to have a baby brother. I have asked her to please stop telling him that because he might get confused if it end up being a girl. She told me she knows that I am not able to make girls. She has two boys and she knew she would never be able to conceive a girl because when her and FIL's genes combined they are only able to make boys...WTF!? So basically she is saying that since DH and I had a boy the first time our genes combined can only make boys! ARRRGH! I seriously wanted to explode at her but I knew that trying to explain the concept of ovulation and that each sperm is a different sex etc would be too much for her little brain so I just walked away....but OMG was I so mad! Now I am hoping for a girl just to shut up her big pie hole!

VENT OVER!


----------



## Haleytivet

Lol again with the ignorance!! Lol as if you only carry genes to make boys! I know you were mad but when I read this I couldn't help but laugh at it bc I've never heard of such thing! I once had a fried that was convinced that was the case but her 4th was a girl. So no.. It's definitely possible! Haha 

I agree she shouldn't try to confuse your little boy! Mayr sit and talk with her about it...

Hugs!


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, Cris. :dohh: But at least it gives you a reason to hope for a girl! :haha:

Everyone is convinced I'm having a boy because apparently, here, it's impossible to have 2 girls or something. :haha:

Here's a gripe of my own. I told my mom last night that we aren't sharing the sex of the baby and she freaking lost her mind. She went on and on about how I "can't do that" to her and why would I want to do that to _her_ and blahhhh blah blaahhhhhhhh. I'm so over her. I even said, "You know, mom. Did it ever occur to you that no part of this decision is about _YOU_?" She didn't get it. :dohh: After all the BS drama she created that we had to go through with my first pregnancy and after Maisie was born; and how much I've let her know that hurt me; and how much that hurt our relationship... I thought maybe it would be different this time. Nope. Well, it will be different this time because this time I don't give a tiny little rat's a** about what she thinks. We're doing what we want to do and that's it.


----------



## wishnhoping

I am so bored at work....I really need to charge up my kindle and start another book. 

We havent bought any diapers or formula like we had planned but we did buy playtex fillers and the baby bullet thingy..trying to make our own food this time around 

kind of freaking out because my list of things to buy is getting longer...yikes


----------



## LittleSpy

I made a lot of Maisie's food in the food processor (I have a pretty awesome one) and it worked really well. But I'm poor so I get WIC and they gave us way more jarred food than she was eating and I got lazy. I did find that Beechnut has a lot fewer fillers/additives than Gerber, so went with that (since WIC really only gave me the option of those 2). Toward the end I just started buying all applesauce and bananas because I figured I could use it in baking. :haha: We still have several jars of bananas. I should make banana bread. :haha:

(I know, Cris. I know) So, I got a call for a job interview for a job I applied for 5 MONTHS ago. I had no idea what the job was even about when the guy called and he told me wrong so I told him I wasn't interested. :dohh: I went and looked up the posting and it turns out I AM interested so I had to call back. He was so confused, bless his heart. He finally went and got confirmation about which job I was being considered for. Apparently they're hiring 3 different HR positions. Interview is next Tuesday. I'm not really nervous about the interview (yet) but I'm nervous about potentially having to resign and start a new job when I'm pregnant. I hate feeling really dishonest during the application/interview process but I know it's very much in my best interest not to disclose the pregnancy, especially since I'll only be 9.5 weeks along at the interview. Not sure how much I really want the job and it's at an agency that makes me nervous (I've heard some not great things about the HR department there). But it would be promotion and would have to be a raise for me to take it and it's closer to my house so there are a lot of positives involved as well. I know I don't meet their preferred experience, though, and they reposted the job several times (I applied for it the first time it was posted back in April) so they're obviously either settling on the applicants they have now or I don't have a chance and am serving as interview filler. :haha: I figured it won't hurt much to find out and it could be good. I hate to be disloyal to my current supervisor but she's really been rubbing me the wrong way lately especially after I heard she talked to my friend (who is the class & comp manager so it's appropriate) about giving me a promotion but no raise. :saywhat:
I do worry they're not prepared to pay me enough, though. When I applied for the job, I was at my old job. My salary is 20% higher now than I did when I applied (why am I still broke?! :haha:). And I'd expect a 15% raise. 10% at the very least. So, we'll see.

Well that was a ramble. :blush:


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me postin here? I have made some other posts elsewhere but other people are just not like you guys!

I had the most awful night last night :cry: extremely vivid dreams about giving birth! I even dreamt that I was going to give birth to a cat at one point! I looked it up and it means feminine apparently, so was thinking maybe my little bean would of been a girl? 

Im finding it very difficult actually, I'm going to try and ring the hospital today and see if I can bring my appointment forward, just don't think I can wait until tues! 

Im sort of convincing myself that things could be ok! Which is stupid I know, but I've still got all my symptoms and I'm still getting bigger! My friend couldn't believe the size of me yesterday! I just don't get it! :cry:

Sorry for putting a downer on this happy thread, I feel a bit strange now, like I kinda shouldn't be here anymore? Sorry guys x x x


----------



## nats77

Update

I rang the hospital and they said they can't bring my appointment forward because they need two weeks to see if there was any growth! Now I'm even more confused as when I left there last week they basically said I was going to miscarry and there was no hope for baby! Wtf??

You know I will be so glad when tues comes to know for sure exactly where I stand! I just want this over with now, I can't cope!:cry: x


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> Update
> 
> I rang the hospital and they said they can't bring my appointment forward because they need two weeks to see if there was any growth! Now I'm even more confused as when I left there last week they basically said I was going to miscarry and there was no hope for baby! Wtf??
> 
> You know I will be so glad when tues comes to know for sure exactly where I stand! I just want this over with now, I can't cope!:cry: x

I am so sorry:hugs:, you my dear are in my thoughts and prayers..I wish you the best.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I promise you that we don't mind that you stay with us... When you don't post I miss you and wonder how you are. Have you had any cramping or blood or anything? I think you should hang on to hope for as long as you can.


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- :hugs: I agree with Cris -- I'd miss you if you stopped posting here.


----------



## wishnhoping

So I am a nut I realize this....I made a list of all the stuff I need to buy and broke it up into months. So every month I buy a few of the items. I got it so that its about $250 a month for a total of under $1500 I will be spending to get ready. That sounds like a lot but it does include a nice supply of diaper and formula. Im still nervous abot having to buy $250 worth of stuff for the next 6 months though! eeekk!

but i feel better that i know what i need to get


----------



## linz143

Nats - All members of this group are welcome to post no matter where they are in their cycle, whether that is pregnant, fertile, postpartum, menopausal, etc! I hope that all the lovely ladies that contribute regularly to this thread don't just up and leave once they have their babies, and you certainly shouldn't leave us if what you're going through turns out to be a loss. I think that we've all bonded and even though the group may become less active after some of the LO's are born, that doesn't mean that anyone should feel out of place or like they shouldn't be posting. We love hearing from you and get worried when you go missing!

Wishin - After I registered, I added up everything I had registered for (in the strange event that we'd get NOTHING off the registry - but hey, it does happen) and it was about $1500 as well. I'm going to wait until after my shower to buy anything that I'm registered for, though, which is October 6th. Oh and by the way, Target is having a great deal on diapers if you have one near you. I bought 2 jumbo size packs yesterday online (free shipping over $50) for $90, but then they also give you a $20 gift card, so we ended up getting 522 diapers (one box of Huggies sz 2, one box of Pampers sz 1) for $70. Not bad from what I have seen! 

Also - I'M A FRIKKIN SQUASH TODAY! GOODBYE STUPID EGGPLANT!!


----------



## wishnhoping

EEEEEeeeee squash!!!!! What a lovely squash you are!!!!

Thanks for the tip on the diapers checking it out right now!! According to this months plan I am supposed to buy 2 packs! 

Now I feel stupid that mine is 1500...but really one order of formula is $153 adn i think i have 3 or 4 orders in my little plan....Granted I am going off the amount we used on DS who was ALWAYS hungry and eating 8+oz at lie 2 weeks but Id rather be over prepared!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I stalked your registry (hope you dont mind) and I just have one tip I want to give you sorry for the unsolicited advice. I have found that butt paste works a lot better than desitin...just sharing didnt know if you had ever heard of buttpaste as a FTM I hadnt!


----------



## wishnhoping

and ps- that humidifier is badass! love it!


----------



## linz143

Well my list didn't include any diapers or formula, so don't go thinking you have as much stuff to buy as me! Also, remember that I got a TON of hand-me-downs so it's almost like I'm shopping for a second child rather than a first.

Most of my registry is made up of: bottles and bottle feeding accessories, swaddles, linens, stroller, car seat, baby toiletries, baby carrier, breast pump, and sleep sacks. I didn't really register for any toys or clothes since I figure BTDT moms will be better at picking them than I would! I'll just be thankful for anything that people get me. Do you think you'll have a shower for your 2nd?


----------



## linz143

LOL!!! No, go right ahead and stalk! I'm all for advice from BTDT moms! I have heard of Butt Paste! I'll check to see if Target stocks it!

Oh and the dragon humidifier went with our baby dragon theme so I figured, why not? LOL!!


----------



## linz143

Hmmm all they have is something called "Boudreaux's Paste - Butt Paste." Is that the same thing or something different?


----------



## giraffes

Nats - exactly what Linz said. You totally belong here and you can post whatever you like whenever you like. We're all thinking of you lots.

AFM - off to hospital tomorrow, so keep everything crossed. If they do keep me in and baby does have to come out I'll post it on Facebook, so those of you on there can you share it with the others?


----------



## linz143

Good luck giraffes!!! Will be stalking your fb page until we hear from you! We'll definitely keep everyone apprised of your condition if they decide to keep you. Good luck!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Giraffes -- Thinking of you tomorrow!

My friend who is due 9 days after me and is going through something similiar to Nats (except she also had 3 weeks of bleeding which has now stopped) has her follow up ultrasound tomorrow. I'm so nervous for her. I really, really, really want everything to be okay for her (and for you, Nats!).

Cris/Linz -- The best place I've found for diapers is, believe it or not, CVS! Sometimes Rite-Aid, but CVS seems to have good deals more often. You have to kind of get into couponing and using their "Extra Bucks," though, which may be too much work for some who aren't as cheap as I am. :haha: Even with her wearing size 3 and 4s now, I never pay more than 14 cents per diaper and usually much, much, much less (around 10 cents/diaper usually).
And after many diaper trials, Pampers and Huggies are all I buy now, so that's the price for those. I've yet to find a generic that works for Maisie :dohh: And I know some people like Luvs but they can really suck my butt. :haha: Ugh, they were the worst of all the diapers we've tried (including the Dollar General brand someone gave me at my work shower and I was unable to return!). I ended up returning 2 of the 3 packs of Luvs I bought.

I will say that one time Rite-Aid PAID ME 64 cents to take 4 jumbo packs of Pampers Sensitive diapers. That was nearly the most awesome thing to ever happen to me. I rode that high for days. :rofl: Yes, pitiful.

We cloth diaper all the time except overnight or when traveling, so a jumbo pack of diapers generally lasts us a month. I'm about to start buying newborn & size 1 diapers because I'm hoping by the time we get through our current 6 pack stash with Maisie, we can think about potty training (she'll only be 19 months so that's pretty wishful thinking, I know). The cloth dipes just aren't great on teeny babies so we'll probably go through a ton of disposables the first couple of weeks.


----------



## nats77

Thank you all so much, u have all made me feel very welcome and wanted. I love you all :hugs:

Giraffes I'm so sorry for what ur going thru, I am thinking of you. I don't have you on face book do I? I'm under Nat anddave please add me so I can keep updated. Anyone else who is on this thread and fancies adding me please do so, I do share my account with hubby though so its quite possible he would read anything personal, not on purpose but just because we share, although he knows about each and every one of you guys anyway, he's great and very supportive but just thought I'd let u know.

Thanks again all of you, good luck giraffes x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- yes that's the same! I love me some butt paste and I'm so thankful for the mom who told me about it! I did try desitin once because I got it at my shower and it's a
Big difference! No, I don't plan on having a shower for #2 but I may have a meet the baby party so he/she gets a celebration too. 

Julie- we looove luvs! Worked really well on Ds until he moved to pull ups then we went to huggies pull ups. We use pampers swaddlers the first month or two. We have found that buying them at Bjs is the cheapest


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- it makes me happy to see you posting!

G- we will be thinking of you! What time is your appointment?


----------



## linz143

Ladies - I forget who it was that said they got a mattress topper when I started complaining about how sleeping at night was painful and sucked (lilspy was it you?). Anyway, I ordered one in the mail last week and it arrived today. I laid down on it and it was PURE HEAVEN!! Uh-mah-gawd. Sooooooooo comfortable! I didn't even need a pillow under my head! I expect to sleep like a rock tonight!! So excited for bed tonight!


----------



## leia37

Sorry all for not posting often - blinking computers!!!! Mine runs at snail pace and takes hours to do anything and we just treated ourselves to new Tablets but i feel like i'm 100 and having probs working things out.!!!!!

Nats - I agree with all the girls. Couldnt bare you to go anywhere. Really miss you when you are not posting. Wishing tues comes quickly for you. Thinking of you all the time xx

Giraffes - Good luck today, They seem to be monitoring you well and doing whats best for you and baby. My DS came at 36 weeks and he was fine and did not have to go in NICU or incubator and he was only 4lb13. He had to have 3 days of antibiotics because my waters broke over 24 hours before he was born and needed a tube from his nose to stomach for feeding as the act of feeding/suckling was using up more energy than the milk was supplying. We were allowed home after 5 days. Thinking of you and cant wait for updates. xx

Linz - Hope you had a great nights sleep. Hoping to get around to birth stories soon - as i'm sure you've found out, we mum's love to tell our birth stories :) xx

Littlespy - I am planning on doing cloth nappies too. I got a set for every stage up to potty from ebay for just 1 pound (cant find pound sign!!!!) Figured that to start they wouldnt be any good so have brought supply of disposables for ease. Might be calling on you for advice later about washing etc. As my mum said, if i dont use them they were a very cheap set of dish cloths!!! But really must give it a good go as need to save the money. xx

Hoping all you other girls are getting on fine. xx

AFM - Feeling huge and just waiting things out. OH went back to work on sunday. had abit of panic that night, worrying that if anything happened he wouldnt get here but all was well so have chilled out abit now. He is only 3 hours away so could get back quickly if necessary. We are joining him this weekend and will be with him until baby arrives so that should take the stress off. Have to get house ready to leave it for a few weeks though which means good tidy and fridge cleaning which i really dont want to do and am avoiding!!!but want to bring baby back into clean house or somewhere that i dont have to do anything for a few days. :)


----------



## giraffes

Hi lovely ladies,

Thanks for all your kind words. Had a super hospital appointment. Consultant scanned me again and she could see urine in his bladder so he must have kidneys, which is such a relief. She's happy with his size, so if he does have to come out, she reckons he'll be just fine. She also tested to see if my waters had started leaking and they haven't. So the plan is for super close monitoring, I'm back in on Monday, and to take it slowly but try to aim for the planned date of 26th Sept. I don't need the steroids either as I'm only2 days away from 36 weeks.

Thanks for all the positive vibes, means so much.


----------



## nats77

Wow g that's great news I'm so so happy for you, have been thinking about you all morning! Thanks for letting us know xxxxxxx:happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY G!!!!!!!!!! GREAT NEWS!!! I cant beleive you are almost at the finish line...seems like jsut yesterday Linz and I were trying to convince you to take a test! ;) I am so giddy about finally seeing some baby pics on this thread!

Leia- Thats great news you get to be with your DH soon! And OMG you are so close to the end too its so crazy! I feel like this journey with you has flown by! 

Nats- how are you this morning? Your son (the older one) is such a cutie! He looks very handsome for his first day at school

Julie- I dont ever plan on cloth diapering I am just not patient enough for that! lol

Linz- you describing your bed made me totally jealous...hope you ad a wonderful night of sleep!


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - Great news!! So glad to hear the LO is doing fine. :D

Leia - I can't wait to hear your stories!

AFM - Soooo rested this morning! I slept like a log and went from tossing and turning 10+ times to only flipping over about 4 times all night! Only thing is, I spent most of the night on my left side, and every time I turned onto my right, the baby would start dragging her knee/elbow/whatever up and down the side I was laying on. It was startling and felt soooo awkward!! I couldn't stay on that side cause she just kept doing it over and over... lol!


----------



## wishnhoping

This is so funny!!!
 



Attached Files:







3xaW6.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## linz143

LOL Wishin! I love those!!

So I just got word from my boss that they may want me to fly down to southern California for a day to demo some new software I've been a project manager on to all of our sales reps down there. Problem is, I'll be 33 weeks at that point. I don't want to say no because I've never been on a business trip before and I want to go. On the other hand, has anyone flown at 33ish weeks? I think the rule is not past 36, and this would only be about an hour and a half flight. We'd probably fly down in the morning and fly back in the afternoon. Any advice from the BTDT moms?


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, he did look very smart and so grown up, hate the fact that he's not little anymore :( 

Linz I'm we jel about ur bed! We are desperate for a new mattress! I'm afraid I have no advice for the whole flying thing I have no idea! X


----------



## giraffes

Thank you all, it's such a relief. There are still no guarantees that his kidneys are functioning normally, but they do exist so our absolute worse case scenario has been ruled out.

Wishin, love the pictures!

Nats - you must be so proud of your not so wee one!

Linz- no advice really on the flying front, is there any way you can decide nearer the time? I'm still surprised how much changes week by week with regards to my ability to do things or not.


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> LOL Wishin! I love those!!
> 
> So I just got word from my boss that they may want me to fly down to southern California for a day to demo some new software I've been a project manager on to all of our sales reps down there. Problem is, I'll be 33 weeks at that point. I don't want to say no because I've never been on a business trip before and I want to go. On the other hand, has anyone flown at 33ish weeks? I think the rule is not past 36, and this would only be about an hour and a half flight. We'd probably fly down in the morning and fly back in the afternoon. Any advice from the BTDT moms?

My OB says to let them know if you're traveling by plane any time after you're showing because apparently security can give you a really hard time about it. So, get a note from your midwife that it's okay for you to fly! :thumbup: I didn't fly anywhere while pregnant with Maisie but we took several 2-3 hour car trips when I was around 32-36 weeks. I know after 36 weeks my doc doesn't really want me to really go out of town at all, though and I'm more than happy to oblige because I won't be feeling like being in a car for more than an hour or so at that point anyway.


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- yes, it was me about the mattress pad. You're welcome. Feel free to display your appreciation by purchasing a 3-4" queen sized memory foam topper and having it shipped to my address. :haha: Last pregnancy, we had about a queen sized 2 inch crappy memory foam topper topped by a full size1" less crappy memory foam topper that I usually leave on the guest bed. I'm pretty sure at some point I ended up doubling over the full sized topper on my side of the bed, too. :haha: I haven't put them on the bed again yet but I'm getting close already.

Cris - :rofl:

Giraffes -- Yay! I'm so glad you had a good appointment!

I've had to break down and order a belly band. :blush: I can't find the one from last pregnancy. I probably threw it away when I had better judgment since it was so ragged after being worn nearly every day for like 29 weeks. I've had to hair-tie rig the button on my *fat* work pants today. :haha: I've gained less weight so far with this pregnancy so I guess I'm just popping sooner. I didn't have to unbutton my pants until around 12-13 weeks with Maisie. :haha:


----------



## linz143

LittleSpy said:


> Linz -- yes, it was me about the mattress pad. You're welcome. Feel free to display your appreciation by purchasing a 3-4" queen sized memory foam topper and having it shipped to my address. :haha:

LOL!!!

And Lilspy - I was hair-tying my pants at 8-9 weeks, too and it's my first! I only gained 3 lbs in first tri, so I know it wasn't what I was eating. At 12 weeks I lifted my shirt to show my husband's cousin's wife that I couldn't even get the button closer than 3 inches away and she took pity on me and handed me 3 pairs of her old maternity jeans... lol!


----------



## linz143

Oh and I forgot the best part. When we got the topper on the mattress and DH and I laid down on it for the first time I was ooohing and ahhhing with how comfy it was. Then DH sits up and says, "Is this memory foam? Look how much deeper the imprint on your side is than mine! Haha!" I tried to smack him but I couldn't reach him cause I had sunk down so far! D'oh! Stupid skinny men!


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO at your DH's comment Linz!
Sorry cant help about flying..the only time I flew when I was pregnant was when I was 4 months...DH and I flew to Brazil to visit my family. 

I agree with the others about asking your OB and seeing how you feel around that date. Ive read claims that the air pressure can send you into labor or something if you are almost at the end but I dont know how true that is.


----------



## LittleSpy

OMG! So, that rant I went on about the woman who's child is losing weight because he is refusing the breast and she's refusing to supplement... Well, she did finally start supplementing. But apparently not enough and way too late. He's currently in the hospital because he has lost 30% of his body weight (and he's 7 months old so that's like 5 pounds) and the doctors think his body may be eating itself! And at least right now it appears this is all happening because his idealist mother "hates formula." I can't even believe... I can't believe she let it go so far. I feel so bad for this baby. :nope: Anyway, please keep him in your thoughts/prayers if you can.


----------



## wishnhoping

I hate people like her....ugh....so blinded by their own opinions and views...poor kiddo

AFM- I feel non pregnant today....ugh when will the worry end


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I'm having a wonderful day of very little to no nausea so far. I was excited at first but now of course I've gotten myself concerned about it. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I think I remember starting to have a few no-nausea days with Maisie around 10 weeks so maybe it's happening a few days early this time.


----------



## linz143

Wishin - even when I was feeling like I was about to throw up I still didn't feel pregnant. It didn't really start for me until I was feeling kicks regularly and my belly started bumping into things that I didn't realize were that close! lol!

lilspy - ewww... I can't believe a mother would allow it to go that far!! Sometimes having kids is about letting go of your beliefs in order to have a happy, healthy child. I know there are some things I probably believe that will change once I realize that it's not going to work out that way, and every parent should learn to be flexible. Being totally rigid in your structure doesn't allow you (or your child) to cope when things don't go perfectly. Yikes.... Glad I don't know her or I'd have a hard time not being nasty!


----------



## LittleSpy

I know. Right now I'm just trying to get past my disgust and be supportive. Of course there could be something else going on with him other than what meets the eye. I just hope he's going to be okay.

Good grief, I've had to change so many things about my "plan." Hasn't really gone at all like I thought (because, let's face it, wtf did I know?! :haha:). But I will say I've rolled pretty well with most of it (I got hung up on the breastfeeding thing but at least I'm past it at this point and I don't think I'll have the same emotional issues with it this time if/when it happens again). I will say at this point, this whole parenting thing is a bit easier than I think I expected, despite having the most stubborn and strong-willed toddler on the planet. :haha: And I want to think I've learned things to make next time even easier but I know that's a crock. Every baby is so different. I'm going to have no clue all over again. :haha:


----------



## linz143

I'm glad to hear you say that parenting is easier than you expected. As first time parents, people keep telling DH and I all the bad things about being parents and all the things that will change:
You know it'll be all about the baby now, and not you guys.
Be prepared to not sleep ever again! (Uhh hello I already wake between 12-17 times a night, this is nothing new)
A baby changes everything!
You have no idea what you are in for.
Hope you're ready for screaming and poopy diapers.

And even though I know that every one of those statements is valid in it's own right, the way that parents say them to you is with this "high and mighty" tone in their voice. I'm just tired of people trying to "warn" me how awful kids are, except if they were so "awful" then why did these parents giving warnings go on to have another? And then if you ask them if they'd do it all over again the same way, the answer is always yes!

I just wish that BTDT parents would tell you about the GOOD things sometimes rather than just harp on the bad things. We all know babies don't sleep, they poo, and they cry... sometimes for hours. Tell me about how you felt the first time they smiled at you and how it made you feel. Tell me about the first time they said "Dada" and how you felt. Why don't parents ever go on about those things rather than just how your life is officially over now that you're pregnant? /rant over


----------



## LittleSpy

That's the thing, I don't feel like my life has changed for the worse at all. We take her everywhere we go. Everyone keeps telling me they'll keep her when we "need a break" and people keep pushing me to leave her with someone overnight so we can have a "night away" and.... we don't want to. We LIKE being with her. She's kind of awesome. :haha: Tonight we're going to a friend's 30th birthday party. I didn't hesitate for a second. Just asked my friend if it's okay that she comes (We're the only one of our friends with a kid). He was like "Um... yes, I expected/wanted her to come!" :thumbup: We took her to a friend's birthday dinner last month (we asked then, too. Always ask). Yes, she's a handful. Yes, I had to take her outside of the restaurant before everyone else was finished because it was past her usual meltdown/bed time and she started getting fussy. But that kind of stuff doesn't bother me. It's really not a big deal. When we go place, I always just expect the worst case scenario and have a back up plan. Much more often than not, I'm pleasantly surprised by her.

I will say the first couple of months were very hard. Harder than I expected. But that's because of the baby I have. She was very, very, very, very (very) fussy at first. Cried for hours and hours and hours nonstop. That can be very upsetting (mainly because I wanted her to be happy, not because I was upset with her or anything). Her pediatrician said most babies have a time of day where they just cry and cry for hours for no real/apparent reason. She's also never been a big sleeper. People thought I was full of crap when I'd say she slept like 9 hours a day total at a month or 2 old. I wasn't full of crap. She was just very wakeful/alert. Again, that's just her. Other babies are different. She sleeps more now than she ever has before and it's still usually just 10-11 hours a day total. She's got way too much to do to sleep! :haha:


----------



## nats77

I totally agree with little!

My children changed my life completely! But for the better, yes there have been times when things have been difficult and there still are, but like Linz says what about the first time u see them smile, or walk or there first ever word, in fact every word they say when there learning to talk! They are all so exciting, or when u have been down to the shop and u come back thru the door to see your little one running to you with a big smile and outstretched arms calling "mummy", now that is amazing!or their first day at school, even at 11 yrs old it is still such a proud moment, their first school trip away when they come home and say " missed you mum, I love you" or "can't wait for your dinners mum, that food was horrible" there are millions of special heartfelt moments that you will share with your children whatever age they are, and they will more than make up for a few months of less sleep, or a few weeks of a crying baby and as for not going out anymore, we didn't adjust our lives, the children fitted in to our lives, we take them with us to lots of places, like little, and sometimes we leave them at home with grandma (who incidently loves it) .

So Linz, don't let anyone put you off because having children was the best thing that ever happened to me, and each one is as precious as the first!
You will love every minute of it I'm sure x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Yes, nats! My VERY FAVORITE part of every day is when I walk in the door from work and Maisie gets a huge grin on her face and nearly busts her butt trying to run around all her toys in the floor to get to me. And then I have to take her everywhere I go in the house for the next hour or she cries. Which may seem like a PITA to some people but I love that she wants to be with me. So, I take her to pee with me and then to change clothes and then we hang out in the kitchen while I cook dinner. :cloud9: And everything she does amazes me. Every time she figures out how something works or how to say another word (last weekend I took her with me to feed our chickens and she said "tickun!"). I almost never watch TV anymore because I just watch her play and hang out with her all evening.

All of my friends talk about how they want to travel somewhere or do certain stuff before they have kids. And I've always felt like I want to do all that stuff... except I want to do it _with my kids._ Apparently I'm weird. :haha:


----------



## giraffes

Nats and Lilspy, I love those stories, made me all teary!

AFM - I am really struggling right now. I've developed PUPPP (feel free to google it, but be warned the images are pretty horrible!) which is basically the most hideous itchy rash you can possibly imagine and it covers hands, boobs, bump, neck. I haven't slept in 2 nights and think I might actually go insane. I realise this all sounds a bit over dramatic, but it's really horrible. I know baby should carry on cooking for a bit longer, but I really want him to arrive early now, just so this will go away, which then makes me feel selfish and guilty. At 3am the only thing keeping me going was that each hour was one hour less before he arrives, which is not how I want to end my pregnancy.

Sorry for the rant but really had to tell someone and I know you'd listen.


----------



## LittleSpy

giraffes -- Oh, that sounds awful. I'm sorry!

I'm in official freak-out mode. I really hate this is happening on a Sunday because it means I'm going to be tortured all day. My ms started clearing up last week. I've had only mild nausea the last 3 days. It concerned me, but I decided to just be happy about it. And now, I'm spotting this morning. Spotting isn't even the right word, it's a little more than that. Orangish/pinkish and was there every time I wiped (which, of course, was a whole lot of times). I'm really starting to panic. And since my OB isn't open on Sundays, all I can do today is wait and see what happens and hope they'll see me tomorrow if I call first thing. We've seen the heartbeat and I'm past 8 weeks along. This isn't supposed to be happening, damn it!


----------



## nats77

Giraffes u poor thing that just sounds so so awful, u have my sympathy (not that that will help an awful lot) have you seen a doctor about it? Is there anything they can give you? :hugs: x x

Little I'm so sorry ur going thru that, it will probably turn out to be nothing to worry about, but definitely get it checked ASAP, can u not go to the er? I think the fact it's not actual blood has got to be a good thing right? My thoughts are with u hun, please let us know when u know anything :hugs: x


----------



## linz143

Giraffes, I'm so sorry to hear you've got PUPPP... I know exactly what that is because one of my friends had it while pregnant. I don't know of anything that makes it better other than having the baby. Luckily you're close!! Isn't your csection soon?

lilspy - What an awful thing to have happen on a weekend! I'm sure everything will be fine, though! Lots of people have breakthrough bleeding or spotting. Unless it's as heavy as a period or bright red, they say not to worry. When I had spotting at 6 weeks I called my practitioner and they had me in for an ultrasound 2 hours later. Definitely call first thing tomorrow morning and demand a scan! I wouldn't do emergency just because it'll probably run you $250 just to walk in and have them say there's nothing they can do.

AFM - I just got back from shopping at a huge second hand baby sale. Basically moms in the area consign their stuff at whatever price they want and then on the last day of the weekend it's all half off. So I got out of there with 27 outfits, 6 pairs of baby mittens, 4 infant hats, 2 rattles, and 1 book for $19.50!! What a steal! That's 12.18 in GBP for the ladies over the pond.


----------



## giraffes

Thanks everyone, I'm at the hospital again tomorrow for a CTG so I am going to speak to them about it to see if there are any different creams I can try. 2 and 1/2 weeks to the section, which I know shouldn't seem like a long time but it does right now!!

Lilspy - good luck and fingers crossed


----------



## nats77

Blimey I forget that u guys in the USA have to pay to go to hospital, I guess I take it for granted that if something happens I can go to hospital without the worry of what it'll cost! Sorry didn't mean to be insensitive :blush: x x x


----------



## linz143

Haha Nats, no worries! You weren't being insensitive! I see so often ladies on here saying just to go to emergency and I know they must be from the UK. It's different with all insurance plans and stuff but at least with mine it's a $250 copay to go to emergency and a $0 copay to call and make an appointment with any available doctor who can just see you during work hours during the weekdays.

Over here they basically say "Unless you are dying (or don't have insurance) do not go to the emergency room."


----------



## nats77

I can't imagine lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

I definitely didn't feel like you were being insensitive, Nats! Plenty of women in the US would suggest I go to the ER, too. I feel like emergency rooms here are for actual emergencies (ie, if I was in a whole lot of pain or bleeding very heavily -- if MY life was in danger). 
That said, there are still plenty of people who go to ER for non-emergencies so when you go and it's not super urgent, you're going to wait for-ev-er. Especially on a Sunday when even a lot of urgent care doctors here are closed. The ER sees people by what they deem is the biggest emergency. I bet they'd consider someone with a sore throat more urgent than a crazy emotional pregnant woman with some pretty light spotting. :wacko: And as Linz said, most insurances have a huge deductible when you go to the ER, especially if you're not admitted to the hospital (this is to discourage people from going to the ER for non-emergency situations).

The spotting hasn't gotten worse, and what I've seen since about noon today has all been brown, I think, so that's a good thing. I'm definitely calling in sick to work tomorrow and calling my OB first thing. I've had a bit of pain on the left side where the cyst is so I'm going to play into that aspect of it to make them want to see me immediately. The pain has been mild and I'm not even sure I should go to the doctor now. But I got myself so worked up earlier today I really need reassurance that everything is okay. 

Thanks for reading and responding, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## leia37

Littlespy - sounds worrying for you but hope everything is going to be fine xx

Giraffes - that sounds horrible. Hope all goes well at hospital tomorrow.

AFM - got down to OHs flat. chilled for hour and now my waters have broken so looks like baby is showing up within the next few days. debating when to go into hospital. at 36 and a half weeks should i go in now or wait abit. Probably go in in next few hours, will let u ladies know when i can. have to say very excited, will find out whether boy or girl very soon. a bit scared too. really hoping not too bad but worried about having to push melon out of my vajayjay!!!! wish me luck x


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, exciting Leia!

Over here, doctors/midwives tend to have a fit if you let more than 24 hours go by after your water has broken before you get to the hospital. Not sure how it is over there. Not exactly sure what I'd do, but I'd probably be inclined to wait a few hours because I know my doctor would be champing at the bit to jack me up on pitocin if I went to the hospital straight away. :haha: I'm so excited for you!


----------



## leia37

thanks littlespy. will probably wait a few hours and then go in. hosital not expecting us so think they will be happier if go early rather than late, should be quite quiet early hours of sunday night and when labour does kick in, it goes very fast for me. hopefully no being rushed down corridors, this time. also kids asleep so can leave them with oh's flatmate's girlfriend and they probably wont know we're gone. DD1 knows if we're not here to go to her. slightly worried as havent been here a night yet so very new for kids. they will be safe and thats what counts, got to concerntrate on baby now. should maybe try to sleep but too excited :))


----------



## nats77

Wow leia that's so exciting! Bet u have gone to the hospital by now so no point in me asking you questions lol, can't wait for the update! Thinking of you hun x x x


----------



## nats77

Little how u doing today? Any news? Thinking of you x


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG I missed a lot! I had a super busy weekend and didnt even have a chance to check in on my phone...so just catching up now

Leia- OMG OMG! I hope you are at the hospital having your baby! I wish you all the best for a healthy delivery and will most certainly be thinking of you...gosh I wish you were on FB so we could get updates! lol....big hugs my friend I cant wait to meet the latest member to our group :)

Giraffes- I heard of PUPPs durring my first pregnancy...I am so so sorry you got it! I can imagine how uncomfortable you are. Hopefully your little one cooperates and decides to grace us early! If hes ready of course!

Linz- I can not even name the million of ways that my sons changed my life. He just taught me so much...a love that I have never ever known even existed, patience, that I love being a mother. He says the sweetest things to me that fill my heart with such joy that I literally want to burst at the seams. Hes def an angel in my eyes in spite of his "spirited" ways I would not change one bit of him. This weekend alone hes melted my heart a million times over. I asked him B why doyou love me so much? he says "because Momma you're my girl!". Then last night I gave him his milk before bed and he said "Mommy you know you make the best milk ever?"...lol we all heat it up in the same cup for one minute..but since its me making it he loves it that much more. Motherhood is an experience that I think is un explainable and that unless you go through it yourself you just cant posibbly understand. I dont even think fathers get it to be honest. 

Julie- I am worried about you please let us know whats going on and if you are going in for a scan. I hope its nothing and its jsut normal spotting. Please please check in when you can


----------



## wishnhoping

AFM- Im going through a really rought time. I dont know if I have mentioned it before but I was diagnosed as biploar when I was 13. When I first got pregnant with DS I was worried about how my depression would be because I havent been medicated for years and I was worried about getting depressed during pregnancy or post partum...I read up on it talked to family members about it. It was something that actually scared me because I have often read stories on the news about mothers killing their young children and were later found to be bipolar that just snapped...I was so so scared just from reading those stories. I alwasy thought omg could that happen to me. I took no risks and I really asked my family to be vigilant with me if they saw my mood change etc to take action. Luckily I had no issues with depression during that pregnany and in fact it lifted me to such happiness I was literally on cloud 9. 

Now this pregnancy...I have been a little crazy. I have been blaming hormones because it wasnt that bad but last night I really lost it. I really jsut felt myself getting out of control and it scared me. I can tell my depression is coming back. My mood swings have been horrible, my temper has gotten worse, my bouts of crying...I am so scared and I dont know what to do. DH has really not been supportive and my parents who know the most about my depression are away in Europe for another 2 weeks, I could talk to my sister but shes a pyschologist and she uses her stupid terms on me and makes me go crazy. I feel so alone...You all know I want this baby more than anything and I know that me feeling this way is a pure chemical reaction going on but its breaking my heart that a pregnancy I wanted so badly is turning out like this


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and look...Im a lime :) that made me a little happy


----------



## nats77

Wishn what a difficult time for you, I don't know that I can say anything that will help but know that we are all here for you, I have no experience of bipolar but it must be very scary for you to be going thru. Wish I could give you some good advice, I hope you feel better soon x x x


----------



## nats77

Little any news? 

Afm I'm getting a lot of pain today so I guess this will be the start of my miscarriage, typical as I've got my scan tomorrow! But I suppose it's better than going to It with false hopes. 
Will let u know any change but I really think this is it now, the end of my dream :(


----------



## wishnhoping

hey Nats- how are you feeling? I hope the cramping was nothing....jsut wanted to let you know Im thinking of you


----------



## wishnhoping

ugh keep checking in for Julie...come on update!


----------



## LittleSpy

Everything is okay!! I'm completely shocked as I had myself totally convinced I was miscarrying after I started bleeding bright red starting last night and cramping this morning. :nope:

I'm so happy. The u/s tech found a small subchorionic hemorrhage which she thought may be the source of the bleeding. She said there's no blood behind the placenta or anything threatening to the baby. Baby is measuring spot on 9w4d and had a strong heartbeat - 173bpm. I'm supposed to take it easy. My OB said she doesn't feel as though this puts me at an increased risk for miscarriage. I'm so relieved.

The cyst is still there but they said it still isn't scary looking, just big. I saw her measure it this time and it's 11cm! As for my morning sickness disappearing, doc told me to be happy. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Thinking of you, Nats. :hugs:

My friend in the situation similar to you got a weird report at her last u/s. Baby had grown the exact appropriate amount between ultrasounds and was measuring 6+1 but there was still no heartbeat. She's still bleeding. She was due 9 days after me based on her lmp. And she got her bfp 4 days before her af was due. So, her being 3 weeks behind me is impossible based on her dates. :shrug: For that to be possible it means she was getting bfps before the docs are saying the baby was conceived.


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Julie thats great news! I was totally freaked out when you werent posting. I cant imagine how relieved you must be! ***HUG*** Glad everything is ok!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- :hugs: I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I struggle with severe depression at times so I'm, of course, terrified about having ppd again because it was so bad this time last year after having Maisie that I was suicidal. :nope: So although I could never say I know exactly what you're going through, I do struggle with something similar. PPD was very scary for me. I had the "typical" invasive fleeting thoughts of harming baby. They were super upsetting. I was taking the POP at the time and I think that really made it worse. I go nuts every time I take hormonal birth control. I think I may try a copper IUD after Maisie.


----------



## nats77

little im so happy! have been so worried for you! xx


----------



## giraffes

Leia - wow, good luck! Will be thinking of you lots

Little - fantastic news!

Nats - big hug and good luck tomorrow, will be keeping everything crossed for you

Wishin - big hugs, I have no advice on bipolar, but do you have someone you can talk to about it?

AFM - ctg was all fine but my doctor was busy and her junior had never seen a puppp case before so couldn't help. I now have to go in for extra monitoring on we'd, see my insult ant on thurs and a scan on fri.


----------



## wishnhoping

I wonder how Leia is getting along she prob has a baby by now!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and just to update you guys about my "friend's" baby who had lost so much weight -- They're still in the hospital. He's gaining weight (you know... now that he's eating). He also had the same virus his dad and older brother had a couple of weeks go which was causing a high fever (which had his mother deluded into thinking his weight loss was somehow not directly her fault :dohh: But today I saw her facebook status said something like "The weight loss treatment may be as simple as giving him more calories." No s***.). Anyway, looks like he's going to be okay. They're keeping him in the hospital until he gains more weight. So at least a couple more days. I know she was so worried and scared about what happened and I'd hate for anyone to feel like that. I just can't seem to get past the part where it's all her own fault. :nope:


----------



## nats77

Well ladies my dream is over, my scan showed no growth :cry: my baby has definitely grown wings :cry: I don't know how I'm feeling really I'm so so sad for the loss of my baby, but glad that the waiting is over! I am booked in for an erpc tomorrow morning, 
I don't think I will be on for a little while, I just need some time to come to terms with this,
I'm not leaving you forever, just until I feel a bit better. Thank you all so much and I wish u all loads of luck, take care x x x

P.s Linz it's fine with me for u to update the front page, and wishn I'm ok with u adjusting me from ur bump buddy, just in case u didn't Want to ask x x c


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh Nats. I'm so sorry. :hugs: Please know I'm here to listen if you want to talk.


My friend also got bad news late yesterday evening. Her doctor called her and told her she got the results of her bloodwork and with her hormone levels being so low, there was no way she had a viable pregnancy. She's having a D&C this morning. :nope:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I am very very sorry for your loss, I hope and pray that you will find peace. Its just not fair...Ill be thinking of you my friend.

I had some more spotting...it will never be less scary no matter how many times people tell me that brown/pinkish is fine. I am also still losing weight which is starting to worry me now. I will be calling the Doctor today.


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh, Cris. I'm sorry. Mine has been mostly brown now for the last 18 hours or so. That bright red stuff was totally freaking me out. 

We just have to remember the chances of miscarriage this far along in pregnancy are REALLY low considering everything has been good and we've seen heartbeats and babies have measured correctly and all that. Even with bleeding/spotting most women go on to have healthy pregnancies and carry to term and have healthy babies. Especially since we've both had health pregnancies before. 

U/s tech said my little hemmorhage was probably due to baby getting good and snug. Essentially implantation bleeding like someone said earlier. Also, my doctor told me yesterday that I wouldn't miscarry at this point without _significant_ cramping.

I'm not going to tell you not to worry because I know first hand that's impossible. But the odds really and truly are in our favor. Big time. Just call your doctor and get the earliest urgent-appointment time possible. My doctor squeezed me in 40 minutes after I called yesterday! I was there for 2 hours, but it was very well worth the wait.


----------



## giraffes

Nats - so so so sorry. We will be here whenever you need us and till then take care of yourself and your family.


----------



## LittleSpy

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks with Maisie 9+5 with Deucey.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wishnhoping

No way Julie!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

where is everyone :(

I feel ok....I have been having lots of pulling and stretching so I am really uncomfortable. Lots of pressure too. 

I dont think I told you guys but I felt pretty good Monday night and ate a good dinner only to throw it all up within and hour of eating it....ugh!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ew, I'm sorry Cris! But you _officially_ have morning sickness now, right? :winkwink: 

Now, I feel SO much better with nausea almost completley gone (WHAT?!?!), but I've nearly thrown up every morning this week. I thought Monday it was just because I was so anxious and upset about the cramping/spotting but yesterday morning I came the closest I've come to throwing up in over 7 years. :haha: I even opened the toilet lid which I always refuse to do because doing that is just admitting it's actually about to happen. :haha: But I somehow managed to keep it down. Yuck. Anyway, I much prefer being very sick once a day for like 5-10 minutes to being nauseous all day every day. I'm afraid it's going to come back. Been almost a week now without it being bad.


----------



## linz143

I'm here, I'm here! Sorry I've been doing more stalking than typing lately as work has really picked up on top of the fact that I am still doing Jury Duty in the afternoon which means I'm basically trying to get everything I normally do in 8-9 hours done in 5. My boss even bought me an orchid and gave me a card this morning to say thanks for all my hard work lately (the auditors have been making it a real fire drill for us lately). Yesterday I barely had 5 minutes to stuff a sandwich in my mouth before having to run out the door to court. And in the same morning, I had a dentist appointment that I nearly threw up twice at (the recline of the chair put me in a cold, nauseous sweat). So things have just been crazy for me lately. On top of that my back is now killing me and I've started to get a sore throat. Is it the weekend yet?!

Nats - I'm so sorry honey. We will miss you dearly. Anytime you need to talk just let us/me know. We will always be here for you.

Leia - Can't wait to hear from you on how everything went! I hope we get pictures!

Wishin - I know it won't change anything, but I'm sure your LO is fine even with the spotting! Did you make an appointment or when is your next US scheduled?

lilspy - I can't believe your bump already! Although I have heard your second shows sooner than your first!

Luckily closing arguments and deliberation start today, so once the trial is officially over I'll be back into my normal routine and posting more often. I've been way stressed out and even had a dream that I had to stay at work and missed jury duty and got arrested for not going. Also, I'd really like the stabbing pain in my lower spine to stop, but I have a feeling it's "just one of those pregnancy things." Two tylenol takes the edge off, but each step is still painful and jarring.


----------



## LittleSpy

Woah. 30 weeks, Linz?! This whole thing is moving too fast for me. I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! We need to slooooooowwwwww iiiiiiiiittttttttttt dooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwn.

And I think my spotting is winding down now. Granted, I've thought that a couple times already only for it to start up again right after. I'm almost afraid for it to stop completely because I know it's going to give me a heart attack if it starts up again. Especially if it's bright red again. Thankfully I haven't seen any of that mess since Monday morning. All brown/pink since then.

Cris, what's going on with yours? Did you say you were calling your doctor yesterday? Maybe I missed something.

Oh, and I don't think I told anyone I cancelled the interview yesterday. I was just too frazzled after what's been going on and my husband was really concerned about the fact that I'd be "behind the fence" at a juvenile justice detention center. I also decided it's just too much to try to start a new job when I'm pregnant (unless of course it means I get to move where I want to live!).


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I never called the Doctor, the spotting was just that one time I wiped and it was barely there. It just freaks me out since I had no sort of bleeding with ds. I'm glad urs is going away too. I feel like my ms is getting worse not better! On one hand it makes me happy since it kind of let's me know beams is ok, but it's just so hard to feel crappy for this long when I have to take care of ds too. I'm def happy for the age gap right now! He entertains himself quite a bit since I am almos always in bed

Linz- woah! When did it become 30 weeks!? That's crazy! I had no idea u were still doing jury duty! Must be one helluva a case! I loved your flowers orchids are my favorite and purple is my favorite color :) im glad u see and end in sight

Haley- when do you find out the gender?

G- how are things going?? Ur almost done too!!

Leia- I hope you post soon!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh my next u/s is Monday when I do my 1st tri screen. I'll be 12 weeks


----------



## leia37

Hi ladies. We had a little boy on monday afternoon about 3ish. Weighing around 2900g/6lb 2. The birth itself was great - well you know. We were left on our own most of time. Managed without any drugs and although they wanted to they allowed me not to go in stirrups and did not do episiotomy. They also allowed the cord to stop beating before they cut (completely unheard of here) Had small tear but i have to say the comfortabliest i have felt post partum. Didnt hurt to wee and pooing hast been to bad although still trying to avoid it. Baby got given to us straight away and tried to feed. Unfortunately things went downhill from there. Realised baby wasnt breathing properly although appeared fine to start. From that moment my life has been an emotional rollercoaster. They rushed him off and wouldnt let OH go with him so we waited without news for over an hour - one of the most terrifyying i've ever had. He is now in neonatal unit. He just wasnt ready to be born yet. The first day on ventilator, recieving oxygen and all sorts of antibiotics. They have now managed to take him off oxygen and is breathing on his own although not yet steady enough even in rest for them to be happy. I am expressiiing and they have started giving him food through a tube. We are just playing a waiting game now. Feels like its been forever already, have to keep remindiing myself that its only been 60 hours and cant expect to rush things. I see him in the incubator and think i just want to take him home and then think no, i just want to be able to hold him and cuddle him. My poor OH never even got to do that. Still things are moving in the right direction and everyday there is an improvement.

I have been released now and we have at least a week if not longer of him being in hospital. I will post a photo of my gorgeous boy when i can sort this technology out. He still has no name and we are really struggling. Hopefully something will come to us soon as only have 2 weeks to register him in. Will give you girls updates when i get a chance. Off to play with my other babies and make life seem abit normal for them whilst OH seeing baby this morning and i will go in this afternoon.

Nats hon- I am so sorry, big hugs to you xx


----------



## nats77

Leia i have been silently stalking just to see how you were doing, im so so sorry you are having to go thru this, it must be so difficult for you.
Please know i am thinking of you and your little boy and your family and i hope he makes a speedy recovery and is home with you before you know it 
sending great big hugs to you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Leia -- Congratulations!!! I'm sorry you're having a tough time now. I know it must be so difficult being in the thick of it but pretty soon everything is going to be wonderful and your little boy will be home with you and this will just be a distant memory. :flower: Thinking of you!


----------



## wishnhoping

LEIA! CONGRATS!!!! I know its though right now but I am so happy to hear that your lo is making improvements daily! Soo enough he will be home with you. Im over the moon excited to welcome our first baby to the group I cant wait to see pictures!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies, sorry for no post but I have been stalking. 

Nats- I am so sorry, you and your family are in my prayers.:hugs:

Leia-Congrats on the baby boy, wishing you and your little man a speedy recovery with lots of prayer.:hugs:

I am glad to see that everyone is doing good.

AFM-I am a mess I haven't had a good nights sleep in weeks. I am 37 weeks today and measuring at 39 weeks so I never know what my doctor is going to say or do when I go in. My next appointment is tomor so I am hoping that things are going ok and there is no talk of inducing, as I would much rather go on my own.


----------



## giraffes

Leia - congratulations on the arrival of your little boy, although I'm sure celebrations are not what you feel right now. It sounds like he's made amazing progress already, and hopefully will continue to improve hour on hour. We'll be thinking and praying for you all.

First- sorry you're not feeling so good.

Wishin - can't believe you have your 12w scan soon!

AFM - saw the consultant and the dermatologist today, am now on steroids and lots of creams to try and give me some relief and allow him to keep cooking for a bit longer. Another scan tomorrow :)


----------



## wishnhoping

First- I hope you get some relief soon and come back and let us know how your appt went! I know you and G will be next!

G- Are the steroids helping? I hope so! You seem to be in better spirits :) Let us know about your scan tomorrow! 

I feel non pregnant again (well a little nausea) so Im in freak out mode as usual. I might go ahead and invest in a doppler just for peace of mind. I am now 12lbs down...ugh.


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- My symptoms started coming and going big time by 10 weeks with dd. :thumbup: I have no symptoms except bloating and fatigue right now (oh yeah, and the big huge baby bump :dohh:). LOVING IT! :haha:

Red spotting started again last night though. LAME. Not seeing much today but I'm not holding my breath that it's over.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I seem to be getting the spotting after bm's. (sorry tmi) its not even like I am straining too much because I have developed a slight case of diarreah these last few days so I dont get it...I am just convincing myself that its from straining since its not a lot of blood, just brown twinged cm. 

I did go ahead and buy a doppler though...I am hoping it will ease my fears.


----------



## LittleSpy

It may... but PLEASE don't freak out if you can't find the heartbeat. I tried twice on Sunday to find the heartbeat with mine and couldn't. I didn't freak out (well, you know, any more than I was already)because I knew it was very early. I was just hoping I'd find it and that would make me feel better.

I wasn't able to find it with Maisie until 11 weeks 6 days. And then I could only find it if I was about to burst to pee. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL Well I will be prob over 12 weeks when I get it so I WILL freak out if I cant find it...but I told myself that before using it I have to watch some instructional videos on utube

I cant believe 12 weeks is almost here....4 more days...

Haley- where are you hon? I wanna know when you find out! it should be soon i think!


----------



## wishnhoping

ooo and I just got an email saying my order shipped (doppler) so I might get it Monday! (at 12 weeks!)


----------



## wishnhoping

not that it will matter much since I have my scan that day lol! Im just hoping this residual nausea means baby is thriving and everything is fine


----------



## giraffes

The steroids are already making a difference, I'm so happy! It's gone from being all I could think about, life-ruining to a minor thing after just one dose. Hurrah hurrah hurrah.

Wishin - please be careful with the Doppler, you mustn't get stressed if you can't hear anything.


----------



## wishnhoping

I will try really hard not to worry I just feel so stressed this entire pregnancy I am hoping it will give me some piece of mind. It will be nice to have my scan and (hopefully) see that all is ok so when I try to use my doppler if I dont hear anything I will know its just human error

So glad you are feeling better G!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> LOL Well I will be prob over 12 weeks when I get it so I WILL freak out if I cant find it...but I told myself that before using it I have to watch some instructional videos on utube
> 
> I cant believe 12 weeks is almost here....4 more days...
> 
> Haley- where are you hon? I wanna know when you find out! it should be soon i think!

I have to keep in mind that when I was 12 weeks pregnant with Maisie, I was 30 pounds lighter than I am now.:dohh: I often her bigger girls saying they can't find the heartbeat as early.

I'm just hoping since I know more of what I'm listening for and I remember where I found her early on last time, maybe I'll have better luck this time. :wacko:

Good thing you'll have your u/s to keep you going for a week or 2 if it takes you a little longer to find it! What kind of doppler did you get?


----------



## LittleSpy

And I just know everything is fine, Cris. I'm so happy we're bump buddies! :flower: Is 10-11 hours too far to drive for baby play dates? :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Oooo yea forgot about the whole being fat thing being a factor...ugh. Maybe this wasnt such a great idea. Oh well, we will find out soon enough if I can find it!

Im reall happy we are bump buddies too, could we ever have predicted this 2 years ago? The best part is that after bump buddies we get to go back to being weight loss buddies...and we MUST get back to Onderland!

Today I feel better than I have in awhile...just waiting for the catch, lol


----------



## giraffes

Happy happy day. I've managed to increase the amount to fluid to just creep into the normal range, we saw baby's kidneys and the monitoring was fine! So so happy :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Hooooray!!!!!!!!!!!! Great news!!! U must feel so relieved!


----------



## linz143

Yay, giraffes!! That is wonderful news! Only 2 1/2 weeks to go?! But of course your section is before then, so even less! Are you getting nervous? I watched a birth on a tv show last night (they didn't show any graphic parts, just the woman having a few contractions and pushing a couple times). When the baby came out and I saw how BIG newborns are (yes they are relatively small, but big when considering where they are stuffed!) I kinda freaked! I was thinking... "THAT IS COMING OUT OF WHERE?!"

I almost think it's better to NOT watch babies being born so just the thought of it won't make me nervous. I wasn't before I watched that last night!

Wishin - I have an Angelsounds doppler and although I was able to hear baby right away at 11 weeks or so, there were a couple times in later weeks where I just could not find her. I think even at 14 weeks I had a mini panic attack because it took me 5 long minutes to find her, when all the other times I'd found her straight away.

AFM - working from home this morning and STILL DELIBERATING in the jury. So over the wonderful legal system education I am getting at this point and ready to be able to work a full day again!! However, baby is happily destroying my appetite with her non stop kicking these days. My comfort level is rapidly declining and I still have 10 weeks to go?! Ack!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- what show did you watch? I happened to stumble onto a station that was having these shows called " Im pregnant and..." then a show about a high school for pregnant or teen moms. It showed some births and I do try to avoid them it freaks me out too. I didnt watch any for DS and I felt fine going into the hospital. The Doctor was like do you want the mirror down so you can watch?! UHM HELL NO! 

I came to find out later that my mom did NOT stick to the room rules and took very graphic pictures of my labor..like literally several shots of his head coming out of my whoha...so gross! I hope my sister doesnt want me in the room (ugh i think she will) because ill be so grossed out. Ill be 8 months pregnant at 32 weeks pregnant at that point so hopefully she will take pity on me and not ask me to. 

I promise not to freak out guys ... (lol...ok i lie)


----------



## wishnhoping

i also have a deep fear of being cut....i have somehow convinced myself they will cut me this time....im petrified.


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> Im reall happy we are bump buddies too, could we ever have predicted this 2 years ago? The best part is that after bump buddies we get to go back to being weight loss buddies...and we MUST get back to Onderland!

Oh yeah. And I'm going to KICK YOUR ASS getting there! :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

After Maisie, I can't decide if it's worse to be cut or to tear. Ugh.


----------



## wishnhoping

There's the Julie I know and love! 

I am so sick of Being over 200lbs. - I want to get to Onderland and stay there!! 

I think I tore a bit with Brayden but apparently got like 1 stitch? I didn't ask many questions...don't know don't tell! Hehe


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, I just knew because my OB told me she was going to stitch me up. Annnddddd... after she had been down there for like 30 minutes I was like "um.... You've been down there a while. Is it really that bad?" And of course she told me no. :haha: But then she was down there at least 15-20 more minutes. And when I went in for my 6 week check up she said a lot of my stitches were still there and that nothing could go up there for 3 more weeks. As though I was going to let anything go near there for at least that long! :haha: That thing was the absolute worst part of the whole experience for me. Obviously I'm doing it again anyway, but I really hope that part isn't quite as bad. Doc prescribed a BUNCH of percocet. But I couldn't take it because I was breastfeeding. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I took so many 800mg prescription ibuprofen tablets that my stomach got really jacked up after a few days. So then I just went without pain meds at all. I just dread the same thing happening. I know it could've been worse but out of all the people I know who have given birth, I seem to have had a harder time with my tear than the vast majority (or... all of them). So I don't know if I'm just that big of a wimp or if mine was more severe or at a weird angle or what. But, I still have pain from it today. My friend told me I made her very happy she had to have a c-section. :haha: Again, I don't think that should freak anyone here out because like I said, I seem to have had more trouble than most. I know it's because she came out so insanely fast. She also had/has a big fat head. :haha: I may ask for more coaching during the pushing part this time if I get another epidural (haha, listen to me -- "if" :haha:).


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning ladies, I hope all is doing well.:hugs

AFM- doctor's appt. went good, still measuring 2 weeks bigger but other than that she sounds good and I'm not showing any signs of her coming anytime soon (tomorrow) LOL!!!.. She did say that she was in position but was floating and that walking would help get her on down, so next week we are doing the NST and pelvix exam, so hopefully some progress and then Baby soon after..

I also got my Maternity pics so I figured since I haven't posted any belly pics I would share some of these with you ladies.


----------



## firsttimer30

Damn computer!!! maybe it will let me post some a little later.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi first!! I can't wait to see pics! That's great news that you are feeling well I'm sure baby girl will be here soon enough! Try to get lots of rest!


----------



## wishnhoping

My Doppler came today! Yea that was fast! Sure enough couldn't find the hb but I'm not worried... Too much

Nausea was gone today and I stuffed myself silly! Still tired but not as bad... Hopefully this is the end of fatigue and nausea!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - where are you looking for it? Right now it should be at your pubic line, but it could be on the left or the right. At my scan at 11w5d, baby was moving all over the place so they won't be in one place for long. Also, another time I couldn't hear it because she was underneath the artery on my left side. I'd hear my HB and move away from it, not realizing hers was faintly beneath it.


----------



## giraffes

Also, it'll depend where your placenta is! I have an anterior placenta, which made it much trickier to hear early on using hubby's stethoscope. But I could hear my placenta nicely swooshing away :)

10 days to go... Last day of double figure days!


----------



## wishnhoping

10 DAYS!!!! SOOOOO SOOOOON!!! :)

I think I found it this morning. I did it first thing when I woke up since my bladder was full and on my left side (yes, I was checking down low) the HB was at 155-163...thats too high to be anything but baby right?


----------



## wishnhoping

I saw several utube videos telling me where to check how to do it and what it should sound like but it still didnt sound like the hb to me


----------



## giraffes

Sounds like baby to me! Well done wishin :)

Quick q for you ladies that have done this before... Did your braxton hicks get stronger and stronger before you went into labour? Mine have gone from just one of those things that you feel, to actually pretty painful, and now make my back sore too, over the course of the week. They last much longer and wake me up in the night. Really don't want to go into labour before the ELCS date!


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning!

Giraffes- how are you doing? I am sorry I really cant help...I dont remember if my braxton hicks got worse or not :( I hope your little guy hangs in there!

Leia- How is your little man doing? I hope you get to take him home soon. I have been thinking of you

Nats- how are you doing my dear? 

AFM- I have my genetics screen today so I get to see the baby. I am excited to see a fully formed baby on the screen this time. I hope everything is ok...

On good news- one of my friends from college (I think I have mentioned her before) had a loss at 20+ weeks. She just announced yesterday that she caught her rainbow. Shes due April 3rd. I am so happy for her


----------



## LittleSpy

I think baby is hiding under my artery on the right because every time I hover over it, I hear a very fast heartbeat that doesn't quite sound like twice as fast as mine (sounds faster). But I can't tell if it's baby for sure or not just because it's so muddled so I don't count it. :haha:

Happy 12 weeks, Cris! Sounds like like you found baby! I think the key this early is to be about to pee your pants. I used to find Maisie and then have to immediately bolt for the bathroom. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

giraffes -- Now, this goes with the disclaimer that everyone/every pregnancy/every labor is different.
I was in prodromal labor for over 2 weeks before Maisie was born. Even lost my mucous plug at 38 weeks before all that started. So yes, I was having some painful contractions that were worse than the BH contractions I had (they started being pretty constantly present for me around 28 weeks). Sometimes, I'd even time them and see a pattern for a while, every 5-6 minutes or so and I'd think we were about to ge started, and then they'd get sporadic again. :dohh: They definitely got worse and more regular and more painful at night when I had been more physically active throughout the day. Sometimes I had trouble sleeping through them, especially the night before my due date on.

But when I was actually in labor. There was no wondering if I was in labor or not :haha: I was induced, but I imagine regular contractions are just as intense. Can't talk, can't breathe intense. Dd wasn't born until about 7 hours after my contractions got super intense. So for me this time, I won't be worrying too much about making it to the hospital. The hospital is only about 5 minutes away from us, anyway. I understand you not wanting to go before you cs date, though. Although it's certainly possible for women to go "early" with their first (Cris!), my understanding is that the average 1st baby comes past their due date (I had to force mine out. :haha:).


----------



## wishnhoping

I fully expect #2 to come early ....no way am I popping out a 10lber! Hopefully he/she will gracefully make an apperance on their own...I really dont want to induce, but will if I have to. My problem with inducing is that I feel like I chose the birthdate..haha I know thats stupid but I feel like it should be a surprise. 

I know I was having BH for awhile before labor because I was walking around 3cm for over a month...so yah...they were working but they were not painful that I recall. 


Julie- I couldnt sit there and try to keep finding the hb because I thought my bladder would explode if I pushed down on it any more. lol. I am def not rushing to the hospital this time either. I will probably take a nice long hot shower, eat something, clean my house then go! ha! I was in labor for 13 hours with only like maybe an hour of pushing so f that! I will wait awhile...


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris - yes, I feel you on the birthday thing! That drove me nuts with Maisie but I was to a point where I just wanted her the eff out and didn't care anymore. :haha: My problem with induction is being in the hospital bed hooked up to an IV the whole time. :wacko:

I can only imagine my husband's panic when he figures out I'm in labor and refusing to go to the hospital. :haha:

I hated scheduling labor/birth. My husband loved the convenience of it. :haha:


----------



## giraffes

Thanks all, I guess it's just my body gearing up for a process it deosn't need to do. Hopefully it'll just carry on gearing up rather than kickstarting the process! His head is really engaged, which is great as it means my heartburn has gone, but not great from the ouchiness of whatever he's headbutting! I'm definitely in the super tired phase, could happily sleep all day right now. 9 days to go...


----------



## wishnhoping

9 days....single digits! Now I feel like 196 days is FOREVER away! LOL

Julie- I know there was not other option in your case and I would have done the same thing. When I scheduled m induction I had mixed feelings..I was excited to know he was finally coming and that I could be prepared but sad that it was planned and not a surprise like ooo what will his bday be. Lil man had plans of his own though. 

For me being such a planner youd think that Id want to choose the date right?

ugh today is dragging...I purposefully left a bunch of work from friday to do today so Id stay busy and time would fly but I finished it all about 30 mins ago so I still have 2.5 hours before I can leave for my appt.!


----------



## giraffes

The whole time difference thing is rubbish, I just checked in to see how it had gone Wishin and you haven't been yet!!! Good luck xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I don't remember. Are you planning to share your news (fb/mfp) after the u/s today? Haha I don't know why I'm so antsy about you sharing. :haha: So excited to see pics! Are you going to try to get a nub shot? I never had the nerve to ask with Maisie. :haha: But got a really crappy one incidentally at my 12+5 doc appointment (when the doc couldn't find the heartbeat on doppler... they have really crappy old u/s machines in each exam room for those cases) and immediately went from "knowing" she was a boy to thinking she was a girl.

My gender u/s is a month from tomorrow! Gonna be the longest month ever. At least I get another u/s at my appointment next Friday. Having a humongous cyst is fantastic! :rofl:

I feel like my bloat is easing up a bit. I've dropped a few pounds and I didn't have to wear my belly band this morning (though I'm regretting that decision right now after eating lunch. :dohh:).


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks G! I am driving to my appt now

Julie- I don't think I will be sharing yet. I have conviced my self that since this is my last I have to announce it some spectacular way but I have yet to think of one! Lol


----------



## wishnhoping

The scan was great it took a good 30 minutes and she took millions of pictures. Baby was jumping all around, drinking the fluid, and having an all out party. It was so cute and amazing to watch.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleSpy

:cloud9:Yay!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Stupid spotting has started up again full force it seems. :nope: I thought it had stopped because I've hardly seen any since Friday. It's so impossible not to worry about it. I cleaned my house for a couple of hours yesterday. Apparently that was "overdoing it."


----------



## leia37

Wishin - fantastic scan pic. beautiful, congrats xx

Little Spy - i might have missed some posts. have they given you a reason for the spotting. I did alot of spotting/bleeding with DS1. They scanned and said there was just some free flowing blood. Didnt make it any less terrifying. I hope it eases for you, good reason to rest up xx

Giraffes - my BH definately got worse, although just tightening really but was staaarting to feel uncomfortable. If I over did it they were definately more frequent to the point where i thought i should start to monitor them but as Litlespy said, once real contractions kick in there is no mistaking them.

AFM - last few days have seen real improvements. Got first cuddle on saturday andd he has moved on leaaps and bounds since then. Even due to come home today, we got all ready, was told that he could come home and then they came back an hour later and said he hasnt put on any weight for couple of days so he had to stay. Was gutted. Nurses were really sweet and when doctors left said we will top him up with formula and feed every 2 hours to try and get weight up. Fingers crossed it will have improved by tomorrow, if not hopefully wednesday. Otherwise i think he is completely fine and ready to come home. Pics to follow soon hopefully. :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Julie :(

I know that Doctors say not to worry if it's spotting but I know just how impossible that is! Are u calling in for a scan? Is it a lot?

Please keep us posted


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- that's fantastic news! I'm sorry he couldn't come home today but sounds like he will be well taken care of! I am dying for pics! So happy for you!


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - yay! So glad the scan went well.

Leia - yay! So so pleased the wee man is doing better, does he have a name yet? Fingers crossed you can bring him home soon.

Lil - sorry the spotting is back, I don't have any advice really, other than to maybe spend more time resting?

8 days to go...


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- any news??? You are making me nervous...please update when you can

G- how you feeling hon?

I posted my scan on first tri board..I guess there is a way to guess the gender by the skull? lol I just wanted to see what hteyd say and last time I checked it was 100% boy! We will find out in 8 long weeks!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - awesome scan! It looks like a little baby!! I love when the jelly blob turns to a real baby! Did you see it dancing around in there and rolling over during the scan? I was cracking up at mine because she kept rolling over to show us her butt when the tech wanted to see the nuchal fold instead.

Leia - so pleased to hear that your little boy is doing better! I REALLY need to update the front page! Would love to hear when you get to bring him home and choose a name. I bet he's just adorable.

Giraffes - I'll ask again since I asked you about a month ago... How's your comfort level at this point? I'm definitely with you in the BH contractions, but of course mine are much less often than yours. However they still surprise me when I'm like, "Why does my stomach feel weird?" *touch stomach* "Whoa it's rock hard!" Are you getting to the point where you're just ready for LO to be out?

lilspy - Sorry about the spotting starting again... did the doctors say to let them know if it started again or did they just kind of say it was going to occur here and there and not to worry? I'm sure baby is fine since you know what it stems from. Sounds like you are going to be getting out of any kinds of activity you don't want to do for the next 6 months or so, though! When is your next appointment and are you doing the NT scan?

AFM - Jury duty is finally over and work is getting back to a normal pace so I can stop stressing out. The jury went 8 guilty and 4 not guilty so since we couldn't agree and people were yelling at each other during deliberation and refusing to agree the court will either hold a new trial with new jurors or drop the charges. No matter what they do, I'm done though! Woohoo! Also, in exciting baby news, Quinn has gone head down as of Sunday! I'm over the moon about it!!!.... except that now I LITERALLY feel like I need to pee every 5 minutes only to rush to the bathroom and only pee a quarter of a cup. However, I am completely enjoying the extra room she's given me with taking her head out of my upper abdomen. My heartburn is better, my ability to sit in an office chair is longer, and it's just more comfortable in general. That's about it for me! I have my 32 week appointment next Monday and then a potential business trip the following friday (haven't decided if I'm keen on flying and staying overnight away from DH).


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- It was super cute! First baby was just laying there peacefully it looked like it was sleeping, but the tech needed it to be spaced away from the uterine wall a bit and after some jabs at my belly the baby started wiggling all over the place. it kept kind of swatting/waving and then almost looked like it was dancing. lol . It eventually calmed down enough to let the tech take measurements but the shananigans allowed my visit to be a little longer than normal. The baby was also drinking the fluid which I never got to see with my son that was pretty cool


----------



## giraffes

Linz- glad you've enjoyed the suction in heartburn too! I currently feel great, but I think for me that mainly reflects on how horrendous the previous few weeks were with the fluid and crazy rash!! I did a whole day of housework today, which I hadn't managed for a few weeks. Sleeping is my main issue, take last night, my BH would wake me up, then I'd spend a while getting comfy then just as I was dropping off I'd get another one. That cycle went on for most of the night! They're definitely more of a presence than they were. I think because we have a date it's a bit easier for me too, I'm only 37+3 but I know he'll be here next wed. If I wasn't having a section I could be waiting another 5 weeks!!! Now that thought would be giving me the heebyjeebies. 

Glad the jury duty is over. The only time I ever got close to being on a jury, they were just about to choose the jury (much simpler over here) when the defence person came in and I'd they we're sorry but the criminal had run away when they let him out for a cigarette. Doh. So the trial was cancelled and we all went home.


----------



## wishnhoping

WHAAA? They let the prisoner out on a smoke break? haha omg thats hilarious

I remember not sleeping much the last few weeks. I was actually up at 1am playing on my computer when i went into labor because I just couldnt sleep


----------



## wishnhoping

So Im really bored at work...again...and apparently there is a u/s place nearby that will do the 3d/4d scans and gender determination starting at 16 weeks for $75....its so tempting!!! I could find out last week of October which isnt that far away!!! What to do what to do...i knew i shouldnt have looked it up!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- my ob offices does the gender ultraounds starting at 15 weeks for $75. :happydance: Ours is scheduled exactly one month from today! Sorry for not updating, in was in a class for work all day. The spotting has been lighter all day today. Actually hardly saw any at all until the last time I went to pee a few minutes ago. :shrug: I have another u/s scheduled at my appointment next Friday to check my cyst so I'm trying to hold off. It's all been light brown for the last 4 days (if any at all) so I'm not hugely worried. I just worry it's about to go from light brown to something more sinister.

Leia -- The day after the spotting started, an u/s tech found a small subchorionic hemorrhage. She thinks it could easily be the source of the bleeding. The doctor I saw that day also said it could just be an irritated cervix. They were both very reassuring that baby wasn't threatened at all but then put me on restrictions (pelvic rest and no exercise until 5 days after spotting stops completely) so.... conflicting messages, you know? So glad little man is doing well! I can. not. wait for pictures! 

Linz -- OB just said not to worry unless I was having strong cramps and bleeding heavily. So... although I'm going to worry even without all that, I'm not going to freak out and I'm not going to call. Luckily (haha), I have another ultrasound next Friday to check on my honkin' cyst so will get another peek at baby then for reassurance. I think they'll probably do the NT measurement then though I haven't asked them to. They did it with Maisie since my first u/s was at 12 weeks with her. But I think they don't it as a general rule. Just if you request/pay for it or if they're already doing an u/s to begin with. Oh, I finally saw a Screme Egg at the gas station today! Luckily the cashier had already taken my money so I was able to avoid buying one. :haha: Yay for a head-down baby! Fair warning -- she's going to start headbutting your cervix soon (if she hasn't started that already). And it's going to hurt like a b****. :haha:

giraffes -- lol about the criminal running away on a smoke break. :dohh:


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - I can't believe baby is one week away now! Yikes!! And LOL about the smoke break runaway!! I wish our defendant had run away so I can get my last 3 weeks back!! ;)

Wishin - I know it's tempting to get an early gender US but just remember that you will be getting a FREE one just a few weeks later! Then again that's just my take. DH keeps telling me I have short arms and deep pockets... lol...

Lilspy - That's interesting that they would do the screen without a big process. Here I had to fill out paperwork, consent forms, travel to an offsite center that is a part of the hospital, but not where they actually treat or room people. They have a very specific machine they use ONLY for NT measurements so unless you go through all the hoops you'll never see the high powered US machine they use. On top of that they immediately have a genetic counselor meet with you afterwards to give you the results. Then again, I think CA passed legislation requiring all doctors to offer the whole board of genetic testing to every pregnant woman so they have to also make a big "CYA" documentation to avoid litigation.

And no, no headbutting of the cervix yet (although that does sound lovely... lol). Just feeling like I have to pee all the time, which makes me wonder how I am supposed to stand or walk for more than 5 minutes now? I'm fine sitting, but upon immediately getting up, I'm looking for the nearest restroom even when I don't really have to go!


----------



## giraffes

Head butting of the cervix - the weirdest sensation imaginable! I was thinking some more about your question Linz and I have two further points, firstly, moving position when lying down is very tricky and getting up from lying down would be easier with a crane to assist! Secondly, walking up hills requires a lot more stops for oxygen!

The US/UK differences in maternity care are fascinating to me, over here everyone gets the NT and combined bloods unless you specifically opt out. And if you opt out you have to explain why to a doctor.

This time next week, we'll be parents!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning!! 

Wishin- beautiful pic.

Leia- glad to hear baby boy is doing good, can't wait to see pics.

Giraffes- wow! this time next week you will be holding your precious baby, so exciting.

Lilspy- Hope you get to feeling better along with taking it easy, I'll be thinking of you.

I hope everyone else is doing the best..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM- I have been trying to upload some pics but it keeps saying that file/files are to large, I will keep trying..
I am sooo past ready for Lindalynn to be here. I have to say that with her getting ready (head way down, bouncing of my cervix is really weird) that it is harder to get up from sitting and forget getting up while lying down without help. Sleeping these days are few and far between these BH are getting stronger by the day, so I am hoping that I am not to far behind Giraffes.


----------



## LittleSpy

So many people about to pop -- so exciting!!

Linz -- Maybe I'm confused. The NT test is just where they measure the thing on the back of the neck, right? Or is it something more involved? Yeah, they did that in the regular routine first u/s with Maisie (I delayed my first appt/us until 12 weeks with dd for insurance reasons). She measured it and said "That measurement is good -- no higher risk of Down's Syndrome." And that was that. :shrug: No calling it an "NT test" or talking about what she was doing when she was doing it or anything. :haha: Just measured it, said it looked good, and moved right along.

I had a dream baby is a girl! So now I'm changing my mind. Was totally convinced boy and now I'm going with girl. :haha: Thank goodness I'll be put out of my misery 4 weeks from tomorrow. I could *never* wait until 20 weeks. Let alone until baby arrives! No self-control/willpower whatsoever. :dohh:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I meant to say, I don't know for sure that the thing I circled in red is a nub. But it being forked at the end makes me think it is. And the angle of it makes me think boy! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







CL 12wk.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am glad you finally posted! I was getting really concerned and even went on MFP to stalk you down and when you hadnt posted there I was kinda freaking out a bit. Dont do that to me ever again! Telling me you are spotting then disappearing is NOT cool! Ok lecture over..haha! The general concensus is that its a boy after my scan I am feeling boy now too. The only reason I was leaning towards girl is because this pregnancy has been 1000x different than with Brayden. But it appears that it will be a boy family for me :) I was kind of getting used to the having a girl idea but I cant say I will be disappointed either way! Happy and healthy is the ultimate goal

I dont recall the cervix head butts...maybe I blocked it from my memory haha. 

The NT scan is the one that you measure the neck..I had a big process to go through to get it done also. Plus they user a better machine which requires going off campus to get it done. they also check out the heart chambers, bladder, etc just to make sure all is growing well. 

G- I am LOVING your countdown! It makes me smile...so excited for you!

First- I hope you and G get relief soon. I dont remember the end being that bad but again I do tend to block out bad memories haha. 

Leia- how is your little guy? Is he going home yet? 

Haley- have you opened the envelope yet? hehe...I had a dream yesterday that I couldnt wait so I peeked in our envelope. I will never last past 20 weeks!

Linz- I keep telling myself that I get a free one so why pay to find out a few weeks earlier? I think I will hold out but its sooooo hard!!


----------



## wishnhoping

AFM- I literally slept all afternoon and almost the entire night...growing this baby is making me tired! lol I do not remember sleeping this much the first time around!

Oh and I am also not feeling as sick...have been able to eat more but still losing weight. 13lbs down so far..


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> AFM- I literally slept all afternoon and almost the entire night...growing this baby is making me tired! lol I do not remember sleeping this much the first time around!
> 
> Oh and I am also not feeling as sick...have been able to eat more but still losing weight. 13lbs down so far..

you know in the beginning I was also losing weight and everyone that would ask, always ask are you gaining or losing? for them, they lost and it was a girl as it is for me. Even though all pregnancies are different I am going to keep the fingers crossed that the same goes for you and you get your little princess.


----------



## wishnhoping

:) thanks first!


----------



## LittleSpy

I gained a sh*t-ton of weight first tri with Maisie (13 pounds!). :blush: Guess I'm just a piggy. But, in my defense, I did have my doc appointment January 3rd, so right after all the holiday food badness. :haha:

Have gained 1.8 pounds so far this time which is 1.8 pounds more than I'd like. This no exercise thing is killing me on that front. I'm afraid it's going to be like that this whole pregnancy. I've been taking it easy for 2 days now and have had very little spotting both days. If it ever goes away for 5 days in a row, I may try some very light exercise. But considering it flared up that much from just sweeping and mopping floors, I'm not getting my hopes up.

This pregnancy has been different from my first, too, Cris. I'm much less tired and much less sick. Awesome! :haha: That part still makes me wonder about a boy. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

mmmm holiday food.....can not wait until thanksgiving!!! yummmooooooo


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> mmmm holiday food.....can not wait until thanksgiving!!! yummmooooooo

OMG!! I was just sitting here thinking the same thing, telling myself "Stacy" you had better get started on your "what's for dinner" list...and I will admit that the last couple of weeks I have been baking up a storm, I am a lover of pumpkin and I had found this recipe called Pumpkin Whoopie Pies and they are amazing and simple to make..I am just hoping that my LO allows me to do what I love and continue to cook.


----------



## LittleSpy

first -- for me, it was much easier when dd was younger to get things done. Until they're like 4 months old, you can like... put them somewhere and they'll just stay there! It's awesome! :haha: At this point (she's 14 months tomorrow) it feels kind of impossible to cook sometimes because she wants to be right up on me all the time and I'm afraid she's going to get burned. This started months ago but has gotten especially bad lately. We've been eating take out WAY too much. It's amazing I haven't gained 13 pounds again already, I guess.

But, this is the same kid I can't even leave in the bed alone long enough for me to run to the bathroom to pee in the middle of the night. I have to take her with me. :haha: Otherwise, she'll inevitably wake up and immediately flop right off the bed. At least her nose was much less stuffy yesterday so she should be back to sleeping in her crib tonight (yes, I'm still so obsessed with making sure she's still breathing that she's been sleeping in our bed for the last week because she's had a stuffy nose. :blush:).

I remember I posted a picture on facebook a year ago of Maisie _completely zonked_ at the Greek Festival (which is full of very loud music and a ton of people). Cris commented, "In about a year you'll wish she slept through it" or something to that affect. Suffice it to say, Cris knew what she was talking about. :haha: We went last Saturday. She *had* to be held any time we were standing still so that she could see everything going on. Any time we had to put her back in the stroller it was drama-city. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

First- I agree with Julie. The first few months were pretty easy. Ds practically lived in his bouncer then moved on to the floor gym. They also sleep a lot during the day for like the first month... It's when they become mobile that it's a problem lol


----------



## wishnhoping

lol let me elaborate on the whole " the first few months are easy" - its not EASY but you have more opportunities for naps and down time. Your baby will want to eat every 3-4 hours maybe at smaller intervals which means that you will have to be up every 3 hours or so in the middle of the night...but between eating peeing and pooping thefirst month or two baby will just sleep so take that opportunity to sleep as welll....its tempting to want to clean or cook but TRUST ME - SLEEP WHEN THE BABY SLEEPS! Thank me later ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, Cris and I had diff experiences in that Maisie definitely did NOT sleep much. It was just easier to keep her contained. :haha: I could bring her wherever I was in the bouncy chair and keep her entertained a bit while I did dishes or laundry or cooked or whatever. We never really slept. :haha: Maybe get a stretch from 5-8am and another from about 10am-1pm but other than that it was cat naps. She had days/nights mixed up for a long, long time. Even struggle with getting her to sleep a lot of the time now. :dohh:


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - I LOVE your fb announcement! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Off for a scan and to e the consultant this morning so will post later with an update. 6 days to go....


----------



## giraffes

My wonderful clever baby has not only grown to the wonderful size of 7lb2 but has also been peeing like a star and has increased his amniotic fluid further. Super happy Giraffe :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Great news, Giraffes!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Giraffes! Sounds like a smart lil guy already! 

I didnt know it would feel this good to announce it to the world...I feel like a weight has been lifted for some odd reason! Im glad you guys liked it...I was getting fed up trying to be too cute or clever, it turned out pretty well. My DS did a great job :)


----------



## nats77

It was a lovely way to announce it, ds is very sweet x x x


----------



## giraffes

Hi Nats, lovely to see you. How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Thanks giraffes, very happy to see your little fella is growing and weeing well, clever boy x

Afm I'm ok, I have good days and bad days, today is a bad day :cry:. It seems everywhere I go there is a pregnant lady within very close range to me, everything reminds me that I don't have my baby growing anymore.
It is just so unbelievably painful, I know I need to get over it, and I am trying just some days are harder than others. 
I have decided I'm not going to take a break from ttc, were just going to go with it and see what happens, I won't be doing anything other than bding when we fancy it, but I'm just so scared of another loss :cry:
Still it took nearly a year and a half to get my bfp last time so goodness knows how long it will take this time, just hoping we get some good news for a change.

Sorry for putting such a miserable post on such a happy thread, really feel as though I shouldn't be here anymore, but I miss you guys so much, wish I was still sharing my journey with you :cry: x x x x


----------



## giraffes

Nats you are never ever ever allowed to feel that you aren't welcome here, we are your friends and wish for all the world you could be in a happier place. 

I am sure you will get pregnant again, I know you said it took a year and a half, but most of that was pre-surgery. I think it's sensible to take some breathing space though, and hopefully with all the luck and vibes that we send you, you will get there again.

huge hugs xxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- I hate that you are hurting. :hugs: Please don't leave us. You absolutely *should* be here!


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I miss you when you dont post, I often wonder how you are doing and sometimes to be honest I dont know the best way to appraoch the situation. Most days I want to nag at you to come back and join us, but I dont for fear that you just need your space. I love hearing about you and your family and you DO belong here with us. I agree with Giraffes that most of your journey was pre-surgery and now that you have had it done I hope it wont be too long for your BFP with a sticky bean. I really pray that you find peace soon, and please please always feel free to post I really do miss it when you dont.

BIG HUGS


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - great news on the scan. Am so excited for you, for next week xx

Nats - Like the other girls, miss you when you dont post. We're here for good, bad, happy and sad for all. Hope you have more good days than bad soon and get your BFP and sticky bean in the near future xx

AFM - FINLAY got out of hospital on tuesday and although they were not completely happy with his weight increase, otherwise he seems perfectly well so they let us go with the assurances that we get his weight checked often and have to go back for brain scan and full exam at the start of november to make sure that lack of oxygen had no affect on him. Hopefully I am going to attach photos -
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 4









photo(5).jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4









photo(6).jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleSpy

Eeeee!!!! So sweet!!

It's a good thing I'm already pregnant because those little pictures just gave me some serious baby rabies!


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia!!!! He's so precious! Omg!!!! I love him already!


----------



## giraffes

Leia, he's gorgeous and I love the name! Enjoy every cuddle now that you're safely at home. Remember to take care of yourself too!!!


----------



## nats77

Thank you all, u made me cry (lots) your all so lovely x x 

Leia, omg! Omg! Omg! He is just the most beautiful little fella ever! He is just soooo gorgeous, well done you. So glad he's home with you now, keep us updated with photos,they change so much in the early days x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- I keep going back and looking at your pictures, he is too stinking cute! I want to hold him!

Nats- So happy to see you posting!!


----------



## linz143

Nats - <3 <3 <3 Glad you are visiting us again!

Giraffes - Good news on the wee one! Sounds like everything is going to work out just fine! :)

Leia - OMG how adorable is he?! Sooooo freaking cute! Congrats on taking him home and love the name as well! How is the postpartum recovery going?

AFM - Nothing much new here, but I have my 32 week appt with the doctor on Monday. Last time I went they gave me hospital pre-registration papers that I have to turn in and then they told me at my next appt (the one on monday) they'd be doing a Strep B swab. Has anyone ever had this done? Is it uncomfortable? What were your results?


----------



## firsttimer30

linz143 said:


> Nats - <3 <3 <3 Glad you are visiting us again!
> 
> Giraffes - Good news on the wee one! Sounds like everything is going to work out just fine! :)
> 
> Leia - OMG how adorable is he?! Sooooo freaking cute! Congrats on taking him home and love the name as well! How is the postpartum recovery going?
> 
> AFM - Nothing much new here, but I have my 32 week appt with the doctor on Monday. Last time I went they gave me hospital pre-registration papers that I have to turn in and then they told me at my next appt (the one on monday) they'd be doing a Strep B swab. Has anyone ever had this done? Is it uncomfortable? What were your results?

I had the Strep B test week before last, and no its not uncomfortable, at least it wasn't for me as I done the swab myself and got negative results last week. Prob. TMI but you just swab your whoha and butt with 2 different Q-tips and thats the test.


----------



## firsttimer30

Leia- OMG!!! he is ADORABLE, so glad to hear that you 2 are doing well.:hugs:

AFM- I have been up all night having contractions, they did however ease up some what this morning for me to take a small nap.. I am trying to hold off on going to the hospital as I don't want to go and it just be Braxtons. I go to doctor @3 so they she will be able to tell me from the NST if they are braxtons or the start of the real deal, hoping for the real deal as they can be really painful at times. So wish me luck that she is gearing up for her big debut.


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I was Strep B positive with Maisie. You just get antibiotics through your IV during labor. No big deal at all. :thumbup: The swab itself isn't really uncomfortable. Prepare yourself for butt swabbing, though. :rofl: (oh, I see firsttimer already alerted you :haha:)


----------



## LittleSpy

firstimer -- I was in prodromal labor from the evening of July 4 (38 weeks 3 days) - July 20 (40 weeks 5 days, when I was induced) and the reason I never went to the hospital during that time was that although my contractions would sometimes get pretty regular (every 5-7 minutes) and be pretty painful, they'd fizzle out or start to get irregular after a couple of hours. Let down after let down! Fx it's the real deal for you! Exciting!

Oh, but I had a friend who was in prodromal labor for about 3 weeks but when she finally went into labor, she didn't really notice much of a difference. She finally went to the hospital and baby was born like an hour later!


----------



## firsttimer30

LittleSpy said:


> firstimer -- I was in prodromal labor from the evening of July 4 (38 weeks 3 days) - July 20 (40 weeks 5 days, when I was induced) and the reason I never went to the hospital during that time was that although my contractions would sometimes get pretty regular (every 5-7 minutes) and be pretty painful, they'd fizzle out or start to get irregular after a couple of hours. Let down after let down! Fx it's the real deal for you! Exciting!
> 
> Oh, but I had a friend who was in prodromal labor for about 3 weeks but when she finally went into labor, she didn't really notice much of a difference. She finally went to the hospital and baby was born like an hour later!

I have been reading that some women may or may not lose their mucus plug, and so far I haven't. TMI but Did you lose yours or did you even notice? I also have had (TMI) Diarrhea this morning along with being nausea..I'm a mess but the good thing is I only have 2 1/2 hrs till my appt.


----------



## giraffes

Ooh good luck first!


----------



## linz143

Wait, what is prodromal labor??


----------



## LittleSpy

firsttimer30 said:


> I have been reading that some women may or may not lose their mucus plug, and so far I haven't. TMI but Did you lose yours or did you even notice? I also have had (TMI) Diarrhea this morning along with being nausea..I'm a mess but the good thing is I only have 2 1/2 hrs till my appt.


I did lose the mucus plug at 38 weeks (and I was 3cm dilated then, so that's probably why it came out). Most of it, anyway. But many women don't even lose it during active labor. A friend's baby swallowed it on her way out. :wacko: I started "clearing out" at 36 weeks. :haha: I remember because it started the morning of my all-day labor & delivery class at the hospital. :dohh: I had a fun bathroom time every few days from there on out. Those are definite signs for some women but they weren't for me. Doesn't mean they're not signs for you! Probably are! :thumbup: I don't recall being nauseous. I wasn't nauseous at all during the real thing, either, but that's very common as well from what I understand.

Very exciting though! You may not feel like it, but try to get a good meal in before you go to the doctor. They seriously don't let you eat (I think because of the *tiny* possibility of an unexpected surgery). I pretty much had to beg for ice chips (they did let me have those).


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> Wait, what is prodromal labor??

The fancy name for false labor.
I'm fancy.


----------



## wishnhoping

G- Lil Henry (God I hope thats the right name!) will be here so soon! Enjoy your last weekend as a childless couple!!!! So excited for more baby pics!

Linz- I dont even remember the strep B test so it cant have been bad. Sorry DH is sick! Hopefully you dont get it!

First- OMG!! Your body is preparing for labor! What you are going through is exactly how my body started getting ready and had LO within 24 hours. I did lose my mucus plug after one of my bouts of diarreah...of course everyone is different and this could be nothing haha


----------



## wishnhoping

And yea I second what Julie said- Take a nice long shower and get a good meal in tonight...this could be it for you


----------



## wishnhoping

damn it I keep forgetting to post what I came on here for.

Here is a thread from Babycenter for first time Moms...its terrifying but informative

https://community.babycenter.com/po..._no_one_told_me...?cpg=14&csi=2396067042&pd=1


----------



## LittleSpy

I just realized I'm supremely jealous of anyone who goes into labor after full-term but before their due date. :rofl: NOT FAIR! :haha: How do you do that?!


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> damn it I keep forgetting to post what I came on here for.
> 
> Here is a thread from Babycenter for first time Moms...its terrifying but informative
> 
> https://community.babycenter.com/po..._no_one_told_me...?cpg=14&csi=2396067042&pd=1

Everyone tells you that you'll poop on the delivery table but I didn't. And I know for sure because I have a brutally honest husband who told me alllllll about what else came out of me but promises I didn't poop. :haha: But I only pushed like 4 times total, so that's probably why. Seriously, it honestly takes me longer to crap than it did to squeeze out a nearly 8 pound baby. WTF?! :haha:

Those kind of threads are good, though. I didn't know about how long the PP bleeding would last until I read it on one of those types of threads on BNB when I was like 35 weeks pregnant. Thank goodness I read it though! And stocked up on a bunch of ultrathin pads (the "maternity pads" the hospital gives you are huge and thick and very uncomfortable. Regular period pads will work. I had to double up to cover more length for the first week or so, though. After that, one overnight one worked fine for me.). And I kid you not, I bled for 5 weeks and then got AF the 6th week (despite breastfeeding/pumping!). Seriously body? The POP birth control pill made me NUTS but it sure was nice not having AF again the 4 months I took it.


----------



## wishnhoping

Haha Julie- I am so sure I will deliver early again that Ill prob be stuck waiting past 40 weeks like you! 

As for that thread- There was a lot I didnt know..girls have a period when they are newborns? whaaa? Apparently not all but that owuld freak me out! I wasnt prepared for post-partum either...I am def stocking up on preparation h, huge pads, new granny panties 2 sizes too big, and lots of Advil


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and I didnt poop either...Im pretty sure thats because I pooped that morning before going to the hospital and there was nothing left....cause I pushed for awhile

DH would have told me if I did and I even asked him after reading the thread if I did and he gave me a weirded out look like "eww why would you hav epooped while delivering" haha


----------



## LittleSpy

Maisie didn't bleed. She had swollen bits, though. Glad I read about baby boy erections (there's a sentence I never thought I'd write), in case Deucey's a boy. :wacko: Bahaha! I knew boys got them as young children, thanks to a friend's little brother who told me (when he was 5 and I was in high school) that he "liked it when it was big in the morning." :dohh: Just would've caught me really off guard with a tiny baby!


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG Julie I was totally freaked out Brayden has one every morning and seriously it still a WTF moment for me....the worst part about it is that you kind of have to push it down a bit so that the pee stays in the diaper but then I feel like Im going to break his penis off haha

OMG No one prepared me for that one

Oh and the projectile poop (here we go again Linz..talking about poop) I will never understand how a tiny little thing can fling shit out their ass with that much distance...still baffles me


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh my.
Please be a girl, Deucey! :haha:

I'm just waiting for the day Maisie starts humping stuff. :wacko: :haha:
She does love to play "horsey" on my knee an awful lot...

And thank goodness we haven't had half of the poop problems people warned me about winkwink: Linz). Maisie has never even pooped in the bathtub (now watch, she'll do it tonight). Only once did she start to poop with her diaper off but I was able to throw a new diaper on top of her really quickly to contain it. :haha: We've had a few pee fountains, but poop geysers have been avoided. Whew!


----------



## linz143

You two and your poop talk crack me up, lol!

Serious question though. I know they say braxton hicks contractions are common and nothing to worry about, but usually I have maybe 0-3 in a day. Today I've already had 5 or 6. They're not close together or painful, but they're just much more than I'm used to. Do they increase in frequency around 32ish weeks?


----------



## wishnhoping

They do increase in frequency as you get closer... Your body is just practicing :)


----------



## LittleSpy

^^^ yup


----------



## linz143

Thanks, ladies. :)


----------



## giraffes

They're going to keep on increasing Linz! If I don't have at least 4 or 5 an hour now it's unusual!!


----------



## leia37

thank you all, he is just such a scrummly bum :).

Linz - although they do get more and stronger as you go on, keep an eye on them. 'they' say if you get more than 4 or 5 an hour, you should go and get checked out incase its early labour. try changing activity first, if standing rest up, if lying down try to walk around. mine got worse depending on how much i over did it during day. was close to 4 or more an hour and just when i thought i should monitor it, it would chill out. xx


----------



## giraffes

First - where are you??? Have you had a baby?!!


----------



## nats77

Hey Linz, thank you for the sensitive update :hugs: x x


----------



## LittleSpy

I came to check on first and since she's not here I'm all excited now! You better not be toying with us! :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

I bet she has a baby now!!!! How exciting!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

She better hope she does after not posting for 24 hours! :winkwink:

Today is day 4 of no sign of spotting! :happydance: I may be able to start some light exercise on Monday (I type as I stuff my face with a Blimpie sub).


----------



## LittleSpy

Also, to everyone else: I'm going to need at least one of you to suffer a week or so past your due date, okay? 

I'd put money on Cris having her baby about a month before I have mine. :haha: I'm not even trying to pretend I'm going to have a baby before April 25, 2 weeks past my due date (which I'm pretty sure is when my OB will insist on induction assuming I don't cave and elect it before then). I psyched myself out way too much thinking things were happening early with Maisie.


----------



## linz143

lilspy - I fully expect to be induced a week past my due date even though I know my dates are spot on (per the +opk and the one time during my fertile time that we dtd). My older brother was 3 weeks late!! He was the first kid, so I just automatically assume that my first will NOT be on time. Luckily my hospital offers inductions 7 days after your due date, so I plan on fully taking advantage of that if she's not here by then.


----------



## wishnhoping

Sorry ...I will prob induce at 39 weeks if the kiddo doesn't come before then. I'm so afraid of how big this one will be 

I'll be having chocolate milk everyday starting at 38 weeks


----------



## linz143

What? What does chocolate milk do starting at 38 weeks? lol

I ordered some red raspberry leaf tea that I'll start drinking at 32 weeks (you drink more as you get closer to the due date) but it's not a labor starter, it supposedly helps strengthen the uterus so that the pushes and contractions are more effective. I.E. - labor is faster and easier.

Also, I bought a couple bottles of EPO (evening primrose oil) that I'll start taking at 36 weeks. I'm not going to stick them "up there" as some ladies do as you can get benefits by simply swallowing them. Anyway, they are supposed to help the cervix soften but once again, don't necessarily cause labor, just make it easier to start if everything is headed that way anyway.


----------



## LittleSpy

Chocolate milk is like castor oil to Cris. :haha:

I did everything but castor oil with Maisie. I'm too afraid of it causing the baby to poop for whatever reason.


----------



## linz143

lol! I thought long and hard about castor oil and the one thing that would stop me from trying it is the "what if" it actually does cause me to go into labor and then I have (sorry... about to get gross here...) diarrhea constantly coming out of me while I'm already in horrible labor pain for the next 6 hours. Talk about taking a bad situation and making it mortifying!


----------



## wishnhoping

Chocolate milk is much tastier I'm sure

How's everyone?

Still no news from First?


----------



## giraffes

Morning all.

First - come on you are killing us all!!

AFM - had quite a fright last night, started having period like cramps and back ache along with the BH. They weren't lasting very long but there were a lot of them! Anyway, dashed home and had a glass of wine (as per doctors instructions) to stop labour starting if that's what it was! Anyway, got some sleep and they seem to have got further apart this morning so fingers crossed he stays put. 3 days to go..........


----------



## nats77

First where are you? I'm going insane here lOl x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, giraffes! Only a couple more days! Hopefully that was just a little false labor fun for you. Wish my doctor would order me to have a glass of wine! :haha:

I realized yesterday I'm in some sort of weird limbo. I have essentially no pregnancy symptoms. I can't feel my uterus yet. I can't feel the baby kick yet. It's like I'm not pregnant. I think I had a few weeks with Maisie when I felt like this but I was able to feel her moving by then (15-16 weeks or so) and could feel my uterus so at least I had that reassurance.

I mean, I have no rational reason to think anything is wrong so I'm sure all must be well. The spotting I had any time after we saw baby was doing well was pretty light and all light pink or brown. I can't believe I made it to 12+3 with Maisie without going to the doctor or having any u/s at all. I was nuts!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies.....I hope all is doing well.

I would like to announce that Miss Lindalynn Louise Johnson entered the world saturday morning @3:20, weighing in @ 7lbs, 6oz - 20 1/2 inches long..I will post pics later.


----------



## giraffes

Wooooooopwooooooop!

Well done First! And welcome to the world little one. Here you are both doing well xxxxxxxx


----------



## leia37

Congratulations First. YaY :happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news. Hope you are both doing well. cant wait for pics when youu get the chance :) :happydance::happydance:


----------



## linz143

Congrats first! I'm so excited for you! I also want to hea r how the birth went when you get a moment!! Yaaay!!


----------



## giraffes

Well just been in for my pre-op check and all was fine, so we're set to go.....48 hours.....!!!!

Right, time to clean the house in preparation for MIL arriving...


----------



## LittleSpy

First -- Ahh! Congratulations!

Too much excitement going on in this thread right now! :haha: I'm so delusional still -- can't wait to be huge and pregnant and terribly uncomfortable wondering when baby's going to decide to show up! :wacko: I'm on my way, I guess. My pants (and by that I mean trousers, uk ladies! :p ) pretty much laughed at me when I tried to zip and button them this morning. :haha:


----------



## nats77

Congrats first and well done, huge welcome to your little lady x. X


----------



## linz143

giraffes - eek! You're definitely next on the list now! I hope you're feeling well enough in the days after the section to update us!

lilspy - I remember feeling that way but didn't pay too much attention since this is my first time being pregnant... I didn't really know what to expect. I assume the feelings you're having are more related to the fact that you very well know what is to come! Don't worry, you'll be full of heartburn and getting kicked left and right before you know it!

Nats - totally off topic, but you were in my dream last night! We were hanging out on a boat together!


----------



## wishnhoping

Eeee! Another beautiful baby for our thread! CONGRATS FIRST!!! I am anxiously awaiting pictures!!

Giraffes- HOLY MOLY! You are next! I am super excited for you! I dont know if you will be checking the thread as I am sure you will be busy but I will be thinking of you and praying that you have a wonderful birthing experience! Try to update us when you can! 

Hormones are making me a little weepy this morning...I am so excited to see these LO's being bored after all our struggles. I feel so blessed to be sharing this experience with all of you. 

I have my second prenatal appt today. Im going to talk about my weight loss and hopefully schedule my anatomy scan. They usually just listen to the baby on a doppler so I hope there are no issues with that today. I read that the doppler can sound like an on coming train to the baby so I have been trying to only use it if Im really worried. Although, me screaming at the football games last night prob didnt sound plesant either lol. 

Be back later to check in!


----------



## wishnhoping

oh and G, try to sleep and eat lots of yummy power providing food. I know you are having a c-section but you still need energy!


----------



## wishnhoping

Im a peach!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

Ok Ladies I'm not sure why I can't upload any pics keeps saying files are too large so if you want your more than welcome to look on face book its under David Conn, in the mean time I will keep trying.


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> I have my second prenatal appt today. Im going to talk about my weight loss and hopefully schedule my anatomy scan. They usually just listen to the baby on a doppler so I hope there are no issues with that today. I read that the doppler can sound like an on coming train to the baby so I have been trying to only use it if Im really worried. Although, me screaming at the football games last night prob didnt sound plesant either lol.
> 
> Be back later to check in!

I don't think you have to worry for 4-5 more weeks since baby can't even hear until around 18 weeks, I think it is. :thumbup:

My OBs can pretty much never find the heartbeat on doppler. I'm not sure they found it until 24 weeks with Maisie. I ended up getting super quick ultrasounds at several appointments (on the really crappy old u/s machines in the regular exam rooms) just to check heartbeat.


----------



## LittleSpy

firsttimer30 said:


> Ok Ladies I'm not sure why I can't upload any pics keeps saying files are too large so if you want your more than welcome to look on face book its under David Conn, in the mean time I will keep trying.

You can use any basic image program to resize them (like Paint, even). :thumbup: Or upload them to an image hosting site (like photobucket, flikr, etc) and copy and past the image codes to your post. I know you have better things to do but I wanna see! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- yay!! A peach almost entirely out of first tri!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I couldn't find it on fb :(

At the Dr waiting now... A u/s would be awesome ;)


----------



## firsttimer30

LittleSpy said:


> firsttimer30 said:
> 
> 
> Ok Ladies I'm not sure why I can't upload any pics keeps saying files are too large so if you want your more than welcome to look on face book its under David Conn, in the mean time I will keep trying.
> 
> You can use any basic image program to resize them (like Paint, even). :thumbup: Or upload them to an image hosting site (like photobucket, flikr, etc) and copy and past the image codes to your post. I know you have better things to do but I wanna see! :haha:Click to expand...

Thank you I will try that...Can you upload from a phn?


----------



## wishnhoping

October 29th we find out the sex!!!!!


----------



## firsttimer30

working on it gals...I will get some up..


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> October 29th we find out the sex!!!!!

so exciting..:happydance:


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, Cris! My OB is making me wait until November 26 for my anatomy scan! :wacko: I think it's a scam to get me to buy the extra ultrasound. :haha: And it worked brilliantly.

I've kind of given up thinking about what the baby is at this point. I was driving myself nuts thinking about it. I don't know why this pregnancy seems so unreal to me right now. I really don't think it's going to feel real again until I either know the sex or feel it move, whichever happens first. I have an u/s on Friday. Hoping to get up the nerve to ask for a nub shot. And hope if I do get up the nerve, the tech will know what I'm talking about or at least won't look at me like I'm crazy. :haha:

And I'm having a hard time focusing on anything other than next April. Halloween is my favorite holiday, I should be looking forward to that! My best friend is getting married on October 13, and I'm driving to VA for 4 days for that, so I should be looking forward to that! Then Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's Valentine's, St. Patty's. Come on! So much to distract me and none of it is working.

First -- I'm not sure about uploading from a phone, sorry. :shrug:


----------



## firsttimer30




----------



## LittleSpy

Yayyy!!!!! Oh my gosh, so cute!!

Maisie was born with a head full of dark hair like that. Then it all fell out and grew in dark blonde!


----------



## linz143

Omigosh! Look at all that beautiful hair! She's adorable! Well done, first! <3

Wishin - yay that scan is not far away at all!! I'm super excited to hear what all you ladies are having. I think Haley's scan is in a day or two.

Lilspy - I know what you mean, but now that I look back it seems to have flown by. I definitely feel pregnant these days but it didn't really start until it became uncomfortable. I could have gone with non feeling so pregnant for a little longer.

Afm - had my 32 week appointment today. Baby is head down confirmed, heartbeat is great, blood pressure dropped from 136 to 118 from my last appointment, and every thing else is looking great! Woohoo! Dropped off my admission forms at the hospital today too. Sounds like I will get a scan at my 36 week appointment to confirm she's in the right position. At least I think. They didn't say scan but they did say they will confirm shes head down at the next one.


----------



## nats77

First congrats she's beautiful so pleased for you x x

Linz I'm liking the dream, could do with being on a boat somewhere in the hot sun! Lovely x x

Afm not much to report really, bleeding had stopped so thought it would be fine to bd so we did and I haven't stopped bleeding since! It sucks! It's worse now than its ever been I just don't get it. So no more bd for us for a while :nope:. Emotionally, still up and down but definitely getting better x x x

Where is Haley? Is she ok? X x


----------



## firsttimer30

nats your still in my thoughts and prayers. <3


----------



## linz143

Nats - nothing to worry about with Haley. Last time I checked on facebook she was at a convention with a bunch of friends in a different state. I'm sure she'll update us when she gets home!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats- :hugs:

I saw on facebook that Haley has already had the scan & has the magic envelope in hand! I think their reveal is Saturday? I would never be able to not look. :haha:


----------



## giraffes

First - so so so gorgeous!

Nats - big hugs and take it one day at a time.

Wishin and Linz - yay for happy appointments!

AFM - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR we're having a baby tomorrow!!!!!!! Hence why I'm wide awake at silly o clock. Seriously though, this is crazy. Hopefully I'll get a nap later, although MIL is here so might be a bit tricky.


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay! Tomorrow! Yeah, the night before my induction I didn't really sleep at all. Neither did dh. I remember feeling so stupid because I knew I needed to rest but it was just way too exciting!


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG FIRST!!!! I saw the picture yesterday but it was on my phone and then I didnt get a chance to get on and comment. SHE IS FREAKING PRECIOUS! Look at all that hair!! Beautiful! With all these baby pictures popping up I have really bad baby fever hahaha...oh right

Leia- Hows lil man doing? Has he put on weight? How are you coping? I know its hard to get on but I hope all is well with you

I cant believe Haley has had her envelope for that long and hasnt peeked! that takes serious will power. There is no way I am going to be able to hold out until DS's bday (when I planned on doing the reveal since all thefamily would be there) so now Ive got to think of a plan...might do a pizza party or something

AFM- The appt went well. She didnt seem concerned about my weight loss, they found a heartbeat and that was that..and of course we scheduled the anatomy scan! Its much sooner than I thought! 

Ok and finally..I am so confused about Giraffes...is she having her section done today (25th) or tomorow the 26th? I thought it was on the 26th! is she having her baby today! SOMEONE TELL ME!!!

Thinking of you G!


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't remember a change of plans, so I'm pretty sure it's the 26th, Cris.


----------



## giraffes

It's the 26th, tomorrow - I think because I was up so early our time it was probably still the day before for you because of the time difference!

So, I just wanted to say how much I appreciate you all. Never when we started TTC in May 2011 did I realise what a journey we were about to embark on. I never realised how emotional it would be, or that I would make such good friends in the process. Thank you for holding my hand, being there for me to cry on, and to celebrate the highs. I look forward to sharing the parenting journey with you all.

For those on FB, will you post the news on here, I'll be on as soon as I can!
See you on the other side,
G xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linz143

Good luck Giraffes! I know everything is going to go great! Can't believe your little boy will be here by this time tomorrow! Our third little one to join the world! Eeek!

AFM - Hooray! My nausea is back! Fantastic! (sarcasm) What the heck?! I thought this stuff was done with but it's now my second day in a row with nausea... :*( Oh well... at least tomorrow I'll be 32 weeks, just 8 weeks away!


----------



## leia37

First - how beautiful and cute is your little girl :). gorgeous xx

Linz - cant believe how quick your pregnancy is going. going to be meeting your little girl soon :) xx

Wishin - yay for good appointment and 20 week scan booked. Giraffes has section tomorrow :) xx

Litllespy - I'm sure you will feel pregnant soon enough. Good luck and enjoy scan on fri xx

Giraffes - so excited for you tomorrow. i couldnt sleep either after my waters had broken. its mind blowing knowing you're going to meet your baby soon. good luck hon xx

Nats - big :hugs: hon. just so you know you're not forgotten. hope the bleeding eases for you soon. xx

AFM - my lil man is doing great. was worried about his weight gain, my oh and i tried to weigh him on the kitchen scales and it looked like he'd dropped, took him to nurse on monday and he's put on 500g in 6 days. i cant quite believe it and think her scales were off (obviously different to original scales he was weighed on). he was struggling to put on 20g a day and then managed nearly 100g a day when we got him home. no wonder it felt like he was feeding all the time :). 
my oh freaked me out last week when he said he thought he was Downs. we worried for 48 hours searching internet for characteristics of Downs and am now sure someone would have said something in neonatal unit (or hope they would have done). 
I am constantly worried about his breathing and am very reluctant to leave him and get on with stuff when he is sleeping just incase. He does a dream breathing where he gasps or it even feels like he pauses briefly which really freaks me out. i'm sure perfectly normal (cant ever remember worrying with any of the others except for when they slept too peacefully).
The last few nights have been sleepless as he has had too much wind or gas and everytime he drops off and i lay him down he starts moaning and struggling. the only way he will sleep is on my chest so i have then just had to slump down on the pillows abit so i could sleep too. Thank goodness babies are so cute and kissable.
And with all that still loving every minute :).
Answering you Linz, post partum recovery has been the best yet i think. it didnt hurt to wee first time after birth, was expecting the sting with the stitches but there was none. Last time weeing brought me to tears for a good few days. and even first poo was reasonably okay. still find myself waiting till absolutely necessary and bracing myself every bowel movement but it is fine. the only thing that was severly bad this time was the afterpains as womb contracts back. first timers enjoy the fact you will have none or they will be mild. you other ladies get those paracetamol ready. i didnt sleep at all first night after as pains were so bad (and obviously the worry over the baby), it was almost worse than labour itself. 

I still keep up with posts, its finding time to reply that is hard xx


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> AFM - Hooray! My nausea is back! Fantastic! (sarcasm) What the heck?! I thought this stuff was done with but it's now my second day in a row with nausea... :*( Oh well... at least tomorrow I'll be 32 weeks, just 8 weeks away!

*CRAP.* I forgot about the return of ms! :dohh: HOW do I forget stuff like that?! It was only a little over a year ago! Now that you mention it, yes, I did get nauseous again in 3rd tri. I don't remember my nausea lasting long, though, so hopefully you'll be as lucky. I think the most uncomfortable part of the end of 3rd tri for me, other than the painful contractions and crazy cervix head butts (and apparently I'm a freak about that because no one else seems to have as much pain with that. But it was a super sharp pain that would make me squeal when it happened, especially by 39 weeks), was, like I shared with first last week, I started regularly having the sh*ts from 36 weeks on. Oh, the joys! :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks for that Leia! One of the things I've never heard -- that after labor pain is worse after your first. Why is that?

So glad little man is doing well! 500g in 6 days is amazing!

Oh, the after-birth poos. :nope: That's like... the worst part of the entire experience, isn't it? :haha: It never was *that* bad for me (First timers, get some toilet paper and apply a bit of pressure to your perineum while you poo. Gross, but trust me.), but the anticipation and fear of it was 30 times worse than the reality of it. For like weeks after. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- so happy to hear that all is well. Lil man seems to be doing fantastic! Ugh, I am not looking forward to post partum at all...I have been reading some threads on it and it kind of all came rushing back to me. 

****TMI ALERT****
After labor with my son I got hemorrhoids. I had trouble sitting and going to the bathroom and seriously I had no idea I even had them or that it was a pregnancy thing. So Im sitting there on the toilet wiping myself and I feel the lumps on my anus. I googled the hell out of it until it finally dawned on me wth they were. OMG those son of bitches hurt. Apparently from all the pushing...thats how I got it. They never go away they just "calm down" but are always there. If I ever have hard poops or am constipated they flare back up and usually I end up with a lot of blood after having a BM. Well they have flared up lately with the pregnancy...not sure if its hormones or what but its already painful to walk and sit. I cant even begin to imagine how painful they will be after the birth. I hear you can get them surgically removed but I opted not to do it until after this child..since it will be our last I didnt want to risk having the procedure then having new ones develop as a result of my second pregnancy. Ugh can not wait to get them gone!


----------



## nats77

Oh my gosh! The first poo after birth! Sorry but after my Henry, he got stuck and I had 3rd degree tear! Ouch so much bruising and like lots and lots of stitches, that poo I still remember the pain! It put me off pooing for life! I must tell u all my birth story sometime? Or maybe not lol it was pretty awful I don't want to put any of you off! 

Giraffes good luck Hun can't wait to see pics, will be thinking of you x x x

Leia so glad ur little fella is thriving! Mum of the year goes to you, well done x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

I hope you're enjoying all this poop talk, Linz. :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

LittleSpy said:


> I hope you're enjoying all this poop talk, Linz. :winkwink:



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH! 


Nats- share away! I love hearing birht stories...even the scary ones! It makes me feel more prepared somehow...even though thats impossible haha


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and...I created an 'EVENT' on Facebook for the gender reveal. I also got a friend to agree to go buy the balloons so we can all find out together! She got so excited she already went out and bought a box for the balloons to be released from! haha

OMG now Im nervous and excited all at once! I dont want to have a "bad" reaction haha even though Im not reeally leaning any particular way


----------



## linz143

LittleSpy said:


> I hope you're enjoying all this poop talk, Linz. :winkwink:

Seriously, I blame you and wishin! LOL, however you two are just prepping me for the massive amounts of poopy diaper changes I'm in for!

Wishin - I'm excited for your gender reveal!! I hope you have someone take a video and then post it on facebook. Then I can sit there and cry some more while I watch it! (I've been reading birth stories a lot lately and I swear I cry during every single one I read)


----------



## wishnhoping

I AM STEALING ALL HER IDEAS!

https://youtu.be/bOxrTh7UYP4


----------



## LittleSpy

Yes, Cris, you must have a video of the reveal!

I'm obsessed with the idea of finding out by biting into a frosting-filled cupcake. Hubby says I just want an excuse to eat a cupcake. And he's probably right. :haha: My suggestion is we get the tech to write it and put it in an envelope and then we go to a bakery and ask for a couple of cupcakes filled with either pink or blue frosting. Because that seems so much more fun than just finding out with my belly all exposed with goop in a dark u/s room. But he apparently wants to find out as soon as the u/s tech can spit out the words and not a second after. I still want to keep it a secret from everyone else (you all don't count :winkwink:) but now he's pouting about that, too. Bah!

If we have a third, I think I'm going to somehow try to stay yellow. I briefly considered it this time and have been having fleeting thoughts of it lately now that I've given up trying to guess but I think I'd end up making it just past my anatomy scan and then be dying to know.


----------



## linz143

I like the idea of cupcakes and then everyone bites into them at the same time to find out! Of course I love cupcakes, so I _may_ be a little biased... lol! However, I do love all the decorations and stuff that lady had. The finger print guessing tree is adorable and could be something you keep for the baby's room so that someday they know all the people who were there before they were born wishing them well (I'd have everyone write their name next to their thumb print).

AFM - seriously watching my belly lurch in opposing directions right now. I keep looking down and it will stick out to the left side and then a second later it goes down and a huge lump appears on the right side. What is she doing in there, calisthenics?!? Not to mention the pressure it's applying is pretty impressive. No wonder I'm feeling nauseous today, she's probably doing that to my intestines when I'm not paying attention!


----------



## wishnhoping

I like the cupcake one too but my sister is finding out first and she's doing it :(


----------



## LittleSpy

I want a cupcake so bad right now! :haha:


If I wasn't so sure there's no way I'm feeling it this early, I could swear I just felt a little wiggle! Not a twitch feeling (which is what early kicks felt like to me around 16-17 weeks with dd), but just a very light brushing. I'm very likely just crazy, though. I started feeling dd occasionally at 14 weeks but didn't feel her consistently every day until early in the 16th week. Anyway, I just realized I should definitely be feeling baby by this time next month. Yay! :happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

THIS IS GIRAFFES FB MESSAGE FOR THOSE OF YOU NOT ON FB:

At 9.21 this morning we welcomed Benjamin Edward **** ****to the world. 8lb 7oz and 51cm long. The happiest of days. Alleluia! 


CONGRATS GIRAFFES! CANT WAIT FOR PICTURES!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, yay!! Congrats, Giraffes!


----------



## wishnhoping

I swear I have felt baby too...but I chalk it up to being crazy


----------



## LittleSpy

It's weird because I haven't even really thought about it yet (because it's so early). I've felt muscle twitches and stuff and knew immediately that's what they were. I still think I'm probably just crazy. :haha: It'll be unmistakeable soon enough.


----------



## linz143

They do say you feel it a lot sooner with your second because you know what to look for. How early, however, I don't know!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz just saw your ticker says 56 more days...thats not long at all....crazy how all of you are meeting your lo's! So super jealous!

Leia- First- post more pics when you have time! I will live vicariously through you!

G- can not wait to meet the lil one! 

AFM- My mom made my favorite dish that I hve been begging for for over a month. I swear I ate more in that one sitting than I have in the past 3 months...then this morning i brought some for lunch and have already devoured it...yup its not even 11am...ha


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow. 
What not to name your children: I just came across a former employee named Richard Ondick. Think about that one for just a second.

Seriously? As much as I agonized over naming my child, I can't even fathom how that happened. :rofl: Poor guy.


----------



## wishnhoping

I was reading a thread on horrible baby names and one lady was joking around about someone naming their kid lemonjello and orangejello because she had heard this had been done....sadly I had to inform her that twins in my sons infant room at daycare were in deed named that....not funny...poor kids


----------



## wishnhoping

We also almost didnt name our son Brayden James because we thought kids might make fun of his initials being BJ....but then we figured by the time they know what a BJ is he should be big enough to handle that problem on his own ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, kids are going to poke fun no matter what. I can guarantee Maisie will be called "Crazy Maisie" more than once in her lifetime.

Even my husband calls me "Drooly Julie." :haha: Surprisingly enough, I don't remember being picked on because of my name. Kids were too busy telling me how fat I was to be clever at all. :dohh: I was totally not even fat, just a bit chubby. Pretty much every kid I see lately is way fatter than I ever was as a child. :nope:

The girl name I'm stuck on at the moment will have EMO for monogrammed initials. And that's like the only part I don't like about it right now (I say "right now" because if I find out we're having another girl I know that name is going straight out of the window. :haha:).


----------



## wishnhoping

ugh i thought we were pretty much locked in on the girl name we came up with when i was first pregnant...but apparently not. DH is really stuck on Mia, Mya, Maya...dunno how he wants to spell it. I dont like that name I dunno why I just cant picutre it being my childs name. I lbrought up Carly as an option and he liked that...so even though i am stil lset on the name we had originally picked out (Samantha Ryan) Id totally see Carly being our kid too


----------



## linz143

Initials can make it or break it for me. Our last name starts with "M" so I right off the bat vetoed any name that starts with an S. Even worse would be the initials SNM. Like I really want people to look at my little girl and think of S&M?? Also, I didn't want anything that would lead to the initials MM, like M&Ms. Her initials will be QAM, which I can't really think of a way to make fun of or associate it with anything else.

One of my good friends has the initials KKK. Apparently her mom didn't even think about it. When she was 8, her sister got her own initials monogrammed on a sweater and my friend told her mom she wanted to do that, too. The mom agreed and right before they left, the older sister said, "Of course you can't get that monogrammed on something!!! Think about it!!" A look of realization came over the mother's face about what she had done.... so I guess some people really don't think about that kind of stuff!!

And yeah, Wishin - 56 days is not long!! That's less than 2 months now!! EEEK! Seems crazy that I'm the next one up!


----------



## wishnhoping

cupcake reveal gone wrong....

damn it now even i want a cupcake

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jopD79EKdB8&feature=related


----------



## linz143

HAHAHAHAHAHA!! That's why I'd have a friend or family member make them for me! I guess it helps that my mom is a caker, though. She's doing my baby shower cupcakes. Also she's doing my best friend's daughter's birthday cupcakes this weekend. So I guess that means I get cupcakes two weekends in a row!! Woohoo! I requested carrot cake for my shower.... mmmmmm....

Oh and btw wishin - I like the name carly! Super cute!


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, I like MM names. I think lots of names that start with M sound cute with our last name (which also starts with M, but I think it sounds good because we're an McC____ and not just an M____). Well, for a girl, anyway. So Maisie is an MM and my SIL (hubby's sis) is, too. Haha, Scott is an SM - SAM. I've never thought S&M about it. :haha:

Maisie's initials are MCM, or MMC for the monogram, which isn't great but internet board acronyms for "missed miscarriage" aren't really on everyone's mind all the time, I don't think. Who gets crap monogrammed anyway? :haha:

Maisie will be the only MM I have because I don't want my kids' names to start with the same letter.

I was a JLB but changed to JBM when I got married which still gives me the giggles. My username for so many accounts is now "JulieBM" because I'm apparently 12 and think "BM" is funny. :dohh:

LOL at the bakery mix up! I would, of course, have to have the original envelope, too! Mmmmmm, cupcakes. Thank goodness I'm too lazy to make/buy them.

I felt the thing again about an hour ago. I seriously think I'm feeling the baby. :wacko: And I think it's because my pants are feeling extra tight right there when I sit down. I just realized my zipper is stuck there and my pants weren't all the way unzipped (ha, yes, I'm already there :haha:). I think that was causing baby to wiggle more against the pressure and the pants pressing on the uterus a bit is the reason I was able to feel it.


----------



## linz143

I think the reason I'm really against the MM initials is because when our last name is pronounced, it sounds like the word "many", as in "there are too many people here." Tyler's aunt has an M first name and all her teachers and kids in school used to call her Minnie Mouse, because I guess Minnie is close to the pronunciation of many and also has the MM initials. So after that it just rubbed me the wrong way.3

And my middle/last name initials are the same as yours, lilspy! I used to be LBP before I got married and now I'm LBM. I used to initial everything with all 3 letters prior to marriage, but now I initial everything as "LM" just because having "BM" in my initials annoys me! HAHAHA! I even considered making my last name my middle name to get rid of the B altogether, but that seemed way more complicated. I've always hated my middle name anyway, which is Blair... Yuck.


----------



## nats77

Here you guys all are, giving birth thinking of names and I'm just getting back on the whole ttc journey! Makes me so sad :cry: wish I was still with you guys and not having to go back thru those dreaded tww, symptom spotting, trying to get oh to bd at the right time, oh my when I write it like that I'm really not sure I can do it all again :nope: x


----------



## nats77

Little I felt my second baby moving at about 12 weeks, so very possible that's what your feeling, how lovely x x x


----------



## linz143

Nats, you CAN do it! The TWW is perhaps the worst two weeks of every month, just be assured that each one you go through is going to bring you closer to your BFP! And you KNOW it's right around the corner... what was it... the second month after the surgery that you got a BFP? So we know it's just a matter of time! I just know that you are going to be preggers again soon!


----------



## nats77

Thanks Linz, I'm clearly still an emotional wreck because ur positivity has just made me cry lol, thank you for being strong for me I really don't think I could face it all again without you ladies x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- you need to let us know where u are in your cycle and all that so we can cheer you through it! Im not sure if you are tracking at all yet but when you do we are all here to get you through it

Julie- LMAO @ who monograms crap anyways

Linz- double cupcake weekend...awesome. I have left over ice cream cake from my dads bday last night...im hitting that baby up..plus i have been promising DS we would make funfetti soon...


----------



## wishnhoping

I also have a feeling your rainbow is just around the corner


----------



## leia37

Little and Wishin - felt this baby moving at 11 weeks, talked myself out of it for a few weeks because supposed to be too early but it definately was. So it probably is your babies. :) xx

Nats - you can do it hon and we will be here supporting you all the way. xx

More photos soon :) xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- You've got this. Ttc is tiring and emotionally draining, but it's also really exciting!! :flower:

I didn't mean to start a conversation on baby names. I was just suggesting everyone NOT name their child "Dick Ondick" because that's just abuse. :haha:


----------



## leia37

CONGRATULATIONS Giraffes. Well done. Cant wait for photos xx

(thanks for updating us Wishin x)


----------



## nats77

Just read all your messages to my oh and even he is touched by your support I feel very lucky to have found you ladies.

Well it's a guess but I think today is cycle day 14, that's going by my last losses though so might be different this time becaus of erpc. But I'm sort of expecting af around the 10 th or 11 th of oct, typical as its my birthday on the 12th lol not much of a pressie aye? 

Definitely not expecting a bfp this month though we only bd once and it wasn't timed at all it was literally just because lol. Doctors said wait at least one cycle anyway so not a bad thing, but I will keep u all informed, my bbs started hurting again today so have obviously ovulated this month! Watch this space x x x


----------



## nats77

Giraffes has posted a pic of baby on face book! He's soooo scummy! So happy to see all these beautiful babies on this thread, to think when we all started out together none of us were expecting and now we have babies! It's amazing, what a journey! I'm so happy for you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- do you have a game plan? Will you be using OPKS and all that or will you just be going with the flow? 

I saw G's baby on fb too he's too adorable! So much hair too! We have hairy babies on this thread lol

So I guess Linz is next in line to pop? 

Not much to tell on my end today- Went to dinner with a freind and another friend joined us with her 10 week old baby. He was adorable and I wanted to kidnap him..until he puked all over me. I dont mind if my kid does it but when someone elses kid does it kind of grosses me out lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Cris. I HATE puke. It's soooooo gross to me. Maisie puked on me (like.. really on me) 3 times night before last and I hardly batted an eye. I think the spit up thing kind of gets you more accustomed to it so that when it's actual puke, it's not quite so gross. But then, she hasn't actually been sick-pukey yet so that may be a whole other ballgame. Night before last was because she drank too much (haha) and insisted on bouncing herself over and over and over again. :dohh:

Speaking of puke... Holy appetite, Batman! I'ven been STARVING the last 2 days. Ugh.


----------



## firsttimer30

congrats Giraffes can't wait to see pics. :hugs:

I also hope everyone is doing well.

AFM- we are do great, she is such an amazing baby, I am completely on :cloud9:.


----------



## wishnhoping

Aww first thats so good to hear! Post more pictures when you have time! I will totally drool over these baby pics

Julie- I got puked on quite a bit by my son. The worst was this one time he threw up all over me and I didnt bat an eye because he was so miserable I was just concerned about him feeling better. So I put him down stripped down to my underwear and picked him up again to console him and ..yup...sure enough he proceeded to throw up all over me again. At this point Im just sitting in the middle of the room with puke all over the floor, me , a pile of puked on clothes, and a screaming baby...good times


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and this is a funny- I am not wearing a bra! My bra hs been hurting me soooo bad because of the wire and I havent had time to get one without a wire. Anyways, since I am the only one in the office I locked the doors and took my bra off....relief!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Cris. I think we've had the bra conversation before. I'm quite jealous you're not wearing one. :haha: Sometimes I don't even make it home from work before mine comes off. :blush:


----------



## linz143

I've found that the only bras that don't hurt me now are nursing bras. I bought some cheap bras when I started going up in cup sizes and removing the underwire, which helped, but the only tried and true way for me to be comfortable is when I bought some walmart nursing bras and they are heaven!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yea, pretty much the wire is whats hurting me but this bra is the only one that still fits (cup wise) and i paid way too much money to take the wires out...

i need to go invest in some good ole walmart ones then


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Linz, I still wear my walmart nursing bras despite the fact I stopped pumping 8 months ago. :haha: I think I got mine on sale and paid $10 for 2 of them!

Cris -- this may put your mind at ease about your weight loss - I asked the OB I saw today about controlling weight gain and she told me it's okay for me to TRY to lose weight during this pregnancy (since I'm obese. Joy). Actually, not just okay, she encouraged it. Then she gave me 2 articles from medical journals supporting it. :thumbup: I'll scan them to you if you want them.

I told her my plan is to eat 1800 cals/day and exercise 5x week and she was totally on board with that. I'll probably lose a pound a week if I actually stick to that! She of course warned not to drastically cut calories or anything but that 1800/day should be plenty.


----------



## LittleSpy

I didn't get any u/s pics today, but after seeing baby's nub during the scan, I'm thinking girl! Plus, heartbeat at 12+1 same as Maisie's was at 12+2 (and same as it was 3 weeks ago) - 173bpm.

Everything in me feels boy but I'm really leaning toward girl now. I'll be out of my misery in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## wishnhoping

My sister finds out on Monday...Im so jealous

I am not too worried about my weight loss for several reasons. 1) at my appt on Monday when she weighed me she said "oh u lost! good!" then kept going...so assume shes not worried haha 2) I am not nauseaus anymore and am eating normally again and have already gained 3lbs back so yah....

I would rather come out of this pregnancy weighing the same or less so I think that I will do 1800 calories and daily walking as my plan....back to MFP tracking I go. And hopefully if I keep up with that then I will hopefully transition to diet mode more quickly once the pregnancy is done.


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - that's so exciting! Do you have a preference either way for girl or boy? 

As for the weight plan I wish you both well! In first tri it was really easy for me. I only gained 3 lbs! When second tri started I was cranky and couldn't touch a vegetable or fruit. And normally I love my fruit and veg!! I was all carb all the time and craving red meat at every turn. I tried to follow an 1800 calorie diet for a few weeks when I was gaining 2 lbs a week but the sugar cravings were unbelievable.I wish I would have had more control but it just seemed impossible at the time. Now I cant eat as often or much because of the awful heartburn, so my gains have been slowing.


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> My sister finds out on Monday...Im so jealous
> 
> I am not too worried about my weight loss for several reasons. 1) at my appt on Monday when she weighed me she said "oh u lost! good!" then kept going...so assume shes not worried haha 2) I am not nauseaus anymore and am eating normally again and have already gained 3lbs back so yah....
> 
> I would rather come out of this pregnancy weighing the same or less so I think that I will do 1800 calories and daily walking as my plan....back to MFP tracking I go. And hopefully if I keep up with that then I will hopefully transition to diet mode more quickly once the pregnancy is done.

So... do you want to make it a competition? :devil: I mean, obviously not a "who can lose the most" kind of thing because that wouldn't be good, but, a "who can actually stick to the plan" thing? 

I'll already admit after talking to the doc about it I went straight to Chick-fil-a to get a chicken biscuit for breakfast (no homosexuals were harmed during the making of my biscuit). And then when I got to work, there were doughnuts. I haven't eaten one yet, but I have one sitting on my desk. :dohh: I hate it when people do this, but I may have one last fatty weekend and start the plan on Monday. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Deal! Monday it is... Since hubby went to the store and bought yummy taco stuff I'll
Enjoy this weekend 

So my plan is 1800 cals a day and walking at least a mile but shoot for more


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, I don't have a preference. Every time I think I do, I get sad about not having the other version. :haha: I'd love to have a girl and a boy and I'd love two girls. I hope to sneak a 3rd child in several years from now. Maybe start trying when this one turns 5 or so. If I have 2 girls I may prefer a boy for the third but even then I don't know.

My weight gain with Maisie was crazy during 2nd tri, too. It was also crazy during 1st tri. According to my doc's scale, I've lost a pound during 1st tri but my scale at home says I've gained 2 (because I'm taking my weight from pre-pregnancy and my doc is taking my weight from 7 weeks pregnant). By this time with Maisie, I had gained 13. By the end of 2nd tri, I had gained 32. I gained 40 overall. I lost a couple pounds the last few weeks. I'm already craving red meat like crazy but not too bad with sweets and carbs at this time. When I have a crazy sweets craving, chocolate milk seems to be satisfying it really well, so that's not very bad.

I'd really like to be in the range of losing 20 pounds to not gaining any weight. Losing any more than 20 seems kind of excessive considering I'm going to put on 15 pounds of extra blood and baby and placenta weight. So I'm kind of hoping I lose about 30 pounds of fat which puts me losing 10-15 pounds overall between now and d-day.

I was down 15 pounds 2 weeks after having Maisie. I'd *love* to lose 20 pounds during this pregnancy and then be 10 pounds from my pre-preg weight before Maisie 2 weeks after delivery!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I am going by my weight prepregnancy too and Doc is going by 10 weeks or so...

Hmm I dont really want to set a specific amount goal because Ill be dissapointed if I dont get it...so Im just going to aim to not gain...that'd be nice, and hopefully realistic


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry to write and run, but I promised Linz I would post!! We are having a little GIRL!!!! Her name will be Cora Elise. If y'all want to see the video of us finding out its on my Facebook. I'll come back and catch up with everyone soon! Life has been REALLY crazy these last few weeks!!

Much love!


----------



## linz143

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyy!!! Congrats, Haley!! Also, I love the name! You guys are super on top of it to have it picked out already! I feel like it took forever for DH and I to agree on something we were both happy with.


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone!!

Just a quick post to say I haven't forgotten you all and will try to post properly really soon!

For now, we are totally in love with B and already can't imagine life without him. He's perfect and wonderful (even at 3am!) 

Hope you're all well and I'll be back soon xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Well I dont have much time right now either but just wanted to post that my sister found out today that she will be having a boy!!!! I was feeling girl for her all along then last night I had a dream that it was a boy...and yup h sure is!!!!

Cant wait to start shopping for my nephew!!

Gotta go find and order her baby shower invites! bbl


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, a boy! I don't remember - is this her first?

Don't forget - 1800 calories! :winkwink: I forget how much food that is when I'm not eating a bunch of stupid stuff. I've got all kinds of crap logged on MFP for today and I'm still under 1500. :dohh:


----------



## nats77

Oh ladies why o why do i do this to myself? i absolutely know 99.9999999% that i am not pregnant, so why every time that i go to the toilet do i think to myself 'it wasnt long ago that i last went to the toilet, maybe i'm pregnant'
or because i had a weird dream last night 'maybe i'm pregnant' 
my boobs are really sore 'maybe i'm pregnant'
its insane i so know im not, my boobs are always really sore after ovulation and before af, the only time they weren't sore was when i got my bfp!
And i always wee more after ovulation, strange i know but true so why am i building myself up for disappointment? its at least another week and a half or two weeks before my af is due and even then i dont know if it will come then because of erpc, goodness knows how i will get thru the next two weeks like this, i'm obsessed already!
How do i distract myself? hate ttc it is quite possibly the most horrible phase of my life!!!!:cry:

sorry guys selfish post over!

Haley congrats on your pink news, sorry purple lol xx

wishn, little how you guys doing? congrats wishn on your sisters blue news xx 

Giraffes so pleased all is well with you and your little fella xx

Linz love the pic of sinl cat not in the sink lol hope your well xx

First how you going? still enjoying your little princess? xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- Yup I know 1800 calories...ugh..I was so perplexed by what to eat that I didnt eat at all yet lol I havent figured out what I want! Yes, this is my sister's first 

Nats- I think that once you reach a certain point its almost impossible NOT to obsess about the TWW and TTC. I found that I was able to relax a little bit by getting into a book..that way I spent most of my day reading instead of obsessing on BNB...dont get me wrong I was still thinking about it just not nearly as much. I hope that helps!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- :hugs: I just give in to the madness when ttc. Not the most healthy approach. If I were you, I'd buy about 50 ICs and pee away. Even when I know there's no possible way it would show up positive. :haha:

Cris -- wonder if it would help us to share menus? Are you planning to log on MFP? Can I stalk your food diary? This morning I had Honey Bunches of Oats (Vanilla) with 6oz skim milk and I just had a serving of leftover slowcooker chili for lunch. I have greek yogurt and a sucker if I get peckish this afternoon. 12oz chocolate milk after work while cooking dinner, which will be chicken and dumplings. Then a chocolate dipped ice cream cone with a serving of Oreo ice cream. Definitely lacking in the fruits/veggies department but I'll get there.

Yeesh. After reading all that, it's so ridiculous to me that I'm as fat as I am. How could I be eating so much more than that every day? :dohh: I could add like 3 pieces of fruit and some veggies and still be under 1800 calories for the day.


----------



## wishnhoping

well thanks to my lunch I am at 1425 calories...nice

I suck


----------



## LittleSpy

You don't suck! Just make healthy choices for the rest of the day and try to get a walk in. :thumbup: I refused to get up early to exercise this morning so I'm about to take a walk in the rain, I think. That'll teach me. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

I will walk while I watch my DVR shows from yesterday 

I need to go to the store and buy some healthy stuff, my hosue is pretty much bare except for the stuff I was able to eat while nauseaus...which was like uhm cereal, and cakes haha


----------



## linz143

What?! It's raining where you live?? LUCKY! I miss the rain soooooo badly... haven't seen it since May and winter is my favorite season. Summer is hanging on for it's dear life here right now, as it's been triple digits yesterday and today. SO OVER THIS HEAT. I want to not have to water my yard, sleep with all the windows and sliders open, or feel like I'm sweating for a marathon, when all I did was do the dishes! We don't have AC in the house since heat like this only comes a few times a year. Most summer days are upper 80's low 90's, which I can deal with. 104 is NOT COOL (literally).


----------



## wishnhoping

Ewww Linz I feel for you! I hate hate hate summer and heat... Thank goodness fall is finally in sight over here on the east coast!

I did my mile walk.. Not fast but hopefully that'll improve as I do it more often


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, Linz, yes it rains a lot here (tropical storms & hurricanes really push up the yearly average rainfall). But that doesn't mean it's nice and cool. Actually, it is cool for us right now, so I feel for you. Today's forecast is 86*F with severe thunderstorms. We're in triple digits nearly every day in July and August every year. And the rain, in that heat, is miserable. Some days it seriously feels like you have to swim through the air instead of walk. :haha: My city's unofficial slogan is "Famously hot." No really - here: https://www.columbiacvb.com/
Lovely. And if you plow through my facebook wall post pictures, you'll see last summer, The Weather Channel had a quiz for the "Hottest city in the southeast." Yeah, the answer was my city. :dohh: I generally like the weather here from late October through February, at least, as long as I pretend it's not supposed to be winter. :haha: I love the rain, though, even storms.

Sooo... Cris, you're going to love this. My old HR Director just came to see me. Because the person she hired 6 months ago over promoting me is resigning. And she wants me back. :rofl: So she comes over here, tells my current supervisor she's stealing me, and then comes to talk to me. So then after she leaves, of course my supervisor calls me into her office. :dohh: I'm going to have to think about this long. and. hard. It's a huge promotion. And she already knows I'm pregnant so I don't even have to worry about that. Argh, I just don't know what I'm going to do. The thing is, I don't even know for sure she'd hire me (yes, even after asking me to apply). She asked me to apply for it before and then didn't even give me a second interview. So, I feel like she's toying with me a bit now and I know she has in the past and to be honest my feelings are still pretty hurt about how everything went down (which is why I left in the first place... well, that and the fact my current supervisor gave me the biggest raise allowed by the State so she could to get me over here). Guess I have at least a week to think about it. One thing's for sure. Now that I make 20% more than I was making there, it sure is going to cost her a lot more to get me than it was going to cost her 6 months ago. Her fault.

Honestly, I hate that it's this way, but what it boils down to, for me, is the money. And the future potential. If I got this promotion and went back there, in a few years, I could get an HR Director job pretty much anywhere and easily make twice what I make now (actually, more). I don't love my job. I do think I'd be a *little* more stressed out over there but not much more. I'm essentially functioning as an ER manager right now (which my supervisor has acknowledged over and over again while promising me a promotion after my 6 month trial period is up, next month), but a true ER manager is 2 steps up on the ladder and makes $10-20k more per year. I know my supervisor is planning to offer me a promotion up one step, otherwise she'd have to interview outside candidates. And she told my friend (who is the class & comp manager so it's appropriate) that she was going to try to promote me with no raise (delusional!).
I think that may have just made up my mind.


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL Julie- just reading all that gave me a headache...I know that you will go where the money is...I think any sane person would! Good luck with whatever path you choose to follow, and keep us posted!

AFM- I tracked my calories on MFP and didnt do as poorly as I thought. It was all junk but I was only over calories by like maybe 100? Today going to try to focus on making better choices...although I had choc covered pretzels for bfast...I really need to go shopping!!


----------



## linz143

lilspy - Yeaaahhhh.. I don't think I could handle weather like that!! I don't do well in humidity or heat! I wish it would snow here, but I'm not really complaining about not having to shovel snow, either. I just miss crisp foggy mornings and cool afternoon showers. Usually Halloween is the first rain of the year (or threaten of it) so I'll wait for that.

As for the job, if it comes with a raise and isn't going to be tons more hours of overtime, I'd do it! A promotion always looks good for your work history and resume. Even if you don't like it, it can be a better bargaining position in a year or two if you decide to work elsewhere.

AFM - My lower abdomen is getting REALLY sore now... kind of like AF type cramps, kinda not. It doesn't come in waves like cramps do, it's just plain SORE all the time and worse in the evenings. Quinn is supposedly 4ish lbs now and I got on the scale yesterday and I've gained 40 so far, so my assumption is that it's just the baby and all the other weight putting a strain on my muscles and uterus. Even sitting hurts, so I spent all evening last night in bed laying on my side and then tossed and turned all night. Looks like the luck I was having with being fairly comfortable is now coming to an end. She is getting big, and I'm starting to feel it. :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- there are maternity-support belt things (yes, I'm very good with the words), maybe that would help?

Cris -- ooohhhh, chocolate covered pretzels. I've been craving those for almost a week now!


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao Julie- I happened to have some stuffed in my purse from last week and didnt have a bfast handy so thats what I ended up with...its almost noon and Im trying to decide on a lunch. 

Linz- Sorry you are so uncomfortable...I dont really remember that pain or sore feeling but I do remember the inability to stand/sit/lay comfortably...u are almost there hon!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yikes, I'm so distracted I'm not getting anything done at work today. I was distracted enough with everything that is already going on before my old director came in this morning. I can't slack off being distracted for 3 more days this week.:dohh: I just keep thinking about getting a potentially large raise (I'd ask for 25-30%... maybe I'm insane but I know when my supervisor had that job, she made 50% more; yes, fifty percent more than I currently make). :haha: Although I recognize when she went into that position, she had about 6-7 years more experience than I have now. If I got that job and the salary I'm going to ask for, I'd be making about 60% more than I made at this time LAST YEAR. That would rock my socks. Plus, I keep seeing positions posted that I could totally get in a year or 2 with the experience and title I'll have with this position. And those salaries are twice my current one. Anyway, it's making me nuts. I'm such a greedy *******.
I need another weekend pronto!

EDIT: OMG! :rofl: All the words this forum lets you post.... I've NEVER seen it edit anyone, even with the mother of all swear words. But it edited out b*stard. :rofl: Is that like a super terrible word in the UK?


----------



## wishnhoping

make any decisions yet?

Im so confused about my doppler...I tried it again yesterday and I think at one point I got the baby and it was like 155 or something for a few secs adn then I assume he/she moved. But then other times Ill pick something up at 125-135...what is that?


----------



## LittleSpy

I often hear an artery/vein something that I think for a second is baby until I realize it's not fast enough and is just twice my heartbeat.

I haven't tried since this weekend but I still have yet to find the booger at all. I think s/he hangs out behind that big artery/vein thing on the right because I always think I can hear *something* else there but can't make it out fully.

I went home and told hubby about the job and his immediate reaction was "Um.... no" because he knows how crazy that woman makes me. But as soon as I said "Well, we could pretty much move out of this house immediately" he was ALL for it. :haha: So, I submitted my application last night. It's going to suck but it's the right thing to do for my family and for my future "career" (ugh, at some point I'm going to have to admit this is what I'm doing with my life).

Apparently today my current director has been talking junk about it to the other managers in my department. :dohh: One of them is a good friend of mine so she immediately came over to tell me exactly what our supervisor said. :haha: Apparently now she has some kind of animosity toward me about it and she doesn't even know for sure that I've applied. All I told her is that I was going to have to think about it. I'm not going to say anything else to her about it. She told the managers, "Everyone is replaceable." Whatever. She knows good and well how much she has relied on me the last 5 months otherwise she wouldn't be saying anything about this to other people. All I'm saying is that I'm quite obviously missed at my last agency considering I've been over to help them many times and now they're asking me to come back (offering a 2-step promotion). That speaks volumes about just how "replaceable" I am. :winkwink: The director there obviously regrets her decision to not promote me 6 months ago. I don't think she thought I was going to leave. I was really hurt when I left. I had applied for so many jobs after I didn't get the promotion, I had gotten 4 interviews in just a couple weeks at the time I took this job (and cancelled the other 3 interviews). :haha:

My husband said it would be like going back to an abusive ex-boyfriend. And I agreed except that the abusive ex-boyfriend now lives in a much nicer house and makes a whole lot more money and is buying me really nice gifts. I told him she can beat me all she wants as long as she's paying me enough. :haha:

I honestly don't expect to get the job. I know right now she wants me but I also know that if someone she thinks is better applies, she'll have no problem hiring them over me. She did it before. Fool me once.... But, anyway, now I'm pretty pissed off my current supervisor is behaving like a child. I have GOT to get into a field that isn't most women! :haha:

I sure love to ramble.


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL Oh Julie...wait is that the lady that didnt give u enough time to eat lunch? 

I hope u do get to move to a nicer house and area! you deserve some peace and quiet from your jerk neighbors!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yes, this is the woman who was adamant that I take an hour lunch break but would schedule me so that there was no way possible I could. :dohh:

BUT, if I go back, she can pretty much make me work around the clock, not give me breaks, and not ever have to pay me any more at all. The position is exempt from overtime laws! :dohh: The price of being a big shot. :winkwink:

I actually prefer that, though. I really hate the pressure of trying to get an impossible amount of work done between 8.30 and 5. With that job, I can at least take it home with me if I need to. I've never been able to do that before because they have to pay me overtime/comp time for anything I work over 40 hours and my last and current employer have expected me to get a crazy crap load of work done but to never work over 40 hours in a week. It's way too much stress.


----------



## nats77

Good luck little hope it all works out for you xx

Afm I am in meltdown today! my goodness dont know what is wrong with me i just cant stop crying! adverts! my dog looking sweet, my beautiful gorgeous little man saying 'uv oooo' it was just the most beautiful thing i have ever heard!!! (he was trying to say love you) but i just keep crying! surely my hormones have settled after the erpc?? or maybe its pre af heavens knows but i need to get a grip!!! lol xxxx


----------



## linz143

Awww nats, hang in there! Pre af always used to get me in the hormonal mode. Although I wouldn't be surprised if your hormones were even more sensitive this month. Keep an eye on your symptoms though and let us know if you think it maybe good news!

Lilspy - everyone always seems to take other personally when you leave their department for another. I've definitely been there multiple times but it's always worked out for the better, and if anything, it's shown my last coworkers/manager's true colors.

Wishin - depends on how far apart in time the LO's heartbeat is changing. Baby's hb changes just like ours does depending onIf it is sleeping or being active. But if the heart rate change is in a matter of 10 seconds, then idk what to tell you, lol. That's why they say heart rate is not a reliable way to tell gender. Even if there was a difference between boys and girls, their heart rate constantly changes depending on what they are doing.


----------



## linz143

And omg i'm a frikkin honeydew!!!! Woohooo!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

HONEY DOOOOOOO!!!!! ****HAPPY DANCE FOR LINZ!!!**** OOooo ur running out of fruits to be haha!

Nats- Could be af or could be good news! I agree ur hormones will prob be extra sensitive this month. I like a good cry every once in awhile, I think its good for the heart.

Linz- Maybe its a boy and girl and Im having twins! NOT!!!!!

VENT TIME!- I was talking to Bobbys Aunt about the gender reveal party and the evite I sent was through the facebook event thing. I put up a poll so people could choose team pink or team blue and she was telling me how she had a hard time deciding becasue she believes I am having twins and its a girl and a boy....I then went on to tell her that I have had multiple scan done and that there is a singleton in there..but she refused to beleive me...**SIGH** Really people!?

Julie- I love being salary but then I hate it too....I work from home which is sweet but its really annoying when those calls come in during the weekends or at 11pm at night


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay, honeydew!! Only watermelon left now, right? :happydance:

Cris -- People! :haha: Why does everyone think everyone is having twins? So many people have told me they think I'm having twins. :dohh: Nope. And I don't know how many times I have to tell my mom fraternal twins only run through maternal lines and identical twins aren't genetic at all. :dohh: How many times is she going to tell me my grandfather had twin brothers? :wacko:

nats -- I'm usually a mess pre-AF. :hugs: and "uvvvv oooo" is so sweet! <3


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, and Linz, has it hit you yet that you're *DUE NEXT MONTH?!*


----------



## wishnhoping

Aack! Next month!!!! <3 weiiird!


----------



## nats77

well u know ladies you kinda got me thinking now???
right i'll give you the stats you tell me what u think,

erpc -Wed 12th sept - cycle day 1?

bd - Sat 22nd Sept - cycle day 10?

pains - Sat 22nd - thought it was just from after bd but maybe ovulation pains?

sore boobs - Mon 24th - normal after ov

boobs not as sore - Mon 1st Oct

other (symptoms) weeing alot (also normal in tww) dreams (not sleeping well cause oh is away) yesterday and today emotional (not really normal for tww) irritable (normal for tww) funny feeling?? (had loads of times resulting in bfn)

Because of the erpc i really dont know where i am with my cycle, im not using opks or anything else, so its all just guess work really, with my bfp we only bd on cycle days 8 and 9, this cycle it was day 10 so maybe just maybe there is a slight possibility???

Going to try and hold off testing till the 12th (my birthday) That way i technically should be late, and can hope for the best present ever!!!
(but i will prob cave before then lol)

Ooooo i think im actually a little excited!!! thanks girls xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Nats! Im happy you are excited!!! <3 <3 Where is DH anyways? When will he be back?


----------



## leia37

Nats - great to hear from you, your little boy is so cute. it would have me in tears :) xx

Wishin - Both heartbeats will be baby's. ours did the same. almost convinced myself a few times that there was two in there even though i had seen one on scan multiple times (google hidden twin - it does happen). just change in activity and it can happen that quick. xx

Little - Hope job thing works out for you. xx

Linz - Cant believe its only a month away. Feels like your pregnancy has gone / is going well quick xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- thanks for the info..maybe lil one was sleeping then I pissed it off with the doppler and it woke up haha


----------



## nats77

Oh is on a course for work, will be back fri but i miss him terribly when he's away, but we skype every nite and he catches up with the kids so its not so bad x x


----------



## nats77

Quick update, I feel very sick this morning! X


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't know whether to feel bad for you that you feel sick or to be happy, nats! Fx Fx Fx!


----------



## nats77

Aww thanks little but I feel fine now lol 
just ordered some ic's never used them before but figured I may as well stock up lol. X


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I wish I had stocked up on IC's much sooner, it would have saved me a butt load of money..I dont even want to recall how much I spent on OPKs and HPT tests...ugh. I hope being sick is good news...I think the first "hey i might really be pregnant" moment came for me when I kept having weird sexual dreams about my husbands friends who are gross and i just felt weird..no other way to describe it


AFM- I must find a way to avoid FB today. I can not take all the political junk clogging up my news feed and i cant just block EVERYONE!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ew, thanks for the reminder about facebook, Cris. Some of my friends..... :nope: I just want to smack the crap out of them.

Nats -- I stocked up on ICs like 3 months before we started ttc. :haha:

My first little symptom when I was still testing negative was queasiness. I had it 9-11dpo & got bfp on 10dpo in the afternoon. I wasn't queasy super early like that with Maisie, so it seemed weird to me. Then it went away and came back as ms a couple weeks later.


----------



## nats77

It's probably just wishful thinking, but when we were on holiday I felt sick quite a bit just on and off it would go away as quickly as it came, and that would of been in the second week of tww so from about 7 or 8 dpo, if I'm right and I ovulated sat 22nd then I should be about 12 dpo? Which is weird because I don't think I'm due af till the 10th! Must have a long lp I spose because I know I ovulate early. Sorry think I'm just waffling away here bet it doesn't even make sense lol 

All I can do is poas till my heart's content when they arrive. £6 something for 35 tests! I got 25 of the normal ones and 10 extra sensitive, so I won't feel bad about wasting money, I'm used to spending about £10 for just one!!!

Seems strange waiting to test again though, seeing as I'm supposed to be nearly 14 weeks pregnant now! :cry:

Still my next one is gonna be my sticky rainbow!!! :winkwink: x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

PMA MY FRIEND!!!

We are all here to go thorugh this journey with you alllll the way up until that rainbow is in your arms <3

When are the ICs coming in? lol I sense some of my POAS addiction coming back


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, me too. I'm DYING for you to POAS, nats! :haha: I may have to pee on one for you if you don't do it soon.


----------



## linz143

Let me jump in here and say that I too will be dying to hear from you this month after you POAS, nats!! Symptoms sound very good and you know we are all sending you our PMA vibes this month! I can't believe you're holding out till your birthday... say WHAAT? ;)

AFM - Yes, I can't believe I can finally say I'm due next month! We have our first childbirth class tonight (3 hours each, 4 Thursday nights). Not exactly sure what could take 12 hours to learn, but I hope they go over natural pain management, as it is still my goal to get through this birth without an epidural. I'm not totally against one, and I won't refuse one if it's taking longer than it should, or I'm not progressing, or whatever... but if everything is going well and there's no complications, I want to try my hardest to go without. Also, I got my first gift item in the mail last night. It was this little tin that you open, where there's clay inside. You put the baby's foot and hand in the clay and then it hardens to make a mold of it. I can't wait to use it! I keep staring at it!


----------



## wishnhoping

awww yay Linz! Getting baby gifts is so exciting! I never did that clay thing with Bryaden and I totally regret it...especially when I tell people how huge his feet where when he came out...it would have been proof!

He wears a size 1....yea thats not normal!


----------



## nats77

Thanks once again for your support ladies, looks like im gonna have to do lots of poas to satisfy the addiction in all of you lol,
Not sure when they are coming i think maybe as quick as tomorrow or sat??
As for holding out till my birthday phaahaahaaaaa :haha: thats really not gonna happen! sheesh i wanna poas now!! so i expect as soon as they arrive ill start peeing lol xxx


----------



## nats77

Well amazingly the test turned up, not quite so amazing BFN, can't believe I talked myself into thinking it would be any different. 
Not to worry though I'm ok, at the moment, just try a bit harder next month lol x x x


----------



## linz143

Awww Nats, hang in there, my friend. You may have ovulated later than you thought and either missed the window or still have a few days before you should test. But either way, if you are TRULY out (which you'll never know for sure till the :witch: shows) then next month may be a better one to get started in anyway. DH will be home, you'll have had a normal cycle behind you, etc.

AFM - Childbirthing class went well last night, then after we got out I got the call that my grandma is on her way out. Just earlier this week the doctor had told us she had 6 months left to live, but apparently she was worse than they thought. Now refusing all fluids and food, along with IVs, I know what happens next. :*( Anyway, just had to get that off my chest. She's 95 and lived a very long and happy life, so I know this is what happens.... just doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## nats77

Aww Linz I'm sorry, I know losing a grand parent is hard, I hope your ok sending :hugs: x x

Afm I'm not doing as well as I first thought! I'm sure I'll feel better after a large Chardonnay tonite! Dh is home tonite as well! Yay! X x x x


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone!

Stay strong Nats and enjoy having your DHback!

Linz- sorry to hear about your grandmother. We had a similar thing this week with DH's grandmother who had been holding out to see her great-grandson. Once she saw a photo she stopped eating and drinking. We really struggled but in the end decided to make the journey, so 4 hours later we arrive, and this tiny fragile lady who hadn't opened her eyesin 2 days, wakes up enough to hold and cuddle B and talk to him. Unbelievably moving.

In other news, all is well!! I have a saint of a husband who is doing all the housework. He reckons he's done more washing in the last week than in the rest of the 7 years we've been together! B is a wee gem, he's back to his birthweight and starting to lose his jaundice. He feeds like a dream and sleeps a lot, just not necessarily at night!!

G xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- :hugs: 

Linz -- I'm so sorry about your grandma. :hugs: 95 years is amazing. I've been expecting the same phone call about mine for years and years. We thought we were losing her last year when I was about 36 weeks pregnant but somehow she managed to recover. Again. That woman has the strongest will to live.

Giraffes -- So glad everything is going well! I'm sorry about your husband's grandmother. :nope:


----------



## leia37

Nats - :hugs: xx

Linz - :hugs: xx

Giraffes - glad all is going well, my bubs is doing the same, sleeps amazing during day but not so well at night :). I just reach my limit of sleepless nights and think i cant possibly do another or go without sleep again and then he gives me a good one where i get at least 3 hours lying down sleeping in a row. Thats why they make them so adorable. :) xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi Ladies! Hows everyone doing?

Linz- so sorry to hear about your grandmom...

Nats- hang in there! 

Not much going on here. Friday I had taken the day off to go to Philadelphia (2 hrs away) to help my sister register. That morning I woke up with some spotting which was bright red but I went anyways since I didnt have any cramping. Then while I was there the cramping started and I also had red blood with clots. I called the Doctro they told me to go to Labor and Delivering which I did but it took me nearly 3 hours since I was in another state, and hit friday rush hour on my way home. I was at the hospital for about 6 or 7 hours and they checked everything ut and couldnt find a reason for the bleeding. Im glad everything is ok but it would be nice to have an answer as to why it happened...the clots FREAKED me out 

So here I am at 15 weeks....hard to believe that in 3 short weeks I find out if its a boy or girl. I am officially guessing team pink. 

I am also in the process of planning my sister's baby shower, and my son's 4th (sob..:( ) birthday party. Busy busy month for me!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

eeekkk! IM AN ORANGE! That seems pretty big..


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladie :hi:

Nats- Think of you :hugs:
Linz- Prayers for you and your family :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing the best :hugs:

Afm-me and Lindalynn are doing the best, she is getting so big. At her 1 week check up she weighed in at 8lbs and was 21 inches long. She is the best baby and I am over the moon in love with her..Now a little rant- so my mother and brother came up for a week and let me tell you it was a week from hell not my brother but my mom.. So here goes- me and her haven't really got along but her acting excited about Lindalynn and wanting to come up and help me I thought things would be ok but HELLS NO, so the first thing she does when she gets here is says "Enjoy this visit because I want be back" and me trying to be nice I just keep my mouth shut..So my brother is this rock and roll heavy metal freak brings Lindalynn her first Bright Red guitar.in which I thought was so sweet because I know what that guitar meant to him. and this is were she (mom) starts being herself (b****). She couldn't let my brother bask in the joy of telling people what he had got her she would come off with oh my daughter is getting my grandbaby a guitar, drum set and a piano..:shrug: Now lindalynn makes her 7th grandchild and she has one great grandchild (girl 6mos) so every time someone would say "congrats you have a beautiful grandbaby" she wouldn't say thank you it was "you should see my great granddaughter" and whip out her phone to show pictures, and all I could do is shake my head. I put up with this for an entire week and trust me it was so hard not to punch this woman in the face. Its one thing to disrespect me but my child is another. So then after taking her back home and then taking to my twin brother saturday I find out that she was running her mouth to him saying that she was glad to be home that all I did was "praise that kid" that she got tired of hearing "oh look how pretty she is or your moms pretty girl" and all I could do was cry why would your mom do and say such things like that. I was hoping that with Lindalynn being here that it would bring us closer but all she has done is drive me away, I haven't talked to her since and I don't plan on it I'm not going to let Lindalynn see the difference that she is already trying to make between them 2 so I think it's best to just keep her away that way I don't go to jail..I'm sorry for throwing all this out there I just don't understand how a person could do that.


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - so sorry to about the spotting, that must have been terrifying.

Leia - the night time thing is so odd isn't it! After trying putting breast pads and my clothes in with him at night, which only worked for one night before he wised up to that trick, we've now started properly co-sleeping with him. I'd said no way before he was born, but it is genuinely the only place he's happy and means we can all get some sleep! It is amazing how much room he takes up though for a wee guy :)

First - sorry to hear that your mum was so awful. Families can hurt you in the way no one else can. Big hugs 

Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

First -- I'm sorry about your mother. Try not to let her ruin this special time for you. My mom was pretty awful, too (in a different way). Will never forgive her. :nope:

Giraffes -- haha, you think he takes up a lot of room now! :winkwink: No matter what I do, my daughter always ends up perpendicular between my husband and me. :dohh: All sprawled out while we cling to the edges of the bed. :haha: She just... never slept as a newborn so we didn't have to worry about cosleeping or not. We didn't really start that until she was about 6 months old when it was really cold in our house and I was worried she'd be cold. Then we stopped for a long time but recently started again. It's more for me than her, I think. :blush: I have to get out of the habit really soon though because I plan on side-carring the crib for Deucey. Not sure I'd be comfortable with her in the bed early on just because she's pretty rough and flails around like a fish out of water all night. :haha:


----------



## linz143

First - sorry to hear about the awful visit you had to endure. Seems strange that people can't put aside their issues to welcome an innocent baby to the family, but apparently it happens all the time. At least you found out early rather than when Lindalynn can recognize how your mom acts is hurtful.

Wishin - Congrats on becoming an orange!! Yaay!

Giraffes - I am hoping beyond all hope that I get a semi-good sleeper because I already have enough sleep issues for the entire family! Even when not pregnant, I wake at the lightest touch or the faintest sound. Having a baby in the bed with me would keep me awake all night. DH and my cat have learned that when it's sleep time, that means no limb of either of them can be touching me or it will keep me wide awake.

AFM - My belly is HUGE! Will update FB with a picture tomorrow, as it'll be 34 weeks. Grandma is still hanging in there after they convinced her to take an IV. Although she is feeling a little better, the doctors are cautioning that it may be a few days or a few weeks, but it won't be too long. I feel sad that she'll never be able to meet her great granddaughter. Such is life, I suppose.


----------



## wishnhoping

First- I hate when people just don't know how to act. I'm so sorry your moms visit was such a downer. Hopefully you won't have to see her for awhile.

G- it's funny how we say we will NEVER do certain things with or to
Our children but then actually having them it changes! Never would I have imagined that my parenting style is what it is today.

Linz- I'm glad to hear that your grandmother is doing better but so sorry that it won't be long. My grandfather meant a lot to me and since he was in
Brazil never got to meet my son. When he passed I was kind of relieved because his last few months were spent in and out of the hospital so I know he's
At peace now. Plus I do believe he has met my son now

Afm- I'm sitting at labcorp... Have some bloodwork and my gd test. That stuff is so disgusting! I hope they don't make me retake it!


----------



## linz143

Wait, they're having you do a GD test at 15 weeks?? Does diabetes run in your family or did you have GD last time? At my doctor's office they don't do the GD test till you are 26-28 weeks unless you have a high risk factor. Also, what flavor did you get? I got the fruit punch and it was YUMMY! Tasted like a lightly carbonated Hi-C. Mmmmm, I want some more! Also, I was reading that the glucola drink has about 75 grams of sugar, which is about twice as much as a can of soda.


----------



## LittleSpy

Ew, yeah, Cris, why do you have to do it this early? I think I did mine at 24 weeks with dd. I didn't mind the drink too much but I felt gross the whole day after it. Blech. Mine is scheduled for two days after Christmas this time. I don't want to be fasting then, doc! :dohh: Oh well. At least it makes my 2 day work week that week a 1.5 day workweek!


Linz -- I'm convinced the only reason my grandmother made it through summer before last is because she knew Maisie was on the way. Apparently that's all she talked about (once she was lucid again) in the hospital. <3


----------



## wishnhoping

I had to do it because of my BMI. Basically since I am obese I am at risk and had to take one earlier. I believe they said I had to take one at 26 weeks too but not sure..I hope not! I got the fruit punch I guess...it was red. It just tasted so damn sweet to me..yuck! It was the one hour test..I guess if I fail I have to do a 3 hour test? It was 50 grams of sugar..thats what my paper said at least

I like soda normally but havent been able to drink it this pregnancy...hasnt tasted good or appealling...I really think thats why I have lsot weight. My body is used to drinking soda all day long almost 2ltrs worth...and now I drink none. SO a big cutdown on sugar and calories just there alone


----------



## LittleSpy

I've been way off soda, too. Very weird for me. I guess different docs have different procedures. I'm pretty sure your bmi isn't much, if any, higher than mine. :shrug: Oh well, I'm not complaining!

So... I just took a new bump pic and compared it to my bump pics from my first pregnancy. Yep. Essentially the same as I was at 6-7 months (yyyyyyup) with Maisie. :wacko: And I'm up 0.2lbs from pre-pregnancy weight so I can't even blame it on just getting fat. I carried small with her so most of my bump was probably just the fat I gained. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- beleive it or not I weigh at least 40lbs more than you...Dont quote me on this but I beleive the BMI number they look at for a early test is 33? anything higher and you must take the gd test early. (I think thats basically if oyu are in the "obese" category)


----------



## LittleSpy

My BMI is definitely over 33! :haha:/:nope: My BMI was exactly 33 at my lowest adult weight ever when I got pregnant with Maisie... 45 pounds ago. :dohh: I don't know. Maybe because it's only been 18 months since I had the one when I was pregnant the first time. :shrug: Or probably just a precaution my doc doesn't take unless there are mitigating factors. Again, really not complaining.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol yea thats weird...I had a couple other people tell me that they had to take it early too becasue of their weight. I am just glad its over with! 

Hows everyone today? Im kind of annoyed at a new girl in my DS's classroom. I came to pick him up and he had a deep scratch on his throat, and it turns out this girl did it. Then I was handing out his bday party invitations and the girls mother happened to be there so i handed it to her and she was like "oh they are already close like that shes invtied to his party (in a sarcastic tone)" I told her, I was inviting all the kids (the girl is new in the room has only been there a week which is why she said that. Then this morning i was dropping him off and the little girl was like im not going to braydens party because I dont like him! I was so mad! Who teaches their kids to be rude like that?! obviously the mother is rude and thats where her daughter gets it from. I looked at her and said "you dont have to come" and walked away. I plan on telling Brayden to stay far far away from this girl shes trouble...luckily that wont be hard since he doesnt seem to like her anyway

VENT OVER


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, Cris. Not sure how I'm going to handle Maisie having to interact with bratty kids and me having to deal with their bitchy parents. Probably not very well. If I've learned anything in life, it's that my expectations of people are WAY too high (you know, expecting people to be courteous and considerate and at least somewhat intelligent). :dohh:

WOOHOO! It's my Friday at work. :happydance: Think of me during my 8 hour car trip with a 14 month old tomorrow. :wacko: I'm so hoping we can get moving early to avoid rush hour between Richmond and DC. Ugh. I hit that DEAD ON at 5pm last time I made this trip. Took me like 3 hours to get from Richmond to Fredericksburg and this time we have to go past Fred even closer to DC. :dohh: We really need to leave at 6-7am.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am ALWAYS appalled and pissed off when I come home from birthday parties. It never ceases to amaze me how parents let their kids get away with so much right in front of their faces. I know if my son misbehaves I get so embarassed I just dont understand how these people dont even seem to care what their kids do. Its simple things like taking turns, being courteous, saying please and thank you, being kind to your friends. EVERY SINGLE BDAY PARTY...no joke. I go to ALL the parties I can because it gives me an opportunity to meet the parents and it usually lets me know which kids are good and which kids I want Brayden to stay away from. 

This past weekend we were at a bowling party and I damn near had a freaking heart attack at how badly one kid was behaving. There were 4 lanes for the party and he was listed as being in our lane. He kept going from lane to lane bowling whenever he felt like it taking other kids turns and his mother did not stop him once! Then he started trying to throw the bowling balls back into that little hole they come out of when they are returned to you..I eventually told him to stop since his mother didnt. Not only was it inappropriate but it was also extremely dangerous not only to him but the other kids around him. I was sooo annoyed by the time that party was over.


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- I always timed my trips (my ex-bff lives in NC) to miss rush hour in DC and Richmond which is no easy task since its always congested! i hope you get through it quickly!


----------



## giraffes

Bleurgh, rude children really get me! Particularly when you can see they have just learnt it from their parents! Hope she doesn't have much more to do with your DS.

Linz-I'm a really light sleeper too, if it's any consolation I'm surviving!! Our current technique is that DH gets up at 6 with B after his 5.30 feed and I get 2-3 hours of solid deep sleep without them! Not sure how we're going to manage when he goes back to work but hey ho we'll cross that when we get there. 

The health visitor came today, B is now 9lb :) such a chunk!!


----------



## nats77

Hey all, Wishin i had to chuckle when i was reading your post's! you sound soooo like me when it comes to the kids. I always get upset at how other parents let their children behave, especially when it involves being horrible to my children. Unfortunately i can't tell you it gets any better! As they get older it gets worse, kids can be so mean it really makes me sad :cry:

My dd is 10 1/2 she has 'tics' for those of you you who dont know its a movement or sound that she cant control, sometimes they are really bad and very noticeable other times they are hardly there.
At the moment she is suffering from very severe head nodding, she gets so upset about it and the more she is thinking about it the worse it gets, the children in her class are being really mean about it and keep making nasty comments and jokes about her, as u can imagine it is just heart breaking :cry:
I have spoken to the doctors and she is being refered to a 'specialist' but most doctors just say, oh she'll grow out of it soon enough, or its quite normal lots of kids do it, well she's the only one i've come across and she started doing it when she was about 5!! so goodness knows what we will do, my poor little girl starts senior school (high school) next year and i know kids are really really mean there so i only hope we can get the help she needs, god bless her xxx


----------



## nats77

Giraffes 9lb wow well done!

Afm - well af due today and know she is just around the corner have the twinges, and back ache and can just feel her so expecting her to make an entrance tonight, whilst i am super sad that i haven't got a bfp, its nice to know that my body has recovered from the erpc, and is ready to cook another bean!
Got to stay positive and must have hope, Hope is good!!!! xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- when I see another kid being mean to my child I cant help myself, I do NOT wait for their parents to correct them as they shouldnt be acting that way to begin with. My son is by no means perfect but he knows damn well that if he acted like that at a party we would be leaving immedietly. 

Im glad your body seems to be going back to normal! Keep us updated on your cycle so we can track along as well!

G- 9lbs! Fantastic!


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, Nats. I had a friend in highschool with a tic, mostly verbal. She never grew out of it, still has it (of course I'm sure there are several reasons behind tics that are different and one case isn't always like others). Somehow she found the confidence in herself and humor in having the tic to just laugh at herself and that always seemed to work for her. One of her tic noises was a sound like you'd hear in a cartoon where something really heavy was falling. Sometims at the end of it she'd add a little crash noise for fun. :haha: Another was kind of the reverse of that noise, like a cartoon of something being filled up until it pops. So sometimes she'd say "pow!" and make a motion with her hands like her head was exploding after that one. And if we were in a setting where loud noises were disruptive, like a library, or in class, she'd just say "Excuse me" whenever it happened. I think her not making a big fuss about it and seeing the humor in it herself kept other people from teasing her. I didn't know her until we were older (16-17) but I never once saw anyone being nasty to her about it (though I'm sure they were when she was youger because kids are a-holes). So,there's plenty of hope that it won't cause her much anxiety/trauma even if your daughter never "grows out of it." :thumbup:

So, about unruly children. Before I had an unruly child of my own, I always just thought maybe I don't know what it's like. But now that I have a _very_ "spirited" child of my own, I know I was wrong, and that no, those people are just inconsiderate jerks who don't know how to or don't want to be bothered making their children behave (or going home if they continue to misbehave). I can't even tell you how many kid/parent combos I was apalled by at Walmart yesterday. :dohh:

Giraffes -- 9 pounds is marvelous!


----------



## wishnhoping

I have a "spirited" child myself and he goes wild at times out in public and I have certainly learned how to choose my battles with him. I agree that some people dont care at all....I mean if Brayden goes crazy in public even if I cant get him to act right I at least correct him and tell him the right behavior. If its bad enough that its disruptive to others I always leave. Its so shocking to me that parents dont even bother to say no to their kids...I mean I literally had to tell the kid "no" since his mom wasnt going to do it. Was she just going to wait until a bowling ball flew out at the kids then apologize for it? ugh...getting all worked up again

On other news- I got an RSVP from another kid at school who is having her bday party the same days as Brayden's :( I hope it doesnt become an issue of the kids having to choose between parties.


----------



## wishnhoping

I think its funny that B is 9lbs G because my son was born at 8lb 9oz..so practically 9lbs! At his 2 week check up he was 11lbs! Hes stilll waaaaay big and is usually 99% for height and weight. You posting B's weight just reminded me of what a big monster I have lol...

G- this is no way to diminish how big your lo is getting..just brought back fond memories for me. Like when his foot didnt fit in the box where they stamp the newborn's footprint haha


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats any news?


----------



## nats77

Wishn the only news I have is that af is coming, have started spotting so guessing that anytime now she will start full flow. 
It's silly I know but it's kind of bringing back the feelings from last month, I don't know if its just a reminder that I'm not pregnant anymore or the bleed reminding me of the loss, either way its just all a little too much today :cry: x


----------



## wishnhoping

**BIG HUGS MY FRIEND**

I cant even begin to imagine what you are going to go through but I am here for you and hopefully your next cycle is normal and you catch that egg!! I wil continue to pray for you

<3


----------



## nats77

Thank you so much, it really does help having you guys, the witch is in full flow now! What a crap day! xx


----------



## giraffes

Nats - big hugs xxxxx

Wishin- 11lb at 2 weeks- that's crazy!! I was 9lb 4 at birth so my mum keeps looking at him at the moment and saying I had to squeeze one that size out!

Just had MIL here for the day, ugh. She's coming to stay for a week when DH goes back to work and I'm dreading it. She stood there and watched me make lunch today without helping at all and them made such a huge deal out of it when DH asked her to fold some laundry. She keeps going on about how much she wants to help and be useful, well clearly your idea of useful and mine are 2 different things. No, cuddling my son who is sleeping while you eat your lunch is not helping, particularly if you spill lasagne on him and forget to support his head. And yes I find it odd that you keep asking whether my nipples are cracked! They're not FYI, I've been very lucky with breast feeding but it is none of your business!!

Sorry, needed that rant :)


----------



## wishnhoping

My mom and I went shopping yesterday for my sister's baby shower and we were talking about how she was planning on taking time off from work to help us after the babies are born and I was like "I dont really need your help"...which I think may have insulted her a bit...but when I had DS it was the same thing...my mom and MIL thought that helping me meant taking the baby away from me...uhm no! I want to spend time with my child and form a bond..

So I told her that if she wants to prepare some meals that I can have to make after labor that would be the most helpful...she said she could do that. DH does the laundry so I wont need help with that ...hopefully this time the "help" I get is useful. 

One night though my mom did come and spend the night to watch DS through the night maybe a few days after we had gotten home. She was up doing all the late night feedings so I could sleep which was super sweet and generous but I still couldnt sleep because I could hear him crying...and not being able to go to him (she kept insiting i go back to bed she would take care of him) made me miserable all night. but her intentions were good


----------



## wishnhoping

woohoo avocado! 2 weeks until I find out the sex! i need to keep myself busy so time doesnt drag!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats - :hugs:

Yay, avocado!

Yeah, my hubby would do the crap where he'd try to "help" at night and would essentially yell at me if I got out of bed. I explained I couldn't sleep because I could hear her crying and that I wasn't trying to say he was doing a bad job, just that I seriously can't sleep when she's crying.


----------



## wishnhoping

sooo bored at work.....so sick of bnb and baby center too....i feel like all the threads are about the same things...got old quick. remind me to bring my kindle in tomorrow!


----------



## linz143

Hooray for avocado! Just think! At this point, baby is getting big enough to take up your entire palm if you were to hold him/her! Wishin, I am soooo excited to hear if you're having a girl or a boy! 

Lilspy - remind me again when your gender scan is... I know it's coming up soon, too? Weren't you going to get it around 15 weeks (which is only a few days away)? IDK why, but I am guessing girls for both of you! Of course I have a terrible sense with this sort of stuff so my guess is as good as flipping a coin.

Giraffes - I could NEVER have someone come stay at my house only a few weeks after baby is born! I guess we are lucky in the fact that both sets of our parents are within a 30 minute drive from us, so it would never make sense for them to try to stay over. People say they want to "help" but then they all have a different opinion of what that means, and from the forums I've read, it usually means MIL wants to hold and play with your baby while you do all the chores you've missed out on... LOL... no thanks!

Nats, hang in there hun. AF does suck, but every BFP cycle also starts with one! ;)

AFM - I'M SO FRIKKIN UNCOMFORTABLE!! AHHHHH!! I feel like there is a literal bowling ball strapped to my midsection and she's not dropping yet! Everyone has told me that I carry really high (literally my girls are sitting on top of my bump) but I also hear that's really common for a first pregnancy. Any one want to share when they dropped before birth with their previous or most recent babies?

Also, grandma passed away this weekend, but when we went to her apartment on Sunday, we found a letter from her to us (parents, aunt/uncle, and my brother and me) that she wrote when I was 1 year old talking about in the event of her death. It was very profound and heart warming to hear her say that she didn't want us to be sad, and how proud she was of all of us, and instead of holding a memorial service to be a living memorial of her in our everyday lives. I'm not quite through the random crying phase, but reading her words addressed to all of us sure made it easier. If you haven't written a letter to your loved ones and stowed it away somewhere, I encourage you to do so. And don't worry about me, I really am coping much better than I though. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz - I'm so sorry about your grandma. :hugs: Very sweet letter.
Going by my pregnancy pictures, it looks like dd dropped a bit pretty much exactly where you are. I took the picture at 35 weeks 2 days because something just looked different. When I compared the pictures, I saw the difference (though not sure if you'll be able to see it in the pictures). I think she stayed pretty high until the end, though. 2nd picture is from 38 weeks (I didn't have her until 3 weeks later but this is my last bump picture because I was CERTAIN she would arrive at any moment :dohh: :haha:). Just try to remember it won't be long now. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







34+5 and 35+2.JPG
File size: 47 KB
Views: 2









37+5 cropped.JPG
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - I can definitely see that your bump dropped a little between the first and second pictures! I soooo hope she gets with the program soon and drops a bit! Then again, I'm not looking forward to my bladder being as wide as a pancake, either.


----------



## nats77

Linz so sorry about ur grandma, i'm glad to hear your doing well and what a lovely letter :flower:

Afm i have got over the fact that blimmin witch decided to show on my birthday! :growlmad:

I am ready to move on to another cycle :thumbup:

I've also lit my candle tonight in memory of my lost babies and all the others that have sadly grown wings xx


----------



## nats77

Right ladies i have decided that you guys are being far to quiet!!

Where are you all? our new mums you can be excused as i know you are far to busy loving your beautiful new bundles :thumbup:

Are our prego's all ok? linz? wishn? haley? little? i hope your all well x

Afm i am determined that i will have a bfp at the end of this cycle! and it will be my sticky rainbow!! currently on cd 6 so going to start bd very soon just to make sure i have all possible days covered!! :winkwink: My last bfp resulted from bd on cd 8 and 9, send me positive vibes ladies I'm gonna make this happen!!!! xxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LittleSpy

Super busy at work and at home right now which is why I'm not around much.

But...

:happydance: MY GENDER SCAN IS TOMORROW!!! :happydance:


----------



## nats77

wow super exciting! do you think pink or blue?? i think pink :winkwink: x


----------



## linz143

Good luck Nats! I'm sending all my :dust: :dust: :dust: to you this month!! 

lilspy - I definitely think pink!~ What time tomorrow?

AFM - Baby girl was headbutting me in the cervix ALL DAY yesterday. DH says he thinks it because she's going to start dropping soon. I'm not convinced... but then last night I had about 4-5 braxton hicks an hour for 2 hours till I finally laid down in bed and they went back to the normal hourly one I've had for a few weeks now. I know the doctor says to call if you get more than 4 in an hour but they were painless and I knew if I changed positions they'd go away, so I didn't worry too much about it. I'm SO ready for her to come... maybe not RIGHT now, but if she wanted to come as soon as she was full term, that would be ok with me! Speaking of which, she will be considered full term on my favorite holiday of the year.... Halloween! :)


----------



## nats77

Thanks linz, wow soooo close for you now, so excited xxxx


----------



## linz143

Thanks Nats! So how did you know you were in labor with your kiddos? I hear you will just know, but did you have any signs before the contractions started?


----------



## nats77

I had no tell tale signs before labour, but my waters broke with all of mine so no doubt for me that i was in labour! although with the first two waters broke with first contraction, with baby henry my waters broke but no contractions really, so they had to bring my labour on by drip, because i had strep b so they couldnt leave me to naturally progress after my waters broke! which was horrendous may i add lol all worth it though even the third degree tear and the hundreds of stitches!!! ouch! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

I have no idea what I think. :haha: Gut says boy. Everything else screams girl to me (heartrate, dreams, nub). I felt sure Maisie was a girl by now but I'm completely clueless this time. The u/s is scheduled for 10:10 (EDT).


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies. Sorry I've been MIA for awhile. Life is just going WAY to fast. Not enough time in the day to get everything done that is needed. We had to let one of my employees go so I've been having to do both my job and hers until we can find someone.

NATS!!!! Lots of :dust: coming your way!!! I can't wait :)

Lilspy.... I am thinking team blue.... I can't wait to know... SO if you are finding out shouldn't wishin be finding out soon too???

I felt Cora kick for the first time Monday night! It was amazing. I have felt thumps here and there since then also. DH thinks he felt her but I'm not so sure.. I can't wait until she kicks so hard that he KNOWS it's her. 

I had an appointment this morning! I am 21 weeks and she is growing nicely. Her heartrate was 153. Measuring a little ahead of schedule. I scheduled all my birthing classes this morning also. It's all getting so real! Even the weight on the scale!!! YIKES!! lol 

Hopefully all the new mommies are doing well. I didn't have a chance to congratulate you on bnb but I am so happy for all of you :)

Hope everyone has a great Wednesday!


----------



## wishnhoping

hey! so happy to log in and see so many posts :) 

Julie- AHHHHH! Tomorrow!? already?!!! OMG CANT WAIT TO FIND OUT!!!!! 

Linz- I dont really remember having any tell tale signs either...but I knew Id go when there was a full moon...and I did...I know thats random but uh its true 

Nats- So excited for you this cycle...sending tons and tons of sticky dust!!! love your attitude <3

Haley- so good to "see" yoou! My gender scan is the 29th :) I am anxiously counting down

AFM- Had a rough last two days DS has an ear infection so I had to take him to work which is always hard trying to entertain a 3 yr old in an envirnment where he cant touch anything...then Dr at 5pm then pharmacy fror meds...by the time we got home it was 8pm and I was beat...had to get up early and go on his class trip to pumpkin patch which was a lot of walking and i hadnt had breakfast or much to drink..i was dying of thirst within 15 mins of being there then started getting faint...not a good idea. im glad to be home


----------



## linz143

Lilspy- sweet! So you should be done by the time I am checking my email in the morning! I expect an update! ;) I was SURE this was a boy. I even had boy dreams and a gut feeling. I was calling it him all along too. I was so shocked when they said girl that I told them to check again after they told me!! 

Nats - you are lucky! I am kind of hoping that my water breaks before labor so I don't have to play the guessing game (although not in public, LOL). However, I heard that the water only breaks outside tho hospital in 15% of women. So my odds aren't too good of getting my wish!


----------



## nats77

Yes deffinately glad my waters go! every time it has been on waking, not out in public and not like a massive bucket of water tipping out like the films would have you believe! each time it was when i got up from bed to go to the bathroom and i felt my waters go, first time was quite a lot but still not gallons just like i'd weed myself a little, second time i was walking to the bathroom and i thought there goes my waters same as the first, and with henry it was literally a trickle which i actually felt when i woke but before i actually got out of bed, but on standing it was definately happening!
awwww it makes me feel excited thinking about it all such a magical fantastic experience, oh yes and scary and painful lol but oh so so so worth it! cant wait to do it just one more time xxxx


----------



## linz143

Haley - I can't believe you're more than halfway already! Seems like time is flying by! Are you feeling the kicks low down or high up? Quinn was head up at our 19 week ultrasound and stayed that way till 30 weeks so I felt my first movements low down until her head was big enough for her to start sticking it out of the top of my belly (NOT COMFY).

Wishin - Unfortunately for me, the only full moons are 2 days before she's full term, and then the next one a week after she's due (would be the date they would induce me for her not being her on time) so I don't have any full moons to look forward to to kick starting my labor. :( Sorry to hear your LO has an ear infection.... although that picture you posted on FB of him at your work desk was adorable! 

Nats - did you get an epidural with any of your labors?


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't want my water to break before labor starts. I'm pretty much guaranteed to be jacked up on pitocin if that happens because I was strep B positive with dd so they're going to want to hook me up to antibiotics as soon as my water breaks. And once they do that they're going to want to start pitocin, too. Most of the women I know who's water broke before labor ended up on pitocin before all was said and done. Lots of docs get concerned about how long it's been since it broke and want the baby out. Not that I'm like all against pitocin, just that I would like a more natural labor this time instead of induction. I know it's possible for natural labor contractions to be as crazy as mine were last time but it seems a lot more common for them to be that fast and furious when pitocin is involved. You really do block out a lot about labor but it's safe to say I do not recall having a super fun time. :haha:

Also, after my water broke with dd (or should I say was broken by my OB), my contractions got WAY worse in terms of pain. And it's so gross because every time you have a contraction, more water gushes out. So yeah, I'm hoping they stay intact until I've been in labor for a while and get to the hospital.


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh yeah. So how about I'm already feeling BH contractions. :wacko: I've felt at least one a day since last Saturday. Seriously?! I was reminded just now when one started (and is continuing). :haha:


----------



## linz143

Wow, already?! I don't think I started feeling any until maybe 24-26 weeks. However, I have heard that you start feeling them much sooner with second pregnancies than firsts. What really gets me is the people who post threads in 3rd tri saying they have NEVER had a BH contraction. Ummm yes you have! You just probably don't realize it!! Then someone will jump on and say that a BH contraction just feels like tightening and your uterus going hard and then they say they had those but didn't realize what they were. Just annoying when people swear up and down they've never had one when they haven't even read what one feels like.


----------



## LittleSpy

Ha yeah. With dd I started feeling them around 22-23 weeks but only when I would exercise. I was mega surprised. Actually, I guess it was last Friday. We were in VA and it was around 11pm. We had been pretty physically active that day and suddenly I felt the sensation. For me, it feels like nothing else has ever felt. It really freaked me out at first because I thought maybe something was wrong. But since I've felt it every day since I guess I'm just feeling them earlier this time. Maybe because I know what they feel like now without having to be able to feel my uterus get hard to know it's happening. I sure had them enough with dd. Pretty much nonstop from 28 weeks on. I guess my uterus just loves to practice. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

We're having another girl!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nats77

Aww congrats little, was that what u were hoping for? at least u wont have to buy any clothes lol xx


----------



## Haleytivet

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!* lol I was so wrong :) It's fun to guess though! CONGRATS!!!!!! I can't wait :) Names??? hehe


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh we're in big trouble with names. We used the only 2 girl names we really liked and agreed on with Maisie. :haha:

Nats, I didn't care at all either way. Very happy to know though!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ahhhhhh!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!

So exciting that you finally know!!!

AFM- bad few days pain wise ...been having BH too and thought I was crazy


----------



## Haleytivet

Wishin, Hope you feel better soon.

Linz, I know!! Time is just a ticking away! I am feeling her pretty low. At my 17 week scan she was head down but no telling where she is now. I haven't had an ultrasound since 17 weeks. My next scan won't be until I'm 29 weeks so I'm sure I'll find out then :)


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - YAAAAAAAYYY!!! COngrats!! I think that makes me 2 for 2 with you more recently pregnant ladies (I _think_ I guessed Haley was having a girl, although I could be remembering wrong). So wishin, you know what that means, that means you're having a girl, too (cause that's what I guessed, of course). LOL

Wishin - Hope you feel better soon... :( I'm having a crap day as well, working from home because around 9 am I started to feel like I was about to throw up at work, so my boss just suggested I work from home. He was even nice enough to say that if I want to leave at 3:30 or 4 or work half days from home or leave earlier than 3:30 when I need to he was fine with all of it. Guess it helps that he has 4 kids (2 of which were a twin pregnancy) so he understands first hand how crappy the last month can be.

Haley - You're lucky you get another scan! Did they say why? I haven't had one since 19 weeks and won't get one unless they suspect she's breech. Basically if you opt out of the genetic screen ultrasound, you'd only get a scan at 8 weeks and 20 weeks unless there was a problem or baby was growing more/less than average.


----------



## leia37

Little - congratulations, fantastic news x

Haley - great to hear from you and all is going well x

Nats - lots of sticky :dust: . sending all my positivity. thinking of you x

Wishin - sounds like you need to take things abit easier, rest up hon x

Giraffes - Good luck with the MIL, escape to your bedroom with baby if gets too much x

Linz - Sorry about your grandma :hugs: 
Waters broke with my last 3 but no signs with my 1st. She came on her due date. I woke up about 4 in morning and needed bowel movement and was having mild period pains. I pondered on it for half hour before waking OH and they steadily got worse and worse until we decided to go into hospital at about 6.30. And yes i was in labour. I remember initally thinking 'is this it' but once the pains got more frequent and painful, i never really doubted it.

AFM - alls well. bubs is putting on loads of weight. i would love some more sleep but... OH has gone back to work so alone with my 4 babies. Things are going okay, bit hectic at teatime when bubs doesnt want mummy to feed evrybody and just wants boobie but eldest loves holding him and big enough now that she can be fully trusted and as soon as he goes in her arms he falls asleep as she doesnt smell of milk :). Have family descending on me in 2 weeks. As we live in another country they will be staying with us and all seem to be coming at similar time. so for next month we have continuous guests, some overlapping. expect some ranting and venting!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I got home from work around 330 slept until about 6... In bed again at 930. I feel worn out... Taking are of Ds has taken its toll on me plus ive been (TMI WARNING) having issues with my hemroids again. I had a hard BM yesterday that cause a really bad flare up and I have been in sooo much pain ever since. I can't imagine as baby gets bigger and
Puts pressure how I will handle this it's lsoooo painful... Way worse than labor and the scariest thing about labor for me. 

I've had enough going to bed... Gnight

Post more in the am


----------



## linz143

Awww Wishin... I hope you feel better soon. :(

Also, DH and I had our 3rd preparing for childbirth class tonight (it's 4 sessions) and we started the class with 12 couples, we are now down to 5! I can't believe it! I mean, yes it does get boring sometimes, but I can't imagine wondering what I may be missing that I need to know if I decided to skip it. Also, I'm officially the most pregnant one in the class. Just sitting there for 3 hours made me feel sick, so I had DH stop on the way home for Ginger Ale. It's like being back in first tri again!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Sorry, can't not do it. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







BABY_16.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









BABY_6.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3









BABY_13.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, Wishn, I'm sorry. Do Tucks pads or Prep H help at all?

Linz -- I was the most pregnant person in my childbirth class, too (I was 36 weeks). I decided to go with the all day on a Saturday option and am so glad I did that instead of the weekly thing just because it was nice to get it all over with. I don't think I'll do it again this time. Surely I remember enough from just over a year ago... ?


----------



## linz143

Adorable!! :D


----------



## nats77

Lovely pics little xx

Afm Have totally lost all optimism! Really believed it was going to happen this month, oh seemed really on board for extra bd, really wanted to get yesterday, today, sat and sun. Fail!! oh fell asleep last nite and i spent so long listening to him snore and getting the hump that when i did actually wake him up i was no longer in 'the mood' just 'a mood', might get tonight if i'm lucky then oh on a lads nite out sat so no chance then, maybe sun morning?? just dont feel like we'll have it covered so might as well accept it now!! xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- She's beautiful <3

I have actually been in too much pain to walk too much as it puts pressure on them so I have avoided going to stores..even taking DS to school. 

Today is slightly better so might stop and get some tucks (thats the plan) I hope it helps as I cant even sit :(

Nats- dont give up! Get a bding sessions in when you can even if you dont think its the right time...you never know! Especially since you are not tracking ovulation. DH and I only did it 2 times in July and that was enough...not sure which day did it though...so keep at it and just get a quickie in when you can!


----------



## LittleSpy

I agree! And don't limit yourself to night time. Get it on tonight and tomorrow afternoon before dh leaves. Then Sunday morning and night. :winkwink: Bam, bases covered!


----------



## nats77

Thanks guys, little in theory thats a great idea, but dont forget i have 3 children already the oldest 2 being 10 and 11 so very aware of 'things' and i am in no doubt if mum and dad disappeared for a while in the afternoon they would find this very strange lol this is why we are limited to morning and night time lol xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

lol Nats that made me laugh--- When DH and I want to have a quickie when the kids are home we put in a movie or a show we know he will watch for at least a few mins awithout wanting to bother us.Then we sneak up the stairs one at a time so we dont draw attention to ourselves going upstairs together. 

Last time DH snuck upstairs then I did we BDed and thought we got away with it...well when we came downstairs DS was waiting at the bottom of the stairs and asked us what we were doing up there! LMAO! -- I told him mommy needed to help daddy put the laundry away in the right drawers hahahaa


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> Last time DH snuck upstairs then I did we BDed and thought we got away with it...well when we came downstairs DS was waiting at the bottom of the stairs and asked us what we were doing up there! LMAO! -- I told him mommy needed to help daddy put the laundry away in the right drawers hahahaa

:haha:


----------



## nats77

wishnhoping said:


> Last time DH snuck upstairs then I did we BDed and thought we got away with it...well when we came downstairs DS was waiting at the bottom of the stairs and asked us what we were doing up there! LMAO! -- I told him mommy needed to help daddy put the laundry away in the right drawers hahahaa

I love this wishn soooo funny :haha: but can u imagine me telling my oldest that! first of all he would never believe his dad was 'helping with laundry' i'd have to say fixing something but secondly i would be so embarassed because i am sure he would work out what we were doing lol,

Maybe we could ask them to watch lo for a while because we need a lie down before we go out?? lmao i'll let u know how it goes :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol I wasn't really suggesting you do that... Just thought it was funny how you said you might have trouble tricking 10 and 11 yr olds and we barely got one over on a 3 yr old hahaha nosy little boogers!


----------



## giraffes

Helping with the laundry!!! That made me choke on my tea :) :)

Little - congrats on another girl! I bet your daughter is going to love having a sister.

Leia, I am totally in awe of you managing 4 little ones, you're amazing


----------



## leia37

Thank you Giraffes but not so amazing :) . Its not like i have 4 under 5. Their ages are nicely spaced out and all are great kids who are more than capable of doing almost everything for themselves if they had to (of course i am their personal slave :) ). They are also in school all day so only have bubs for a good part and able to catch up on sleep and chores. OH here at weekends. but thanks anyway :) x


----------



## linz143

Ack!! I'm due one month from today!! Say WHAAATT??!


----------



## wishnhoping

I say less than a month!! :)

Afm- def woke up in nesting mode. Cleaned out two closets and painted some chips and wore out spots around the house lol... Oh and cleaned the front door and screen door which was pretty disgusting


----------



## giraffes

Woo! Go Linz!!!


----------



## nats77

Wow Linz only a month! 

Well, think I've pretty much missed the boat (or should I say egg!) this cycle, only managed once so far! Fri nite and that was it, had no chance sat afternoon. Oh fell straight to sleep (very drunk) sat when he got in, and he's feeling "too ill" today so that's that, I know it only takes once and all that but don't think I'm quite that lucky lol never mind what will be will be x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- Don't count yourself out just yet. :winkwink:

Linz -- Woot! I'm crossing my fingers for less than a month for your sake!

Wishn -- Bring some of that cleaning down my way. I felt really nesty around 20 weeks last time and pretty much had the nursery painted, set up, and ready by 25 weeks but it never hit again toward the end like it's supposed to. :haha: Hopefully it happens at some point this time because my house is a mess. I just keep having the urge to pull out and rewash all the newborn clothes but it's way too early for that!

Haley -- I thought you may appreciate this -- Saturday night dd started knocking on our front door (from the inside) and then asking "WHO DAT?!" over and over again. :haha: Hubby joked she must be a Saints fan. :winkwink:


----------



## nats77

Ooooooo ladies i'm quite excited lol i had like an abundance of ew cm this morning, this is unusual for me because i normally dont seem to get any!!
So i am going to pin oh down tonight willing and i will get my own way!! It's not over till the fat lady sings and i am definately not singing yet!!! lol xxxx

Whoop whoop!!!! lmao x


----------



## wishnhoping

yay for ewcm!!!!!! GO GET HIM!!!!! HEHE! What cycle day are u?

Julie- lol at your lil girl....

Steelers won, Ravens lost, and Im about to sweep DH in fantasy...what a great football weekend!!! <3

I find out in one week whats in my belly haha! I think this week is going to be the longest week ever.

I think the whole nesting thing is a result of the gender reveal party and me trying to make the house look presentable. A lot more people are coming than I thought would even be interested so its exciting but kinda stressful haha. I know they dont expect much but I do! I got all the "big projects" out of the way so now its more working on decor and stuff

I am 17 weeks today...almost half way there....


----------



## wishnhoping

ewww and I am an onion .


----------



## linz143

Nats!! Perfect timing!! The day I got a ton of EWCM was the ONLY day we BD for the week the month I got pregnant. Go get him!! 

Wishin! Can't wait to hear if you're team :pink: or :blue:! I am sticking with my original guess of :pink: though.

AFM - have my 36 week appointment this afternoon where I'll get my GBS test (yuck). Also, got on the scale this morning and after gaining 2 lbs every week since 20 weeks, I've only gained 1 lb in the last 4! Wow! Guess horrid heartburn, reduced stomach capacity, and nausea will do that to you. Cause seriously, the only thing I could eat Saturday for lunch was a large fries from McD's cause I was feeling so ill. So what my body is saying is, when I exercise and watch what I eat I gain 2 lbs a week, but when I eat fries all the time and feel horrid, I barely gain anything. Right... I'm confused. :S


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL- Linz I dont understand my body and how its metabolising food either...I am still right around 15lbs down and I have been pretty much eating normally. I am getting concerned again because of course I read some stupid thread about a lday that wasnt gaining and itturned out she had really low amniotic fluid and lost the baby...ugh! So of course now I am convinced I dont have enough fluid for my baby. It has helped increase my water intake though! 

I ovulated on July 9th and only BDed 6th and 8th....so according to the fast/slow sperm theory that would be more likely to be a girl right? I am thinking pink too but not really banking on it since I had convinced my self DS was a girl until the anatomy scan proved otherwise :)


----------



## linz143

The fast/slow sperm theory says that if you BD 2+ days before ovulation it should be a girl. If you BD the day before or the day of OV then it should be a boy. Obviously that doesn't work 100% of the time though, as DH and I BD at 11ish pm and then 12 hours later I got my excruciating ovulation pain on top of already having had a +opk for 24 hours. So there was literally only a 12 hour difference between the time we BD and when I ovulated and we still got :pink:!


----------



## linz143

So I guess what I am saying is, by the theory, you wouldn't know because you didn't BD 2 days out and then stop, you BD'd again in the boy range. So your chances are back to 50/50!


----------



## nats77

LOL ha ha ha ladies i love your enthusiasm about me and the oh bding lmao, i only wish he shared it. As for cycle day i think i'm on day 11???
first day of af was on fri 12th Oct, well i started spotting on the 10th but very little, so i take it from the first day of propper bleed which was the 12th as cycle day 1, is that right? 
I am fairly sure im an early ovulater as when i was pregnant with Henry they bought my dates forward by 6 days when they scanned me, and when i got my last bfp we only bd on cycle day 8 and 9 so i must be early rather than later?? right?? who knows?? lol all i do know is i'm a woman on a mission tonight lol xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Um, Cris, you obviously didn't see the South Carolina/Florida game. :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

I couldn't even watch any more football after that. Disgusting.


----------



## LittleSpy

Go Nats! :sex: :winkwink:

Yep, I lied about my lmp this time based on my O date. I said my lmp was 7/5 but it was actually 7/10. Baby was measuring spot on 15 weeks on every measurement but head circumference last week.... and for that she was measuring 15+3. WHY do I have to have big-headed babies? Damn hubby's huge head! My poor vag. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - I did the same thing. Since I knew I ovulated on CD 11, I didn't want my EDD to be 4 days out, since they make you wait a week to be induced if you're late anyway. I didn't want to be 41 weeks and 4 days before they'd induce! I'll take the 41 weeks as my max, tyvm! So, yeah I lied and almost every scan has been dead on to the exact day.

Nats, if I were you I'd be using an OPK! Then again, I'm neurotic and obsessive about knowing the way my body works. On second thought, don't be crazy like me. Obviously you are doing something right having 3 kiddos already. ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh. So I remember with Maisie, I started getting monster zits around 15 weeks. I think they stopped by 20 weeks but yuck.

Well, guess what popped up on my face overnight. Why? It's so big, I can actually see it on my cheek... without looking in a mirror. :dohh:


----------



## linz143

I usually have bad skin, but mine got worse the moment I got pregnant and didn't clear up till about 20ish weeks!! I know how bad that sucks! And no skin cleaner in the world seems to help either!


----------



## nats77

Well i have thought about using opk's but i am trying not to get to obsessive about it this time (yeah ok lol) if i dont get my bfp this month then wil prob order some opk's from the same place i got my pregnancy test's, dirt cheap and arrived in record time, but i was hoping for the relaxed approach xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I was taking a relaxed approach because we were planning on doing IUI in August so I didnt use OPKs...but I still had a general idea of when I O'd since I had been tracking for so long (I dont feel it like Linz). I just made a point to BD around that time and those 2 days are the only times we were able to get it done :) . I am however, still being driven nuts at the fact that I do not know my exact O date....I am fairly certain it was July 9th though from symptoms and timing.

Linz- yuck on having 50/50 chance...I jsut want to KNOW!!!!

Julie- I swear even through puberty I barely had pimples..I had one every once in awhile but nothing awful. My face this pregnancy has been AWFUL! I am so pale, dry, and breaking out all over the place! Ugh, the worst part is that since I have never had this problem I was clueless on what to do about it haha...any tips?


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and Nats- even though you O really early one cycle doesnt mean thats your norm....thats why I like OPKs even after tracking for 15 cycles I was never Oing the same time...it was usually between 13-18 days...which is a crazy big range. Also I had cycles ranging from 28-32 days which makes a big difference too...so thats y i liked tracking


----------



## linz143

Agree with Wishin. The latest I ever ovulated was CD 16 and the earliest was the cycle I got pregnant, CD 11. But normally it was anywhere from CD 12-14. But you can see there's a 5 day range there and that really can make all the difference.


----------



## wishnhoping

i should go to my GYN and tell her that I ovulated cd15...wont she shit a brick

I remember her telling me that EVERYONE O's on day 14 no exception...ugh that still makes me so mad that shes that ignorant


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, that's ridiculous. I think doctors often oversimplify because they think their patients are idiots in general. So it's easier just to say "everyone ovulates on day 14" than to try to explain it. :shrug: Of course, there's always the possibility she's just that dumb. We still call the person who graduated last in their med school class "doctor." :haha: I ovulated on CD10 this time. Bahaha! And I ovulated on CD14 with Maisie but my due date was still a day off somehow (It was July 15 by my O date yet they put me at July 16 based on lmp :shrug:). Not that it mattered anyway since I forced her ass out on July 20. :haha:

No tips from me on zits. I haven't really had them much other than a few weeks during pregnancy since I was like 19-20. :dohh:


----------



## leia37

You go Nats. Rooting for you xx


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I've never been a huge skin regiment person, but when my acne gets out of control I usually will use clearasil wipes (the medicated pad type for sensitive skin) and then get one of those tubes that claims it's for spot treatment (usually another clearasil or oxy product). You just put it on the huge red spots before bed and they actually DO tend to look better in the morning. That's really all I've found I can do without causing my skin to dry up and crack. If you already have dry skin I'd skip the medicated pads and just go for the spot treatment. It really does seem to help.


----------



## nats77

I know people ovulate at different times, but i think i'm in the rare few that o pretty much at the same time each month, I always have 28 day cycle's like always!! so wouldn't that mean i ovulate at the same time too?? who knows i just know i need to get oh to bd tonight and i'm currently watching him sleep on the sofa so think my chances are pretty much out!!! :cry::cry: xx


----------



## linz143

Hmpfh! Men! :(


----------



## linz143

Well ladies, I am pretty sure baby is beginning to drop. I'll have to post a pic comparison soon to see what you think. So today I'm at work and there have literally been 2 times where all of a sudden I thought to myself "Hmm, I kinda need to pee" and then I stand up to walk to the bathroom and it turns into "OMG I'M GOING TO WET MYSELF, RUN RUN RUN!!!!" Then I finally make it and it's like maybe 1/2 to 3/4 of a cup. Sure, enough to make me feel it, but if I weren't pregnant, that wouldn't be any cause for such a commotion! Mind you, these episodes were only 30 minutes apart! Oh god, is this what my last 4 weeks are going to be like??? Feeling like the smallest amount of urine is the BIGGEST emergency in the world??


----------



## LittleSpy

^^^ Yes. :haha:

Nats -- My husband has never protested me waking him up with a little um.... of the... fiddling. :haha: :blush: And my LP varies from cycle to cycle. I had a 15 day LP my first cycle ttc this one. I thought it was usually 11-12 days :dohh: and has been 11 or 12 in the couple of cycles I've tracked while not ttc. :shrug: So I think that can vary, too.


----------



## wishnhoping

Yea they say that lp remained the same but I went from a 10 day lp when I first started tracking to a 13 day lp...


----------



## nats77

Well I think that the ewcm I had must have been from bd fri :blush: because I investigated a little last nite and it seemed that it wasn't ew at all :nope: so I didn't even bother waking oh as I really think we've missed the boat. I'm going to order some opk's so next month I will know exactly where I am. I feel very deflated today, but I've got a rotten cold as well so that's not going to help. At least I haven't got the torturous tww to get thru now! X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- feel better soon!

6 days until we find out! EEEEEE

I know I already asked this but Im still trying to think of baby shower games for my sisters shower in a week!


----------



## linz143

Nats - I still think it was EWCM. Anything left over from Friday night should have been absorbed by your body overnight, but I really can't see it lasting all the way until Monday without making an appearance before then. That being said... get thee to some opks!! If you're getting mixed signals from your body it can be nearly impossible to conceive when there really is only a good 2-3 day window every month! It's better to be safe than sorry!

Wishin - yay 6 days!! You could always do the game where they bring out a tray of baby items and people have to remember what was on it after only viewing for 15 seconds or so.

Also, had my 36 week appt last night and got to see the LO on the ultrasound super quick. My god she's grown!! You can't even see her all in one shot any more! They were just checking to make sure she was in the head down position, and yes she was. Also, the doctor said I was measuring 36 cm fundal height for 36 weeks, and that there was still "a ton" of amniotic fluid in there. They didn't do a pelvic exam, but they will in 2 weeks. Kinda looking forward to that as you know I can't handle not knowing what my body is doing. ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

So my "friend" (and I'm using that term very loosely at the moment :haha:) at work told me this morning "Aw, you're at that stage where people who don't know you're pregnant just think you're getting fat." 


Yay for a good appointment Linz! I'm still trying to decide whether I'm going to let them check me this time. I think they started at 36 weeks last time. Maybe 37. All they did was get my hopes up. I learned first hand I can walk around at 3cm for weeks. :dohh: I even got a sweep at 39 and 40 weeks. :dohh: Please for these babies to want to come out on their own at some point prior to 41 weeks (but not before 37! :winkwink:).


----------



## linz143

They said they wouldn't perform any pelvic exams till 38 weeks just "in case" them messing around up there causes you to go into labor. And also, I know that you can seem very far along and then nothing happens for weeks or you could be my BFF who at her 38 week appointment was not effaced, not dilated, and then went into labor at 39w4d. However, I'm just so curious!! :)

If I can give you any hope regarding having your second baby sooner, it's this: My mom went 3 weeks over with my brother (her first). He was a whopping 9 and a half pounder! However, with me (her second) she went into labor ON my due date and I was born at 6 am the next morning. (What can I say, I like to be punctual) So from what I hear, your second one seems to come sooner than your first.


----------



## wishnhoping

LittleSpy said:


> So my "friend" (and I'm using that term very loosely at the moment :haha:) at work told me this morning "Aw, you're at that stage where people who don't know you're pregnant just think you're getting fat."
> QUOTE]
> 
> WTF! Who says that! **BITCH SLAP**


----------



## linz143

LOL at this ^^^^


----------



## wishnhoping

MMKAY Obvi I dont know how to use the "quote" feature...but u catch my drift

Linz- Yay for baby Quinn being head down...that is her name right? I cant believe you are so close I swear I still remember coming home from mexico opening BnB and seeing your BFP!!! <3 :)

...and yup! I was 3cm for well over a month too...and I was measuring I think 3-4 weeks ahead...but DS was 8lb 9oz....Im scared to find out what this one will be


----------



## nats77

thanks girls, have ordered 60 opks today so next cycle i will know exactly where i am, if they work that is! Untill then i am just going to go with the flow, bbs are starting to feel a little sore now so must have ovulated, and i had pains on sat so thats prob when it was, which could be good because we bd on fri night, except that bbs are starting to hurt! with bfp they didnt hurt so that alone kind of tells me i'm out.
Tbh i'd rather think that way anyway then its less disappointing when af starts, 
Can't wait to hear what team ur on wishn, i think blue!!:winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay! I am so happy you bught some OPKs! 

I think you are the only vote for team blue so far :) 

I switch from minute to minute I never know which team I think Im on haha


----------



## wishnhoping

Ooooo and Linz if and when you have time you can update Lilspy's BFP with PINK <3

thank you ur the best!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, this "friend" has no tact. I've known her for almost 6 years now (worked together at my first "real" job out of college and we're working together again now) and I swear she really can't help what comes out of her mouth. :dohh: So it didn't offend me. I was just like "Really? You're going to say that to a pregnant woman?" :wacko:

Nats -- glad you got some OPKs! I've only ever used the cheapos and they've worked just fine for me! And I know you know 1) it's way too early for you to be having pregnancy symptoms or for you to be out yet and 2) symptoms are different with every pregnancy! :flower: With #1 my symptoms were identical to TOM so I "knew" I was out. Bam, bfp. With #2, I didn't have any TOM symptoms at all so I "knew" I was out. Bam, bfp. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> Ooooo and Linz if and when you have time you can update Lilspy's BFP with PINK <3
> 
> thank you ur the best!

Wow, I didn't realize how many were on :pink:! I may have to guess :blue: for Wishn just to even it out a bit. :shrug:

I totally feel :pink: for you, though! Haha, not that it means anything at all considering I really thought I was :blue:. At least I think I did. When I see what clothes (found on clearance) I haven't been able to stop myself from buying, I have WAY more cutesy girl stuff (that is way too small for Maisie) than boy stuff. And all of my boy stuff is totally acceptable for a girl to wear (IMO... Maisie wears "boy" clothes a lot. :shrug:).


----------



## linz143

Wishin - Yup, you are correct on the name! And I have gone ahead and updated the first page, too.

Nats- Yay for OPKs! Can't wait till you can test drive those puppies out! :D

Lilspy - I'm at the point where I'm starting to return clothes for store credit that people are buying me. For one, DH's aunt bought us some long sleeved, long pant onsies and snowsuits, but bought them in 6 month and 9 month sizes.... Uhhhh... that's summer here?? And the average is 90 degrees. On top of that, I have so many hand me downs that she won't even be able to wear everything more than once before she'll grow out of it. So I returned a bunch of clothes to Target today and got $110 in credit. Sweet! Diapers here we come!

However, I do have to share with you the worst outfit I have received so far. It's from MIL and it will make my baby look like a clown. SO not impressed with it. However, she bought it from a boutique store downtown and is in love with it. I'm sure she spent something like $25 or $30 for it, too. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







clown.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nats77

Good lord! Will you actually have to put her in that outfit? Maybe u could accidentally spill some bleach onbitbor something? Lol x x


----------



## linz143

I have a feeling that we'll have to make an appearance at grandma's house in it at least once... luckily it's newborn size so she'll grow out of it quickly!!

MIL says we need to get professional pics taken of her in that outfit... Ummmm... NO!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh my.... That outfit.... **speechless**


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL at that outfit!

So Maisie was born in July and MIL bought a ton of summer clothes in a 6 month size. She said my husband was "huge" (he was only like 8.5 lbs ???) and was immediately in 6-9 month size (BS!). Yeah... Maisie was 7 lbs 11.6oz when she was born and she wore almost all of her newborn stuff until 6 weeks (when she was about 11lbs). :shrug: I mean a lot of newborn stuff swallowed her whole when she was born. I've even bought a couple of preemie sleep & plays for this one because of that (they were $1 each on clearance). So anyway, yeah, Maisie didn't get to wear any of that stuff because she wasn't in 6 month clothes until she was about 4 months old. And she chunked up really quickly. Now that her weight gain has slowed way down, she's still mostly 12 month clothes at 15 months. We're just slowly phasing out the smaller 12 month size stuff and phasing in the smaller 18 month size stuff.

I didn't have the balls to return stuff last time which was stupid because Maisie ended up not wearing a lot of stuff because I hated it and I ended up donating it to the no-kill puppy shelter thrift store. :dohh: This time I'll be a returning fool if people buy crap. Part of the reason I don't want to share the sex (but now I think hubby wants to so who knows how that's going to turn out). But if I don't share, my mom is going to start buying stupid yellow crap that I hate even more than stupid pink crap. :dohh:

Ha, I had a dream last night that my mom was in my hospital room a day or so after Deucey was born and she was making me so mad I ended up kicking her out. :haha: Totally likely scenario. Also, apparently we had let my (88 year old demented) grandmother name the baby and her name was Alma. :shrug: Less likely scenario. :haha: No idea where that name came from. How terrible would that be with our surname? :dohh:

Haha, my husband told me on Monday that he had a "nightmare" the night before (we watched _Cabin in the Woods_ Sunday night). I asked him what it was about and he said "My mom called... and I had to talk to her on the phone!" :rofl: Both of our mothers suck. :nope:


----------



## wishnhoping

Alma in portuguesse = soul

Just thought Id share that...maybe your dream has a bigger meaning? **shrug**

My mom and dad are both born and raised in Brazil and they moved here in their mid-30's. There is still some times when my mom, even though she speaks and understands english very well, makes me want to punch her in the face because she doesnt understand what I am saying. She says I talk too fast and mumble but seriously! It drives me INSANE!!! Like yesterday I kind of mini flipped out because she asked me when my next Doctor appt was and when we would find out the sex. I literally just couldnt even respond. First of all not only was she invoted to the gender reveal party, but she also RSVPed saying she would be there! PLUS she was with me when I went shopping for the napkins, plates, cups, decor, etc for the party..and we talked about the party. I was just like WHAT DO YOU MEAN WHEN DO I FIND OUT!!! AHHHHH!

SOOOOOO frustrating.

I try to cut her some slack but come on!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and even though Brayden was 8lb9oz he did NOT skip to 6-9 mo clthing! haha

He started out pretty much at 3-6 months though...and was in 6-9 months by the time he was 3 months...


----------



## wishnhoping

I really dont like being an onion....i hope next week's fruit/veggie is more appealing

oh and checked babys hb last night and it ranged from 160-191! I was kind of freaked out until I remembered that I had drank a coke for the first time in a long time....must have given the baby a sugar high opsie!


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies, I hope all is doing well....

Little- congrats on another baby girl..

Linz- not much longer :happydance:

Nats- wishing you all the best :hugs:

AFM- we are doing much better, had to have her formula changed to Sensitive and she is doing much better..me on the other hand its so hard to believe she is already a month old :nope: and going like a weed, a week ago she weighed in at 9lbs 2.5oz...I will *try* to post pics of my little chunky girl..


----------



## firsttimer30




----------



## wishnhoping

omg first! soooo adorable! shes still so tiny!!!! 

LOVE IT!!! CONGRATS AGAIN!!! You must be on cloud 9 <3


----------



## LittleSpy

First -- Awwww!!! Soooo cute!! Yes, she's is super tiny! I held up newborn clothes to my 15 month old the other night and it absolutely blows my mind that those little sleepers used to be huge on her. :wacko: I don't know how it's possible she got that big that fast.


----------



## wishnhoping

Anthing exciting going on with anyone?

Yea..? me neither....ZZZZzzz


----------



## linz143

LOL wishin... We need another gender reveal in here to spice things up!

First - Your little girl is beautiful!

AFM - Got my GSB results back this morning and they are negative! Woohoo!


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY LINZ!!!! Thats such a relief!!! 

How are you feeling? I cant beleive you get to meet Quinn soooo soooooon! <3

I tried looking at beddings on BRU but it gave me a head ache hhaahah...I tihnk I will just wait until after monday. After a quick peek though I def prefer the boy rooms to girls room...its like everything is pink and flowers and ...just WTF! Yuck


----------



## linz143

Right now, I feel great! Of course it's 8:30 am, by the early afternoon I'll be run down and by the evening I'll be sore and full of heartburn. LOL.

I get what you mean about the room decorations. We decided to not even do a bedding set. A friend's boss gave us her bedding set and we can't even use half of it (bumpers and quilts = baby death) so basically we just ended up using the skirt and the sheet and that's it. I'm glad we chose a more gender neutral theme though (baby dragon) and just made the dragon purple. You wouldn't believe the fun dragon things we got at our shower! A wooden dragon mobile, a dragon plushie, and a purple "That's not my dragon!" book. Of course we'll never have bedding that matches, but I'm not too concerned with that. If it's a girl you can always do something like dragonflies. Gender neutral you could go frogs, puppies, rabbits, or forest.


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm deathly afraid of frogs lol....

I remember when i found out I was having a boy being totally preoccupied with the fact that he would be playing with yucky animals like frogs, lizards, snakes etc

Thankfully so far he seems as afraid of them as I am


----------



## nats77

first she's gorgeous!!!!!!!

Yay on test results linz although i haven't a clue what GSB is?

afm I'm still full of cold, lost my voice and feel really poorly! no fair :cry: x


----------



## linz143

Awww, Nats I hope you feel better soon! I've got a cold as well that's been hanging on for 6 days now! Tis the season, I suppose. And the GSB is the Group B Strep test where they take a swab of your... ahem... lady parts and the other one down there and then test it for Group B Strep. 10-30% of healthy women have this bacteria in their digestive tract at any given time and if a baby is born vaginally, there is something like a 2-5% chance they will develop complications from it. So in order to counteract that, they test you for it at 36 weeks, and if it's positive, then when you come to the hospital to deliver, they start you on an antibiotic IV before the baby is born so they don't contract it.

So basically the only difference between a positive or negative result is whether or not you will be given IV antibiotics during labor.


----------



## nats77

Oh ok i actually know all about GSB after all, because i have it lol! they dont rountinely test u for it in england though, i had to have iv antibiotics with Henry, which just added to his horrendous birth!!! xxx


----------



## linz143

If they don't routinely test for it in England, then how did they find out you had it with Henry?


----------



## nats77

Because i had thrush for about 7 months of my pregnancy!! really not nice, but because it wouldn't go away they kept taking swabs to make sure it was nothing else, (it wasn't anything else) but they did eventually tell me that i had group b strep, but only by chance!! 
So unfortunately when my waters broke i had to go straight to hospital even though i wasn't even having contractions (well none worth talking about anyway) then i hung around for a few hours whilst they hooked me up to a iv then they gave me antibiotics and some stuff that hurried my contractions along, like really hurried them along! i went from virtually nothing to every minute and a half in extreme pain!!! and it only got worse from there, but maybe i'll save that till after u have given birth lol xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- don't throw out the bumper to the bedding set. :winkwink: All I'm saying is that when LO starts rocking and crawling, they really come in handy. We ended up using Maisie's starting around 4-5 months. Every time I tried going without it she'd get her leg stuck between the crib bars which for her was much more dangerous than the bumper being in there (she'd freak and start flailing and I was super scared she was going to break her leg).

It's still in there now and she only just started trying to use it to climb out (which is another concern people have) but it collapses too much and doesn't give her any extra height so that's not really a concern for us, either. We'll probably start letting her use the quilt that came with the set this winter. I have it in the pile to wash with her next load of clothes (I've never even washed it before, it has just been sitting in the closet).

Cris, girl bedding doesn't have to be gross. This is what Maisie has - https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elepha...id=1351182496&sr=8-10&keywords=carters+elepha No diaper stacker though. I kind of feel like going a little girly this time for some reason. :dohh: Not pink flowers, though.

Not really sure what we're going to do this time. Either get Maisie new bedding for her toddler bed (hoping she can be in that by the time the new baby comes but not so sure) or get the new LO new bedding. Not sure I'm going the expensive bedding set route again though. :shrug: Very undecided about stuff this time which is crazy because I'm pretty sure I already had everything decided and purchased by like 20 weeks last time. :haha:

Had my 16 week appt today. I'm still down a pound according to their scale, woot! OB couldn't find heartbeat so I got another quick u/s. All is well. Pointless appointment! Maisie has her 15 month appointment this afternoon. I'm curious about her growth this time.


----------



## LittleSpy

I was GSB+ and had IV antibiotics and it was no problem for me. :winkwink: Where I deliver, they put you on an IV anyway so it realy doesn't matter if there are antibiotics added to the mix or not because it's the same situation either way - hooked to a pole. I was also induced so that of course means automatic hook-up to IV as well.


----------



## linz143

Nats - sounds like they gave you pictocin! I heard that really makes the contractions a lot worse than they are if you are not given the induction meds! I would like to hear Henry's birth story, though, good or bad! I'm open to all things and I'd rather know more than less even if it's not ideal.

Lilspy- Nice work on the 16 week appointment! And yeah I'm not throwing anything out at this point, but bedding sets just seems so pointlessly expensive. A crib sheet is $10, where a bedding set is $70+, and in the beginning you can basically only use the crib sheet anyway. On top of that, my mom is knitting 2 blankets and my ex boss is making a baby quilt. I'd much rather use those than anything I could find in a store. I mean, I see how they are cute and useful, but why do they have to be so damn expensive?


----------



## wishnhoping

On FB if you go through my albums there is one titled 'Braydens nursery' or something like that...I really went alllll out for his room. I did take the bumper out until he was able to roll over and lift his head etc..he started using his blanket shortly after. But now Im stuck with this entire room 'set' i have everything from nightlights, to rug, to bed set and lamp shades. Since it was so expensive I kinda want $ for it but ill prob just end up donating it. 

I was given ptocin and didnt feel that bad...a lot of people have a poor reaction to it though. My contraction only got unbearable when they broke my water..then it was time for my epi...hehe

since I was bored I went into full nesting mode at the office. All my drawers are now cleaned out and papers properly filed away LOL


----------



## wishnhoping

Here's DS's nursery - 2008

UGH IT WONT POST


----------



## linz143

That reminds me... I should probably clean out my drawers to my desk at work before I go on leave. Other wise someone might find my 800 ketchup packets, wallet receipts, 13 different types of napkins, 15 pairs of chopsticks, and expired oatmeal and think to themselves: Wtf? What a slob!


----------



## giraffes

Hi everyone, sorry I've been MIA.

We're all full of a cold (including B :cry:) so Nats you have our sympathy! He is now a whopping 11lb, and definitely growing out of clothes on a daily basis! He's much more alert though, loves his bouncy chair and sits playing in it for most of the morning :)

Linz - you're sooooooo close!


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL OK....I will not lie...the one drawer I did not clean out is my "take out" drawer....its overflowing with napkins, menus, ketchup/mayo packets, plastic utensils...lol it just seemed overwhelming. It might be an entire day project

When do you go on leave? My sister tjust asked me yesterday what she should put in as her last day. I was due 11/23 and as of Nov 1st I was on leave but I went into labor shortly after...


----------



## wishnhoping

So sorry to hear about all you sickos....truthfully though its much easier for me to be sick than for DH or DS to be sick...such babies! ugh


----------



## linz143

Giraffes! Good to hear from you! I'm enjoying your baby pics on facebook!! Sorry you're all under the weather, though. :(

Wishin - my last full day at work is 11/16, so... 5 days before my due date! I hope I can last that long! My mom worked until she went into labor with both my brother and I (we were both born on weekends). On top of that my brother was 3 weeks late so she was still working at 42+ weeks!! I figure I sit my butt in an office chair all day, so it's not much difference than being at home. I think my boss is getting nervous as my belly gets bigger, though... lol.


----------



## wishnhoping

I was so freaked out about my water breaking...I swear i refused to go anywhere haha

even the entire ride to the hospital when I DID go into labor, i was like omg my water is goingto break all over the car....

yea...it never did...I had to have the Dr break it 

but anyways the point of this post is..thats why i took off so early. plus i knew i was about to go any minute, bh got stronger, 3cm, measuring waay ahead...i figured chances were good that i was going early


----------



## linz143

I think I once joked with my boss that if my water broke at work I was going to make him drive me to the hospital (it's only 10 minutes away) and he said he hoped that it did because that would be exciting. (facepalm)

I'm not too too worried about the whole water breaking thing, though since I usually wear pants instead of skirts (so it's not going to go all over the ground) and from what I hear, if you are standing, the baby's head will usually plug the hole after a little leak, so it's not like you are dumping a bucket of water on the ground all at once. I will be keeping some towels in my car just in case, though!


----------



## linz143

Oh and to add, my childbirth instructor recommends carrying around a jar of pickles with you so that in the event your water breaks all over you can drop the jar of pickles and just tell people that's what it is.


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol well i had totally envisioned it the way the movies portray it- a big gush of water everywhere

Now I know that's not the case


----------



## firsttimer30

LittleSpy said:


> Linz -- don't throw out the bumper to the bedding set. :winkwink: All I'm saying is that when LO starts rocking and crawling, they really come in handy. We ended up using Maisie's starting around 4-5 months. Every time I tried going without it she'd get her leg stuck between the crib bars which for her was much more dangerous than the bumper being in there (she'd freak and start flailing and I was super scared she was going to break her leg).
> 
> It's still in there now and she only just started trying to use it to climb out (which is another concern people have) but it collapses too much and doesn't give her any extra height so that's not really a concern for us, either. We'll probably start letting her use the quilt that came with the set this winter. I have it in the pile to wash with her next load of clothes (I've never even washed it before, it has just been sitting in the closet).
> 
> Cris, girl bedding doesn't have to be gross. This is what Maisie has - https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elepha...id=1351182496&sr=8-10&keywords=carters+elepha No diaper stacker though. I kind of feel like going a little girly this time for some reason. :dohh: Not pink flowers, though.
> 
> Not really sure what we're going to do this time. Either get Maisie new bedding for her toddler bed (hoping she can be in that by the time the new baby comes but not so sure) or get the new LO new bedding. Not sure I'm going the expensive bedding set route again though. :shrug: Very undecided about stuff this time which is crazy because I'm pretty sure I already had everything decided and purchased by like 20 weeks last time. :haha:
> 
> Had my 16 week appt today. I'm still down a pound according to their scale, woot! OB couldn't find heartbeat so I got another quick u/s. All is well. Pointless appointment! Maisie has her 15 month appointment this afternoon. I'm curious about her growth this time.

That was the first crib set I looked at because of the colors and then I found one with frogs and snails on it still in the green and brown,and way cheaper so that is what lindalynn's room is done in.


----------



## nats77

Ok as promised birth stories!!
I will cut them down a bit else u will be here forever lol 

Tommy - 1 day before due date - I woke up at about 2 in the morning, got out of bed, on standing my waters broke, was a bit freaked out as it was my first and i didn't go to any birthing classes! (oops) went to the bathroom and sat on the toilet thinking " f*@k" this is really happening! contractions had started and every time i had a contraction more water released so i stayed there for about an hour, sat in the front room till contractions were about 5 mins apart it was now about 6 in the morning then i went to hospital.
Got settled in done all the normal checks and left me to progress! said i was 2 cm dilated at 10am so i was looking at giving birth at about 6pm! after that the contractions got faster and stronger, the midwives didn't believe me said i was making a fuss more or less!! Eventually after a lot of 'Fuss' i insisted they examine me again it was now about 12 o clock and they were shocked to discover that i was almost 10cm dilated!! they put some monitors on me and found that baby was in distress and his heart rate was dropping dangerously low, so next thing i had a room full of doctors and midwives, they whacked in an epidural (until this point i had had no pain relief) gave me a spinal block and rushed me down for an emergency c section! I was terrified at this point, anyway's my beautiful baby boy was delivered by forceps not c section, which was very strange because i couldn't feel a thing!! Tommy was born 1.38pm weighing 6lb 9oz, Perfectly fine except a bruise on his face from forceps!

Harriet - 2 days before due date - was more or less the same except without the emergency, I had no pain relief what so ever and pushed my beautiful baby girl into the world at 8.55 pm weighing 7lb exactly. I did contract very quickly again though with her going from 3-10 cm in an hour and a half!!

And then Henry - 3 days before due date - Waters broke in the morning phoned the hospital they said i had to go straight in because of the strep b, so had a shower and off i went! sat around got checked in and all that eventually they hooked me up to iv and gave me the antibiotics, then because nothing was really going on they gave me something else to progress my labour and boy did i know about it!! i think by the time contractions were in full swing it was about 7pm by 8 i felt different so asked midwife to check me she said i was almost 10 cm dilated but not quite, about half an hour later i was in sooooo much pain (again i had nothing for pain) i wanted her to check me again to see if i was fully dilated, she told me i'm sure you are by now so push if u feel the urge!!
So i started pushing and pushing and pushing after two hours!! i was exhausted and told the midwife something is wrong, it doesn't feel like the others, she told me "all births are different dont compare this to your others" I pushed for another hour!! Eventually Henry started making an appearance and i managed to get as far as his head out! Phew!!
Then the midwife hit the emergency and button told me not to move?? WTF??? i have a head hanging out of me? what do you mean dont move?? The room filled with people i was so exhausted i didnt really have a clue what was going on they were holding my legs and still telling me dont move! Then they told me the baby had shoulder dystocia, 
This is when the babys head has been born but the shoulder is stuck behind the pelvic bone.
They started talking about emergency c sections and this and that i just thought i've had enough this baby is coming out NOW! so i gave it everything i had left in me and pushed with all my might (against their advice) and Henry was born and 12.37am weighing a whopping 8lb 10oz,
He was blue and i mean blue i will hunt out a picture and upload it, but otherwise healthy, I however ended up with 3rd degree tears down to the muscle from front to back! i had hundreds of stitches and very severe bruising!

So there we have it ladies, Henry was quite possibly the most painful and scary moment i have ever been through, i couldn't talk about it without crying for the first week! BUT.............. i would do it all again tommorrow. He was worth every moment

Hope that didn't bore you all to much xxxx

P.S If i ever get lucky enough to make it to another time i most definately will be having pain relief, no more natural births for me! epidural's all the way lol xxx


----------



## nats77

Here is blue baby! he didnt stay like this for long, he went lovely and pink, then a few days after we were home he went very very yellow as he had bad jaundice, so he went from being a smurf to being normal to being a simpson!! xx
 



Attached Files:







Hastings-20110221-00074.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 5









Hastings-20110221-00073.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LittleSpy

With pitocin, I had no break at all between contractions. I started freaking out about it (quietly, though because I don't like to make a scene :haha:). My nurse kept complimenting me on the lack of screaming. :haha: As soon as I'd start feeling one contraction wane, another would immediately start. If I had a 60-90 second break between them, like most people do, I don't think I would have gotten an epidural (though I'm not totally opposed to them, obviously, as the first couple hours after I got it was the best I had felt in 9 months :haha:). The OB who delivered dd said that even "natural" labor can be like that and completely denied it was because I was too jacked up on pitocin but she also lied to me several other times during labor so I really don't believe anything she says. She also prescribed me percocet when she knew I was breastfeeding (*BAD* for baby!!!) and completely squashed my supply concerns at my 6 week appointment (and my supply never got better despite my serious efforts). I'll do everything in my power for her not to be the OB in the hospital when I deliver this time. She was the OB I saw yesterday. I'm really not a fan. :nope:


----------



## firsttimer30

Nats not boring at all, I love reading birth stories. I had to stop because some were really scary and had me expecting the worse tearing,Hemrroids, and the pooping thing scared me the most. 

So here goes mine...So I was told that being my first that it could take a while and that most first time moms go past their due date well not the case at all for me. I started having contractions Thursday night not bad so I shrugged them off as BH as I was only 38weeks. I had a doctors appt friday so I go in my midwife hooks me up on monitors for 15 mins everything looked fine as she was tollerating the contraction fine, she checks me and says your 2cm and that I could stay that way for a while not to look to much into it,wrote me a script for meds so that I could get some sleep as I was up all night and tells me not to go into labor to give her a break as she had been up for 3 days delivering babies laughing I told her I would...so I go home and start getting my fall/halloween decorations out get them put up (having contractions the whole time) work on repoting my house plants to take in for the winter..By the time david gets home they(contractions) are getting a little bit stronger but nothing unbareable. So we go in and start doing the belly cast (which is amazing and I recommend) we get it done I take a shower and then eat taco bell :dohh:(not so good coming back up) take my meds and lay down and with in mins I am back up walking the floor from contractions so by 10pm they are 3mins apart and we are on our way to hospital. By the time we get there they are really strong so I'm there bout 45 mins waiting for the nurse or doctor to come in the room and my water breaks so needless to say when they did get there I was standing naked hanging from david's neck in crazy pain.
I get my gown on and hooked up to monitors so about midnight I ask them to check me to see were I was and I was just 3 almost 4 so I lay there trying to deal with the pain so I ask for something to ease it a bit so they give me a shot of demarol which did nothing but make me high :wacko:..by this time its like 1:30am and they check me again and I was 6cm and wanting to push so bad and it is taking everything in me not to so by 2:30am I couldn't take it anymore so I ask for an epidural which was a little to late by the time they got there and got it in I was complete and with 5 pushes she was born at 3:20am as her daddy says she kicked the door opened and walked out.. And all the things I worried about didn't happen Praise the lord :happydance:. so thats my crazy birth story.


----------



## nats77

First lovely story, I didn't poop either with any of mine, and I pushed for like four hours lol,
Little I was the same with that stuff, contractions back to back! But I was also more or less like that with my natural labours as well so think she might of been telling you truth on that one lol x


----------



## LittleSpy

It sounds like your labors were pretty fast after contractions started like that, Nats. I did that for 4 hours which would've been fine if that was it but I was only at 6cm when I got the epidural (and I was at 3cm before the induction)! She wasn't born until 6 hours after I got the epidural. I only pushed through 2 contractions. I would've died laboring like that for 10 hours, I think. :haha: All I could think in my panic was that I was just at 6cm and my understanding was the worst part of labor is from 8-10cm. "Worse" wasn't really something I wanted to experience. :haha:

My husband freaks out when I suggest I'm going to go as long as I can without an epidural again this time. He doesn't get it and I sure as hell can't explain it to him because I don't get it either. :haha: It's just what I want again. Just like he doesn't get why I struggled so much with the idea of inducing and he hates that I'm going to refuse induction until at least 41 weeks this time.


----------



## wishnhoping

I love hearing birth stories, thank you guys for sharing! Henry's made me tear up a bit...

Oh the hemrroids....ugh...out of all the things I had prepared myself for that was NOT one of them...didnt really even think about it. I was having so much pain post partum and could barely sit...I thought it was normal until I was wiping myself (TMI WARNING) and felt huge lumps down there...thats when I googled it and found out I had hemroids...this was like 3 or 4 days post partum so yah...

Now with pregnancy #2 that has been my worst symptom - with the constipation and increasing pressure from my uterus I have constant flare ups and its a bitch...I wouldnt wish this on anyone...but like Nats said...would go thorugh it all again


----------



## wishnhoping

Soooooo MD is now in a "State of Emergency" because of Hurricane Sandy. Its supposed to cause severe wind and rain damage. Supposedly its going to hit us late Sunday into early Monday...which would mean that I would have to cancel my party :( 

Kinda bummed


----------



## LittleSpy

It's still a few days out so maybe the worst part of the storm will land north of you and on Tuesday (I think that's what the last model I saw was predicting) so that you're not impacted too much. :flower:

It is quite breezy here today (20mph). I assume it's from the storm as the wind hardly ever blows from the NE here like it is today unless it's from a ts/hurricane.

I guess Sandy is a unisex enough name so now you don't have to worry about baby names anymore. Girl or boy, Sandy it is! :wacko:


----------



## giraffes

Good luck, hope it fizzles out before it gets to you


----------



## linz143

Nats and First - Thank you for sharing your birth stories! I love to hear them and can't wait to share my own! 

lilspy and wishin - You two be careful and watch out for the hurricane! I heard that a change in weather causes a lot of people to go into labor, so I kinda wish I was over there right now. ;)

AFM - contractions are now about 45 minutes apart on a regular basis! I know they're braxton hicks because they are pretty painless and only 15-30 seconds long, but it makes me wonder if I'm just going to get them on a pretty constant basis the last couple weeks (which would be kinda annoying). When I was driving home from San Francisco today (about an hour drive) I got a particularly strong one which was a little hard to deal with while maintaining my focus of driving.


----------



## nats77

Lol I can't believe that no one has mentioned the blue baby! I thought that u would all have something funny to say, or at least a smurf joke! But no u guys didn't even mention it lmao x x x


----------



## giraffes

Linz, if they get too much, have a beer or a glass of wine!! That's what my doc told me to do :) the alcohol relaxes the muscles!


----------



## leia37

Wishin - hope the storm doesnt affect you too much and you enjoy your party.

Linz - am getting so excited for you - not long now.

Nats - I'll mention your blue baby :). was he obviously blue to you or did he look quite normal? Looking back on first photos of Finlay, before we realised there was a problem, he is quite purple and yet at the time we didnt really notice. condsidering he was my 4th you'd think i would have seen.

AFM - In-laws have descended. Going great except water pump for the house has broken so have no running water. have to collect in bottles from the village. not able to have showers or wash clothes. even washing up is pain in butt. 5 Star facilities at my house. 
Went to halloween party last night. We all dressed up although I left my face cause didnt want to scare Finlay :). He was brilliant and slept through whole thing except for one feed :).


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL
I just saw that terrible outfit Linz posted a few days ago on Amazon. $30!! :dohh:


----------



## linz143

LittleSpy said:


> LOL
> I just saw that terrible outfit Linz posted a few days ago on Amazon. $30!! :dohh:

OMG...


----------



## wishnhoping

Tomorrow is supposed to be the big day... Everything seems to be closing due to the approaching hurricane though so I'm trying to be realistic and figure it will be cancelled :(


----------



## LittleSpy

It really is crazy to me how much stuff is closing! Seems like a big overreaction but I guess it's better safe than sorry. A category 1 hurricane wouldn't be a huge deal around here because it happens pretty often and we're more prepared to deal with it, I guess. People I know who live at least 100 miles from the coast in VA and PA have today off work! :wacko: I guess it's like how you guys laugh at us when our entire state shuts down for half a week because we got 6 inches of snow. :haha: It takes a long time for one snow plow to make the rounds (that's a joke, I'm sure the state of SC has at least 2 plows :p).


----------



## wishnhoping

Yup the entire state is basically shut down...and my appt was cancelled. I woke up at 830am and had two messages waiting from my Dr's office. 

People are totally freaking out. I am working from home today but mainly because my son's daycare closed and i didnt want to drive around this crap with him in the car.

im bummed but not as much as i thought. i think i was prepared to hear the news this mornign that it was cancelled


----------



## nats77

Thinking of you wishn, hope your be ok xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Wishn - I think I'm more bummed than you. I guess they'll reschedule it for later this week once they know when they're opening again (as though it won't be tomorrow?)?

Nats - I must've missed the blue baby pictures the first time. He is quite blue! Maisie's arms & legs were like that when she was born but the rest of her was as pink as could be which I think may have looked even weirder because she was so drastically two-toned! And then she had jaundice, too, so she was quite yellowy orange for like a week after. :haha:

Ugh, 2nd tri boards are getting on my nerves. People can't really be this stupid, right? "How much are we supposed to be eating? I don't think I'm eating enough." "Well, depends on your height/weight/activity level but I think the general rule for a healthy weight person in 2nd tri is 100-200 more than pre-pregnancy." "Well I'm only eating like 800 calories a day and I'm losing weight." :dohh:

Seriously? No shit, you're losing weight eating 800 calories a day. And you're only eating that many because you feel sick? Okay. So what are you going to do about it now? Did you seriously think 800 calories a day was even close to enough? And if you're only eating that little because you're sick, then it's not like you're going to be able to eat more just because you know you're not eating enough. And if you can eat more now just because you know that, then why weren't you eating more in the first place? AAArrrrrrrggghhh!! I just don't get it.


----------



## wishnhoping

The storm is supposed to hit us (hit land) tonight so right now it's just strong winds and rain but schools and government jobs are already canceled for tomorrow also...

I might have to wait another week or two :(


----------



## wishnhoping

So far not very impressed by this storm...

Happy to be safe but still super bummed about my apt


----------



## LittleSpy

Glad it's not that bad! Hope you're still alright! Maybe your doc will be able to get you in later this week.


----------



## wishnhoping

Well we had no damage and our power went out for maybe 5 minutes all together so we are thankful we dont have a big mess to deal with. 

I am at work today and the drive in was surprisingly easy considering the big fuss they mae over this storm. We had a thunder storm this past summer that caused a lot more damage....ugh this was soooo over hyped...I hate when the news does this.


----------



## linz143

Sorry I haven't commented earlier! I actually was mid comment yesterday when my boss walked in, so I closed my browser. Anyway, Wishin... hopefully they will reschedule on a first canceled, first rescheduled basis! I can't imagine waiting so long only to have them ask you to wait a little longer!

AFM - I am full term tomorrow!! And feeling it, too... :( When seated or laying down I feel fine, but standing causes immense pressure right around my belly button to the point where it feels like my uterus is about to split in half! It's better in the morning, but in the evening is when it really gets me. After I cook dinner I basically can't even walk down the hallway without being in immense pain. Is this normal for the last few weeks? Oh and I finally got some stretch marks on the underside of my belly. They are only about 1-2 inches long at this point and not very dark. Hopefully they don't get much worse! I also have a couple on each hip, but they're only about half an inch long each.

I'm sooooo ready for her to be out now... and on top of that, a long time ago my friends and I decided to do an early Thanksgiving at my house (this Saturday) since I'll probably miss the real one (it's the day after my due date) so I'm busy cleaning and cooking all week when all I want to do is lay in bed and pass out!


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I do remember being quite uncomfortable and often in pain for the last month or so I was pregnant (keeping in mind I was almost a week overdue). :nope: Hope it gets better for you!

wishn -- I was thinking the weather channel must've just needed a boost in ratings. I guess the main concern was that it was hitting such a highly populated area? I don't know. I felt like there was a huge overreaction to the storm but then figured there must be some aspect of it I wasn't considering. Very glad it wasn't too bad!

POOP! Way tmi, but this kid is making me poop. I was so backed up with Maisie and this time it's become almost an opposite problem. I'm usually a poop-every-4ish-days kind of girl. May be weird, but that's how I roll. I've had to go every day for the last 4 days, sometimes more than once. I'm currently miserable from being at work and having to go (I will. not. go in the bathroom at work unless it's like a total emergency)! What's going on? Relaxin, where are you? :haha:


----------



## linz143

I think New York really got the brunt of it. My friend who lives in Brooklyn got evacuated and her apartment building is under 7 ft of water at the ground floor. Also, she was saying the tunnels were full of seawater. Half the city lost power, too, when a transformer exploded. I think they are hyping it everywhere, but it's really only bad in NYC from what my friends on facebook are reporting.


----------



## LittleSpy

I have a couple of friends in NYC and one of them was posting on facebook at like 3am so I'm not sure he lost power (though he was posting about transformers exploding :haha:). I'm not sure which part he's in though, so that probably makes a big difference.


----------



## linz143

Plus I know my friend who lost power was posting from her cell phone, so that may be it, too.


----------



## LittleSpy

His wasn't a mobile post, but he was very possibly just about to lose power as he was posting. Also, I guess I figure if cell phones are still working (and cell phone towers are still transmitting and receiving), it's really not all that bad. :haha:(of course, bad for the people who live there, just not as bad as it could have been which is a really, really good thing!)


----------



## linz143

So is the storm considered over now? It's hard to imagine how bad it is over there as it was a sunny 81 degrees here yesterday. ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Well from my understanding between the news, fb, and work related issues the brunt of the problems are def in NYC/NJ area. My sister is in Philly and she said even there it wasnt as bad as predicted (they were supposed to get him right on). 

So yes def a big hype all over the place - NYC/NJ were the most effected. 

We do have a lot of flooding and power outages but not nearly as bad as the storms we had over the summer. Also, I think people were better prepared and the city had mobalized better to clean up the aftermath so maybe thats why we are not "feeling" the impact as much? 

My Doctors office was closed again today (did I already say that) so I wont know until tomorrow which is driving me nuts. Ill take the first available no matter what date and time!

Linz- I was def uncomfortable towards the end but it was more laying down and sitting that bothered me. I was constantly walking around and changing positions. It wont be much longer now!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - If I were you, I'd be calling them the second they open tomorrow to reschedule! None of this waiting for them to call you!! But then again, I'm pushy... but I think you can be, too! ;)


----------



## wishnhoping

Lol oh hell no.... I'm not waiting for them to call me! They open at 830 tomorrow and ill he on the phone calling them! I even tried calling them a few times today even though they
We're closed lol


----------



## wontgiveup

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...w-chart-new-start-nov-dec-testers-anyone.html Hi Grls


----------



## wontgiveup

Wow i see all you ladys are expecting Cograts


----------



## nats77

So glad the hurricane didn't affect any of you to much! And hope u get ur appointment real soon wishn!

Afm still got this darn cold, and I feel sick tonight!! Just great, I'd like to think of it as a symptom but I'd only be kidding myself lol x x


----------



## linz143

Ack! Feel better Nats! Then again, flu like symptoms can indicate something! ;) Still crossing my fingers for you this month!


----------



## wishnhoping

Fingers crossed Nats! Could be nothing... But could be something!!!


----------



## nats77

Thanks ladies, i sometimes think you guys are the only ones who have actually got me thru this whole ttc, loss, ttc journey!! I love your enthusiasam for me but i think the cold is just a cold, lol although i did get a cold at the end of my holiday last bfp and that was just before i tested, but my bbs have been sore since ovulation and i didnt get that in last bfp so i think i'm probably out. Besides we only bd once :blush: and yes i know it only takes once but i really dont think i would be that lucky, 9 days till af due so not long to wait :winkwink: xx


----------



## nats77

Wishn any news on your appointment? xx


----------



## linz143

Nats, we will always be here for you! :D

Wishin - Yes, update please!

AFM - woke up at 1 am last night (after only going to bed 1 and a half hours before that), used the restroom but when I went back to bed I just didn't feel right. Lay awake for another half hour before (sorry tmi coming up) horrid diarrhea started and continued all the way until 4 am. Eventually I got into the shower and just stayed there under the hot water until we basically ran out of hot water, and then was able to get back to bed and fall asleep. 2 hours later my alarm went off for work :cry: So instead of going in, I just swung by work, grabbed my laptop and am now working/sleeping from home. I think if the month end close weren't starting tomorrow and going through next week I would just go on leave today. Unfortunately there's a few more people I have to train so I've got to just power through it for at the very least, the next week. My plan was to work until Nov 16th, but I just don't see that happening with how awful I've been feeling lately. I'll be lucky if I make it to next Friday (the 9th).


----------



## linz143

Oh and.... I'm a watermelon today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm sorry you're feeling bad, Linz! I had the stupid shits from 36 weeks on with Maisie . :nope: Yay, watermelon!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Thats kind of exciting though! That means you are sooo close! I think you should get those people trained ASAP and go on leave! 

Nats- We WILL always be here for you this thread isnt closing until everyone has their LO in their arms! 

My appt was rescheduled for Tuesday at 11:15am....**sigh**


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and WATERMELON!!!! I WANT TO BE A WATERMELON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

There was a woman in my WIC nutrition class today who was 4 days overdue with her 6th child (she was due 10/27). She said her first 4 children came before their due dates. But her 5th was a week overdue and then this one apparently wasn't in any big hurry, either. So I officially have no hope at all that I'm going to go before my due date. :dohh: Please remind me of this in April. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

bahahahhaa! Sorry Julie!

There is not a shot in hell I will go after 40 weeks...I refuse! I am giving the kid an eviction notice about 2 weeks prior and then giving it the boot at 39/40 weeks


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG!
 



Attached Files:







427863_3463589523371_1417916928_n.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LittleSpy

Awful and funny at the same time. I love how the baby pumpkin is already crying. :haha:

And is that an epidural button in the mama pumpkin's hand? :haha: If so, what's all the fuss about?


----------



## linz143

Ewww! Those toes and fingers freak me out!


----------



## wishnhoping

Lmao!!'


----------



## nats77

Awwww shucks wishin! U made me tear up! Lol seriously though thank you x x x


----------



## nats77

My friend had her eggs put in today from her ivf treatment, it's the second time round for them the first time didn't work, they said everything looked great and they put two eggs back in! 11 days time she will find out if she is pregnant! I'm so excited for her I just know she's going to get her rainbow. Sorry just wanted to share that with you guys x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning everyone! Nothing new to report....boring!

Nats- fingers crossed for your friend!


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx for your friend, Nats!

Hahaha, my friend just told me story that made me laugh so hard. She said she used to work with a bunch of really old white men at a different agency and she was the only black person who worked in her department. One day, they had to have a group picture taken. When they got the picture back, the lighting was weird and made her look really dark in the picture so when she saw it, she said, "Y'all... I'm black!!" :rofl: :rofl: And they of course all looked at her like she was crazy and were like "Yes, Valerie... you _are_ black." :rofl: 

I know that's not going to be as funny to you guys as it was to me just now because you don't know her and her personality but I really thought I was going to go into labor I laughed so hard. :haha: Now my round ligaments are killing me. The one one the left was already bugging me today (really? At 17 weeks?) but laughing so hard has angered the right one, too. Oh well.


----------



## linz143

Well ladies, another night of no sleep and an upset digestive system. I finally called the 24 hour advice line when I was once again up at 4 am. They think I have a bladder infection and are starting me on antibiotics today. I'm a little nervous to take anything, but I assume they wouldn't prescribe something that wasn't safe to take during pregnancy. Hopefully this means I'll be able to get a full night's rest tonight. :(

Anyone else ever have a bladder infection during pregnancy?


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- they didnt test your urine or anything? I am sure whatever they gave you is fine for pregnancy...I just find it weird that they would diagnose you over the phone


----------



## linz143

Usually when I'm not pregnant, my doctor's office allows you to have 3 UTI's in one year that the treat over the phone. That means basically that you call in, talk to a nurse, tell them your symptoms, and if it sounds like a UTI (and you've had one before so you know what it feels like) they just call in the prescription and you can just go pick it up. Because I'm pregnant they wanted me to pee in a cup, but also called in the prescription at the same time since if the lab results took too long to come back, they didn't want me without antibiotics all weekend.

Well I just drove to the pharmacy (Dr that I spoke to at 9 am said the lab and prescrip would be ready in an hour) and they had NOT received the order. The lab request either. Luckily they phoned my regular doctor and he ordered the lab (which came back right away positive for a UTI) but they still haven't called in the prescription... So now I'm in pain and waiting wondering when that will come through. :( It has now been almost 2 hours.


----------



## wishnhoping

So sorry honey..I hear UTIs/Bladder infections are common in pregnancy. I am prone to them too so I know what you mean about just calling in and them giving you something..I guess I just thought since you were pregnant theyd be extra cautious? Glad they DID do a urine test so you know for sure that you need it! I hope you get your meds soon cause those infections are a biotch! DRINK LOTS AND LOTS!!! (I know you know that...just a reminder!)

GET WELL SOON!


----------



## linz143

Thanks Wishin. Just called them again since. The meds still aren't there and got a helpful RN on the phone who is forwarding my results to my OB now with an urgent note. Hopefully it will get taken care of today! I'm supposed to go to our newborn care class tonight, it idk if I want to in this much pain.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- did you get your meds?


----------



## linz143

Yup, I had to call the advice nurse back and they saw that the results came back and still no prescription. Since my regular OB was in today they forwarded my results to her and put an urgent note on it. Picked up my prescription around 3 pm! THANK GOODNESS!!


----------



## linz143

What's going on ladies? 

Nats - how's the cold doing?

Wishin - Getting excited for Tuesday? Do you have an inkling what the gender is?

Haley - We miss you!

Leia - Hope everything is going well with you and your LO!

Lilspy - LOVED your announcement on Halloween on facebook that your addition is a girl. That was sooo cute!

AFM - feeling SO much better now that the antibiotics have kicked in. Also told my boss that I'm starting leave on the 9th, which means... Only 5 more work days left!! Yikes!! What am I going to do with 1-2 weeks of free time before she comes??


----------



## LittleSpy

So glad you're feeling better, Linz!

I'm dying already. I'm so pregnant-uncomfortable. How is this possible?! :haha: Freaking _strong_ BH contractions, round ligament and back pain, humongous bump (did another comparison today - it's easily comparable to the size at 28-29 weeks last time :dohh:). The last 2 days, my tailbone is killing me from sitting in this stupid desk chair all day. Linz, what kind of ball did you get to sit on? I'm terrified I'll pop one being the fatty I am. Do they tell you the weight range they support? I could probably just look for one on amazon and find that out, huh.

/whine :haha:


----------



## linz143

Uh oh, lilspy... You're in for it if you're uncomfortable already! The one I sit on at work is a 65 cm ball. I got it from Walmart for $8! It says the weight limit on it is 250 lbs. I don't know how much you weigh, nor am I going to guess, but if that weight limit makes you uncomfortable, I'm sure if you get a slightly more expensive one they have different weight limits. This was literally the cheapest one I could buy! The sizes tend to go by height, and the 65 cm ball is recommended for 5'3" to 5'11". Also, they say during pregnancy you will want a slightly larger one than if it's just an exercise ball, so if you're 5'2" I still would go for the 65 instead of the 55 cm ball and then just don't inflate it all the way to capacity. I have a 55 cm ball at home and I really wish it were bigger when I use it to sit on to watch tv. (I'm 5'4")

Also, don't worry about "popping" them, they should all be anti-exploding. In other words, they're supposed to be manufactured to deflate slowly should a tear occur, rather than exploding and causing you to fall helplessly to the floor!


----------



## LittleSpy

Awesome! I'm golden with a max of 250. I absolutely refuse to gain that much weight this pregnancy! :haha: I'm 5'4", too so $8 Walmart ball, here I come. Thanks!


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm here just been super busy finishing up my sisters shower stuff and yesterday helped a friend move which was NOT a good idea. My body is in so much pain that I haven't been able to fall asleep yet... It's 3am Saturday morning I went to bed at 10pm Friday night :(


----------



## nats77

Can u believe I've actually still got the cold!!! I can't believe it! 2 weeks now! I'm so fed up with it, I also did a hpt :blush: I know it's to early but I just wanted to poas lol it was very obviously negative x x


----------



## nats77

Also have worked out that if my friend gets her bfp from ivf and I get a bfp this month then we will be at exactly the same gestation! To the day! Wouldn't that be amazing!!! :winkwink: x x


----------



## nats77

Ok ladies now I don't want to get my hopes up but my bbs are more sore than normal (I think) and I am having vivid dreams! I can't remember at what point these start in pregnancy but I know I definitely get them, and I've still not shifted this cold although I'm not actually ill anymore, just congested! I am probably inventing these symptoms because I want it to be this month more than any other! Only 5 days to go! X x x


----------



## linz143

Oooh Nats, that sounds really good! Hoping this is your month!

Wishin - Was the shower yesterday? If so, how did it go?

My friends and I had an early Thanksgiving dinner here yesterday since I will probably be extremely pregnant or with a newborn come Thanksgiving (due one day before). So I cleaned the house, made a bunch of food, roasted a turkey, etc so I'm pretty much exhausted today, but on the plus side, my fridge is full of tasty leftovers! Also, one more week of work left! YESSSSS! I can't wait to start my maternity leave!


----------



## nats77

It's official!! i have actually lost the plot!!!!!! :wacko:
Today i had a back ache when i got up, it wore off after a while but i've also had sort of twinges, similar to those of ovulation (or af coming) so instead of getting my hopes up anymore i decided i was definately out, then...............
this evening after i went for a wee, i was doing the usual tp check! and it was slightly tinged with pink, so i thought it a little strange because af is not due till fri and i am always on a 27-28 day cycle, but decided it was af starting. 
Only thing is i have been to the loo a few times since and nothing, nada, nowt!! So then i started thinking well maybe its ib?????
This is where the crazy thinking begun, as you know i have 3 children, and i have had 4 miscarriages so this makes a total of 7 pregnancy's!!
Never in any of these have i had an ib!! so why in the world would i start now????
Why oh why do i do this to myself, its obviously a sign af is on her way and yet i still cling on to that silly bit of hope that it might be something different!!
I am 100% wacko! crazy! obsessed! bonkers! there really is no helping me i'm a lost cause!!
Sorry just needed to get that off my chest xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx Nats!

Linz -- Mmmmmm, Thanksgiving. We're still trying to figure out what we're going to do. We really want to go stay with FIL and his family at their vacation house in Hilton Head (because, um, duh) but I really hate to dissapoint my mom and MIL so much. Ugh.

So, happy news this morning - My friend who was due a week after me but had a mmc and a d&c around 10 weeks just got a bfp today! She was shocked as they hadn't even really been trying (she said they even prevented most of this month because she just wasn't quite ready to ttc full force again). So excited for her! Her edd is the same as mine was with Maisie, so now she's due about 3 months after I am. I know she's freaked out after what happened last time but I'm really excited for her. And she's very likely to have a c-section at 39 weeks and I'm very likely to go over a week or two, so they'll probably be less than 3 months apart (our firsts are 19 days apart, though we were due 7 days apart).


----------



## nats77

great news for your friend little x

So can any of you shed any light on ib? ive never had one so not sure if thats what it could be or not?? x


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning girls!! I FEEL like its been forever since I have been online!

Nats- Every pregnancy is sooo different. I did not have IB with DS but I did this time...also my symptoms were completely different both times, except for the vivid dreams occured and were the give away for both pregnancies. I know how much you want this and I am keeping my fingers crossed! Oooo I really really hope this is it!!!

Julie- How exciting for your friend! I am sure shes so worried but hopefully this is her rainbow. I was telling DH yesterday that I dont know if I would be able to keep ttc after multiple losses. You girls that get your rainbow babies are simply amazing and strong.

Linz- We are still kind of battling over thanksgiving too. I really dont want to go to MIL's for many reasons but I might just have to suck it up. I can not wait though because I loooove Christmas and thanksgiving is like the "Starting line" for the christmas season haha. I think I am going to decorate for christmas the weekend before thanksgiving because I feel like it! One more week of work sounds fabulous! I cant beleive you are about to have your LO one so soon! I dont know how you are going to do it but please let us know when somehow when u are on your way to the hospital! fb or here puuuhlease! im just so excited for you!

AFM- I am 19 weeks today! My anatomy scan is tomorrow...Im excited but not as excited as I was last week. I think Im in denial that its finally happening haha! I can not wait to see the baby I feel like its been forever! In other pregnancy news- I have been soooo freaking hormonal...like I cry over EVERYTHING! I never ever cried with DS this is totally like a WTF thing for me. Last night DH and I had put DS to sleep and I seriously couldnt talk to him without crying. Luckily he doesnt seem to be bothered by it he just thinks im a little bit nuts


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- My IB this time around was basically what you described some pink twinged cm...Ill try to look back at my old posts to see if I described it better then...but I dont think I even mentioned it to you guys because I thought it was just af making her arrival


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- here is my post where I talk about my IB...I had it on Monday and it sounds like exactly what you are describing and got my BFP on Friday...might have gotten it sooner but Friday was the first time I tested after seeing the IB...

Post from July 16, 2012:
So I had a question about something that I wasnt sure if I should be excited about or not. On Monday I had my usual pre-af symptom (the pooping..several times a day) except it seemed too early. I went back and checked last month and it started 9dpo and ths happened 6dpo...but anyways I was kind of bummed because that is usually my tell tale sign that af is on her way. I am due for the nasty witch on July 25th. So anyways after one of those bm's I had pink twinged cm on the tp. I have never had that before could it possibily be IB? I didnt get IB with DS so I have no clue what it would look like. It was a very very small pink twinge in the cm and that was it....what do you all think? that was all i got nothing brown or anything and no more pink anytime after


----------



## nats77

Thanks wishn, so kind of you to go back and find that for me, but yes it sounds exactly the same as i experienced! i haven't had anything since, although i have had a dull sort of ache which feels like af is on her way.
I really didn't want to get my hopes up but it seems strange, I have never had it before or if i have i've never noticed.
I have however tested and i am still getting negative! not even a hint of a line, so i just dont know what to think, The waiting game oh how it sucks!!
Thanks again wishn :winkwink:

On a brighter note i started slimming world nearly two weeks ago and it seems i've lost nearly 7lbs! will find out exact weight loss on wed's weigh in! xx


----------



## nats77

Wishn - WOW ur a mango!! check you out!! lol xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY I LOVE MANGOS!!! HAHA...We had a mango tree when I lived in Brazil yummo!

Nats- I think that most people dont get a BFP until about 3 days after they see IB...Id say keep testing girl!


----------



## wishnhoping

and CONGRATS on the weightloss! woohoo!!


----------



## nats77

Wow i'm actually excited!! maybe this could be my sticky!! please please please!!!! 
Pray for me ladies xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

We always are <3


----------



## linz143

Nats - I, too, had IB! However, mine was a little later than most of the other people who get it. Most people get it when the egg first attaches, and mine wasn't until after it was already attached and just burrowing in deeper into the lining, so I already had a BFP. They do say it can come anywhere from 6 dpo to 12 dpo though! FXd for you!

Wishin - I can't wait for your scan tomorrow! What time?

AFM - Kinda sad over here, ladies... had my first pelvic exam this morning at my 38 week appointment and baby is NOT engaged and cervix is CLOSED. :cry: I swear I'm going to be pregnant forever!!


----------



## LittleSpy

C'mon Linz, it doesn't mean anything! Cris and I have already proven that you can walk around for weeks at 3cm dilated and (in my case) almost fully effaced and still not go into labor any time soon! I mean, I lost my stupid plug at 38 weeks! Almost 3 weeks later, I was still effing pregnant. :haha: So, just like that can happen for us, the opposite can (and does) happen to other people!

Nats -- No IB for me with either pregnancy.

Ugh, this baby is killing me with this poop stuff. I'm so sick of sitting at work having to go so much! It happens at least 2-3 times a week now where I'm sitting here miserable all day because I need to poo. :haha::blush: And I'm mad at my body because I anticipated this and tried to poo this morning but couldn't now here I am, clenching my butt cheeks behind my desk. :blush: :rofl: Of course, I pretty much wished for this scenario with my last pregnancy because I had the opposite problem. :dohh:

Oh, and something weird! Remember how I had a dream last week (or the week before?) that we let my grandmother name this baby and she named her Alma? Well, you and my husband were the only ones I told. Oddly enough, my aunt facebooked me this morning and said that my grandmother decided to name the baby this morning. But she named her Jamie. :haha: Not quite, gramma, not quite. She should come up with something way cooler than that. She's almost 90 years old! She's has to have had friends named cool stuff, darn it! She does have a son named James so I'm sure that's not a coincidence. :) I'm expecting way too much from her, though. This woman named her first daughter after herself (though my aunt goes by her first and middle name together), her second daughter after her husband (my mom said that was really fun when boys would call her in high school :haha:), and her son James. Soooo... not so much with the originality on the name front, I guess.


----------



## linz143

Yeah, I know it doesn't mean anything... I was just hoping since I've been so darn diligent about taking my EPO pills every morning and evening, and drinking my 2 cups of RLT that they would at least show some signs of progression. I know they don't cause you to go into labor, but I wanted to at least have her say the baby was engaged or that I was 1 cm dilated. I did ask her to give me the lowdown on inductions and she said that we'll talk more about it in 2 weeks at my 40 week appointment, but the basics were that if my cervix was favorable after 40 weeks, she has no problem inducing, but if it is not favorable, she will let me go longer until it is.

So hopefully it'll be at least favorable by my next appointment. I have no problem kicking LO out after 40 weeks since I know our conception date and babies in my family like to stay put till you force them out. I am just a little down because I was all excited to hear that MAYBE something was happening and then... nothing.

Sorry about your bathroom issues... do they not have a bathroom at work you can use??


----------



## LittleSpy

There is a bathroom, but I don't poo at work. :haha: Especially since it's one big bathroom for the entire floor of the building and there are probably at least 75 women working on this floor. No, no, no. Only 2.5 more hours to hold it. :haha:

I understand what you mean, Linz. To be honest, I wish I hadn't seen progress at my checks because it gave me false hope. I was 1cm dilated at 37 weeks and 3cm dilated at 38 weeks so I was thinking it was seriously about to happen and my OB was all like "Yeah, you're going to go any time. I'd be surprised if you make it to your next appointment." Well, doc, I made it to the next appointment. And to the next. And the next. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I was still 3cm dilated at 40+5 but I think I was more effaced (I don't remember exactly how much, but they had been offering induction since 39 weeks so I guess I had met their criteria since then). I do remember researching all the "favorable cervix" stuff before electing induction, though, and knew my odds were really, really good of having a successful one so that's one reason I went ahead and did it.


----------



## linz143

Yeah, I'm glad my doc isn't offering up non favorable inductions. Shows that she's at least not one of those induction happy quacks. I did ask her if it was true that first time moms go about a week over and she said, "Not necessarily. From what I've seen, second time moms are more likely to take an induction offer sooner than a first time mom, so I think that's why it's skewed." I thought that was really interesting.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I already feel like ill be pregnant forever! When is your next appointment? I agree with Julie that showing signs doesn't mean much you could pop at anytime :)

Julie- i never went #2 at work either but now I'm pretty much the only one in the office and its a private bathroom so it's been really handy!

Afm- my appointment is tomorrow at 11:15! I won't find out until the reveal party which is at 6pm!!! It's forever away!!! Ack!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - next appointment is 2 weeks from today, so the 19th. I'll be 39w5d at that appointment. I can't wait to see your fb post with the results tomorrow night!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I hope you dont make it to your next appointment ;)

AFM- Today is the BIG day! I will FINALLY know if its a boy or girl and can start planning the nursery and start coming up with names. My appointment is at 11:15 but Im leaving work in about an hour...then I am going to pick up DS and meet up with my friend that is in charge of getting the balloons put into the box for the party...I cant beleive I will have to wait another 5 hours to find out...what was I thinking?


----------



## nats77

Soooooo exciting wishn!!!!!!!!
Will be stalking! What sort of time in uk will that be? 8ish? X

Afm bfn this morning again! :cry: x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats, I'm thinking 6pm est is more like 11pm-12am your time.:shrug: I'm sorry about the bfn. I thought you weren't expecting anything this time. Maybe I made that up? Fx still for you!

I'm excited because I'm expecting there to be pictures on facebook by the time I'm done voting tonight! :happydance:


----------



## nats77

Well I wasn't expecting it this month but then I had that weird pinky cm which has got me thinking so as usual built my hopes up to believe I had a bfp coming! 3 days till af due so still a possibility :shrug: x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi Nats- you guys are 5 hours ahead I beleive...so around 11pm..I know its late :(
I am still keeping my fingers crossed that the pink cm meant something! 

Julie- I hope someone takes pictures as the balloons release and Im sure that if they do itll be promptly posted on FB lol ...Ill tell anyone thats there to tag me so that everyone else find out too haha


----------



## wishnhoping

Omg today is going so slooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww


----------



## nats77

Wishn where o where r u?
Been stalking face book! I'm so desperate to know which flavour! But I am exhausted so am going to sleep if I wake up a bit later I will check in here and face book. Sorry I couldn't stay awake any longer x x c


----------



## nats77

Woke up and checked straight away and nothing!! 
Pink or blue wishn????????? Xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

It's a girl!!!!!!


Party was a huge hit but the last person just left my house and its almost midnight!
Ill update more in the morning!


----------



## nats77

Yay congrats wishn, how lovely! R u pleased? X x


----------



## nats77

Definitely out! Spotting this morning :cry: stupidly upset! X x


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Nats- I was so optimistic about that pink cm :( Im so sorry!


----------



## wishnhoping

The party was super fun we had maybe 15 people all together. Everyone except 3 people were team pink which was hilarious because I have never seen so many people wearing pink at one time, especially in my house! 

We talked and guessed when I would be due, ate pizza hung out...a few people were late so the 'reveal' didnt acctually happen until like 6:30? I was getting so anxious! The kids opened the box and the ballonws didnt really fly out because they were stuffed in there but I looked down and saw the pink and even though its what I was expecting (and secretly wanted) I was still shocked. It was awesome! 

Now to come up with a name (Still pushing for our original name from when I was pregnant with DS) and a nursery theme

Oh and this morning I totally rubbed it in my MIL's face that I "made" a girl! haha that was awesome too!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh and my phone was blowing up ALLLLLLL day long with people texting, fbing, calling, emailing trying to find out what it was....I felt very special yesterday <3

During the scan baby girl wasnt cooperating so the tech wasnt able to properly find something in the heart (she told me its nothing to worry about she just couldnt see it because of the baby's position) so I get to go back in 2 weeks for another scan! then they will re-confirm the sex for me! I hope she doesnt grow a penis by then LMAO!


----------



## firsttimer30

Congrats Wishin, I'm sure your on :cloud9:...

Nats I am so sorry, you my dear are in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well, thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

So excited for you, wishn! GIRLS ARE AWESOME!!!

My baby girl is sick for the first time ever. :cry: It's way harder for me than I expected it to be. I worry about her so much and hate seeing her feel so bad. It's a viral throat infection (not strep, thank goodness!) but it's causing her to be miserable, refuse to eat and drink, and run a pretty high fever (it's been at 103 for almost 48 hours now, even with medicine).

What's even better is I think she's shared it with me. And then my car decides to act out today on the way into work so I'm hoping I make it home. Then I have a hearing downtown for work I can't miss in the morning and an interview for another job (I know, wishn!) tomorrow afternoon. So... if I could just not be sick, exhausted, and broken down on the side of the road for at least the next 27 hours, that would be awesome.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- are you piggy backing Motrin/Tylenol?


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> Julie- are you piggy backing Motrin/Tylenol?

Yep. Even doing that, her fever stayed at 103 for at least 2-3 hours overnight. :nope: It's been much better so far today, though. We're doing a dose of one or the other every 3 hours.

Triage nurse said the medicine usually takes the fever down by about 3 degrees so I guess it would've just been insane there for a while if we hadn't been giving her the medicine.


----------



## Haleytivet

Congrats Wishin!!!! I completely forgot about the comment about not being able to make girls!! I'm sure you loved proving her wrong on that one lol

So sorry Nats!!! I thought his was gonna be your month!!

:hugs:


----------



## leia37

Wishin - Congrats on girl :). So pleased for you. Is your DS excited to be having a baby sister? x

Linz - Enjoy your last day today. Make sure you rest up in the next few weeks. I was looking forward to the break when moved down to be with OH at 36 weeks, going out for meals and having the help but LO had different plans and let me enjoy it for an hour :). I am so excited that you are going to meet your little girl soon. x

Nats - so sorry hon. :hugs: x

AFM - LO had brain scan at start of this week and all was good (as far as we understood). We dont have to go back so we are very happy. We now just have to wait and see if he hits all his developemental markers, remembering that the prematurity will put him back abit anyway. We are getting lots of smiles now, there is nothing quite like seeing LO face light up, eyes crease and mouth smile :). Its taken awhile but he also now seems much more interested in surroundings and vision has really kicked in.

We are bogged down with guests at the moment but am trying to keep up with your posts. Another 2 weeks and then it will be quiet again - Linz will have had her baby by then (maybe).


----------



## LittleSpy

Leia -- So glad everything is well! I LOVE baby smiles! and baby giggles probably aren't too far off now! :cloud9:

Um, linz? So, here's the deal: I'm gonna need for you not to disappear for 3 days at this point, okay? :p


----------



## wishnhoping

lmao! yea Linz! Seriously we need like constant posts so that when you do go missing we can assume you are in labor! 

afm- I have been totally nostalgic about my lil man turning 4 this week....(well tuesday) I dont know why im so sad over it? I am loving the stage hes in and we have a great relationship. I guess being 4 just makes him such a big boy and he needs me less? booo...I posted a picture on FB of him when he was a baby...CUTEST BABY EVER! Ok but I am biased haha


----------



## linz143

What? Oh, hi! I'm here!

Leia - thanks! I hope LO is here sooner rather than later, but I just have a feeling she's going to let me have a looooong vacation after my last day in the office. :(

Haley - so glad to hear from you! 

Wishin and lilspy - don't you worry! I have a feeling I'll post on facebook when I'm on my way to the hospital so you can update here for me when it comes. However, I'm not having any signs of labor. No show, no plug, no increasing BH (just the regular ones that have come and gone since 30ish weeks), no anything really. This little girl is just so comfy cozy I suppose! However, I really am looking forward to staying in my pjs all day at home for the next couple weeks. :)

Anyway, that's what's up with me. Nothing too exciting here. Guess I should pack my hospital bags this weekend?


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, go ahead and pack your bag. I hated this recommendation when I got it but it did make life easier -- pack nursing gowns and don't really worry about pants (except maybe a couple pairs of yoga/sweat pants). Nurses are going to come in every few hours and check your underwear (yup) so pants are a HUGE pita in the hospital. 
Also, DON'T FORGET YOUR PILLOW! My hospital had plenty of their little disposable ones but they said they're often running low and sometimes don't have enough for everyone. I found my own pillow to be a lot more comfortable than theirs
And cell phone charger.
And toothbrush/toothpaste.

Other than that, I packed way too much last time. I kept reading how you're going to want to use your own towels and your own bath stuff and your own fluffy socks and your own underwear... whatever. Not the case at all for me so I'm not packing any of that crap this time. 1) Yes, hospital towels suck. But I don't want to get blood all over my own towels, so I'll use theirs. 2) I only took one shower in the hospital and I used the shower gel & poof they gave me. I was too tired to bother the night after she was born so it didn't happen until the afternoon after when they were going to force me to be present in front of other people in the discharge class. :haha: I honestly was afraid of showering my lady bits :haha: 3) No, I never wore my own socks. The hospital gave me socks and I'd prefer to keep my own socks free of amniotic fluid and blood. 4) Nope, not for me, big net one-size-fits-all hospital underwear FOR THE WIN for the first couple of days! After that, my own huge cotton granny panties were fine but I won't bother packing more than a couple this time. I packed like 10 last time because I kept reading that I'd be more comfortable with them and that I'd want to change them every time I bled on them and... whatever. Maybe it's just me, but I straight up didn't give a flying crap about my underwear the first couple of days. :haha:
I also packed a ton of snack foods and drinks. I won't be doing that again. The hospital gave me so much food I thought I was going to die trying to poop it all back out. :blush:

I also packed too much for baby last time. :wacko:

I don't know, maybe my hospital is just generous or something but I ended up packing way too much crap going by the hospital lists I had found on other sites. :shrug: I guess better safe than sorry if you don't know what the hospital will provide.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I agree that I packed waaay too much last time and not of the right things.

I plan on bringing one or two pairs of sweatpants. 2-3 tshirts, socks 1-2 pairs big underwear, deodorant (bought travel size), toothbrush, toothpaste (again bought travel size) hair ties, brush --- thats pretty much it for me

For baby I did not pack enough! Im bringing a coming home outfit then maybe 2-3 extras just in case. Dont forget socks for the baby...and def a hat since it will be cold!

Have you gotten your car seat installed? If ot do it now! Hospitals (around here at least) will not let you leave until your car is inspected for proper instalment.


----------



## wishnhoping

my Hospital provided formula, diapers and wipes. DH and I would take two or three bottles of formula/diapers at a time because when you are running low they give you a new stash...so we would stuff it in our bags. hehe yea we are cheap like that. We ended up going home with tons of newborn diapers and free formula! it lasted us at least a week which was enough time for things to settle down a bit and allow us to go the store.

For whatever reason i did not buy ANY diapers in preparation of the babys arrival and all we had was what we stole from the hospital....i felt like we were going to the store every other day for diapers until we wised up and started buying in bulk...smh


----------



## linz143

I think I'll actually end up packing on the light side. When I say bags, I mean one for me and one for DH. The hospital I'm going to literally has everything you'll need for postpartum care and LO. They say the only thing baby needs is an outfit to go home in and a car seat installed (which we did last weekend). That's it, so that's all I'm bringing. For me, one going home outfit will do. Aside from a few personal toiletries (tooth brush, deodorant, hair brush) the hospital has the rest. And I don't mind being in the standard issue gowns/underwear they give you there. Only thing I will need to buy and bring is a dark, cheap robe so I can walk around during labor without my butt hanging out and not worry about staining it with fluids.

I'll pack snacks for DH and they also said to pack a swim suit so he can help me in the shower during labor. Apparently they don't mind naked women, but aren't too happy about naked men in the delivery suite! LOL. Also a sleeping bag and pillow for DH since they say if they run out, the first people to lose blankets and pillows are the birthing partners. 

Other than the standard camera, phone charger, and a couple other miscellaneous items, I won't be packing much at all. On top of that we live 10 minutes from the hospital, so if we forget something, it's not to hard to drive home and grab something (DH will have to stop by and feed the dog twice a day anyway).


----------



## nats77

Well I've got two happy updates, firstly my friend who had the ivf got her bfp this morning! I am really really pleased for her ;) I'm hoping mine is just round the corner as we always said we would be pregnant together x x

And the second is I went for a follow up appointment on thurs for my endo treatment and the doctor I saw was shocked that I have had four losses and no one is looking into it, so he did some bloods and wants to see me in 8 weeks time. So finally might get some answers or maybe some help with next pregnancy either way I figured it is good! He did recommend that I font get pregnant before I see him next but I can't bring myself to prevent it so just going to carry on ttc, got my opk's for this cycle as well so fingers crossed x x x


----------



## gemmy

good luck nats, we are trying again this month after a three month break. good luck to you.

hope everyone is well :)


----------



## linz143

Nats - Wonderful news on your friend and EXCELLENT news for you!! I'm so glad you'll be getting support at your doctor's office now! That can only mean good things for your future!

Gemmy, so good to hear from you after the long break! Don't be a stranger! :)


----------



## giraffes

Hello!

Linz - can't believe LO is nearly here!

Nats- sorry about this month, but so pleased the doctors are taking it seriously.

Leia-that's great that Finlay is doing so well, the smiles are amazing aren't they :)


----------



## linz143

Giraffes - I think I'm going to be the first in this group to make it to 40+ weeks! Seems like all you ladies who already had your LOs so far were going at 38 and 39 weeks! Gonna try to walk this baby out today! Haha, who am I kidding, she's happy as a clam in there.


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, good luck with the walking! Didn't help me get Maisie out but it did help me lose 2 pounds the last couple of weeks! :thumbup: I hope, for your sake, you don't go over 40 weeks, but I do think it's considered best if baby stays in at least 39 so maybe keep repeating that to yourself for the next several days. :haha:

Nats -- Very pleased for your friend and for you. :flower:

gemmy -- :dust:

giraffes -- how is B doing?

After *much* consideration and anxiety and frustration, I think we may have our name. As of last night, I've been convinced the only name that fits is Violet. It wasn't my first choice and I knew it wasn't hubby's favorite but I also knew it wasn't entirely out of the question so I brought it up tonight and we immediately agreed on a middle name. So, I think she may be Violet Isobel (possibly Isabel). Eleanor Olivia isn't completely off the table but something about it just isn't right. Violet Isobel immediately feels much better to me. Hope it stays that way -- I'm tired of agonizing over it!


----------



## linz143

Love it, love it, love it. I fully support little Violet Isobel! I think it's unique and adorable.


----------



## giraffes

Linz - lots of sex if you can manage it :haha: that's what is prescribed over here!

Lil- live the name, big big fan of Isobel.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I like Violet Isobel the best! Yay for finally picking a name!!!

I think I'm still stuck on Samantha Ryan...


----------



## LittleSpy

I think hubby isn't on board with Violet. I don't have to take him into consideration when naming our child, do I? :dohh::haha:


----------



## linz143

Wait, I thought hubby liked it?


----------



## Haleytivet

Aww!!! I love the name also! Hopefully hubby comes around :)

Linz, how are you feeling?

Nats, I'm very excited you'll be getting closely watched with your DR!! That's awesome news!

Gemmy, lots of :dust: your way!!!

Wishin, I love your name too!!

Hope all our mommies and their little ones are doing well! 

Afm, sleeping is quite the challenge these days, my hips are incredibly sore. I feel like an old woman as I turn throughout the night. Cora has been kicking quite fiercely lately! I ordered her bedding and furniture last week! So excited for it to all come in! I can't wait to finally get started on her room. Friends and family are starting to buy things. I've gotten several little outfits! Soo cute :) 

Well just wanted to pop in! 

Xoxo


----------



## linz143

Haley! So good to hear from you! Isn't it awesome when you can finally start on the room? Now that I've had 2 showers and am off work I'm spending my days organizing the overflowing closet. Who knew babies had so much stuff?? And I thought my registry was pretty tame at 60-ish items!

I feel... well, I feel just fine now that I'm not trying to force myself up and down the hallways at work. Although today I managed to: organize Quinn's room, clean out my closet, do 2 loads of laundry, organize all the baby stuff in the living room to the baby's room, AND check my work email and respond to a couple calls from our sales people in the field today, searched for my camera for 3 hours, and started packing our hospital bags. I steam cleaned all the baby's bottles and my pump stuff and put together the drying rack and diaper genie. And I'm still not tired... I guess this is nesting? However, still no show, no plug, no hard contractions (still have the BH ones on and off - sometimes 15-30 minutes apart). So I'm still thinking this little girl is in for the long haul.


----------



## LittleSpy

Eeeep, 39 weeks tomorrow, Linz! :happydance: I got all my crap done way early with Maisie and I'm very glad because nesting never really happened for me toward the end. I stayed up most of the night cleaning the night before my induction but that was really because I was too excited/nervous to sleep. Hope the nesting hits this time... and soon, because I feel like I have a TON of stuff I _should_ do. But the problem is, I don't really _have_ to do anything because we're already all set up for a baby. The only things I really should do are sidecar the crib to our bed and paint & set up Maisie's toddler bed & buy a mattress for it. But she's not ready for the toddler bed at this point so I'm using that as an excuse to be lazy. I may as well sidecar the crib now. It's not like she doesn't sleep with us almost every night lately as it is (my fault). :shrug: :dohh: And I guess I should probably bring out the little baby clothes at some point. Oh no, the list of what I actually _have_ to do is growing! :dohh:

Haley -- I can feel sleep becoming a challenge for me, too. Not that I've really had a good night's sleep since the last time I was pregnant. :haha: But I'm finally to the point where sleeping on my tummy (my preferred sleeping position) is becoming pretty uncomfortable and I know when I start having to sleep on my side all night, the hip pain will start. Ugh.

And hubby likes Isobel but doesn't love Violet. He's trying to convince me to reverse it but I'm not giving in to Isobel. It's WAY too close to Isabella and is WAY too popular and I just can't stand it. :nope: He also keeps pushing Mary, which is my grandmother's name. I like the name Mary, but Maisie and Mary? Seriously? :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls! Been super busy at work the last two days but I can finally play online now!

Nats- I was hoping that your FB post meant that your friend's IVF was successful! Im super happy for her! When will you start with the OPKs? it should be soon right? Cant wait for your new cycle!

Hayley- I miss you! Check in more often! I cant wait to see what you come up with for Cora's room, make sure you post pics!

Linz- Wow...yea holy nesting! I have been nesting here and there but its coming in spurts. I spent 3 hours cleaning out the basement Saturday...and I dont know where the energy for that came from since I was at DS's bday party all day that morning

Julie- I dont think I have a lot to do because Im all like oh we already have all the stuff...but I am quickly realizing that I have TONZ to do. I hope this nesting crap keeps up because Im going to need all this super cleaning strength. I have yet to choose a nursery theme and crib...its the two big items I need to do right now so I can start saving up the $ to get it! I wish I liked the girl nursery crap a little more then Im sure Id be done. 

AFM- I am 20 weeks now and so excited to be halfway done! Today is my DS's 4th bday..where does the time go? I keep tearing up all day thinking about how big hes getting. Im pretty sure he thinks im nuts since I sang him happy bday to a candle stuck in a muffin and then wouldnt let him go and kissed him for a good 10 minutes before I finally left for work. My sister's SIL also went into labor this morning...as excited that I am that her little boy is finally here (shes only 37 weeks though) I am bummed that my sister will now be sharing Braydens bday with her other nephew..who she is also a godmother to...so now she has two nephews born on the same day..and shes godmother to both...so weird. Its hard enough to see my sister since she lives in another state but now having to share their bdays will be an issue im sure since she will be expected at both parties... :( thats my whine for today. But anyways...so excited for my lil man...im about to go to his school to sing happy bday with his friends then we will ahve a special dinner tonight

later girls!


----------



## wishnhoping

Omg im a canteloupe!


----------



## nats77

Thanks guys, wishn I started opk's yesterday but only got one line so guessing its negative! Think we gonna try and start bding tomorrow, but prob won't happen knowing the way things go! Oh is away tonight and at a conference tomorrow which is four hours away do will be super tired when he finally gets in, but what will be will be, cycle day 7 for me now x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- yup one line is negative. Feel fre to post pics :) 

AFM- DS was a super big brat yesterday...I have been swampped at work and home and yesterday I worked through lunch to be able to take him his cookies at school and ran around like a mad woman all day trying to make his bday special. In return he was super cranky and whiny and just really pushing the boundries. Had it not been his bday he def would have gotten a nice lil but whopping. The last two days have been really horrible for me...I have been so tired, but cant seem to relax...I jsut want to clean and organize everything, plus work has been soooo busy...I just wish I could sit and relax and not have anything running through my mind


----------



## linz143

Nats - If there is no second line at all, I would think that you are not close to ovulating yet. Mine always got a little darker slowly before showing a dark second line. I wouldn't worry about BDing if DH will be tired or away if there's no second line on the OPK. The one month we actually managed to conceive was when we BD on the evening of the first day I got a positive OPK. Remember that they turn positive 1-2 days before you ovulate, which are the best days to jump on DH. Before then could still be effective, but it's a longer shot.

Wishin - sorry to hear about DS being a brat on his birthday... :( Hopefully he's over it today. I can't imagine how much it must suck to love this little person and want to do everything for them only to have them hit a day where they totally act their age and don't even think about how much thought you put into it. God knows my parents are saints for putting up with me all those years... ;)

AFM - Once again, nothing new to report. I'm still here, and I'm 39 weeks today. Booyeah! In the November BnB club I belong to on facebook, the girl who was my due date buddy popped last night. I have these mixed feelings. Of course I am ecstatic for her, but on the other hand I'm extremely jealous! Then when I think of caring for a tiny newborn I'm also scared out of my mind and I don't feel ready AT ALL. I guess you never feel ready to take care of another human being for the first time, right? I'm trying not to spend time thinking about it cause it's starting to freak me out!!


----------



## nats77

Got a very faint line on opk today so it is coming because there was nothing yesterday, Sorry bout ds wishn, its hard when they are like that.
linz, what ur feeling is totally normal believe me look at it this way, whatever happens u have not got more than three weeks left!
And when u got ur beautiful baby in arms, everything will just naturally flow dont worry :winkwink: xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Wishn -- Yuck, sorry B was being a little jerk. I'm also feeling really overwhelmed at the moment. I feel like work and home are both big messes. Sitting here at lunch trying to get my head together so I can tackle my huge pile of stuff to do and make it through my hearing this afternoon. I feel like I'm out of the office at hearings or meetings more than I'm in and my actual work is just piling up higher and higher. Supervisor is still being a bitch and really unsupportive. I actually cried at work yesterday because I had to leave with one of our attorneys to be a witness at a hearing and I didn't know ANYTHING about the situation because instead of her putting documentation where it was supposed to be (you know, in files....), it was all in piles in her office or in her head.... and she was deliberately ignoring my phone calls (I called once from my personal cell phone and it rang 3 times and went to voicemail, which was full, and then called once from my coworkers work cell phone and it rang once and went to voicemail. She was pressing the "decline/ignore" button!:growlmad:). I was in tears feversihly tearing through stacks of paper in her office when she walked in and told me I was being unreasonable and that I "shouldn't" be stressed and upset. You're fucking right, I SHOULDN'T be, but I AM because of *your negligence*!

The thing is, if I had known prior to 8:09am the DAY OF (when she called me, on my personal cell phone, while I was in the shower getting ready for work, so I didn't get the message until I was driving to work around 8:30 and hearing was 1.5 hours away and started at 11:15) that I would be doing this in her place, all the information/documentation would have been totally sorted and together before I left work Friday afternoon -- or before. The attorney was super pissed, too, because he had been trying to get with her to brief her since last Tuesday and she never got with him. Then the employee didn't show up for the hearing so when I got back to the office and told my supervisor how it went, she said "See? You got upset for nothing." Um, okay. Because I know the future and that the employee wasn't going to show up? We would have been SOL without the documentation I found at the last minute. And the attorney completely agreed with me so I know I was justified in being upset. It was ridiculous. She really dropped the ball on the entire situation (for the last 2 months). If the situation had been reversed and I told her I couldn't go to something at the last minute and I didn't have the documentation she needed where it was supposed to be, I would have probably gotten fired or at least formally disciplined. And rightly so. 

Apparently when I left for the hearing (after the attorney came looking for me because I was 15 minutes late meeting him because I was dealing with her), she talked to my coworker about how I was being "pregnant and overly emotional." :dohh: No, I'm just really sick of working for a negligent, unreasonable, stupid bitch.


----------



## LittleSpy

Wow, haha, so that's not where I was planning on going with that post. :haha:

Nats -- I hope you're doing more than one OPK a day! I have to do 3 a day to catch my LH surge and get an actual positive because my surge is short (everyone is different, but that's me).

Linz -- Nats is right, you really can't understand it before having kids (at least, I know I didn't and I just had this conversation with someone yesterday who has a 13 month old), but you really do just kind of figure stuff out. I mean, it may take a minute or trying a few different things, or even just trudging through the muck at times but, it does happen one way or another and you manage to keep the kid alive (and, in most cases, well and happy, too! :haha:). Before I had Maisie, I had never been around babies or even kids, really. I had never even changed a diaper.

I know after I went overdue, I had a buddy online who had been due 3 weeks after me and she was being induced on a certain day (because she had puked her entire pregnancy and it was getting worse toward the end and the baby was starting to lose weight) and I got in my head that I would just DIE if she had her baby before me. :haha: And she probably would have if I hadn't been induced! Of course, that's not why I chose to be induced or anything, but it didn't help sway me in the other direction at all. :haha: So, our girls are 2 days apart.


----------



## linz143

#1, I've left jobs for less than what you had to deal with today, lilspy! Do you still have that interview coming up, or did that already happen and I missed it?

#2, I really appreciate the encouragement from you BTDT moms. It's such a huge change, thinking about it and how real it's about to become is kind of like trying to get a grasp on just how big the universe is or how many stars are in the sky. You know what I mean? Like you can try to envision it, but you know you're not getting the entire picture and it's a lot bigger than anything you can imagine. That completely freaks me out! Plus the whole impending labor thing is making me feel like a ticking time bomb, ready to go off when I least expect it or it's least convenient for me!

#3, Nats - to add to the OPK testing, I used to do a test at noon and 5 pm. They say most women do not get their surge in the morning, so that's the worst time to do it (for most ppl, not necessarily all). Once you have your surge it can take a few hours for it to be processed by your system and end up in your urine, so they say noonish is a good time to test incase you have a morning surge. If you have an afternoon one, then another late in the day would pick it up. Luckily, mine seemed to last about 36 hours, so I always got 2 days of + OPKs, but I still tested twice just because I didn't want to miss one of the days if it happened late in the day, and I had tested at noon.


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks, Linz. I think I'm just finally realizing the crap I've put up with for the last year with this supervisor. I worked for a crazy-ass director at my old agency so lunatics have become the norm. I've been so stressed out for like a year now. She's been dangling this damn promotion-carrot in front of me for the last 6 months and now she's looking for every reason not to give it to me (for example, because I cried. She told me I "can't do that" if I want to "move up to the next level" :growlmad: I was still functioning while crying -- it was just me getting frustrated and tearing up. It's not like I was lying there boohooing or anything :wacko:).

I had the interview last Thursday. I thought it went well but it's so hard to say because you don't know who else they're interviewing. I know I'm a good candidate for the position. I know I did well at the interview. It's just a matter of the possiblity that they interviewed several people with like 4 times more experience than me. Or that they could tell I'm pregnant and decided to count me out because of that. Or maybe they didn't like my personality. Or whatever. Just waiting now. Based on the timeline they gave, I can assume I didn't get a 2nd interview if I haven't heard anything the week after Thanksgiving. Ugh, such a long time to wait! Generally, if I hadn't heard anything by now, I would assume I didn't get it. But Monday was a holiday and they said their commisioner was out of town until "late" this week so I'm sure they're waiting to discuss the candidates with him before deciding who gets a 2nd interview (which will be with him). 

I had an interview early last December that I didn't hear anything about until over a month later and got a call for a 2nd interview. WTF? But, obviously, I didn't get that job. I'm the freaking QUEEN of making it to a 2nd interview and the top 2-3 candidates and then bombing out. :dohh: For whatever reason, first-round interviewers seem to love me but their bosses don't. :shrug: I haven't really been able to figure it out. I tend to think it's just my lack of experience that gets me in the end. Hopefully that's not just me being in denial about my personality or the way I come across to others professionally. :haha: Generally, I've found that I'm usually up against people with 3-4 times (sometimes 5-6 times!) more years of experience. I have 5.5 years. The last 2 jobs I interviewed for but didn't get, they hired someone with 28 years of experience and someone with 27 years of experience. Really hard for me to compete with that. I'm 28 years OLD. :nope: And it's not because I'm applying for jobs out of my league. I'm making it past their preferred qualifications and they're selecting me for an interview in the first place. But when I'm up against someone with 23 years more experience, it's unlikely my intelligence or humor or personality are going to overcome that.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- agree with the other girls, def test twice a day if you can. I used to test once a day but thats because I had the smiley fces which were ubber expensive...but I always tested in the afternoon. Then I would double check the next morning to see if the surge was gone if not we'd go at it again (theoretically speaking since DH was not always accomodating). I also agree with Linz that if its only one line or faint line not too bother DH too much save the BDing for a darker line!

Julie- just reading that gave me a headache. I would have totally freaked out too and been super pissed! I dont think you were irrational at all. Some people really just dont give two shits about how what they do impacts other people though..and she seems to be one of them

Linz- You are almost done I promise! As far as being freaked out..I remember being sooo afraid about diapers. I had never really been around kids so I never changed a diaper and I was convicned Id be the stupid mother that did it wrong. Magically I learned quickly! You just have this serene feeling that you know what to do and when to do it...you will be ok beleive me! I find myself freaking out at the prospect of having to show TWO kids equal amounts of attention. Frnakly my son alone wears me the hell out...now with a newborn how will I ever have any energ for anything? Im sure Ill find some super mom strength inside of me that will make it all be ok though haha


----------



## LittleSpy

And Linz, being a parent is crazy. That's all there is to it. It's overwhelming and exhausting and *the absolute best f*cking thing I've ever done.* :thumbup:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- the last job I interviewd for I was totally over qualified for but I wanted it sooo badly I even told them I was willing to take a hefty paycut for the job. They did the exact opposite of what you are experiencing. They hired someone with LESS experience than me that they could pay a lot less $$ to. As if that wasnt annoying enough...the person they hired was an old trainee of mine.I taught the guy everything he knows and he too my job...blargh!


----------



## LittleSpy

That happened to me a lot in the beginning, wishn. I was applying for a ton of jobs at the Dept. of Mental Health that only required a high school diploma and paid like $16K a year and I could not, for the life of me, get an interview! I kept getting letters saying I wasn't qualified for the positions, when the reality was that I was well overqualified and they didn't want to bother with me.

It seems like everyone in State gov't right now is just making lateral moves because that's about the only way to get a pay increase without a duty increase so those of us who are trying to move up don't really have a chance.


----------



## wishnhoping

Well today is a holiday in Brazil so although i have to go to the office to check in on things I shouldn't have to stay. I was thinking about going to BRU to look at nursery stuff to get some ideas and add some essentials to my registry like crib sheets and changing pads... All mine are blue and I gave them to my sister

Then I might start window shopping for Xmas!


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh, I wanna go shopping!! Or go back home and snuggle with dd in bed. 40*F and raining here today. It was JUST 80 degrees last week. Stupid SC weather. Why can't it be just a little cooler and snow? Lame!


----------



## nats77

Quick question! Opk's still negative, very faint second line that's all but..... I have ewcm so what is that about? Think I'm just gonna try for the bd tonight and keep testing with opk's and see what happens but it is cycle day 8 for me now and my last bfp resulted from bding on days 8 + 9 so who knows what's happening with me, what a very strange body I have!!! X xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Hmm Nats- I think the ewcm is a signal that your body is gearing up but if the opk is negative I dont think you will ovulate anytime soon unless your surges come on really fast. Id say your prob going to O sometimes this weekend if the line is getting darker...

Julie- I went a little trigger happy with the scanner and added waaay too much shit to the registry. I think I picked out a nursery set though! Its a jungle theme and the colors are greens, purples and pinks. So still kinda girly without the flwoers and butterfly crap that makes me go insane (sorry if that is anyones nursery theme im just so noooot girly at all!)

To get an idea of how non-girlie I am- my husband has bought me necklaces, earringes, etc and i NEVER wear them...not my thing. But if he buys me anything steelers (footbal team) i am like the happiest lady on the planet...haha im so simple

ok back to my registry gotta delete some stuff!


----------



## linz143

Nats - it's always good to get in a BD if you can! However, it will be interesting to see when the OPK turns positive for you. What time of day are you testing, and how many times?

Wishin - That's why I refused to go to the store to do my registry! I did mine all online. Much less tempting when you don't see all the adorable stuff in person. When DH and I went to buy the last few items on our registry in store, we definitely ended up picking up a few non-necessary items (but it's a frog that projects stars on the ceiling!! How could we NOT buy it??). I'll have to take a stalk at your registry to see your bedding set. :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I'm also not girly (as you know), so I totally understand the flower/butterfly stuff making you crazy. And anything with the word "princess" on it. Shoot me!

Nats -- Bodies are weird. I ovulated on cd14 with Maisie, cd10 this time. 
But I also tend to have a LOT of ewcm so that's not the best indicator for me. It's like AF leaves, I have a day of creamy and then like a week of ewcm. :wacko:

I hope no one I know is looking at my registry right now. :haha: I just continued the one I had with Maisie and deleted and added stuff I WANT but don't need. Right now there are like 5 different carriers on it because I can't decide which I want to go with. And like 3 different sets of toddler bedding for Maisie I can't decide on. Nothing I really expect people to buy for me, just stuff I want to get the 10% discount on later. :haha: I hope the toddler bedding will qualify for that. It was at $19 when I first added one of them and now it's almost $50! Damn Amazon! :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I hope no one is actually looking at mine either or they might think im insane. I keep changin and updating as I develop a better vision of what i want her room to look like. I am hoping that some close friend and family will buy stuff from it for christmas so i should get it "shopping" ready soon. I didnt go as overboard as I thought...I did register for mainly sheets, and diaper changing covers like I wanted. I just happened to add a gazzillion choices that makes it seem like a lot. I just see it as giving people options on ones I liked haha - at one point i had like 5 different boppy covers on there 

Linz- I had been avoiding the store too but I was having a hard time picking out the sheets online so I figured doing it in person would be faster...but yeah...def ended up with too much crap on the list. Oh well I dont plan on buying anything except the essentials that were on my original "to buy list" the rest will just be a bonus if i get for christmas! I did also walk away with two super cute outfits...one says daddys little girl and one has a cute lil monkey on it (i love monkey themes!)


----------



## wishnhoping

Honest opinions please....
 



Attached Files:







nursery1.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3









nursery2.jpg
File size: 56.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

i like the cute animals but still kinda iffy on the animal print...im not into that so much either..but...eh


----------



## LittleSpy

I think it's cute. I feel the same as you -- love the animals, iffy on the print. It's a bit girlier than I could go, so good for you! :haha:


----------



## nats77

I'm testing about 2 ish and then between 8 and 10 on the same day but don't really seem to be getting darker! Only when I look at them hours later can I see a very faint line! So goodness knows?? Anyway I'm just gonna go with it bd when we can as often as we can keep testing and see what happens, all I can do really? They were only ic's so maybe they just don't work? 

Wishn- I love love love the bedding ;) and I'm not very girly but I like it all x x


----------



## wishnhoping

DH didnt like it....said its not girly ENOUGH.....SIGH...hes such a girl sometimes


----------



## gemmy

i really like it, i am quite girlie though.

i have just done my little man's big boy room with a curious George theme because he loves it! pretty pleased with it.


----------



## Haleytivet

Wishin, the bedding is adorable! I'm a girly girl also. I got my bedding in and can't wait to post a pic. My crib should be within the next few weeks so ill post a pic when it's done! 

Registeries!!!!! Aaaaccckkk!! So all of you are making me feel like a slacker! I haven't even started mine. Maybe ill stalk y'all's and make one off of yours lol. DH and I will be off the week after thanksgiving so its the plan to register then. Hmmm I'm a little intimidated by all the crap I need to register for but have no clue what to a actually register for!! Ha!!! Oh I'm in trouble!!!


----------



## nats77

Well I've just had a total melt down, for some reason I went to the first page and I haven't looked at it for some time!
I didn't realise I was literally the only one left!! Even the ladies that have left this thread! I'm the only one without a rainbow :cry: 
I hope none of you take this the wrong way, I am so genuinely happy for all of you but it just sort of made me really sad. 
I know my rainbow is just around the corner so ill be fine just felt a bit strange to see it like that. Sorry haven't meant to offend anyone at all x x


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> Well I've just had a total melt down, for some reason I went to the first page and I haven't looked at it for some time!
> I didn't realise I was literally the only one left!! Even the ladies that have left this thread! I'm the only one without a rainbow :cry:
> I hope none of you take this the wrong way, I am so genuinely happy for all of you but it just sort of made me really sad.
> I know my rainbow is just around the corner so ill be fine just felt a bit strange to see it like that. Sorry haven't meant to offend anyone at all x x


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- You're not the only one left. Gemmy just posted! She's just no on the first page for whatever reason. :shrug: Keep using those opks and you'll be joining us soon enough. I've only ever used cheapies and have had luck with them the 3 cycles I've needed them. :thumbup: Two of those cycles resulted in pregnancy. One of those cycles, our bding was off.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- you are not allowed to leave us until that rainbow baby is happily nestled in your arms. We just wont have it! We will stalk you until you come back to us! thats that! 

Haley- I was very fortunate to have a friend who had a fairly young baby (6 months at the time) help me register the first time around. She kind of pointed out all the "crap" that FTM are drawn to but were useless then helped me pick out the necessities. It was sooo helpful having someone who knew exactly what i needed...I literally didnt feel like I forgot anything she did a great job. I highly recommend going with someone who has a baby to help!


----------



## wishnhoping

hey gemmy! Welcome back! Hows this cycle going for you?


----------



## linz143

I know Gemmy was taking a break for awhile, so I took her off the front page. Now that she's back I've added her back on!

Haley - I registered a few weeks after we found out the gender, but then I was adjusting and changing it weekly online. I first went through and did an online registry just registering for everything that I liked best. Then as my first shower approached, I realized that no one was buying online so they were only getting the things available in store. I didn't think of that since I do a ton of shopping online. So I had to go back and take off the "online only" items and pick things that were available in store. I didn't have anyone help me when I did my first run through, but I did have Wishin, lilspy, and my BFF (who has a 1 year old) take a look and tell me if I was missing anything or registered for something I didn't need. By the end of my second shower (work) I had almost everything except $200 worth of stuff, but had $300 in gift cards. I was shocked that we didn't have to spend a dime on baby stuff between hand-me-downs and showers.

Nats - Oh honey, I know how easy it is to get down, but you are not alone! There are so many women who struggle with ttc. We will be here for you always, and when you do get that final sticky bean, we will celebrate with you. The OPKs and the doctors looking into it are a GREAT step in the right direction. Things are starting to look up! 

Wishin - The bedding is cute, but I am feeling the same as you. Not a huge fan of animal print. I can't believe DH even cares what it looks like! LOL

AFM - Nothing new to report here. So excited for my 40 week appointment on Monday! I'll be 39w5d then. HOPEFULLY I can make some progress over the weekend (I feel like she STILL has not dropped!!). Maybe I'll go for some walks or something. I've upped my RLT and EPO intake in an effort to get something started and I bounce on my exercise ball every day. But still no nothing. I'm just hoping for good news or that my doctor will at least schedule an induction date so I can at least say she will be here by X date after 40 weeks.


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley -- It's hard to know what to register for, for me, and I have a 16 month old! :wacko: I think babies vary so much.

For example, for Maisie, a wipe warmer is ESSENTIAL. Even now, if I wipe her bum with a cold wipe (even one I've warmed between my hands), she screams "COLD!!!" and thrashes everywhere. :haha: From day one, she has screamed bloody murder about cold wipes. :shrug:

But, as for something like a bottle warmer, I had absolutely zero use for one (luckily, since I didn't get one!). We mixed Maisie's formula on demand with room temp water and she never complained. For refrigerated breast milk in a bottle, we just heated it up quickly under hot running water from a faucet. I know babies who absolutely REFUSED to eat unless their milk was at just the "right" temperature. :dohh: So bottle warmers were pretty essential for their moms. :wacko:

So, I'd say you *want* to have:
**crib, mattress*, and *3 crib sheets*
**changing pad* and *2+ covers* (if you're going to have a changing pad. I don't find them _essential_ but they're handy, IMO)
**wipes warmer *
*several *onesies* and *sleep & plays* in both newborn and 0-3 month sizes to start (I left socks off on purpose here); baby/kids hangers if you're going to hang her clothes.
*a couple of *small blankets *to go over the carseat or stroller when it's chilly out; Maisie wouldn't be swaddled so all receiving blankets and swaddling blankets were useless to me. For babies who like to be swaddled, the swaddling blankets with velcro have gotten rave reviews, from what I understand. I'll probably have one of those for this baby in case she likes to be swaddled.
**wearable blankets*; essential for us during the winter because last year Maisie was too young to safely have a blanket. I'm actually looking for them in her size with feet holes for this winter because she wiggles in her sleep and won't keep a blanket on.
*at least a couple of *bottles* & a couple types of *nipples*. Maisie refused silicone nipples. She had to have latex or she seriously wouldn't eat. Even as a small baby. :shrug: Also, I know it's a lot of waste, but man, Playtex drop-in bottles and liners are LIFESAVERS. It is AMAZING not to have to wash bottles every day. We were able to reuse the liners (1/day) once she was a couple months old and we didn't have to be so concerned with sanitation and just rinsed them out with super hot water after each use.
*if you plan to breastfeed, *sleep nursing bras *and cotton *nursing pads.* I couldn't go without a bra the entire time I was lactating unless I wanted puddles of milk everywhere. :dohh: The pressure of the bra stops a lot of milk leaks. *Lanolin* for your nips. I _hated_ the Boppy for nursing. :shrug: My lactation consultant had a "My Brest Friend' pillow that was much better to use but I never got one (pretty sure I'll get one this time). I had 2 Boppy pillows but mostly used bed pillows. :wacko: Boppy pillows were really only ever used to sit baby up or for tummy time. *Breast pump *(manual or electric or hospital, depending on your needs; because of my previous experience with chronic low supply, I'm selling my Pump In Style adn buying a manual pump and renting a hospital pump before deciding on which type of electric pump to get this time, if any). Breast milk storage bags or containers (only if you plan to freeze any, otherwise you can just use a regular baby bottle to keep expressed milk in the fridge for up to 48 hours).
*a *baby bathtub *of sorts. I recommend one that fits in your sink so you don't have to bend over. 
*a few *baby wash cloths*, *baby wash, baby oil* (I never used baby powder or baby lotion. I have a ton of baby lotion I've started using myself just to try to not waste it), a couple of hooded baby towels (these aren't essential, just super cute).
**Bouncy seat, bouncy seat, bouncy seat!!!*
**Carseat, stroller*, if that fits your needs
**Pack N Play *for later on (4-5 months). We used the bouncy seat all of the time until about 4 months when she started rolling over.
**Glowing musical seahorse *(fisherprice), a couple of *rattles*, a couple of *lovies or stuffed animals*, a couple of sensory/tactile type toys. Really don't need much in the way of toys in the beinning. Just stuff to stimulate baby's senses. 
**diapers*
**gas drops and/or gripe water*
**vitamin D drops*
**cool mist humidifier* ONLY if your house gets dry (we have a gas furnace so ours gets very dry in the winter). I have a neat one with a built in star-projection nightlight, which we have found helpful from the beginning to now.
**baby spoons* (for food later on) and *bowls with lids* (because they don't like to finish their food!).
**sippy cups* for later, but you don't have to worry so much about that until 9m+ at least. Maisie finds the ones with the soft straws the easiest and as soon as she figured out how to drink from the straw, we were able to wean her off all bottles with no fuss at all (prior to 13 months).

Edit: 
*Jumperoo or Johnny Jump-up* or some other kind of standing activity thing. Won't need it for at least 4-5 months but Maisie LOVED both. People like to buy those kinds of things - fun stuff.

So, that really seems like a lot when I'm looking at it but I feel like it's less than most people think they need in terms of stuff. If I think of anything else I really feel like I need, I'll add it.


----------



## wishnhoping

Great list Julie!

Dh is really random and really cares about stuff like that...he really doesnt like the nursery set saying its not girly, plus he doesnt like that I want to paint the room green, he had his heart set on lavender/purple


----------



## Haleytivet

Yay!!! Thanks for the list! Fortunately I have my sister helping me. I have all of her hand me downs including the hardware items.. Like 40 boxes! It's rediculous the amount of stuff she bought for her little girl! (Good for me though ;) ). I don't have to register for anything but if I don't, people will just get me more clothes which is the last thing I'll need after her generous donation to me. Lol Even better is that she had my godchild just a couple weeks before I'm due so all the clothes will be size/season appropriate! I'm just going to get what I want including your recommendations and then get my sister to help me cut things down! I almost feel kinda selfish for having a shower but my friends say its not an option so there ya go!! Thanks for the help ladies! I can't wait to start playing with all the gadgets. Lol

Nats, stay strong Hun!!! And don't go anywhere or us ladies will hunt you down! :)


----------



## gemmy

hey ladies,

ahh no you are definately not alone nats. I have been trying for no. 2 for almost a year except we had 9 negative cycles then we took a three month break mainly because our relationship was taking a nose dive and the issue was sex or baby dancing as I was saying and then he didn't want to/ was too tired - I felt unwanted and unattractive. A break did us good although I missed ttc so much I wanted to make him go without lol. Anyway I am lucky enough not to have experienced a loss, I have seen so much heartbreak on this site. But all the heartbreak followed by rainbows in time!!! The amount of ladies I have followed and seen losses and heart break and now perfect little families. that will be you :) FX for you this month, don't give up xx

ah wishin my cycle is going ok thanks. I am somewhere in the middle of my two week wait, I didn't opk or temp but I temped today and yesterday and took a drop today from 36.56 to 36.31. Trying to be hopeful though. I did an ic it was negative but as I had ewcm on tues 6th if I O that day I would be 10dpo but think it may have been following day or day after that so may only be 8dpo.

I wanted to ask you all about implantation. Can it be thick cm which is a slight tan colour? I have had that twice today?

Wipe warmers??? I have never heard of them!!!! Maybe being in UK? Yes my little boy finds them cold around his dinkle - he giggles though ;)


----------



## nats77

Thanks all of you, and sorry don't know where it came from really just had a bit if a wobble :blush:

Hey gemmy, nice to see you back and nice for me to have someone else still ttc! Hopefully it won't be much longer for either of us :winkwink: x x


----------



## linz143

Gemmy - My IB was light pink on one wipe and then light brown for a few days after... hope this is good news for you!!

AFM - Something is happening.... Just wiped in the restroom and it was pink/light brown and now I'm getting AF like cramps... I hope this means something! I've been bouncing on the ball for a couple hours now hopefully helping dilate!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ahhhhhh Linz!!!!! That sounds sooo good! Oh my gosh this could be it!!!! Super excited for u!!!


----------



## gemmy

ohhh very exciting linz, expecting some news soon! good luck! thanks for your hopeful info about ib. bfn this morning but now i think i am 9dpo and yesterday i was 8. no cm this morning, stuffy nose with little blood, sore throat, sore bb, temp up although awake too long before taking it... will keep you updated!


----------



## nats77

Yay Linz! Sounds like that was ur mucus plug! Could all be starting! Defo not far away! Please keep us updated either here or on face book! Good luck, yay!!!!!! X x x x


----------



## leia37

Linz - Ooooohhhh, so exciting, will be stalking for updates xx

Nats - hugs hon, your sticky bean is just round the corner. really glad doctors are finally looking into it for you. xx

Wishin - i'm not girly either, i do like the jungle theme. i was blessed with a very girlie 2nd daughter. As long as something is pink she's happy. i really do not like pink but have had to suffer it. thank goodness for my tomboy DD1. I'm surprised your OH didnt think it was girlie enough - looked plenty girlie to me. xx

Gemmy - nice to see you back, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## linz143

Morning ladies. Well I am still here. Started timing contractions last might and they were getting a little stronger than my normal BH, and for 2 hours were 20 minutes apart. However at that point I decided I around try to sleep and now that it morning they seem to have let up. Oh well, I'm just glad my body seems to be getting ready! If nothing happen this weekend I have an appointment Monday morning where they'll do an internal exam and tell me if I've made any progress.


----------



## wishnhoping

Bummer Linz :( it def sounds like something is happening though...it shouldnt be long now!

Gemmy- fingers crossed...if it was IB usually you wont get a + until 3 days after. 

Nats- how are you feeling? any updates on the OPK?

afm- I am hoping for some super nesting strength soon I have a lot to get done but dont feel like doing any of it. My DS was always so active and so far baby girl seems pretty laid back...i hope its the same in real life...but she worries me with the lack of movement


----------



## nats77

Not great Linz! Won't be long though ;) x

Wishn no change really, well there is but not at the time of doing it only when I return to it later on, they are getting darker though I spose, hope it hasn't happened already because we haven't even managed one bd! Oh Working tonight hopefully get one in tomorrow. O has got to be close! X x


----------



## nats77

Well ladies got a positive opk today! Well as near as and guess what??? The baby is poorly!! Been violently sick since last nite so chances of getting a bd in tonight are very slim!! I'm starting to think this just really isn't meant to be for us? Will keep testing and see if they get darker and hope for tomorrow but I'm not hopeful :cry::cry:, 

How you doing Linz? How's sink cat today? X x


----------



## linz143

Nats, remember that an OPK can signal that ovulation is imminent in the next 12-48 hours, so even if you don't get a BD session in tonight, tomorrow may be just as good! But yes, try, try, try! Hope your baby is feeling better soon. :(

I'm still here. Been getting quite a few BH contractions this morning. They don't usually start getting regular till in the evening, so that's unusual. My back aches more than usual (it really hasn't hurt much at all the entire pregnancy), and I only slept for a total of 4 1/2 hours last night (heartburn plus wasn't tired). Other than that, no new news! :(


----------



## gemmy

not long now linz... exciting times!! look forward to your announcement!!

nats - i know how you feel - the times at "that" time of month and dh and I don't manage it for one reason or not - you feel gutted - whether he be working late, tired, feeling ill... and i stare at my chart and hate the fact I missed that day but then you hear so many people who just did it once or twice - days after positive opk or before - you know you still have a chance. You just keep going. I too felt earlier like it was never gonna happen but then someone reminded me how long it took them for number 2 and I have been trying now for number 2 the same time number 1 took but will keep going as when it is ment to happen it will. I am spottiing af now so will be starting cycle 11 soon (cycle 14 but did not try for 3) but ds happened on cycle 11 3 years ago so I am crossing everything. Everything crossed for you as you approach ovulation :dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- try to Bd whenever you can whether it be tonight tomorrow or the next day!

Gemmy- great attitude! Fingers crossed that 11 is your lucky number! I tried 9 months for #1 and 15 for #2!

Afm- MIL hates both names we are debating over... I kind of knew she would but I'm pretty set on Samantha now especially since I've been calling the baby Sammi since I found out it was a girl!


----------



## nats77

Thanks ladies will give it a go x x


----------



## nats77

Did another opk this morning and it was definitely fainter so I really think I missed it, bbs have started hurting today as well so that's a pretty good sign! But what I have learned for next month is my opk's start changing about two days before I get positive, so if I try and bd around all those days next month then I've got to be in with a chance! So on to next month, 
Still gonna try a sneaky little bd tonite though just in case lol x x

Wishn I like sammi, it's cute ;) x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- Why aren't you temping? IMO, OPKs are pretty useless by themselves.


----------



## linz143

Nats - definitely sneak in a BD tonight if you can. OPKs turn positive BEFORE you ovulate, so today may be the day even though today's test is negative. They just say that once you get a + test, expect to ovulate in the next day or two.

Gemmy - The month I got pregnant was one of those "we only dtd once" type of things. Shockingly got a + OPK on day 10 at noon, bd that night, and then felt sharp ovulation pains the next day around noon. So Nats, for me, I ovulated a full 24 hours after my first + OPK.

Wishin - that's exactly why we aren't telling people the name. We did end up telling both of our parents, but we made it clear before we said the name that if they wanted to hear it, they were not to critique or give us their opinion if they did not like it because we were not changing it and that was final. I think saying that really hammered in that it was not up for discussion and that we were announcing the name early to them so they ought to feel privileged rather than make snide comments about it.

AFM - leaving now for my appt in a half hour! Hope I've made progress!! Ack, my blood pressure is going to be off the charts today....


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I cant wait to hear about your appt! Fingers crossed something's going on down there! POST WHEN YOU GET BACK!!!

Nats- good luck getting a session in!

Gemmy- I BD 3x the month I got my BFP...2 of those times were the same day. We BD on July 6 and 8th...Probably O'ed July 9th (According to previous month..I didnt track that month)...got my BFP July 20th!

AFM- 21 weeks today! My next big "milestone" I am looking forward to is viability...

I am pretty sure like 99% itll be Samantha...DH has stopped arguing with me but hasnt agreed yet. I was prepared for her not to like it because...well shes just like that. So it did hurt a tiny bit but not as much since I honestly dont care if she likes it or not its MY kid, and she hated B's name when we first told her that too


----------



## nats77

Can't b doing with temping at all! Sounds far to stressful, what will be will be just have to trust that the big man is chosing my path for a reason and my time will come. I haven't actually had any pains, last month I definately felt them so maybe it's not happen after all like you guys say? Time will tell x x


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- I didn't find temping to be any trouble at all. It takes 30 seconds. :shrug: Much more stressful to have to deal with tww after tww, IMO, but to each their own. I like to be in the loop and have some control over making it happen when I really want something, I guess. I don't think you should bother with OPKs if you aren't temping though. They don't even tell you for sure that you're ovulating. All they're telling you is that you're body is gearing up for it. You could get a positive yesterday and then negatives and get another positive in 4-5 days because you didn't release an egg the first time. If you were temping, you could confirm ovulation with a temp increase and then you could stop peeing on OPKs. Otherwise, I'm not sure how you know _for sure_ to stop using them. Just because they're getting lighter doesn't mean they won't get darker and turn positive again, hun.

Linz -- Woot for your appointment! Excited to hear! Maybe they'll do a sweep if they can?


----------



## linz143

Sigh... well I am back from my appointment this morning and am only 1 cm dilated, my cervix is "unfavorable", baby is STILL not engaged, and we have set a date for induction on the evening of 11/28/12. So disappointed...


----------



## leia37

Linz - i feel your disappointment but things can change pretty rapidly now and its not long to wait for induction. Quinn will be in your arms in a week and a half. xx

Wishin - I love the name Samantha. Named our son Samuel after all the strong, powerful, wonderful girl Sams that we knew. xx

Nats - good luck hon. only needs to be a quickie :) xx

AFM - little man had first round of vaccinations today. not a happy boy :( . He got weighed, is 5.91kg in 75th percentile, and height is in 25th percentile - he's short and fat :). Really good for my kids as all have barely made 5th percentile in all measurements.


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats/Julie- Well I used OPKs without temping, mainly because my sleep schedule would not allow my temps to be accurate. I did find though that paying closer attention to CM along with the OPKs did make a difference. If I COULD have temped I would have but I was rarely (and still am not) asleep for more than 2-3 hours at a time. I heard that messes the temps up. Anyway Nats, Id keep doing the OPKs I think it will still be a good indicatior

Linz- Yay for a induction date! It seems like as soon as LO knows they are getting evicted they decide to come on their own! Hopefully that works for you! I literally told DS that if he didnt come out on his own momma was kicking him out on 11/17...he of course had his own plans. Worst case scenario you have a date scheduled and its sooo soon! 

Leia- thank you! POST MORE PICS!

First and G- more ics from you two too!!!

AFM- Work is still so busy...ugh!


----------



## LittleSpy

I was temping when dd was 10-12 months old and definitely NOT sleeping through the night. I often got up with her 2-3 times and sometimes only got back to sleep for an hour or 2 before taking my temp when my alarm went off. Then, on weekends I just took it the first time I woke up so sometimes it was a couple hours later than I took it during the week. It may throw off temps a bit, but I saw a very clear jump the day after I ovulated each month for 3 months straight. :thumbup: I think the amount of the jump varies from person to person, so maybe I'm just lucky to have a big enough jump so that I can still see a clear pattern. I think it's at least worth a shot.

See? My temps are a little rocky pre and post O, maybe because of the sleep issue, but there's no mistaking O date!
 



Attached Files:







fertilityfriend chart July 10, 2012.jpg
File size: 63.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wishnhoping

I temped for about a week religiously and my temps were all over the place even being taken at the same time...thats weird!


----------



## wishnhoping

I guess my most helpful thing was my app that I bought because it gave me the option of entering different symptoms and sign in there and it drew the O date from the inforamtion I had provided. Some months I had more info than others but after long term ttc it was helpful to see that there WAS a pattern but that took a long time...temping would def be better


----------



## linz143

I definitely enjoyed temping because I felt like it was giving me a window into my reproductive system, but even my ob told me not to bother with temping and only do opks. He reason was that tempting only tells you AFTER you ovulate, where opks tell you when you are about to. And yes, sometimes you can get a positive opk and then not ovulate, but that's more common in people who have pcos rather than the general public. I never saw a positive opk that wasn't followed by a temp spike 2 days later, so for me, temping really wasn't necessary once I started with the opks. I still did it because I liked it, but opks by themselves are still helpful.


----------



## gemmy

i am getting back into temping as also get a good rise and like the whole ff. also opk and this is the first month i am trying ic opk. in the early months i splashed out on digi ones but once the temping seemed to agree with them i tried just temping. but do like both. ttc is costly though.


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> I temped for about a week religiously and my temps were all over the place even being taken at the same time...thats weird!

I think sometimes people get better results temping vaginally. I never got around to it because my spike was big enough it didn't really matter.

I thought even "normal" women had occasional annovulatory cycles, which is why I thought temping was necessary to keep my sanity. I probably made that up, though. :haha: And I have so freaking much ewcm (seriously, it's ridiculous) that it means very little to me. The cycle I got pregnant with Maisie was my first cycle temping and opking and I thought we had missed ovulation and that temping and opks just weren't working for me. I had like a week full of ewcm and no positive opk and then cm turned to stickyish stuff. Well, like 4 days later, I got this huge GUSH of ewcm walking out of work and I went home, took an opk and it was almost positive. Was positive a couple hours later and the very next morning, my temp shot up. It's like my body geared up for it for a week and a half and then suddenly it just happened really quickly. I had a little more warning with this one, I think. No funny business with the ewcm, but I did have 6 days of it, as you can see on my chart. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Wow Julie! I barely ever got ewcm! I did start noticing the difference when I was about to O but only after months of comparison. I did get it the cycle before and of my bfp so it did help! Honestly I really think the HsG I did cleared the pipes so to speak...


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello Ladies, Sorry I haven't been posting but I have been stalking. :winkwink: Glad to hear that all is doing well.

Linz-not much longer and your LO will be in your arms :happydance:

AFM-my LO keeps me on my toes she is so spoiled to me that if I get out of her sight for a sec she throws a fit, daddy gets a little upset because he can't seem to do anything to soothe her :shrug: It's just me and her 9 hrs a day through the week, so she is just use to mommy doing for her, she def is going to be a momma's girl for sure..she is doing amazing and is growing like a weed, so hard for me to believe that she will be 2 months old in a couple of days when it still seems like I just brought her home :cry:. My First Halloween..
ATTACH]518621[/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







1351798772172.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

First- 2 MONTHS! Time sure seems to be flying! I looove that little outift and shes adorable!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I dont remember if I told you guys this so bear with me. At the anatomy scan the baby wasnt cooperating so they were unable to check a few things in her heart. As a result I have another scan tomorrow to check everything that they were unable to last time. So I get to see baby girl again! So excited! I really hope she is still a she!


----------



## LittleSpy

First- ugh, LOVE her!

Cris - My anatomy scan is Monday and I keep worrying my she will be a he, too. :haha: Crazy. She was obviously a she at 15 weeks. 

My laptop screen died yesterday so I only have my phone to post from for now. I left work at 9.30 this morning because my supervisor upset me so much I couldn't get myself back together. Not sure what I'm going to do about it. I was so close to resigning without notice which is partly why I knew I needed to leave. I really can't believe what she said to me. Absolutely unacceptable and I refuse to work for her much longer. Worst case is I find something else while on maternity leave. I will have a hard time hanging on that long though.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I like to think I know you pretty well after almost 3 years...so for someone to have gotten you that upset to the point where you couldnt compose yourself it must have been pretty horrible. Im so sorry whatever it was, and I hope one of your other job lead pans out so you dont have to put up with it!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- u ok? what ended up happening? Hope things worked out

AFM- Pretty anxious to get out of work today. Work has been so stressful, especially since I was the only one in the office. I am looking forward to thetime off. Even though Im sure I will still work from home some...Also, DH has decided to battle the name Samantha. Hes been pretty quiet, and even though I KNEW he wasnt set on it he seemed ok with letting me call the baby that so I didnt think hed put up a fight. WELLLLL last night he decided to bring up that he isnt "feeling" the name Samantha and that we should discuss other names. I told him I am not willing to consider Maya (his pick) and that he needs to come up with other options. He came up with 'Ava'. I am not "feleing" that eitehr....so here we go again on the name battle jsut when I thought we had decided.


----------



## linz143

DH and I were actually pretty set on Lacey before we settled on Quinn. We were even calling her that and seriously considering that being her final name. Then we pitched it to a few people (notably, men) and their reactions were all the same: Lacey, according to a bunch of the men in my life, is a stripper name.

It was hard to back off the name after that and I was really disappointed. However, Quinn was also on our short list and it seemed right after we had eliminated all the other names we liked for various reasons. I know it seems hard but you can grow to love another name if DH puts his foot down! Just make sure that the name HE wants is something you also love!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Ugh, sorry about the name. I can't even think about it right now. If she were born today, she'd be Eleanor Olivia. Whatever. :shrug: I don't know how I am. I'm at work today because I knew she wasn't going to be here. I will never get over what she said to me. I've even responded to part of the conversation via e-mail because I wanted it documented in writing that I have documentation showing she was completely mistaken (aka lying) about some things. I have a feeling she was mistaken about other things, too, but won't know until I talk to a couple of people. Not sure I have the nerve to ever talk to them about it but I _know_ she's wrong about that part, too. I'm mostly just hurt to realize she's this spiteful of a person. To the point she's willing to completely fabricate stuff to make me look bad. You can't really lie to me _about me_, dumbass. She's been treating me this way since the day our old HR director busted into our office announcing she had a vacancy and was "stealing [me] back" (which didn't happen because she's also a terrible spiteful bitch who was using me to jab at my supervisor, apparently). Anyway, I've decided to be as professional (and uncordial) as possible with her but I'm also addressing every single issue in writing. And I'll be documenting all future conversations in writing as well. Really, really sad that I feel like I have to do this to protect myself and my job at this point. :nope: I'll be out of here as soon as there is any other viable option.

Linz -- Shame on you for disappearing from BNB and facebook for a day and not having a baby! :haha:


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - sorry your boss is being such a "you know what." It's such bad timing with the pregnancy. I'd be tempted to stick it out till the baby comes and then start looking after my maternity leave ends, but that just because I'd be too nervous looking for a job where most people won't hire pregnant women ( it's not legal but it doesn't stop it from happening). And yes, I've been at a job where I suffered with my boss being a huge b-word every day to me making me feel like I was worthless, coming home crying every day from sometimes 14 hour days. I know how awful a poor boss can make you feel so I'm really sorry you're having to deal with it at such an already emotional time. Big hugs :(

Afm - I'm definitely making it to thanksgiving this year and she'll definitely be a Sagittarius (yay!). Baby is showing no signs of wanting out anytime soon even though I walked for 45 minutes on the treadmill yesterday. This morning I am nauseated once again and trying not to cough as it sets off my gag reflex. Miserable on my due date! Just want to sleep some more as I've been up since 5:30 am but my heartburn (after eating and drinking nothing for 10 hours) is killing me. Just going to wallow in my self pity here and wait for my tums to decide to work!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am really happy that you are documenting everything. That's def really smart! Im so sorry this is happening to you and I will for once hope you start looking for new jobs :)

Linz- Well...all I can say is stuff your self silly at thanksgiving and try to releax (although Im sure thats hard!) In one week you will have Quinn in your arms and all of this will be forgotten! I wish I could give you a big hug

Oh and on the name front- First of all...DH is really against a common name because he has one and hated being one of many Roberts in his class. I have a uncommon name (its Brazilian) so I hated that growing up because no one could ever pronounce it or spell it right. So I want common he wants uncommon. When naming DS he came up with Brayden and I wasnt too fond of it but it was the most normal name he came up with so I decided it would work, also, I knew that it was starting to climb the name list and people would be able to spell and pronounce it. So technically I let him choose DS's name even though I wasnt fond of it...I love it now of course! Second...We BOTH came up with Samantha Ryan when thinking of names during my first pregnancy. So I know its a name that he at least LIKES. Its not like Im pushing something he totally hates...Third...Back to the common uncommon thing. The alternative he gave me yesterday is Ava! Ava is like on the top 10 list! He also likes Sofia, which I believe is #1 on the list! So WTF!!!! All of a sudden he wants a common name? Samantha was in the top 50 but he doesnt know that haha


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, wishn, isn't Maya really popular too? :wacko: I think all of his suggestions are farther up on the charts than Sam! :haha: Silly boys.

Linz -- Roll around in the self pity. I know all too well what it feels like to see a due date come and go. :dohh: I'm trying so hard to get myself in the mindset of being more patient this time but I can already tell my patience is going to be shot after 9 months. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Ava: #5

https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=ava&ms=false&exact=false

Maya: #64

https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=maya&ms=false&exact=false

Samantha #17

https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager#prefix=samantha&ms=false&exact=false

You should show this site to DH and punch in Ava and see what he thinks of his #5 name!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Linz how I love thee!

Thanks for looking it up! I knew they were up there! 

Him and his ex practically think they came up with the name Reese because they spelled it Reice for my step son... Uh Reese is not an unknown of name... Changing the spelling doesn't make it different! Ugh! Also his ex used Riley on her second child which is a name I really love but now refuse to use 

Anyways- my scan sucked!!! Baby is healthy is is great! But the tech was such a bitch! She gave me a bad vibe from the beginning and rushed through the show thing. I think she said 2 words to me the entire time... Whic was like 5 mins :( 
Totally ruined the scan for me


----------



## linz143

Hopefully I don't offend anyone here with my opinion, but I HATE when people change the generally accepted spelling of a name to make it "different" and "unique". Sorry, but it's still pronounced the same and the only thing it does is confuse people trying to read it out loud. On top of that, they've done studies that show when a potential employer looks at a resume, they judge people with these "misspelled" names more harshly than those with a regular spelling of the name. There is a girl we just hired at my work who is a fresh 21 years old and has the same name as me, Lindsay. Usually Lindsay or Lindsey are considered normal spellings, but her name is Lyndsie which trips my brain up every time I read it. When I go someplace where they are writing my name down, usually all they have to ask is if it is an "e-y, or an a-y" to spell it correctly. I would hate to have to correct someone every time they asked me what my name was.

Just a pet peeve of mine. My SIL was going to name her kid Aspin (instead of Aspen) if it was a girl. DH told her the name looked like Aspirin (LOL). Luckily, baby ended up a boy.


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, I thought you typed "Aspirin" at first, too. :haha:

I agree with you on the name spellings, Linz. There was a guy running for city council this past election whose name was Ant'Juan. I felt bad for him because he can't help his name, but I don't know that I could have voted for him (luckily for him, he wasn't on the ballot in my area :haha:). People around here LOVE apostrophes in names, too. Hubby once had a property manager named T'Stephanie. Seriously? And yes, it was pronounced Ta-Stephanie.

I want a real name that has been around for a long time and yet isn't super popular. I knew people here would sometimes pronounce Maisie "Maci" but that's only because they don't know English and I can't help that. :haha: People have actually surprised me by getting it right most of the time. But, we do get Maci from time to time. I guess there's a reason when the name was more popular in the US 100 years ago that it was spelled "Mazie." :dohh:

Pronounciation is one of the reasons I can't bring myself to seriously consider the name Imogen at the moment, which is both a real name and spelled traditionally. I LOVE that name. But if we end up staying in the south, she would forever be called "huh?" or, at best, Imogene (which I don't care for at all). :nope:


----------



## linz143

I LOVE the name Imogen, as in Imogen Heap. I totally would have suggested the name to DH if I hadn't known ahead of time that it's just a little too uncommon for him.

And LOL at T'Stephanie... What?! /facepalm


----------



## linz143

Checking in. Still no signs of labor. Baby girl is officially going to be a Sagittarius (yay)! Hoping excessive quantities of turkey is a little known old wives tale for starting labor, as that's my plan tonight! Happy Thanksgiving ladies! I'm thankful for all of you and our journey together that provides more support than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## nats77

Thanks for checking in linz, having a super emotional day today and your post made me cry :cry:

I've been up since 2.30 am with my daughter who has been violently sick since then! poor little thing has really had a tuff time the last 16 hrs, thankfully she is getting better now and it has been a couple of hours since she was sick so hopefully the worst is over, It was my youngest over the weekend so im pretty worn out by it all which would probably explain my crazy emotions today!!

Not long now linz, thinking of you :winkwink: xxx


----------



## leia37

Nats - hugs hon. Hopefully your dd is better and none of your others get it or you and oh. its never fun and i bet the weather isnt great for drying all the washing you've now got. xx

Happy Thanksgiving to all of you, enjoy your turkeys xx


----------



## nats77

Thanks Leia, but again the tears are flowing! My goodness what is wrong with me? X x


----------



## leia37

Oh nats, there's nothing wrong with you, you're just being human. You're grieving for your lost babies, you're recovering from surgery thats going to make you tired and emotional, your hormones are all over the place, you've had two sick children in the last week which means little sleep for you and your whole body aches for that bfp. Give yourself a break. The fact that you make it out of bed daily shows how strong you are and how well you're doing. You are allowed to cry (alot). Hang in there. Big hugs xx


----------



## nats77

Thanks Leia that's very kind of you x x
My friend had her 6 week scan today and she saw baby's heartbeat and everything is looking great, so very happy for her, hopefully this will be me soon x x x x


----------



## linz143

Nats - it will be you soon! Good to hear about your friend. :)

AFM - Still no baby. Ate a HUUUUGE dinner last night as I hear that's what usually does it for people. Nope... Had a few stronger BH contractions, but that's about it. Once again they are gone in the morning. This little girl really is in it for the long haul!


----------



## linz143

Checking in. Still here. Had a tiny bit of brownish discharge last night accompanied with some cramping. Last time I got that I dilated to 1, so hopefully it means things are moving along. As for this morning, nothing new to report. My hips are killing me, my bump has finally dropped, and the pressure in my pelvis in the evening is painfully strong! But still no baby!


----------



## gemmy

good luck linz not long now x


----------



## leia37

thanks for checking in, Linz. good luck hon, any minute now. reading every post just in case. so exciting xx


----------



## linz143

Woke up from my nap today to bloody show!! Eek!


----------



## nats77

Wow hope this is it Linz!! Xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Ah Linz!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx, Linz!


----------



## linz143

Had my Dr appt this morning and I am 1 1/2 cm dilated. Dr said baby's head is in my pelvis, but not fully engaged as she could push her head out still by applying pressure. However, with everything that has been going on and plus the 1.5 cm, she said there is a good chance I could go into labor before my induction on Thursday. Hoping, hoping, hoping!!

Contractions are spacing out again but the AF like cramps are still here.


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Linzzzz! Ill be praying that baby girl shows up on her own! Keep us posted!


----------



## giraffes

Linz - I was just checking in to see how things were, looks promising!! Good luck


----------



## linz143

Well 2 nights ago, contractions were 15-20 minutes apart, night before they were 10-15 minutes apart, and last night they got to 5-10 minutes apart. However, I think they're still just false labor as they don't really hurt at all. The lower back pain was kind of throbby so I threw a heating pad on super low on it and that helped, but eventually I ended up going to sleep so I know it wasn't real labor. Based on this pattern though, maybe something will happen tonight.

Baby girl really only has tonight to decide if she wants to come anyway, as tomorrow night I'm being admitted for the induction. Wednesday night they'll start with the cervical ripening and then Thursday morning with the induction meds. So if she wants to come without being forced out (and apparently my body only wants to labor in the evening), tonight is her last chance.

To take our minds off of it, DH and I are going to go get a Christmas tree today and decorate it. Hopefully my cat doesn't destroy it while we're in the hospital!


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, this may be really bad advice, but try to be super active today. That always got my contractions going strong (only to fizzle out after a couple of hours, but if you're this close, maybe it'll kickstart it?). Also, have an orgasm. Or 5. :haha: Of course, I was induced, so wtf do I know about getting a baby out? :haha: I didn't have to have the cervadil stuff, though, so I just got to get up bright and early at like 5am to go to the hospital for the pitocin.


----------



## LittleSpy

Had my anatomy scan yesterday. Baby is still a girl and everything looked good, so no alarm. Looks like she has my lips (Maisie does), which I'm almost sad about because although they're awesome lips (lol), I think mouth size (small) played a part in our breastfeeding struggles. Oh well. Won't know for sure until she gets here. Other than lips, I can't seem to place a single facial feature/bone structure. With Maisie, I knew at our 12 week ultrasound that she had my cheekbones. This one, not so much. She just looks so much different than Maisie I can't seem to wrap my head around it. Maybe it's just because we got no decent face shots since she was head down. :shrug:

She was measuring lean and long. Maisie was measuring small at this point, too, but was above average weight at birth and was a short tubby thing until about 6 months but is tall and slim (you know, for a toddler) now. I don't know how that happened with short stocky me being their mother but I hope it continues for them. :haha:

I LOLed when the doctor said "You should start feeling her every few days..." Um, okay. Or every few seconds all day every day. :haha: I guess she flipped head down a few days ago because I've been getting my ass kicked since then. I'm very afraid for myself 10-15 weeks from now.. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Lilspy - I definitely tried the orgasm route yesterday to no avail. Although I'll be honest, I've been pretty sedentary for the last few days since all I want to do is soak in the tub and sleep. Hopefully the whole tree thing today will be enough to get things going.

Also, that's pretty cool that you can tell things from the US! Our 20 week scan she was head up but had her hands over her face the entire time and the quality was pretty poor. I still think that our 12 week scan had better pics than the 20 week one. And yes, you should be afraid for yourself 10-15 weeks from now! My little one is still VERY active and it's a dance party every night in my belly. An 8 lb kid doing that is hugely uncomfortable!


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- look at you! you're a cantaloupe! I feel like Im getting bad u/s pics this time too! And baby girl looooves being down low and hitting my cervix. Brayden was always high because I never ever felt him on my cervix. I also feel like shes brutally attacking my ovaries. I dont plan on ever using them again but sheesh! She still rather quiet compared to B but shes def moving around more...could be my sudden increase in soda intake though

Linz- Yay for a Christmas tree! I love love love christmas and my house is pretty much decorated. I just need to put the lights up outside and Ill be done. Shopping is going pretty well too. Im almost done with my boys then Ill move on to immediate family. Here's hoping baby girl decided to ruin your decorating fun! PS- My cat usually likes to attack the ornaments but this year brayden has beat her to it...I thought this crap would end as he got bigger...guess not....when he was 2 we had tp ut a fence around the tree to keep him away from the ornaments lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I'm _seriously_ considering a fence around the tree! :haha: It is RIDICULOUS. She's almost pulled the whole tree down on top of herself like 40 bazillion times now and it's only been up 2 days. :dohh: I'm going to make her a felt tree with felt ornaments she can stick on it and hang it on the wall in the same room in a pathetic attempt to keep her off of the big tree. I was also happy because this is the first year we don't have a cat to climb the tree and I thought *maybe* Maisie wouldn't be too interested in it but, no, she's completely obsessed. If it wasn't for my fear of her pulling the tree on top of herself (it's fake, so she'd be okay; I just don't want it to happen), I'd just make Maisie-safe ornaments and put them on the bottom half of the tree. Maybe I'll do that anyway. At least then I won't have to worry about her eating wire and glitter. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

We have very few glass ornaments most are plastic lol

He keeps ripping stuff off and then tries to put it back on himself


----------



## nats77

Good luck tonight Linz, thinking of you x x x


----------



## leia37

Linz - thinking of you too. sending all my positive labour energies your way. cant wait for update. xx

God, you girls are good. Brought my first santa pressies yesterday and opened the christmas box for first time today so i could wash their sacks. Decorations dont normally go up till 2 weeks before but might put them up abit early because Finlay will really enjoy the twinkly lights (might mean i can get something done around the house). I have started making for christmas (OH and I dont buy for each other, we make gifts to save money.) also making a few bits for kids to bulk out under tree pressies as games console games look really small under a tree. As well as all that DD2's birthday is on christmas day so need to make sure that doesnt get lost in all the christmas fun - poor girl, feel for her every year. None of this is helped by a gorgeous little man who only really likes sleeping in mummy's arms :) x


----------



## LittleSpy

We're not really good, I just think traditions may be a little different here. Since we have Thanksgiving in the US the 4th Thursday of November, it's kind of tradition for most to decorate for Christmas over the next few days. :haha: I mean, the stores here put out Christmas decorations the second Halloween is over! :wacko:

Leia -- hope you find a way to get everything done! I had to wear Maisie when she was that age to even get a load of dishes or laundry finished. :haha:


----------



## linz143

We usually don't decorate till about 2 weeks before either, but this year I knew once Quinn arrived I would be hard pressed for free time to do it. 

Thanks for your well wishes, ladies! Looks like I am going to make it to my induction tonight though. Contractions didn't progress past 10ish minutes last night, but I guess on the other hand I know she will be here tomorrow if everything goes according to plan.


----------



## LittleSpy

You'll be in my thoughts, Linz! I'm crossing my fingers hard you get the birth experience you'd prefer. I can't wait to see her! :happydance:


----------



## Haleytivet

Yay Linz!! I've been stalking to see how things were going!! Good to know she'll be here tomorrow at the latest though :). Tomorrow is also my hubby's bday :). I'll never forget her bday lol!! Best wishes for a quick and healthy delivery! You'll be in my thoughts!


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey Linz- I finally had time to get on and check on you. I can not wait to "meet" baby Quinn!!! I will be thinking of oyu and praying that you get the experience you want!

Leia- I normally start decorating after Thanksgiving but its usually more like the first or second week of Dec ...this year I am waaay ahead ofthe game. I think its a combo of nesting and me trying to get things done before my belly gets any bigger...Im already bumping into stuff! 

My stepson's bday is Dec 20th so he kind of gets lost in the christmas shuffle too...but we try very hard to make his bday special. Hes from a split family so he gets more than enough toys and games. This year hes more into video games (hes turning 11) and like you said the games look so tiny under the tree...I feel bad he will only have like 3 or 4 things to open but they are so expensive! B on the other hand has 20 gifts..and I spent the same amount of money on the two kids! Crazy!


I am pretty much done with the boys..just have 1 or 2 items left for step son and DH then I have to more on to nieces and nephews...next year I will ahve 7 kids to shop for!!! ack!


----------



## linz143

Heading to the hospital in 1 hour to start the induction process. See you on the other side, ladies!


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay!!!!! So happy and excited for you!

I can't wait until you get poop talk! Haha big hugs my friend it's been a blessing to be a part of this journey and I can't wait to see your little girl!


----------



## nats77

So excited to see little Quinn, it has been an absolute honor to join u on ur journey! Best of luck. See u on the other side x x.


----------



## firsttimer30

:hugs:Good Lunk Linz I'll be thinking of you can't wait to see baby Quinn


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, you'll be poop talking in just 12-24 hours. I know Maisie's first poop (before we even got out of the delivery room!) was a huge shock to me. It was so *loud* I almost died laughing. :rofl:


----------



## LittleSpy

A banana! Only 5 fruits to go!


----------



## wishnhoping

Happy banana Julie!

Anyone hear from Linz? Havent checked fb yet...going now


----------



## wishnhoping

For those of you not on FB: Apparently Linz went into labor on her own before they started the induction process! YAY!


----------



## LittleSpy

I wonder if she had cervadil (or whatever they call it) last night and that got her going or if it happened before then even. I guess we'll find out!

I had a dream last night I went in for induction and it just straight up didn't work and they let me go home and I went to work the next day... still pregnant. :wacko::haha:


----------



## giraffes

Wishin - I gotso excited when I saw Linz' status, keep checking it now for news!


----------



## Haleytivet

Can't wait to hear from Linz!! Shouldn't be too much longer if he went into labor on her own last night!! Woohoo! Come on baby Quinn!! Make your appearance soon!


----------



## wishnhoping

Me too! aaack! i keep checking and checking....i told her to tell her DH to tag her in everything in case he posts pics up we wont be able to see it since we are not friends with him...but we will if shes tagged in them!


----------



## leia37

So exciting. good for Linz going into labour before induction. thanks for updating on here, please keep me posted girls if you see on facebook. xx


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO...Julie I hope you go on your own this time and that she is on time

Our name debate has now led us to the name Alexis. I love that name and have always wanted to use it but two things are holding me back.
1. One of my good friends had a baby when we were like 21 and she named her girl Alexis. DH thinks its ok to take the name because my friend is now passed on and I dont keep in contact with her family. 
2. I have been calling the baby Sammi for so long that I dont know if I can part with it or move on from the name


----------



## nats77

Heard from Linz a hour or so ago and they had broken her waters and she was at 5cm! So exciting wont be long now! X x x


----------



## nats77

Wishn I like alexis, I think it's very sweet x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Isn't it great! I feel like y'all are my family and we've been friends for years!! Y'all are such a great support system!! I can barely take it! I can't wait to be updated about Linz and Quinn!!! Hehe

Wishin, I LOVE Samantha and even better the nickname Sammi! However Alexis is beautiful too!!! Either way you have a beautiful name :). Can't believe we are having all these girls :)


----------



## wishnhoping

I can't believe all these girls either! My
2008 birth board was mostly boys lol


----------



## Haleytivet

Well at least we'll have lots to talk about once we all deliver ;)


----------



## Haleytivet

Had to go stalk her page!! 

Quinn Anya was born at 5:45pm! 9lbs 4oz 21 1/2 inches!! She is beautiful!!! Pic is up on her page!! Can't wait to hear from Linz!!


----------



## leia37

CONGRATULATIONS Linz. Big kisses to you and your family and new baby Quinn. What a great weight - well done you xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I bet you're ready to talk about poop by now, Linz. :winkwink:


----------



## firsttimer30

Congrats Linz, can't wait to see that Beautiful Baby Girl..


----------



## LittleSpy

Here's a little one-year-old humor for everyone while we wait --

Last night, Maisie was obviously chewing on a piece of paper towel or something so I said, "Maisie, what do you have in your mouth?" She _immediately_ responded, "Teeth!" :dohh: I'm in trouble with this one, for sure. :haha:


----------



## giraffes

So I was just looking at the first page to see the number of boys and girls and spotted that it's a year to the day that we started this thread. And what a year! Some amazing highlights and some devastating lowlights, but I'm so glad I've shared them all with you guys

xxx


----------



## gemmy

BIG congrats to linz - it is a new world when you hold your newborn in your arms. it is funny how quickly you can't remember life before they were here. treasure your time and memories x


----------



## wishnhoping

Awww you are all making me tear up....so happy to be on this journey with all of you! 

Linz- 9lbs 4oz! WOW! WTG GIRL!...Going to go stalk your page now


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! I'm home from the hospital, discharged 24 hours after Quinn was born!

So the story is that we went in at 8 pm on 11/27 and when they checked my cervix to start the ripening process I was already dilated to 3 cm, 70% effaced, and having contractions 3 minutes apart but I couldn't feel all of them. I could only feel them 5-8 mins apart. So they sent me home and told me to call back at 6 am to see if they had an open bed to start the pitocin. I went home and cried and had ice cream. Then at 2 am woke up with STRONG contractions. By 3 am they were 3 minutes apart so I called L&D and they told me to take a shower, eat something and head in. We got there at 4 am and when they checked me I was 4 cm dilated so they admitted me.

Over the next 2 hours the contractions became unbearable and I was sobbing through each one. When they checked me I was only 4.5 cm and 95% effaced. I opted to get the epi and after it was put in my contractions slowed to 5 mins apart. They came in and gave me pitocin to get the contractions back to 2-3 mins apart and after the 30 minutes Quinn's heart rate dropped to 50 bpm. 3 nurses rushed in and started flipping me over to change positions and when her heart rate didn't come back up they broke my water and put an internal monitor on her. Eventually it did, but they stopped the pitocin and my contractions held at 2-3 mins apart for the rest of my labor.

By 3 pm I was at 8 cm but had an extreme urge to push, so they gave me a blocker to stop the feeling and at 4 pm I was a 10 with no feeling to push. By 5 pm it was back and push I did. At the very end she was almost out and the nurse started talking about how she was going to need to cut an episiotomy (sp?). As soon as she said that word I started pushing as hard as I could and her head was halfway out. Then my contraction died out and I didn't have another for 2 minutes. While she was halfway out her heart rate dipped to 50 again and the nurses started getting tense without trying to let me know. When she did come out her umbelical cord was wrapped around her neck once and she was not breathing. She was slightly blue and they placed her on my chest for 2 seconds, she kicked me, and they took her away and started pumping her with an oxygen mask like the kind for CPR. 2 pumps later and she was screaming like a banshee.

Nats, in the moment that they told me she was blue and not breathing I thought of you and your story about Henry and I knew it was going to be ok. I smiled and was calm even though it was a hairy moment and everyone else was rushing around. So thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing that with me.

As for the rest of the story, the girl has a latch that can strip paint off a car, she wants to feed all the time, hates sleeping on her own, but in spite of it I love her so much! It truly is an amazing journey!

Oh yeah, and my vajayjay feels like it got hit with a baseball bat.
 



Attached Files:







32307_10151253910908718_1972516795_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









151020_10151244086476839_954804617_n.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leia37

Beautiful Linz, she's so gorgeous.

Sounds like it was tough for you. Thankfully everything turned out alright.

Enjoy xx


----------



## leia37

Giraffes - I love that we've been here a year. Thank you all for sharing the journey xx


----------



## LittleSpy

So glad everyone is well! She is beautiful, Linz!


----------



## wishnhoping

Beautifully told birth story Linz! I will be stalking for pics! She's so adorable!


----------



## firsttimer30

OMG!!!! Linz she is so cute, looks as if she's going to be thumb sucker :)


----------



## nats77

Awwww Linz love ur story! And I love love love the fact that my story helped you to stay calm, actually bought a tear to my eye! (Don't know whàts wrong with me) 
Baby Quinn is peachy and wow what a size! Well done you, love and cherish every minute Hun because it passes oh to quick! 
So happy for you x x x x


----------



## nats77

Got my appointment thru for test results!! 3rd of Jan is judgement day! scared and excited all at the same time lol Cycle day 1 for me today :( but thats fine, feel like this is going to be my month! (how many times have i said that before??) Could get a bfp on Jan 1st!! wow what a great start to the year that would be lol xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- it doesnt matter how many times you say it because soon it WILL be your month! Fingers crossed for you that you get a wonderful suprise for New Years!!!!

AFM- I am 23 weeks today and have a regular visit tomorrow (hb, weight, blood pressure, urine check etc). I am going to talk to Dr about baby movement. shes still not moving around a whole bunch and its just really worrying me...at 23 weeks youd think I d have more movement!

I am up 4lbs though...so I better start watching what Im eating!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- Fx it's your month!

Cris -- I'll just say that my OB told me last week, at almost 21 weeks, "You'll start to feel movement every few days." Of course, I laughed at her because this baby is a wiggly nutcase and I feel her quite a lot (I think she's even wigglier than Maisie was, save my soul). Anyway, my point is that apparently it's quite normal to only be feeling some movement every few days at this point. There's a girl in the April thread who is 22 weeks and still hasn't felt anything at all! :wacko: I'd be losing my mind.

So, how's the name game going? I think I'm back to Eleanor but without Olivia as a middle name. :haha: I gave up on Violet because I don't think hubby is ever going to truly be on board with it. So now I think he has a problem with Eleanor (or, a problem again with it) because I mentioned the nn Nora and he says "Why don't we just name her Nora/Norah, then?" :dohh: It's so frustrating because he acts like he doesn't really like any of these names but then won't give me any real suggestions. He keeps saying Mary or Isobel or Olivia. NO, NO, NO! I will not have a Maisie and a Mary. :wacko: I will not have an Isobel with Isabella being the #1 name and I will not have an Olivia with it being like #4. May be stupid but I know I would regret going with any of those names. I wish there was at least one name I really loved so that I felt justified in fighting for it if he didn't like it. But Eleanor and Violet are just "meh" to me right now. I like them both but neither is just right. I hate naming girls!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

The name issue is at a halt. I think I'm still stuck on Samantha but then ill start doubting it... But can't come up with anything better and DH has offered a suggestion or two but nothing ill consider... So we just don't talk about it. In my head I just still call her sammi


----------



## Haleytivet

Well I'm doing my 1 hour glucose test in a few an I'm terrified that I'll fail lol

Wish me luck!


----------



## wishnhoping

Good luck Haley! I told my sister not to eat or drink anything prior if you can. thats what I was told to do....I wonder if they will make me take it again...yuck! 

I have my check up at 3pm..

checked with doppler again last night and it must have pissed her off because she started kicking up a storm afterwards. A few were even slightly visible outside. Haha


----------



## Haleytivet

Oh good!! So she is moving more?? That's great!!

It wasn't terrible. I had fruit punch flavor. I don't drink sweets like that so trying to chug it was a tad yucky! I hope I pass! I should know within the next few days. My Dr told me if I haven't heard anything by Thursday then it means I passed. Seems they only call with fails. 

A few more minutes til my next blood draw then this preggo is going get some grub :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Ew, I hated the way the glucose test made me feel the rest of the day (but I passed last pregnancy). It was probably the fasting more than the sugar, though. :haha: I mean, I can eat like 10 cookies and be fine, so a little sugary drink shouldn't affect me much.

With Maisie, they told me not to eat anything but this time (same office), they told me I could eat some protein (she gave the example of a boiled egg) that morning before "if I needed to." :shrug: So I'll probably do that. I have had trouble with hypoglycemia in the past (not any time recently) so the test definitely makes me nervous.


----------



## wishnhoping

I could feel that syrup crap going through ym veins i thought i might seriously pass out...i was sure i had failed! But nope...

If thye make me do it again I will prob do the boiled egg so that something is in my system and chug lots of water prior! i was sooo thirsty!


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I think I got the fruit punch too! It didnt taste horrible just hte whole you gotta chug it thing was pretty gross. Glad its almost over for you!

Baby girl seems to move around only when aggitated....and she can be pretty strong. it just worries me because she wil literally go like 12 hours without moving and im like omg is she ok in there...ill have to poke around and shake my belly which im sure she doesnt like but i dont like thinking something is wrong either. i always tell her that mommy is going to start poking you if you dont move soon! hah


----------



## wishnhoping

Apt was fine... She told me same thing that movement is t expected as much now hit to really monitor after 28 weeks.

I am also retaking the gd test jan 2nd....boo!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yuck, sorry you have to do it again. I kind of thought you may have to but didn't want to bum you out in case you didn't. :haha:

Wonder why my gtt is earlier than everyone else's. I'll be 25 weeks. Last time I think I was 24.5. My doc likes shoving it in with that check up, I guess. Then I don't have to go back until 28 weeks I think. The holidays have gotten my appts a week off. Oh well.

I'm really starting to freak about how quickly this is all happening for me. It seemed like I was pregnant FOREVER with Maisie. I am so not ready for a newborn! 20 weeks ago, 9 months seemed like plenty of time to get ready. I think I mainly just worry about how Maisie will cope. I get so scared she is going to feel left out or unwanted. I'm also REALLY anxious about being away from her overnight when I'm in the hospital.


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL Julie- thanks for not bursting my bubble...I kind of figured I was going to have to do it again but I was just hoping...At least this time they are letting me do it at their lab instead of going somewhere else...which makes it less of an inconvenience. I wil be 27 weeks when I get it done (OMG 3RD TRI!). From what I thought I read the GD test is usually done between 26-28 weeks. 

As for how you are feeling about htis going waaay too fast..I agree. By this time in my first pregnancy I had my hospital bag packed, and everything I could do in terms of the room was done. I feel behind this pregnancy. I am also super worried about Brayden. I have had a few meltdowns about it. For 4+ years he has been my entire world...its just unimaginable to me that someone else can be loved as much as I love him. I know it will happen it just hasnt really sunk into my head how thats even possible. I too worry about how he will feel and if he will think that I love the baby more than I love him...I never ever want him to feel like that. I have tried to talk to him about it saying how much I will need his help and hes going to be mommys big helper etc...but I know hes not prepared for the shock of a new kiddo in the house. Especially since I will be tending to the baby. 

As far as going into labor, I am constantly running scenarios in my head of where or when it will happen and where Brayden will be and who will watch him or pick him up and where he will stay...none of that has really been defined yet so I am just really scared of the unknown. Im sure as the time gets closer and I get of for maternity leave it will all kind of work itself out but Im a planner and I need to KNOW how it will be! 

frustrating..


----------



## giraffes

Linz - well done, sounds like you had a few hairy moments. How are you feeling? Can you believe you're a mummy yet?! How are the poops????

Haley - hope the GTT results are ok.

Wishin and Lil - how are the bumps?

Leia - Is Finlay enjoying the Christmas lights?

As for us, B is now 15lb! He's up on the 95th centile and growing so fast. I've packed away all his 0-3 clothes. We're getting better at managing his reflux, and the constipation that the gaviscon creates. Cranial osteopathy is wonderful, totally recommend it to you all. Swimming and baby massage continue to be big hits, and tire him out so I get lots done afterwards!! I've spent the last wee while writing our Christmas cards, so enjoying putting his name on them :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Aww I love that you are putting his name on the cards...I wanted to do that but since baby girl remains nameless I opted not to :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Giraffes -- Yay for Christmas cards! Last year was the only year I've ever sent so many out. Had the cutest baby picture ever on them. :winkwink: I haven't even made our card this year so that's either happening this weekend or not at all and since my laptop recently died, I'm thinking not at all. Oh well. 95th percentile is awesome! I remember when Maisie was that much of a chunk! She's quite slim now (you know, for a toddler) at like 20-something % for weight and 70-something % for height! She's been able to wear 12 month clothes since March! She's gotten too long for some, but still even fits in some 9 month t-shirts and stuff. Totally crazy to me since she was in 9 month clothes this time last year. They sure do make it hard to buy cheap off-season clothes a year in advance to try to save money! Almost all of her winter stuff was 24 months and now I'm thinking that stuff may have to wait until _next_ winter. :dohh:

Cris -- Haha, I had my nursery done and hospital bag packed by this time the first time, too! :rofl: The nursery is a huge mess right now. I haven't even tried to go through newborn clothes or toys or anything. I probably won't pack the bag until 36 weeks or so this time, if then. OMG, I just realized I have to find the infant car seat and base and install those at some point (still plenty of time). I'm completely unprepared for labor. The ONLY thing I have been preparing myself for is breastfeeding and doing everything I can while pregnant to try to increase my supply from last time. Obsessed doesn't even begin to describe it. :dohh: I'd share the lengths I've gone to already but you all would probably have me committed. :haha:


I've made the insane decision to apply for grad school next August (when I'll have a 4 month old and a 24 month old). I am hoping so hard that what I can do is go on maternity leave and never come back to this job. Then, start school in August and be a SAHM, possibly working part-time, with hubby working full-time. Hubby seems on board with the plan for now but I'm so uncomfortable relying on him as the provider (as horrible as that sounds). He's held down a part-job for a total of maybe 18 months of the entire 6.5 years we've been together. And he had really crappy jobs. I've worked full time all but one month of those 6.5 years, and at many points I've held down a full-time job and up to THREE part-time jobs at the same time. Right now he claims to be working from home at his own business but he hasn't made a single penny yet (and it's been many, many months). I'm beginning to get really irritated about it (haha, "beginning to"). His entire stance is that he doesn't want to have a job he hates. Yet here I am, bawling my effing eyes out at work every day I hate it here so much recently. Just not sure why it's okay for me to support us by working a job I hate when that's something he's unwilling to do. I would love for him to love his job. But it's been 6.5 years. And he's so defensive when I try to bring it up. I understand he INTENDS to be "the provider" and pay the bills and whatever. I truly do think he wants to do that. But all I can see is what he's actually doing and that's being a really, really crappy housewife when we really can't afford to be a single-income family on my salary.


----------



## wishnhoping

For the first time ever we got our family picture taken for Christmas this year, I have wanted to do if FOREVER but never got around to it. So after almost 9 years together this will be our first official family christmas card...oh how i wanted baby girl to be in it!

Julie- good luck with all that school stuff! I wouldnt be able to do it...its too much for me. I had actually just started pursuing my masters when I found out I was pregnant with Brayden a few month in I quit. :( maybe someday

How is everyone doing? Any more pictures from our lovely babies? Haley you are next! the countdown is on!


----------



## wishnhoping

:xmas6::xmas6::xmas3::xmas5::xmas1::xmas2:
 



Attached Files:







fampic1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 5









fampic2.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> :xmas6::xmas6::xmas3::xmas5::xmas1::xmas2:

Beautiful Family


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris, you're so gorgeous (And I mean that in a really non-creepy way :haha:). I can't believe how much Brayden has grown. He was younger than Maisie is now when we "met!" It just blurs by at warp speed, doesn't it?


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks first and lilspy <3

I still just stare at Brayden sometimes and dont believe how big hes gotten...Ive been going through a lot of his baby pictures lately its amazing how fast they grow..but bitterwseet. I am so proud at how idependent hes getting but sometimes I wish I could keep him little forever. I hope our mother/son relationship continues to be as strong as it is throughout his entire life it would kill me if it changed..but I know it will :(


----------



## nats77

Wishn love love love your pics, what a beautiful family you have!! X x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you Nats <3


----------



## leia37

Wishin - beautiful family, love the photo. :) xx

Just tried to upload a photo but its come back as too big but its just a photo. apparently biggest size that i can attach is 512kb but photo size is 2.75mb, any ideas ladies? the last photos i did must have been from the ipod and smaller as didnt have problem then. i feel about 80 sometimes when it comes to technology. got gorgeous photo of my little man laughing and wanted to show you. otherwise will have to wait for hubby to bring home ipod and just take one from there.


----------



## nats77

Leia i to am useless at technology so im afraid i cant help you, r u on face book? xx


----------



## LittleSpy

leia -- you can use many different programs to resize a photo, even Paint (click "image" then "resize/skew" and select the percentage smaller you want it to be. You can keep doing this until it's the size you want/need). You can even do it on websites like photobucket.com or flikr.com.

And if all else fails, you can Google "How to resize a photo" and I'm sure you'll get some websites with very detailed step-by-step instructions and maybe even screenshots of how to do it. :)

Awww, laughing. The more you guys talk about your squishy little babies, the more I realize how big Maisie has gotten already and the more I get excited about another little baby!


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh, I don't know what's going on, but I've apparently started puking at 22 weeks pregnant. I broke a 7 year and 7 month no-vomit streak Wednesday morning! :nope: And then did it again this morning. WTF?!


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- Im pretty useless when it comes to stuff like that too. All I know is that I had to post it on fb then copy it from there because my pics were too big too....is there somewhere you can put the picture then copy from there? I cant wait to see s giggly baby they are the cutest when they smile and laugh with their teethless little mouths....so cute!!!

Lilspy- I dont consider myself as having MS but I still puke on occasion. Its always when I eat veggies or fruit. Its kind of frustrating because im craving lots of fruits but I cant eat them! I throw up within secs...so sad :(

afm- BIG NEWS!!! DH caved and agreed to name her Samantha!!! SOOOOO EXCITED! I knew he would have eventually but he gave me a tought battle there for awhile. Now for a middle name...oh boy...


----------



## LittleSpy

Yaaaaayyyyy!


----------



## leia37

hoping this is pic of my little man :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Too cute!!!!!!!!! <3


----------



## nats77

Adorable Leia x x


----------



## gemmy

Ah he is gorgeous!

Well ladies a quick update from me i am pretty sure i ovulated last night/ today. had positive opk (cheapies) yesterday afternoon, evening and this morning's one but this afternoon and tonight's are lighter again. and last night in bed i had major ov cramps - really unpleasant low down on the left. actually woke me. i have felt more today but not so painful. we have managed to bd on Tue, thurs and today Friday. plan to tomorrow and hopefully Sunday. hoping to catch that egg and join you ladies. testing around 22nd.

Where are you in your cycle nats?

Hope you all have lovely weekends whatever you may do x


----------



## nats77

Cycle day 4. I am hoping for a bfp on New Year's Day!! Would be amazing!! Lets hope this is our month Gemmy!! Fxed x x x


----------



## gemmy

Good luck! Your 2ww won't drag as christmas will keep you so busy - especially with your houseful! xx


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA! I knew parenting would be tiring, but I had no idea it was this mentally and physically exhausting! I don't know how you ladies go back and do this a second time, after only a week and a half I'm ready to officially declare Quinn an only child.

Leia - your son is absolutely adorable! When did he start smiling?

Gemmy and Nats - good luck this month! fxd for you both!

Wishin - yay on Samantha!

Lilspy - any update on names for you?


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz, don't worry, it gets better (or somehow different and more rewarding) and in about 8 months, the damn baby rabies will probably set in again (I type while trying to potty while Maisie squirts shaving cream everywhere :dohh:). And I know you are making up stories about that sweet little baby girl. She is sleeping peacefully in every single picture you post. :winkwink:

And no. No names.


----------



## nats77

Linz give yourself a chance Hun!! It Hasn't even been 2 weeks yet. It's a massive change and somehow it does get easier ( or like little says u just kind of get used to it) Quinn is adorable and you are looking amazing!! Looking forward to future updates x x x


----------



## gemmy

thanks linz and can i say ds was going to be an only child it was the first thing i thought after giving birth. and then the first two-three weeks were the hardest of my life, i had never been so exhausted or had so little time and absolutely no time for just me. but because it is just the best time - something you will only have once with your baby when they get at least a few months old you just want it all again - with that added experience! i


----------



## nats77

I said it after Henry as well Linz lol, it was such a traumatic birth that i knew there was no way in the world i could ever go thru that again!! :rofl:
But here i am absolutely desperate for my fourth!!! in fact i actually said it after my second as well not because of the birth as she was easy just because i thought i was done lol :winkwink:

Gemmy are you in your tww now?? Like u said i'm hoping mine will pass fairly quick as there will be lots of distractions, although an easy christmas for me this year, last three years have been at my house and this year we're all of to my brothers so that means no cooking, not much food shopping, all i've got to worry about is presents and wrapping this year then a very relaxed christmas. (originally planned because i would of been 6 1/2 months pregnant) Kind of wish i was going to be more busy now as i have already set myself up to believe that this will be my month!! God willing, hope its yours to hun xxxx


----------



## linz143

Thanks ladies. Hearing it from you btdt moms makes me feel better. I just Ned to take this one day at a time, I guess!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Like everyone said it gets better! I dont know if you develop some kind of crazy amnesia that makes you forget all those sleepless nights, or if you get used to it but you def forget how crazy the adjustment is and will want another before you know it. Brayden was horrible because he had sleep apnea and reflux and I was constantly paranoid he would either stop breathing or choke on his spit up...I NEVER slept. You eventually become comfortable in a routine and one day she will be off to grandmas/pas house and you will be sitting on your couch wondering what the hell to do with yourself. Life as you knew it will seem boring and very unoccupied! lol

Leia - I LOVE THAT PICTURE! He is soooo cute!!! More more more! Baby pictures make me want to fast forward to March (even though I am NOT ready yet)

Gemmy and Nats - please keep us posted on your cycles! I want to cheer you both along! When are you both testing...opk etc?

AFM- 24 weeks today! I know they say thats when a pregnancy is viable but I hear its closer to 28 weeks...so thats my next milestone Im looking forward to! My hormones have really gotten the better of me and set DH and I into a nasty fight. We have barely spoken to each other in 3 days. It makes me sad that things are so tense between us but I think its better that we arent talking because neither one of us has anything nice to say right now. General fight was from me being crazy moody and attacking him verbally but I said I wouldnt be like that if he was more helpful and I wasnt crazy tired al lthe time trying to do it all on my own...well some not so nice things were said. Anyways, last night one of the only things I said to him all day was to go help DS pee before bedtime (he has a hardtime taking his pull up off) well when he pulled the pull ups back on DS he left his penis hanging out. DS peed EVERYWHERE...his sheets, pjs, sleeping toys, comforter..and of course I saw this when I checked on DS in the middle of the night and was the one stuck cleaning it all up as DH slept...that was just the icing on the cake and a perfect example of how useless he has been. I was LIVID. Boy did I let him have it this morning...we wont be on speakingterms for a nother few days im sure. 

So whatever....on other news my christmas shopping is pretty much done I am moving on to the wrapping aspect. DH and I are in a fantsy football league every year and unless Tom Brady really stinks it up tonight I sohuld be in the championship game. If I winn that means I will be playing next week for either 1st palce ($1200) or 2nd place ($400) either way it means I can afford to pay someone to come paint the baby room and not depend on DH to do it because it ends up on my lap and frankly im too tired to paint a room right now...im already stuck removing the wallpaper from the previous owner. If I win the 1200 then it will also pretty much buy everything off my registry!! yay!

ok be back later to chat! sorry for the long post...needed to vent


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Happy V day! I understand it's a big day since before then the hospital won't even try to save the baby (supposedly... unless you lie. And I would totally lie about my due date if something horrible happened right now). But I think women breathe too big of a sigh of relief about it because just because the hospital gives the baby medical attention doesn't mean it's going to end well. I read someone say last week "Everything else from now on is just a bonus!" Um, no. If your baby were born now, they very likely wouldn't make it. I think you're right that around 28 weeks is when babies start having GOOD chances of pulling through with medical care. I remember looking it all up when I was pregnant with Maisie but I can't be bothered this time. :haha:

Oh, and sorry DH is being an ass. Mine is being weird. I feel like our relationship is just really crappy right now. :shrug: Just the same crap that we've had problems with for 6.5 years that never seems to change.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- thank you! I totally agree that its when they will give baby a fighting chance but medically from what I hear they actually have a GOOD survival rate at 28 weeks. I would never ever wish my baby to come this early no matter how high I think the chances of survival to be...I think anything after 37 weeks would make me "comfortable". 

Im sorry you and DH are having issues too...its very frustrating. I feel like DH has even been slightly more helpful this time around but then he went and blew it by saying what he said. I seriously wish I could hit him with a bat right now...yes, im literally beating the crap out of him mentally in my head with a bat...thats how mad I am at him.


----------



## wishnhoping

we are both papayas! booo am i at the stage where i wont get a new fruit every week? no fun!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yup, we're both there. From the looks of it, we only have 4 more fruits to go! :wacko:


----------



## LittleSpy

So here's a poll -- US ladies, do you know how to pronounce the name Imogen?

I know that will sound like such a dumb question for those of you in the UK but that name is really uncommon here!

And, yes, lol, I know how to pronounce it. :haha: It's my name-flavor of the week. Hubby and I considered it for Maisie. Since we're getting nowhere with the names each of us likes (me with Eleanor and Violet and him with Ada, Isobel, and Mary), I suggested Imogen again last night. Like an hour later, he tells me Sir Andrew Lloyd Webber's daughter's name is Imogen so I knew he had been scouring the internets about the name (which meant he didn't immediately veto it :haha:). 

I just wish I could get on board with the names he likes. Mary is way too close to Maisie so it's totally out for me. Not budging there. I really like Isobel and Ada. I just can't get over the popularity of Isabella/Isabelle/Isabel or that Ada sounds like so much like "Ate a." I think Isobel goes better with Maisie and I know I'd call her Izzy which is too cute. It's just that everyone I knew with a super popular name growing up hated it. But then I don't want to go too far in the other direction (like with Imogen) that no one will recognize or be able to spell/pronounce and have her hate it for that reason. :dohh: TOO HARD!


----------



## linz143

I pronounce Imogen as "Ih-moe-jen." The I is like in the word "if".


----------



## nats77

Cris - sorry u and oh are not getting on :( hope things blow over soon and u stop dreaming of beating him senseless with that bat!! lol.
I'm on cycle day 8 so will prob start testing today, last month got positive on cycle day 12 but started changing 2 days before so i now no when it starts to change i need to get bd so i dont miss it i only had a positive for half a day, feeling positive for this month ladies!! fingers crossed xxx


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> I said it after Henry as well Linz lol, it was such a traumatic birth that i knew there was no way in the world i could ever go thru that again!! :rofl:
> But here i am absolutely desperate for my fourth!!! in fact i actually said it after my second as well not because of the birth as she was easy just because i thought i was done lol :winkwink:
> 
> Gemmy are you in your tww now?? Like u said i'm hoping mine will pass fairly quick as there will be lots of distractions, although an easy christmas for me this year, last three years have been at my house and this year we're all of to my brothers so that means no cooking, not much food shopping, all i've got to worry about is presents and wrapping this year then a very relaxed christmas. (originally planned because i would of been 6 1/2 months pregnant) Kind of wish i was going to be more busy now as i have already set myself up to believe that this will be my month!! God willing, hope its yours to hun xxxx

thanks nats i really hope we both do it too! i wonder if i will want a third... maybe if i was younger. 35 next year.

i am now 3dpo according to my ff chart. it says i o on cd14 last Friday which is a few ddays earlier than normal for me. my testing day is currently sat 22nd Dec if i last that long. good actually as that is my work party and i will know whether to drink or not. 

i hope everyone ok i need to catch up on this thread as i am a couple of pages behind...


----------



## gemmy

i feel positive for you too Nats :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- fx for you! I hope you get your Christmas miracle! 

Nats- thanks, DH and I are on the mends. He doesnt stay mad for very long and he just blows most of our fights off. Its convenient when its something dumb I did because he forgives me right away but when its a reoccuring problem its annoying because it never gets resolved, lol. Did you use a OPK today? was there a second line? Good luck getting DH to BD! Tell him thats all u want for Christmas! fx for you as well

Julie- I have a unique name only because its Brazilian. I grew up in the US with people not being able to pronounce it or spell it and its really annoying. I would pronounce it the way Linz said....BUT...I can almost guarantee that your daughter's name would be butchered her entire life. Spelling and pronunciation :( 

Linz- how are you holding up? My biggest advise is to accept help! As a new mom I wanted to be the one to do EVERYTHING for my new LO (and still do) but I really sohuld have asked for help more...it would have made life a lot easier and me a little more sane

AFM- I made it to the fantasy football Championship! So I will either win $400 or $1200 come next week! Wooo hoo! Using that money to pay someone to paint the nursery for me and to fix some things around the hosue that are broke...DH is pretty useless with that stuff and will put it off forever. If I win the 1200 then I will use it to buy the nursery set I want! Im so excited!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I think part of what bothers me so much about Imogen is that the name is quite old (Shakespeare!) and ENGLISH. What is wrong with this country? :dohh: I noticed in my polling that like the top half of the US and Canada and pretty much all of Europe seems to pronounce it correctly (or in a way that I deem acceptable at least :haha:). It's just the southern US (even southwest) that seems to be getting it wrong. The majority of southerners are pronouncing it Imogene. I really don't like the name Imogene. Taking off that last "e" somehow makes the name so much more refined/cultured/classy/pretty.

I guess it bugs me that people can spell their kids' names all kinds of jacked up or make up a name entirely and not think twice but here I am being concerned about how people are going to pronounce and spell a fairly traditional and classic English name. :nope: One lady on another thread was talking about how everyone misspells her daughter's name. Because her name is Lauren... but she spelled it Laurynn. And she's naming the baby she's pregnant with now Emily. Except she's spelling it Emmaleigh. That crap is totally the reason people can't pronounce or spell names like Imogen. Bah. I'm so frustrated. I may as well spell it Emmajen so at least then people will say and spell it correctly. :dohh:


----------



## nats77

Arghhhhh! I'm super bummed! I am 9 dpo today last nite I did opk checked it this morning and there is a feint line! Did another this am less of a line have done another this avo but haven't checked it yet as Henry is fast asleep on my lap! But it is looking as if ovulation has been and gone! Already? 
So that would mean I oed on day 7 or 8? We bd on day 6 so this wouldn't leave me completely out but would defo lower our chances! 
I was so full of hope for this month, why do things never go to plan for me????
Yes I am full of self pity!! It's not fair, not fair, not fair! (Stamping feet) :( x


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Nats :( 

I hope you didnt miss it...

The first month or two i tested ridiculously early like starting at day 5 or 6 because 1. I wanted to make sure I wasnt one of those crazy early O day girls 2. I wanted to "learn" how to use my OPKs...if you have enough cheapies I would try starting a few days after your period next monh (if oyu dont get a bfp!) sounds like you are one of the early O girls!

Also, Id still try to get a bd session in tonight! 

**HUGS**


----------



## nats77

Thanks cris, I actually feel like I could be ovulating now! I have twingey sort of pains on my right side so maybe I've not missed it completely, maybe just maybe if we manage to bd tonite we could still be in with a small chance!! 
Just don't get why it always go wrong for us? Maybe we are just not meant to have anymore children? I'm so upset again, don't know why but I really thought it was going to happen this month! Felt so strongly about it, it was weird! But just have to wait and see now. Thanks as usual for ur support x x x


----------



## nats77

Well I'm feeling a bit better we managed to get one in tonight! Whoop whoop :happydance: so maybe I'm not out after all I mean we bded on sun night and tonight so if I ovulated mon or tues then hopefully sun's bd might of caught that egg and if I have ovulated today or am about to then hopefully tonight's bd will catch that egg?? I'm back to having hope ladies!! Now just the awful tww which is actually longer for me because I obviously have a long luteal phase? So I think I'm due af either New Year's Eve or New Year's Day!! 
I'm excited lol x x x


----------



## linz143

Yay, nats!! I hope this is it for you! I would keep using the opks for a few days though just to make sure. If you go a few more days and no +, then I would say for sure you just missed the surge this month. If you get a + in a day or two, though, you'll know to BD again!

AFM - Things are getting a little easier here... however, I fear we gave Quinn a bottle too early (been pumping and bottle feeding sometimes to give my poor nips a break and let daddy feed) and the last couple times I've put her on the boob she only latches for 10 seconds each time before screaming and then repeating until she's done eating. It's not the end of the world to have to bottle feed only, but it is a little more work. :(


----------



## nats77

Thanks Linz, yeah I am going to keep doing opk's just to make sure. But if it has already happened, from what I said do u think I'm still in with a chance? I still feel positive but maybe I'm giving myself false hope??

Linz I feel ur pain! I so remember the sore nips, have you got any cream? I have heard that u should wait until about 6 weeks before u introduce a bottle but I think that's more to do with ur milk supply getting established. So many do's and dont's though I say do whatever your comfortable with! X x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> Yay, nats!! I hope this is it for you! I would keep using the opks for a few days though just to make sure. If you go a few more days and no +, then I would say for sure you just missed the surge this month. If you get a + in a day or two, though, you'll know to BD again!
> 
> AFM - Things are getting a little easier here... however, I fear we gave Quinn a bottle too early (been pumping and bottle feeding sometimes to give my poor nips a break and let daddy feed) and the last couple times I've put her on the boob she only latches for 10 seconds each time before screaming and then repeating until she's done eating. It's not the end of the world to have to bottle feed only, but it is a little more work. :(

There's really all kinds of things that could be the issue. From latch issues to fast letdown to slow letdown to low supply (which it doesn't sound like to me if you're pumping plenty). If it's slowish letdown, you may want to try a supplemental nursing system to get her back on the boob. Just start with it until you feel the letdown and then take the SNS tube out of her mouth. Or maybe hand express until the milk starts flowing and then put her on the boob.

I'd personally try anything to keep her nursing because exclusively pumping sucks balls, to be honest. There are also bottles (Breastflow and Medela Calma, I think. From what I hear Breastflow is better) that are expensive but, to my understanding, flow more like boobs, so makes the transition between bottle and boob easier on LO. If she won't nurse, make sure you pump at least 8 times a day to keep up that supply the first several weeks. I know that sucks but it's really important in the early days if you want to continue producing enough. 

If she gulping and sputtering/choking while on the boob, you may have a strong letdown that she doesn't like. In that case, I'm not sure what to suggest other than leaning back while you nurse so that your letdown has to work against gravity. Have you seen a lactation consultant? They should be able to assess the exact problem and should have some suggestions for you. :thumbup: She may even have a latch issue or a tongue/lip tie that is causing her to not be able to transfer milk from you very well (which leads to frustration and screaming). With you saying that your nips are sore (are they cracked?), it makes me think there may actually be a latch problem. Maisie nearly killed my nipples in just 2 days because she wasn't taking enough of my boob into her mouth with the nipple. Once I got her to latch better, it hardly hurt at all, even though I had cracked nips. But then she started refusing shortly after anyway because of my low supply. Hope you're able to get it figured out! You may also want to look up your local La Leche League. They generally have a facebook page where you can ask questions and find out when their next meeting is. They're usually quite helpful. I didn't do it after having Maisie but have joined since becoming pregnant again and so far they've been quite supportive and helpful for me.

Oh, also, massage the boobs while you pump and try hand expressing after you're finished pumping. That'll help empty the boobs and keep up your supply better than pumping alone. Babies (with proper latches) remove milk better than pumping or hand expression but hand expression empties better than pumping.

I know this is unsolicited advice so do whatever you want with it, or not.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I am no help with breast feeding :( Happy ot hear that things are getting better though! 

Nats- I def think you still have a chance from Sunday! I agree with Linz though and Id keep testing with the OPKs a while longer just to make sure! 

AFM- No news really...I feel crappy today. My body feels like jello and I just feel tired..almost a dizzy tired? Its weird....cant wait to go home and lay down....if DS lets me!


----------



## nats77

Well a quick update from me! Have been doing opk's still and it seems they are getting darker! Yay! Almost + so I'm happy about that just gotta make sure the oh Is up for bding!! Handy cause he's home right now as working tonight so wAiting for lo to go to sleep then gonna try for a quick bd before I pick dd up from school, fingers crossed it all goes to plan!! Will update later x x


----------



## nats77

Successful bding - check! Lol only had time for a quick one lol, very happy with oh this month a couple more in and I know we have done all we can :winkwink: happy bunny :happydance: x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay nats!!! Thats such good news!!!! If its getting darker you def didnt miss it! Woooohoooo!


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh- DH is back on the no to Samantha thing which has been very frustrating. I already call her that and hes just making it a lot harder for me to imagine her being anyone else...I wish he would stop being wish washy....Id rather have a firm NO from him, than have him say yes we are going with it then tell me hes having second thoughts...Im so frustrated that I dont even want to think about it


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh, Cris. That's what Scott did to me with Violet. And I think he's doing it to me with Imogen but unless he's really for it, I think that one is out for me.

He tells me, "My process is just different than yours." :dohh: He likes to let a name "sink in" forever before he decides no, he hates it. How does it take you that long to realize you hate a name? :shrug: Maybe I've been wrong just going with my gut reaction to names, I just can't imagine doing it differently.

I will say Ada is growing on me. I really liked the name before I ruined it for myself 2 years ago. It's just a matter of whether I can get past "Ate-a" and choosing the right middle name (for example, Violet, Olive, Willow, Birdie, etc are OUT! :haha:).

I'm still fond of Eleanor but I have a feeling that name is bringing up bad stuff for hubby and he's just not being completely honest with me about it so I'm trying to let that one go. I think I've managed to get past Violet for the most part.


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO- Ada Birdie

I dont remember having this hard of a time choosing a name for Bryaden. I mean we disagreed a lot and his name choices were still completely different than what I would have ever thought but I guess I was more 'open' to his opinions. I think Im just soooo stuck on Samantha that nothing else he says will even be considered. Since Im not budging and hes not budging we are at a stalemate. FRUSTRATION!

The only other name he has mentoned that I can even tolerate is Alexis. That still brings up sad feelings for me about my friend who took her own life (her daughter was named Alexis) so I cant imagine using that name...But I do like the name Alex, Lexie, Allie...maybe Alexandra? ....

I really like Eleanor BTW!


----------



## wishnhoping

I texted him Alexandra as a suggestion instead of Alexis. He likes it....**SIGH**

Its SOME progress since I dont HATE it...but not in love with it. Maybe if we can come up with a middle name I like itll be "the one"

Plus I can use the names I like...Allie, Lexie, Alex...so we will see


----------



## wishnhoping

Sorry for the multiple posts but now I need to vent.

So I was talking to my mom on facebook and I was telling her the whole name dilemma...she said she didnt like Samantha that much either because it reminded her of our poodle. We had a poodle named Samantha when I was like 3 or 4 years old! I barely remember her except for I remember her dying because she had a seizure in our living room and it was scary! So that already pissed me off....I mean if my mom doesnt like the name I expect her to just STFU about it and smile and nod. Then I was telling her how I had been feeling sick the last few days and really dizzy. She told me m blood pressure might have dropped and reminded me that I have a sodium deficiency...I told her she was right because I hadnt been eating as much salty food as I normally do because the baby prefers sweets....well then she proceeded to tell me that I was basically stupid because babies dont 'prefer' anything and that I was using the baby as an excuse to eat sweets!!!!

WTF! I honest to god dont like sweets that much! I rarely eat cakes, cookies, chocolate, ice cream...Im more of a lets have a pizza, cheesesteak, french fries type of person. SHE MADE ME SO MAD!!! I have never EVER in my life wanted to eat so much chocolate!...but I guess Im making that up that its the baby that wants it...I just all of a sudden developed a huge liking to sweets....UGH!


----------



## nats77

Awww hugs cris, sometimes mum's just say the wrong thing dont they!
As far as names go it really doesn't matter if anyone else likes it except you and dh!! sometimes i think people need reminding that its YOUR baby not theirs!! 
When i was naming Henry i had alot of this from family, but me and oh loved it and still do and we are so glad we stuck to it because it suits him so much now, His middle name is Vernon which everyone said was cruel to name him that but my oh's father was called Vernon and he is no longer with us so it was really important to oh
Its your baby hun you call her what your happy with :winkwink: xx


----------



## nats77

So I got a + opk tonight! How often do u think we should still bd? I thought tomorrow nite? But maybe when oh gets in from work in the morning? And at night? Sun? Opinions please guys x x


----------



## gemmy

when i get a positive i try for that day, one after and one after so for you Fri, sat, Sun. i have tried in past for twice a day but if we managed am and pm on either the o day or day after we tended to not manage at all the day after. but sound like you are going to have a really good chance as you have been being regularly building up to o then you've got in there day before. if i were you i would today in the am and if you don't again tonight do tomorrow morning but if you do tonight then maybe tomorrow evening! good luck catching that eggs!


----------



## nats77

Thanks gemmy, how are you doing? X


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> Thanks gemmy, how are you doing? X

not doing bad - well honestly i am just squinting over pictures and the test i did today at 9dpo. so much for waiting until 12dpo!

here are the pics - i thought bfn but the more i stare the more i feel something maybe coming. prob evap . any thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







1355664133931-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 6









1355663960357-1.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6









20121216_141028-1.jpg
File size: 7.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## leia37

i thought the same as you Gemmy, couldnt see anything in 1st one but the more i looked i thought i could see in the other two. might have line eye - do you think we've all spent so long staring at them that we see anyway. waiting eagerly for next lot. fingers crossed for you, hope it develops into your bfp xx


----------



## gemmy

thanks leia - i will do another tomorrow! i think you are right about the line eye! x


----------



## LittleSpy

Gemmy, I'm going to be a downer and tell you that I got a bunch of lines on those tests the first cycle ttc thie one. Two of them had dark, completely convincing lines but lots were light like what I see on that one. :nope: I wouldn't recommend those tests to anyone because they were heartbreaking for me. I so hope you get a bfp this cycle! Fx!


----------



## gemmy

LittleSpy said:


> Gemmy, I'm going to be a downer and tell you that I got a bunch of lines on those tests the first cycle ttc thie one. Two of them had dark, completely convincing lines but lots were light like what I see on that one. :nope: I wouldn't recommend those tests to anyone because they were heartbreaking for me. I so hope you get a bfp this cycle! Fx!

thanks so much little spy and thanks for honesty, i agree these tests aren't great - they are so cheap i don't trust them either. i told myself i wouldn't use ic s again having had my hopes up before. i guess sometimes they get you through the nasty 2ww and the horrible urges. i am not going to get my hopes up, only a few more days :)


----------



## LittleSpy

I don't know if you can get them there, but I had a great experience with Wondfos. I also used ics ttc Maisie that had a blue handle with no writing and they were great, too. I got them on ebay but couldnt find them this time which is how I ended up with those horrid green ones.


----------



## LittleSpy

Anyway, I should say the green ones are probably fine as long as you arent a horrible line eyed squinter like I am. :haha: And as long as you save your cup of pee so you can dip another test if the first one has a darker line. That was my mistake with them.


----------



## gemmy

unfortunately can't get the wondfos ones here. i had bad evaps with the blue ones i did order those off amazon originally. well i have four green ones left so will see how i get on. thanks for advice x


----------



## nats77

Gemmy I can't see a line Hun, but that doesn't mean it's not there it's different irl than in pictures! Will u test again today? Fingers crossed for you I hope this is your bfp! Good luck :winkwink: x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- I cant see anything but I was never that great at spotting lines. I hope that you get your BFP this month though! What a wonderful Christmas present that would be!

Nats- soundsl ike you did everything just right! Now the waiting begins...its lucky you have Christmas to distract you!

AFM- 25 weeks today. Still nameless baby....BLAH! 

Christmas- I have about 6 more presents to wrap and 1 to buy and Im done. I am going to wrap all the ones I have today so then I will only have the one I havent bought yet and the two mugs I ordered to wrap for the rest of the week. Then I can sit back and enjoy the last few days before Christmas. I was hoping to be done by now but it hasnt worked that way!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ooooo Im an eggplant! i didnt think Id be a new fruit for awhile!


----------



## nats77

thanks cris, yay on the eggplant!!!:happydance:
We didn't quite get it right, we didn't manage to get a bd in after i got positive! but to late now just gotta hope that they made it to the eggy! and yes the horrible horrible tww begins, yes thank goodness for christmas, definately working as a distraction as i still have so much to do!! But i fear the tww will still drag for me! the worst thing is once christmas is over i still have another week to get thru before i can test!!
Roll on new year and please please please let it bring me a baby that i can hold in my arms!!!!

Gemmy any news on you? did u test again?? keeping those fingers crossed for you xxx

linz, giraffes, first how's it going with your precious babys?

Hayley your next and it really doesn't seem that far away now! how are you feeling?

little hope your well?

xxxxx


----------



## gemmy

thanks ladies, I guess I was looking at an evaporation line. did one this morning and definately bfn. and just to rub salt in the wound I just saw a familiar browny colour on tissue that tell me af is coming. At 10dpo I often do spot :( However I am going to try to let christmas be my focus! I should be on cd4 on christmas day and then the time will fly. We will be fertile again in the first week of January and if we don't get a bfp mid jan then I will go to the doctors as that will be our 12th cycle and this is taking longer than #1!! Think something must make it hard for us.

Fx for you Nats that you get your BFP in the new year! 

Wishin you sound very christmas organised, I need to get wrapping and writing and possibly shopping! 

Hope all the bumps and babies are well :)


----------



## nats77

Aww sorry gemmy I have been there many many times so I feel ur pain :growlmad: maybe the new year will bring you something special :winkwink: here's hoping for you Hun x x x


----------



## nats77

I know it's way to early to ss but I have unbelievably sore bbs! :0 this is not a good sign for me. Last bfp my boobs didn't hurt at all! :(


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- I know how you feel.... I thought my first took a long time (9 months)... That is until the second took 15 months! I honesty started believing that it just would never happen. It was hard to stay optimistic month after month of BFNs but this group and my faith really kept me going. Dig deep and just KNOW that the BFP will happen sometimes its just going to happen according to Gods plan and not our own. I have my fingers crossed for you and Nats

Nats- I think you are still in it! Remember every pregnancy is different!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- It's just progesterone. That can happen regardless of being pregnant or not! I have a good feeling about this cycle for you! :thumbup: Try not to think about it (haha!).

Fx, gemmy!


----------



## nats77

Awww thanks little I hope your right! and yeah :rofl: about try not to think about it lol xx


----------



## wishnhoping

nothing much going on here....baby wise

I was so excited to be done with presents until my MIL informed me I need to bring 5 gifts to her Christmas eve party. We usually do games and everyone brings gifts for the games but since a lot of people werent coming this year I assumed that had been cancelled...damn it...5 more presents to buy and wrap


----------



## nats77

Argggghhhhhh I am driving myself mental ladies!!!!!
I know its not good to do it but I am SERIOUSLY OBSESSING!!!
Every twinge, or wave of nausea every little thing. I'm only 5dpo so wouldn't possibly have symptoms yet anyway! Why o why do i do it to myself????
I still feel as if this is going to be my month though ladies so maybe thats why?
I do not know what i would do without you guys!!! xxxxx


----------



## nats77

How are you Gemmy? any sign of the wicked witch yet? no news is good news!! xx


----------



## gemmy

wishnhoping said:


> Gemmy- I know how you feel.... I thought my first took a long time (9 months)... That is until the second took 15 months! I honesty started believing that it just would never happen. It was hard to stay optimistic month after month of BFNs but this group and my faith really kept me going. Dig deep and just KNOW that the BFP will happen sometimes its just going to happen according to Gods plan and not our own. I have my fingers crossed for you and Nats
> 
> Nats- I think you are still in it! Remember every pregnancy is different!

Thanks for this wishin, it made me feel better as my ds was 10 months (11 cycles) so now my second has exceeded this I was starting to think that I won't be that lucky again but I will hang in there. Maybe there is ment to be a gap larger than 3 years between my children, I just had 2-3 years in my head. ds will be 3 next july and now I won't be having a sept baby but I am making sure that I really enjoy my 2 year old instead of focusing on pregnancy so I have stopped coming on here during the day except briefly to add temp to ff. I will keep trying but not feel down!! And I agree - Nats you are soooo in so keep positive! 



nats77 said:


> Argggghhhhhh I am driving myself mental ladies!!!!!
> I know its not good to do it but I am SERIOUSLY OBSESSING!!!
> Every twinge, or wave of nausea every little thing. I'm only 5dpo so wouldn't possibly have symptoms yet anyway! Why o why do i do it to myself????
> I still feel as if this is going to be my month though ladies so maybe thats why?
> I do not know what i would do without you guys!!! xxxxx

It is soooo hard not to obsess I know. It is hard to tell what is pregnancy, what is ovulation and what we hope isn't af. But you know that something is going on in there so that has got to be good! I hope it's your month!!



nats77 said:


> How are you Gemmy? any sign of the wicked witch yet? no news is good news!! xx

I still have the browny dreggs I get for a couple of days. I am 100% positive this is af - not ib or anything. At least I can be happy that my cycle is now like clockwork (28 days, ovulated day 14 and assuming cd1 is friday which it looks like then LP will be 14 (it has lengthened from 12 days) this month so maybe next month will be the one. going to use pre seed again next month as my ewcm was rubbish last cycle. xx


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi Ladies, I hope all is well :hugs:

Been a little MIA, this year Christmas is kicking my ass..I usually have my shopping done in like october other than stocking stuffers and I am still shopping UGHHH!!!

I swear the older Allyson gets the harder it is to buy for her :shrug:
and Lindalynn I had got her a kickin piano activity center and thought I was done with her until Ally says" Momma wonder what Santa will bring sissy for christmas"
so before I could answer she says "I bet he gets her some clothes, Diapers, and some refills for her diaper genie" Thank Goodness I have that stuff bought and put away..:happydance: 

And on top of not having my shopping done Lindalynn has came down with a little cough and a stuffy nose. She is feeling a whole lot better now that I have vaporizers in every room of the house, I lysol everything like a hundred times a day and question everyone that comes to my house, if they have or had any kind of sign of having a cough or anything they don't come past the front door..I may sound crazy but the flu is going around really bad in my area and that is the last thing I need. I know she is bound to get sick but if I can prolong it then thats what I will do and of course one of DH's sisters gets mad last night because I wouldn't let her in the house because I could hear her barking(cough) walking up the sidewalk
I mean really what the hell did she think that was just gona let her come in and make both kids sick..I so wanted to punch her in the face when she pops off "Stacy she going to get sick eventually" I was like yea your right EVENTUALLY but not today..Do you all think I was in the wrong to not let her in, and questioning people when they come buy?

Sorry for the rant....


----------



## nats77

I'm totally on ur side first lol Made oh sleep on the sofa last nite because he said he felt sick! I was like well ur not sleeping with me or in the same room as Henry because I dont want to get sick before Christmas! Lol as it turned out I was up most of the night feeling sick anyway but fine in the morning ?? Weird huh? Hoping this is a good sign for me? So yeah I agree with you keep all bugs away definately till after Christmas xx


----------



## nats77

I've been getting period type pains today! Now this could just be the endometriosis returning because that's exactly how it used to feel, or maybe just maybe could it be implantation? I know I'm really clutching at straws here but I so want this!!! X


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I really hope your endometriosis doesnt come back! that would be horrible! FX that its a positive sign for you!

Gemmy- has the witch come full blown? I hope not!

First- I was and never have been overly cautious about germs and stuff like that so I would have let her in but not let her hold the baby. However, I am VERY mindful of other people and how they feel about the topic. I absolutely will not go anywhere that I will be around a lot of kids if I am sick and I will never let my son go to school or around his friends if he even remotely seems like he is sick. I hate when parents send their kids to school when they are clearly sick and dont even care that the entire room will end up with it. I think what you did is just fine and I wouldnt be insulted at all if you asked me not to come in. I wouldnt have shown up in the first place if I had a cough! Hope you have a sick free Christmas!


----------



## nats77

Well i've given up hope that feeling sick was a sign!
I just feel blurgh!! so tired, sicky, headache so i think its pretty safe to say i'm coming down with something horrible!
Just what i needed for christmas!! :cry: x

Hows everyone else? all sorted and ready to roll?? x

Oh and another friend had her baby yesterday, she's beautiful and what a great date to have a baby? 20 12 2012 xx

Oh yeah also can't remember if i updated or not but my very good friend who had ivf is coming up 10 weeks now and all is progressing really well!! xx

Thats it now i'm off lol xx


----------



## nats77

I'm back lol sorry for my multiple post's but u guys are really the only people who I can go on and on about this sort of stuff 2 without u thinking I've gone completely mad!!

Ok so I'm still feeling sicky! It comes in waves on and off, and every now and then I get a kind of tingling in my nips :blush: but I'm sure I've had this before and got a bfn but defo had it with Henry's bfp!! I've kind of convinced myself that I am going to get my bfp so I really hope I do else it will be incredibly hard to accept this month. 
Thanks for listening guys x x x


----------



## firsttimer30

nats77 said:


> I'm back lol sorry for my multiple post's but u guys are really the only people who I can go on and on about this sort of stuff 2 without u thinking I've gone completely mad!!
> 
> Ok so I'm still feeling sicky! It comes in waves on and off, and every now and then I get a kind of tingling in my nips :blush: but I'm sure I've had this before and got a bfn but defo had it with Henry's bfp!! I've kind of convinced myself that I am going to get my bfp so I really hope I do else it will be incredibly hard to accept this month.
> Thanks for listening guys x x x

Hope you get to feeling better along with a BFP...:hugs:


----------



## leia37

Have got everything crossed for you Nats xx


----------



## leia37

I couldnt resist, more pics of my little man :). not sure how well the 2nd one will come out, thats how he fell asleep on his dad :) x
 



Attached Files:







finn bath.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1









photo(10).jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nats77

Omg Leia he is just too cute! Gorgeous little fella ;) x x x


----------



## gemmy

what a little cutie leia!

yes wishin it was full blown af , nearly over so i am closer to ov again, it will be around new year.

i haven't been keeping up to date on here as also feel poorly. sinus problems now, feel dizzy and groggy so will try to get to the docs tomorrow. headache, snot and pain under my eye. not great for Christmas. however i am excited for my little boy :)

i hope you get your bfp nats. i know you are at the point of the cycle where you are pulled between hopefulNess and the feeling of dissspointment being around the corner. really hope you get your Christmas wish!

i wouldn't want coughing around a baby either especially that young so you go with your natural instinct :)

hope you all have a lovely Christmas xxx


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA, but Quinn is a handful! Nats, I hope this is your month!your symptoms sound positive and your timing was really good this month. Leia, your little boy is soooo adorable! Gemmy, crossing my fingers for you this month, too. Also, it's good to know you won't have to wait much longer for help if you do end up needing it. Hopefully you won't, but a backup plan at least makes you feel better! 

Afm - not much new here although thongs seem to be getting a little easier. Quinn only wakes once to feed between midnight and 6-8 am so I'm getting a decent amount of sleep these last few days. Still exclusively pumping as she will only feed from the breast for 5 minutes or so till she has to work for the hind milk and then she's over it. However, I'm goingbAck to work in a week and a half anyway, so I'll be pumping mostly at that point anyway. 

Wishin and Lilspy - hope you two are doing well! How are the bumps looking?

Haley - I can't believe how close you are to having Cora! I can't wait to see her!


----------



## nats77

Think I have been over reading everything :( feel completely normal today, and something else which may be nothing but last month a week before af due I lost 4 lb now this week which again is a week before af due I've had another big weight loss ( well I had before today when I have been bad bad bad food wise ) so I'm guessing that's what happens to me a week before af comes! So my point is af must be coming next week!! Prob best I start believing that af is gonna show maybe that way it'll b a little easier to handle :( x


----------



## gemmy

it is hard nats but try to let Christmas take your mind off it now. it is horrible waiting but all you can do is see what happens and yes sometimes it is easier to tell yourself you are not as you think you will be less disappointed but then you still have hope and can still feel disappointed. your wait will fly now; i really have everything crossed for you!!

merry Christmas to all you ladies, i am going to try and take a three day break from here and then i will be back peeing on opk s and temping. have a wonderful time wherever you are x


----------



## leia37

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas. Have a fabulous time xx

:xmas16:


----------



## nats77

A very merry Christmas to all our anti witch girls, hope u have a lovely time. 
Thanks for everything x x x x


----------



## firsttimer30

Lindalynn Louise 1st CHRISTmas
I hope all you lovely ladies had an amazing CHRISTmas! :hugs:


----------



## nats77

Aww she's beautiful first!! 

Well ladies today I thought I would :test: and it was negative :cry: but a bit later I looked again and I swear I could just make out a very very feint line! However I looked again later and couldn't see anything :cry:, so I went from feeling disappointed to feeling really happy and hopeful back to feeling fed up!
Tested again this avo and nothing! So obviously just had line eye, but the poas addiction is back in full swing, so I will be testing e everyday now until af shows!! 

Hope you all had a fab Christmas x x x x


----------



## LittleSpy

I hope you realize we need to see pics of all tests, nats. :winkwink:


----------



## nats77

I will post pics if they show anything but at the moment only negatives :( 
I think the line I was seeing was just an indent because its only at certain angels x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls so sorry been MIA- MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL OF YOU!!! I hope everyone had a nice time with their families.

I was a very lucky girl this year- I got lots of gift cards for new make up, to amazon so I can get some new books, DH got me a drill (I am the fixer in the family), and my favorite is the new diamon earrings my mom got me! So happy! 

As for baby- I have continued to call her Sammi and DH hasnt agreed to it but I think he pretty much knows Im not changing it. I have been getting a lot more tired but I have also been running around alot due to the holiday. I had some red twinged CM on christmas which worried me with being so far along and all but I just rested and everything seems ok. My next appt is on the 2nd. I will have my GD test and normal vital check, hb, etc...

work has been crazy so i better get to it!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Glad you had a great holiday.

I had my GTT today. It was fine, but the fruit punch flavor I got with Maisie was way more appealing to me than the orange crap they gave me this time. Yuck. I think Deucey and I have finally calmed down from it now.

I can't believe I have another appointment in 3 weeks and then I go every 2 weeks after that. :wacko: How is this happening so quickly?!


----------



## gemmy

hi girls, just checking in, glad you all doing well, we had a nice Christmas, it goes so fast! not been up to anything ttc but coming back around to it! looking forward to your test results nats !!


----------



## nats77

Do you see anything?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nats77

Same pic just a bit closer, do I have line eye? X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## gemmy

i see that i see that!!! on phone and zoomed in. not on first pic but definitely on second pic!!!

lucky girl i think you did it! test again!!


----------



## nats77

Gemmy do you really? You don't think I'm imagining it? Omg omg I can't believe it! Thanks Hun, lets hope this is it and you follow right behind me x x x


----------



## Haleytivet

Nats!!!! I see it also! On both tests actually!! Can't wait to see what the next test looks like but I am SOOOOO hopeful for you!!! This might be it!!! YAY


Hope everyone had a great Christmas. We have been extremely busy getting everything ready for Cora's arrival. My shower is next weekend and I have so much to do still.

Ahhhh... Well Hope everyone is doing well! Talk to ya'll soon!


----------



## nats77

Ok oh went and got a frer this morning here is the results xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nats77

Another shot x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leia37

wow Nats, cant deny that line. so happy for you. fingers crossed this is your sticky bean. lots of rest for you over next few weeks. :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gemmy

you did it hun so pleased for you! and you were not even confident around o time!! 

congratulations, what a way to start the new year :)


----------



## LittleSpy

YAY YAY YAY!!! I _KNEW_ it! :happydance: Congrats, Nats!!


----------



## Haleytivet

Wahooooo!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Get in with you OB asap!!!!

Yay!!! I'm super excited for you!!!!


----------



## nats77

Well I am super happy as u can imagine, but also I am very scared! 
I have got pains already but I am hoping this is just normal. I'm booked in to see specialist on 3rd of jan for my test results so im going to leave it at that for now and see what they say, hopefully they will give me something to help this little bean stick! I don't think I could take another loss, thank you all xxxx


----------



## Haleytivet

I would at least call. They might e able to put you on progesterone early to help!!! And who knows your levels may be superb this time around but I'd go get blood work asap to make sure you don't have low levels like me! I had 2 miscarriages due to low progesterone. The third time I got preggo they put me on it right away.. And well, we all know how that turned out ;) hehe

Lots of rest, hydrate, and enjoy your moment :)

Oh btw, what does hubby say???


----------



## Haleytivet

Oooo I'm so tickled for you!! Cora is too!! She is doing backflips in my belly!!!! Today is going to be a great day :) I just know it!!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Very excited for you, Nats. My friend who had the mmc around the same time as you is now about 12 weeks and baby is great! You guys had a very similar mmc from what you both shared and she's doing great this time. She didn't need progesterone supplements or anything (not that it would be a bad thing if they gave them to you as a precaution), I think it was just a genetic issue with her last pregnancy. :nope: Her doctor really scared her at her first appointment and u/s around 7 weeks - said baby looked "too broad" or some crap but everything was awesome at her appointment last week! I'm so hoping things go as well for you this time! I feel sure they will! :flower:


----------



## nats77

Thanks guys, I will call them but think they won't see me any earlier now anyway because of the new year, they don't do weekend appointments then its New Year's Day then I got an appointment wed's but we'll see,
Hubby is so so happy as well, probably because I won't be nagging him to bd anymore lol, no he is very smiley we just want all 2 b ok x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG OMG OMG!!! THIS IS NOT WHAT I WAS EXPECTING TO SEE WHEN I LOGGED IN TODAY!!!!

I Have chills and want to cry! I AM SOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!! Those lines are clear as day! OMG NATS IM SO HAPPY FOR OYU I CANT EVEN DESCRIBE IT!!!!:cloud9::happydance::happydance:

Take it extra easy! Dont even move haha!

I think you should call in and see if they can at least prescribe progesterone until the appt...it wont hurt and can be done over the phone. When you called to make your appt did you mention your previous losses?

Anyways...SOO OSOOO HAPPY!!!! WHAT A GREAT NEW YEAR!


----------



## nats77

Thanks cris, have been waiting for you to come on all day! Lol thank you so much for your happiness for me, it made me cry lol I guess I can blame the hormones for that, I have got an appointment with gp tomorrow morning, that's the best I could do, hopefully she will be understanding and sympathetic! Will update when I get back tomorrow, thanks again Hun I'm just so happy!!!!!
Please stick little bean please please please x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats my excitement for you is beyond words I'm going to pray so hard for this to be your sticky bean!! Def let us know how the appointment tomorrow goes

Ack!!! I'm so thrilled for you seriously!!!

Stick baby stick!!


----------



## linz143

Omg! !! Yay Nats! ! So glad you sent me a Facebook message or I wouldnt have logged in today! I'm sooooo excited for you hun! We all knew it was bound to happen soon for you! I just know this one is going to stick for sure. :) so happy for you my friend!


----------



## nats77

Thanks Linz, I'm so excited yet scared at the same time, but I wanted you to know. Hope you didn't mind the face book message, I just couldn't wait to tell you lol xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Okay, okay, okay, okay, okay.

We've reached a name decision. Again. Violet Isobel. Again. :haha:

Wonder if it will stick this time. :wacko:


----------



## nats77

Well my doctors visit this morning was useless! She did a pgt but she said she couldn't confirm that it was definitely positive because the line wasn't very dark!!! Wtf??? There was however a line because she showed me! Idiot! Then she said I don't have a urine infection but if I wanted she would give me some antibiotic's anyway, again wtf??? I told her every time I stand up that I'm getting extremely dizzy and she didn't check my blood pressure, so the whole trip was useless so I really have no choice now but to wait till thurs and see what the specialist says then. So in the meantime I am going to keep the pma and pray that my bean sticks x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- so sorry you had such a bad appt make sure you tell your doctor about the dizzy spells! Take it easy and drink lots of water!!

Julie- congrats on a name!!!


----------



## linz143

Nats, the same thing happened at my first dr appt! They said their tests were 100 miu sensitivity and because it was faint they guessed my level was about 25. Well it turned out after my beta it was 62. Yet they still refused to confirm the pregnancy until I had missed AF a few days later. Its like they refuse to believe you can get a bfp before a period is missed, which is so stupid. I totally know how you feel right now!


----------



## firsttimer30

Congrats Nats...I am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wishnhoping

Just wanted to check in on Nats- how you doing hun?

Haley- what about you? How are you feeling? Almost go time!!

Afm- finally found a painter to do the nursery so I should have it painted and ready for furniture by next weekend! Tomorrow I'm going to go pick out paint 


Anyone have big new year plans? We are making a roast and that's about it


----------



## Haleytivet

Things are going well. I'm starting to be quite miserable when sleeping, walking, getting out of chairs lol etc... Everything is starting to hurt!

Besides that things are going well. She is measuring a week early but my last ultrasound is Wednesday so we'll know for sure if my dates will change. The nursery is almost done! Ill post pics soon. My shower is Sunday so that'll keep me busy with organizing all the goodies we get. Just a few short weeks to go. Hubby and I just talked about starting to get our bags packed... Any recommendations on must haves??

Nats, how are you feeling??

Wishin, can't wait to see your nursery when it's done!

Linz, Quinn is so adorable!! 

Julie, love the name Violet!!

As for New Years plans... Nothing too much here. We go to a friends house every year and BBQ. Usually it's an all nighter, but this year I hope to be home and in bed shortly after midnight lol!!

Oh and we made a roast tonight! Yum!!


----------



## nats77

Hi guys thanks for asking after me, truth be told I'm worried sick! I did another frer this morning expecting it to be darker and its just the same :( I know I shouldn't keep testing but I am just so worred. I was Hoping it would put my mind at rest but itdid the opposite.
On top of that my anxiety is returning, Im Desperately trying to find a mediation cd suitable for first trimester but I don't think they exist.
On a better note my boobs are still very sore and nips are still sensitive, nausea comes and goes and I'm getting headaches so I'm guessing these are good signs?
Sorry for the selfish post but I just can't concentrate on anything right now!! Xx


----------



## leia37

Nats - dont worry, i thought mine would get darker quicker too but it didnt. so try not to worry, easier said than done, i know. thinking of you all the time. hang in there, its going to be a long couple of days.

Wishin - glad you get to sort your nursery now, looking forward to pics.

Haley - exciting time, get packing, its never too early.

Little - love Violet.

afm - tiredness has finally caught up with me. absolutely exhausted. keep forgetting everything. we have friends coming over tonight, they will be lucky if i make it to 10, let alone midnight :) .

Happy New Year to you all xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I know it's hard but try not to worry its not good for the baby! Easier said than done I'm sure, but try to think positive. I don't think your lines would get darker especially on a frer maybe try in a few days... But if I were you I'd stop testing 

Haley- sounds like you are at the finish line! Can't wait to see pics and hear about your shower! A friend of mine might be throwing me one too and I'm super excited because it will be more of a celebration than a formal bower and that's more of what I wanted for #2

Hospital bag- I think I waaaay over packed the first time. I'd say bring maybe 4-5 outfits for the baby and 1-2 for yourself. Toiletries (brush, toothpaste, deodorant, hair ties) I bought travel size so I could pack it all. Do not bring regular sized clothing being maternity wear an comfy clothes ur belly will still be big for a few days or weeks. The important thing is to bring stuff you will be comfortable in. I also took snacks for me and dh the first time but I won't be this time. We had visitors come and bring us food the entire Time and it just made for more stuff to lug back home. Linz will prob be able to provide the most insight right now since she just went through it.you and my sister are due around the same time and I told her by now she should have her hospital bag packed and her car seat installed


----------



## gemmy

happy New Year ladies :)


----------



## nats77

Happy new year to my lovely friends x x x x


----------



## firsttimer30

Happy New Year Ladies, I hope to keep talking to you ladies for years to come..Can't hardly believe it's been a year and what a year it has been I am truly blessed to have met such lovely ladies..So here's to good Health, Happy Babies and Crazy Ladies..<3


----------



## wishnhoping

Happy New Years ladies!!!! We have about 2 more hours until midnight but I know you are all already in 2013!

I hope we stay friends for many years as well!!


----------



## wishnhoping

So I'm kind of upset.... Remember I told you guys I won fantasy football and with the money I was going to pay someone to paint the nursery?

Well I hired someone to paint. I have been nominated the last few years as the most trustworthy one to hold on to the money for fantasy. So I went to get the money out to pay the painter and I'm coming up $200 short! I am so upset! I don't know what happened! I could have sworn that I counted and recounted that money before putting it away to make sure everyone had paid but now it's not adding up. There are two possibilities. 1. The night I collected the money I didn't pay attention and someone didnt pay (it's $200 a person) 2. I did collect and count the money as I remeber and someone stole the $200 from it.

Dh didn't know where I hid it and the only other person in our house has been a cleaning service I use. Either way since I am responsible for keeping the money I will have to eat the missing $200. That means I don't have enough to pay the painter and I certainly don't have enough to buy the crib.... I want to cry! I have no idea what happened!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris, that really sucks, but how much is the painter charging?! I thought you won like $1200?

So.... We're making some huge life changes in 2013! We don''t have details sorted yet but 1) we're selling our house 2) I'm quitting my job (while on maternity leave!) 3) we're moving upstate 4) I'm going back to school full time in August to take the classes I need to become a certified lactatiin consultant. I'm freaking out. I get really nervous about change. A 2nd baby was already enough change to get my heart racing. With all of this on top of it, my heart may explode. It's good stuff, though.


----------



## leia37

Wishn - sorry about the money. you must be feeling very disappointed right now. i hope you manage to sort it out so you can get your nursery painted and buy your cot. hugs xx

Little - sounds like really positive changes. good luck to you. lactation consultant sounds very interesting. xx

Nats - thinking of you, is it today or tomorrow you see the specialist? xx


----------



## nats77

Cris - so sorry Hun that really sucks! Would it not be cheaper for you to pay the 200 just to get the prize money? I know that's not the point but then at least u can do the nursery and get the cot u want? Hope u manage to sort it out.

Little - that all sounds exciting! Well done you!

Leia - thanks or remembering me Hun, my appointment is tomorrow can't come soon enough I tell u! I will update on my return ;) xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I made it into the championship round but did not win- so second place prize is $400. Since $200 is misisng from the money pile and I am responsible for it I feel its my responsiblity to just absorb that loss so instead of winning $400 I am getting $200. The crib I want is $250 and the painter is charging me $300. I had saved a little bit of extra money to cover the extra cost but now without the $200 I am going to only be able to afford the painter who I already have contracted. Otherwise Id say screw the painter buy the crib and paint the room myself. 

Im just super upset because its not like me to "misplace" things especially money. It makes me feel like Im either being duped and someone didnt pay or someone stole from me...either way Im really upset about it. 

On that note- My depression and anxiety issues have really been surfacing lately. I have had issues with both since I was 13 and I have been able to manage both without medication for most most part. This pregnancy has really been screwing with my hormones and Im getting concerned because I have had bad thoughts and thats always a big red flag to me. I plan on speaking about it with my Dr today. I have my GD test and an appt 

Besides that nothing much going on- I was excited to be getting started on the nursery but now I just feel anxiety. Not having enough money, getting the painter in and out around our schedule, not being able to afford the crib...etc


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Hopefully your tax return will cover the cost of the crib? It really sucks that now you're going to suspect either your friends or the cleaners. I've been screwed over a time or two and I feel so naive when it happens when really, it's not my/your fault. It's other people sucking. :nope:
And $300?! I know you're in a more expensive part of the country but please tell me that price includes the paint; or that the room is huge; or both! :wacko: I'm so cheap! :haha:

Hormones definitely screw with my depression/anxiety as well. Along with my work issues lately I've really been struggling. :hugs: I'm just trying to look forward to the positive changes later this year. I'm really on the brink of quitting my job but I _have_ to hold out for at least 2.5 more months (at which point I could probably get my OB to write me out of work).


----------



## wishnhoping

$300 is actually the cheapest I could find. The room isnt huge but they are taking down wallpaper and fixing a few cracks. The price includes the paint also. Other quotes I got ranged from $430-$850! I was expecting it to be around $250 which it is...the extra $50 is the paint

I def am suspicious of the cleaning lady and my friends now...its making my anxiety super bad. Bobby has also been talking about getting all these crazy tattooes and the thought of it has been keeping me up at night as well. I wish he realized how much his stupid comments actually impact me.


----------



## wishnhoping

On happy news- Baby girl has been super active today...nice change of pace. Shes stil not as strong or active as Brayden but today shes def letting me know shes there :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I forgot to say...Your plans are so exciting! I think you will be much happier and you will def get it all done as planned...I know it!


----------



## nats77

I'm bleeding :cry: so I guess this will end in yet another loss, had pains all day and now just been to the toilet and there is fresh blood on the tp I'm so upset I don't know how I will get thru this again, only blessing is its incredibly early think I'm done with it all now tbh sorry for the selfish post :cry:


----------



## LittleSpy

:hugs: Nats.
This baby is proof that it's possible to have cramps and bleeding and have things be okay. I bled from 8.5-11 weeks with this one. I really, really hope you get good news at your appointment tomorrow, hun.


----------



## linz143

Oh nats, I hope you get good news at the appointment tomorrow. Remember that I did have spotting from 12-15 dpo with this pregnancy though. I don't have much time to type right now because the LO is fussing, but I am thinking of you all and back to work tomorrow where I should have more time to respond.


----------



## nats77

More bleeding this morning so I tested again and it's negative now :cry:
I just can't believe it! Don't know if this is classed as a miscarriage or a chemical? Honestly I don't care!! all I class it as is down right cruel!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats - :hugs: I'm so sorry. I hope you keep your appointment today and fill them in on your losses and get them to check your progesterone levels (if it's appropriate at this time). Thinking of you.


----------



## nats77

Ok firstly sorry for the last post, I was pretty upset at the time :blush:
Well I had my appointment today, which has been bittersweet, today I lost my baby but I feel there is finally some hope of me holding my rainbow in my arms soon.
Test results showed a slight clotting disorder, but it should be treated with aspirin bit I'm to take it always not just from bfp, also they are going to prescribe me progesterone from bfp, but the best bit is they are refering me to St Mary's recurrent miscarriage clinic, so hopefully they will get some answers.
I asked the doctor if what I'd had this time was chemical or miscarriage and they said they would class it as miscarriage because I had positive pregnancy test's. so that takes me to a total of 5 angel babies :cry:, at least they have each other to fly high with.
Thank you for bearing with me ladies, I might take a bit of a break for a while just to get my head together, but I will be back :hugs: to all of you x x x x


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I am just speechless, my heart breaks for you. I really have nothing that I can say to make you feel better because this is so very unfair. I am so angry that its taken 5 losses for anyone there to take you seriously. I hope that the asprin and the new doctors help...I will continue to pray and think of you. I am just so so sorry for your loss


----------



## leia37

Nats, so sorry hon. wish i could give you a real big hug not just a virtual one. Glad you are finally getting some proper help but so sad for you that it has taken your angel babies to do so. we will be here for you when you need us xx
:hugs:


----------



## gemmy

nats just as the other ladies have said - so glad you are getting help :hugs:

funnily i have ordered baby aspirin on amazon and awaiting it as it was suggested to me by another lady on here who just got her bfp. she also ordered progesterone cream so i have some of that making its way to me now. won't do any harm.

i am positive you will get your rainbow baby, bless your angels. xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- this thread made me think of you. Just wondering if its something you have been tested for early on... 

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a38937664/just_take_the_freaking_test_grrr


----------



## nats77

Thanks cris, not early on no, I had a gd test when pregnant with Henry but that's it I think? Unless they have tested my blood for it I don't actually have a clue what I've been tested for? Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

May not hurt to ask for a glucose test to check for type 2 just to be on the safe side? I don't know how the healthcare system in the UK works, exactly. Essentially, if you want anything done in the US, you have to ask for it... specifically.

Like my boob dysfunction? Yeah, I can't seem to get any doctor to effing even touch it or try to do anything to help me. They essentially just tell me to use formula and get over it. It's really sad and frustrating. I had several blood levels that I wanted tested along with my blood glucose test last week and the OB I saw that day wouldn't even hear it because I waited so long in the waiting room that we had 3 minutes (no, really) for her to find the heartbeat and anwer any questions before I had my blood drawn. I couldn't get into my entire story and then tell her I was working with an IBCLC who wanted me to have "this, this, and this" tested that day. :nope: I started talking about it and she basically shut me up and told me that she was formula fed and turned out okay. :dohh: (and no, this isn't an assault against formula! I love formual, it's why Maisie is alive. But I'd also love my effing boobs to work like the entire medical profession and society seems to believe they should since apparently it's just entirely _impossible_ for that part of my body to not work correctly. :dohh::growlmad: I even read one doctor being quoted saying "It's a basic mammalian function," insinuating that all women should be able to produce enough millk for their babes. Oh, okay... so basic mammalian functions can't be issues for some people? Like how diabetic people don't produce enough insulin. Isn't _that_ a basic mammalian function? Like how some people are paralyzed and can't walk. Isn't _that_ a basic function? Like how some men's penises don't work? Isn't _that_ a basic function? Anway, you get my point!). Sorry about the rant. My point was, at least in the US, you have to take charge of your own healthcare and ask for things specifically otherwise, like that BabyCenter post was saying, it may be unlikely the actual problem will be found and addressed appropriately.


----------



## linz143

Nats, I am so sorry my friend. I want to cry for you with what you have had to go through! I'm glad the specialist seems to be taking you seriously, though and that you're getting a referral to a group that assists in specifically what you're experiencing. I guess the one good thing is that you don't have a problem GETTING pregnant, which would compound the whatever is happening. Once they figure it out, your next BFP should happen soon and we'll all get to see you go through a full pregnancy. <3 <3 <3


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey Nats- how you holding up hun? Thinking of you....

AFM- I am debating being put on antidepressant and am really scared to commit to it. Also, I figured out the whole missing money situation...I was basically over "paying" the winner by $200. He is supposed to win $1300 and I was giving him $1500...which account for my missing $200. So glad I worked it out but I feel really stupid now. Thankfully I didnt accuse anyone (to their face at least haha).

I now can pay the painter and have all but $28 to cover the crib cost. I actually went online and traded in our credit card points for a $100 babies r us card so thats going towards the crib and nursery set also 

I am not online much over the weekend but I hope everyone has a restful weekend!

Linz- Forgot to ask...hows going back to work been? Update us!


----------



## linz143

Cris - that is fantastic about the money! This means you don't have to worry about the cost of the painter or crib! Yaaay!

AFM - Back to work is going great. Tyler did fabulous yesterday, and I went home on my lunch to make sure he and Quinn got fed. After I got home at 5, I relieved him from duty until the following morning. I'm happy to be back at work, as I really needed some mental stimulation. While I love making faces and spending time with Quinn, she's not quite up to my level in conversation yet, and while she sleeps all I do is watch tv. Pumping at work is actually easier than at home! At home I pump and she sits in her swing and tolerates being out of my arms about 50% of the time. The other 50 % she starts screaming and I just have to finish pumping through the screams or cut the session short and pick her up. At work I can rest the bottles on my keyboard tray and keep working through the pumping since I have an office with blinds and a door that closes. My coworker even made me a little sign letting people know to absolutely not enter under any circumstances for the door.

Also, I had given up on swaddling after she was 1 week since she seemed to hate it and would fuss until she freed her arms, but last night I decided to try it again (she's been startling herself awake all night) and she slept IN HER OWN BED for 7 hours!!! 3 out of the last 4 nights she's given up her 3-4 am feed! So I am actually getting quite a bit of sleep! Also, my little chunker is now 12 lbs at 5 weeks!! Yikes!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- thats fantastic!!! Seems like you are adjusting really well! Sometimes it is nice to get away from the LO and have "normal" adult time. I remember the most frustrating part of having a baby for me was that I didnt know what he wanted. When he started talking life got sooo much better. I also was the first of my friends to get pregnant and felt really alone. This time around I have lots of mommy friends and I am looking forward to maternity leave so I can just "play" with the other moms. Most of them are SAHM and its always hard to coordinate our schedules. 

Julie- I dont have anything constructive to say about the whole breastfeeding thing, except that I am sorry people arent trying to be more helpful. I have never been one of those moms that feels ashamed to ahve formula fed, but in my case I really had no other option..it kind of makes it easier that it wasnt a choice I made I suppose. Hopefully you will have it easier this time around! **HUGS**


----------



## wishnhoping

PS Linz- Brayden HATED HATED HATED being swaddled from day 1. He never liked it and all my special swaddling blankets were given away unused for the most part. To this day he doesnt really like being covered so I have to make sure he has warm pjs. 

I hope baby girl (yea still nameless) enjoys being swaddled because I have heard it helps so much with the sleeping through the night! WISH ME LUCK!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well, that's the thing, Cris, I think it's harder for me that I don't have a choice. Yours don't work but you know why. I don't know why mine don't and no doctor I've seen has been willing to help me find out why and see if there is a solution. I know mine work better than some in the same boat with me, so at least I have that, I guess. Imagine if a doctor had the same response to a man with erectile dysfunction -- "Oh well, pleasure your partner/self in other ways and get over it! Use a sperm doner to artificially inseminate your wife if you want kids. Whatever." :haha: Sooooo glad you figured out that money situation!

Linz -- So glad back to work is going well so far! Pumping at work was definitely easier for me, too! And If your one month old starts sleeping through the night on a regular basis, I'm going to be really jealous.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- there are quite a few Violets popping up on my BBC birth board!


----------



## linz143

One of my friends named her daughter Violetta, which is pretty, but a bit much for my taste. Definitely like Violet better! 

Cris- no progress on Samantha with DH? Has he had any other suggestions?


----------



## wishnhoping

DH and I are just not getting along right now. I spent the entire day Saturday locked up in our bedroom and today I'm leaving to stay with a friend all day. I just can't stand him right now. A lot of it may just be my hormones going crazy but he's also been a real duck lately. Just really selfish, inconsiderate, and not even tryingto be understanding. I am trying to keep my distance before I say something ill regret later.

No progress with the name. I have been trying to think of other names to try on him but haven't come up with any. We will end up
Having to each come up with 5 and the 
Hope one matches... I doubt I could come up with 5 though

The nursery looks great. It's a darker purple than I imagined but I think it will work really well with the nursery set I'm getting.


----------



## wishnhoping

And no DH hasn't come up with any serious suggestions of his own. U think the last
One was Brandina or something stupid like that


----------



## LittleSpy

That's what was driving me nuts about my hubby, Cris. He would hem and haw about my suggestions but wouldn't have and of his own that he felt strongly about. I know Violet is going to be more popular than I'd like but I'm trying to get past it because I love it, hubby says it's his favorite now, and I'm so done agonizing over names!! Not to mention Violet and Isobel are both characters on Downton Abbey. Lord help us with the comments we are going to get when we announce her name (which, I think won't be until she is born).


----------



## wishnhoping

Well there are over 10,000 women in the birh board ad I saw it come up maybe 3 times so its not that common! I also saw one lady mention Imogen (sp?) and I thi k she might have been one of the ones considering Violet... I was like Julie?!


----------



## wishnhoping

Ack! Im still an eggplant! I was hoping being in the 3rd tri and 28 weeks Id get to be something different! 

Linz when does it change? I know you looked into it haha

Hows everyone?

Im ok...painting in the nursery is completed. the purple i chose is a tad brighter and darker than i had anticipated but i still love it. I think it will complement the green in the nursery set i chose. The plan is to get the furniture i already have in place then wait for my gift card to come in so i can put the crib together. After that im pretty much wiating on my shower before buying anything else my self. i keep getting yelled at for buying stuff off my registry but they dont understand that my original reason for making a registry is so that i knew what i needed to get! i will prob end up buying the nursery set myself since its over $100...since this will be my second baby shower i really want to keep the gifts under $50 tops. My registry is mostly nursery items (decor) and sheets. 

Once I put the crib together my plan is to start putting my hospital bag together. i want to keep it minimal this time around since i had waaay too much last time


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Seriously? I'm an eggplant for at least 2 more weeks? BOOO!!!

I hit some major nesting mode at like 9pm last night (after having absolutely no motivation all weekend. Great). Got a lot of our laundry room and bedroom cleaned and gathered a box full of stuff to donate. I even unpacked my suitcase from our last trip (in October...) so now it's empty and ready to be packed for the hospital. I laughed because I JUST had to unpack the remaining stuff from the hospital from having Maisie in order to pack for our trip in October. :haha::blush: I obviously don't use that suitcase very often.

I'm working on revamping a toy box for Maisie. And aside from that, my big project this week is to totally clean our bedroom (it's so, so bad. Clothes/sheets/towels everywhere). Then once that's done, we'll get the crib and side car it to our bed and I'll get new bedding for Maisie and that'll pretty much be it, I guess. I'm waffling on painting the nursery. It's so much work and although it may be better for selling the house to have a lighter more gender neutral color, the buyer is probably just going to paint over it anyway. :shrug:


----------



## wishnhoping

Im still moving little tid bits that used to be my stepson's from the room. He will now share a room with Brayden (bunk beds) and the baby will have her own room. It will most likely be like that forever. I dont want the boy/girl sharing to occur espcially since Id want to move brayden out of the room when he hits puberty anyways...so might as well jsut let the boys share now. Plus we get stepson every other weekend so he isnt in there much. Long term...like when stepson hits puberty which is prob soon I might consider moving him into the basement so he can have some "teenage space". Hes only 11 right now but I know those 'changes' are coming sooner rather than later. So sad :(

Besides building the crib and moving odds and ends to the boys room I dont have much to do so Im thinking that I should finally start and finish Brayden's baby book...lol opsie...I suck at that stuff


----------



## wishnhoping

I sometimes still think Im pregnant with a boy....weird

Nats- havent heard from you...are you ok? Still thinking of you **HUG**


----------



## LittleSpy

I seem to have a hard time wrapping my head around a girl, too. :shrug: But she has quite obviously been one both times they've looked.


So.... my family sucks. It's not like a brand new revelation for me, but has definitely been reinforced. They have no problem supporting and enabling alcoholic drug addicts but when it comes to following through with the help they offered us so that I could go back to school and stay home mostly with the girls, they've let me down. I think the part that upsets me most is that I ever believed the were going to actually help in the first place. How many times am I going to allow them to even put me in a position to be able to disappoint me? :dohh: So, the new determination, which is similar to the old one, is that my mother is the only family member I have who actually gives a shit about me. And that's fine. Because now I know for sure and I don't have to feel guilty about not coming around as much as they claim they'd like. Eff 'em.


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- sorry your family is being like that again :( although Im happy your mom seems to be stepping up, I know you have had problems with her being there before. Are you still going to go to school and do the whole lactation thing? 

AFM- Kind of bored at work today and tried to look for a cute outfit to bring baby girl in and i didnt see anything i like...blargh...i dont think im being overly picky! I want a one piece preferably cotton...is that too much to ask for?


----------



## LittleSpy

It's the Cris and Julie show! (Can you believe I just spelled my own name wrong? I typed "July." :wacko: OMG)

I'm still planning to continue my education but we're just back to what we were doing in the first place which is figuring out how to make it happen on our own. Which I was stressed out about but okay with. My family were the ones who started offering help... and then backtracked. Whatever.

I still don't want my mom like... up in my business at the hospital or spending lots of nights with us when we get home as soon as baby is born. She cares, but she's also a drama queen and still clashes with me on a personal level and drives me nuts. :haha:

I haven't even thought about what to bring baby home in. I brought Maisie home in a cute little bright green cotton dress. But I feel like it was a pain to get on her and was pretty silly and pointless. So this one's probably coming home in a comfy snap-up cotton sleep and play. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

I honestly have no idea what Brayden came home in....I know that for him my most exciting purchase was his steelers onesie..that was his first outfit at the hospital! yay!

I have just been bored at work and didnt really know what to do with myself so I started looking. I think I did already buy a sleeper thats cotton..end of March is still chilly here but I think fleece is a tad too much. Eh..whatever...


----------



## leia37

Hi ladies, 

Wishin - not sure if i already said but glad you sorted the money and your nursery is looking good.

Little - sorry your family is being crap. :( . There is nothing like family to build up your hopes only to crush them again. Good luck sorting it out yourselves. it will happen if you want it to.

Linz - glad going back to work has worked out for you and that Quinn is sleeping well - not too jealous!!!

AFM - a year ago today i was having a quickie in the woods leading to the beautiful baby thats sleeping in my arms :). 
Feel like i'm not getting much sleep at all. so tired. feeding lying down but now seems like my nipple is being used as a dummy and i wake up aching as i've slept in funny position. 
baby wearing so i can get things done is killing my back although we are now getting more time where he is happy in his bouncy chair or in his door bouncer. 
Starting to get excited about starting weaning although he has only just reached 4 months (3 months adjusted) but want to hold off till 6 months. its going to be hard waiting. 
He is so smiley and getting very chatty now. Cant wait till he wants to play. not really interested in toys. loves watching us and his sisters and brother and loves the flashing lights of the tv (so bad). :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Leia- I seriously almost spit my drink out at "a quickie in the woods" thats classic! LMAO!

I cant believe its been 4 months! We need updated pictures! 

Last night I re-organized the babys closet for the millionth time and pulled out the bags of clothes I already have so I can throw them in the washer. My stupid babies r us gift card still hasnt arrived so I cant go get the crib just yet.

To do list:
wash and sort clothes
buy and put together crib
hospital bag

Thats really all I can think of that I have to do....anyone else think of anything I need?


----------



## LittleSpy

leia -- Glad everything is going (relatively) well! Would a more ergonomic baby carrier help? I guess not worth the bother for you if he's starting to be okay playing elsewhere for a bit. And I know all about feeling unrested and like you've slept in a funny position. I have no idea how cosleeping became a habit for us but it has. And it's my and hubby's fault becuase Maisie is generally fine sleeping all night in her crib! :dohh: I just hate going to bed without her, so even if she has fallen asleep in her crib, I'll go dig her out of it when I go to bed. :blush:

Cris -- Install carseat? Bit early for that, but still needs to happen. Wash/sterilize bottles? That's another toward the end thing, though.


----------



## wishnhoping

I hate co-sleeping! I cant believe you take her out of the crib you crazy lady! We found that co-sleeping was the easiest for the first almost 3 years because he was sick all the time and getting up multiple times a night to check on him or medicate him was too much. Hes finally healthy and sleeping in his own bed! THANK GOODNESS! Hes such a bed hog! 

The car seat is on my to do list...I have to figure out how to put the harness strap back on the base because my sister took it off for whatever reason. I think I will install the carseat this weekend since itll be relatively warm...its really early but it will get the damn thing out of my house and also the only person who sits where its going to go is my stepson and i will only be seeing him a few times and he can sit in the back anyways. 

The bottles, drop ins, formula and new nipples are all in the kitchen pantry...need to stralize the bottles but will do that while on maternity leave :)


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL, I have no idea why I'm compelled to take her out of the crib. Whenever she goes to sleep there, I think "FINALLY! I'm going to get a decent night of sleep!" and every. single. time. I lie in bed alone for like 20 seconds before getting up to get her. :dohh: Did it just last night. And yes, she's a terrible bed hog! And she always ends up kicking me in the ear or standing up on my boob or something ridiculously painful. :wacko: We have *got* to break the habit before Violet is born, though. We only have a queen size bed and my experience with newborns (based only on Maisie) is that they don't sleep. So having Maisie and a newborn in bed is not going to work at all.

So, you all know the drama I've had at work lately. Well, the HR director has decided she wants one of the things I do turned around within 10 calendar days of receipt. So, last Thursday, I gave her 5 that I had received December 27 and 28 (so, 6-7 days had already elapsed because I was off 4 of them for the weekend and New Year's). She's now had them on her desk for 6 days..... Soooooo.... yeah. Kind of missed that deadline. She's such an idiot!! :dohh: And no doubt I'm now going to get chewed out for bringing it to her attention that she's the reason I'm missing her completely unreasonable deadlines (okay, I was a little more tactful than to say that, but that was the gist of it). I sent my thoughts to her via e-mail because I'm all kinds of documenting this sh*t. I don't even have words to describe how frustrated I am here every day. My friend (who is a manager in my department) told me her employee informed her yesterday that she's looking for another job because she just can't take it anymore (she's worked here for less than 4 months!).


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- it's never good when the turn over rate is bad. I worked at a place like that before and the only reason I stuck around was because they were able to be so flexible with my schedules (I was still in school). Given the choice now I never would have stayed 
I hope the email gets things resolved for you and if not i at least hope they don't blame you!!


Afm- for the second time this week I have seen twinges of blood on the tp.... Not sure how common that is at 28 weeks but since I ha this problem earlier on in the pregnancy I wasn't too concerned but two friends told me to call it in so I did.... Just to be on the safe side. I hope it's nothing!


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm sure it's nothing. But better safe than sorry. And even if it was like worst-case, baby would end up being just fine after a few weeks in the NICU even being born now. So much less scary for me now knowing survival rates are already so high at 27 weeks. Though of course I want her to stay in there for _at least_ 11-12 more (but no more than 13 more! :haha:).

I've been having _lots_ of *strong* BH contractions for a few days now. I had nearly constant BH contractions from this point on with Maisie, turning quite painful around 38-39 weeks so I guess I'm in for the same fun ride again this time. My uterus really needs to calm the eff down. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

So I havent felt any BH yet...well I did but for a very short time and very very mild...I would LOVE to feel some more becasue it would mean Im making some kind of progress right? I dont really remember them being painful, just uncomfortable. The way this pregnancy is going though I wouldnt be surprised if the opposite happens 

So yesterday I called the Dr told them I had seen some pink on the toilet paper...not much but that I wanted to call in and just be safe. I wasnt expecting them to tell me to go to L&D but they did....turn out my cervix is very aggitated. When they checked me she said I had "an angry cervix"....I busted out laughing because just the way she said it sounded so ridiculous. So yea...my cervix is just super sensitive and it doesnt help that baby girl keeps jumping on it or punching it..whatever shes doing...

hows everyone else?


----------



## linz143

Angry cervix? Lol! I mean, I'm not laughing if that affects the baby in any way, but it does sound funny! And wishin, BH do NOT progress effacing or dilating the cervix. The doctor and delivery told me that contractions have to be STRONG, painful, and 2-3 minutes apart to actually progress you. I had BH contractions starting around 30 weeks and quite regularly the last few weeks. The whole last week they were 10-15 minutes apart, and still nothing.

AFM - Got some baby smiles the other day and it was the cutest thing ever! I guess this is really her first milestone. Not sure what the next one is... reaching out for things? Laughing? When I left the house this morning she was being fussy and squirmy and not wanting to go back to sleep while Tyler was holding her even though she was clearly tired. About a half an hour ago, Tyler sent me a text telling me that the cat jumped up on the couch, curled up against Quinn, and purred her to sleep. I about died knowing that I had missed that!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, wishn, they don't do anything. :nope: In fact, I progressed from 1cm dilated to 3cm dilated between 37 and 38 weeks when mine started getting painful. And I was still 3cm when I went to be induced at 40+5. :dohh: After what I had been through for 2 weeks, I thought for sure baby should be about to fall right out at any moment. :haha:

I'm sorry about your angry cervix. It is a funny term. I'm assuming that's not bad for baby, at all, right? Did they put you on pelvic rest or just basically tell you to stop worrying about it?

Linz -- I had to laugh at your description of Quinn when you left this morning... because that's what Maisie was doing with Scott. Don't tell Tyler it doesn't get easier, okay? :haha: Just kidding, it totally gets easier... and harder. :wacko: :haha: Go sink cat! Looove baby smiles! I think Maisie started those around the same time (5 weeks?). And then I started barely squeezing some baby laughs out of her around 10 weeks. Those never get old. I still make myself look like a total idiot on a daily basis to make her laugh.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hmmm dont know why I thought they meant your body was doing something. Thanks for clearing that up :)

I really don't remember having any painful contractions until I went into labor. It could just be my mommy amnesia though

As for my "angry cervix" laugh away... It doesn't hurt the baby or me for that matter! It's a totally ridiculous term I couldn't believe she said that lol. Basically no sex was all she told me...and yea that wasn't happening anyways!


----------



## linz143

Yeah my contractions were not classified as painful until 2 am of the day she was born! Up until then I had been having contractions 5 minutes apart but didn't know until they hooked me up to the monitor. I couldn't even feel all of them the night before she was born.


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, it seems I missed a lot! I'm still catching up but just wanted to check in, 
Cris 'angry cervix' made me chuckle, like it told the docs to do one or something? Maybe it was cursing? Sorry but yes a funny picture in my head :wacko: glad it's nothing to worry about though :thumbup:

Leia glad all is well with you, in need of some pics please!

Linz love that sink cat is babysitting :haha: am enjoying the pics on fb :winkwink:

Little sounds like your in It for the long haul with the bh! Maybe she's letting you know she likes the name violet isobel? I like it to :winkwink: and they are two of my daughters best friends names!!

Hayley not long now, ur baby shower looked amazing, and I love love love your maternity pics :thumbup:

First, giraffes how's you guys? Pics please :winkwink:

Gemmy how are you? U must be in tww now right? 

Afm I'm ok, having good days and bad but trying to stay positive, no signs of ovulating yet which is getting late for me so not sure if I'm going to this month but fingers crossed :winkwink: xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, the painful contractions were my 2-weeks-of-false-labor-fun. :dohh: Seriously, uterus. Chill. My contractions didn't really change until I had been hooked up to pitocin for a few hours and then they got more crampy-type painful. And then they got super intense with literally no break between and just proceeded to straight up kick my ass for the next several hours. :haha: Can hardly wait to do it again. :wacko:

Nats -- Will you be trying this month (assuming you ovulate)? I'm glad you're having some good days. :flower:

Cris -- Yay! You're a squash now! :happydance: Only 2 fruits to go!

OMG, so yeah, nesting is happening. And at a great time since I'm trying to get my house cleaned up to sell! :haha: I can't believe the crap I'm trashing and donating. I'm so sick of STUFF!


----------



## wishnhoping

YAY IM A SQUASH IM A SQUASH!!!!!

I am pretty much done with everything I can do on my "to do list". Hospital bag is partially packed...the stuff that isnt packed is stuff I will put in closer to my due date..stuff I still use etc. Car seat is installed and all baby clothes are cleaned. I havent really put the clothes away because my dumba$$ forgot to buy hangers. I used to have a dresser for when DS was a baby but the room is too small for that. Thankfully the closet has an awesome organizational system in it and plenty of room so itll still work. I will have to hang a lot of the stuff though. 

*Hang/put away clothes
* finish hospital bag
* wait for crib to come in (ordered it this weekend) put together crib

Thats pretty much all I have left.

I am in MAJOR nesting mode though so I am clearing out lots of closets and storage spaces. Today I plan on getting rid of more STUFF we have stuffed away under the steps... I hate clutter! 

On fun news- I went to check my registry to see if anything was on sale since I have some extra money coming in this month and like 6 items have been bought off my registry!!! I was so surprised and extremely happy! My surprise shower must be coming up lol!


----------



## gemmy

hey ladies hope you all well - yes nats at the end of my 2ww - not pregnant :(. spotting tonight at 11dpo, temp low this morning and a bfn. on to my 13th cycle. good luck to you x

love to the bumps and babies x


----------



## nats77

Awwww sorry to hear that gemmy, 

Yes little if I ever get a positive opk we will be trying, we are bding anyway but just when we feel like it as no positive opk yet, not even close yet! Really don't think it's going to happen this cycle :nope:


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies! 

Things are creeping up on us! I wish I was as on top of everything as Wishin is!! Are you available for hire?? Lol

We got a ton done this weekend but really wanted to pack our bags and get the car seat installed. Neither happened, but we did get all the duplicates from my shower returned and purchased a few items that were on sale. We have a good deal of stuff to still buy but with all the gift cards and returned amount we shouldn't have to pay out of pocket for anything! 

Her room is almost ready. Just waiting on the dresser topper to come in for the changing pad and such! I can't believe it's so close. I go back to the Dr tomorrow :) Been having loads of BH contractions... Joy! And sleep is pretty much not happening :( 

Hope all is well!! 

Nats, been thinking of you dear! Hope you are doing ok!! 

:hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley, you're way more on top of it than I am! I *just* started getting stuff ready this weekend.

OMG, Maisie won't stop screaming tonight. I'm losing my mind. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I am a crazy lady....sounds like you are doing everything just right and on normal people time haha

gemmy- **hugs**

Nats- how are the kids? the weight loss? you're a busy lady!

AFM- I have been finally feeling baby girl move around more. I dont really think shes more active ..just bigger..so I can feel it more. Shes still nameless. 

Last night DH kept me up with his tv blaring (hes partially deaf) until 2am then finally when he went to sleep DS woke me up because he was having bad dreams about witches...then I finally got him into bed and DH decided he wanted to not only hog the bed but sleep damn near on top of me...I finally was able to roll him off and DS came back in and I realized he was running a fever..so I told him to hop on into bed with us. Needless to say I got ZERO sleep. I am super tired and cranky today. A nap is def going to be in order!


----------



## nats77

Ah cris the joys of oh and ds lol, 
Hope lo is ok and not to poorly, 
Good to hear that baby is moving around more, puts ur mind at rest doesn't it.
I'm doing ok, I think my opks are finally starting to change :happydance: didn't think it was going to happen, typically oh is off sick today so might not get a chance to bd if he's poorly. But fingers crossed I'll convince him lol.

All my beautiful children are well thank you (thank goodness) Henry is supposed to be having his very long hair cut tonight, so look out for pics on fb! I'm scared as I don't want it done but he has been confused for a girl so I guess it's time!
The weight loss isn't going quite so well, had a rubbish couple of weeks and lost incentive, did lots of comfort eating, so not looking forward to tomorrow's weigh in but I am going to start again so hopefully not to much damage done xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- Woohoo for opk changes! :happydance:

Cris -- Hope B is feeling okay today! Sorrry you got no sleep. I slept like crap, too. I'm finally getting too big to really sleep on my tummy and since that's really the only way I sleep well, I guess it's crap sleep from now on. :dohh::nope:

Crib is being delivered today! I jumped the gun and ordered it last week after seing a price hike on the 2 finishes other than the one we wanted. Then I was feeling rich for some reason so bought a new laptop since my died over a month ago.... and then on Friday night our washing machine broke. :nope: Hubby thinks it's the control board which means it would cost hundreds of dollars to have someone come out and repair it (why the eff did I ever feel a need to buy an electronic HE frontloading money pit?!). I'm totally just going to replace it with a cheap top loader from someone on Craigslist. I could have bought 20 of them for what I paid 5 years ago for our stupid washer. Ugh. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- I cant wait to see Henry's haircut. I love letting Bryadens hair grow out because it gives him more of a baby look...I swear he looks lke a grown man when I get it cut...its so sad :( ...Im super excited that your OPKs are doing something! Keep us posted!

Julie- Brayden is feeling ok but hes totally milking it...I told him that sick people need to stay on the couch and rest so he refused to get up to do anything but pee...which ended up in "mommmmyyyy i need this...mommmyyyyy i neeed that..." oy! holy patience! You made me giggle with your **I was feeling rich** comment...thats so very unlike you to spend so much money! Also about the washer/dryer...when I went to sears DH and I were pretty set on getting the latest washer/dryer combo and thankfully the sears guy was very honest with us and told us that they are a money pit and basically talked us out of it. Since then I have been told by several people who own them that thye always have problems. I am glad the sears guy was so honest!


----------



## wishnhoping

So I have had some light blood on the tp again....I know now its from my "angry cervix" but uhm should I do anything about it?


----------



## nats77

It can't hurt to get it checked Hun, will put ur mind at rest :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I just spent some time reseraching "angry cervix" and I guess the technical term is 'friable cervix'...just really sensitive and bleeds easily, usually after exams or sex (I have had neither) 

Its really not much blood at all my concern is more that it keeps happening rather than the fact that it is happening...dunno


----------



## wishnhoping

ok I have to vent

One of my FB friends just posted her LO's first pee pee on the potty...I know tis exciting but I really dont care to see it! I mean I remember posting about Brayden going potty but I didnt show pictures!!! I hope she doesnt post a poop picture too when that happens...Im ok with my child bodily functions but I dont need to see your kids' ok?! thanks!

ok vent over


Julie- I think you sohuld know who I am talking about I just realized shes prb on both our friends list


----------



## nats77

Yay yay yay :happydance: finally got a very strong definate positive on opk! Will bd tonight and hope and pray that will be enough, didn't get a chance to bd last nite as oh not feeling well so only leaves tonight really, maybe tomorrow? Just gotta hope for the best :winkwink: xx


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> ok I have to vent
> 
> One of my FB friends just posted her LO's first pee pee on the potty...I know tis exciting but I really dont care to see it! I mean I remember posting about Brayden going potty but I didnt show pictures!!! I hope she doesnt post a poop picture too when that happens...Im ok with my child bodily functions but I dont need to see your kids' ok?! thanks!
> 
> ok vent over
> 
> 
> Julie- I think you sohuld know who I am talking about I just realized shes prb on both our friends list

Um yeah. I just saw that like 15 minutes ago. SERIOUSLY? Why do I need to look at your kid's piss? :wacko: That was a little bit much. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Get it, Nats! :sex:


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Nats!!!! Get it in when you can! Keep us posted!

Julie- I'm glad I wasn't being dramatic and you thought it was too much too!


----------



## linz143

Nats - Get it girl!!

AFM - BD is still very painful... BTDT moms, when does it get better?


----------



## nats77

Well after much persuasion we bd last nite! Whoop whoop! I just hope that was enough, it's only been twice this cycle once on Saturday morning, then on weds nite but like I said very strong positive opk yesterday so just hoping it was it! Will continue with opks for a few days just to see what they doing as they have Been a bit screwy this cycle, after that nothing more I can do except go and collect my progesteone ( yay :happydance: yay ) and hope and pray and keep everything cossed! 

Linz - it varies is the answer to that, sorry I know that's not what u want to hear but it's the truth, my first I had a few stitches and I think it was 5-6 weeks till I felt 'normal' down there and no pain on bd, my second I had no stitches and an easy birth, I was bd again pretty quick about 3 weeks and all was fine, with Henry after about 50+ stitches and third degree tears into the muscle it was a long time before I felt normal down there! And I think it was about 3 1/2 months before I even considered bding!! Sorry I can't help more, I would say though if ur concerned at all I would get it looked at just to make sure all is well. I can't remember if u had stitches? But it can take time to heal, good luck :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I have no idea when sex gets better but I was petrified of getting pregnant again and opt DH didn't get any for quite some time

It's 4am and I'm wide awake...have been for awhile

On happy news- my mom bought me my nursery set... Most of it! I can't wait for it to get here! So excited! 

Oh and baby girl is still nameless... I'm really starting to worry that she will get here and not have a name. I'm also having a hard time bonding with her :(


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- love your new profile pic :)


----------



## LittleSpy

linz143 said:


> Nats - Get it girl!!
> 
> AFM - BD is still very painful... BTDT moms, when does it get better?

I'll be honest -- it was very painful for me for us to conceive this one (we started trying when Maisie was 11 months old). :nope: And I can't at all without lubricant (never a problem before). :shrug: I wasn't even "cleared" for it at the point you are now, though, because I had so many stitches they hadn't dissoved. I was 3-4 months pp before we even tried. And after we tried that time and it was horrible, we didn't again for a couple of months. My very least favorite position (on top :blush:) hurts the least.

Maybe tmi, but for me, now, the pain is mostly in my perineal area. It's not like it's inside, even though I had a lot of stitches there, too. I guess torn muscles take a really long time to fully heal. I still even have pain when I squat or sit in a weird position. :shrug: And I'll be 18 months pp on Sunday.


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I've given up even trying to bond with V right now.

I never felt that much of a bond with Maisie while pregnant. Maybe just a little toward the end (like 37+ weeks). I honestly didn't bond well with her until she was 2-3 months old. :shrug: Of course I loved her and had all those good instincts to take care of her and protect her, but as far as really feeling close to her, it took me a while. I think PPD and breastfeeding struggles played a pretty big role in me feeling that way. :shrug:

I'm so bonded to her now, though, I actually feel terribly guilty about being pregnant and having another baby. :dohh: I worry so much about what she's going to think about everything. And she's such a mama's girl (right now -- hasn't always been), I'm afraid she's going to feel displaced by the baby (who will inevitably be attached to me for at least the first couple of months). Thinking about being away from her at night when I'm in the hospital makes me sad. Makes me hope I have the baby at like 3am so I can count that as one of my nights in the hospital. :wacko: It's kind of ridiculous.


----------



## nats77

I can't believe the trouble I am having getting this progesterone! I need to vent ladies sorry :growlmad:

Well first my specialist said it was fine for me to have progesterone if I wanted it and he would contact my gp to ask for them to write me up a prescription.
So I contacted my gp to ask for this prescription, they said they couldn't prescribe because specialist had not specified which form of progesterone or how much, so I had to contact the specialist at the hospital to ask them to contact my gp and let them know the dose and firm of progesterone! ( sounds simple huh?) 
The secretary got funny with me and said that the gp should of made contact themselves and not me but that should would speak to the specialist and ask him to send a fax to gp, ok thanks!
Contacted gp again who said they had received fax but it only states what form of progesterone and not what strength or how many times, was now starting to get slightly fed up of this, so eventually my gp agreed to write me. Prescription for what I wanted, at last!
Been to collect prescription today and she only wrote me up for a weeks worth! What? Are you serious? I need twelve weeks worth!
So now I am waiting yet again for doctors to contact me to see if I can get another eleven weeks worth! But it will be another different doctor so will probably have to go thru this whole long winded and very irritating process once again!
RAH :growlmad:

Also, ( sorry to winge on about me again ) my opks are still showing pretty dark not quite a positive but only very slightly off, so I think we need to bd tonight as well, I know oh is not going to be too thrilled about this as he is working incredibly hard right now and is exhausted, was difficult enough to get him to agree last nite! Oh well I'll just hope for the best, if its meant to be and all that :shrug:
Thanks for reading, xxx

Linz I love ur profile pic too, and cris hope you get some sleep tonight xxx


----------



## linz143

Thanks for your answers ladies! Yes I did get cleared by the doctor at my 5 week pp*checkup, as my stitches came out the week before. However, my labia tore in 3 different places during the birth, so I think those places are what still hurts. I'll try the on top position, Lilspy. Thanks for the recommendation!

Nats, sounds good for you this month! Dh and I only bd once during the cycle I got pregnant and it was the evening I got a pos opk! 

Wishin, dont worry too much about the name. Even if you dont have one when you are in labor, dh will probably let you pick whatever you want after seeing you work so hard during the birth! :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- ha! clearly you do not know my husband..But honestly at this point I dont even know what the hell I wanna call her. 

Julie- I remember having a bond with Brayden, but he was kind of playful in the womb...or at least I thought he was haha. He hated things on my belly so I would put random stuff on top of him so he would kick or punch it off. I remember talking to him and rubbing him....with her I usually only talk to her when shes hurting me. Plus Im counting down the days until shes out of my belly...I know I bonded with B more after we named him, so I really think thats whats setting me back. But yea...I get super sad about my 1-1 time with B ending and I get so worried about him feeling like he isnt as loved or important. Hes such a momma's boy and always has been. Hes been super cute and tells me how hes going to help and higs and kisses my belly so I know he will love the baby but its still just sad to me that we wont have the same kind of relationship. 

nats- thats really annoying! But keep at it! even if you have to fight with them all day the important thing is that you get what oyu need! Def try to keep BDing until our OPK turns light again! GOOD LUCK! Tell DH to suck it up!


----------



## wishnhoping

My crib is in! YAY!

Unfortunately I am too tired to go pick it up


----------



## nats77

Yay for crib! :happydance:
Boo for tired :growlmad:

Afm got a prescription for 4 weeks! Yay :happydance: now just need a bfp! X


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, Cris. Ours was delivered on Tuesday. I've yet to even really look at the box let alone open it. :shrug: No point in assembling until I have a place to put it. And I still have to scrub the floor and move our bed over to make room.


----------



## wishnhoping

i did ship to store to save on delivery costs but boy was that a stupid idea! 

im hoping i get some sleep tonight then ill put it all together after work tomorrow if i have energy and feel like nesting...


----------



## leia37

Nats - glad you've sorted some progesterone. got everything crossed for you. keep at it. xx

Cris - We never had a name, some of my lo's i bonded with more than others whilst pregnant. love them till bursting now :). hope you get some sleep and good luck put together cot. xx

Lilspy - sounds like baby is going to be cosleeping anyway so no rush on crib :). my cot is being used as a wardrobe right now as we are cosleeping. i miss my dd2 being in with me though. before Finn when OH away in week i used to let her climb in when she got up at night - she was a great sleeper and rarely fidgeted. Luckily she doesnt seem to mind and has only got up a few times since having him and has happily gone back to her room.

Linz - love new photo :). As for bding, cant say it is painful anymore but i still keep expecting it too hurt so am avoiding it.. tiredness and breastfeeding has left me completely uninterested. i wish it was doing something for me but its not. this is the first time OH has been understanding and sympathetic and it hasnt become an issue (yet). As long as he gets some tlc he doesnt mind!!!!! I know my interest will come back when things ease up abit with Finn (i hope) but am kind of missing the closness.


----------



## wishnhoping

hi leia- I just saw your ticker! I cant beleive its been 4 months! thats so crazy!

AFM- I am feeling pretty rotten. I have come down with a cold and doing ANYTHING is very hard. I just want to lay in bed all day! Lucky for me my husband let me do just that when I got home from work yesterday. he even cleaned the house and made me dinner in bed! its the sweetest thing hes ever done! I want to go get the crib so its at the house when i feel up to putting it together but i honestly dont think i have the strength to go get it....ugh this sucks!

hows everyone else?


----------



## wishnhoping

Guess who is wide awake but still exhausted t 5am?!

On a plus note- I'm 30 weeks!!!!! I thought the 30's would never come! Right now we are counting down the days until my nephew arrives (due 2/16) then it'll be my turn!!!!

My goal this week is to get the crib put together...I've finally started to get over this cold and am hoping to have enough energy tonight

How's everyone? 

Nats did you get a bd session in?
Haley- it's almost go time! How are you feeling? Is everything ready? I want pics of the nursery!
Linz- is motherhood getting easier?
Gemmy- is it bd time yet?
Leia, first and G- how are the babes? Some of you are starting solids soon right? That's a fun stage lol!
Julie- how's are you? Did you get around to the crib?


----------



## nats77

I've lost sense of where I am now lol, we did get one bd in at ovulation time but that was it, have had funny sort of pink spotting on tp, had this a few times befor but not for ages but supposed to be a good sign of fertility so fingers crossed, I also have got my appointment thru with dr Shehata! Feb 1st! I can't believe it came thru so quick! I am very excited xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nara that's great news! What kind if Doctor is that and what will they be looking for etc?


----------



## nats77

He's a recurrent miscarriage specialist, but so rumour has it he's the best in the business and has had very very successful results. There's a few ladies on the recurrent miscarriage thread that have had ten plus miscarriages and then been to see him and are now having successful pregnancy's, so I am feeling very positive and excited about this! I think my forever baby is on its way :winkwink: 
And if I was lucky enough to get a bfp this cycle, af is due 30th jan and appointment is 1st feb, so almost like its meant to be? What with that and my progesterone I'm feeling positive and hopeful! Even if we missed the egg this cycle ( which I think we probably did ) I feel we're finally on the right path xxxx


----------



## nats77

Maybe a biased opinion but how gorgeous are my kids? Lol just wanted to share for those not on face book,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## wishnhoping

Thats amazing! I really hope this is it for you and Im so happy someone is finally taking this seriously...


----------



## wishnhoping

They are adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gemmy

Ah they are adorable nats ! and good luck this month, fx for you !

Wow wishin 30 weeks and flying! no not bding yet. my af was delayed until Saturday ( i had spotted 10-14 dpo and it came on 15dpo i was very confused) so only cd3 today but ready for a fresh cycle :)

Hope everyone else is k as my little boy would say :)


----------



## nats77

Thanks gemmy, I know I shouldn't say it about my own babies but I am very proud of them, my oldest was no where to be seen as soon as I started taking pics lol.

Good luck for this cycle Hun, fxed for you :winkwink: xx


----------



## leia37

Nats - of course you should say it about your own babies - you are right they are gorgeous. my OH and I regularly look at each other and say how beautiful all ours are. (we're bias too :) ). It was your eldest's birthday last week, those 12 years went quick :) . Glad things are getting sorted and you have your appointment soon and you sound so positive :). 

Gemmy - good luck this cycle.

Wishin - glad you are feelling better, hope you manage to get some sleep soon. just your bodies way of getting you ready for whats to come. should be allowed to sleep while you can though.

We are trying to hold off starting solids until 6 months but its very hard. I have all the stuff here and ready. All my other kids have/had ezcema and food intolerences or allegies so should try to wait. Really hard though as Finn is feeding more and feels like he would love the food. Couldnt believe my OH the other day, he started to give him a bit of his biscuit to suck on (not even a baby no sugar etc.. biscuit.) Finn's first taste of foods isnt going to be a biscuit. My Oh constantly moans that i give the kids too many biscuits and sweets (i'm so tight when it comes to sweets and sugar - abit more relaxed on biscuits as i dunk them like they are going out of fashion.!!!!) So i'm counting the days / hours till i can have fun with solids. will be surprised if i make it to 6 months :)


----------



## nats77

Thanks leia, they sure did go quick! Makes u realise just how much u should treasure every moment because before u know it they are grown up! He's twelve going on 18 as well so it doesn't help lol.

Can't believe your lo is over four months already! Good luck with the weaning! Love that stage :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Good morning ladies!!!

So last night I put the crib togehter and put most of the stuff up in the nursery that my mom bought me. She pretty much bought me my entire nursery set...quilt/blanket, sheets, bumper, valance, hamper, lamp..its all so cute! Its even better than I remember when I registered for it. 

I put all the sheets and blankets in the washer and then put it in the dryer...except preggo brain made me forget to turn the dryer ON! So I went to go up to bed and put the stuff away and thats when I realized...so that wont be done until today. 

My friend confirmed to me that shower invitations have gone out so my 'surprise' shower should be fairly soon. I added a few more items to my list at my MIL's request but honestly I dont need any of it...I keep telling her that all I really NEED is clothes in different sizes so Im hoping to get lots of that. 

Whats everyone up to? Haley you must be so ready to get this over with!


----------



## LittleSpy

Leia -- I can't believe Finn is over 4 months! How did that happen?! I just almost died when I realized Quinn is almost 2 months. Goes too fast. I'm already lamenting Violet growing up too fast and she isn't even here yet! :wacko:

Nats -- Yes, your children are absolutely beautiful! You should be very proud. :winkwink:

Cris -- Hehe about the dryer. Can't say I've never done that before. We finally have a new washer (well, a new old washer) so I can get to washing newborn and 0-3 month stuff. I'm trying to hold out a little longer, though, because crazy me worries about washing them too soon. :wacko: I'm excited about your shower! I'm pretty sure I'm not going to have one at all this time. Maybe one at work, but I'm even doubting that (and I don't want one at work). I don't care because we don't really need anything, having just done this with the same sex baby 18 months ago. I've actually been getting RID of baby stuff we never/rarely used and clothes that I don't like while nesting. :haha:

I'm a ball of nerves right now. My mom is currently at a realtor's office making an offer on a place for us... that we haven't even seen yet. She went to see it this morning and loves it (now, this is relative love compared to the other properties we've been considering for the past couple of weeks. :haha:). Loves it so much she felt she immediately needed to make an offer. We were trying to figure out why it's so cheap (it was just listed last Friday) and I discovered this morning that it's a foreclosure. So basically a bidding war is about to happen and we're just hoping to win. Not to mention the stupid thing has to remain on the market for at least 15 days to give the previous owners a chance to buy it back. :dohh: So we still have 10 days of waiting on pins and needles, even if she's the highest bidder.

Anyway, I'm so excited because her buying this for us (we'll be paying her back starting after our house here sells) because it completely cements that I won't be coming back to this job I hate so much after maternity leave! It cements that I'll be able to pursue becoming an IBCLC. It cements we'll be selling our house *soon* and getting out of this high-crime neighborhood and city we both hate. It cements financial stability and being able to send our girls to private montessori school. It makes so many amazing things possible for us. No, I don't have my hopes up too far at all. :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Julie!!!! I AM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! I really really really hope this happens and you get the house!!!!! 

AFM- I am excited about my shower becasue 1. I have a completely different group of friends then I did when I was pregnant with Brayden and it would be nice to celebrate the baby with them 2. I really need clothes! I actually gave my sister most of the early stages clothing so I have some stuff I kept from Brayden but its mostly 9months and up...putting the nursery together kind of got me excited about a girl...its a lot of pink haha


----------



## wishnhoping

3am and I'm up... Yay


----------



## nats77

Good luck with the house little, cris what's with the no sleeping? Lol I so remember that stage though, hope you manage to get some rest soon xx


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> 3am and I'm up... Yay

Aw, you beat me. I woke up at 3.30! WTF?! :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Damn it, next time I'm gonna try to find you here or on fb

I was up for an hour or so


Anyway- rough day at work sooo busy I'm in an awful mood low and to top it off I have to be there extra early tomorrow BLAH!


----------



## wishnhoping

This sunday I enroll my son in pre-school...its only half day but its considered "real school".....Im a bit sad...where does the time go?


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I have no idea where the time goes! When we move, I'm going to have to immediately start the registration process for Maisie to get into the private montessori school in that city. Apparently there's a huge wait list and they start pre-preschool at 18 months, so we're already past that deadline. :wacko: I don't have all that much interest in her starting this soon, but I just want her to be able to go to that school (or a similar school)from Kindergarden - 9th grade. :dohh:

On that note, we have the place we made an offer on Tuesday! Except that it was a foreclosure so the previous owner still has like 8 more days to show up and buy it back. :dohh: But considering they stole the HVAC, the copper coil in the air handler, the fridge, and the oven/range, I'm pretty sure they're not going to buy it back. :haha: If they had the money or cared, they wouldn't have lost it in the first place, I guess.

So, assuming that doesn't happen, we'll probalby be closing on it February 8th and then I can officially exclaim I'm not coming back to work after maternity leave! :happydance: Apparently, I'll be cleaning up a new house (painting, replacing flooring, etc), and cleaning and packing up our current house during my 8th and 9th months of pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

YAAAAAY JULIE! Yea...Im pretty sure that since they took that stuff they arent coming back. When we were house hunting we went to see a foreclosure and I was just so shocked...they destroyed the house! Like literally on purprose just because they were losing it to the bank....they flooded the basement, took every knob, lightfixture and appliance in the house then proceeded to kick holes in the wall and spray painted them with not nice remarks. It was a HUGE house beautiful location...Around my area it could prob sell for around $600,000 in good or normal condition....yea...it was selling for under 200,00 for all the damage they did to it...I wish we could have afforded to fix it all back up but at the time we couldnt. I still day dream about that house sometiems and how spacious it was lol 

The school I am enrolling Brayden in is a private catholic school. Its how I grew up and I want him to exprience the same...not so much the "catholic" aspect but the small classrooms, uniforms, higher expectations etc...it goes from pre-k to 8th grade. After 8th grade I hope he gets a scholarship to one of the area's private high schools because I certainly cant afford them (range from 15,000-30,000 per year....yea you read that right. CRAZY!)


----------



## nats77

Great news about your house little, 

Cris, it's so hard when they hit milestones that remind you there not so little anymore :cry: :hugs:

Afm, I have no idea what is wrong with me, one minute I'm fine! The next I'm angry and short tempered about nothing! And then I'm crying my eyes out at the slightest thing! It's been Nearly a month now since the miscarriage so really can't blame the hormones! So it's official I'm a crank! Lol


----------



## linz143

Just catching up on all this!!

lil- I can't believe Quinn is almost 2 months old either! 8 weeks today! I'm already daydreaming about my next one! How cracked am I??? Good luck with the house! Ours was a short sale, but we also got in contract on a foreclosure before backing out last minute when we were purchasing, so I know how frustrating dealing with a bank can be.

wishin - girl, you know we're going to need to see pictures of that nursery!! I can't believe you're already 30 weeks!!! Home stretch!!

Nats - whether or not this is your month, the new specialist sounds so so good. I can't wait for the first of Feb because I want to hear all about how the appointment goes.

Leia - I don't think I'll be able to make 6 months! If Quinn's pediatrician gives the go ahead at 4 months, I'm definitely going for it! I can't wait to see what kinds of things she likes and hates.

Gemmy - Good luck on this cycle hon! xx

AFM - Quinn is smiling like crazy these days and for sure keeping me up at night. It's my fault sometimes though. I get home from work, cook dinner, feed her, and then cuddle up on the couch with her on my chest, blink, and next thing I know we've both been asleep for 4 hours and it's bedtime. Well... guess who has no intention of sleeping after taking a 4 hour early evening nap!? But yes, things ARE getting easier, and I can now see myself doing it again. 

I'll admit something though, and I feel like I'm crazy, but it's just how I feel!!! I'm back on birth control, the minipill to be exact, and from what I've heard it has a higher rate of failure because you have to take it at EXACTLY the same time every night or you could become pregnant. I'm kind of hoping that somewhere around 9 months PP that it fails and I get pregnant! I don't want to go through the horror of TTC again, and I want my 2 kids close in age. How awesome would it be to find out I was pregnant and have missed out on half the first trimester? I def do NOT want to be pregnant before then, but I'm already wanting another! UGH! Stupid reproductive hormones!


----------



## nats77

From what I have heard they will just do bloods on my first visit, but if I get my bfp this month I will already be pregnant so I'm not sure what they would do then? Which takes me on to the next point that I have got a sneaky suspicion that we might just of caught the egg after all!
I know it's early days but I seem more tired than usual, my bbs are more sore than they were a few days ago, I'm pretty emotional ( maybe because I'm tired ) weeing a lot ( not unusual after ovulation ) haven't noticed any cramps in my legs yet which is something I seem to get in very early days, have had some twinges in belly :shrug: and feelings of nausea on and off ( quite normal with my anxiety ) 
All I can do is wait it out really, I won't be disappointed if I get bfn this cycle as I would like to see the dr first really, also I'm having sedation today four some treatment on my tooth! 
Have only got about four ic hpts left so don't want to test to early this time, due af thurs so will test from maybe mon??


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I feel like I really am enjoying pregnancy a LOT more this time than I did with my first. I think a lot of it has to do with having a toddler and not having time to mope and wallow in self-pity about being uncomfortable. :haha: And also, having a toddler takes a lot of the "OMG, I'm going to have a baby!" anticipation out of it. I got a baaaddddd case of baby rabies when Maisie was about 7 months old. If I hadn't decided to sign up for STD (and thank goodness I did because that money is going to buy me a fridge, oven, and new floors for the new house!), we probably would have started trying in March instead of June, so I'd probably be on the verge of popping right now. I'm kind of glad we waited just a couple more months though because I'm really enjoying Maisie right now and she's a HUGE clingy handful. Not that I really expect her to be any less of a handful in 2-3 months. :wacko: But I've read the clinginess/separation anxiety peaks around 18 months so I'm hoping it's waning a bit by the time baby #2 comes because last night, I swear she was trying to crawl back up my hoo-ha to meet her little sister. She like literally had her head in my ass all night (okay not literally UP my ass, but literally pressed against it. Seriously). She's just all over me when I'm home, poor girl.

Cris -- Man, that sucks about the foreclosure. Hard to believe someone who was doing well enough to even begin to afford a house like that in the first place could be so childish. In this case, I feel like these people must have had legal or drug problems in order to be foreclosed on. As we understand it, the land had "been in the family" so it couldn't possibly have cost them that much. :shrug: I mean, we got it for less than 1/4 of what I paid for the house we're currently in, and I'm paying that mortgage on one (not great) income. :shrug: Anyway, we found out last night we have it for sure because the previous owners' 15 days are already up (I was under the impression it was 15 days from the listing date, but apparently that's not the case). Closing date is February 8th! :happydance: And I feel you on private high schools. The private elementary schools are hard enough, being like $6k/year. I'd just be sending Maisie for half days until she's 3-4 or until Scott and I are both working full time so maybe it won't be as much. Of course I couldn't find any tuition info online for this school but the registration fee is $500, so I'm guessing it's not cheap. :haha: The two schools I had already looked into in our current city (which has a higher cost of living, in general) were $5-7k/year, so I felt like they were quite affordable (given the price of daycare alternative).

Nats -- Oooooh, exciting!!! Fx so hard for you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- YOU ARE CRAZY! Quinn must be one good baby for you to already have caught baby fever. Even when we got clearance from the Dr to have sex again I was petrified of getting pregnant right away and tried to avoid sex at all costs. Poor DH. I do get the whole having them close together thing though...that was what we originally wanted too...but yup that was not in the cards for us. Do let us know when you start trying again!

Julie- yea, I couldnt believe people would do such a thing! VERY immature. I am so happy for you that you got the house!!! How exciting! You must be over the moon about not having to return to that job :) 

I have enjoyed this pregnancy a lot LESS....I dont feel any special bond to this baby, I have had a horrible pregnancy compared to my first one that was soooo easy. Bryaden has also been really clingy lately...he constantly wants to snuggle and have me hold him...normally Im all for that but I have been so uncomfortable, irritable, and tired that I just want to be left alone! I feel so bad for the little guy...hes been so patient with me and my crazy ass mood swings...I hope I get back to normal soon. Luckily I THINK he actually gets it that mommy is just going through a hard time and that she still loves him. He also has become a lot more interested in the baby and how he will help and take care of her..its sooo sweet. I think seeing my belly growing has made it more real for him. 

As for schools- I think the one I am enrolling him in is about $5000 a year for K-8th but preschool since its half day is only like $2,000? thats not too bad. I will be using my tax return to pay for it every year though so I dont know how the heck Im going to afford 2 kids going there...Ill cross that bridge when I get to it lol


----------



## wishnhoping

NATS-!!!!!! How exciting! you were right about last month, maybe you are right again? I have my hopes up! Do you think maybe you should call the Dr's office and ask them what their procedure is if you do get a BFP this month? I mean they have to do SOMETHING to help you get that bean to stick right?! id call just to see what they say

KEEP US POSTED!

PS- I also have read that your body is more fertile after a loss? or its easier to get a bfp after a loss? I dont know the reasoning behind it but I think that is what I have read around BNB so you really could have another bean in there! im so excited for next week to find out!


----------



## nats77

Ok 3.57am and I am awake and feeling positively sick! Hoping this is a good sign, still very emotional, think I might test in the am (well in four hours if I can hold it for that long) its prob still a bit early for me to get a bfp, last month was the earliest I've ever had and I can't even remember how early that one was? Will read back and see if I can find out. The earlier I find out out the better because I can start using my progesterone. I have had a lot of period type cramping, and just funny sort of pinchy/pulley type feelings but may just be af on her way, suppose it would be a bit of an odd cycle this month after last. Well will check in later girls but for now............ Let the poas commence!!!

Ps, cris thank you for your excitement! It truly warms my heart :winkwink: xx


----------



## linz143

Nats! That sounds really good! I cant wait to see if something turns up on the test tomorrow! Fxd for you hon! Xx


----------



## nats77

Well I just read back and I got my last bfp 4 days early! Tested on the 27th and was due af NYE, so this month I'm due on 30th I think? Maybe 31st again? Not entirely sure so maybe possible to show up bfp. Only difference is I definitely ovulated later this month, last month it was day ten, this month day 14 so I expect that will make a difference, anyway will test and see got three left so sun, mon, tues, if sill getting bfn will buy frer tues for weds am then by thurs af should show if no bfp so I got it all worked out lol.
Thanks Linz, gonna try and get back to sleep for a bit xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Ooooo can't wait to see ur test! Fx! 

It's midnight here now and I'm trying to go to sleep I'm physically tired bye my mind won't shut down...hoping that reading for a bit will tire my mind


----------



## nats77

Cris hope you got some sleep! 

Afm tested this am and it was a definite negative! Stark white! Nothing! It could be that it's to early or it could just be bfn this month, either way I'm fine :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh so sorry Nats! But keep up the pma! **hugs**


----------



## nats77

I actually really am fine, and even though I did get bfn I still have a suspicion that it still may become bfp! Tmi but my nips are definitely feeling sort of strange? Maybe just hormones because af is coming but I'm not convinced just yet, not long to find out for definite now anyway :winkwink: xx


----------



## gemmy

Good luck nats!!!

Hi everyone!!!

Just waiting to ovulate myself so will keep you posted! Xxx


----------



## nats77

Keep us updated gemmy, good luck :winkwink:

Afm, feel sick sick sick, tired and constipated! Hopefully all symptoms :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Gemmy- I forget...do you use OPKs? Keep us posted!

Nats- fx for you! 

AFM- Nothing exciting....31 weeks....I am so happy the end of the week makes it February...it makes it seem a lot closer to the end 

Haley- looks like you are getting lots done! Almost time...will someone be posting on fb for you when you go into labor?


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx for nats & gemmy!

Cris -- Happy 31 weeks! I agree February makes it feel closer. We're both full term in less than 2 months, though!

I'm freaking ravenous! I've been keeping my appetite in check really well for several weeks now but wow. I'm hungry almost all of the time! I started to get embarrassed over the weekend by how hungry I was in front of other people :haha: - Eat a decent meal and then be starving (like stomach-really-growling hungry) 3 hours later. :blush:


----------



## wishnhoping

I just ate almost an entire medium pizza...yea theres one slice left...that is all **ashamed face**


----------



## gemmy

Mmmm yum - pizza!

Thanks girls.

Usually i use opk but this month just temping. cd10 today and usually o around 14/15/16 so getting close. dh bought us some conceive plus stuff like pre seed so we are using that. he also got some wellman vitamins ( i usually order all this stuff on amazon but feel a bit poor at the min). i am also drinking grapefruit juice to hopefully improve cm. i had a clotting blood test last Friday and also a vaginalswab as feeling a bit uncomfortable down below and have some history of protein s deficiency that was brought to my attention in last pregnancy. i was only adviced to be aware of clotting and wear stockings - not to take aspirin but even if this blood test doesn't lead to anything i am going to take baby aspirin from o regardless as definitely believe i have a problem with implanting. i seem to have no prob ovulating but now on my 13th cycle....

I have a day 21 test for progesterone booked on Fri 8th so although i got myself some cream off amazon i won't touch it as want true result. the final thing need to do is book dh into docs to arrange sa but he keen to try this month first ....

That's me up to date, hope everyone well :)


----------



## LittleSpy

wishnhoping said:


> I just ate almost an entire medium pizza...yea theres one slice left...that is all **ashamed face**

I. am. so. jealous. :rofl:

Edit: OMG. Now I feel like I HAVE to have pizza for dinner. Freaking starving.


----------



## nats77

Negative frer x


----------



## LittleSpy

LittleSpy said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> I just ate almost an entire medium pizza...yea theres one slice left...that is all **ashamed face**
> 
> I. am. so. jealous. :rofl:
> 
> Edit: OMG. Now I feel like I HAVE to have pizza for dinner. Freaking starving.Click to expand...

I just ordered two large pizzas from Papa John's. :blush: There are only 3 of us eating them. And one of us is 18 months old. :haha:

BUT, Papa John's has a deal going where you can get 50% off any pizza order - use promo code vote50 (US only, I'm sure, because it's Superbowl related).

Nats -- I'm sorry. You're still really early, right?


----------



## gemmy

Hang in there nats, still in!


----------



## nats77

Thanks guys, early yes but only 2 or 3 days, think I am due af wed or thurs, so would of thought there would be a little hint of a line if I was gonna get bfp, so think I'm probably out, feel a little disappointed but I'm ok, it's prob best for me not to be pregnant when I go to see dr s on fri anyway, 
It's just I kind of built myself up the last few days to believing I might be :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Sorry Nats :(

Keep your head up! I just know these doctors will be able to help you!


----------



## nats77

Ok trying not to get to carried away but did a ic this morning and I swear if I squint enough then I can just make out a very feint line! Now In normal circumstances I would say it was negative, but I seem to remember saying exactly the same last month and it turned out to b a bfp! So I'm not gettin my hopes up just yet (well I am lol) but it may be possible still, or of course it could just be that I left it to long and it's an evap? Only time will tell my friends! I will keep u updated xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- how long did it sit out? I am crossing my fingers even tighter!!!

AFM- Nothing fun going on...there are a few last things I need to do in the nursery but I have felt so drained these past few days. I dont remember being this tired in the 3rd tri last time until maybe a month before? 

Julie- when will you give your job your notice? how are things progressing with the house?

Haley- you are almost done! give us an update will ya!


----------



## nats77

Ummm about ten minutes? But after a few hours I looked at it again and there is definitely a line! But I do think that it is a evap as I did a frer this avo and that is definitely negative! But yet I still 'feel' pregnant! :wacko: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

If its within 10 mins its supposed to be good....def wait maybe to test again until Thursday? I know thats easier said than done though!


----------



## nats77

I will try :haha:
Who am I kidding i so will not wait! Got one ic left and I will be using it in the morning lol :winkwink: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

lol i would be checking too


----------



## LittleSpy

Exciting, Nats!! My ICs a couple of days before my bfp all had bad "evap" lines! Most of the ones before them didn't! Could have been a coincidence, but I don't think so! :thumbup:

Cris -- We're just waiting to close now. Feb 8 is the closing date. I'm not giving my job notice until about 10 weeks into maternity leave. They've pissed me off *WAY* too much for me to be considerate. :haha:

Holy BH contractions! I've had several humdingers in the last 24 hours. I actually got a little concerned for a couple of minutes last night before they fizzled. Settle down uterus, settle down. :wacko:


----------



## Haleytivet

Sorry girls! I've been spending all my free time getting last minute stuff prepared! I went to the doctor today. I'm 1cm dilated, 50% effaced! I know I can be like this for awhile but I'm hoping this is a good sign she'll come sooner than later :)

Nursery is done, car seat installed. Now just gotta get packed lol
As far as comfort, I'm hurting so bad! I've been having excruciating back pain since Friday which I now know is partially bc baby girls head has dropped near my pelvis. I can't sleep even with Tylenol pm... But its all gonna be worth it when I see that little girl! I am having tons of BH contractions. Dr said the more of them I have the better chance of me dilating more within the next week. I am due to go weekly until her arrival. So next update as far as progression is next Tuesday. 

Wishin, my sister or my hubby should be updating (if not myself) throughout labor. I'll be us to tell them to tag me when they post stuff that way y'all will see on FB and then can update here for anyone not on FB. As a FB addict though, I'm sure you'll hear from me lol

Nats, I can't wait to see how this turns out!! 

I hope everyone else is doing well! Thanks for thinking of me and I'll be sure to keep y'all posted.


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- that's so exciting!
Yes, please make sure they tag you!!!

My sister is due before you and she hasn't made any progress.. Poor girl she's so ready to be done!


----------



## LittleSpy

Haley, my best advice is this: do NOT expect her to come before her due date. If she does, awesome. But I put way too much hope into how I was "progressing" and what my OBs were saying and when my due date came and went, I was pissed. :haha: They told me at 38 weeks I wouldn't make it to my next appointment. I was 3cm dilated and mostly effaced. I made it to 3 more appointments, despite having my membranes stripped at the next two. :haha: And I was still 3cm dilated when I went to be induced. :dohh: I wish you better luck! :haha: Excited for you! I won't be too jealous if you do go "early." :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

^^ Womp womp.

I just realized how annoying that post must be. :flower: I just remember how high my hopes were and how uncomfortable I was (and my BH contractions progressed to false labor 12 days before my due date and I went 5 days over). But I remember being so annoyed when people told me not to get my hopes up. Sucks they were right, though. :haha: I hope I'm not right!


----------



## wishnhoping

LOL Julie- My sister had made no progress at her appt yesterday (Due Feb 16th) shes 37 weeks I think? Last night apparently she started having mild contraction and they are still going on today.

I know how uncomfortable she is...shes always had back issues and has been really thin her whole life so the extra baby weight has really hurt her back and shes ready to be done. I felt so bad when she had her apt and they told her she made no progress but I tried to reassure her that no progress or progress can mean anything! she could go from sealed up tight to being in labor in a day or two or she could be like us and walk around 3cm for weeks...

I am happy to hear she is having contractions though...hopefully this means he will be here soon! I cant wait to meet my nephew!


----------



## wishnhoping

Shes still having contractions but she also told me shes had 2 BMs today...I think that was a big sign for either Leia or First...forget who it was...

I AM SO EXCITED!!! I keep checking my phone haha


----------



## linz143

My first signs that labor was coming were the traditional ones. First, baby dropped 6days before she arrived. Then I started losing my plug and had my bloody show 4 days before she was born. All that happened when I was still about 1 cm dilated though. My BH were solidly about 10-20 minutes apart for 3 days before she was born. The week she was born, I was 1.5 cm Monday at my appt, and 3 on Wednesday evening. Went into labor early Thursday morning. Also, she didn't fully engage until about an hour before it was time to push. Apparently my uterus is not only cozy, but roomy! 

So Haley, update us if you get any symptoms of losing you plug or bloody show! That definitely mean she's on her way!


----------



## LittleSpy

I started having the shits at 36 weeks (on the nose - I remember because that was the morning of my 8 hour long birth class! Not fun! :blush:). And I lost my plug with bloody show at 38 weeks. :dohh: I was induced at 40+5. :haha:

My body is just a bitch, apparently, so don't use me for any kind of comparison. :haha: I'll probably pop this kid out at work in my office this time because I won't believe anything my body does as far as starting labor is concerned. Eh, I'll probably believe it by the time I'm in transition, at least. :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am def not using you as an example lol sorry but your story is def one of a kind!

No news from my sister :(

My u/s is scheduled for 2/27 ill be 35 weeks. I also am
Scheduled all the way through until 39 weeks


----------



## Haleytivet

Lol y'all are too funny! I know not to get my hopes up. I was only happy I hear I had made some progress because my back was hurting so bad and I wanted to have some reason or it!

What's really funny is I'm back to assessing every wipe on the toilet paper like I did prior to getting preggo. Funny how things come two-fold! I have had a significant increase in vaginal mucous though but no bloody show as of yet. I am only 36 weeks so I don't want her coming this soon anyways. I'll be sure to keep y'all updated.

Thanks for all the stories and support :)


----------



## Haleytivet

Also, when is everyone planning on or did go on leave? I'm trying to decide if I want to just wing it and stay at work until I deliver or take a few days off before. I'd really like to be off now sleeping all day but then I would only have a few weeks home with my baby lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- you don't have to be sorry. I was sufficiently pissed when I made it past my due date. :haha: Especially with being told I would "go at any time" by my OBs from 37 weeks on! :wacko:

I just know the same thing is already happening this time because my BH contractions have been STRONG and happening very often for several days now. I'm already having several every hour. I'm just trying to ignore them. :wacko: I'm pretty confident if I actually go into labor on my own this time I'll figure it out quickly enough. I thought I may die by the time I was 6cm dilated with Maisie, and that's about when I'd like to get to the hospital with this one, so it'll be nice if it works out that way.:thumbup:

I'm in such huge anticipation of closing on this new house and getting started working on it that time is standing still for me this week. I have over a week of waiting left.


----------



## LittleSpy

Haleytivet said:


> Also, when is everyone planning on or did go on leave? I'm trying to decide if I want to just wing it and stay at work until I deliver or take a few days off before. I'd really like to be off now sleeping all day but then I would only have a few weeks home with my baby lol

I stopped at 39+2 with Maisie because I was so certain I'd be going into labor any day and I was so uncomfortable. :haha:

This time I'm _planning_ to work until I go into labor since I'm not planning on coming back and feel like we could really use the money later this year (At this point, I'm looking at it as though every day I take off work pre-baby costs me $150 down the road when I'm being paid my leave). But every day I come in, I get a little more pissed off about working here so I may very well say screw it and stop at 37-38 weeks. So, it really all depends on my tolerance for BS over the next 7-8 weeks. :haha: If I were coming back, I'd work as long as possible because where I work now, I'd only get 12 weeks off regardless of when the baby was born. I would so hate to elect induction just because of maternity leave (which is what ended up happening for me with Maisie :nope:).


----------



## nats77

Quick update from me, bfn today so the witch will fly in tomorrow, got some small signs she's on her way! I'm ok more disappointed than I thought I was going to be but I think that's cause the last few days I really started to believe I was. Never mind doctors fri! Hopefully it's the start of good things xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I have had a sudden decrease in cm...I still inspect the tp just becuase of my bleeding issues, but I agree its funny that we do that. I wonder if Ill ever stop obsessing about whats on the tp...even after this one. Anyway- to answer your question- I am taking leave on March 15th. Thats about 2 weeks prior to my due date, Ill be 37w4d. I went with my son at 38w5d so Im hoping not to be sitting around the house too long waiting, but also want to have a few days just to lounge around. I will be working remotely from home until I go into labor though. HTH! To be honest though I wish I was already on leave im so tired and sore :(

Julie- At least the house is prob distracting you from the pregnancy...I need something to keep me occupied because I feel like time is dragging. Thats why Im kind of hoping my nephew comes soon so I can focus on that for a few days. Oh, and I have yet to feel any strong BH...weird


----------



## firsttimer30

Hello ladies..

Nats- :hugs: Always thinking of you..

Haley- Not much longer can't wait to see her :happydance:

Lil & wishin- you 2 are comimg right along :hugs:

Linz- Quinn ia ADORABLE. It's amazing how fast they grow and I'm almost in the same boat as you getting a bit of baby fever and then Ally and Dave come home and I'm like what were you thinking your raising 3 :dohh:

AFM- Lindalynn is doing great. It's so hard to believe that she is 4mos old :cry: she is 17lbs 3oz and is 26 3/4 inches long doesn't look like a 4 month old at all. 
I look forward to everyday because she does something different, Love it she thinks shes a big girl and wants to sit up on the couch like everyone else, she would rather be in her Bumbo then her bouncy So CUTE!! She has been trying to roll and now holds on to things as well as trying to pick them up. She amazes me to how well she picks up on things we are on a schedule and she will not hesitate to let me know if we're not on time..7pm its bath, 7:15 read a book 7:30 bottle and 8 she is in the bed for the night. I have to say I was truely Blessed. 
OK enough from me I hope you all have an amazing day..


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- :hugs: I'm excited for your appointment tomorrow. So glad you have doctors working with you now!

first -- I can't believe Lindalynn is 4 months old. :wacko: She's so adorable! I told my husband last night I'm already upset about how fast this one is growing up. :haha:

I'm also checking the TP a lot. I'm having ridiculous amounts of watery cm. I really need to start wearing pantyliners but keep forgetting. :dohh:

*sigh* 4 BH contractions an hour last night. And they're already frequent this afternoon (they always get worse as the day goes on. Same when I was pregnant with Maisie). Too early for this crap! I'm still feeling pretty well in general though, as long as I don't have to bend over. :rofl: The contractions are definitely the most uncomfortable thing for me right now. Could be worse.


----------



## wishnhoping

First- I jsut finally got a good look at your profile pic..its hard to see on my phone which is where I am writing from most of the time! Lindalynn is growing up so fast and shes so beautiful! We need to have more pictures! 

Julie- I still havent had any noticable BH...I dont recall when it started being noticeable last time for me.

AFM- My sister's contractions fizzled out and shes now back to just having BH..kind of a bummer but hopefully he is here soon. She will be 38 weeks on Saturday.

I am feeling tired and worn out but not as sore or in pain as I have been. Most of my 'pain' is from baby girl being so low but shes moved up and its a lot more comfortable. I really forget what I wrote about my appointment and I am too lazy to go back and look it up so basically we did the routine, urine, bp, heartbeat check and scheduled my appointments for the remainder of the pregnancy.

In Feb I have the 13th and 27th- with the 27th being an u/s to determine babys size and position. I was also told she'd be doing the group B test that day

Then I go every Wednesday in March. 

I dont really have anything left to do to get ready so now Im just counting down...hopefully having the u/s to look forward to and my nephews arrival will make the time go faster


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- somehow I missed your post... Maybe we posted at the same time? Anyways I'm so very sorry. I'm hopeful that these doctors will finally give you your rainbow


----------



## nats77

First lindalynn is just to gorgeous! :winkwink:

Well I'm on my way back from my appointment, what can I say?.........
I am so so happy with the way they treated me! I was an actual person not just a number, they were sensitive, kind and very thorough! They have taken blood tests for loads of things, 8 vials worth! I am going for a scan to check my uterus, then back in three weeks to discuss results! At which point they should offer me some medication to tackle next bfp! So in the mean time, no baby making! But it's only one month out so even that's not so bad! I'm so so happy! This really could be the answer to our dreams :happydance::happydance: yay! Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats - That is SO GREAT!!! I'm so happy you're pleased with the services and the plan.


----------



## firsttimer30

Nats- great news. I'm glad your visit was pleasant, well wishes for a sweet outcome. <3


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- that sounds so great!!! I cant wait to hear more :) <3

AFM- Had more bleeding this morning so I assume my "angry cervix" is acting up again...unless I feel less movement or the blood gets to be more abundant Im not calling in...Also, my sister in law and my brother found out today that they will be having another girl! So in June I will be welcoming a niece to the family!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yayyyy for girls! :)

I woke up last night and seriously thought I was in labor for about 5 minutes. I have NEVER experienced pain that intense other than labor. Apparently I have a stomach bug or it's just extra pregnancy hormone fun or something. :sick: Ugh, it was so bad. I know a lot of it was because I was freaking out about it possibly being preterm labor and then a lot of it was because when I figured out it probably wasn't preterm labor but was something else with a much less cute end result, but it seriously brought back the memory of all the intensity and pain of labor and really made me think I'm very likely going to get another epidural. :rofl: Feeling completely unprepared for labor now.

Or maybe my like 8 weeks of clearing out have just begun and I'll have this one in late March. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

lol Julie....

Were you thinking of going natural this time? Did I miss that convo?


----------



## LittleSpy

No, I'm just open to trying to go natural. Which I'm assuming pretty much means I'll be getting an epidural. :haha: I feel like not preparing for a natural birth means I'm very likely to cave to epi offerings. And I'm okay with that. But if I somehow feel like I have it under control, I'm going to go with it.

And one of the reasons I know i'm likely to cave is... When things got rough last time, my super supportive husband just stood there looking at me writhe in pain saying "Why the fuck don't you just ask for an epidural?!" :rofl: Then when it took 2 hours to come, he was all "See? I told you to ask for it sooner."

He's seriously lucky to be alive. :haha:


----------



## linz143

I'm definitely getting an epidural next time. I only made it to 4 cm before I was throwing up from the pain and sobbing through each contraction. And I will not beat myself up about it one bit! I now realize that the labor/birth part is such a SMALL part of having a baby! It's so weird that before you have the kid they focus so much on the actual birthing process. I mean, they had us going to a 4 week class that was 3 hours every week to learn how to birth the baby. My total labor from first painful contraction to Quinn being born was 14 hours; I was almost in class that long, too! Point being, they ought to spend 12 hours of your time teaching you how to swaddle a resistant squirming infant, how to soothe a purple screaming baby, how to get your kid to take a syringe of tylenol when they're screaming their head off after getting their immunizations, how to use your breathing techniques to walk away when they're having a rough time and you're losing it, and how to stimulate their little brains without over doing it.

Instead I got 12 hours of labor positions I couldn't use because I got an epidural, breathing exercises that did nothing, and talking about fears that quite frankly in the moment were not even anywhere in my mind (scared of pooping on the table? Not when there's a head crowning! Get it out, get it out!!!). Oy, I hope I don't have to attend that with my next!

Also, seriously considering being team yellow next time since I already have all the girl clothes and my nephew's clothes if it's a boy, so really no need to find out ahead of time. I don't know if I'll be able to, but I'm thinking about it. And in response to what you said about 10 pages ago, wishin, yes Quinn is turning out to be a fairly easy baby. Not that she doesn't have her moments, but her day is usually like this:
3am - wake up, feed, sleep
7am - repeat
10am- wake up, feed, play by herself with her baby gym, sleep
12:30pm - repeat
4:30pm - repeat
7pm - wake up, feed, play with mommy, bath, catnap, play
10-11 pm - go to bed for good and wake up at 3 am

And that's about it. She doesn't really cry much except when you take her out of the tub because she loves her bath so much. Otherwise she's a happy, happy girl who lets me take lots of ridiculous photos and poses of her and is happy so long as you let her play alone when she wants to. Next baby I'm hoping for a snuggler!


----------



## wishnhoping

Today was my surprise baby shower...I'm exhausted so ill catch you all up on it later! I hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## linz143

I want to hear all about it!


----------



## gemmy

Any news on nats? if i remember right af had not flown in just yet....?

Afm - ovulating 

Linz - Ah yes i wanna team yellow the 2nd time to experience that! found out with ds which was good to experience as well to be prepared but no need with the next..

Wish - look forward to baby shower story too

Hope everyone else k x


----------



## nats77

I did update gemmy, the witch arrived right on time! Having a month out now until the rmc specialist can sort out test results and medication then hopefully next bfp will be a sticky one!
Get bd gems, good luck catching that eggy :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz -- I'm not taking a childbirth class this time. I KNOW I'm taking for granted what an "easy" labor (of course I mean relatively) I had with Maisie. But if something crazy happens, I'm rolling with the recommendations of my doctor and that's it. Every time one of my OBs asks if I have any questions now, I'm like "About pregnancy and labor? Um no, I'm good. About everything that happens after that? Yeah, like a billion."


----------



## LittleSpy

Damnit Cris, you're still a squash.


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls....the board hasnt been very active :( 

I havent had the best week....I have had 2 panic attacks and my mood swings are out of control crazy. My DH has been handling it the best way he can....he has been patient, and understanding and caring...but I know I can only treat him badly for so long before he decides to walk away. I am trying to calm down but nothing is working. 


On happy news- My mother took me to lunch on saturday then we went to Carter's to look at some baby clothes for my nephew that should be arriving shortly...and when we pulled up to my house I was welcomed b family and friends! It was my surprise baby shower! My mother in law planned it all and it looked beautiful. It was so good to see some of my friends that I havent seen in awhile (they dont have kids) and i got lots of cute girlie clothes. I got pretty much everything I need for the time being except for a few items so I used the gift card that my FIL gave us to buy it so we are all set! Now we just wait for baby girl....


----------



## nats77

Cris, I'm so sorry your having a ruf time :( what do you think Is causing the panic attacks at the moment? It's weird because my anxiety is bad again right now, I went out last weekend with friends to see a show and have a meal, and I had to leave and come home as I had an anxiety attack in the theatre! I was two hours away from home and had to travel back on the train alone, but to be honest anything was better than staying there! 
Now I'm finding that its creeping back into my life and really getting in the way. I get so down about it which in turn only makes it all worse! (Sigh) 
So I know how horrible it is, and I'm thinking of you. I'm sure that your dh has absolutely no intention of going anywhere! He would be crazy to leave such a beautiful lovely lady ;)

Glad your shower was good x 

How is everyone else? Gemmy how did the bding go at ovulation? How any dpo are you? Fingers crossed for you Hun ;) xx


----------



## gemmy

Hey nats 6dpo ... Tick took.....

Hope your anxiety and wishin's panic attacks ease off. :(

Baby shower sounds lovely wishin!

Hope you all have lovely weekends :)


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris - :hugs: I'm sorry. I'm finding mine is creeping in on me pretty bad right now, too. Especially social anxiety. :nope: But I figure mine is a combo of being under a huge amount of stress at work and with getting this new place and moving and selling our house AND being due in 2 months. All I can do is hope I don't fall apart again postpartum like I did the first time 'cause ain't nobody got time for that.

gemmy-- Fx!!

Nat -- :hugs: to you as well


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm a honeydew!!!!!


----------



## nats77

Congrats cris, how you feeling now? X

Gemmy 10dpo? How are you? When are you testing? Xx


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> Congrats cris, how you feeling now? X
> 
> Gemmy 10dpo? How are you? When are you testing? Xx

Half hopeful and half doubtful. no early testing, holding out until Saturday and if i made it to Saturday with no spotting i would be hopeful! no spotting yet, temp not very high but erratic sleep and differing times. just holding out... where are you at??


----------



## nats77

gemmy said:


> nats77 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats cris, how you feeling now? X
> 
> Gemmy 10dpo? How are you? When are you testing? Xx
> 
> Half hopeful and half doubtful. no early testing, holding out until Saturday and if i made it to Saturday with no spotting i would be hopeful! no spotting yet, temp not very high but erratic sleep and differing times. just holding out... where are you at??Click to expand...

I'm not sure?? I'm supposed to be waiting to try this month! So I'm not using opks or timing bd, although I obviously know sort of where I am. I'm just bd if oh instigates it, if it happens then It was meant to be right? 
So watch this space, good luck gemmy x


----------



## gemmy

Good plan nats ! you just never know. good luck to you too, hope we both have another one before the end of the Year :dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

My sister is still pregnant :( My nephew is due this Saturday the 16th...she will have a stress test on MOnday and then prob schedule an induction between 40-41 weeks 

AFM- Nursery is done the only thing missing is the name over the crib. I have an u/s in 2 weeks to measure the baby and check position. Nothing else too exciting going on

Julie- hows it going bump buddy? 

Nats- where are you in the process? just takign it easy this month right? When is the next appt? 

Gemmy- when are you testing?

Haley- not long now!


----------



## nats77

You got it cris, no opks or anything this month! It's always the way though have had a shed load of ewcm the last few days! No bd ing though, well actually there was once on mon, but that's it, and I'd like to think that we will tonight just because its valentines day, nothing to do with baby making lol. 
So am definitely not expecting a bfp this cycle!
Got a scan to check the womb on sat then test results next fri. So all exciting stuff,
Henry is going to be two next week and its killing me! He is growing so fast, learning a new word practically everyday and has now become a toddler! It's official he is no longer a baby! :cry::cry:

Cris can we see pics of the nursery please??

Gemmy is due af sat I think, am waiting on her posting with good news! Come on gemmy let this be your month :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I promise I will post pics...I really just want to put the name over her crib so ti doesnt look so bare lol


----------



## gemmy

I joined this group because i really liked the notion of "anti witch spray"! It just ain't working on me!! ;)

Definitely spotted today - tinge of red on the tissue paper. now wiping clean but this is typical me on 12do. so glad not to have tested though. i find that harder since the result on the tissue paper is instant but waiting, hopes up, staring, tilting tests can't do anymore.

Not feeling too down though. what is ment to be. onto cycle 14..... and getting dh to book his sperm test. my progesterone and clotting blood tests all came back normal. so need to get Dh sorted this week. i have another appointment 28th Feb which is when funny enough i should be ov .

Enjoy your valentines ladies x


----------



## wishnhoping

Gemmy- I must have been using the wrong spray because it took me 15 cycles :( Dont give up and keep up the positive attitude!! It WILL happen!

The cycle i conceived was a releaxed one because we were goingto start fertility treatment the following month...knowing i had ruled out anything being "wrong" with us and that help was on the way must have relaxed me and lead to conception...good luck~


----------



## gemmy

wishnhoping said:


> Gemmy- I must have been using the wrong spray because it took me 15 cycles :( Dont give up and keep up the positive attitude!! It WILL happen!
> 
> The cycle i conceived was a releaxed one because we were goingto start fertility treatment the following month...knowing i had ruled out anything being "wrong" with us and that help was on the way must have relaxed me and lead to conception...good luck~

Thank you for this wishin - it makes me feel a lot better. i will try a new spray ;) a more relaxed one. it helps knowing you conceived on cycle 15 as i am close to that and it seems like a lot of cycles now, just double figures is hard enough. thanks :hugs:


----------



## LittleSpy

gemmy - :hugs:

Cris -- I'm bored.:haha: Waiting to close on our new place, still (Fannie Mae really needs to get their freaking act together. We're paying cash for the damn thing so this delay is ALL them, the seller). The anticipation of that is causing time to stand still for me. Finally got some newborn clothes washed and most of my hospital bag packed. Still haven't set up the crib. Don't even have a mattress for it. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- so no closing date? I thought it was scheduled for the 8th? Booo! I hate dealing with banks! 

AFM- I am 34 weeks today. I know that 37 is full term but as soon as 36 weeks rolls around I am going to start trying to kick her out! I have a pretty busy week...work will be crazy and busy, I have parent teacher conference at B's school, and then Thursday I have an appointment to enroll him for pre-k. Apparently its a long process but I am so excited that hes finally going to big boy school even if its only half day. Hopefully in the middle of all this my nephew will decide to grace us with his presence. My sister is now 40w+2. She having a stress test today and then an appt and I guess they might schedule an induction date then? She did mention she felt a lot of pressure this morning so maybe thats a good sign?

Nothing much going on besides that...I thought I was ready but the one thing I havent done is pack a bag for DS because he will be staying at my parents' while im in the hospital. He doesnt have many pairs of pants left though he keeps ripping the knees on them from sliding around and I refuse to buy more pants when winter will be over soon and he will only wear them a month or two. I will prob start packing other stuff though so it wont be as much.

ok im done rambling....DS is at work with me today he woke me up last night with a fever so I cant take him to school....hes being a good boy and watching tv in the other room <3


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey Hey ladies!!! Got some news for ya! I'm being induced tomorrow night and Cora will be here sometime on Wednesday!! If you're on Facebook ill be sure to post pics so you'll see her there. Yay!!! Got a few things to get done before tomorrow night so I'm gonna run but keep me in y'all thoughts! :)


----------



## linz143

Oh Haley, I am so excited for you! I remember the excitement and nerves the day before I was supposed to be induced, just knowibg she'll be in your arms sometime the next day! Take lots of pictures and kiss that baby from all of us! Can't wait to see her beautiful little face!


----------



## LittleSpy

Good luck Haley!

Cris, it was scheduled for the 8th but the bank pushed it back because they said they didn't have enough time to get the "master deed" ready. Whatever that even means. Said it should be by the end of the month but that's like 10 days away now and we've heard nothing. Seriously getting irritated!

Nothing new here really. Starting to get some crampy BH contractions that I didn't have with Maisie. Every time I have one I get worried about preterm labor but I haven't had more than a few at a time. *shrug* I really feel like I don't have to worry about her coming early. If I had to bet, I'd bet I'll be kicking her ass out a solid 2+ months from now. But maybe that's because I was so convinced Maisie would be early I learned my lesson. Really not in a hurry this time with so much to do with moving and all. A bit uncomfy now but I know I'll be MUCH more uncomfortable for like a month after she's born so it's easier for me to get it done when she's still my little parasite. :haha:


----------



## nats77

Wow great news Haley! Good luck, will be stalking face book! How comes there inducing you? Xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Haley- I was so exctied when I saw FB! I cant wait to see pics!!!

Julie- Im sorry they are being such turds...Im feeling really impatient mostly to get on maternity leave. Im so over working...no strong BH for me yet...I hope I dont go over 40 wks because that would really piss me off since I have been anticipating going early again.

My u/s next wed should show me how big she is and Im expecting that she wont be as big as DS...she has been measuring right on time whereas he was always a few weeks ahead. Besides that nothing eventful going on here...


----------



## wishnhoping

oh- my sister is 40+3 and i asked her about induction and she got kind of pissy with me. At my Doctor's office they will let you induce at 39 weeks if the baby is ready so I was asking why her doctor hadnt already scheduled an induction...like not even before 40 weeks but like at her 39 week appt I think they should have had something scheduled...she got mad at me...whatever..I am just anxious to meet my nephew. Most likely she will be induced Sunday, but we wont know for sure until her next apt on thursday


----------



## linz143

If I got offered an induction earlier than 41 weeks, I'd take it! My doctor's office makes you wait till you are at minimum 41 weeks, and when I went to schedule it at 39+5, that 41 week date was all full, so they scheduled me for 41+1, and then she came on her own that day. However, I'm not keen to squeeze a 9+lb baby out of my lady parts again (my bladder may be forever damaged from her), so if I had the chance to get her out at 8 lbs I would have jumped at it! However, I had no idea she was that big as my belly was measuring 40 weeks at 40+5, and the last u/s was at 19 weeks.

Some people are weird about inductions though and will happily go 2 weeks over. I call them crazy, but they do exist! ;) Of course I was 100% my dates were correct, so if I had no idea, I may not be so eager to jump the gun and evict.


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm not going to elect induction this time. I'm still irritated with myself that I did the first time at 40+5. I'm going to wait this one out as long as my OB office will let me (Which will be 42 weeks. And I will not be one to _HAPPILY_ make it to 42 weeks. :rofl: You will all be getting an eye full from me on a daily basis if that happens. :winkwink:). They started offering with Maisie at 39 weeks but I'm personally not comfortable with that so I waited until I felt like I couldn't take it anymore. It's such a personal decision. So, Cris, try not to ask me about it when I'm 40+3. :haha: I'll be super uncomfortable and pissed that I'm still pregnant when you have like 4 week old as it is.


----------



## linz143

Lil, how big was maisie? Cause seriously, 9 lbs is no fun! God I think she probably would have been a csection had she waited til 42 weeks...


----------



## LittleSpy

At 40+3 they estimated her weight at 8lbs 1oz "give or take a pound." :haha: She was 7.12. I had a bad tear regardless because she rocketed out. :dohh: Wouldn't have mattered if she was 6 pounds or 10 pounds, I'm positive the tear would have happened with the way I delivered.

I'm not really concerned about baby's size this time. I mean, I'd prefer her to not be a 15 pounder or something, but I'm alright with the 6-10 range. I have a wide frame and birthin' hips so I'm not worried at all about a c-section for that reason. I'm actually *much* more worried about being pushed into a c-section due to a "failed" induction. That's so common. "Well, you've been in labor long enough. Haven't made enough progress. C-section time!" It's happened so several of my friends. No actual reason other than "you've been in labor long enough." No fetal or mama distress. :nope: Now some of them did have c-sections for very real medical reasons and I'd be okay with that if it happens to me. But so many of them were pushed into it because they didn't give birth quickly enough after their induction started (and in some cases I'm talking like 12 freaking hours and that's all! That makes me nervous because I was in active labor with Maisie for about 10.) and I just don't want to have to deal with being pushed into that if waiting may help me avoid it. :nope: I feel like although I had a very hard/painful labor with induction, I actually had a very smooth labor and delivery and I guess I'm afraid to press my luck with it again if there's a chance I can avoid it. :shrug: I have a few more reasons I want a more "natural" labor if possible (though I'll be honest and say and epi is probably happening :haha:) but I'll spare you all. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

lol Julie....I know....I felt really bad about bugging my sister about it as I am sure shes already anxious enough and I wasnt helping the situation. She really doesnt want to be induced and is totally against it unless its for a medical reason. I keep forgetting that her circumstance is much different than mine was. I was already dialted and effaced when I was given the option...shes still at 0 and not dialted at all. So for her an induction would really be an ordeal at this point since they would be starting from scratch. I apologized to her last night and then tried to send her funny eviction notices to read to her belly.

I prob wouldnt elect to be induced either but ask me again if I go past 39 weeks and I might change my mind haha....I think Id be a complete bitch if I went to a full 40 weeks


----------



## wishnhoping

Any news from Haley? I havent seen it on FB unless I missed something...


----------



## linz143

She went in last night and if its the same as my hospital, you go in the night before just to get your cervix ripened. Then in the morning, if the ripening took, they start you on the pitocin drip to get your contractions going. So probably our dear Haley is in the throws of labor as we speak!


----------



## LittleSpy

^ Probably so! Go Haley, go!

I didn't have the cervadil stuff, just pitocin. I was good 'n' ripe already (and had been for 3 effing weeks). :haha:

Cris -- I know you must be so excited for your sister and I know some people handle things better and more calmly than I do but I pretty much wanted to strangle every single person who asked me about when the baby was coming after my due date. :haha: I thought I was going to have to kill my mother.

Ugh, just talking about this makes me so anxious. :haha: My problem is I count down to full-term. Right now, in my head, I'm thinking 4 weeks until I'm full-term. 4 weeks. So by the time I've hit my due date, I'm already 3 weeks past full-term. :dohh: I need to count down to 42 weeks instead. But the thought of 9 more weeks isn't super appealing to me at the moment. :haha: I think if I didn't elect induction and labor started naturally between 41 and 42 weeks, I'd be fine. But if I didn't elect induction and then had to be induced at 42 weeks, I'd be PISSED. :haha: Just really happy not to have the maternity leave bullshit making my decision this time. I'm going to allow myself to start my leave the Monday after I hit 37 weeks (so 37+4) if I really don't feel like working anymore. That would make March 22 my last day and that doesn't seem too daunting since it's just over 4 weeks away. :)


----------



## nats77

Haley has updated! Baby Cora has arrived! Born at 12.28 pm she is gorge ladies! Get on fb and have a look! Can't believe how amazingly well Haley looks! Well done girl can't wait to hear your birth story xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Yay Haley!! Cora is beautiful!!! Can't wait to hear how it all went

Julie- nope, im pretty sure my sister was ready to kill me.... I backed off and am just lettin her lead the conversations from now on.

I've been counting down to 38 weeks which is when Inhad Brayden... If I make it to 39'weeks ill cry :( I'm hoping to go at 37 because that ls full term right?? Lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Cadbury is killing me. Why is Easter candy out already?! :dohh: And why did I buy it? :haha:


----------



## linz143

Must have gone off without a hitchbif she went in last night and Cora is here by noon the next day! Lucky ladies!


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm glad Easter candy is out! I'm almost done with Brayden's Easter basket the only thing missing was the Easter candy...lol... You know just in case I'm having a baby that day I'm covered


----------



## firsttimer30

Congrats Haley...Looks like I'm gona have to open my Facebook account back up so that I can see all these babies. As soon as it's back up I need all you ladies to friend me please. I'm missing to damn much <3


----------



## linz143

Do it, first!!! :)

Afm - in the process of weaning Quinn to formula. We made it 3 months and I still have a small stash in the freezer for her, but I can't continue pumping all the time! On top of that, I plateued with my weight loss at 3 weeks and have been unable to lose anything since then. Last weekend however, I started nutrisystem and am already down 3 lbs. Am so ready to lose this baby weight in time for summer!


----------



## wishnhoping

Sooooo.....my sister had her Doctor's appointment today and they have decided NOT to schedule an induction date. Shes made absoultely no progress- no dialation and no effacement. They are afraid that if they try to induce she will end up with a c-section...and so they wait. I feel awful for her because shes so miserable and im sure impatient at this point. I am trying to say very little to her and jsut listen...


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- Im so ready to get rif of this fat too! IT DEF WONT BE IN TIME FOR SUMMER THOUGH :(


----------



## linz143

Yeah if she has no dilation that's probably the best course of action. Sucks to hear, but I think a csection was my biggest fear in labor. Its like they are just waiting for you to give them a reason to cut the baby out!


----------



## linz143

Haha Wishin! You have to wait for the baby to come out first! ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Aw, I'm sorry for your sister, Cris, but it sure does sound like she has wise doctors! :thumbup: Will they only let her go to 42 and then induce no matter what? I know that's still like 10 days away which is going to see like an eternity for her but it really still is very soon. You just better hope you don't pop a little early and have little Miss Samantha (right?) first! :haha: We can at least shoot to have the fat off by next summer! :winkwink: I'm going to kick your ass losing weight (you know.. because I've done such a great job losing 10 pounds this pregnancy and not gaining 15 instead... oh... wait :dohh:). :haha:

Linz -- I couldn't lose weight while lactating with Maisie either. So frustrating for me because my supply was so pitiful! Combo feeding certainly is an option if you **want** to keep giving her some breastmilk (like if you pumped just twice a day). I don't know how you feel about it and it's a very personal decision that I obviously don't need or want to be involved in but figured I'd throw that out there in case you were torn in any way about weaning completely like I was. :winkwink:


----------



## LittleSpy

Woot, honeydew! :happydance:


----------



## linz143

I considered combination feeding, however I am now currently pumping twice daily and since going on the diet, my milk has visibly changed color. It used to be white and creamy looking, but now its blue and thin. I looked it up and apparently its all thin foremilk. I wonder if its changed because I'm not taking in enough calories. I dont want to starve the poor girl, but there's very little fat that rises to the top in those bottles now. Plus I think I'm ok with being done breastfeeding at this point.


----------



## firsttimer30

OK ladies I'm up and running Its Stacy Ann Johnson or email [email protected] come find me


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I am right around where I was when I got my + pregnancy test...so although Im being more vigilant about weight now (as in checking it more often haha) Im not really doing anything to actively stop the weight gain. I know for a fact that if I cut out my daily intake of soda I would drop weight like no body's business...but yah..thats not a commitment Im willing to make right now haha...especially since I will be soda free while back on weight loss mode. God I love soda...haha. We will def have to motivate each other again. BTW did Jess tell you shes coming to visit?! IM SO EXCITED! 

Linz- I am not a very patient person...can you tell? lol

First- going to go look for your right now!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris, I haven't seen Jess say anything about it but I've been a big slacker keeping up with every post there. I just skim through every few days. I'm awful. :nope: But that's really exciting!

First, added you!

Linz -- You could mix the bm with a little formula but no point in that if you're happy with the decision. :thumbup: Heh heh. BM.

OMG, how am I still just 33 weeks and 0 days pregnant? Longest. day. at work. ever.


----------



## wishnhoping

lol I giggled when I read that you can mix BM with it...lol how old are we?

Im happy to see the end of another week, things are getting harder and harder and sleep is getting more and more nonexistant. I have 3 more weeks at work. BLAH!


----------



## LittleSpy

Sleep is hard enough as it is being the huge whale of a preggo I am, but Maisie is teething (thank goodness these are her last 4 teeth to complete the baby teeth set! What's not great is they're giving her this much trouble and are hardly even bulging yet) and sleeping horribly this week on top of it. :dohh:

Last night she woke me up at 3am to talk about crayons. No really, crayons. FOR AN HOUR. Also kitty cats.

And then, she screamed almost nonstop from 4-5.30am because her mouth was hurting (I'm assuming... it's also possible she was just pissed that I wouldn't let her get out of bed to go color at 4am after she had chatted with me about it for the last hour). That's the 2nd night in a row she's done something similar (though night before last was just straight to the screaming with no chatting about crayons and kitty cats beforehand). I'm a zombie today. So sleepy.


----------



## nats77

Hi ladies :wave:
Firstly I want to say a big thank you to cris, for your message on fb yesterday! That was such a nice thing to write it made me cry! I showed my oh and my mum an they both thought it was lovely as well, so thank you! Btw I told Henry and he said thank you to lol xx

So my baby is now two! I can't believe it he even looks more grown up today!

And finally, I had my results appointment today :thumbup: I am happy and optimistic about my future, in fact my rainbow is so close I can almost feel it!!
They said my thyroid levels were really bad so have upped my medication, also they said my nk cells were slightly raised, so have prescribed steroids! And also progesterone. So next bfp I get is going to be my rainbow! It's just got to be! So next cycle I am going all out to bd every opportunity I get! I will get pregnant!
Also ( I know this sounds a little silly on every level but....) my father in laws birthday was 4th December and if I get my bfp next cycle then the baby's due date would be 5th December, so could actually come on its grandads birthday which would just be so special, Henry has grandads middle name and the next one could have his birthday. My oh was very very close to his dad and has missed him dreadfully since he passed so this really would be amazing! Sorry I'm waffling :blush: so that's me! Xxxxxx


----------



## linz143

Lil - Let me know how sleep goes once Violet is here, I kind of want the exact same age gap as your two will be! Sorry that it sucks currently though :(

Nats - FANTASTIC! Oh hun, I am so positive for you! I can feel that your rainbow is close, too! I can't wait to see your BFP coming SOON! Yay!!


----------



## leia37

I go MIA and miss a birth. Big congratulations Haley, cant wait to see pics.
Wishin and Lil, cant believe you're at 34 weeks - so close, i was only 2 weeks off giving birth at your stage :)
Nats, it all sounds so positive, so pleased for you and know your sticky bean is just round the corner.

My facebook is Rachel Large or [email protected] , please friend me. Just as bad at posting pics there but do read daily. Might be easier to keep up with you especially with cris and julie dropping soon xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I'm apparently facebook-inept. When someone else finds Leia, can you like suggest her as a friend for me like someone did with first? :haha:
Leia, if you're not a facebook moron like I am, my email is [email protected] - Julie M

Nats -- So excited for you!! What great news that you're getting support from your doctors.

Linz -- I'll let you know. All I know is how Maisie was so in my head it's going to be a complete nightmare. But I do have hope that Violet is less "spirited" (which I'm becoming more and more convinced every day "spirited" actually means possessed by demons) because she's so much less feisty in the womb. :shrug::haha:


----------



## linz143

Leia, I wasn't able to find you either. Do you have your facebook profile setting on private? If you do, people who aren't already friends with you won't be able to find your profile. Will you add me? My email is . Go ahead and laugh at the email, I've had it for 10+ years!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- How is your sister? Or are you afraid to ask? :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Too exhausted to post but I am in Philly...have been since 5am (left my house 3am) Monday morning. Her fluids were low at her appointment so they finally decided it was time to induce. Since she had made little to no progress she was given cervadil yesterday and started pitocin today. She's finally 100% effaced and 5cm...baby is head down so td looking good. She hasn't eaten in 24 hours so I'm worried about her strength :(

Pray for her that the rest of this time goes quickly...

To clarify- Monday at 2:45am she lost the rest of her mucus plug and started having strong contractions close together. I drove 2hoirs to her house thinking that she was finally in labor but by the time ingot to her house the contractions fizzled out...I haven't caught up on sleep since then I'm so tired


----------



## LittleSpy

Sounds like things are going well since she was 5cm at 11.30am! That's about where I was at that point. Going out to get her something to eat for dinner will make you her hero, I'm sure! :thumbup: Hope the weather doesn't doesn't get too nasty up there.


----------



## wishnhoping

Ugh still trying to catch up at work and isn't have time to play on the computer

Hope to talk to you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies! Hope all is well! Thanks for all the well wishes! We are still trying to adjust at home. As soon as things calm down a little I will share my birth story. It all went well though :) a lot faster than we expected. Cora is doing great and we are finally free from having blood work done daily!! Thank the good Lord! That was rough! Breastfeeding is going ok. It is challenging to say the least though, but its all worth it when I look at my beautiful baby girl!

I'll be in touch soon ;)


----------



## nats77

Can't wait to hear your story Haley x

Having a few wobbles this week, it's so hard to believe that I should be at the end of my pregnancy now, I would of been 35 weeks tomorrow :cry: falling that then I should then be about 12 weeks :cry: instead I'm on cycle day 2! I know everything happens for a reason, and it wasn't my time and all that but just this week it seems to be getting me down. 
Still I have all my medication in place now, oh is up for plenty of bding this cycle I am going to start opks as soon as bleeding stops so I know exactly where I am, I'm stocked up with 45 10iu hpts, so I can poas till my hearts content and I have a reason to now as the earlier I find out the earlier I can start on my progesterone and keep the steroids up, and I am feeling hopeful this time! This will however be my last time, if I get my bfp and i mc again then I will not do it anymore, emotionally I just cannot take anymore. So this is like my last chance.

I know I have said it before, but I just want to thank you all again for supporting me thru what has been the most difficult time in my life, I couldn't have got thru it without you. So a great big huge massive thank you! I actually love You guys!! :winkwink: xxxxxxx


----------



## nats77

Gemmy how did your appointment go yesterday? And your ovulating round about now right? Are you getting plenty of bding in?
Hope your ok Hun xxx


----------



## linz143

Haley - Can't wait to hear your birth story!

Nats - Aww hugs, hun. You are an amazing woman to have gone through such trials and still you persevere. This WILL happen for you, I know it! The doctors are going to take good care of you now that they are taking you seriously. It sounds like you are ready for baby making warfare over there, armed with your progesterone and hpts!! hee hee! I can't wait to hear some great news from you soon.

Nothing much new here, cept Quinn is 3 months today! Can't believe how time flies.


----------



## wishnhoping

Ok ...so wow!! I am finally back to "normal"

Nats- **BIG HUGS** You are simply AMAZING! You now your family isnt complete and you keep fighting for it! I know that with all the help you have lined up this time around you will get your rainbow. We will all be here for you when you are finally holding that miracle in your arms! I PROMISE!

Leia- I couldnt find you on fb either!?

Haley- I can not wait to hear your birth story! I want to know how come they chose to induce! Congrats on Cora shes so beautiful! I love all the pics

Julie- Hows the house situation?

Linz- Happy 3 months to Quinn! Has it been that long already!?

AFM- I have been ok..I am 35w4d and feelings LOTS of movement. I had my u/s on wednesday and Samantha is measuring 5lbs 14oz...Doctro expexts that she will be much smaller than my DS. Thats kind of exciting because I swear my DS has always been HUGE so itll be nice to see what a tiny baby is actually like haha. Besides that we are pretty much ready...my bags are packed and in the car, we have stocked up on all the supplies, nursery is ready (minus the rocking chair is being reupholstered). The only thing I am working on now is setting up a home office so I can work from home. I have 2 weeks left at the actual office and then will take over from home. I have weekly appontments from now on so Im excited to see if I have made any progress. I really hope she is early like her brother...I dont think I can go another 4 weeks!

will explain about my sister in separate post...


----------



## wishnhoping

Ok so here is what happened with my sister:

She started losing her mucus plug I beleive last Friday...on Monday morning at 2:45am she calls me and says she thinks she lost the rest of her plug and her contractions were strong and about 8 minutes apart. My sister lives about 2 hours away from me and I had my bag packed to drive up to her house on Friday when she told me she first started losing her plug. So I was all excited thinking this is it! I woke up DS and we drove up to her house at 3am...got there at 5am. By the time I got there her contractions were not as strong and further apart. Luckily she had a Doctors appointment that day to do a non stress test (NST) and overall check up since she was now 41weeks +. At her appointment they found out that her fluid levels were at a 3 and normal is 5-25. They told her she would start to be induced that day. However, although her contractions thinned her out some her cervix was still tightly closed. They would start her on cervadil on Monday for 12 hours then check Tuesday morning if she made progress. The cervadil must have worked because she was 2cm on tuesday morning and 70% effaced. They started her on pitocin...(this was at like 7am?). She made pretty good progress throughout the day. By 5pm she was 100%effaced and 9cm...I was waiting at a nearby hotel when my mom told me she had started to practice pushing. By the time I got there they had decided to do a c-section. She wasnt moving from 9cm and had been in labor for well over 24hours at this point. She was hungry and tired and just had no more strength. Within an hour my gorgeous nephew was born via c-section at 9lbs 2oz!!!! My sister is healing up well, is breastfeeding like a champ and is scheduled to go home today :) <3


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- So glad your sister and nephew are doing well! I would be seriously pissed if I made it to 9cm and then still had to have a c-section but it sounds like she really took it like a champ. And nothing is going on with the house. I've pushed it to the back of my mind at this point trying not to drive myself nuts about it. We were supposed to close 3 weeks ago. :dohh:

Nats -- :hugs: I'm really excited for you this cycle!

Linz -- I can't believe Quinn is 3 months old! I told hubby a few weeks ago that I'm sad about how quickly Violet is growing up already. :haha:

Haley -- Good to hear from you! Looking forward to reading your birth story. :flower:

I had my 34 week appointment today. All fine. Autopilot on. My first cervix check is in 11 days, though. :wacko::wacko::wacko: I really dread those things because I think they hurt so much (especially now with my broken hoo-ha) which I think is pretty funny because... you know... labor and all. :haha: Can't believe I have an appointment every week after next week. Insanity. I think I've completely given up hope on being "ready" this time. There is just too much going on that my head would explode if I stressed out about all of it.


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> Gemmy how did your appointment go yesterday? And your ovulating round about now right? Are you getting plenty of bding in?
> Hope your ok Hun xxx

hey hun - big :hugs: to you - i am sure you will get your rainbow, you just watch!

afm i am ov very soon. my temp is a bit unreliable the last couple of days i have slept bad and taken my temp at funny times. i am not using opk do will just keep bd ing now. feel a bit of ov pain but only cd9. ?usually o around 14/15.

doc said progesterone was 40 and anything above 30 shows i ovulated. everything else was normal. i need to get dh to book his sa and have blood tests - she said it is normal to take up to 18 months so i shouldn't worry. if dh does tests and all normal and then they will test me again. but she says i am still young enough not to worry.

well i am 35 on Monday and so wanted a baby before then but not to be. now i am trying by Christmas! this cycle will be 14th and due end of Nov. or the next will be due Christmas! won't give up but what will be! xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Fx gemmy! :sex: :sex: :sex: :dust:

I don't remember if I mentioned I've been having some stretchy/stingy feelings in my cervix when I squat the last few days that have been making me think a little something may be happening down there. Lost a little bit of my plug tonight, so I guess that pretty much confirms it. Not that it means anything to me, the girl who has tons of labor signs for weeks but never actually goes into labor. :haha: Just a little hopeful because everything seems to be happening about 3 weeks sooner than it did with Maisie. Giving me (very likely false) hope that I may go naturally prior to 40 weeks this time (why do I get my hopes up? :dohh:). You can all laugh heartily at me when I'm still pregnant in 7 weeks. :winkwink:


----------



## leia37

Nats and Gemmy - have everything crossed for you. Both of you get BDing lots :) xx

Linz - cant believe its been 3 months, doesnt it go quick. feels like the blink of an eye yet, feels like they've been with you forever too. :) xx

Wishing - congratulations on your new nephew, glad all okay. bet you are looking forward to finishing work, getting well excited for you, not long now.

Julie - not long for you either. i hope this one doesnt keep you waiting so long. and really hope your cervix checks go okay - i hate them too, so painful.

Haley - looking forward to birthing story and glad you are settling in at home .

AFM - trying a little bit of solids. having lots of fun. He didnt really like the rice or semolina and after a couple of days was abit bunged up and had a tummyache so stopped for a few days each time. tried him on apple this week and he loved it. He would have eaten loads if i had let him. :). apple seemed to pass through him better too although did take a 2 day break just to make sure everything was okay.little by little, just playing with tastes for now.

Linz/Julie - would one of you recommend me as a friend on facebook to the others in the group or them to me, when you get a mo. thanks x

Couple of photos of my little man :)
 



Attached Files:







photo(13).jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 0









photo(14).jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 0









photo(16).jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 0









photo(17).jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 0









photo(18).jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nats77

He is gorgeous! Yes please recommend as I couldn't find you :( xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- I'm jealous you are showing signs...nothing happening over here and I'm now petrified and convinced that I will go past 40weeks.

I have my first cervix check on Tuesday and I hope I'm not disapponted when she says no progress :(


----------



## nats77

Cycle day 5 for me! Af is almost done, gonna start opks soon, (from cycle day 7 I think?) I am really excited lol how silly is that? Lol 
Hope everyone one is doing well, cris and little not long now! All you mummy's that are busy busy with your gorgeous baby's, and gemmy hope you managed lots of bding :winkwink: xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

So last thursday I went in and they ended up fitting me for a crown. Ever since then my entire jaw has hurt and Ive been in sooo much pain (even more so than before they 'fixed' my tooth), I called them this morning and told them I was in a lot of pain and they told me that I would prob need a root canal....I was LIVID! I already paid $600 for the job they did last week and god knows how much the root canal will cost. I was in tears...on top of that I didnt sleep well because literally my entire body hurts. My eyeballs feel like they are going to explode, my head is pounding, my back hurts so bad I am limping, my legs are sore, my feet hurt...Im a big miserable mess. I keep breaking down into tears...I just want to be pain free for one day... ok im done now...happy 36 weeks to me :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Ugh, Cris, that sucks so much. :nope:

Nats -- Excited for you!!

I'm so sick. I'm not good at being sick so I generally just don't do it. Well, I went to my OB appointment on Friday and the girl doing check-out was really sick. Then I wake up sick two days later. Funny coincidence. What kind of BS is that? I get sick for the first time in 4.5 years AT MY OB'S OFFICE?!? Argh. I already complained to one of my OBs (who is in one of the same facebook groups I'm in). One of the very worst parts is that there's just no way Maisie and my husband aren't going to catch it. Maisie has only ever been sick once and it make me a nervous wreck. And I've felt so awful, I can't even imagine how big of a baby my husband is going to be. :nope:


----------



## wishnhoping

Oh Julie- so so srry you are feeling sick :( that alone sucks...but add pregnancy to it and its just miserable. 

My toothache keeps getting progressivley worse and tylenol isnt helping at all....Im strongly considering getting the tooth ripped out...like by me...for free....now 

I have not beein in this much pain EVER


----------



## wishnhoping

Well had my 36 week appointment and she didnt check me which was dissapointing but she did give me some prescriptions for my toothache...so that was good. I am taking pain killer and piggy backing with tylenol otherwise i cant tolerate the pain. it feels better but not pain free. I am also on antibiotic and im hoping that takes care of the source of the problem...


----------



## linz143

Aww wishin, I hope you feel better hun... :( Would they do a root canal on you while you are pregnant?

Nats - GL this month!! BD BD BD!! :D


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- I really hope the antibiotic helps. I hope you feel better soon!

Since I've been feeling like complete ass for 4 days now, I've realized how relatively good I felt before I caught whatever awful monster of a virus this is. I'm still feeling like total crap and now I'm coughing my head off and I still can't breathe or hear or speak, but I think I'm on the upswing. At least a solid week or so of feeling like death will have given me perspective so that I can appreciate not feeling like death the last few weeks of pregnancy. :haha: I'm soooooooo not looking forward to Maisie having it, though. She was extra cranky this morning and Scott was complaining so I think they're both getting it. :nope:

I did finally break down and call my OB for OTC medicine recommendations. Guaifenesin (_plain_ Mucinex or Robitussin) and saline-only nasal spray. *sigh* Of course I'll do what's best for the babe, but... I was hoping for an okay to take something that would provide a little symptom relief (Selfish! But not selfish enough to take any decent symptom-relief medicine). I don't expect much from either but I'm hoping for a bit of a placebo effect at least? And hopefully the guaifenesin will keep the impending asthma attacks from happening. Scary close to one last night and the only albuterol inhaler I could find expired in 2007. Yeah, it's been a while since I've had issues with my asthma but it always flares when I'm sick (I just haven't been this sick in about 5 years).


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- I was told that yes, they would do the root canal while pregnant.

Julie- I'm so sorry you feel so horrible...I hope the meds help!

I'm still piggy backing my med and its working really well but I am really really hoping that the antibiotics are working and the inflammation goes down so I don't need any further dental Work and can stop taking meds


----------



## leia37

Cris - really feel for you. toothache is just the worst. really hope you get it sorted. big hugs xx

Julie - big hugs to you too. hope you are feeling better and maisie and your hubby dont get it or only get it mildly xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks Leia. But Maisie and Scott have it. :dohh::nope: Maisie is doing great with it during the day but night is another story. She's hard to get to sleep when she's well so when she's sick it's a painful process. And then I'm freaking out about whether she's breathing all night and I'm coughing my head off waking everyone up so I left her in bed with Scott and camped out on the couch and coughed all night. Looks like I'm in for more of the same tonight. Just trying to look forward to a week or so from now when we'll all be well again. :thumbup: Very happy tomorrow is Friday. At least I may be able to sleep in a bit on Saturday. I finally fell asleep this morning around 5 and then woke up at 7 to get ready for work. I'm really running on empty right now.


----------



## nats77

Awwww you guys! Sorry to hear your not well, Julie hope you get better soon and the family, and cris, ouch! You have my deepest sympathy not sure if you guys remember but I have a phobia of dentist so have to be sedated for anything I get done but I have suffered tenfold with teeth so ur in my prayers to get better very soon!

Afm, have started opks and have got a slight line so am going to try and bd tonight and hopefully every night until the opks go negative, then I guess I can't miss it right? Am desperately hoping we get bfp this month and all my meds work and I get my rainbow in my arms before 2013 is out! Xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Thanks, Nats. I have so much hope for you this cycle! :flower:

I'm finally starting to feel better, I think. Still sick and coughing up a lung every couple of hours, but this is the best I've felt since last Saturday. That sucked. Maisie is dealing with it pretty well, or at least she was yesterday. She was still asleep when I left for work this morning so we'll see how she's doing today in a few hours. She was doing way better yesterday and last night than I expected, so I'm hopeful it's not affecting her as much as me. I don't think it has hit my husband as hard, either. Normally he's such a whiner about being sick but he hasn't been too bad. Maybe it hit me harder because I'm pregnant? Or maybe I'm just being a huge baby about it? :shrug: :haha: I seriously haven't been so sick in almost 5 years. I took Monday off work and have had to absolutely force myself to come in every other day this week. I left early on Tuesday but have made it all day every other day this week. I probably should have called in every day except today, honestly.

I'm just so glad to be on the upswing. I'm going to think I feel AWESOME for the rest of this pregnancy after this! :winkwink:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie- so glad to hear you are doing better! 

Nats- I will be thinking of you extra hard this month..fingers crossed for you always hun!

leia- thankfully I am feeling much better the antibiotics seem to finally have kicked in. 

My toothache is still here but doesnt hurt as bad and I am hping by next week it will all be done with. I found an email from when I was about 36w+ pregnant with Brayden...like literally the same week I am at now with Sammi...so Im going to post it for you guys so you can see where I was 4.5 years ago! its amazing to look/think back on that.


----------



## wishnhoping

Here is the email I sent out to several family members. I was about 36w3d pregnant with Brayden:

*Good morning! 

Yesterday I had my 36 week appointment and sonogram. Brayden looks wonderfully healthy, his lungs, hearts, kidneys, etc all look fully developed and are functioning as they should. He is weighing in at 6lbs 7 oz, which is really only 1/2 lb more then he should...if I go all the way to my due date (40 weeks) they expect that he will be around 8lbs. 

I am still 2cm dialated but am now 50% effaced. Effacement refers to the thinning of your cervix, and since I am already 50% effaced the Dr. said she could feel Brayden's head! According to her I have made good progress in just a week's time. 

We talked about inducing, and at her practice they offer induction to their patients at 39 weeks, which for me would be Nov. 17th- However, she told me not to worry about induction because she thinks I will have delivered before then on my own =^) YAY!!! (which made me happy because I reallly really dont want to!!!) So for right now we are looking at Brayden arriving within the next 2 weeks!!! And hes not huge! Yay for me! 

My next appointment is next Monday at 1:15pm- I will be 37 weeks which is considered full term =^) 
*


----------



## wishnhoping

For the record- he was born at 38w5d and weighed 8lbs 9oz---so much for the u/s saying he wasnt big and would weigh about 8lbs at 40 weeks! I wonder what he would have weighed had I gone all the way to 40 weeks! 

My first cervical check will be this upcoming Wednesday and Ill be 37 weeks...please pray for me that I have made some progress


----------



## LittleSpy

If I'm dilated/effaced at all next Tuesday I'll hold my tongue until you post on Wednesday. :winkwink: I really don't expect much to be going on with me, though. I'm going to guess 1-2cm dilated (which, to me, is the same as none at all!) and that they won't even mention being effaced. :thumbup: I am quite certain your baby will be here weeks before mine. :haha:

I don't even want to think about labor starting in the next 2 weeks with as sick as I've been. I'd really rather not be hacking up a lung during labor.


----------



## gemmy

good luck with your pending births ladies, hope they come sooner than you are both anticipating!

xxx


----------



## nats77

Hey gemmy, how you doing? How many dpo are you now? Did you get much bd in? Good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## nats77

Ok mission baby dance day 1 complete! A few more to go as opks still not positive lol gonna try and persuade oh for tonight as well, feeling good for my bfp this cycle :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope everyone else is good, cris I love the nursery! So gorgeous! Xxxx


----------



## gemmy

10dpo in the morning according to ff - see chart. i did not opk just temp. not bad for bding although i did apparently o cd 11 which for me is early. so will see. i am going to do a cheap test in morning. are you around o now? doing ok?

everyone have a lovely mothers day tomo (UK) xxx


----------



## gemmy

opps now see your next post nats. glad all is starting in the bding department :)


----------



## nats77

How did you get on gemmy? Did you test? 

Afm operation baby dance has not gone well! We got one bd in and now we are not speaking! So the chances of bd are next to none! I haven't got a +opk yet though so still in with a bit of a chance I suppose, but have lost all faith in ths month now :cry: not a happy bunny! Xx


----------



## nats77

Quick update!

Operation bd is back on, we talked thru our disagreement and we're fine again now, also I have a + opk this morning, well as near as dam it! So we must must must get a bd in today or its all over! Will try this avo and tonight as oh Is home till 1 as he was on a night shift last nite, but failing the little fella having an afternoon nap we will have to settle for tonight and hope for the best, I'm back in the race ladies, wish me luck :winkwink: xxxxxxxx


----------



## gemmy

Ah good luck nats! Great that you sorted things out!!

I tested yesterday and today with cheapies and both negative. Will try again in the morningvx


----------



## nats77

When is af due gemmy? Any symptoms? Fingers crossed so tight for you Hun xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

Gemmy -- Fx!!

Nats -- Glad you and hubs got it sorted! 

Cris -- Happy full-term day! :wohoo:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- go catch that egg!! Hope you get a bd session in today and tomorrow and that should be good!

Gemmy- good luck! Keep us posted!

Julie- thanks!!! I'm a watermelon!!!!

Got my root canal done today and am still in pain but its a sore pain which is much more tolerable than the nerve pain from before. Also had some pretty random and strong cramping the last two days so I'm kind of excited for my appointment Wednesday to see if they did anything to my cervix...fx!


----------



## LittleSpy

Geesh, Cris, I was about to send out a search party. FYI, from this point on, you ARE NOT ALLOWED TO DISAPPEAR from BNB AND Facebook for more than a day like you just did! :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Sorry my toothache made me pretty miserable and I've been throwing my self a pity party by laying in bed and being anti social

Ill try not to disappear lol


----------



## LittleSpy

Haha, thanks. Glad you're going to be feeling better really shortly!

Eck, my 36 week OB appointment is today. I know they do the group B strep test today but I was thinking they do a cervix check as well. Now I'm not totally sure because with Maisie I only ever being 1cm one week and then 3cm every week after that. But I thought I wasn't 3cm until 38 weeks. :shrug: But pretty sure if they're going to be fishing around down there for the gbs test, they're going to check cervix, too. 

Not that it means anything. :winkwink: I've just been getting more uncomfortable down there rather quickly. Quite a few crampy contractions. Last night I actually freaked myself out a little because I was having so much discomfort and Violet was so active I just knew she was going to break my water or something. All I could think about is how I've been slacking off at work since being sick and how much I need to catch up on. So, that's today's plan. :haha: Catch up my work so THAT'S not my first thought when labor starts.


----------



## wishnhoping

LMAO oh Julie hahaha u crack me up

I have been feeling the exact same way. The last two days I have been really crampy...It feels like my period is about to start. Sammi has also been really active..which I thought they were supposed to calm down right before labor? So Im getting conflicting signs. I have already started my choc milk regiment hoping to help things along a bit. At least Im pretty regular now hehe

I thought they would check me when they did the strep btest too since shes already there but she didnt...kind of annoying. Tomorrow will actually be the first time I will be checked and I am very very curious to see if these cramps are actually doing anything...

Gemy- any new tests?
Nats- did you get a bd session in? I think your DH had to go work but I hope u got some time in!


----------



## nats77

Yes we managed to bd last nite, my poor oh is soooo busy right now, we got hit really hard with snow so England goes into meltdown! With his job that means loads of extra hours for him! He worked all nite sun got home about 8.30am had a very short sleep then was back at work for 1pm yesterday was supposed to finish at 10pm, didn't leave until 11pm then was helping stranded people all the way home! So finally gets in at 12.15am had a quick shower and still despite all that told me!! That we need to bd!! And so we did lol. He is my hero! Then he was out the door again at 6am on his way back to work!
I haven't done opk today as I have been so busy cleaning it slipped my mind but I will do and whatever the outcome will try for another bd tonight (if my poor fella has the strength) 

Ok just ran up and did opk it was very positively positive! Even more than yesterday so I feel a bd session tonight is essential! Lol hopefully it will happen. I'll let him sleep for a while then wake him with gentle persuasion lol, will update tomorrow xx

Cris glad ur tooth is more comfortable :winkwink:
Julie I agree cris is not allowed to disappear now! 
Gemmy anything? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

<3 your poor DH....I hope he gets some rest soon...but yes def get another BD session in!!! eee so excited for you guys!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I swear my period is about to start....lol thats exactly what it feels like right now...


----------



## LittleSpy

Seriously Cris, me too! Lower back cramps and all. :wacko:


----------



## nats77

wishnhoping said:


> I swear my period is about to start....lol thats exactly what it feels like right now...




LittleSpy said:


> Seriously Cris, me too! Lower back cramps and all. :wacko:

:rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl::haha::rofl:
You two make me lol xxx


----------



## nats77

Why me? Always at ovulation time! Always something! Right now I am sitting on my bed feeling sick! Have had the runs this avo now am feeling sick, no matter how determined I am even I can't bd when I feel like this!
Rah it's just so unfair! Today I got such a strong positive on my opk that the line was darker than the test line.
Tonight would have been perfect! :cry::cry:
Maybe someone is trying to tell me something?????? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## wishnhoping

Just do it Nats!!!!!! Take one for the team ;)


----------



## nats77

Lol oh is fast asleep next to me now bless him, would it be really bad to set an alarm for half way thru the nite to see if I feel better after some sleep? Might have missed it anyway? Going to do another opk to see where I'm at. It's all a bit scary really because when it goes negative that means I have to start my steroids and for some strange reason I'm scared to death about taking them, just don't know how they will affect me! Still if it works and brings our rainbow I guess it doesn't matter, sorry I've kind of been hogging the thread lately xx


----------



## LittleSpy

I said I'd wait until after your appt tomorrow, Cris but figure you'll have no reason to hate me. Not dilated at all, but baby is head down, locked, and loaded and my cervix has come forward all the way which meant, much to my very relieved astonishment, the check didn't hurt at all! Whew! She said it won't go backward so should be in that position for the rest of my pregnancy, so really easy for them to reach and not painful for me.

She also confirmed that the crampy bh contractions are a 2nd+ pregnancy thing and also could be because I've been sick.

We finally have our closing date for our new place (next Monday) so of course now I want her to hang out in there for at least 3-4 more weeks. Would just prefer to have her here in the next 5. ;)

My OB was also kind enough to reassure me that the 2nd baby generally rips much less of a new one, lol.


----------



## gemmy

Bless you ladies not long now!!

Nats hope you feel better don't be too down you already have spermies up there and can get busy tomorrow and day after. 

As for me bfn but my cross hairs have moved making me 3dpo instead of 12! Totally not sure where I am but hopefully have chance. Give it until the weekend and hopefully I will know. ?


----------



## nats77

Well ladies its 3am here in the uk, and I am wide awake! But we did manage to get a bd in! :happydance: I woke up and thought what the heck give it a go. 
Have got what I can only assume is ovulation pains, but feels like its on both sides which is unusual? But I'm sure I'm ovulating right now. I hope we've done enough because I think oh is starting to feel the pressure :blush: not sure I will get away with more bding tonight lol 
Whatever happens I know we definately hit the best two days! So I guess now its a case of starting the steroids and siting back and waiting for time to pass, I already know his will be the longest tww of my life.

Gemmy that's strange isn't it? I don't use ff couldn't understand it so don't really get the whole cross hairs thing but sending you good luck, would be great if its both our months this month :winkwink: xxx


----------



## linz143

Hi ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, but Quinn has been a horror at sleeping lately. For the last week I've gotten about 3 hours of sleep in fragments of 20 minutes and I couldn't stand it anymore. We started sleep training tonight in the form of controlled crying. 30 minutes of listening to her wail at the top of her lungs and she is now asleep with no help of her pacifier (and addicted to her paci, she is). So hopefully this helps, she just woke up again and it only took me going in twice to reassure her and she fell asleep at the sound of my voice on the second check. I think this is going to work!

Nats - get that egg girl!! OMG, what if TWINS!! OOoop! Good luck hun! I have everything crossed for you!

Gemmy - I looked at your chart and I would say that you ovulated on CD 12. Do you think the high temps could be a triphasic chart?!? If you look at all your temps after cd 12 they are in your post ovulation range, so I would NOT say that you are 3 dpo. More likely that either your chart is looking EXTREMELY good for pregnancy! Fingers crossed hun!!

You two preggos - I can't believe you are getting so close! Cris! Ack! 37+ weeks? Where has the time gone?! Bring on the babies!


----------



## nats77

Linz twins? Wtf? Lol weird though cause your the third person to of said that and I'm not even pregnan yet! My very good friend ( who had the successful ivf ) the lady who works at the rmc, who gave me my meds, and now you!
Do you think it's a sign? Scary lol xxx


----------



## gemmy

Thanks for looking at my chart linz - even wackier now! This mornings low drop moved o back to cd11. Then I wiped red blood ( yes witch is here) when I entered light af it took the crosshairs back to cd20 and now says I had a 3 day lp!!! It must be wrong! But whatever it is I am now trying for a December baby.

Glad you got that bd in nats, hope this is it!! X


----------



## firsttimer30

Hi ladies, sorry I've been away, sometimes I wish I could say that Lindalynn has been giving me fits but it's the 8yr old. I am at a lose as to how she has been acting lately between being jealous and afraid that daddy is going to shit and she 's not going to be there to smell it she is still lying and now slacking in her school work. so over the weekend her and my neice are doing math and other things and just out of the blue I guess she tells her that she can't do anymore because she has Dyslexia but please don't say anything because no one knows. 
So here I'm asking her why she is saying that and that she doesn't have it and what does she do? Yes she proceeds to tell me YES she does that her math and reading has fallen at school. I'm about to flip because I'm like ok if shes tell Nikki this who else is she telling and what is she not doing at school.last 9 weeks report card In reading she was reading at a 4th almost 5th grade level. 82% nationally than kids in her grade, and in math she was at a 4th grade level and 75% nationally. So as I get up to go check the calendar to see when the next report card comes out David is asking her what dyslexia is and where she got it from and of course the DISNEY channel..WTF
So yesterday she comes in and has her report card and sure enough she has dropped in both subjects.. So as I'm looking at her report card and reading the results of the Star Test I am boiling on the inside and just wondering why in the hell hasn't her teacher hasn't contacted me on this.:nope:
I guess the little note at the bottom was her way. "Ally needs to practice more on her reading aloud at home and needs to work on basic multiplication, division, and numbers in the thousands. I can't believe that this kid thought because she couldn't pronounce a few words that she was dyslexic and that because the girl on the T.V didn't have to do that she thought it would be ok for her not to. So I printed out some math sheets yesterday for her to do from what was on her test report along with some basic -/+ and she looks at the subtraction problems and says I can't do these we haven't went over these in class, me asking how can you be doing Division and multiplication and never subtraction. LIE,LIE,LIE....OMG so when she seen me sending her teacher an email and calling her she then decides to change her story. I am so at a lose..:dohh: So after I tell her she can't go to the after school dance and I ground her from the Wii, her DSI and absolutely no Disney until the end of the school year and that her test scores had better come up guess what I'M the *Bad Guy* :shrug: I shouldn't keep her from school activities and that she had told all her friends that she would be there and she doesn't want to LIE to them... so when shes done trying to throw her little fit I just ask her why it was a big deal to her if she lies to her friends but doesn't effect her when she lies to me? I really don't know what to do..:shrug: 

OK I am so sorry for the rant but I have no one else to vent to..

I hope you 2 preggo ladies are doing the best I can't wait to see them little bundles. :hugs:

Nats & Gemmy-fingers crossed for you girls :hugs:


----------



## gemmy

Oh wow first, you just gave me an insight into the future! ! Sounds like 8 going on 18!! Hopefully she willlearn not to lie when she lives with the consequences and will get over it. Stick to your guns!!


----------



## LittleSpy

gemmy -- do you temp orally or vaginally? If orally, I wonder if doing it vaginally would give you easier to read temps? :shrug: I had considered doing that for the next round while ttc both times because my temps can be rocky (I tend to be a mouth breather at night). I'm just lucky that my thermal shift is huge so my chart is pretty easy to interpret even with the rocky temps.

nats -- fx! Sounds like you gave it a great shot this cycle! I've had pain on both sides before but never while ttc so not sure if I release two eggs at once but I doubt it. This time I had pain from the right side, which is very rare for me but then that big ol' corpus luteum cyst formed on the left so my u/s tech was sure I must have ovulated from the left this time even though I felt it on the right. :shrug: I don't think my right ovary works, to be honest. It looks funky in ultrasounds.

Linz -- Hope you get some decent sleep soon. Maisie was a horror getting to sleep for the first year. I would rock her for hours and hours and we'd both fall asleep in the rocking chair almost every night. After about 4-5 months, she got better in the middle of the night, though. I could get up, feed her, and she'd fall asleep pretty quickly after the bottle and I could generally put her back down. She still woke up 2-3 times a night until 8 months or so and then at least once until 13 months when she started sleeping through the night about 95% of the time. Pure gold, that is! I'm so, so, so happy I won't have to get up for work with all the sleeplessness this time around. Not that caring for 2 kids under 2 and going to school and being responsible for the house won't be way harder than my current job, at least I may be able to take naps. :haha:

first -- Sorry your oldest is giving you a fit! You should tell you the dyslexia excuse doesn't work for math (well, may not), though. :haha: I have a good friend who is dyslexic (granted, there are different forms of dyslexia), but she's a MATH TEACHER with a Master's Degree in math. :haha: She has always been awesome at math & science, she just can't spell (she spells phonetically though, so it's easy to understand what she's trying to say) & it takes her a bit longer to read (but she even does that well).

I potentially only have 6 days left at work after today! I told them my tenative last day before maternity leave will be next Friday. Now that we finally have a closing date on our new place, I think that may very well be it so that I can spend that next week working on the new house and won't have to be traveling 2 hours away from home at 39+ weeks pregnant scrambling to get stuff done there on the weekend before my due date. I'll have to do some leave calculations and see where that will put me in terms of paychecks and all that good stuff before I decide for sure.


----------



## wishnhoping

gemmy- I never charted so I am no help..but I really hope that its a trick and AF isnt really here! Hang in there!

nats - Yay on getting a BD session in! You did al lyou could now its in God's hands! I cant wait for you to test! OMG twins...lol

Linz - ugh...I havent slept through the night in months but its nothing compared to what you are going through. At least when I am finally tired I can go to sleep with a baby its not as easy. Glad that sleep training is working well for you. Brayden was actually pretty good once we moved him to the crib he only got all messed up when he started getting sick all the time...then it was awful

first - I am not 'allowed' to correct or discipline my stepson which I think is BS...so I have no input. The rule my DH made is HE is the one that handles him when he acts out. What is DH's take on this? Has he tried to address the problem? Is he backing you up on your discipline tactics? Maybe you should urge him to reassure your DD that he still loves her just as much...good luck! Youve got your hands full!

Julie- I have 3 days left and I can not freaking wait. Im so excited that you got that house and you get to stop working at your current place. I lol when you said you could do with another 5 weeks until Violet is here....omg Id die! Good luck getting everything ready. Oh and Im sorry you made no progress...My appt is at 3 so I still have awhile but Im scared of her checking..see reason below

AFM- I have been having these period cramps that are getting stronger and stronger but not able to time them. I still dont remember having these with Brayden...they got so strong and painful enough that it woke me up last night and I really really thought it was the beginning of something but by the time I got out of bed and settled downstairs they had fizzled out. My vagina is also like mga swollen...it hurts to even wipe. DH and I tried to BD to help ripen the cervix and it is jsut so swollen down there he couldnt get it in...lol sorry major TMI. Thats why Im so scared to get checked today...I dont know hth shes going to get in there...ouchie!


----------



## wishnhoping

by 3 days left I meant at work...not with baby haha


----------



## gemmy

Thanks girls, well I should probably change flow to spotting as no more blood yet but like other months know it is there. I temp orally but thinking of just opk this month as I wake up worrying about temping! However I am curious to see what my pregnant chart would look like after all these cycles...


----------



## wishnhoping

Well she didnt even check me! I have mixed feelings... I wanted to get checked to see if I was making any progress , but I was also afraid of how much it would hurt since its so swollen! I know that I could have no progress and go into labor tonight and have lots of progress and go into labor in 3 weeks ...so it doesn't mean much but I really wanted to know

She said she will check next week


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- My OB said on Tuesday that the period-type cramps are a 2nd+ pregnancy thing. :nope: She also said me being sick could make them worse (but now that I'm feeling a lot better, they're worse than ever). I didn't remember having them the first time, either. I just wanted to be sure I shouldn't be alarmed and she said as long as they're not getting more frequent & way more intense I shouldn't worry about them. But I think early labor (from what I remember) feels EXACTLY the same so... not sure how to determine when it's just BH vs the real thing other than to try to time them and wait and see if it picks up. :shrug:

I've gone from feeling awesome until 30 weeks to feeling uncomfortable-pregnant for 6 weeks to being in a lot of pain. Ugh! Pretty sure I have sciatica pain now. It's pain in my lower back, my ass, and shooting down my right leg. I didn't have that with Maisie. And Violet has definitely dropped over the last couple of days so now my pelvis and ligaments are screaming every time I stand up. :dohh: I really won't mind now if she shows up a week early or so. :haha: I really just hope I can get her off of this nerve somehow tonight. Maybe bouncing on a ball will help? :shrug:

I'm the slowest waddling duck ever! :haha: I haven't been complaining at work but people keep asking me if I'm okay when they see me walking. I guess it's prety pitiful looking. :haha:


----------



## firsttimer30

wishnhoping said:


> gemmy- I never charted so I am no help..but I really hope that its a trick and AF isnt really here! Hang in there!
> 
> nats - Yay on getting a BD session in! You did al lyou could now its in God's hands! I cant wait for you to test! OMG twins...lol
> 
> Linz - ugh...I havent slept through the night in months but its nothing compared to what you are going through. At least when I am finally tired I can go to sleep with a baby its not as easy. Glad that sleep training is working well for you. Brayden was actually pretty good once we moved him to the crib he only got all messed up when he started getting sick all the time...then it was awful
> 
> first - I am not 'allowed' to correct or discipline my stepson which I think is BS...so I have no input. The rule my DH made is HE is the one that handles him when he acts out. What is DH's take on this? Has he tried to address the problem? Is he backing you up on your discipline tactics? Maybe you should urge him to reassure your DD that he still loves her just as much...good luck! Youve got your hands full!
> 
> Julie- I have 3 days left and I can not freaking wait. Im so excited that you got that house and you get to stop working at your current place. I lol when you said you could do with another 5 weeks until Violet is here....omg Id die! Good luck getting everything ready. Oh and Im sorry you made no progress...My appt is at 3 so I still have awhile but Im scared of her checking..see reason below
> 
> AFM- I have been having these period cramps that are getting stronger and stronger but not able to time them. I still dont remember having these with Brayden...they got so strong and painful enough that it woke me up last night and I really really thought it was the beginning of something but by the time I got out of bed and settled downstairs they had fizzled out. My vagina is also like mga swollen...it hurts to even wipe. DH and I tried to BD to help ripen the cervix and it is jsut so swollen down there he couldnt get it in...lol sorry major TMI. Thats why Im so scared to get checked today...I dont know hth shes going to get in there...ouchie!

Bless your heart I hope things down below get better for you..

I do all the discipline and he stands behind me 100%. We talked alot about that early on and I let it be known that if I was going to be in her life and she was going to be with me while he was at work and such, that if she needed to be disciplined I would do it and if he had a problem with it then he needed to 1. either be home when she is or 2. get a babysitter. We are taking it 1 day at a time and as of now she is grounded. Some may think that I'm hard on her when it comes to school,and other things, but I don't want her to turn out like her sisters.(sisters oh boy another rant) I want her to understand that she has to work and work hard for things in life an that nothing is free.


----------



## firsttimer30

Good Morning Ladies :hugs:, I hope all is well.

Little- love your LOW RIDER pic on FB
Wishin- where is your BUMP pics?

So here we go. I'm not sure if I had mentioned that my love has 4 other girls and at that we haven't always seen eye to eye. the oldest has 5 kids (2 sets of twins) and just regained custody of the oldest 3 last year. It took her almost 8 yrs to get her shit straight drugs, partying, lies, and men were more important. Thank god she is doing a whole lot better and now has all her kids together.

now the 2nd to oldest, oh my god this girl is a mess. drugs, lies, etc..
and now she is pregnant :nope:.. It makes me sick to think that someone like her who was *trying* to get pregnant does and she doesn't have a pot to piss in. She bounces from house to house, whoever will let her stay until they get tired of her mooching off them and they put her out. OH the best part of this, well I think it's funny is the daddy of the baby is supose to be her Uncle by marriage their divorced now but still...:haha: When I heard it I feel over with laughter, and of course she denies it but he(uncle) called Daddy and was telling him. BlaHaHaHa!!!! Her boyfriend is a dopehead/drunk and doesn't have a job and at the moment the are staying with his dad that doesn't like her so it's just a matter of time before he puts her out again. I refuse to let her stay her for the fact that she came to stay with us last year and was huffing canned air. I don't know if tou all have ever been around anyone that has done that but its really scary. so I put her out she went and stayed with her papaw and continued to do the air all because thats all the high she could afford. she is 12weeks and I am still trying to wrap my head around it. does she really think that all the people she's staying with will allow her to stay with a screaming baby?:nope: So one of the insurances they have in KY you are giving $10 a month to order things from there little catalog which has just about everything, I told her daddy to tell her that she better take advantage of it and order all the diapers she could, then I was like oh wait she want have to do that she has you to hand her money left and right. I swear I want to just yank her up and beat the piss outa her.

Now the 18yr old is pregnant and I'm just thinking what the hell is wrong with you girls. :dohh: the only upside to her is she has a good job her on place and doesn't do drugs but her boyfriend is an ASS. I have been talking to her since I found out trying to get her to understand that it's no walk in the park. I worry about the child because she can't take care of a kid, she acted like it killed her to keep her little sister because that took time away from her sleep and doing what she wanted. She says I'm going to go ahead with school and work and I was like honey that sounds good and all and I'm glad you have doing good i mind but I promise you when the baby gets here it will be all about the baby and nothing else.. I've ask her how she expects to do all this? she doesn't live around any family and works 3rd shift. so she will be doing it all on her own, Boyfriend is glowing about it of course he would be because her being home gives him more opportunities to cheat and she knows about it and still stays with him. What the hell is wrong with girls these days that they allow their me to cheat? :nope:... 

OK there is my rant for the day I'm sure there will be more to come..


----------



## LittleSpy

Oooh, I just got my first good "holy crap I'm dying" sharp cervix pain from baby movement! Made me squeal and jump. Just like I remember the last 2.5 weeks with Maisie. To me, that means effacement/dilation is happening. But um... that means nothing. :haha:

Cheers to 4-5 weeks of stabbing cervix pain! :dohh:

edit: OMG, it's continuing. So glad next week is my last week at work. Any of you who don't experience this crap at the end are lucky dogs!


----------



## wishnhoping

Last day at work! So tryign to get everything done!

First- I cant beleive all those girls are pregnant and here we were struggling for so long. It makes me sad...Im glad you stick to your guns and are a good role model for them. Hopefully they get their [email protected]$ together and wise up

Julie- I am so miserable....my biggest problem is hormones. I have a history of depression that I think I have shared with you all in the past, and my mood swings are just so completely out of control. Im waddling around and having trouble sleeping and all that but nothing too unbearable. The cramping and back pain has really died down so I feel like shes never coming out **POUT**

Oh and I dont DO baby bump ics--I just look fat


----------



## nats77

First you have my sympathy! What a lot to deal with! I can't help but feel so angry about people like that! Why is it that baby's just fall in their laps whilst I'm struggling to get my rainbow so hard!
We have been together for like a million years! We have a stable home, my oh has a very good job, I think I'm a reasonably good mummy (I do my best) I don't drink (well rarely) I don't smoke but yet I have lost 5 of my precious babies! Rah sorry Hun obviously not aimed at you, :hugs: hope things pick up for you xxxx

Julie - looking good girl! So jealous of your bump!! I want one lol x

Cris - I don't believe you look fat! I think you would look gorgeous with your baby bump x

Linz - miss you! Thank goodness for face book lol x

Gemmy - any news? Hope your doing ok x 

Everyone else - hi hope your all good and your babies x

Afm - started my steroids yesterday, they make me feel a bit weird for a few hours a couple of hours after I take them but otherwise they are fine so far. Obviously me being me I'm ss already! Which is sooooooo stupid as I'm only 2dpo but........ My bbs are not very sore, now nearly always I get sore bbs after ovulation except when I was on holiday last year and then I came home to a bfp! So there is a little bit of hope, 8 days till testing! I'm sooooo excited yet soooooo nervous! Xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- BS that you just look fat!!! I mean, I look fat because I am fat, but I also look pregnant at this point, too. :haha: Well, to me I look pregnant. I know I'm still iffy to strangers or even people who just don't know me that well because some fat women do just have a big belly and they can't possibly know I normally have a relatively small waist. :haha: And I know you're probably already planning on it because you're a smart lady but pllleeeeaaaaassssseeeeee keep an eye on the baby blues/ppd! I let mine get so far out of hand after Maisie before I decided I had to get help. :nope: No one needs to be that miserable for that long.

I'm doing okay on that front right now. I think it's the huge progesterone level drop that gets me and I'm actually using progesterone cream right now (for my boobs, but I've noticed it having an effect on my mood, too). I have PMDD, so it happens before and during my period but that progesterone drop is nothing compared to what happens after birth. Haha, I fear for my husband during menopause. I'll have to carry progesterone cream in my purse or something for that. :haha:

Nats -- Silly to ss or not, I think we all do it! I definitely do!

Ugh, sciatica is back. I thought I was trading it for the cervix pain but looks like I get both. :dohh:

My coworkers had a little baby shower at work for me today which was nice. I don't like the attention so I was honestly dreading it, but I do like free stuff so I'm a lot better now that it's over. :rofl: I'm awful. Didn't even get anything terribly unuseful, even, just some things that I either didn't want to "waste" money on or that we won't need right away. I hadn't registered anywhere other than Amazon so they had asked me to make a registry so I did just a tiny one at Target with mostly only things we "need" and then a few cutesy outfits and towels and stuff. I think we only got one thing (tacky onesie) that I'm going to try to sell at the trunk sale I'm going to tomorrow. :haha: Or maybe I'll just try to return/exchange without a receipt at Walmart (it's Wally world brand). I do need to get Maisie some milk on the way home and the cost of the onesie should just about cover that. :haha:


----------



## gemmy

Ohh first what a story! You do have your hands full but doing great :)

Hey nats, official cd1 today so may try and relax a bit this month - no temping, less thinking about it I will try!! Are you feeling better? 2ww??

Lil spy and wishin bet you both look lovely with your bumps!!


----------



## nats77

Awww gemmy so sorry Hun, but yes if you can go with the relaxed approach I think that's a great idea, I have never been able to I'm just to obsessed by it all lol, but good luck Hun xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

Morning girls- I will be 38 weeks tomorrow and since about midnight yesterday I have been having these weird contractions that persisted through the night but I'm having a hard time timing since there is no clear cut beginning and end. They are pretty close together and consistent though...they take my breath away. Also woke up nauseaus and feel like I have to poop but I don't have to? Just waiting it out for now....


----------



## nats77

Good luck cris sounds like things could be starting for you! So so so exciting! Please keep us all updated! Xx

Afm I am having a terrible time :cry: the steroids really don't agree with me they make me feel awful, my anxiety has set in massively so I have become more or less housebound as I'm to anxious to go out, therefore I am now battling with my guilt as I am not getting out with the kids, worrying about absolutely everything! Feeling high as a kite yet so so low! I am totally done with this baby stuff my mind is fried my emotions are haggered and my resistance is beat! Sorry for the depressing post but I just needed a little vent xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats- :hugs:

Cris, hope it's the start of something!

Well, I went from tightly closed to nearly 2 cm dilated and 75% effaced in 6 days. Not that it means anything. :haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Nats- hopefully the side effects of the steroids go away. I hope you feel better soon hun

Julie- woohoo for progress though!

AFM- 38 weeks today...I seriously think she will be in my belly forever. I think what I was experiencing were jsut really strong BH...havent had much else going on. Ive been really pissy and just over all this...Im in a horrible horrible mood and very anxious. I need her to come out like now! And working from home hasnt been that great...I had a super busy day


----------



## LittleSpy

Cris -- Ugh, I'm sorry you're miserable. :nope:

Yay, we finally closed on our new place yesterday!! :wohoo:

This is officially my last week at work! :happydance: :happydance:

This weekend we'll be driving up (new place is 2 hours away) and cleaning because it's completely disgusting. Then next Tuesday or so we'll go back and rip up the carpet and paint the walls. Then another day next week go back and put up a fence sufficient for our dogs and lay flooring. And at some point we have to find a range and a refrigerator... As much fun as all that would normally be, I've gotta say, it's even more fun when you're 37-38 weeks pregnant. :haha: :dohh:

I asked my OB yesterday how far they'd allow me to go overdue and she said 10-14 days. I'll tell you, she was SHOCKED that I asked that question! She was like, "So.... you're planning to wait for labor to start?!" :wacko: And I said "Well, I reserve the right to change my mind around 41 weeks, but yes." She acted like I was the only patient she ever had who didn't want to induce before her due date. :shrug: I'm far from comfortable right now but having a newborn is very fresh in my mind still and they are SO MUCH EASIER to take care of when they're inside! :rofl: And with everything I'm trying to get done before she arrives, that's pretty important.


----------



## nats77

Cris hope its not to much longer for you x

Julie yay on the house! Hope you get to do what you need to before she arrives! X

Afm my docs want me to stop the steroids! :( I am sad because I felt like they were the answer but still happy as I just felt so awful on them! So I am to carry on with everything else just not the steroids, and hope for the best, due to start testing on sat although I'm not holding out much hope now. I think we missed the eggy but we will see xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie thats so excitign! and holy hell thats a lot of stuff to do while pregnant! Good luck and I hope it all works out as you want! Ill be thinking of you!

Nats- I have everything crossed for you...

AFM- 38W1D- NO BABY....DS came at 38w5d so I kind of set my self up tothink that shed arrive by now...boooo


----------



## gemmy

Ah glad you came off the steroids nats, does not sound like fun. You have every chance this cycle because you have done it other months even when you didnt think you had and you have the progesterone now to make baby stick. Everything fx!

Wishin I think it won't be long now!!! Hang in there!! 

Lilspy wow you sure have lots to do but it will all be lovely, bubba stay nice and snug in there!


----------



## leia37

Whew, all caught up !!!

First - Hugs, sounds very stressful. At least you have your beautiful girl to keep you smiling x

Nats - have everything crossed for you. sounds like its good you are off the steroids. will be checking in and thinking of you from sat. xx

Lil - sounds like alot of hard work. Be careful. Cleaning my house from top to bottom and a long journey, caused my little one to come early xx

Wishin - sounds like it could be close for you. keep us updated xx

Will be keeping an eye daily now. so excited for you, anyday wishin and little. Nats' sticky bean is coming. hope everybody else doing okay. i love being able to see pictures and keep up to date on FB xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Well here is my update for the day...as most of you know its my 30th birthday! THank you for the kind messages on facebook :)

I am 38w2d...have my appointment at 3pm (est) today where the doctor will finally check me for any progress. I have actually had some spotting but it looks more like the spotting I had with my 'angry cervix' then what I had as my bloody show last time with DS. I think my cervix is irritated for whatever reason so that should make todays doctors visit fun...


----------



## LittleSpy

Hope it doesn't hurt, Cris. My first one didn't, but this last one did. I think because my cervix was open she dug around to determine effacement. I kind of expect to lose my plug after my appointment next Monday if I'm any more dilated at all because I'm seeing the doc who loves to stir stuff up and do sweeps with no warning. :dohh: Pretty sure she's the reason I lost it at 38 weeks last time.

Happy birthday!

So... My ovulation date buddy is having a c-section like right now as I type due to pre-e. Blowing my mind that Vi could come out today and chances are she'd go right home with me! :wacko: Feels so early, still!


----------



## LittleSpy

Hey Cris, maybe this will make you feel a little better about Sammi still baking away in there: https://www.aap.org/en-us/about-the...000&nfstatusdescription=ERROR:+No+local+token

:thumbup:

And we need an appointment update, please! :flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

Julie dont have time to read the article right this second because I promised B we would bake brownies for my bday... but wanted to give a quick update on my apt

I am 1cm, soft but still long...ugh shes never coming out!


----------



## linz143

Wishin - I am doing the baby dance (no not that one) for you! C'mon baby girl! It's nearly time! Also, things can change quickly. I was barely 1 cm (fingertip dilated) at my Monday appointment, and 3 cm on Wednesday evening. Went into labor at 2 am Thursday.

Nats - Sorry the steroids are sucking... is there anything they can give you that is just as good but with less side effects? Will be stalking for your Saturday test! xx

Lil - Lucky you off work so early and dilating and effacing, too?! WTG! Haha, who knows though, this one might surprise you! I hear that 2nd babies come sooner than the first. My older brother was 3 weeks late and I was 1 day late.

Gemmy - how's it going with you this month?

AFM - Quinn slept through the night last night!! Hallefrikkinlujah!! Also, no AF yet, which scared me, but I am happy to report BFN... haha. I started exclusively FF 4 weeks ago but started pumping only when engorged 6 weeks ago (to get my supply to decrease) and still no AF? Ladies who've previously gone through weaning, how long before the witch showed? Although it would be NICE to have her MIA all summer, it's kind of reassuring to see her every month and know that I'm good to kick back a few glasses of wine guilt free.

Oh and Haley - Happy 1 month to baby Cora! She is just adorable!


----------



## LittleSpy

Well linz, my body is a baby making machine. I got AF back at 6 weeks pp (after 5 weeks of pp bleeding) despite pumping 8x/day. :dohh: hoping I get a little more of a break this time! Definitely use bc if you're not ready to ttc, though!

Also, if you'e on the mini pill, that can prevent ovulation/menstruation. And if that is the case, it may be best to switch to more effective bc anyway since no longer bfing.


----------



## linz143

I am on the mini pill, bit rather enjoying it with the minimal amount of hormones. My plan was to go back on the combi pill once AF returned. Getting pregnant right now definitely isn't my plan, but it also wouldn't be the end of the world, so I'm comfortable with a slightly higher margin of error on the mini pill vs the combi pill for now. I also bought some cheapies off Amazon so I can test every so often to make sure nothing has snuck through.


----------



## LittleSpy

Linz - I didn't have AF the entire time I was on the mini pill (about 5 months) even though my cycle returned before I started taking it (I started taking it 3-4 days after my 6 week pp check up. I actually had my period when I started taking the pill). It started again almost exactly a month after I stopped taking it (so I guess with the normal length of my cycles, it took a few weeks to get out of my system before I ovulated again).

It's a constant dose of hormones, unlike the combo pill, so it's very possible you won't get AF again until you stop taking it. :thumbup:

Full-term today! And right on time, had my first false alarm this morning. *facepalm* I woke up at 6am having a strong contraction. I've been having pretty strong crampy ones occasionally for a few weeks now but they don't usually wake me up. I shrugged it off and tried to go back to sleep and 5 minutes later had another one. Then 5 minutes later another one. This went on, strong contraction every 5 minutes, for 45 minutes. And then the started getting farther apart and then I didn't have one for like 10 minutes and I knew it was a joke so I got up and got ready for work, a minute before my alarm was set to go off. I really would prefer she wait at least another week or two but false alarms are still irritating.


----------



## wishnhoping

Linz- thats great that Quinn is sleeping through the night! Woohoo!

Julie- yea false alarms are super annoying....I have just come to the conclusion that I will be pregnant forever. I am not a very patient person (obvi!) so Im getting rather pissy

Just wanted to check in so no one though I was having a baby- 38w3d


----------



## wishnhoping

Ps- Julie ur a watermelon!!!!! Yay!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yeah, you probably will be pregnant forever. :haha: At least if you think that way, when she does actually come out, it'll seem like it didn't take so long after all.:winkwink:

For someone who doesn't want this baby to come out yey, I sure am trying to get her out. :rofl: I started taking/using EPO and RRL caps yesterday. I know it's most likely coincidence, but most of the EPO "success" stories I've read say they had the baby about 2 weeks after they started taking it. My OB said it was fine to start at 37 weeks so I did. I'm hoping for a 39-40 week delivery. I really, really need to remember to wear a pantyliner to bed tonight with the EPO, though. :blush: I was already quite effaced (so said my OB on Monday) but this morning walking in to work, it really felt like she was going to fall right out.

Everyone around me (mom, husband, MIL especially) is saying she's coming before April 11 so they're starting to convince me. They did this crap with Maisie, too which is part of why I let myself become so impatient with her. I already know I'm going to start getting irritated and impatient about a week before my due date like Cris is now. :haha:


----------



## LittleSpy

Oh yeah, IT'S MY LAST EFFING DAY AT THIS JOB!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

They just don't know it yet. :haha:


----------



## nats77

I couldn't wait! Bfn for me this morning, stark white, nothing, nowt, nada!!! X


----------



## nats77

Tested again today still bfn, all my usual pre af signs are here so witch is on her way! totally fed up, pissed off and had enough! I'm done with it all tbh xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I'm so sorry Nats :(

Julie you'll prob have her before me

Afm- still here still pregnant... I have been losing pieces of my plug for a few days now and had a couple of bloody shows...nothing is happening! Oh except that I had a lovely flare up with my hemroids and its the most painful one ever. I have been using wipes, Tylenol, cream and sitz baths. I am so scared to go into labor and have to push because I swear my butt will be tore up :(


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats- :hugs:

Cris- I very much doubt it. I'm still pretty much expecting to go overdue and your docs will force Sammi out on my due date at the latest, I imagine. :winkwink:


----------



## Haleytivet

Hey ladies! So sorry that I've been MIA. A newborn is, well, demanding! Lol but totally worth it! I hope y'all have gotten to see her on Facebook and Instagram that's about all I have time for. Quick posts. 

Nats, I'm so sorry you are going through this! :hugs: I wish I had words of encouragement but nothing anyone says can take this world of hurt away from you!
:(

Wishin & Little... SOON!!!!!! You'll be holding your little ones! Can't wait for the big announcements. I have been stalking y'all on fb!

Linz, Quinn is absolutely adorable and I LOVE your timeline being preggo with sink cat! 

Well Just to elaborate a little on my labor while I have a second, I was induced for 2 reasons, both selfish (shame on me) 1. I was 39 weeks and my doctor offered it to me. 2. My doctor was going on vacation for 5 days and I didn't want to chance it since I was 75% effaced at my last appt.

My labor and delivery was awesome! I went in at 10pm Tuesday night. They started the pitocin at midnight. I started having painful but tolerable contractions around 3am. Enough to keep me up though. At 7am the dr broke my water. The contractions then were pretty bad! The doctor said not to expect to deliver until late afternoon like 5ish so I opted for the epidural. The epidural process was complete at approx 9am and I was 3cm.
The epidural I had though didn't numb my legs. It was pretty awesome as I expected to lose control. I started having unbearable pain through the epidural around 9:45. The nurse came in and said they weren't planning on checking me again until 10:30am. I insisted them to check cuz I was feeling intense cramping every minute. The nurse came in and sure enough I was 9cm. They prepared the room and by 11am I was pushing. I was getting great pushes and able to see the whole process with the mirror. The dr was called in at 11:30 bc her heart rate was decreasing ehen I would push. Sure enough the cord was wrapped around her neck. After 3 short pushes with the dr he cut me and sucked her out. It was AMAZING!!!! In all actuality it probably wasn't buy I kept telling my husband this is so easy lol I think my adrenalin was pumping pretty good. She was here and our worlds changed forever!!

Breastfeeding and life at home will be my next post as she's awake and waiting for her meal lol

Oh and wishin, I feel you on the hemorhroids. I had small ones prior and the pushing process made them horrible!! Mix that with an episiotomy wound.... Yikes!!!! I'm finally started to feel better!

Ok I'm out!

Love y'all :)


----------



## gemmy

hugs nats i am sorry for the bfns. still hopeful for you. it is hard and and i understand - for me i just need to keep it on the back burner.. always trying for it to happen around fertile time but then trying to just keep enjoying life right now and little man at 2 years of age. but i so understand it is easier for me to say that on cd9 and the way i feel days before af is soo different. really hope though that you still get your bfp.

love to the water melons and all the babies!


----------



## gemmy

oh gosh actually i am cd10. told dh we just need to bd as much as possible all this week. i have some cheap opk to use Mon -Fri to give me an idea but no temping to stop me waking up worried about the time or getting back to sleep! may do odd out of blue temps here and there!


----------



## wishnhoping

39 weeks- still here still pregnant


----------



## LittleSpy

Lol, I'm LESS dilated and effaced this week. :rofl: I didn't even know that was possible. :wacko:


----------



## wishnhoping

I have my appt on Wednesday if my doctor tells me something like that ill punch her in the face!

Come on full moooooon bring me a baby


----------



## nats77

Af due tomorrow, spotting started today right on time! Totally pissed off have absolutely had enough now girls, sorry to be on a downer but I am truly done with all this for now. I am officially taking a break, maybe a permanent one I'm not sure yet but certainly for now. I am finding it so hard knowing that I have a due date coming up in less than two weeks and I'm not even pregnant never mind close to giving birth, I cannot stop thinking that I should be where wishn and little are right now and yet nothing, it's so so hard :'( 
I am going on holiday in June so until then I am definately off the ttc, maybe when I'm back we will start ttc again but I really don't know, the heart ache is just too much for me right now. I will still be stalking you because obviously I want to keep up with your news, 
So I will still be around just won't be posting often, 
Would like to say just one more time thank you thank you thank you for all your support and patience with me but most of all thank you for the friendships that I have found, you are all very special to me and I hope we will be in touch always, I'm feeling very emotional right now so on that note I am going to go, I love you all my anti witch girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linz143

Oh nats - I am so sorry you are going through this... maybe taking a break will be good for you. I know it was when I gave up that I got pregnant and I've heard so many women's stories are the same. We will be here for you when you need us. Big hugs until then.

Wishin - any day now! If you have been losing plug that is a great sign! Quinn was not more than a couple days after I lost mine! Can't wait!

Lil - a midwife once told me that if you get measured and are at x cm and then they measure again and you are less than that it means that one of the measurements was wrong, not that you are going backwards. 

Gemmy - good luck this month hun! Get that bd in! Yay!

Haley - wow! You dilated soooo fast! I can't imagine how painful that would have been without the epidural. Quinn's cord was around her neck, too. They were about to cut me with her low hr but I managed to push her out on the next one.so glad it went smoothly for you! I love seeing her cute little pictures! She is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## LittleSpy

Nats -- I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Linz -- That's what I figured. The OB I saw last week was just off about effacement and rounded up to 2cm from "a loose 1." It seriously doesn't matter to me anyway.

Cris -- Hope the full moon helped you out. I cleaned our new house for 8 hours yesterday and really pissed my uterus off so I had really crampy strong bh contractions all the way home but feeling fine today so I'm pretty sure we're going to have time to get all the stuff done up there we want to do before she comes.

Hubby put up a mailbox, fixed 4 pipe leaks (that makes 6! :dohh:), and ripped up all the carpet last night while I scrubbed the kitchen floor (seriously. How could you scrub a floor for 5 hours and have it still look/be grimey?), cabinets, and walls (floor to ceiling) in 3 rooms. I seriously don't understand how people could live in filth like that. :nope:

I took measurements and we have 800 square feet of flooring that we have to put down immediately (to replace the carpet we ripped out) but we have to pull up a ton of staples and tacks and clean the subfloors before we can do that so we're going back Saturday to do that, scrub more walls, and maybe I can start patching (yep) and painting the walls. So much work, but you know, considering we paid about what an average middle class family spends on a new car for this place and the gorgeous land it's on (less than 1/4 of what I paid for our current house which is on about 1/7th the land), I'd say it's worth it. :haha:


----------



## nats77

Samantha is here! Yay congratulations cris, born at 8.37 am weighing 7lb 1oz. Thought I would update for those of you without face book ;) xx
Can't wait for pictures!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## linz143

Congrats, Cris!! I knew it would not be long for you! Can't wait to see her! Xx


----------



## gemmy

congrats to cris !!!! just one more to pop ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

Woohoo, Cris! Can't wait to see more squishy pics! She's soo stinking adorable and tiny! :flower:

I'm having pretty strong & crampy (for BH, not for real ones :haha:) contractions every 10-11 minutes right now but don't hold your breath. I'm calling BS at this point. :winkwink: I did a lot of cleaning today so I'm sure that's why. Still pretty convinced she's hanging out for at least another week, probably longer.


----------



## leia37

CONGRATULATIONS wishin :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Cant wait for more pics, love the one of them both xx


----------



## LittleSpy

Update: Still pregnant. :haha:

Also, my 20 month old is ridiculous. She seriously just walked up to me and said, "I want some bacon." :haha: And now she's demanding a bubble bath. :dohh: I should probably put her to bed since it's 11pm. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Haha, hey... when they start demanding the good stuff you know you've done you're job well. ;)


----------



## LittleSpy

2cm and 75% again today. OB did confirm that you can indeed be less dilated and less effaced based on baby's position so I'm pretty sure that was going on last week. I was a lot more comfortable for a few days there and could tell she was less engaged. :thumbup: Waiting game continues. Booorrrrrrrrrriiinnnngggggg. :haha:

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## linz143

C'mon baby girl! Are you hoping she'll be early/on time/late? I think next time I'll just keep working till I pop. I was really hoping to go on time last go round so I took a week off early and ended up with nothing to do for 2 weeks! Next time I'll just go into labor at work so I don't sit around bored for so long, haha.


----------



## LittleSpy

I'd prefer she hold off a few more days but since I'm tiring out so easily working on the new place I think I may be kind of over trying to get all that crap done before she comes. :haha: I'm fine with any time, but I really, really don't want to go 2 weeks overdue and THEN have to be induced anyway. 

We're probably going up to work on the new house again on Wednesday so any time the week after that seems pretty ideal to me. I would have definitely kept working until she came if we weren't trying to do this whole moving thing & I didn't hate my bosses so much and I was planning to go back to work. I stopped working at 39+3 with Maisie and my 12 weeks of FMLA leave elapsing with no baby was the #1 reason I chose to induce when I did.


----------



## linz143

Happy 39 weeks lil! How ya hanging in there?


----------



## Haleytivet

Congrats Cris!!! I told you on Facebook but needed to make it BnB official :). She's precious!!! 

Julie, how are you feeling?

Trying to pop in every few days. Sleep is getting better so I'm getting a little more! Yay!! Now if I can just put her down lol

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Yay for sleep getting better, Haley. I'm freaking out a bit because Maisie has been horrible with sleep the last week or so and I know I'm not going to sleep for at least 2 months after Vi is born. :haha: When Mae does sleep, I seem to always get a case of preggo insomnia. :dohh:

Hanging in just fine, really. Spent 10 hours painting walls yesterday. Thought for a minute there my water was trickling but... I guess it was just super watery discharge or something else blush:) because I moved in any direction I could and couldn't get another trickle. :haha: So here we are. If we make it through the weekend, and I'd be very surprised at this point if we don't, we get an ultrasound on Monday to check placenta and fluid to be sure my docs are comfortable with me continuing to be the huge beached whale that I am. :haha: I'll be cleaning my house today and taking Maisie to the zoo tomorrow. See, they (who are they?) tell you if you stay really active at the end of your pregnancy, baby will come on out. But they lie. On the positive side, I'm losing weight again at the end of this pregnancy like I did with Maisie. :winkwink:


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, I'm feeling a little better now the pressure has been lifted, no opks, no trying to persuade oh to bd and not obsessing about ttc, having said that I do know I am ovulating or about to which is quite hard not to think about but hey ho!

Yesterday was really difficult :cry: it was my would of been due date :cry: I really thought I would be happily pregnant by then which would of made it easier but clearly not! I have kind of accepted that I might never get my final rainbow, I hope god has other plans? But we will have to see 

Little loved your status on fb, why do people do that? I used to find it so annoying, especially when people would see you and say " oh you haven't had it yet then?" " clearly not bozo" lol hope its not to much longer till you meet your precious baby girl x

Cris, I hope all is well with you sammi is just beautiful and I think she looks a lot like your son :winkwink: x

Linz, Quinn is just divine! I'm loving the pictures x

Gemmy, how's things with you Hun? I'm thinking you must be in your tww right about now? Fingers crossed for you :winkwink: x

Haley, Cora is also just totally gorgeous! Hope things are going as well as they look? Xx

Everyone else I hope your all doing well with your lovely family's xxxxxx


----------



## LittleSpy

LOL at Bozo, Nats. :haha: I'm sorry you had a rough day yesterday. :hugs:

I have an ultrasound tomorrow afternoon to be sure my OBs are comfortable with me hanging on and going past my due date. I don't anticipate there being any issues. Every appointment is so nerve-wracking to me now because every time I think they're going to come up with a reason for me to be induced. And I have to admit I'd be pretty easy to convince at this point. :haha: So hopefully all will be well for me to hold on for another week. Pretty sure they'll put the induction pressure on pretty hardcore at the next appointment though. I hate that hubby's birthday is April 22 because I'm thining that's the day they're going to really push for induction since they told me they prefer to schedule it 10 days past the due date and that's the first "business" day after 10 days past. I'm thinking I'll request April 24th because my fav doctor will be at the hospital that day. Just not certain I feel like being pregnant for 2.5 more weeks. :haha: I'm almost glad that my (late) brother's birthday is April 17 because that keeps me from scheduling induction then instead of the week after. Hopefully she'll just show up this week and I'm fretting about all this for absolutely nothing!


----------



## gemmy

nats77 said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all doing well, I'm feeling a little better now the pressure has been lifted, no opks, no trying to persuade oh to bd and not obsessing about ttc, having said that I do know I am ovulating or about to which is quite hard not to think about but hey ho!
> 
> Yesterday was really difficult :cry: it was my would of been due date :cry: I really thought I would be happily pregnant by then which would of made it easier but clearly not! I have kind of accepted that I might never get my final rainbow, I hope god has other plans? But we will have to see
> 
> Little loved your status on fb, why do people do that? I used to find it so annoying, especially when people would see you and say " oh you haven't had it yet then?" " clearly not bozo" lol hope its not to much longer till you meet your precious baby girl x
> 
> Cris, I hope all is well with you sammi is just beautiful and I think she looks a lot like your son :winkwink: x
> 
> Linz, Quinn is just divine! I'm loving the pictures x
> 
> Gemmy, how's things with you Hun? I'm thinking you must be in your tww right about now? Fingers crossed for you :winkwink: x
> 
> Haley, Cora is also just totally gorgeous! Hope things are going as well as they look? Xx
> 
> Everyone else I hope your all doing well with your lovely family's xxxxxx


hey nats i was getting hopeful as 11dpo but then did ic. bit of an evap and then about half an hour ago i wiped red blood so once again no baby. stomach has heavy feeling. so once again really down in dumps. no xmas baby. attending a baby shower at the weekend and knew i would either be bleeding but had hoped for a secret bfp . really going to get on at dh to see doc now for sa. x hope yr ok and do it without trying x


----------



## nats77

Aww gem :hugs: I'm so sorry Hun, I know that feeling well and it sucks! I really pray it won't be much longer for you xxx


----------



## LittleSpy

:hugs: gemmy


----------



## LittleSpy

So, I'm apparently 4cm dilated. :wacko:

Everything was good with the ultrasound, so no induction scheduled for me this week. Expecting baby to be smaller than Maisie was, based on their weight estimate. I already thought Vi was smaller so would've been shocked if they said otherwise.

I had a sweep then we walked around at the zoo for a couple of hours. About to go roll around on my ball for a while. Come on, baby!


----------



## LittleSpy

Update: Still pregnant. :dohh:


----------



## linz143

Nats - Huge hugs hon! I'm glad to see you back, though! We all missed you!

Gemmy - sorry the witch got you again... :( I know how hard baby showers can be when you are ttc.

Lil - You have a great attitude about waiting for V! I don't think she'll go over 10 days past due, though! I was 3 cm dilated when I went into labor, and that was at 8 days over. I think most babies are here by 10 days past.

Haley - love seeing Cora, she is just beautiful!

AFM - Quinn has finally rolled over both ways, first went back to front on Tuesday, then on Thursday went front to back! Was starting to wonder if she'd ever even try! On top of that she's really getting into eating her solids now. Haven't found one she doesn't like and we've tried sweet potatoes, bananas, carrots, and avocado.

Can't wait to hear from Cris on how the labor went!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Go Quinn!! Rolling over is fun. I thought I'd never get Maisie to have tummy time ever again when she started rolling over. :haha:

Some women in my local babywearing group were trying to make me feel better (I think). One told me she had 2 kids born at 41+5 and the other said her last (her 4th) was born at 41+6. I can't. :haha:
I'm scheduling induction for 4/23, assuming my OBs will let me wait that long. If they won't let me wait, I'm scheduling it for 4/20 (ugh, I hate that date but my favorite OB is on call that day & said she'd do it despite it being a Saturday as long as L&D would let her). If they find something wrong at my appointment on Tuesday, I guess it'll be Wednesday (also when my fav OB is on call!). I don't anticipate anything being wrong though.

At least tomorrow and Monday I can be happy if it doesn't happen because my 2 least favorite OBs are on call those days. :haha:


----------



## linz143

Lil, can't wait to hear your birth story!!

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## LittleSpy

Violet Isobel was born at 9:11pm on April 16. 7lbs 3.6oz; 18.75 inches. I went to my 41 week OB appointment (40+5) that morning. Had an u/s and then a NST and they immediately sent me for induction due to low amniotic fluid. Said since I was past 40 weeks they didn't want to risk anything.
I at least convinced them to let me go home and eat and get my husband and Maisie. :haha: (seriously, I had to beg)

Amazing labor! Contractions were about 3 minutes apart and so manageable compared to my first labor. Scott and my nurse talked me into an epidural when I was 6cm dilated. It was a super light epi and I could easily move my legs ad feel contractions. I was pretty comfortable until I felt a slight urge to push. The nurse checked and I was 8cm. Like 3 minutes later, my water broke and that's when shit hit the fan. :haha: The epi suddenly completely wore off when my water broke. I didn't know that was possible! I immediately felt a huge and very painful constant urge to push. My nurse said my OB had just gone in to perform a C-section. Checked me again immediately (seriously, 4-5 minutes after the first time she checked) and I was 10cm and baby was in the birth canal. :dohh: I tried so hard but she wasn't going to wait to be born. I did my best to hold off until another doctor (one I had never seen before) ran into the room and Violet was born in 3 pushes. From 8cm to delivery in about 20 minutes (and I spent most of those 20 minutes trying not to push -- Definitely the craziest and most intense 20 minutes of my life). :wacko: I could feel everything which was both horrible and amazing at the same time. :haha: I didn't feel any pain delivering Maisie so it was nice to experience but wow. I even had to have shots of local anesthetic to be stitched up. They tried just "topping up" my epi to do it by having me press the button but that didn't work at all. It was really bizarre. But pretty awesome not to have dead legs. My doctor ran in like 30 minutes after Vi was born. :rofl: :dohh:

I got another 2nd degree tear but it is _nothing_ compared to the one I had with Maisie. Already feeling pretty well. Breastfeeding is going better than I could have ever hoped. She is gaining well and we haven't needed to supplement at all. :happydance: Violet has been a totally easy baby so far. Really all just very different and way easier/better than my first experience. Seriously, this newborn stuff is such a breeze! It's Maisie's terrible two tantrums and attitude that are still killing me! :haha:

She's one day old in the picture. She already looks different. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Violet hours old RESIZED.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## leia37

Congratulations little. glad this time it has gone so much better. sounds bareable :)

you were like me, they checked me in morning and said i was 5cm, i felt well deflated because i thought i would have had him by then (in comparison to other babies) but she said she thought it would now go quick so give her a shout if i felt like pushing. she turned around and walked to the door and as she walked out, i felt like pushing :) bang, 10cm :)

Violet is beautiful, glad breastfeeding is going well. good luck in the coming weeks.

AFM - Finn's first 3 teeth have all decided to come at once. joy. he is coping quite well, only a tad grumpy. the kids were playing with a balloon yesterday and he was in peels of laughter. it was beautiful. real proper cant stop laughing. unfortunately not quick enough with the pod to film it. the kids loved it. :) 

love all of your photos on facebook, keep them coming xx


----------



## linz143

Lil, she's beautiful!! Sounds like labor was a breeze! Also, the whole thing about her being easy sounds great. I can only hope that it's true that second kids are easier than the first (even though my first is a breeze, I don't want a hard second child, lol). Congrats on your beautiful new bundle!!

Leia - Yay for teeth! Annnnnd boo for teething pain :(

AFM - Quinn's been sleeping 12 hours straight through the night for a week now. Who knew that all it would take to sleep through was being able to roll onto her belly?


----------



## gemmy

Congrats lilspy your baby is beautiful. glad the experience was a good one and all is going so well x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls! Im so sorry I have been MIA...I really hope this thread isnt dead...there hasnt been a post in 2 weeks :( 

Here is my birth story:

So I had my 39 week check up on March 27th. I was really freaking dissapointed because I was barely 1cm and my cervix was really high. It was so high my OB could barely reach it. I scheduled an appointment for April 1st (my due date) to get an u/s and decide on an induction date for that week. I went home in tears, convinced that the baby wouldnt be coming out any time soon. It was a full moon that night so I told my husband I was going to take a walk in the full moon to see if it would do anything. I didnt walk very far it was about a 10-15 minute walk before I was exhausted. When I got home I put DS to bed and hit the sack. At around 1:30am I woke up wanting to pee, I went to the bathroom nothing really came out, then about 10 minutes later I got up again and same thing..the third time I got up to go use the bathroom it finally dawned on me I didnt have to pee and that I was having contractions. What I was feeling wasnt the urge to pee but pressure. I went downstairs to time them (it is now about 2am?) and to my surprise they were already 5 minutes apart and they were getting a lot more painful. I went upstairs to tell bobby what was going on and within minutes the pain was unbearable and I was having to sway and couldnt talk during contractions. I told him to call his mom so she could be at the house with DS. By the time my MIL got to our house (she got there in 15-20 mins after we called) I was having contractions 2-3 minutes apart. The entire ride to the hospital I was screaming in pain...it seemed to help when I swayed and shifted my hips but I couldnt do that in the car so the ride was horribly painful. I got the L&D and was sent to triage. At this point I knew there was no way it was false labor and I just kept begging them to give me something for the pain. I was screaming profanities and couldtn sit or lay on the bed. A nurse finally came in and told me they were going to check me. Once they checked me they found out that I was already at 7cm! I totally freaked out and begged them to do the epidural and the one nurse told me I was progressing really fast and that she didnt think the epi would be done in time to take effect before I had the baby. I was soooo scared to have to do it naturally and I just kept begging them to give me something and that i refused to have the baby naturally. haha! They told me before I could get an epidural they had to check the babys positon and give me fluids and of course transfer me to a room since I was still in triage. They were moving much faster once they realized I was already 7cm. I got transfered to a room rather quickly and got fluids in...they checked me again and I was at 8cm. Once the IV and fluids were going they finally sent int the Doctor and I got my epidural. With the epidural in I felt much calmer and couldnt feel much of anything so I was happy. There was an emergency c-section going on so they told me they were going to let me labor on my on for awhile and theyd be right back. They broke my water before leaving....When they checked me again in an hour I was already at 10cm. They told me they were going to let my body push the baby down on its own some more then we would push. Within an hour the doctor came in and I started pushing. After a few minutes of pushing she told me that she was going to use the vaccum on my next push because the babys heart beat was going down after every contraction. On my next push she used the vaccum and Samantha Luiz T**** was born at 8:37am (labored for 5 hours total!) weighing 7lbs 1oz. I was so shocked at how small she was compared to my son, she is also much lighter. She was really hungry and we had to feed her right away which I thought was funny...

I am back to work this week and we are balancing life with 2 pretty well...still adjusting but over all things are great. She is eating about every 3-4 hours about 4.5oz of formula. She has acid reflux and was put on zantac which has really helped with her crying spells...she was so uncomfortable before but now seems much happier. At her 1 month check up she was already 9lbs 5oz and 21 inches


----------



## wishnhoping

How is everyone doing?


----------



## firsttimer30

wishin- Amazing birth story I can so see the look on your face demanding an epi :haha:....she is beautiful. Love the pics of her and DS on FB so cute.

I hope everyone else is doing amazing :hugs:

AFM- Lindalynn keeps me on my toes she is all over the place in her walker and is learning really fast what *NO* means, loves to roll over but refuses to crawl, she will hold on to your fingers and walk and even tries to pull herself up on to things :nope: We have had a time out of the changes in the weather as she had to be put back on breathing treatments so on high pollen days we have to be careful not to be out for long as she has a hard time breathing, other than that she is doing amazing last friday her weight was 22lbs. she loves to eat and so far we haven't found anything that she doesn't like. we have been practicing with a sippy cup and some days she does good and others she just isn't having it. OH MY, I almost forgot so me and her daddy have always joked about what her first word/words would be and of course he say "its going to be Daddy they always say daddy before mommy" I would just laugh and say you'll see..so it's just me and her for 9 hrs a day while he's at work and Ally is at school so I'm always repeating "MOMMA" to her and a couple weeks ago she said it for the first time and says it all the time :happydance:. So yes I rub it in his face all the time especially when she says it and he's home. Well enough from me I hope everyone is doing the best :hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

First- Yay for her first words being momma! I had the same 'competition' with DH...haha! I lvoe the FB pics keep on posting them shes sooo cute! I cant believe what a big girl she is already!

Some clarification/further detail about my birth story - when I say she was lighter, I meant in color...my son is more my skin tone and she is more DH's skin tone. Also I pushed for less than 15 minutes total...it turned out her heart rate was dropping because she was sunny side up


----------



## LittleSpy

Gemmy? Nats? How are you ladies doing? :flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

I hope everyone comes back :(

Nats??


----------



## nats77

Hey ladies, Julie, Cris fantastic birth stories! Thank you for sharing ;) your baby's are just perfect!

I am still taking a break from ttc. Although I cannot wait to get back from holiday and start trying again! I am struggling with not ttc, obviously I know exactly what my body is doing now so at least i know when it's safe to bd lol and not get pregnant lol who would of thought it? But as hard as it is I think the break is actually doing us good, 2 yrs ttc is quite a long time! I expect by the time I get round to finally having a successful pregnancy some of you will be ready for your next one lol, I'm kind of Hoping so would love to share it with you guys! Other than that I am trying to focus on getting a bikini body for my holiday lol I've got about 8 weeks I think, have taken before pictures so let's hope I do we'll enough to want to share with after pictures lol

Gemmy, how's things with you? I'm guessing you should be at the end of your tww now? How's it going? Any news? Xx


----------



## gemmy

Hi!! no news but i would fill you in if there was. i am now cd6 and starting my 17th cycle. i am not obsessing though and taking it easy. glad everyone here is well xxx


----------



## linz143

:hi:*poke, poke*

I'm here, too!


----------



## leia37

Here too :)

Really love seeing all the photos. All your babies are adorable :) xx


----------



## nats77

linz143 said:


> :hi:*poke, poke*
> 
> I'm here, too!

Hey Linz, I didn't forget you lovely lady! Yay for beautiful Quinn standing! So grown up! Xxxxx



leia37 said:


> Here too :)
> 
> Really love seeing all the photos. All your babies are adorable :) xx

Hey leia, lovely to hear from you, how are you and your beautiful family? Xxxx


----------



## wishnhoping

I guess since we are all on FB now maybe we can create a group there?


----------



## nats77

Not a bad idea cris, do u know how to do it? Lol cause I haven't a clue! Xx


----------



## nats77

Ok I've had an attempt to open a group I think I've added you all, it's called anti witch girls if I've left you off I'm sooooooo sorry but I think I've got u all.
Gemmy are you on face book? U want to join? Hope to see you all there xxxx


----------



## gemmy

I am nats but i would need to wait before joining as wouldnt want friends to figure out i am trying!! but thank you xx


----------



## nats77

As far as I am aware it's a private group so none of your friends can see your in it bit we're there when u want us, I will still check in on here to keep in touch with you anyway ;) xx


----------



## gemmy

Thanks hun. i have searched "anti witch girls" and not coming up, i will join it if can hide from news feed. :).but you can see me in my journal, i am currently cd 14 waiting to ovulate !! how about you?


----------



## Haleytivet

Yes, Gemmy, it is hidden. Only users in the group can see your posts. Are we friends on facebook? We can add you to the group. Because it is a secret group you probably won't be able to search and find it... Not sure but think it's how that works.


----------



## gemmy

Haley you are so easy to find on Facebook as your full name is your b n b name and ah your profile pics are soooo lovely, have sent a request to you and then maybe you can link me to group thank you xxx


----------



## Haleytivet

Done!!! Thanks so much for the kind compliments! So glad we're all on FB now! So much easier to post via phone/iPad (since that's how I always use Internet )
Yay!! I'm excited! Hehe


----------

